# CM Punk Interview Discussion Thread (ONLY THIS THREAD)



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Goddammit, now I'm gonna have to try and restrain myself from listening.

Shit! I don't want to care but.....................SHIT!


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

bitch ass spotlight hog.

**Edit: I was wrong. *


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

It's surprising people still want to know why he left..


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

quitting ass crybaby. Can't even tell your flock of sheeps to STFU when your wife enters the arena.

**Edit: I was wrong.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WWEMEMES. Seems legit.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I doubt he will be fully honest about why he left. He will probably give some BS answer.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

should be interesting


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Man I hope he'll answer seriously if he's ever open to return.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

Finally. now all the haters can shut up about punk ignoring the fans


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> It's surprising people still want to know why he left..


No it isn't. :ann1


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

The crybaby finally speaks up nearly 10 months later...what a chump. What a weak little piece of shit.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

obby said:


> No it isn't. :ann1


You'd think someone with the name "CM Punk is A God" would wanna be first in line to hear something like this.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Mountains of salt, ass kissing, ass ravaging, rage, laughter and entertainment about to enter this thread. 

Get ready everyone... :mark:


Edit: And it's already begun :banderas


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

Chrome said:


> WWEMEMES. Seems legit.


 ^ THIS. Because as long as it's on Facebook, it's gotta be true. :shrug


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

ABailey115 said:


> ^ THIS. Because as long as it's on Facebook, it's gotta be true. :shrug


http://tsmradio.com/coltcabana/

it's up now


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

website got crashed...


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> http://tsmradio.com/coltcabana/
> 
> it's up now


Nope. Another blank entry. Says the website doesn't exist.

Outta curiosity, who posted the original news?


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

LOL, why do you geeks care? It's just going to be the usual bullshit. 'I was burnt out', 'they didn't let me mainevent', 'wah wah wah wah wah wah wah wah'.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

Punk broke Cabana's site. Too bad Punk couldn't draw like this when it actually mattered.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

About damn time. Now the CM Punk coming back to the WWE will finally stop. And the fans would stop chanting his name on every AJ Lee match.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow...I was on the podcast website not even 30 mins ago and it's saying it's an "unknown host". :whoa


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

ABailey115 said:


> Nope. Another blank entry. Says the website doesn't exist.
> 
> Outta curiosity, who posted the original news?


I'm listening/downloading it right now dude. The website is being flooded.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Complete transcript:

Colt: "Welcome to my podcast. This is going to be epic. So Phil, tell us ...:

Punk: "I'm out of here."

Colt: " ... Um ... um ... well, join us next week when my guest will be Paul LeV ... um ... Triple H."


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

direct link: http://www.tsmradio.com/colthold2/show226.mp3


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

His site keeps crashing lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Listening to the podcast now. Pretty interesting, and a lot of what Punk says is not real surprising.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> His site keeps crashing lol


http://app.stitcher.com/browse/feed/27599/details


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Let the shit talking and defenders begin! 

Cm Punk!
Quitter!

Cm Sucks!
Leave Punk Alone!


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

TheGmGoken said:


> Let the shit talking and defenders begin!
> 
> Cm Punk!
> Quitter!
> ...


Quit being a bitch.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah, so this is legit. Let the shitstorm begin. opcorn


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

fucking attention whore. I ain't listening to this shit. someone post a recap


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Madness18 said:


> Quit being a bitch.


???!??! What did I do? That's how this thread going be. Cm Punk defenders vs Cm Punk haters/ people who hate how he left. 

You wanna fight!? :avit:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I feel like Smokey staring at a crackpipe.


"SMOKE ME," says the crackpipe.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Site won't even load :mj2

Edit: nvm, just used the direct link.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

apokalypse said:


> direct link: http://www.tsmradio.com/colthold2/show226.mp3


I'm going to be REALLY pissed if this is something else... 

Good of Punk to give Cabana this story. I'm actually surprised it took this long for Punk to appear on the podcast.


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

omgitshappening.gif

I'm pretty indifferent to Punk, myself but I'm interested in listening to him.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

I got 3 mins in four times now. Then it just crashes!

Im not bothered anyway, im sure it won't live up to the 'hype'. He won't dish any dirt.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Buzzard Follower said:


> I got 3 mins in four times now. Then it just crashes!
> 
> Im not bothered anyway, im sure it won't live up to the 'hype'. He won't dish any dirt.


Crashing? Where the FUCK IS THE DOWNLOAD BUTTON like with any other podcast? Lmao.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Buzzard Follower said:


> I got 3 mins in four times now. Then it just crashes!
> 
> Im not bothered anyway, im sure it won't live up to the 'hype'. He won't dish any dirt.


download the fucking thing...


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

so it's already uploaded?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I got a partial download that plays for about 40 minutes. Trying to download the whole thing because who wants to stream a podcast in 2014?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

That girl on the Stitcher Mobile App Ad is pretty hot...........


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Cm Punk said something about

"It got to the point where I was fucking never fucking home".

He's using the burnt out story. That or he's homesick.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

apokalypse said:


> download the fucking thing...


Calm down sweetheart, shit!


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

here you go http://www.tsmradio.com/colthold2/show226.mp3


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

He's going in on the concussion system in the WWE.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Here's a download link for anyone who can't get on Colt's website as it's down atm: http://www62.zippyshare.com/v/18015296/file.html


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

Man, this shit is giving me goosebumps. GOD DAMMIT PUNK. unk2


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Just realized how smart the timing is by Colt. Bring the most traffic to his website right before the biggest shopping day of the year. His sponsors must love him right now.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Punk's talking about how he has had all of these ideas and they were denied by Vince and given to others such as Cena, Orton, and Brock.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Punk talking about Sponsors for individual or work outside of WWE...isn't new at all.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I feel so dirty...........


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

2 hours? :drake1

Fuck that. Will wait for a transcript.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

He says that the Shield was his idea (though he wanted Chris Hero) and they put in Leakee (Reigns) and they were supposed to run with him until the Taker program ended so he'd have something to do after Mania 29. Then they changed everything up and Shield went to do their own thing. 

They wanted to do a stable with Punk, Bryan, and Big Show. :ti

This is a good listen, BTW.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I do find it odd that Colt's Twitter doesn't mention a podcast with Punk. :draper2


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

:banderas 

worth the wait.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Dis gon' be GUD.

Massive scoop for Colt, listening now :.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Punk gave value reasons why he blocked the fans.:applause


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Mine crashed through the download damn.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amazing they keep letting Ryback step in the ring. Dude nearly killed Punk every time they get together.

I do keep having to restart the link since the traffic is so high. Now it's just plain crashed at just over 60 minutes in.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

So far 20 mins in...
- He wanted to wear sponsored fight shorts (like UFC fighters do) but Vince said no. Then later Brock came back with sponsored shorts.

- He wanted to walk Chael Sonnen to the Octagon in UFC before Rumble (which would also get Rumble some free press) but Vince said no because UFC was "barbaric" and people might die in the ring (lol). Then later Triple H showed up at Floyd Mayweather's weigh-in.


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

Goddamn, Punk haters better listen in. As big of an ego that he has (which I didn't realize he had till listening), he gives answers that will finally shut people up about their pathetic excuses for why he left. As sad as I am that he left, I'm glad he's happier.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Does anyone have a direct link, mine just keeps crashing, how many freaking people are trying to listen to this thing :drake1


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Does anyone have a direct link, mine just keeps crashing, how many freaking people are trying to listen to this thing :drake1


Me too.

CM Punk speaking > more hype than anything WWE has done since he left.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

^^

http://www62.zippyshare.com/v/18015296/file.html

It's already been posted but here it is again. Just download it.


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

T-Viper said:


> So far 20 mins in...
> - He wanted to wear sponsored fight shorts (like UFC fighters do) but Vince said no. Then later Brock came back with sponsored shorts.


Well 1) Punk would look silly in those shorts (he looked fine skinnier in ROH in them, now he'd look silly) 2) and more importantly...Brock is actually a fighter.


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Does anyone have a direct link, mine just keeps crashing, how many freaking people are trying to listen to this thing :drake1


Imagine if Cabana had advertised this interview! 

:shitstorm


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> ^^
> 
> http://www62.zippyshare.com/v/18015296/file.html
> 
> It's already been posted but here it is again. Just download it.


Thank You Sir


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn wish I had seen this earlier


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Punk confirms that WWE doesn't do anything to protect the wrestlers, they do things to protect themselves and their image.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh yeah, and good for Colt.

With all the other podcasts popping up (Jericho, Austin, JR, etc.) as serious competition for Colt, this should be a HUGE boost and result in new listeners. I think Colt was the first wrestler to podcast so I hope he really benefits from this.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

ABailey115 said:


> Imagine if Cabana had advertised this interview!
> 
> :shitstorm


there's a part2


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

This is a great interview.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Punk confirms that WWE doesn't do anything to protect the wrestlers, they do things to protect themselves and their image.


The whole reason WWE employs the wrestlers as "Independent Contractors" is so they can get out of paying benefits,insurance and things of that sort. If they were truely independent contractors they could theoretically work for whoever so someone like Daniel Bryan could work for ROH and WWE if that was really the case but they aren't aloud so they are independent contractors.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Even as a Punk basher, have to say Punk is right about a lot of things


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Swag said:


> Even as a Punk basher, have to say Punk is right about a lot of things


I agree. I was never a big fan of his, but he's talking a lot of sense here. I can see why he said 'fuck it' in the end!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> The whole reason WWE employs the wrestlers as "Independent Contractors" is so they can get out of paying benefits,insurance and things of that sort. If they were truely independent contractors they could theoretically work for whoever so someone like Daniel Bryan could work for ROH and WWE if that was really the case but they aren't aloud so they are independent contractors.


I already know this stuff already, I am just reporting and giving notes on what Punk is saying.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Buzzard Follower said:


> I agree. I was never a big fan of his, but he's talking a lot of sense here. I can see why he said 'fuck it' in the end!


I'm glad he's speaking out finally... and tbh so far everything is just how most people speculated it was. But leaving because of all these issues and not speaking his mind served no purpose. If you're going to leave on principle, but nobody knows what the principle was then it was pointless.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

T-Viper said:


> I'm glad he's speaking out finally... and tbh so far everything is just how most people speculated it was. But leaving because of all these issues and not speaking his mind served no purpose. If you're going to leave on principle, but nobody knows what the principle was then it was pointless.


Absolutely. Im 45 mins through, and i can honestly say i don't blame him for leaving whatsoever. He's very much justified imo!


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

I got 13 minutes in on the Stitcher app and then it crashed. Can anybody hook it up with a DL link PLEASE!?


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Wanting to do a 3-way with Rock and Cena instead of facing Taker would have sucked hard though.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nevermind found a link posted in the thread earlier, gonna cue it up at 13 mins and listen


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

T-Viper said:


> Wanting to do a 3-way with Rock and Cena instead of facing Taker would have sucked hard though.


No it wouldn't have. It would have made a lackluster main event feel more important


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Punk claims The Shield was his idea - Ambrose, Rollins, and Chris Hero. They wanted to do a stable with Punk, Big Show, Daniel Bryan and Seth Rollins (or another guys from FCW).


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lol. Rusev was scared of Punk.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

HaHa Punk is one angry motherfucker.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can someone summarize the whole thing? Internet being Eugene.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> No it wouldn't have. It would have made a lackluster main event feel more important


I can't stand 3-way matches, especially at Mania main event. Every 3 way match is the same, one guy gets thrown out of the ring for 2 minutes while the other 2 work. Then the 3rd guy comes back in, throws one of the other 2 out, and they start the process all over again. 

I never thought Cena vs Rock 2 was the way to go, however doing Cena vs Rock vs Punk and not getting the Punk vs Taker match (and the great buildup to it) wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

T-Viper said:


> Punk claims The Shield was his idea - Ambrose, Rollins, and Chris Hero.


:vince5 :reigns


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

T-Viper said:


> Wanting to do a 3-way with Rock and Cena instead of facing Taker would have sucked hard though.


I agree. While I didn't really want to see Rock/Cena II at 29 it was the plan for the year heading into that show. I don't think adding Punk into that match makes it special or bigger if fairness he would be the guy who would of taken the fall if he was in the match. People are more than likely going to remember Punk/Taker from that show over Cena/Rock II.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Apparently Punk had this growth on his lower back that the WWE doctors said was a fatty deposit but they continuously refused to cut off, and the night of the Royal Rumble (this year), it was purple and they still refused to cut it. He goes to a doctor in Tampa after he leaves and it's a staph infection. Punk tells the doctor he's been working on it for 3 months and the doctor tells him he could have died since he wasn't getting the right antibiotic/treatment. Let that sink in.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

T-Viper said:


> I can't stand 3-way matches, especially at Mania main event. Every 3 way match is the same, one guy gets thrown out of the ring for 2 minutes while the other 2 work. Then the 3rd guy comes back in, throws one of the other 2 out, and they start the process all over again.
> 
> I never thought Cena vs Rock 2 was the way to go, however doing Cena vs Rock vs Punk and not getting the Punk vs Taker match (and the great buildup to it) wouldn't be worth it.


Fair point. Each to his own though. But it would have made Punk feel important and would have firm to headline Wrestlemania.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Helmsley said:


> Apparently Punk had this growth on his lower back that the WWE doctors said was a fatty deposit but they continuously refused to cut off, and the night of the Royal Rumble (this year), it was purple and they still refused to cut it. He goes to a doctor in Tampa after he leaves and it's a staph infection. Punk tells the doctor he's been working on it for 3 months and the doctor tells him he could have died since he wasn't getting the right antibiotic/treatment. Let that sink in.


fpalm That right there is all that needs to be said... If any idiot hater comes in here and criticizes him for THIS, they should be insta-banned.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

T-Viper said:


> I can't stand 3-way matches, especially at Mania main event. Every 3 way match is the same, one guy gets thrown out of the ring for 2 minutes while the other 2 work. Then the 3rd guy comes back in, throws one of the other 2 out, and they start the process all over again.
> 
> I never thought Cena vs Rock 2 was the way to go, however doing Cena vs Rock vs Punk and not getting the Punk vs Taker match (and the great buildup to it) wouldn't be worth it.


I'm gonna be honest, at that point I never wanted to see Rock & Cena in the same ring again after WM 28.

In my mind, the headline matches Wrestlemania 29 should've been this:

- CM Punk (504 days strong) vs. John Cena for the WWE Title

- The Rock (with Triple H) vs. Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman) in a No Holds Barred Match

- The Undertaker vs. Chris Jericho


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

Helmsley said:


> Apparently Punk had this growth on his lower back that the WWE doctors said was a fatty deposit but they continuously refused to cut off, and the night of the Royal Rumble (this year), it was purple and they still refused to cut it. He goes to a doctor in Tampa after he leaves and it's a staph infection. Punk tells the doctor he's been working on it for 3 months and the doctor tells him he could have died since he wasn't getting the right antibiotic/treatment. Let that sink in.


The doctor from WWE should be censured at a minimum for gross incompetence/fraud.


----------



## Some_Dude (Sep 14, 2014)

Helmsley said:


> Apparently Punk had this growth on his lower back that the WWE doctors said was a fatty deposit but they continuously refused to cut off, and the night of the Royal Rumble (this year), it was purple and they still refused to cut it. He goes to a doctor in Tampa after he leaves and it's a staph infection. Punk tells the doctor he's been working on it for 3 months and the doctor tells him he could have died since he wasn't getting the right antibiotic/treatment. Let that sink in.


IDK what to say. Imagine if Punk would've died before he retired. All the people who constantly hate on Punk and call him a crybaby and a quitter would be calling him the GOAT.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> No it wouldn't have. It would have made a lackluster main event feel more important


This. It should have been Punk vs Rock vs Cena. Or not, but CM Punk should have been the main event with his title reign.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> I agree. While I didn't really want to see Rock/Cena II at 29 it was the plan for the year heading into that show. I don't think adding Punk into that match makes it special or bigger if fairness he would be the guy who would of taken the fall if he was in the match. People are more than likely going to remember Punk/Taker from that show over Cena/Rock II.


His only reason for wanting to do that match was to cross working the Mania main event off his bucket list (which is fair enough from his perspective). He said he was willing to be eliminated after 5 minutes, he just wanted to main event. So even from his own words it wasn't really the best thing to do, just something he wanted to do. Getting to work with Taker is unofficially the "main event" half the time anyways. I would never complain about having to have Taker as a WM opponent.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Helmsley said:


> Apparently Punk had this growth on his lower back that the WWE doctors said was a fatty deposit but they continuously refused to cut off, and the night of the Royal Rumble (this year), it was purple and they still refused to cut it. He goes to a doctor in Tampa after he leaves and it's a staph infection. Punk tells the doctor he's been working on it for 3 months and the doctor tells him he could have died since he wasn't getting the right antibiotic/treatment. Let that sink in.


Well this makes the WWE medical staff look like massive cunts and it gives Punk even more reason for walking out. The fact he was told it could of been deadly and they didn't deal with it shows incompetence on the WWE.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Just imagine how badly the media will fuck WWE in the ass once they get a whiff of this.

Fallon is gonna be making a Brian Williams rap about this shit within a week.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Helmsley said:


> Apparently Punk had this growth on his lower back that the WWE doctors said was a fatty deposit but they continuously refused to cut off, and the night of the Royal Rumble (this year), it was purple and they still refused to cut it. He goes to a doctor in Tampa after he leaves and it's a staph infection. Punk tells the doctor he's been working on it for 3 months and the doctor tells him he could have died since he wasn't getting the right antibiotic/treatment. Let that sink in.


:bored

"Blah, blah, overworked...blah, blah, blah, not enough main events...blah, blah, blah....got passed up for Rocky and Br....staph infection?! What the fuck, WWE?!"


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

3/5 minutes in and colt still hasn't shut the fuck up I have a horrible feeling I'm going to end up liking punk after this


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Just imagine how badly the media will fuck WWE in the ass once they get a whiff of this.


Can't wait.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Ouch....ripping on Ryback

Shield was his idea....interesting


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

Helmsley said:


> Apparently Punk had this growth on his lower back that the WWE doctors said was a fatty deposit but they continuously refused to cut off, and the night of the Royal Rumble (this year), it was purple and they still refused to cut it. He goes to a doctor in Tampa after he leaves and it's a staph infection. Punk tells the doctor he's been working on it for 3 months and the doctor tells him he could have died since he wasn't getting the right antibiotic/treatment. Let that sink in.


And let it sink in deep. If I could shake your hand, I would. So for now, a thumbs up will have to do.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Did we know that WWE fired Punk on his wedding day in June? After they suspended him when he left in late January? I don't remember either thing happening.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Helmsley said:


> Apparently Punk had this growth on his lower back that the WWE doctors said was a fatty deposit but they continuously refused to cut off, and the night of the Royal Rumble (this year), it was purple and they still refused to cut it. He goes to a doctor in Tampa after he leaves and it's a staph infection. Punk tells the doctor he's been working on it for 3 months and the doctor tells him he could have died since he wasn't getting the right antibiotic/treatment. Let that sink in.


Incredible, beggars belief really. To put those performers who are already putting their lives at risk in further danger like that, just wow. Fucking idiots.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> I'm gonna be honest, at that point I never wanted to see Rock & Cena in the same ring again after WM 28.
> 
> In my mind, the headline matches Wrestlemania 29 should've been this:
> 
> ...


I totally agree, I'm not advocating that Cena vs Rock should have been the match, simply that I'd rather have Taker vs Punk + Cena vs Rock instead of Cena vs Rock vs Punk. I thought it was stupid doing the rematch one year later after the whole "once in a lifetime" buildup for over a year. Had they had done the rematch after a year break, it would have meant more.

The marquee match that year in terms of getting crazy mainstream publicity and PPV buys was Brock vs Rock. Now I know someone is going to quote me and bitch that they were two part-timers, so please don't bother, that's not my point. Just simply from a business point of view that was the biggest match you could have done that year to get mainstream attention and crazy buys from casual fans.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Major respect for CM Punk......I don't blame him for walking out after hearing this.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

If it was this bad now, imagine how worse it may have been back in the 90s and early 00s


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is there anything positive within this company, on air or off?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"WWE was a fucking pit stop"


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

T-Viper said:


> I totally agree, I'm not advocating that Cena vs Rock should have been the match, simply that I'd rather have Taker vs Punk + Cena vs Rock instead of Cena vs Rock vs Punk. I thought it was stupid doing the rematch one year later after the whole "once in a lifetime" buildup for over a year. Had they had done the rematch after a year break, it would have meant more.
> 
> The marquee match that year in terms of getting crazy mainstream publicity and PPV buys was Brock vs Rock. Now I know someone is going to quote me and bitch that they were two part-timers, so please don't bother, that's not my point. Just simply from a business point of view that was the biggest match you could have done that year to get mainstream attention and crazy buys from casual fans.


Punk had no business getting an above Rock because he wasn't drawing real shit. He's bragging about merchandise on this but it isn't talking about Rock blowing up ppvs and doing sell outs at all the Rock shows. The rating went from 2.5 the week before Rock won and then 3.7 when he won the belt.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Is there anything positive within this company, on air or off?


Very little since WrestleMania


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Is there anything positive within this company, on air or off?


Christ, stop whining.

The WWF/E survived scandal, steroids, and a rival wrestling company. I'm sure they'll endure CM Punk's bitching and moaning. 

Instead of citing all the negatives, just stop watching the product and log out of this forum.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

People will still defend this company :ti


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Punk just said, *"Everybody does make-a-wishes, and just as much as Cena does, but he's the only one WWE gives credit for it, since he's the poster boy."*

And there goes Cena's award for most make-a-wishes. 

fpalm


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

in 1 1/2 hours..nothing new at all but he pretty much confirm what have we have said about WWE especially about Bryan and Batista. should have been Punk vs Rock @WM and Cena vs Taker, this year WM should have Been Bryan on Main Event against Punk.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

T-Viper said:


> I totally agree, I'm not advocating that Cena vs Rock should have been the match, simply that I'd rather have Taker vs Punk + Cena vs Rock instead of Cena vs Rock vs Punk. I thought it was stupid doing the rematch one year later after the whole "once in a lifetime" buildup for over a year. Had they had done the rematch after a year break, it would have meant more.
> 
> The marquee match that year in terms of getting crazy mainstream publicity and PPV buys was Brock vs Rock. Now I know someone is going to quote me and bitch that they were two part-timers, so please don't bother, that's not my point. Just simply from a business point of view that was the biggest match you could have done that year to get mainstream attention and crazy buys from casual fans.


- If it were me, there would be a 2nd Cena-Rock match........years down the line. Cena would get his win back over Rock in "Dwayne's" very last match and truly "pass the torch".

- With the length of Punk's reign there was no reason he shouldn't have main evented WM 29. In my crazy fantasy booker mind, I'd try to bring people in for the Cena-Punk match based on 3 things: 

1. Cena is the biggest WWE star at the moment and he's wrestling at Wrestlemania, the biggest show of the year 
2. Punk would've been champion for 504 days (hopefully casuals like big numbers :shocked
3. Punk is a alleged atheist.....and he calls himself "God" every week :troll

- Rock vs. Brock would be the sure thing as the selling point for Mania so WWE could call it the co-main event if they wanted. Plus, I would give an extra layer of story besides the decade since their last match. Rock would lose to Punk at the Rumble due to Shield interference, then lose again at the Chamber due to Brock's interference.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lariat.Tubman said:


> Christ, stop whining.
> 
> The WWF/E survived scandal, steroids, and a rival wrestling company. I'm sure they'll endure CM Punk's bitching and moaning.
> 
> *Instead of citing all the negatives*, just stop watching the product and log out of this forum.


The entire show outside of a couple guys (who isn't booked right either)?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

this is pretty awesome so far. im sure ppl will still shit on punk tho


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Punk losing to Rock >Cena > Taker was fucking brutal...return doing stupid shit like Axel/Ryback. Punk lost credibility straight after WM.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

THANOS said:


> Punk just said, *"Everybody does make-a-wishes, and just as much as Cena does, but he's the only one WWE gives credit for it, since he's the poster boy."*
> 
> And there goes Cena's award for most make-a-wishes.
> 
> fpalm


Well we can't have Kane getting awards for 300 wishes or whatever it is because it will kill the world they have created


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

I laugh how everyone was waiting for Punk to say something to restore the anti Punk movement, and yeah that Staph Infection for 3 months?.

Well Punk i dont know the whole situation, but a growth in your back for 3 months?, Staphhylococus infections often form cellulitis and abscess, but to risk his life? it would need to fistulate onto his spine which is not frecuent in Staph Infections, still staph infections and any other skin pyogenic (pus) infection, have eritema(redness) and are very painful to the touch or if its in a place with movement.


I didnt listen the podcast, but by the little details i have got here, as a Doctor, this is pretty much bullshit/biased info, or maybe WWE and punk are idiots, well he is a wrestler not the brightest profession out there. Some marks are the same.

Or maybe i need to listen the podcast and see if there is more information for a better criteria.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The interview was awesome, but it's Punk, so people will somehow still find a way to shit on it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I encourage everyone to give this a listen. It is nearly 2 hours, but it is an eye-opening account of the goings on, some of which won't surprise you, other things will just make you roll your eyes at the stupidity of it. 

http://www62.zippyshare.com/v/18015296/file.html

Based on hearing this, I would never expect to see CM Punk in a WWE ring again, or have any dealings with the company whatsoever. Sure, things change in wrestling, but Punk doesn't seem like the kind of guy that would even want to bother with the E anymore. He's not even angry with them now, he's just moved on from them and is happier and healthier. 



Lariat.Tubman said:


> Christ, stop whining.
> 
> The WWF/E survived scandal, steroids, and a rival wrestling company. I'm sure they'll endure CM Punk's bitching and moaning.
> 
> Instead of citing all the negatives, just stop watching the product and log out of this forum.


I'm sure if Punk really wanted to, he could go after the company, specifically their doctors and then the head of talent (Trips), then the chairman (Vince) and win. 

You can just get out.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

There's no option B of I'd have Undertaker v Punk Main Event or anything like that. If you want Rock there and the money he'll bring in he's Main Eventing. Simple as that. As the actual draw Rock can make those demands. Punk's whole title reign was propped up by a date with the Rock for him to upset is just laughable.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Punk have mention about having resentment on HHH go over Punk with Kevin Nash angle thing...at the time Punk was it fact just like Bryan right now but WWE destroy it having Cena still on top the face.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

HOLY FUCK THIS IS AMAZING


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

Man this is crazy :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

CM PUNK FTW


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm gonna be spending all three of my Thanksgiving dinners staring at Google News every 10 minutes watching the mainstream news mob (yeah, I said it: MOB) this Punk/WWE debacle.

Get your popcorn!!!!!!!


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Helmsley said:


> I encourage everyone to give this a listen. It is nearly 2 hours, but it is an eye-opening account of the goings on, some of which won't surprise you, other things will just make you roll your eyes at the stupidity of it.


TBH everything he's saying is pretty much what I've been reading/hearing for the last year on news sites, podcasts and this forum itself. All of the speculation as to why he left was pretty much right on the money.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"They have no plans going forward for anybody" - on storylines. Confirmed idiot creative.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I want his opinion on:


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

With Rock, i blame on Creative for misused Rock and stupid angle about going to Hollywood being part timer shit..this is FUCKING ROCK WHO IS THE GUY, Rock bigger than the title and bigger than CENA. Punk can bitch about Rock all he want because didn't get the shot like cena did, WILL PUNK BITCH ABOUT AUSTIN AS PART TIMER IF HE RETURN FOR FINAL MATCH? i think punk will when cena or other guys have a match with Austin.

with part timer stars/wrestlers...i blame on WWE Creative not having good fued to elevate current stars not only focusing on Cena.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I want his opinion on:


I get the feeling it will be like everyone. Hes a cunt but really good at his job.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

T-Viper said:


> TBH everything he's saying is pretty much what I've been reading/hearing for the last year on news sites, podcasts and this forum itself. All of the speculation as to why he left was pretty much right on the money.


I don't think anyone could ever really know about how beat up he was until hearing him talk about it. He went on a European tour with a concussion and was dry heaving before/after matches, then actually vomiting when eating something. Ryback breaks his ribs with a stiff kick, drops him on concrete (missing a table) a wrecking his pelvis. Just an example. 

Vince crying when Punk left in January then firing him later takes the cake, though.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Reigns being in the Shield: "they wanted the pretty guy, their guy"

Confirmed they weren't coming in as equals. Punk wanted a stable of guys with Ambrose/Rollins, WWE wanted Reigns to have him carried.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

"Wrestlemania is the draw, not The Rock."


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Reigns being in the Shield: "they wanted the pretty guy, their guy"
> 
> Confirmed they weren't coming in as equals. Punk wanted a stable of guys with Ambrose/Rollins, WWE wanted Reigns to have him carried.


but punk put over reigns.. reigns pinned him like 3 times right before punk left


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This is a great interview, and there is going to be a part 2?:banderas


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> This is a great interview, and there is going to be a part 2?:banderas


Yep. Question one next week.

Fucking loved this. Punk. :mark:


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Why the hell do these interviewers pussy out on the big questions like is John cena purposely burying people? Why does hornswoggle still have a job? Why do they flip flop from pg midgets to STD references? Seriously is it possible for anyone here to give these questions to them?


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

Punk confirmed compulsive liar.
Could have died from staph..
Ryback broke his ribs..
Guy is just a trailer trash gossip monger.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

CM punker said:


> but punk put over reigns.. reigns pinned him like 3 times right before punk left



I don't think Punk hated Reigns, he just said they forced Reigns in the Shield because he was their guy.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes Era said:


> Punk had no business getting an above Rock because he wasn't drawing real shit. He's bragging about merchandise on this but it isn't talking about Rock blowing up ppvs and doing sell outs at all the Rock shows. The rating went from 2.5 the week before Rock won and then 3.7 when he won the belt.


And of course you don't pay attention to his argument that he worked harder than all the fucking part timers, put them over when there was no reason to and they still didn't give him the opportunities that they said they would. Please, stop.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

cl_theo said:


> Why the hell do these interviewers pussy out on the big questions like is John cena purposely burying people? Why does hornswoggle still have a job? Why do they flip flop from pg midgets to STD references? Seriously is it possible for anyone here to give these questions to them?


Fans can submit questions for next week's part 2 I believe.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

lifebane said:


> Punk confirmed compulsive liar.
> Could have died from staph..
> Ryback broke his ribs..
> Guy is just a trailer trash gossip monger.


The lel's never end :Jordan


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Punk never had a Summer vacation 

Maybe he should try DDP Yoga.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

ahh Ryback was starting to get liked by the internets. Was a good few weeks.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i like what Punk said Bryan and him should be like Bret and Shawn...stay away from each other and when time come have best match in WWE.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Haven't listened to it yet but..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

apokalypse said:


> i like what Punk said Bryan and him should be like Bret and Shawn...stay away from each other and when time come have best match in WWE.


Mania 30 with heel corporate Punk vs Bryan should have happened.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Just finished the whole thing. What a podcast, the best I've heard tbh. Now granted, this is just one side of the story and WWE have there's I'm sure. As someone who attended WM29 and calls Taker/Punk one of the best Mania matches ever, I'm glad that triple threat idea didn't happen. Also it is true that he didn't want to wrestle HHH at Mania, even though Punk was going to end up winning the match. He goes over his mindset on losing to Rock, Taker, then Brock and his argument against that (it's nothing new though tbh), and a bunch of factors that led to his leaving.

A lot of the stuff comes down to whether you agree with Punk's stance on things or not. He lays it out as he saw it, and I didn't agree with every single thing that was said, but I did most. However one thing that can't be disputed and I'm sure will hurt WWE a bit is what happened with his staff infection. It's already been posted about, and there's absolutely no excuse for that lump being there as long as it was. He could've died. He asked the doc a number of times to have it removed and the doc kept pushing it off so he could compete. I don't know that they do this with everyone (the guys lower on the card I can imagine them taking care quickly since it doesn't matter whether they're on TV or not), but the fact it happened with even one person is terrible. I can't blame Punk for never wanting to work their again after discovering he could've died from something that the doctor of the company refused to remove just so Punk could wrestle on the show.

He also got his termination papers on his wedding day. It's fair enough if WWE wanted to fire him after everything, but the fact the papers came in on his wedding day is too much to be a simple coincidence, when they could've done it any day between him leaving and the day it happened. It's a dick move on WWE's part and putting myself in Punk's shoes, again, I can't blame him for not wanting to go back.

Punk also seems happy and without saying "I'm done", he very strongly hinted at that. He said it's disappointing he never got to main event Wrestlemania, but the feather in his cap is his match with Taker was called the match of the night and he was told by Vince and Dunne that his match should've went on last. Combine this with all the stuff above, and I don't think we're going to see Punk in a WWE ring in a very long time, if ever. I mean, it's certainly possible. No one thought Bret would step back in a WWE ring before 2010, and he did. Anything's possible, but I'm going to Royal Rumble and any small, miniscule chance I thought there was of Punk coming back as a surprise entrant is now flushed down the toilet. I'm okay with it though, I've accepted the fact that he's gone and ultimately he wasn't the only guy I marked for. While it'd be cool to see him back one day, I respect his decision and if he never comes back, so be it.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

AWESOME PODCAST SO FAR

15m in "WWE didn't let me get sponsors...a year later, that mutherfucker Lesner comes back with sponsors on his shorts"


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> "Wrestlemania is the draw, not The Rock."


He might need to take a match course or 2.

WM without Rock 900k
WM with Rock 1.1m

WrestleMania is the draw but Rock's enhancing it to a level no one else can.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Heel Daniel Bryan vs The Rock could've happened at the Rumble. What a waste of a year.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I can't believe how that place is run medically. Wow. fpalm He worked with concussions and a staph infection for 3 months or so. fpalm

Also, lol at him addressing Jericho saying that he doesn't talk to people who have an agenda to get the word out from a private conversation on their podcast. :lmao


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

10 mins in and they already do the "How big is Dave Batista's dick?" spot lol


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Batista vs Randy at WM Main Event...? WWE never fucking learn...it was fucking Bryan year and the fans change that. Imagine they go throught with that, the whole crowd piss on that match.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Just finished the whole thing. What a podcast, the best I've heard tbh. Now granted, this is just one side of the story and WWE have there's I'm sure. As someone who attended WM29 and calls Taker/Punk one of the best Mania matches ever, I'm glad that triple threat idea didn't happen. Also it is true that he didn't want to wrestle HHH at Mania, even though Punk was going to end up winning the match. He goes over his mindset on losing to Rock, Taker, then Brock and his argument against that (it's nothing new though tbh), and a bunch of factors that led to his leaving.
> 
> A lot of the stuff comes down to whether you agree with Punk's stance on things or not. He lays it out as he saw it, and I didn't agree with every single thing that was said, but I did most. However one thing that can't be disputed and I'm sure will hurt WWE a bit is what happened with his staff infection. It's already been posted about, and there's absolutely no excuse for that lump being there as long as it was. He could've died. He asked the doc a number of times to have it removed and the doc kept pushing it off so he could compete. I don't know that they do this with everyone (the guys lower on the card I can imagine them taking care quickly since it doesn't matter whether they're on TV or not), but the fact it happened with even one person is terrible. I can't blame Punk for never wanting to work their again after discovering he could've died from something that the doctor of the company refused to remove just so Punk could wrestle on the show.
> 
> ...


I knew there was more to this story than Punk simply being whiny for not being in the main event.. I knew it yet people kept on assuming that punk was in the wrong without even knowing both sides to the story.

anyways i hope punk stayed until WM 30 so he couldve gotten his win over HHH, then left for the lolz. punk would for sure get the last laugh


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Who goes over Brock/Punk?" "Well, Brock!" "OK, who is coming to work on Monday?" :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I gotta find the Smackdown match where Punk shit himself :lmao

Punk blocked WWE on Twitter even before he left :lmao :lmao :lmao

Start a damn CM Punk chant wherever you are LOL


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

If it is true that fans can ask questions next? Please everyone ask the real dirty questions like if John cena really is an egomaniac and other in depth questions no one else has asked before. I sure as hell will but this is a golden opportunity to ask about the politics that really goes on back there!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

He wanted to work with Curtis Axel to get him over (because HHH buried him) than Rybotch.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

THIS INTERVIEWS SO AWESOME LISTEN TO THE WHOLE THING DONT READ A SYNOPSIS!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

This is an amazing, amazing podcast. And if he says he's the "fuckin' happiest he's been in years" then that's all that matters.


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Just finished the whole thing. What a podcast, the best I've heard tbh. Now granted, this is just one side of the story and WWE have there's I'm sure. As someone who attended WM29 and calls Taker/Punk one of the best Mania matches ever, I'm glad that triple threat idea didn't happen. Also it is true that he didn't want to wrestle HHH at Mania, even though Punk was going to end up winning the match. He goes over his mindset on losing to Rock, Taker, then Brock and his argument against that (it's nothing new though tbh), and a bunch of factors that led to his leaving.
> 
> A lot of the stuff comes down to whether you agree with Punk's stance on things or not. He lays it out as he saw it, and I didn't agree with every single thing that was said, but I did most. However one thing that can't be disputed and I'm sure will hurt WWE a bit is what happened with his staff infection. It's already been posted about, and there's absolutely no excuse for that lump being there as long as it was. He could've died. He asked the doc a number of times to have it removed and the doc kept pushing it off so he could compete. I don't know that they do this with everyone (the guys lower on the card I can imagine them taking care quickly since it doesn't matter whether they're on TV or not), but the fact it happened with even one person is terrible. I can't blame Punk for never wanting to work their again after discovering he could've died from something that the doctor of the company refused to remove just so Punk could wrestle on the show.
> 
> ...


Punk needs to buy you some pancakes next. :clap

I am on the same boat as you are. Always will be a Punk fan, but as sad as I am that he may never come back, there's no need to continue discussing his name. This interview was mostly to address the elephant in the room, to distinguish rumors from facts that people on the internet have been saying for months. Hopefully people have gotten closure about him speaking up about it. And hopefully Ryback keeps his fan base after this. :lol


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

Where is that guy that posted those pics in this forum? unk2 :booklel


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

JBLoser said:


> This is an amazing, amazing podcast. And if he says he's the "fuckin' happiest he's been in years" then that's all that matters.


True


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

When he's saying he kept asking the WWE doctors to cut the thing off his back.. sorry, but at that point you need to take things into your own hands and get a second opinion. I've been in the exact same situation where one doctor told me nothing was wrong, but I knew my own body and that he in fact was wrong, and I didn't accept the answer and went to someone else who confirmed what I already knew. You do have to take some personal responsibility for things like that because infections are not an exact science and you should always get a second opinion if things aren't improving after treatment.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

CM Punk vs. The worthless WWE Doctor at Wrestlemania 31/In the street somewhere

BOOK IT COLT CABANA!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> He also got his termination papers on his wedding day. It's fair enough if WWE wanted to fire him after everything, but the fact the papers came in on his wedding day is too much to be a simple coincidence, when they could've done it any day between him leaving and the day it happened. It's a dick move on WWE's part and putting myself in Punk's shoes, again, I can't blame him for not wanting to go back.


Eh, I mean he's the one that walked out on them. I can't imagine why he would even care when the official papers came through.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Punk shooting on Triple H :banderas That was glorious.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

anyone got a download link? The stream keeps stopping


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm happy he is happy above all else. Just hearing the shit, from the doctors, to the booking, to the politics, it's just amazing how wrestlers have to go through with this shit. Hopefully Punk does whatever makes him happy. WWE seriously does not deserve him back. The people on here that wanna call him a quitter I have no respect for. You can neg me, idgaf. You're a moron.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Eh, I mean he's the one that walked out on them. I can't imagine why he would even care when the official papers came through.


It's more the fact they knew that was the day (he had text HHH that a couple of days prior) and out of all the days, they choose that, the day that's supposed to be the happiest day in his life. Granted, this may been happy news to him, but it was still a dick move on WWE's part as it obviously didn't have any positive intent.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Holy shit, they should make a movie about Punk and Colt's conversation alone.

I wonder how loud those "CM Punk" chants will be on Monday.........


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Just listened to it ...

Man I love this guy, I don't give a fuck what this forum thinks.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

I apologize for any negative thing I have ever said about Philip Brooks. 

Any and everything, holy fucking shit I'm just fucking shocked at all the shit I heard on this fucking podcast.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

He has a big chip on his shoulder about part timers. He actually said WM draws itself..not the Rock. Yeah..so then the WMs before he came back that didn't do a million two years str8 since the Floyd Mayweather one, that was all WM brand, huh? It wasn't the Rock at all? He didn't mean nothing. You think the Survivor Series that didn't do great in 2011 against the fucking Miz and R Truth proves he's no draw? He didn't sell out every fucking Raw and Smackdown he was on, Phillip? The Survivor Series you headlined with Ryback and Cena the year after in 2012? That only had 8,500 fans in attendance and was a disaster yet the Rock isn't a difference maker. 

This guy is trash. A real bum. Everyone is at fault but him. Yeah he had some good points about HHH and Cena..they are true politicans and Vince gave him the runaround but I don't buy any of that bullshit about the Rock not mattering and him being as big as him. That's crazy. That's nuts. When it was 2.5 the week before Rumble with Punk as the champion and the Rock gets the belt the next week, it goes to 3.7. Punk doesn't say shit. He's a spin doctor. Always making his highest of highs look like they are surmountable and nothing else matters. What a bitch.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

Pretty cool for Punk to break his silence on Colt's stream. He deserves it!


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

Wtf? Randy and Cena stood up to management? wow.. surprising. Made me gain a lil bit of respect for these 2 guys who i thought were spoiled brats


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

On a side note: I'm glad I stayed defending this guy nonstop. Glad to keep my rep as one of the biggest Punk marks here.

He sounds completely justified and I sided with him in nearly everything. 

As I said before, fuck this company.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

It's a 70 to 30 type interview. 

The Rock comments is a little egotistical. Like bro that's the Rock, he opened doors for that locker room. 

But everything else, like we joke here how Trips hates The Miz, he really hated CM Punk. Loathed him. Vince is out of touch with business as a whole. 

And the WWE doctor is an asshole.

The Cena and Orton standing up to management is surprising to me. I couldn't picture them going into a room cursing out the WWE heads for being abused at the workplace.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Punk was fired on his wedding day. 

:damn


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

It's time to get those Daniel Bryan Rally Warwagons ready.

Shit over The Look like he raped your mother, if you truly are inspired by this gift of audio.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

CM punker said:


> Wtf? Randy and Cena stood up to management? wow.. surprising. Made me gain a lil bit of respect for these 2 guys who i thought were spoiled brats


Wait what? My damn Internet sucks. What was the topic? And was Cena mentioned anywhere else in the interview like his politicking or anything?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Did Punker talk about ROH, Bryan or Cesaro? If yes, then what he said?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Paging Dr. Patrick Bateman for CM Punk........










:lmao


----------



## bADaSSaTTiTuDE (Sep 30, 2014)

hey can somebody post the link to this podcast? When I go to the colt cabana.com guy's site and click listen to his podcast the link doesn't work.


can someone post the link here, I want to listen to it please. thank you


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

I'm going with Vince saying Punk can't wear MMA shorts cause UFC is barbaric and ppl will die in the ring.


*cough owen cough*


The back infection was pretty fucking despicable and might be second.



All of us on this board know how backasswards the WWE is. This podcast just confirmed a lot of it.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

Lol at this jabroni thinking he should have gotten the same WM payout as The Rock. How does a grown man not understand simple business? The Rock brought more buys, therefore, he gets a bigger piece of the pie. Not that complicated.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Looking forward to listening to this later. Just wish he had done this sooner as this is all the fans have wanted. To hear him explain why he left.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Also what about Punk sticking up for Bryan before it was cool.

Take that Bryan/Punk mark war starters!


----------



## Paigelovesme (Nov 20, 2014)

He will finally tell the world he didn't wanna job to Triple H


----------



## bADaSSaTTiTuDE (Sep 30, 2014)

bADaSSaTTiTuDE said:


> hey can somebody post the link to this podcast? When I go to the colt cabana.com guy's site and click listen to his podcast the link doesn't work.
> 
> 
> can someone post the link here, I want to listen to it please. thank you


hi anyone ?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

1. Imagine the ass raping that those media bastards will put on WWE

2. Imagine the "CM Punk" chants on RAW this coming Monday


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Also what about Punk sticking up for Bryan before it was cool.
> 
> Take that Bryan/Punk mark war starters!


He should've moved aside and let Bryan develop a genuine top heel in 2012 and get that Rock Rumble match, instead he wasted a year being a comedy geek jobbing in 3 minutes to the likes of Big E Langston and Cody Rhodes. 

And Punk could've stayed a face like he wanted, cashing in those big checks.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Interesting listen, and I hardly ever listen to podcasts.

Anyone who's paid any attention to my posts knows I'm not a big fan of Punk, but I thought for the most part he came off well (at least to me).

A few thoughts:

1) I'm in the camp that says he should have consulted a doctor -- his own doctor, or one of his choosing -- much earlier. He makes a big point of how he's not an employee, he can walk at any time, so he's damned sure not bound to stick with their touring doctor's opinion or course of treatment. Doesn't make that doctor look good, obviously, but we're all responsible for doing what we need to make sure we get proper medical treatment.

2) Lot of blame on both sides as far as how and why he left. I think Colt tried to carefully work in some very important points in trying to bring up CMP's state of mind at the time, and how he could see it coming from how he nearly left previously. The guy was a wreck physically and was really at his breaking point mentally (and anyone who's been seriously sick or injured and tried to keep going work-wise knows you tend to be really short with people and blow up at the wrong times). So every little thing was piling up in his belly and his resentments were growing and he's feeling horrible and not in a good place, so everything blows up.

3) I gather it will be at least a couple of years before he comes back. But they (almost) always come back.

4) i also get a feeling, and he pretty much admits this, that he's a hard person to get along with and to be around as far as the people he's working with dealing with him on a day to day basis. He's blunt and he's prone to being a dick over this thing or that, and people like that don't tend to engender warm and fuzzy feelings from the people who can give him what he wants.

It's a double-edged sword -- that raging against the machine is what drove him to prove himself at the best and made him, at the very least, one of the best workers (mic, in-ring, etc.) of recent times but also probably a big part of why he didn't get what he wants. I can imagine a lot of meetings or encounters where he went off about this or that and afterward Hunter and/or Vince were rolling their eyes and shaking their heads saying, "F--- him."

5) I posted this before and believe it more now than ever -- bottom line, it was about the money. He mentions pay and money a lot more often than he mentions booking or other gripes. And I've also said many times that there's nothing wrong with that -- it's a business. WWE is trying to get what it can out of every asset on the roster and they should be trying to get everything they can out of WWE.

But this wasn't some noble cause of a martyr throwing himself on the sword because he was unhappy over general booking. He would have surely stayed on had they given him a paycheck equal to Rock's for the Undertaker match at WM.

6) Strikes me as very sensitive that he felt the need to address the guy who wanted the pic at the hockey game. Let it go, man, people gonna say and do what they say and do. And pretty funny that he keeps score -- "I took pics with 4 other people at that game, and why didn't they email the dirtsheets to tell them what a nice guy I am?" LOL


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

That guy who asked picture at Hawks game and complained about it got just blown the fuck out.

Anyway this interview made WWE look really bad.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

I wouldn't cheer CM Punk. That's not what he wants. He just wants his story, his side heard. 

I'd actually just let it go. Cheering CM Punk isn't going to do anything that guy a bruised, beaten, tired of it and is probably hiding a big injury. Just let it go.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That was an insane interview. That was just brutally honest from Punk's part. He held nothing back. 

After listening to all of that I'm just left wishing that we still had 2 big companies. Punk wanted to be a wrestler his entire life and then slowly had his passion stripped away from him while in WWE. 



cl_theo said:


> Why the hell do these interviewers pussy out on the big questions like is John cena purposely burying people? Why does hornswoggle still have a job? Why do they flip flop from pg midgets to STD references? Seriously is it possible for anyone here to give these questions to them?


Colt Cabana and CM Punk are close friends so it's not like you can expect Cabana to grill him over things and especially on topics about other people.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Owned 2K Sports :lmao



> Do I have YOUR attention now, 2K Sports? Go fuck yourself, thanks for the check.


:lmao :lmao :lmao I AM DONE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok just finished the interview...Seriously i forgot how awesome was hearing Punk talk... I mean the way he tells stories...

I don't believe anyone who listens to this how can hate the guy on leaving...Only blind haters or trolls can defend this company..

Holy fuck this was a huge eye-opening interview about what really happened all this months.. Now i can't wait for next week's episode...



DGenerationMC said:


> Owned 2K Sports :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao I AM DONE!!!!!!!!!


this and the quote when he said if Triple H has pissed in the cup killed me. :lmao :lmao


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

This podcast goes to show that:

A - wrestlers need time off periodically (besides just Xmas)
B - They need time to recover from surgery.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

link to interview


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



K4L318 said:


> I wouldn't cheer CM Punk. That's not what he wants. He just wants his story, his side heard.
> 
> I'd actually just let it go. Cheering CM Punk isn't going to do anything that guy a bruised, beaten, tired of it and is probably hiding a big injury. Just let it go.


Cheering CM Punk isn't just wanting him to come back it's sending them a message. I would never chant it with other wrestlers in the ring, because it's not fair to them. But if Vince or HHH come out, you better fucking believe I wanna hear it. They're the reason the business is fucked up right now. I love both of them, but you can't deny the shit they've done over the years that has not been best for business and not in the best interest of the health of talent.

Orton-Batista main event at MANIA :ti

they're clowns


----------



## AOS (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

Has anyone a link to the podcast? Its not shown up on my itunes yet.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

BoundForMania said:


> link to interview


http://www.tsmradio.com/colthold2/show226.mp3


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

All of it.. I don't think that there is nothing that it was not embarrasing for them...

But if i have to go with one, WHO THE FUCK FIRES A GUY ON HIS WEDDING DAY?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



AOS said:


> Has anyone a link to the podcast? Its not shown up on my itunes yet.


http://www.tsmradio.com/colthold2/show226.mp3


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

God. I feel so fucking bad for this guy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Just listened to it ...
> 
> Man I love this guy, I don't give a fuck what this forum thinks.


Fucking agreed.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

C.M PUNK! C.M PUNK!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Shots fired to Jericho.


Yep.


I hope Opie & Jim Norton talk about this.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

In all honesty though as much as I feel for Punk in this interview it's obvious why Punk never got to hold the top spot

Dude was a ticking time bomb. Clearly a me first guy who always looked at the money aspect of things (how he continuously frets about the pay of Taker/Rock/Lesnar at WM29) He literally admits to only putting effort at times just to show the bosses he can.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

vanboxmeer said:


> It's time to get those Daniel Bryan Rally Warwagons ready.
> 
> Shit over The Look like he raped your mother, if you truly are inspired by this gift of audio.


:clap


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Did Punker talk about ROH, Bryan or Cesaro? If yes, then what he said?


No, Yes, No. Daniel Bryan is white hot this year like I was the last 3 yrs., he should main event the PPV and it doesn't make sense to give it to Bautista and Randy (who he is friends with btw).

His not main eventing WrestleMania is something that eats at him, you can hear it. He was underpaid, Vince was crying when he decided it was over. Called him and tried to get him to come back, he said no) They fired him on his wedding day. 

I think CM Punk quitting made Paul Levesque think with clearity. (btw Paul hates Phil, killed his momentum, Paul was a cheeky asshole) They just for what ever reason weren't friends. He hates how he jobbed to him and it lead to nothing. 

Anyway that leaving, probably led to WWE finally putting Bryan over. And Triple H/Vince doing what he should have done in the first which is push the future guys. 


The Shield was his idea, Reigns wasn't the guy he wanted, he wanted Chris Hero. but Reigns was a guy WWE valued. He agreed to it b/c he wanted to help him get better, the Shield was his idea and it was suppose to be his stable. WWE kept him out of it. He wanted to work with Curtis Axel to push him. There's a lot of crazy shit from WWE stand point with him.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

This is a great day for fans of Punk. I'm so glad he did this. It put a lot of ppl in their places. 

if you're still gonna shit on him then


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Punk wanting to put over guys like Rusev in the rumble. Good guy Punk.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## AOS (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


> http://www.tsmradio.com/colthold2/show226.mp3


Cheers mate.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

It's embarrassing that they'd fire him on his wedding day. Such a childish thing to do. You're a half billion dollar company not his bitter ex. 

You want to stick it to him let him walk and don't look back.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

The whole bit where he slightly went over their wellness policy. I mean, there are shitty work environments and then there is that shit. They don't even get medical? WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

There's a weird dynamic that he had going on -- and that a lot of other top guys also probably give in to -- about working on through so much pain and injury and coming back from surgery too soon.

He admits that he came back early or pushed through stuff of his own accord to show he was a trooper -- that in his mind part of being the best and trying to prove he's the best was shaking off all those injuries and working with broken ribs and other ailments. As I heard it, he didn't blame WWE for this, said it was his own fault.

At the same time he trashes WWE's concussion policy, he also admits that he refused to take tests when he knew he was concussed and wrestled anyway.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



DGenerationMC said:


> 1. Imagine the ass raping that those media bastards will put on WWE
> 
> 2. Imagine the "CM Punk" chants on RAW this coming Monday


I'd bet my last nickel that no major media source will make a mention of any of this. You seriously think they would have reason to? Because Punk says something like that happened? Even if true, then what was stopping him from going to a doctor and getting a second opinion? It's not like they were holding him as a slave and not allowing him to seek medical attention.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

I feel the same way....like for someone who speaks his mind and clearly was upset and burnt out, why did he go on the tours at the end of 2013 with no tussle?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Saintpat said:


> There's a weird dynamic that he had going on -- and that a lot of other top guys also probably give in to -- about working on through so much pain and injury and coming back from surgery too soon.
> 
> He admits that he came back early or pushed through stuff of his own accord to show he was a trooper -- that in his mind part of being the best and trying to prove he's the best was shaking off all those injuries and working with broken ribs and other ailments. As I heard it, he didn't blame WWE for this, said it was his own fault.
> 
> At the same time he trashes WWE's concussion policy, he also admits that he refused to take tests when he knew he was concussed and wrestled anyway.


I think it's the same with the NFL.. you have to pull these guys because they don't want to sit. Well, the best anyway don't.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

It feels so good to hear Punk to stick it to WWE.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



GillbergReturns said:


> It's embarrassing that they'd fire him on his wedding day. Such a childish thing to do. You're a half billion dollar company not his bitter ex.
> 
> You want to stick it to him let him walk and don't look back.


Wasn't his contract due to run out in the Summer? Why would they need to fire him at all if he walked out, and if his contract was running out anyways? When was his wedding date in comparison to the date his contract ended?


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

This podcast is damning, completely and totally against the WWE. If I weren't already locked into my 6 month commitment, I'd probably cancel the Network. Some of this is pretty hard to listen to if you really love wrestling.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

This guy is extremely angry over not maineventing WM. It's funny, man. He said he knocked it out of the park at drawing? WTF is this crazy motherfucker talking about? hahahaha.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



Billy8383 said:


> Wasn't his contract due to run out in the Summer? Why would they need to fire him at all if he walked out, and if his contract was running out anyways? When was his wedding date in comparison to the date his contract ended?


if they let the contract expire they would have to pay him


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

WWE's imcompetent medical staff.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

List of Burials

1.HHH 
2. The doctor
3. Ryback 
4. Chris Jericho


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Chris Jericho is going to clap back tho. This should be fun. He assumes he didn't want to talk to him as a friend but as someone who wanted to get podcast hits with his story. I'm guessing they weren't friends either.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

He told the story of the guy on here who asked for a picture at the Hawks game 1hr 40m in.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Vince was the biggest burial, CM Punk didn't even try to make him look like a fool.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Swag said:


> List of Burials
> 
> 1.HHH
> 2. The doctor
> ...


5. Guy asking for a pic at Hawks game


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

The Acquired Taste said:


> Vince was the biggest burial, CM Punk didn't even try to make him look like a fool.


Vince I've said it before and I'll say it again. Needs to leave.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

HHH would be proud of Punk's burial skills tonight!


Best wrestling podcast I have EVER heard. I can't believe the medical staff. It's not even funny it's literally sickening.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

What about cena? Seriously I'm so surprised he didn't come up when he's the biggest politic guy around.


----------



## dexterkim (Apr 23, 2012)

"they have no plan going forward for anybody":clap

the shield was punk idea..hhh stole it

opcorn


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"I can go somewhere else and be more fucking over" Please do it Punk! Put competition out there.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i have to disagree with Punk one thing, Undertaker is main event especially Taker Streak is bigger Main Event...can't see anything currently for past year bigger than that. Punk pretty much buried Undertaker in that interview.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

Essenyially


cl_theo said:


> What about cena? Seriously I'm so surprised he didn't come up when he's the biggest politic guy around.


Essentially Vince only cares about Cena and even though other guys do Make A Wish such as Punk who said he done the same amount, it's only Cena who gets the credit.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

So no mention of the chants towards AJ?


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

After I heard that medical doc story, all I said was, no fuck this. 

Stop cheering CM Punk, because you don't want him there, trust me. If you're a fan of this guy, let him love life away from the WWE. He's cool with it, they moved on, crowd needs to move on. Because people not paying attention to every other wrestling act is why he had to work all those events and risk his health. Damn bro couldn't even get 3 months off with out Vince calling him and trying to book him in Tables, Ladders and Chair with Ryback. I mean damn.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

own1997 said:


> Essenyially
> 
> Essentially Vince only cares about Cena and even though other guys do Make A Wish such as Punk who said he done the same amount, it's only Cena who gets the credit.


If he's done the same amount then it's not just WWE not giving credit, but Make A Wish as well who claims Cena has done more than anyone else in the world. Punk has seriously done like 400 of those? BS


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> WWE's imcompetent medical staff.


Yeah, that part was a real eye opener. I mean, nobody can rationalize that shit. At least with booking you can. It doesn't affect people's health (unless they work w ryback :ti) but the medical staff not telling you what is wrong with your body, and Vince rushing ppl back from surgeries....


Loved the part on the part timers. 

"Who's going over, me or Brock?"
"Brock"
"Who's showing up on Monday?"


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

own1997 said:


> Essenyially
> 
> Essentially Vince only cares about Cena and even though other guys do Make A Wish such as Punk who said he done the same amount, it's only Cena who gets the credit.


So? that's vince and we already know that. What we don't know is if cena is enforcing his top spotlight or not. Seems like something that should of been asked.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes Era said:


> This guy is extremely angry over not maineventing WM. It's funny, man. He said he knocked it out of the park at drawing? WTF is this crazy motherfucker talking about? hahahaha.


Jesus fucking Christ, you god damn broken record.

We get it by your signature. You're all about The Rock. Okay. Get it. 

That's the only part you got? Did you listen to all of this shit?

Guy has worked how many years. Dealt with this shit. Do you hear what this guy is saying? Vince's owing, him taking all these injuries and continuously going to put over part timers who don't show up the next fucking day.

He did help with drawing. It takes more than one man to help get ratings in. If you listen to the whole fucking interview, it makes sense.

God damn Rock marks seriously are- fuck it.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Billy8383 said:


> So no mention of the chants towards AJ?


none. IDK how he didn't address that.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

In fairness to Jericho he specifically stated that a lot of things he tried to shoot a message to Punk about were non wrestling related. Things they bonded over outside of the industry. To say he's just trying to gain a story is being pretty unfair to Jericho. Not everything is business related. You should have enough respect for him to believe that he can have a non business related conversation. If you want your friend to have the story first you could of told them that too.

Jericho really had it coming though by crying about it to the media.


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

Swag said:


> List of Burials
> 
> 1.HHH
> 2. The doctor
> ...





T-Viper said:


> 5. Guy asking for a pic at Hawks game


6. Any remote hope I had that "maybe in a few years when he's feeling better..."

But that's all right.Sucks for us, but he doesn't owe it to me. 

And that staph infection story, just holy fucking fuck =/


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> none. IDK how he didn't address that.


TBH it's pretty trivial compared to everything he addressed. It'll probably mentioned in the next podcast tho.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

ok, so what's AJ's future now ?


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Brock busted his ass for the company way longer than Cm bitch did so I dont see a problem with Lesnar going over


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lebyonics said:


> ok, so what's AJ's future now ?


Losing a 'Divas' title in 1 minute matches or fired. You know, same shit.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

apokalypse said:


> i have to disagree with Punk one thing, Undertaker is main event especially Taker Streak is bigger Main Event...can't see anything currently for past year bigger than that. Punk pretty much buried Undertaker in that interview.


I completely get the "I don't want to just put over part-timers" thing, and he has a million things to complain about with WWE, but I'm not shedding any tears for him having to work with Rock, Taker, and Brock. 

Just saying "will they be there on Monday?" is far too simplistic. Punk's not that naive to believe simply being there on Monday is a reason to go over someone. Kofi Kingston and Fandango are going to be there on Monday too. 

He had great, memorable matches with all 3 of them, and complained when he had to work with full-time mid-card guys too. Let's be honest the talent pool for top guys for him to work with is very thin and he's been around for ages so he's fought every top guy a dozen times. If you don't want to work with part-time legends and you don't want to work with mid-card guys you're kind of backing yourself into a corner.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*










Good thing they got rid of this guy... Obviousy no one cared about him.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



freezingtsmoove said:


> Brock busted his ass for the company way longer than Cm bitch did so I dont see a problem with Lesnar going over


Well, no, he didn't.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



freezingtsmoove said:


> Brock busted his ass for the company way longer than Cm bitch did so I dont see a problem with Lesnar going over


2002-2004 is longer than 2005-2014?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



freezingtsmoove said:


> Brock busted his ass for the company way longer than Cm bitch did so I dont see a problem with Lesnar going over


And CM Punk busted his ass a lot harder for pro-wrestling, plus without a fucking mouth piece longer than Flop "I can't stay dedicated to anything" Lesnar ever did.

As said, Punk was in the company since 2005. 

Brock was in for literally two years.

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Losing a 'Divas' title in 1 minute matches or fired. You know, same shit.


AJ's not Punk, no matter how much fans try to make her out to be. I think AJ is unaffected I mean look at how long she held the title and her reign basically buried the divas division. See that's what people don't get when I speak about AJ, I don't hate this girl, I'm a fan of her's but end of the day they got it right and took the strap off her and gave it to someone who is hot in momentum and has a better chance of pushing the divas division.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



IrwinRSchyster said:


> Good thing they got rid of this guy... Obviousy no one cared about him.


Yup.

And I am willing to bet at least half the threads Headliner alone has closed in 2014 were pointless Punk threads. He's had more threads on here than any other wrestler this year.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So he was fired, not quit.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



freezingtsmoove said:


> Brock busted his ass for the company way longer than Cm bitch did so I dont see a problem with Lesnar going over


Please explain how. Brock only ever worked for them full time 2002-2004 before he left. Punk worked a full time schedule 2006-2014 so I don't how you could say Brock busted his ass for the company more than Punk.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Still think hes an asshole


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

apokalypse said:


> i have to disagree with Punk one thing, Undertaker is main event especially Taker Streak is bigger Main Event...can't see anything currently for past year bigger than that. Punk pretty much buried Undertaker in that interview.


He didn't bury Taker at all. All he said was Taker is there and then leaves it makes no sense for that match to go to one of your biggest players whos always there. all it does is leave guys in limbo.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So he was fired, not quit.


No, he walked out and eventually WWE just terminated his contract for financial reasons whatever they may be. Doing out on his wedding was suppose to be a fu but really just comes off as a childish ploy.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i say Punk quit...he was finished with WWE so WWE terminate his contract. Punk did walked out on WWE.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

T-Viper said:


> I completely get the "I don't want to just put over part-timers" thing, and he has a million things to complain about with WWE, but I'm not shedding any tears for him having to work with Rock, Taker, and Brock.
> 
> Just saying "will they be there on Monday?" is far too simplistic. Punk's not that naive to believe simply being there on Monday is a reason to go over someone. Kofi Kingston and Fandango are going to be there on Monday too.
> 
> He had great, memorable matches with all 3 of them, and complained when he had to work with full-time mid-card guys too. Let's be honest the talent pool for top guys for him to work with is very thin and he's been around for ages so he's fought every top guy a dozen times. If you don't want to work with part-time legends and you don't want to work with mid-card guys you're kind of backing yourself into a corner.


I think the problem is, he wasn't going over from these guys. Ever. I can understand the fucking frusturation and I wouldn't have tolerated it as long as he did either.

So, since he's been champion, let's get a line up.

- HHH. Doesn't go over.

- Nash. Doesn't even get the god damn match with him.

- The Rock. Could've won the first match, still doesn't go over.

- The Rock x2. Still doesn't go over.

- Undertaker. Doesn't go over, and SHOULD HAVE gone over to be one of the biggest twists and one of the best feuds to end with Taker. Much more than the shit fest that was the Lesnar feud. Speaking of which.

- Brock Lesnar. Doesn't go over, and this is the only one that I can understand why he didn't.

I don't know why the fuck he couldn't go over HHH. I don't know why Nash couldn't man the fuck up. I don't know why he couldn't have beat Rock round one, then Rock could've just requested a rematch OR just wait until Mania. I I don't know why they wanted Taker to win. 

To be fair, he's completely justified to be pissed.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Please explain how. Brock only ever worked for them full time 2002-2004 before he left. Punk worked a full time schedule 2006-2014 so I don't how you could say Brock busted his ass for the company more than Punk.


Brock fans think he's a good MMA fighter. 

I mean, let's be real here.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

The biggest thing to come out of this is that Punk never quit, he was fired, and treated illegally and managed to make a HUGE amount of money in an out of court settlement from the way WWE treated him.

Weird bittersweet feeling listening to all of this. For the first time I don't want Punk back in the WWE (unless maybe, one day, for that main event WM as a part-timer). It's great to hear he is happy again now, and has found a life outside that toxic fucking environment. Huge, huge love for the guy.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



JD said:


> Brock fans think he's a good MMA fighter.
> 
> I mean, let's be real here.


He is/was. You don't beat Frank Mir, Randy, Shane Carwin, etc if you aren't. 


I love both Brock and Punk, but Punk is prob top 3-4 for me. Brock maybe 15thish


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Davion McCool said:


> For the first time I don't want Punk back in the WWE (unless maybe, one day, for that main event WM as a part-timer). It's great to hear he is happy again now, and has found a life outside that toxic fucking environment. Huge, huge love for the guy.



If Punk were to go back to wrestling, I don't want Punk back in WWE. I want him to be the competition. We need some. Put him in a company on Monday night with some edgy shit and see what happens.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> If Punk were to go back to wrestling, I don't want Punk back in WWE. I want him to be the competition. We need some.


The only reason I said that, is after all he's done he deserves that childhood dream of a Wrestlemania Main Event. But yeah, I agree with you otherwise on that one.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

The greatest interview/podcast I've ever heard in my life. Thank you CM Punk and Colt Cabana. Between this and the Star Wars VII trailer coming out online Friday, my Thanksgiving weekend is made. 

I side with Punk 1000%


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Davion McCool said:


> The only reason I said that, is after all he's done he deserves that childhood dream of a Wrestlemania Main Event. But yeah, I agree with you otherwise on that one.


Yeah I agree, it sucks he never got the Mania spot (which he should have 3 times).


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

regarding part timers big issue is fucking CREATIVE DEPARTMENT, Punk and especially Bryan should never be being a jobber for Rock-Brock but expecting them put Punk-Bryan over...if it's a lost then made it like WM13 where Austin lose to Bret but he got fucking over which have made Austin a Man, a lost better than a win.

Randy vs Batista at Main Event instead of Punk vs Bryan at least?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I think the podcast broke the site... can't listen to the damn thing unk2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

He makes Hunter and Vince sound like total morons


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



freezingtsmoove said:


> Brock busted his ass for the company way longer than Cm bitch did so I dont see a problem with Lesnar going over


No, he didn't. You're a moron for even thinking he did. Lesnar was in the WWE for 4 years 2 of which were OVW. Punk was in for 05-14.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

Gotta be the actions of the doctor. Fraudilent and unprofessional to the extreme, its no surprise Punk sued the, and won.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Kalashnikov said:


> I think the podcast broke the site... can't listen to the damn thing unk2


Punk draws. :fact


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

Ryback - "Im dumb as fuck"


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

The Acquired Taste said:


> TBH it's pretty trivial compared to everything he addressed. It'll probably mentioned in the next podcast tho.


I'd be stunned if someone didn't ask about that for next week's show. It's a must listen now.

The part that really got to me and made me legit frown was when Punk said, "I failed at wrestling. I failed to reach my goal of main eventing WrestleMania."

This guy had such a passion for wrestling, and WWE effectively killed it. Ugh.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Half an hour in and don't know if I can finish the whole thing, he just comes off as a giant douche every time I hear him talk.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

No wonder Daniel Bryan can't recover. Medical staff purposely sabotaging him.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

The way he spoke about Taker was pretty disrespectful. Taker never left wrestling to go be a celebrity or do anything else. He was literally the only reason to watch Mania (especially for older fans like me) during those dark, dark ages where Miz, Del Rio, etc. were headlining. He also goes on about how beat up he is (at 36 wrestling since about 2000), yet Taker has been wrestling since about '84, so he kind of has a reason to be part-time. 

Taker's been in the WWE since 1990 (not to mention 6 years prior in other territories), he's been the one constant throughout all the crazy years and Punk's "outraged" if Taker got even a single dollar more than him at Mania? 

Speaking about his Mania pay off, Punk says in one breath _"did I have the best match? - but that doesn't mean shit because anyone can have the best match, it's what draws"_. Then he says well I should be compensated because I was in the match with Taker (i.e. a match that draws). Then when Cabana plays Devil's advocate and says but The Rock brings in mainstream fans, etc. Punk goes on to say WrestleMania (the brand itself) is the draw, not The Rock. He's speaking out of both sides of his mouth there.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Punk got fired



LOL NICE WWE FOR CONVINCING EVERYONE HE QUIT!


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> Half an hour in and don't know if I can finish the whole thing, he just comes off as a giant douche every time I hear him talk.


Even if you don't like the guy, which is fair enough he is prickly as fuck, you should really listen to what he has to say about his experiences in the company. The thing about Punk is he always tells it how it is (thus him being a giant douche), and there are some shocking things in this podcast, you will learn a lot about the WWE.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

The medical stories from a former recent mega star is a disaster for the WWE.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

"Some people call me a pussy for blocking them on Twitter. Twitter is like the open window in my kitchen, someone yelling in my house, I close the fucking window. You didn't buy my fucking house, shut the fuck up." :clap

Loving it so far.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Very interesting interview. I absolutely love how he mimicks the voices of McMahon and Hunter. :lol

On a more serious note though: Surely there are some aspects that I do not agree with Punk upon but it's vastly fascinating how he outlines how WWE truly works in the background. The WWE-politics seem to be stronger now than ever, which is unfortunate but I suppose the likes of Punk and Del Rio confirm this. Despite the money factor, it's not healthy to work within an unhealthy environment that threatens your health in so many ways.

With that said, I'm happy for Phil. Sure I'm a massive Punk 'mark' and it was saddening at first once he left/quit/got fired/whatever but given what the guy experienced he made the right call by hanging up the boots in order to gain greater happiness other than his passion for wrestling, plus that he got healthier in the process is a huge and important bonus.

I'm a tad worried about AJ though and how the machine will treat her from this point and beyond.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

I just wonder if this'll get picked up by any major news outlets (it really, really should).


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

White Essence. said:


> I'm a tad worried about AJ though and how the machine will treat her from this point and beyond.


Writing's on the wall anyways. As it appears, she was around for the final nail in the coffin towards him leaving. I don't think there's a shot in hell of her re-upping her contract when that day comes.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

When HHH and Vince hear about this, they'll send out their hit-men to take Punk out, being like.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

White Essence. said:


> Very interesting interview. I absolutely love how he mimicks the voices of McMahon and Hunter. :lol
> 
> On a more serious note though: Surely there are some aspects that I do not agree with Punk upon but it's vastly fascinating how he outlines how WWE truly works in the background. The WWE-politics seem to be stronger now than ever, which is unfortunate but I suppose the likes of Punk and Del Rio confirm this. Despite the money factor, it's not healthy to work within an unhealthy environment that threatens your health in so many ways.
> 
> ...


Like jobbing to Nikki in 18 seconds, then jobbing to Brie the next nite?


Also best wrestling podcast ever! There's no way SCSA/Vince can top this, unless Vince tells his side of the story to bury Punk (but I doubt SCSA will condone that)


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Punk didn't deserve to go over Rock. That would take away from John Cena's victory over him. You can disagree on the Rock v Cena series but it's what they chose to do and there's no denying John Cena is rightful first person who should of defeated the Rock. That's something he earned by acquiring that feud. It would be like Jericho getting the first win over Hogan or Savage being the first person to defeat Andre the Giant.

If Punk didn't want to lose he needed to step aside and let Daniel Bryan have the match. He wanted the money of the match, wanted the long title reign, etc, etc. You can't have your cake and eat it too. You knew what you signed up for.

The only time I really agree with Punk is HHH. That program was just a mess


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> Writing's on the wall anyways. As it appears, she was around for the final nail in the coffin towards him leaving. I don't think there's a shot in hell of her re-upping her contract when that day comes.


Ya. After hearing this interview I have to wonder why she would stay with a company that treated her husband like this.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Whoa, I just realized ... Punk admits to taking drugs every day for months on end.

Antibiotics are drugs.

No wonder he dropped the Straight Edge thing.


----------



## geomon (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



Davion McCool said:


> I just wonder if this'll get picked up by any major news outlets (it really, really should).


Agreed, this shit should be on ESPN at the least.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

This is highly entertaining, I can listen to this kind of stuff all day long. Why, oh why did this have to come out 2 days after Triple H has been written off TV?  The subtle burial lines HHH would have been dropping would have been great fodder.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Saintpat said:


> Whoa, I just realized ... Punk admits to taking drugs every day for months on end.
> 
> Antibiotics are drugs.
> 
> No wonder he dropped the Straight Edge thing.


Yup.Dunno why they were giving him so many antibiotics tho. 

Anyways if that Staph infection leaked into his bloodstream he coulda gotten sepsis rite?


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

waaa waaaa waaa poor Punk having to fight against The Rock who is the potential GOAT. Waaa waa waaa poor Punk for having to fight Taker at WM. Waaa waaaa waaa poor Punk for having to face off against Lesnar. Most guys would see this as a major honour and sign of trust from the company, it would even be a career high for MOST people.

Believe it or not this should be deemed as a positive because they old trust main eventers and top guys with any returning LEGENDS (not part timers).

Honestly you give Punk everything he wished for and he would still having something to moan about.

He is a c*ck socket.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> waaa waaaa waaa poor Punk having to fight against The Rock who is the potential GOAT. Waaa waa waaa poor Punk for having to fight Taker at WM. Waaa waaaa waaa poor Punk for having to face off against Lesnar.
> 
> Believe it or not this should be deemed as a positive because they old trust main eventers and top guys with any returning LEGENDS (not part timers).
> 
> ...


Colt focused on Punk's health because when you're hurt and trying to get time off, and can't get time off, then jobbing to part-timers (famous ones, yes) who don't have to work the next night, then you can hopefully see how it warped Punk's perspective.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> waaa waaaa waaa poor Punk having to fight against The Rock who is the potential GOAT. Waaa waa waaa poor Punk for having to fight Taker at WM. Waaa waaaa waaa poor Punk for having to face off against Lesnar. Most guys would see this as a major honour and sign of trust from the company, it would even be a career high for MOST people.
> 
> Believe it or not this should be deemed as a positive because they old trust main eventers and top guys with any returning LEGENDS (not part timers).
> 
> ...


Another Punk hater embarrassing himself and spilling his salt on this thread :jordan4


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

THANOS said:


> When HHH and Vince hear about this, they'll send out their hit-men to take Punk out, being like.


And Punk be like:

PUN(K)isher kills the (WWE) Universe


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Shalashaska said:


> Another Punk hater embarrassing himself and spilling his salt on this thread :jordan4


And this. I see nothing wrong with what Punk did. HBK had the same problem jobbing to Hulk Hogan..who's arguebly more famous then the part-timers Punk jobbed too.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

Come to think of it, didn't Punk heavily imply that HHH is on the juice?


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

I love how WWE has like 30 writers and Cena is the only one they have plans going forward. For a greedy bastard like Vince this seems like a lot of money being thrown out of the window unnecessarily.

It's as Punk said, the only way this place can change is, if Vince is gone and even then it's questionable.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> I apologize for any negative thing I have ever said about Philip Brooks.
> 
> Any and everything, holy fucking shit I'm just fucking shocked at all the shit I heard on this fucking podcast.


:clap same here I talked shit thought he was a bitch for leaving but after listing to him all I can say is FUCK THE WWE


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Brock was wrestling main eventers and hall of famers that alone is busting your ass harder and longer


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Probably the best 2 hours of my life. Holy shit, the Ryback parts were fucking hilarious. ROMAN REIGNS WAS GONNA BE CHRIS HERO. They blamed Miz and Truth for The Rocks buyrates. He fucking dissed Chris Jericho! He even murdered that douchebag from the hawks game :lmao 

It was a really well told tale, and it was fucking hilarious to boot.

Real Talk, I still think he's acted like a bit of a prick since walking out, although I've always supported the actual act, but this really put things into perspective for me and I can still say that I respect him as a person.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

WWE with dat :lose 

They should be embarrassed for the shit they pulled.


----------



## King~Nax (Jun 23, 2006)

I need to listen to this podcast on the way back from work. Looking forward to it. Since CM Punk's provided closure can everyone just move on now? Lol


----------



## Jaysfromnyc (Sep 4, 2009)

So why not take action against the company and the doctor over the whole staff infection deal? After all, he went after them over the situation with royalties. Wouldn't almost dying be a much bigger offense over money owed?

So would Chris Hero really have been a better fit for the Shield than Roman Reigns? Seeing how the Shield turned out I am not so sure it would've been a better option. I don't think Hero would've brought the same cool factor as those three did together.

So what exactly gave WWE the impression that Punk was going to join TNA? Maybe they got word of something from somewhere. I don't see how they could've pulled this out of thin air.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Saintpat said:


> Whoa, I just realized ... Punk admits to taking drugs every day for months on end.
> 
> Antibiotics are drugs.
> 
> No wonder he dropped the Straight Edge thing.


Antibiotics don't fall under the "No drugs" part of Straight Edge; that refers to painkillers, things that fuck with your head, et cetera. Straight Edge people don't completely avoid all modern medicine, that'd be silly.


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

You can't deny Punk's passion, as this is going on he is getting more heated despite trying to keep it low heh


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Got fired on his wedding day :lol


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Jaysfromnyc said:


> So why not take action against the company and the doctor over the whole staff infection deal? After all, he went after them over the situation with royalties. Wouldn't almost dying be a much bigger offense over money owed?
> 
> So would Chris Hero really have been a better fit for the Shield than Roman Reigns? Seeing how the Shield turned out I am not so sure it would've been a better option. I don't think Hero would've brought the same cool factor as those three did together.
> 
> So what exactly gave WWE the impression that Punk was going to join TNA? Maybe they got word of something from somewhere. I don't see how they could've pulled this out of thin air.


Punk did take action. The medical malpractice would've been part of his side in court.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Ya. After hearing this interview I have to wonder why she would stay with a company that treated her husband like this.


Almost surely for the same reasons that he did: money, ego, doing something she loves or has long wanted to do.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

Their doctors. Asking a person what you want them to do cause you have a concussion, giving someone a bunch of BS antibiotics when they have a serious staph infection, etc.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



freezingtsmoove said:


> Brock was wrestling main eventers and hall of famers that alone is busting your ass harder and longer


No its not. And Punk wrestled all those same guys. Brock was fast-tracked straight into the main event due to the fact HE IS FUCKING HUGE, honestly having the best "look" of any guy since Ultimate Warrior. Punk busted his ass for years and years learning his craft and working his way to the top of the business, you can't compare the two.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Davion McCool said:


> Punk did take action. The medical malpractice would've been part of his side in court.


yeah I am guessing that is the THEN SOME part.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

JamesK said:


> this and the quote when he said if Triple H has pissed in the cup killed me. :lmao :lmao


That line was a Scott Steiner original, to be fair.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

This is beyond riveting. Punk may be an asshole but he sure as hell is convincing. I've gained a lot of respect for him.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Saintpat said:


> Almost surely for the same reasons that he did: money, ego, doing something she loves or has long wanted to do.


Exactly. AJ's taken a lot of pride in doing this, and I'm sure Mr. Brooks can see where she's coming from. 

But like I said, I don't know if there's any chance in hell she re-ups with them.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

That shit pissed me off. 

Blaming The Miz and Truth for buy rates, when they were over. And literally they didn't momentum with them. 

This was Miz and Truth


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

That part with Rusev was inspiring as FUCK btw


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

obby said:


> That part with Rusev was inspiring as FUCK btw


Seriously this. That was impressive stuff.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Saintpat said:


> Almost surely for the same reasons that he did: money, ego, doing something she loves or has long wanted to do.


Jobbing to the Bellas back-to-back in 2 nights in a row must have sucked.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> Exactly. AJ's taken a lot of pride in doing this, and I'm sure Mr. Brooks can see where she's coming from.
> 
> But like I said, I don't know if there's any chance in hell she re-ups with them.


Let me ask this question right now. 

Has WWE not treated April Brooks as a queen. Why are we worried about her. They don't care to tamper with the divas like they did the main event scene for the males. 

Everything Punk went through not one of the things he went through can be applied to AJ.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

obby said:


> That part with Rusev was inspiring as FUCK btw


It reminds me of that speech he gave to Ambrose/the guys at FCW when he went down to wrestle that match on his time off. Punk can be a complete asshole if he thinks you are one of his enemies, but to his friends or people he sees are in a weaker position, he's the fucking one you'd want in the trenches with you.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

lol at what Punk said about Ryback hurting him in 13, the second time according to him, he went to Ryback after that and said "Alright, there is no way that was unintentional, you either admit you are dumb as fuck or say that it was on purpose". Ryback goes like "I am dumb as fuck". Man if that is true, that fuck Ryback, I am not even a Punk fan (actually, far from it) but i am enjoying this interview and Ryback is an asshole if that is true


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

After listening to the podcast, there was definitely some eye opening stuff said by Punk, especially the staph infection bit. However, I'm willing to bet there are three sides to this whole situation. Punk's side, the WWE's side(whatever that may be), and the truth, which would probably fall right in the middle. I wouldn't take everything Punk says as gospel truth, nor would I take WWE's side if they ever had one. I'm sure there is way more to Punk leaving and all of his other stories than any of us will ever know. 

Bottom line... not a single one of us knows shit about what actually goes on behind the scenes with the WWE and their stars.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

sesshomaru said:


> Jobbing to the Bellas back-to-back in 2 nights in a row must have sucked.


Just as others jobbing to her must have sucked.

There's a reason it's called jobbing: it's part of the job. Not quite sure why it sucks for her to put others over but not for them to put her over. I guess we could have every match end with a double countout.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Davion McCool said:


> It reminds me of that speech he gave to Ambrose/the guys at FCW when he went down to wrestle that match on his time off. Punk can be a complete asshole if he thinks you are one of his enemies, but to his friends or people he sees are in a weaker position, he's the fucking one you'd want in the trenches with you.


yeah dude seems like he's big on loyalty. which is why he probably got super pissed when he realized Vince was playing him by falling back on "I'll owe you one".



Saintpat said:


> Just as others jobbing to her must have sucked.
> 
> There's a reason it's called jobbing: it's part of the job. Not quite sure why it sucks for her to put others over but not for them to put her over. I guess we could have every match end with a double countout.


Okay, let me add that I'ma Paige fanboy, and hate the Bellas and never want them winning anything


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> Jobbing to the Bellas back-to-back in 2 nights in a row must have sucked.


but them jobbing to her when they had momentum in 2013 didn't? 

End of the day AJ is 5 feet 90- to say 100 pounds. What did it accomplish?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So ... is he still CM Cunt now then? 

There was always more to this story.


----------



## Paigelovesme (Nov 20, 2014)

How can I listen to it on my iPhone through mp3 format instead of on that website?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I laughed so fucking hard when he called Ryback "Steroid guy"

The nexus story :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



geomon said:


> This podcast is damning, completely and totally against the WWE. If I weren't already locked into my 6 month commitment, I'd probably cancel the Network. Some of this is pretty hard to listen to if you really love wrestling.


You know you are not locked in anymore since last month right


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Paigelovesme said:


> How can I listen to it on my iPhone through mp3 format instead of on that website?


Download the podcast app or find it on YouTube, someone uploaded it.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm the biggest Rock fan in the world, but looking back, it would have been better to have Punk win originally at the Rumble then have Rock finally go over at the Chamber.

It would have been good because...

1. It elevated Punk.
2. Rock couldn't make make some appearances anyway.
3. Made the build-up to the rematch better.
4. Made for good shock value.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanksgiving Dinner at the McMahon's house:

Finding out about Punk speaking out: :vince6 :trips4

During: :vince4 :trips7

After: :vince7 :HHH

unk2


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



GillbergReturns said:


> It's embarrassing that they'd fire him on his wedding day. Such a childish thing to do. You're a half billion dollar company not his bitter ex.
> 
> You want to stick it to him let him walk and don't look back.


Yeah because CM Punk had acted in a dignified manner leading up this eh? No he didn't. He threw his toys out the pram and f*cked off with his tail between his legs. Now THAT'S childish.

What both he and Vince did was childish but technically Punk threw the first punch so an eye for an eye as they say.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

I've said it once and I will say it a million times: I CANNOT WAIT UNTIL THE EVIL EMPIRE OF THE WWE COLLAPSES!!!

Don't support this crap company anymore! Down with the McMahon family!!


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



Davion McCool said:


> Gotta be the actions of the doctor. Fraudilent and unprofessional to the extreme,* its no surprise Punk sued the, and won.*


THIS! The courts obviously agreed with Punk and he got his royalties, so fuck WWE. The problem with HHH is that he's likely just going to continue Vince's direction when he retires. Everything Punk says makes HHH sound like a corporate yes-man.



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Yeah because CM Punk had acted in a dignified manner leading up this eh? No he didn't. He threw his toys out the pram and f*cked off with his tail between his legs. Now THAT'S childish.
> 
> What both he and Vince did was childish but technically Punk threw the first punch so an eye for an eye as they say.


Dunno if Punk's lying, but he didn't walk up to Vince and say "fuck you I quit".He cited his health issues and said he couldn't do it anymore.Vince sent him a text a week later hoping he'd reconsider. He said it even ended in a hug. Then WWE fires him on his wedding day...even if Punk was mentally done with WWE, WHO THE FUCK DOES THAT?


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

Ppl saying Punk was pissed because Rock got a bigger WM pay and he is wrong cause he doesn't get that Rock is a bigger draw. Well, I agree that Rock is a bigger draw and he should get bigger pay, but why is no one mentioning the fact that he also said Rock, Taker, HHH, Cena should all get the same pay as him? I agree that Rock gets more pay because he is a bigger draw, but what about HHH and Taker (the guy who was wrestling Punk). I am pretty sure HHH and Taker didn't get those 1m + buyrates, but ppl are using Rock's name so they can show Punk is wrong, IMO. I might not be a Puck fan, but if my coworkers got better pay just like in his case, I'd be pissed too.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

Punk was the reason I got back into watching WWE, and now he could be the savior we need to slap the shit out of it.:vince5


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

TheRockfan7 said:


> I'm the biggest Rock fan in the world, but looking back, it would have been better to have Punk win originally at the Rumble then have Rock finally go over at the Chamber.
> 
> It would have been good because...
> 
> ...


I don't know, I'm the biggest Punk mark in the world, but going out to Rock at the Royal Rumble was pretty cool. The only thing better would've been to have it happen at Wrestlemania. To Rock's credit he was around on RAW a hell of a lot more than our current, non-existent champion.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

http://linkis.com/www.stitcher.com/4ZzdQ


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> I've said it once and I will say it a million times: I CANNOT WAIT UNTIL THE EVIL EMPIRE OF THE WWE COLLAPSES!!!
> 
> Don't support this crap company anymore! Down with the McMahon family!!


I'm with you

Signed, a WCW fan


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

wacka said:


> Ppl saying Punk was pissed because Rock got a bigger WM pay and he is wrong cause he doesn't get that Rock is a bigger draw. Well, I agree that Rock is a bigger draw and he should get bigger pay, but why is no one mentioning the fact that he also said Rock, Taker, HHH, Cena should all get the same pay as him? I agree that Rock gets more pay because he is a bigger draw, but what about HHH and Taker (the guy who was wrestling Punk). I am pretty sure HHH and Taker didn't get those 1m + buyrates, but ppl are using Rock's name so they can show Punk is wrong, IMO. I might not be a Puck fan, but if my coworkers got better pay just like in his case, I'd be pissed too.


To clarify, Punk didn't say he should be earning more than these guys, just that he, someone who busted his ass, put in MOTN performances time and time again and held the title for over a year should be getting THE SAME amount as them. That was his argument.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hmm, even the mark here that made the thread about his experience with CM Punk at the hockey game got a mention.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## Paigelovesme (Nov 20, 2014)

Is the podcast episode on iTunes?


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

Davion McCool said:


> To clarify, Punk didn't say he should be earning more than these guys, just that he, someone who busted his ass, put in MOTN performances time and time again and held the title for over a year should be getting THE SAME amount as them. That was his argument.


I know, that's what I said in my post. I was sort of defending Punk there, not entirely (since I think Rock was a draw), but the fact that HHH and Taker got more pay is nonsense.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Davion McCool said:


> To clarify, Punk didn't say he should be earning more than these guys, just that he, someone who busted his ass, put in MOTN performances time and time again and held the title for over a year should be getting THE SAME amount as them. That was his argument.


This.


Fuck, WWE really pulled the wool over eyes with HHH/Steph calling Punk a quitter on TV........


I wish this would lead to something, but Punk can't change shit from his couch 


Also maan I missed Punk promos!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

#Mark said:


> This is beyond riveting. Punk may be an asshole but he sure as hell is convincing. I've gained a lot of respect for him.


QFT, the guy has earned some respect from me as well.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

sesshomaru said:


> Also maan I missed Punk promos!


The most entertaining 15 minutes of their 5+ hours of TV shows a week.


----------



## Jaysfromnyc (Sep 4, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I'm with you
> 
> Signed, a WCW fan


LOL! This is not just a WWE thing, but how the wrestling business as whole is and has always been. There are loads of stories about WCW, TNA, etc.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> This.
> 
> 
> Fuck, WWE really pulled the wool over eyes with HHH/Steph calling Punk a quitter on TV........
> ...


so you're not going to answer my post response to your claim?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I've gained a lot of respect for him. 
My god, I think I can no longer talking shit about any wrestler in wwe. This doctor story is horrible. 



PS: I want someone asking about Cena and "His politics" :lol 


A must-see next week


----------



## Paigelovesme (Nov 20, 2014)

Is the episode of this on iTunes?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jaysfromnyc said:


> LOL! This is not just a WWE thing, but how the wrestling business as whole is and has always been. There are loads of stories about WCW, TNA, etc.


I know, I was implying that I wanted WWE to go under for a while, not taking company sides, but more for what has happened, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Can anyone imagine working in a place like that, I mean in your own life, holy fuck, it would drive you insane. They deserve every bit of negative press they get for this, every bit.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



Billy8383 said:


> I'd bet my last nickel that no major media source will make a mention of any of this. You seriously think they would have reason to? Because Punk says something like that happened? Even if true, then what was stopping him from going to a doctor and getting a second opinion? It's not like they were holding him as a slave and not allowing him to seek medical attention.


Oh.. this is a ten-ton bomb going off. Ground Zero will be the dirtsheets(stuff like Inquistor and what not in combination with like Meltzer and what not), and it'll spiral from there. It'll make the rounds except think Hawks Guy x1000.

One thing about Punk, he timed the bomb as perfect as you can. You just fucking know he heard Vince was locked in for Steve Austin on December 1st and decided to make sure neither guy could avoid it by dumping ten tons of shit on them out of the blue to deal with. Everybody is going to be looking to Steve to address certain issues, and will burn him down if he doesn't. 

People expect this type of inside baseball from a podcast and Vince better step to the plate and take a swing, even if he's spinning the biggest ball of bullshit you ever saw.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Next week I want these topics covered:

More on Cena and the 'glass ceiling'
Dunn
Steph
Commentary
Politics (Vince's big guy fetish, burying talent, etc)
More on creative and storylines
Ban on the word 'Wrestling'

This guy is the 1st person I would honestly believe to tell the 100% truth about the WWE.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Can anyone imagine working in a place like that, I mean in your own life, holy fuck, it would drive you insane. They deserve every bit of negative press they get for this, every bit.


We can only hope it makes its rounds and a mainstream publication picks it up, but I have my doubts on that!


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

Nothing, since no major media outlet cares about what CM Punk has to say. Its the plain truth


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



tailhook said:


> Oh.. this is a ten-ton bomb going off. Ground Zero will be the dirtsheets(stuff like Inquistor and what not in combination with like Meltzer and what not), and it'll spiral from there. It'll make the rounds except think Hawks Guy x1000.
> 
> One thing about Punk, he timed the bomb as perfect as you can. You just fucking know he heard Vince was locked in for Steve Austin on December 1st and decided to make sure neither guy could avoid it by dumping ten tons of shit on them out of the blue to deal with. Everybody is going to be looking to Steve to address certain issues, and will burn him down if he doesn't.
> 
> People expect this type of inside baseball from a podcast and Vince better step to the plate and take a swing, even if he's spinning the biggest ball of bullshit you ever saw.


Uh not really. Vince can bury Punk by saying "he was a woman in a man's body, and expected us to treat him like a princess".

I respect Punk, but cmon, it was his fault his injuries got that bad.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

wacka said:


> lol at what Punk said about Ryback hurting him in 13, the second time according to him, he went to Ryback after that and said "Alright, there is no way that was unintentional, you either admit you are dumb as fuck or say that it was on purpose". Ryback goes like "I am dumb as fuck". Man if that is true, that fuck Ryback, I am not even a Punk fan (actually, far from it) but i am enjoying this interview and Ryback is an asshole if that is true


Was he talking about this spot in the video below? If so, Ryback didn't miss at all. I know he said it was a Gorilla Press, so I'm not sure if he's talking about a different match, but wrestlers have fuzzy and/or embellished memories on stuff like this sometimes, e.g. when old wrestlers say _"we went out there for 60 minutes" _then you look it up on YouTube and the match is 23 minutes.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

The thing is this is not just a CM Punk thing. What people keep missing is this is the wrestling business as a whole. 

This is how wrestling promoters work. CM Punk is one story

imagine Daniel Bryan. 

Imagine Dolph Ziggler, how over is he and he can't get a WrestleMania main event when he's actually the best main event performer not named Rollins in the WWE that is SUPEROVER! 

Imagine Cesaro

Imagine RTruth

Imagine Kofi Kingston

this is just 1 story that got out.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Next week I want these topics covered:
> 
> More on Cena and the 'glass ceiling'
> Dunn
> ...


Honestly man, you should email Colt those questions, why wait and hold out hope for someone else to ask them? Guarantee that they are heard by asking them in a concise yet grammatically correct way yourself! :agree:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> WWE's imcompetent medical staff.


this this and this


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

T-Viper said:


> Was he talking about this spot in the video below? If so, Ryback didn't miss at all. I know he said it was a Gorilla Press, so I'm not sure if he's talking about a different match, but wrestlers have fuzzy and/or embellished memories on stuff like this sometimes, e.g. when old wrestlers say _"we went out there for 60 minutes" _then you look it up on YouTube and the match is 23 minutes.


If I am not mistaken he was talking about 2013, their second feud, not the one when he was champ in 2012(that was when as he claims, Ryback kicked him bad, and broke his ribs) . The other thread about 'punk talking about Ryback' someone posted a video or a gif which shows something that looks like what Punk is talking about


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Honestly man, you should email Colt those questions, why wait and hold out hope for someone else to ask them? Guarantee that they are heard by asking them in a concise yet grammatically correct way yourself! :agree:


Will try.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



sesshomaru said:


> I respect Punk, but cmon, it was his fault his injuries got that bad.


Did you listen to the whole podcast? It was the WWE doctors refusing to cut the lump off his back that was killing him, and cutting short his recovery time every fucking time. Punk isn't unique here, they treat their talent like cattle and it is fucking scandalous. It takes someone like Punk with a big mouth and on the outside to come out on it though.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

T-Viper said:


> Was he talking about this spot in the video below? If so, Ryback didn't miss at all. I know he said it was a Gorilla Press, so I'm not sure if he's talking about a different match, but wrestlers have fuzzy and/or embellished memories on stuff like this sometimes, e.g. when old wrestlers say _"we went out there for 60 minutes" _then you look it up on YouTube and the match is 23 minutes.


That's not the spot.

This is.










Ryback clearly missed a very easy target while holding a feather light Punk over his head, in full control of the situation. It was all Ryback in this case, nothing Punk could do to stop it.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

The same post ^^ :$


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



Davion McCool said:


> Did you listen to the whole podcast? It was the WWE doctors refusing to cut the lump off his back that was killing him, and cutting short his recovery time every fucking time. Punk isn't unique here, they treat their talent like cattle and it is fucking scandalous. It takes someone like Punk with a big mouth and on the outside to come out on it though.


The doctor was incompetent, but at some point Punk should've gotten a second opinion. People do that commonly nowadays if they aren't satisfied with the first opinion.

Also if that leaked internally, would that staph have caused sepsis?

Also Bryan's an exception. Since he has a possible career-ending injury, WWE seem to be hands off on his return (Or Bryan's just saying he's not ready yet)


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

So now we have to call him CM Fired instead of quitter?:ti


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

"Couldn't lace my boots".

Big Punk fan here, but Undertaker stole the show at Wrestlemania 29.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

THANOS said:


> We can only hope it makes its rounds and a mainstream publication picks it up, but I have my doubts on that!


Circumventing their much heralded wellness policy for certain people, horrible working conditions, incompetent medical staff who would rather find ways to uphold the bosses orders instead of living by the Hippocratic oath they take and actually helping a patient in need (these guys are their patients after all). Some of it must get picked up surely. Punk is reasonably main stream too, all his famous friends and the such. 

I’m genuinely curious about how they’ll spin this though. Doesn’t Vince have that podcast with Austin coming up :lol, would he have the balls to offer a rebuttal? 

There's no politics in WWE lel.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

King Gimp said:


> "Couldn't lace my boots".
> 
> Big Punk fan here, but Undertaker stole the show at Wrestlemania 29.


He said "couldn't lace my boots that night". Obviously he wasn't putting himself ahead of the Undertaker. Taker was completely gassed the whole match and could barely move, but they put together an outstanding match, mainly due to Punk's carrying.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

So, he was actually fired, then?


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

I fully expect a DVD entitled "The Self Destruction of CM Punk" and all the "legends" of the business trashing him as a person and a performer.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Fuck me. What a podcast. I can't believe how fucking careless and lazy the medical staff there is.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

:troll

What a dick move from WWE.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If only this came out the day before the Rumble (like a year anniversary of his leave) where The Look :reigns is booked to win and hardcore fans fill up Philly.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



Yeah1993 said:


> So, he was actually fired, then?


CM Fired


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> :troll
> 
> What a dick move from WWE.


Fuck, considering everything that WWE put Punk through, on top of firing him on his Wedding Day...


What a fucking A-Grade cunt Steph is.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

just listened to it

I will no longer talk shit about CM PUNK


WWE is fucked and Vince is awful.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

I am almost at the end of the interview, but I don't think he mentioned Y2J yet, where the hell is the part where he talks shit about Jericho, as some ppl are saying?


----------



## TerraRayzing (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

So glad Punk did this. Finally will shut a lot of his haters up. Pft, and people say he was jealous of Daniel.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TheLooseCanon said:


> If only this came out the day before the Rumble (like a year anniversary of his leave) where The Look :reigns is booked to win and hardcore fans fill up Philly.


That may still happen, Reigns may not get booed for lack there of a better option that fans would actually be emotionally behind enough to shit on the ppv for (with Punk gone and Bryan shelved), but I doubt his win gets a large positive response either. I expect either a tepid polite cheer, or full-on boos from fans if think Bryan may show up or get behind Ambrose/Wyatt/Ziggler/etc. a lot more.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow, that was convincing, seems true too.


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

Fuck WWE! :daniels

CM Punk BITW! :tucky


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



sesshomaru said:


> Uh not really. Vince can bury Punk by saying "he was a woman in a man's body, and expected us to treat him like a princess".


And everybody would laugh their ass off at him. Vince, that is.



sesshomaru said:


> I respect Punk, but cmon, it was his fault his injuries got that bad.


On one level, I would agree. But on another its like saying your drug dealer had no part in your drug addiction getting that bad, when that's the only drug dealer in town and he constantly keeps pestering you to feed your addiction, all while ignoring the breaking down of your body from the drug.

And in a lot of ways, that's how I view guys like Punk.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

wacka said:


> I am almost at the end of the interview, but I don't think he mentioned Y2J yet, where the hell is the part where he talks shit about Jericho, as some ppl are saying?


At the very end.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Punk taking a Jab on Jericho? all Jericho said is having casual talk non-wrestling related...Colt now using Punk and his issue with WWE for ratings which all he had.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Davion McCool said:


> He said "couldn't lace my boots that night". Obviously he wasn't putting himself ahead of the Undertaker. *Taker was completely gassed the whole match and could barely move, but they put together an outstanding match, mainly due to Punk's carrying.*


What a load of horseshit.

They both brought their A game that night.
I just have the opinion that Taker was the better performer. That's all.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Punk and Colt should have a weekly podcast together like this and call it the WWE Network, and charge $9.99. I would pay for that one.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

wacka said:


> I am almost at the end of the interview, but I don't think he mentioned Y2J yet, where the hell is the part where he talks shit about Jericho, as some ppl are saying?


At the end, I believe just before he goes off on Idiot Hawks Guy.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> So now we have to call him CM Fired instead of quitter?:ti


Don't you mean CM Quieter :aryalol

Great podcast looks like a lot of people on here owe this guy an apology for their comments about him, yes he's a douche we've known that years but in this case he sounds totally justified.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

If he is happy now, than that is ll that matters


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

wacka said:


> I am almost at the end of the interview, but I don't think he mentioned Y2J yet, where the hell is the part where he talks shit about Jericho, as some ppl are saying?


He basically just said that he's not interested in responding to people who are only interested in getting a quote for his podcast to gain hits. (referring to Jericho saying that Punk hasn't responded to him since leaving in an interview)


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

I won't take any sides regarding Punk and Jericho. It's Punk's word against Jericho's. Jericho claims he only tried to contact him as a friend and Punk insinuates that Jericho was trying to dig up dirt for his podcast. 

:draper2 I don't know what to believe. Jericho seems like a nice guy.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Davion McCool said:


> Even if you don't like the guy, which is fair enough he is prickly as fuck, you should really listen to what he has to say about his experiences in the company. The thing about Punk is he always tells it how it is (thus him being a giant douche), and there are some shocking things in this podcast, you will learn a lot about the WWE.


Listened to the whole thing, he came across like a whiny, self entitled douche like I figured he would. Glad he's gone, hopefully now the whole CM Punk chapter can be a thing of the past.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

KingJohn said:


> Listened to the whole thing, he came across like a whiny, self entitled douche like I figured he would. Glad he's gone, hopefully now the whole CM Punk chapter can be a thing of the past.


Nah, I didn't get that out of it the company itself sounds horrendous and the doctors not doing anything for him is probably the most fucked up part about it, having a staph infection is no joke - all these guys are just products and machines and being a soft guy who just says yes to everything will get you no where in that company


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

Finally listened to the whole thing, wasn't planning on listening at all, I thought i'll just follow for about 15 min or so, but it got interesting from the start. Everyone should listen to the interview, I am not fan of Punk, I never really commented on him leaving, but even as a neutral guy, I liked this interview. Disagreed with 1 or 2 things, but he was just saying his point of view, so there is nothing wrong in that. As for WWE and Vince/HHH being assholes, I think many past interview have established that, ppl who read former wrestlers book or any past interviews know how Vince manipulates ppl to get what he wants. Nothing new on those topics, but its always interesting to hear from another wrestler to remind us how fucked up the environment is in the company.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

My mind is completely blown. it's almost 5 in the morning here, but I just found out about this like 2 hours ago. 
This is the most incompetent company in the world. 
I want them to go out of business. 
I don't know how I can watch this stuff anymore without thinking about everything Punk said.....
All of this is just sad. He could've died. That's intense. 
I'm disgusted by this company, and I hope the words "I was fired on my wedding day" or 
"I had a staph infection WWE didn't want to take care of, and I could've died" 
headline every news outlet.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> Listened to the whole thing, he came across like a whiny, self entitled douche like I figured he would. Glad he's gone, hopefully now the whole CM Punk chapter can be a thing of the past.


Dat Vince dicksucking :jordan4


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

:HA As insightful as that podcast was, I'd bet NOTHING comes out of it. People don't give enough of a shit about professional wrestling nowadays for it to be centered in national headlines like the Donald Sterling controversy for the NBA and the things the NFL was going through a few months ago, so in this case, the lack of relevance actually HELPS WWE. And this isn't nearly as controversial as those two cases were. This is just CM Punk finally breaking his silence. It's not going to affect WWE in the slightest. Sorry folks, this isn't going to cause some sort of "revolution" or anything and WWE isn't "fucked" because of this. For us big time wrestling fans, we get a bit more perspective over how things work within the company, but from a broader scale, WWE probably doesn't have much to worry about.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

The Ice King said:


> My mind is completely blown. it's almost 5 in the morning here, but I just found out about this like 2 hours ago.
> This is the most incompetent company in the world.
> I want them to go out of business.
> I don't know how I can watch this stuff anymore without thinking about everything Punk said.....
> ...


it really does give you perspective on things I know this forum says things that seem unrealistic at times like, Oh he's being punished for saying this and that but Punk just pretty much established that if you do say certain things they punish you and take you off of shows...its actually kind of sickening i really hope some type of wrestling union is formed for protection of these guys


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

so ( as for some reason podcast don't work for some people ) 

He says that while people have remarked time and again that he couldn't change anything while sitting on his couch in Chicago he disagrees because it almost took him doing exactly that for meaningful change to occur. He indicates that while they may have done some things to spite him, he's really happy that certain things happened the way they did. 

He doesn't outright say that the Daniel Bryan run through WrestleMania 30 was because he left but he definitely hints at as much.
"It's okay to be bitter about some things. That's how you work through stuff."

He remarks that he's the happiest he's been in a really long time. "I'm the fucking happiest I've been in I don't know how long, at least three years, legitimately. I find these other things that have made me happy and I thought this thing that I loved, that I thought I loved, it just made me so miserable. All the time, it made me miserable. I guess the black and the white of it, when you boil it all down, the essence of it, was I was miserable, I was unhappy, fuck it! I made myself happy. I left. That's what it boils down to. It wasn't an easy decision to make but it was also a long time coming."

He said there are many assumptions, like he was disgruntled with his creative direction, he was injured, he was mad about working with Triple H. "There's an element of truth in all those things but I can't say there was one big thing that led to my decision." He does say that the biggest was his health.

He despises the term "pipe bomb" now because everyone refers to promos as that now.

People were calling him about sponsor money after the pipe bomb and he pitched it to Vince McMahon, who wouldn't sign off on it. Then Brock Lesnar came in and was allowed to have sponsors on his wrestling gear.

The story behind the pitch to WWE on walking out with Chael Sonnen at a UFC show and how it would have been good business. Vince told him someone might die in a fight and there's no way they could let him go. Vince was also apparently appalled at the idea of women fighting in the UFC.

He says the environment is "creatively toxic" and gives examples of issues like pitching something to Vince, being told "no," and seeing John Cena doing that exact thing a week later.

For the fans who are cool fans of his and who would like to hear an explanation, he is giving it to them right now. For those who were demanding it and calling him a quitter, those people can go to hell. For that matter, just because you bought a t-shirt doesn't entitle you to anything and you didn't make him and WWE didn't make him. "WWE was a fucking pit stop." He said he's not defined by his job, and no one should be.

"That place should be the happiest place to work and they use that as some bizarre mindfuck. 'Go out there and have fun!' It's like 'fuck you, this place sucks, and on top of that, you're not fucking paying me nearly enough to do this shit."

He brings up the WWE Network coming out and how he spent months asking questions and wasn't told anything.

He rails on WWE for how they treat wrestlers as far as concussion protocol goes, revealing that he was working through concussions (he got one in the Royal Rumble too, and the testing for it was a joke) and a knee injury and messed up ribs. He was still in a mindset of doing what was best for "the boys" so he gutted out a lot of situations he definitely shouldn't have.

When The Rock came back, he said he wanted to work babyface against a strong heel so Punk was given the choice to either turn heel or drop the WWE title to Daniel Bryan. He was told that if he turned heel and did the job, he would be owed one. So he made the sacrifice, one he admits wasn't that big of a sacrifice. He does say he tried to politic his way into the main event of WrestleMania, making Rock vs. Cena into a three-way before they booked him against Undertaker.

Punk talks about WWE plans to get him a heater after WrestleMania and he reveals The Shield was his idea, believe it or not. They wanted a heel stable that would have included Punk, Big Show, Daniel Bryan, and Seth Rollins. So he pitched that they pick three guys from developmental to create the stable. They asked who he wanted and he said "Rollins, Dean Ambrose, and Chris Hero." Triple H vetoed Hero and they put Roman Reigns in that spot instead. The idea was to put The Shield with Punk but plans changed.

He says the Ryback program took years off his life because of how green he is. He also calls Ryback "steroid guy" because "I call it like I see it" and reveals that Ryback kicked him in the stomach so hard during a match it broke his ribs and he never got an apology or call about it.

"I wrestled that match with Undertaker at WrestleMania with the biggest fucking chip on my shoulder because I knew it was going to be better than Brock Lesnar vs. Triple H and The Rock vs. John Cena." They admitted that he should have went on last and he got "so fucking mad" before demanding that they should pay him like he went on last and they didn't.

He harps on wrestlers not taking a stand against the machine, going along with stories that don't make any sense for anyone. He said the only people who say anything are Cena and maybe Randy Orton.

His response to being told they wanted him to do the job to Brock Lesnar was to wonder who was coming to work the next day and, of course, being told that he would but Brock wouldn't and there wouldn't be a rematch at the next show. So he found a way to get excited about doing what they asked, working with Chris Jericho at Payback and Lesnar at SummerSlam, thinking it would help his case for the main event of WrestleMania the next year.

He takes a shot at Triple H not putting over Curtis Axel the way he had originally said he was going to, and wanting to work with him to help elevate him. Instead, they booked him with Ryback again and once again, Ryback injured him with a guerrilla press spot where he missed the table. That's one of the things he's bitter about.
Confirmed: He shit his pants during SmackDown late last year and tells the story of tweeting it and being told he couldn't tweet that and had to take it down. Many realized and reported on Punk unfollowing the WWE Twitter account not long after. It turns out he blocked them.

He complained about the pay he received from his WrestleMania match with Undertaker on the basis that he had the best match on the card and he should have been paid equal to everyone else on the card. When he found out that wasn't the case, he was outraged by it because "no one else on that card could have laced my boots that night". When Cabana brings up Rock being a huge movie star and that bringing in more fans, Punk says he doesn't care and WrestleMania is what draws at this point and no one can tell him different.

The treatment he received for a large mass on his back was laughable, with the doctor not doing much of anything about it as it grew more and more.
He went into the Royal Rumble knowing that the plan for WrestleMania was for Batista vs. Randy Orton for the title to main event and his plan was to work so hard during the match that he would change their minds.

There's a great story of Punk telling Rusev backstage before the Rumble match that no one gives a shit about him and he needs to forget that Punk is supposedly a big star and get in there and really make an impression.

When he was told during the match that he would be eliminated by Kane, he initially responded with the idea that he would quit if Kane even touched him because his wrestler's mentality kicked in and he wanted to finish the match.

During the drive to Cleveland for Raw the next night, he was miserable and looked over at his future wife, AJ Lee, who he says he knew he was going to marry and just hadn't said anything yet, and had an epiphany wondering what he was doing with his life.

At Raw the night he quit, he went in and was told he was going to have to take a drug -- he calls it a "piss test" -- test and considering the new policies they put in place so wrestlers who had failed previous tests could get strikes taken off their record, he was livid that he, of all people, would have to take a piss test. He demanded to be taken care of for his various health issues and they wanted him to sign a bunch of papers and take the piss test. That's when he decided he was done.

He reveals he called a meeting with Vince McMahon and Triple H initially said he would leave but Punk told him to stay. "I do not love this anymore, I'm fucking sick, I'm fucking hurt, I'm fucking confused, I don't know as a business what we're doing anymore, I... every day you tell me this is a team effort but every day it's a fucking individual effort by me to find what's necessary to even fucking come here. It's not fun. I have zero fucking passion for this. I'm fucking concussed, I'm fucking hurt, and alls (sic) you care about is what segment I am and how soon I can fucking get my gear on and when I can pea in this fucking cup. And I don't want to do it anymore."

He said he talked openly about bringing back Batista as a babyface being a horrible idea.

When Triple H told him that Batista took the same piss test they were asking Punk to take, Punk asked "did you" and got no response. "Look, I thought when I re-signed three years ago, Vince, I told you if I couldn't be all that I could be you should fucking fire me, that if I was a fraud and I was anything less and fell short of the fucking mark... I sold more shirts than John Cena until I turned heel for you, and you said you owed me one.. I worked guys that were fucking dangerous and you said you owed me one. I did all these fucking things and all I wanted was the main event of WrestleMania and it's fine if you don't think that is me and that I'm that caliber of a fucking superstar but then you need to fucking fire me because I do not want to be here and I do not want to be anything less. I will go somewhere else and I will get more fucking over because I know I can. You have shackled me, you have creatively stifled me, you have made this a very toxic environment, I no longer want to be here."

"It boggles my mind how Daniel Bryan has not figured into your plans to be in the main event of WrestleMania because this is his fucking year. Just like two years ago it was my fucking year and I was white fucking hot just like he is now and what did you do? You fed me to this guy." He said Vince responded to all this by saying it was just the concussion talking and that working with Triple H was like working in the main event. Punk says he turned to Triple H and said "All due respect, I do not need to wrestle you, you need to wrestle me. I do not want to wrestle you. I seriously resent you for not putting me over three years ago when you should have. That would have been best for business but you had to fucking come in and squash it. And then I had to lose to fucking Truth and Miz. It didn't make any business sense then, it doesn't make any business sense now, and I am in a position now where I can tell you that I don't have to nor do I want to wrestle you at WrestleMania. I don't care if I was supposed to win."

Punk reveals he was scheduled to beat Triple H at WrestleMania and he didn't care. "I didn't want to give him the fucking privilege. He says Triple H never liked him and while you hear stories on the dirt sheets about various things, whenever he was in a room with Triple H there were never good vibes. "The way he would always look sideways at me, the way he always treated me." He says he thinks Triple H believes he's a "piece of shit."

Triple H told Punk that he had the best match at WrestleMania 29 against Undertaker and that it was the main event. Punk said they can push that way of looking at it to the fans, but the main event is the match that goes on last and that's all there is to it.

He says the Batista vs. Randy Orton main event plan was from an old, out of touch mind and he was really, really stoked when they made the change and put Daniel Bryan in the match and gave him his moment.

When Triple H again pushed that Punk was in the main event at WrestleMania 29, Punk asked if he made the same money as those who went on after him. Again, Triple H responded with silence.

He said Vince had tears in his eyes and gave Punk a hug, one Punk reciprocated, albeit reluctantly. Then he turned to Triple H, who had extended his hand, shook it, and said "good bye" before walking out.

He brings up people saying "oh my god, he walked out on his contract" and clarifies that he's an independent contractor and he could have walked out whenever he wanted to. Plus, he didn't do it in the middle of a program and he didn't hold them up. There wasn't anything advertised for him coming up. 

He walked when there was nothing for him.
Vince called him a week after he walked out and asked if he was ready to come back to work. He told Vince "no" at that time.

His wife, AJ, convinced him to go to a doctor in Tampa Bay and he looked at the mass in his back. He was immediately told that he had a staph infection. He was told he needed to go to a hospital and get on an antibiotic IV drip. He wondered what they would do with less time and they cut it out, and gave him antibiotics, an experience he describes as the most painful thing he's gone through in his life. He was given three months of antibiotics and told that after working with a staph infection for three months, he could have died.

After catching up on sleep and feeling a lot better, he got a call from Vince saying he was suspended for two months. After thinking of the timeframe, he thinks that his suspension will come up just after WrestleMania and okay, whatever. But then it came up and he didn't hear anything. He heard from an investor call that Vince told investors he was "on a sabbatical". It was then that he realizes he hadn't received a royalty check.

He tells the story of finding a royalty check from WWE and calling about what he should do about it. He also asked about the royalty check he had yet to receive and is told that said check was at the desk of a lawyer. He attempted to contact said lawyer and found no success. He says he got a bunch of butt dials from various people and how he called about the royalty checks. He was given the runaround from literally everyone.

He put the royalty check issue on the backburner because he was getting married and the Blackhawks were in the playoffs and he had a lot going on in his personal life at the time, like planning his honeymoon. Triple H texted him on June 11 asking if he had time to talk. He was upset about this, and said he had a honeymoon he was about to go to after getting married in two days. He asked for his royalties and promised to talk after his honeymoon.

Punk then reveals that he was fired by WWE on his wedding day and that he believes it was a calculated move. He explains that he got a FedEx and the letter was ridiculous, saying he was in breach of contract on Jan. 27 and he was forfeiting his royalties and there was a no compete clause for UFC in it.

He said he called a lawyer before going on his honeymoon, gave him his story, and the lawyer said "great, let's get these motherfuckers." He said he can't talk about the terms of the settlement but does reveal he "got everything I wanted, and then some."

WWE tried to get him to sign a non-disparagement agreement and he said that he wasn't the one who was talking, they were the ones who went out in Chicago and called him a quitter on television. He said he would only consider signing the agreement if they went to Chicago and apologized while admitting they lied, that he didn't quit, and that they fired him on his wedding day.

He says WWE was worried that he was going to go to TNA and his lawyer told them he isn't interested in that and he despises professional wrestling now. 

He also said there won't ever be a working relationship with WWE ever again.

He said he's happy training and being married and writing comics and just living his life now.

He says he failed at his goal of wrestling in the main event of WrestleMania but he's come to terms with it.


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

Enlightening.. I just hope he's well and happy now


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

For a guy who wants to get far away from wrestling like he claims he loves to whine about them any chance he gets


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

What a fucking awesome podcast; absolutely worth waiting 10 months for.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The part I find great was when he kept going to Vince about pay info, and Randy apparently came up to him and was just like "Do you know anything about our pay?", dude seems like such a team player, not for the heads of the company like HHH and Vince, but for the actual workers. You can't hate him for that.



NewJack's Shank said:


> For a guy who wants to get far away from wrestling like he claims he loves to whine about them any chance he gets


What the fuck? This is the first time he's mentioned them in 10 Months.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome interview. Loads of really interesting stuff.

I'm sad that he's gone though and it sounds like he will never come back in any capacity which sucks even harder but I'm glad he's happy.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Shalashaska said:


> Dat Vince dicksucking :jordan4


Has nothing to do with Vince, CM Punk just has extremely inflated sense of self worth. He's not nearly as good or nearly as big as he thinks he is/was.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I won't take any sides regarding Punk and Jericho. It's Punk's word against Jericho's. Jericho claims he only tried to contact him as a friend and Punk insinuates that Jericho was trying to dig up dirt for his podcast.
> 
> :draper2 I don't know what to believe. Jericho seems like a nice guy.


Jericho still buried Punk publically (fired the first shot). He wasen't just trying to contact him "as a friend"...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

NewJack's Shank said:


> For a guy who wants to get far away from wrestling like he claims he loves to whine about them any chance he gets


The was the first mention he made about them in nearly a year, but yeah he whines about them all the time.... fpalm


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



GitRekt said:


> The back infection was pretty fucking despicable and might be second.


Yup. Punk could have easily died for cosmetic reasons. How fucked up is that? What a shallow, stupid company.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

How is it embarrassing? UFC is barbaric.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Smoogle said:


> it really does give you perspective on things I know this forum says things that seem unrealistic at times like, Oh he's being punished for saying this and that but Punk just pretty much established that if you do say certain things they punish you and take you off of shows...its actually kind of sickening i really hope some type of wrestling union is formed for protection of these guys


Yes, if this doesn't hurt their company as much as it should (especially the network)
then a union definitely needs to happen. I'm just so shocked about everything.

I never looked at the network in that perspective as a wrestler. 
How much of a cut they take on ppvs. Only ever saw it as a great deal for the consumer.
Them not answering Punk on what would happen to his pay is incredible.
It's like they run the company the same way the run the tv shows. 
Just whatever happens happens, they don't know.
It truly is insane to think about how this company is still alive being ran the way it is.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> Has nothing to do with Vince, CM Punk just has extremely inflated sense of self worth. He's not nearly as good or nearly as big as he thinks he is/was.


Uh huh, sure :jordan nice of you to ignore literally everything he said in the interview and act as if he isn't justified :ti


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

The doctors refused to diagnose a life threatening infection fpalm
They sent him his termination package on his wedding day fpalm
Vince McMahon acting outraged because UFC lets women fight fpalm


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Punk's ego is so big he doesn't understand that having high profile feuds and matches with Rock, Taker, and Brock don't diminish him in any way. It shows his underlying self doubt, and understanding that he himself isn't as big of a star as those guys and never will be. Because at the end of the day, Cena faces those guys just like Punk, Cena loses against those guys just like Punk. And yet he doesn't complain or bitch, or moan. Because he knows his star power doesn't diminish. Cena respects those guys and what they have done for the business of pro wrestling. 

Punk has serious internal issues and confidence issues, and quite frankly him telling people to fuck off back stage isn't good either. Why should vince give the main event to this kind of person? Rock, Taker, and Brock, may leave, because they EARNED that right. But they never walked out like you Punk. And that will stick with you for the rest of your life. While Rock, Taker, and Brock will always be a part of the business they love, and give back to the fans that made them.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I think Punk has issues seperating fact from fiction.

I'm not doubting that SOME of the stuff he's said is true but he will be stretching the truth with alot of it aswell because that's what CM Punk does. He doesn't know when Punk ends and Phil Brooks begins.

He's as whiny as Bret Hart (who is one of my faves) but without the talent Bret had. Oh well no loss there then.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

The whole thing just makes me sad. I mean, not to say that he'd still be wrestling, but if WWE at least took care of his health, maybe their wouldn't be such a contentious relationship.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Shalashaska said:


> Uh huh, sure :jordan nice of you to ignore literally everything he said in the interview and act as if he isn't justified :ti


How was he justified? Only thing I can say that was fucked up from WWE's end was the medical staff.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

The geeks here who didn't even bother listening to it and commenting on it :jordan4


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I hope word of this gets back to Dana


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Punk's ego is so big he doesn't understand that having high profile feuds and matches with Rock, Taker, and Brock don't diminish him in any way. It shows his underlying self doubt, and understanding that he himself isn't as big of a star as those guys and never will be. Because at the end of the day, Cena faces those guys just like Punk, Cena loses against those guys just like Punk. And yet he doesn't complain or bitch, or moan. Because he knows his star power doesn't diminish. Cena respects those guys and what they have done for the business of pro wrestling.
> 
> Punk has serious internal issues and confidence issues, and quite frankly him telling people to fuck off back stage isn't good either. Why should vince give the main event to this kind of person? Rock, Taker, and Brock, may leave, because they EARNED that right. But they never walked out like you Punk. And that will stick with you for the rest of your life. While Rock, Taker, and Brock will always be a part of the business they love, and give back to the fans that made them.


Uhhh... is this a troll account? Or are you literally this dumb? Both Brock and Rock both walked out on the WWE, but not for health reasons like Punk, but to make big bucks elsewhere.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KingJohn said:


> How was he justified? Only thing I can say that was fucked up from WWE's end was the medical staff.


WWE forced him to wrestle for 3 months with a staph infection while having their doctors (if you can even call them that) lie to him about what it actually was and refuse to remove it. An actual doctor said Punk could have died. This was the straw that broke the camels back and the main reason Punk left, the other things (main event of mania, pay, no value, etc.) were just added to the pile.

Of course he was justified for leaving, and calling it "the medical stuff" is one of the most passive aggressive ways to describe it that I've heard. Either you haven't listened to the entire interview (likely), or you weren't paying any attention to it while it was on.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Davion McCool said:


> Uhhh... is this a troll account? Or are you literally this dumb? Both Brock and Rock both walked out on the WWE, but not for health reasons like Punk, but to make big bucks elsewhere.


They fulfilled their contracts. You obviously don't know what the hell you are talking about. Rock even went into talks negotiating a new deal, but WWE said no.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:homer What a listen.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

One thing I really got - he adores AJ. Punk haters try spinning that. 

OH, I am not a punk fan.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> They fulfilled their contracts. You obviously don't know what the hell you are talking about. Rock even went into talks negotiating a new deal, but WWE said no.


So did Punk, he was on an independent contract. WWE illegally stopped paying them and fired him.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Davion McCool said:


> So did Punk, he was on an independent contract. WWE illegally stopped paying them and fired him.


Punk had months to fulfill and didn't. He walked out before it ended. What don't you understand?


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

THANOS said:


> WWE forced him to wrestle for 3 months with a staph infection while having their doctors (if you can even call them that) lie to him about what it actually was and refuse to remove it. An actual doctor said Punk could have died. This was the straw that broke the camels back and the main reason Punk left, the other things (main event of mania, pay, no value, etc.) were just added to the pile.
> 
> Of course he was justified for leaving, and calling it "the medical stuff" is one of the most passive ways to explain that I've heard. Either you haven't listened to the entire interview (likely), or you weren't paying any attention to it while it was on.


Listened to the whole thing, and like I said the incompetence of the medical staff (didn't say stuff) was the only thing that was fucked up from WWE's end. No one "forced" him to wrestle, he wanted the big spots and matches so he sucked it up and wrestled injured like I'm sure a lot of guys do. The "other things" as you put it, were the "whiny, self entitled" parts I was referring to. Cena/Rock I&II were huge match ups, no way Punk should have main evened over them, no way he should have gone of Brock, Rock, or Undertaker, either. Can't speak on HHH because I wasn't watching at that time.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Davion McCool said:


> Uhhh... is this a troll account? Or are you literally this dumb? Both Brock and Rock both walked out on the WWE, but not for health reasons like Punk, but to make big bucks elsewhere.


Technically Rock's contract expired, as per HHH who told Vince "Let him fail at Hollywood and we'll get him back at half of his price" yeah that worked out well.........


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Punk had months to fulfill and didn't. He walked out before it ended. What don't you understand?


The guy had a life threatening injury he was being forced to work through, on top of multiple concussions. He was literally close to death and they were refusing to operate on him because they wanted him out there every single week. What don't you understand?


----------



## SES-SA (Oct 8, 2014)

I was surprised about Vince hugging him with tears in his eyes. I remember JR telling a similar story about Vince crying when he found out how messed up Stone Cold was physically.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shows how right is the dirt sheets were that hhh was going over punk.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I try to not comment on the stupidity, or give time to the trolls. 
But goodness, can you guys shut up? 
Soooooooo many ignorant comments.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

This wont affect wwe in The slightest.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Punk had months to fulfill and didn't. He walked out before it ended. What don't you understand?


What you seem to not understand is that if Punk had fulfilled his contract, he probably would have ended up in the hospital because of a giant fucking staph infection that the WWE never treated or diagnosed.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Punk had months to fulfill and didn't. He walked out before it ended. What don't you understand?


Yeah Cena lost matches to them as well,but guess what ? he got rematches and won them..would it of killed wwe to let him have a huge win over one of them ? with all those " I owe you one" they could of spared him one all he wanted was to be in the main even he didnt even wanna win it the man deserved and earned it


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Davion McCool said:


> The guy had a life threatening injury he was being forced to work through, on top of multiple concussions. He was literally close to death and they were refusing to operate on him because they wanted him out there every single week. What don't you understand?


Quit running in circles. You compared his situation to Rock's and Brock's. You clearly don't know what the hell you are talking about.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Good interview. I dont believe everything he says but good. There are always two or three sides of one thing.

But Punk sure has some ego, sounds like a guy that has a impossible time to admit being wrong. Its his views or the highway, no matter how anyone else feels about it. Nothing wrong with that and its good to stand your ground, but sometimes you stick to plain stupid things that makes you come off as an ass.

He should be careful to not come off as this:


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

THANOS said:


> WWE forced him to wrestle for 3 months with a staph infection while having their doctors (if you can even call them that) lie to him about what it actually was and refuse to remove it. An actual doctor said Punk could have died. This was the straw that broke the camels back and the main reason Punk left, the other things (main event of mania, pay, no value, etc.) were just added to the pile.
> 
> Of course he was justified for leaving, and calling it "the medical stuff" is one of the most passive aggressive ways to describe it that I've heard. Either you haven't listened to the entire interview (likely), or you weren't paying any attention to it while it was on.


The doctor thing is the zinger here it's like they're told not to fucking say anything so the guys can go out and perform and not have anything hinder the show, it's like they aren't even humans to the company. I get he had a agenda at first wanting to be the best and grinding it out through some tough injuries but it really makes you think how they treat other guys within the company.....I really think this interview is going to get some massive traction it might create something positive it might now i guess we will see in a few days.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow so they actually almost made Punk lose the WWE Title to Bryan in 2012? Damn, never knew that.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Lazyking said:


> What you seem to not understand is that if Punk had fulfilled his contract, he probably would have ended up in the hospital because of a giant fucking staph infection that the WWE never treated or diagnosed.


sepsis!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

so wwe lied about an injury so they wouldn't lose a top performer 

classy wwe


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Quit running in circles. You compared his situation to Rock's and Brock's. You clearly don't know what the hell you are talking about.


All three got up and left when WWE was booking shows around them. Punk left due to health reasons and it may have saved his life, the other two wanted to take their careers other places.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

The whole thing was bad for WWE ... the whole damn thing. They have business model problems and they are not looking after their staff. 

and LOL at the punk in public story, soooooo good.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

JasonLives said:


> Good interview. I dont believe everything he says but good. There are always two or three sides of one thing.
> 
> But Punk sure has some ego, sounds like a guy that has a impossible time to admit being wrong. Its his views or the highway, no matter how anyone else feels about it. Nothing wrong with that and its good to stand your ground, but sometimes you stick to plain stupid things that makes you come off as an ass.
> 
> He should be careful to not come off as this:


What the fuck does he have to admit being wrong about? Was he wrong Ryback injured him? Was he wrong when they didn't pay him as much as the other top guys/part timers? Was he wrong when he said he was too injured, have a staph infection, and couldn't handle it anymore? IS THAT WHAT HE IS WRONG ABOUT? What the fuck did he say he wrong about. Even if it went to booking it's a fucking opinion and he isn't wrong.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Can anyone lend any credibility to a staph infection on the skin surface (from wat Punk said) being able to infect his bones/bloodstream and possibly being lethal? Was punk spouting shit or was that actually a possibility?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

sesshomaru said:


> Like jobbing to Nikki in 18 seconds, then jobbing to Brie the next nite?
> 
> 
> Also best wrestling podcast ever! There's no way SCSA/Vince can top this, unless Vince tells his side of the story to bury Punk *(but I doubt SCSA will condone that)*


You mean the other way around. Or vice versa.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, unbelievable stuff. WWE is fucking awful for this shit and this is just a sad situation, especially for Punk fans like myself who will never get the chance to see one of the best in a ring again. I also wonder how the hell AJ is still with the company knowing what we know now, but I hope that whatever the reason is is maintained because it would be awful to lose another great talent along with Punk.

Wow, I'm just seriously blown away right now. Truly, fuck this company(still watching though ofc).


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> What the fuck does he have to admit being wrong about? Was he wrong Ryback injured him? Was he wrong when they didn't pay him as much as the other top guys/part timers? Was he wrong when he said he was too injured, have a staph infection, and couldn't handle it anymore? IS THAT WHAT HE IS WRONG ABOUT? What the fuck did he say he wrong about. Even if it went to booking it's a fucking opinion and he isn't wrong.


Who cares about Ryback. Did CM Punk actually think that 70,000 fans came to WM to see him and that he deserved some huge outstanding paycheck? That's the problem with his whole rant. The other stuff was funny and informative. The whole him being equal to the part timers and him having the best match is simple opinion. It's nothing factual about it. What is factual is the numbers when he was champion and when the next guy got the belt in January 2013.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

sesshomaru said:


> Can anyone lend any credibility to a staph infection on the skin surface (from wat Punk said) being able to infect his bones/bloodstream and possibly being lethal? Was punk spouting shit or was that actually a possibility?


Definition
By Mayo Clinic Staff

Staph infections are caused by staphylococcus bacteria, types of germs commonly found on the skin or in the nose of even healthy individuals. Most of the time, these bacteria cause no problems or result in relatively minor skin infections.

But staph infections can turn deadly if the bacteria invade deeper into your body, entering your bloodstream, joints, bones, lungs or heart. A growing number of otherwise healthy people are developing life-threatening staph infections.

Treatment usually involves antibiotics and drainage of the infected area. However, some staph infections no longer respond to common antibiotics.

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/staph-infections/basics/definition/con-20031418

Even without the definition, I've seen people with staph and its fucking gross.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

> He reveals he called a meeting with Vince McMahon and Triple H initially said he would leave but Punk told him to stay. "I do not love this anymore, I'm fucking sick, I'm fucking hurt, I'm fucking confused, I don't know as a business what we're doing anymore, I... every day you tell me this is a team effort but every day it's a fucking individual effort by me to find what's necessary to even fucking come here. It's not fun. I have zero fucking passion for this. I'm fucking concussed, I'm fucking hurt, and alls (sic) you care about is what segment I am and how soon I can fucking get my gear on and when I can pea in this fucking cup. And I don't want to do it anymore."
> 
> He said he talked openly about bringing back Batista as a babyface being a horrible idea.
> 
> ...


Punk summed up perfectly the pathetic state of the wwe.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

sesshomaru said:


> Can anyone lend any credibility to a staph infection on the skin surface (from wat Punk said) being able to infect his bones/bloodstream and possibly being lethal? Was punk spouting shit or was that actually a possibility?


staph infection can kill you it's actually quite common amongst MMA fighters when they train, sweat from the mats/clothes/gym bags


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes Era said:


> Who cares about Ryback. Did CM Punk actually think that 70,000 fans came to WM to see him and that he deserved some huge outstanding paycheck? That's the problem with his whole rant. The other stuff was funny and informative. The whole him being equal to the part timers and him having the best match is simple opinion. It's nothing factual about it. What is factual is the numbers when he was champion and when the next guy got the belt in January 2013.


Hold on son, the WWE CONSTANTLY says nobody is bigger than the company, and they push WRESTLEMANIA as the MUST SEE EVEN OF THE YEAR they promote it as THE SHOW OF THE YEAR and the TALENT is SECONDARY and when Punk says that they disagree? Do you not understand how hypocritical that is? And quite honestly Wrestlemania sells out regardless of whether Dwayne Johnson is there or not.

LOL numbers have gone down since Punk's been gone. Sick argument you got.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Vince and HHH told him he had the match of the night and he worked the best so why didnt they pay him for it


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

I'd wondered how people who'd perpetuated claims that Punk "quit because he thought they weren't pushing him enough" or the host of other supposed reasons would respond after finally hearing something other than pure speculation - turns out so far it's "I don't believe him".

Well isn't that grand? Yes all human beings are capable of lying but if you're just going to reject a first hand account if it contradicts what you speculated happened then why bother with any of this? At this point you're just writing your own version of reality and considering yourself more credible than the people involved.

It would also be illegal for him to spread false allegations such as these and considering they've already been involved in legal battles, you've got to be pretty stupid to say not "believe a word of it".


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

Terminator GR said:


> Punk summed up perfectly the pathetic state of the wwe.




:clap


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Smoogle said:


> staph infection can kill you it's actually quite common amongst MMA fighters when they train, sweat from the mats/clothes/gym bags


It's not common but you do need to wash your shit. I refuse to train with anyone I think might not be clean.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Billy8383 said:


> So no mention of the chants towards AJ?


There's really no reason to address it. It's fairly obvious, and I really doubt he or she gives a shit.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

ViolentRiC said:


> I'd wondered how people who'd perpetuated claims that Punk "quit because he thought they weren't pushing him enough" or the host of other supposed reasons would respond after finally hearing something other than pure speculation - turns out so far it's "I don't believe him".
> 
> Well isn't that grand? Yes all human beings are capable of lying but if you're just going to reject a first hand account if it contradicts what you speculated happened then why bother with any of this? At this point you're just writing your own version of reality and considering yourself more credible than the people involved.
> 
> It would also be illegal for him to spread false allegations such as these and considering they've already been involved in legal battles, you've got to be pretty stupid to say not "believe a word of it".


Uh....... pretty much everything that everybody speculated as the reason for him quitting he acknowledged was a part reason. The major ones people speculated were health, directionless, and not going over part timers/not main evening WrestleMania. Which he said himself all contributed to him leaving WWE.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Do you have to be on Facebook to listen to it?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I LOL that they fired him on his wedding. 

Don't fuck with Vince McMahon.

I wonder how they will fire AJ next :troll


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> I LOL that they fired him on his wedding.
> 
> Don't fuck with Vince McMahon.
> 
> I wonder how they will fire AJ next :troll


Yeah man, fire his wife who's living her dream is such a funny thing. You're just like the Rock. Best ass kisser Vince McMahon ever had.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> I LOL that they fired him on his wedding.
> 
> Don't fuck with Vince McMahon.
> 
> I wonder how they will fire AJ next :troll


if they do that I expect him to go absolutely ham and not hold anything back that he might be reserving, they might want to tread carefully on that one.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

To all the dumb asses who said he quit.

Haha eat shit.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> I LOL that they fired him on his wedding.
> 
> Don't fuck with Vince McMahon.
> 
> I wonder how they will fire AJ next :troll


It Will be hilarious


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

Vince's podcast is there with Austin now, things might get interesting if its not pre planned

A bigger mark now for Punk after listening to this


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

In the light of this podcast, he was completely justified in quitting. WWE shit on his health, repeatedly fucked him with angles (Ryback lol), he wasn't feeling the passion anymore, etc. Also, I now understand how fucked up it is to work for the WWE. I'd much rather someone leave with dignity and healthier than phoning it in and being physically broken down beyond repair.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

Someone report it to the US news outlets. I would do the same in this country (UK), but most of them are run by Murdoch - who owns Sky who broadcasts the WWE.


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

BornBad said:


> so ( as for some reason podcast don't work for some people )
> 
> He says that while people have remarked time and again that he couldn't change anything while sitting on his couch in Chicago he disagrees because it almost took him doing exactly that for meaningful change to occur. He indicates that while they may have done some things to spite him, he's really happy that certain things happened the way they did.
> 
> ...



Damn, all the stuff Punk is saying is the same thing Bret Hart would say about the WWE for years before he came, talking about how most things where his idea and how people where trying to screw him over, anyway if Punk was really sick like he says he was then I apologize for all the stuff I said about him before this interview.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Im very excited to see how they bury AJ Lee after this


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Lebyonics said:


> Vince's podcast is there with Austin now, things might get interesting if its not pre planned
> 
> A bigger mark now for Punk after listening to this


Austin won't ask hard hitting questions since they promoted it so heavily on RAW, it'll be pussyfoot questions but maybe if the interview hasn't happened yet and people spam his twitter account to address the situation some shit may go down, i think austin knows he'll get shit on if he doesn't ask real deal questions


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Yeah man, fire his wife who's living her dream is such a funny thing. You're just like the Rock. *Best ass kisser Vince McMahon ever had*.


Rock doesn't ass kiss anyone. He basically had a part time contract (Something Punk wishes he could have had) after WM 17. And WWE didn't do shit about it. Came back whenever the fuck he wanted and wrestled whoever the fuck he wanted. And then left for good in 2003 when he wanted. Doesn't sound like someone shackled to the confines of Vince McMahon to me.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

What a night. 

Punk's :buried of WWE is the best moment of the year.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The more that comes out about the WWE the more I just want it to collapse and fold... we suspect it is a vile, hellish shithole but every bit of information coming out is only proving it to be true and so much more. And to think, it's only become more apparent recently with the shit product on TV. At least before they could somewhat hide it... now it's obvious that the WWE is just a disaster waiting to go out of business.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

"I do not love this anymore, I'm fucking sick, I'm fucking hurt, I'm fucking confused, I don't know as a business what we're doing anymore, I... every day you tell me this is a team effort but every day it's a fucking individual effort by me to find what's necessary to even fucking come here. It's not fun. I have zero fucking passion for this. I'm fucking concussed, I'm fucking hurt, and alls (sic) you care about is what segment I am and how soon I can fucking get my gear on and when I can pea in this fucking cup. And I don't want to do it anymore.

Look, I thought when I re-signed three years ago, Vince, I told you if I couldn't be all that I could be you should fucking fire me, that if I was a fraud and I was anything less and fell short of the fucking mark... I sold more shirts than John Cena until I turned heel for you, and you said you owed me one.. I worked guys that were fucking dangerous and you said you owed me one. I did all these fucking things and all I wanted was the main event of WrestleMania and it's fine if you don't think that is me and that I'm that caliber of a fucking superstar but then you need to fucking fire me because I do not want to be here and I do not want to be anything less. I will go somewhere else and I will get more fucking over because I know I can. You have shackled me, you have creatively stifled me, you have made this a very toxic environment, I no longer want to be here.

It boggles my mind how Daniel Bryan has not figured into your plans to be in the main event of WrestleMania because this is his fucking year. Just like two years ago it was my fucking year and I was white fucking hot just like he is now and what did you do? You fed me to this guy." He said Vince responded to all this by saying it was just the concussion talking and that working with Triple H was like working in the main event. Punk says he turned to Triple H and said "All due respect, I do not need to wrestle you, you need to wrestle me. I do not want to wrestle you. I seriously resent you for not putting me over three years ago when you should have. That would have been best for business but you had to fucking come in and squash it. And then I had to lose to fucking Truth and Miz. It didn't make any business sense then, it doesn't make any business sense now, and I am in a position now where I can tell you that I don't have to nor do I want to wrestle you at WrestleMania. I don't care if I was supposed to win." 

MOTHER OF FUCK punk just buried hhh and Vince makes for a nice change how does it feel boys :berried


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Cabana gon' get dem hits :moyes1


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

This thread will garner more posts than the "CM Punk takes his ball and goes home" thread if the mods allow it to happen. Maybe G-Rated Is Coming will make his return.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

:lol


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

oh dear looks like punk has hurt the feelings of a lot of the wwe fanboys by shockingly painting wwe in a bad light!

don't worry babies i'm sure vince will give you a hug and comfort you........ for 9.99 :vince$


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

^ no ones going to give a damn and rightfully so because there is absolutely nothing to report. The only thing that has a shred of media popularity is the staff infection and its already well known that there are tons of shitty doctors in the world


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

media is going to pick this up solely for the medical part


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome interview.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

WWE Medical staff politicking backstage and putting lifes in danger.

I bet WWE doctors sabotage Bryans' recovery, so he doesn't come back before Reigns and steals his thunder.


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

Smoogle said:


> media is going to pick this up solely for the medical part




This guy gets it, with all the crap with the NFL and what have you, this is going to catch heat.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Burial of the year.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

i thought it was funny that the podcast with cm punk was actually sponsored by wwe 2k15


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> I LOL that they fired him on his wedding.
> 
> Don't fuck with Vince McMahon.
> 
> I wonder how they will fire AJ next :troll


Typical Rock-mark. You are from Chicago, you should support your home town boy.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Rock doesn't ass kiss anyone. He basically had a part time contract (Something Punk wishes he could have had) after WM 17. And WWE didn't do shit about it. Came back whenever the fuck he wanted and wrestled whoever the fuck he wanted. And then left for good in 2003 when he wanted. Doesn't sound like someone shackled to the confines of Vince McMahon to me.


The Rock kissed Vince's ass all the way to the top. Dwayne Johnson got the part time deal. The Rock was just a walking catch phrase. If he was such an asset why didn't he hold the belt for as long as Punk? Let's be honest, nobody is chanting Rocky after he walked out. The only thing the Rock brings back is casual fans of mediocre talent and the love of shitty acting.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> Im very excited to see how they bury AJ Lee after this


:Jordan Don't get my hopes up.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> Im very excited to see how they bury AJ Lee after this


It could be the start of it now screwing up the SvS match with Nikki if the reports are true about reducing the match length, it looked bad for AJ at not Nikki winning (for the record I always thought Nikki was going over) I doubt we'll see her as champion again too as I'd be very surprised if she renews her contract, if she does then fair play to her but I think with all the rumors about her that pop up and seeing how Punk got treated especially potentially ruining their wedding day she's just seeing out her contract before leaving which I can respect. If they don't bury her I just hope she can put over the girls works with between now and then.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> The Rock kissed Vince's ass all the way to the top. Dwayne Johnson got the part time deal. The Rock was just a walking catch phrase. If he was such an asset why didn't he hold the belt for as long as Punk? Let's be honest, nobody is chanting Rocky after he walked out. The only thing the Rock brings back is casual fans of mediocre talent and the love of shitty acting.


lets not do that because of one obsessed fan. The rock is a cool guy these guys do what they have to do to be on top, Punk did it himself but never got any respect for it because he had everything against him all these guys struggle, don't let their obsessed fans fuck up your perspective of them unless you hear it from the locker room that these guys are dick bags and it can be confirm by tons of other people.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

CM Punk stating something to the effect of the Rock not being able to draw much was pretty dumb. Of course he's not 100% bigger than the WWE and responsible for every buy, but he popped about 300k on his own, that demonstrates his value to a tee.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



squeelbitch said:


> i thought it was funny that the podcast with cm punk was actually sponsored by wwe 2k15


Lol Punk didn't get that memo before he buried it


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> The Rock kissed Vince's ass all the way to the top. Dwayne Johnson got the part time deal. The Rock was just a walking catch phrase. If he was such an asset why didn't he hold the belt for as long as Punk? Let's be honest, nobody is chanting Rocky after he walked out. The only thing the Rock brings back is casual fans of mediocre talent and the love of shitty acting.


:stupid:


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



Lastier said:


> WWE Medical staff politicking backstage and putting lifes in danger.
> 
> I bet WWE doctors sabotage Bryans' recovery, so he doesn't come back before Reigns and steals his thunder.


You know I have actually considered this now. They might have actually given Bryan clearance to compete while he obviously needed surgery just so they won't lose a main eventer.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

The one thing which may give a clue into Vince's mind - recovery times. Since steroids make your body heal faster, taking a 4-6 week recuperation recommendation, and expecting the wrestler back in 3 weeks, shows he expects wrestlers to juice as part of their job. 

That would spark media interest, as it ties in with Benoit.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> CM Punk stating something to the effect of the Rock not being able to draw much was pretty dumb. Of course he's not 100% bigger than the WWE and responsible for every buy, but he popped about 300k on his own, that demonstrates his value to a tee.


Punk didn't say that. He said when Rock did fail to draw, they blamed it on the Miz and R-Truth.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



DGenerationMC said:


> 1. Imagine the ass raping that those media bastards will put on WWE
> 
> 2. Imagine the "CM Punk" chants on RAW this coming Monday


And now all of the dumbasses who were bitching about it will circlejerk about it and thus completes the cycle of the IWC.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



Jmacz said:


> And now all of the dumbasses who were bitching about it will circlejerk about it and thus completes the cycle of the IWC.


I wonder if Vince will try to eject the whole arena after the CM Punk chants break out?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

the doctor if some legit websites get a hold of this story and more ex wwe superstars come out in support they could be looking at a shitload of lawsuits, and given the amount of dead wrestlers in the past ten years and Chris beniot I don't like their chances of winning


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

glad he called hhh out on his momentum being killed in 2011

there was no reason for triple h to beat him cleanly at night of champions when he was the hottest thing going at the time

wwe knew they fucked up since he got the title 2 month after hhh beat him


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

I listened to all two hours of that, and I have to say, I would have told them to blow me far sooner than he did. If that's how shit is really run around there, I'm shocked they are still a profitable company. Honestly, no one should EVER have another negative word to say about Punk regarding this situation after how he explained it. Also, I'm a huge HHH mark, but I lost a lot of respect for him after this. I'll be bringing my "I got fired on my wedding day" sign to Raw on December 1st and I'm going to love them explaining to me why it's being taken.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Can you download the Podcast anywhere, rather than have to just listen to it?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Great interview.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



Lastier said:


> WWE Medical staff politicking backstage and putting lifes in danger.
> 
> I bet WWE doctors *sabotage Bryans' recovery*, so he doesn't come back before Reigns and steals his thunder.


after hearing what punk said I'm thinking Bryan may be putting off coming back full time until he's fully healed


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

CM Punk came across as someone who wanted to have his cake and eat it too. There is a push and pull with the medical situation. He himself admitted wrestlers pushed themselves to stay in shows when they are not really fit. Maybe the 'incompetent' doctors were pressured by Punk to clear him in the past? He wanted an easier schedule yet were unwilling to let go of his spot. He bitch about Vince and HHH and paydays of other wrestlers yet he clearly would be happy if he was treated as the golden boy. He plays favourites as well. That's just human nature.

The concussion thing is the one thing that I agree with him. It was bullshit for WWE. But then again he would have moaned about it if he failed the test and wanted to return to the ring. He would have said he 'pride himself in old school' and wanted to toughen it out. Overall I felt like he changes his stance when the situation suited his agenda many times. Bitch about WWE being the draw when it suits him yet praise himself as a draw when it suited his argument.

Punk was right to walk out if he felt his life was very negatively affected by his job. But the fanboys trying to spin it into Punk being a martyr :lol. WWE is evil, we get that. But Punk isn't some hero. Punk is in it for himself while trying to pass it as he is in it for 'everyone'.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

Listening to that made me not even want to watch WWE anymore. I know there's always two sides to a story and all but it's not like most of what he said bullshit. That podcast episode could do some serious shit so it will be interesting to see how this all unfolds


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Between this and Del Rio's story, WWE must be hell to work at.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

So many eye opening things, first of all so many posters complaint about how Punk is selfish and thinks about himself, it may be true but it appears that this guy cared a lot about upcoming talents.

If its true, which I like to believe, fucking Shield was his idea, and look at where they are now
He wanted to elevate Curtis Axel, his stuff with Rusev, also him backing Ambrose right from FCW days

I just dont know but I really want to the how Punk leaving has affected the Locker Room, only if some one could throw some light, Del Rio in his recent shoot respected him a lot


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> CM Punk came across as someone who wanted to have his cake and eat it too. There is a push and pull with the medical situation. He himself admitted wrestlers pushed themselves to stay in shows when they are not really fit. Maybe the 'incompetent' doctors were pressured by Punk to clear him in the past? He wanted an easier schedule yet were unwilling to let go of his spot. He bitch about Vince and HHH and paydays of other wrestlers yet he clearly would be happy if he was treated as the golden boy. He plays favourites as well. That's just human nature.
> 
> The concussion thing is the one thing that I agree with him. It was bullshit for WWE. But then again he would have moaned about it if he failed the test and wanted to return to the ring. He would have said he 'pride himself in old school' and wanted to toughen it out. Overall I felt like he changes his stance when the situation suited his agenda many times. Bitch about WWE being the draw when it suits him yet praise himself as a draw when it suited his argument.
> 
> *Punk was right to walk out if he felt his life was very negatively affected by his job. But the fanboys trying to spin it into Punk being a martyr :lol. WWE is evil, we get that. But Punk isn't some hero. Punk is in it for himself while trying to pass it as he is in it for 'everyone'.*


And how exactly is that wrong? Jesse Ventura was the exact same and he is one of the most respected and influential people that made it outside of wrestling. What is wrong in standing up for yourself and your friends in front of an oppressive system? Give me a break...


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll miss CM Punk, but happy enough for Phil..


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Tangerine said:


> And how exactly is that wrong? Jesse Ventura was the exact same and he is one of the most respected and influential people that made it outside of wrestling. What is wrong in standing up for yourself and your friends in front of an oppressive system? Give me a break...


Give me a break...the oppressive system that allowed him to retire right now without a care in the world. Wrestling is a harsh business, he knew it coming in. WWe for all its warts is more accountable than most in the same industry.

Punk is bitter. He has every right to be bitter. But don't for a second try to convince me that he wants to help the others more than the other veterans. It is just like his complain about WWE only highlight Cena doing make-a-wish while others do them too. Punk is trying to convince fanboys that he tries to improve the business more than the other wrestlers the same way,


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I've read things here and there, it seems Punk was in the right. He's a huge dick and wrong on more than one account, but I can't help path sympathise with him for the most part this time round.

I hope this podcast gets heard by enough people so we get some huge CM Punk chants again, not to display people wanting him back but to say FU to the WWE.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

Lol at people thinking wwe Will burn Cause of this, keep beleving that.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Lebyonics said:


> So many eye opening things, first of all so many posters complaint about how Punk is selfish and thinks about himself, it may be true but it appears that this guy cared a lot about upcoming talents.
> 
> If its true, which I like to believe, fucking Shield was his idea, and look at where they are now
> He wanted to elevate Curtis Axel, his stuff with Rusev, also him backing Ambrose right from FCW days
> ...


It's definitely true that The Shield was originally Punk's idea, but really for this one you have to give WWE credit for once for actually booking them so well, and more than that full credit to the three of them for working their asses of and effectively carrying the product on their backs just as they are first breaking into WWE.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Finally he opens up and puts everything straight. Great interview


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> Give me a break...the oppressive system that allowed him to retire right now without a care in the world.


They fired him on his Wedding Day and refused to pay him. That isn't "allowing someone to retire", it is fucking them in the ass, illegally.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

This just shows how terrible it is for the guys working in the company. You hear an interview with Rollins and Ambrose, and I've always noticed that they sound fucking MISERABLE. But then you listen to guys from NJPW like Alex Shelly and AJ Styles, they sound like they fucking love Wrestling and can do it for years to come. 

And he's so true about saying that no one will step and say anything about their booking due to fear of getting fired.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So, to come and find out, he never was a quieter all along. Can't believe they fired him on his & AJ's wedding day. Wow vince.

Great interview though, I'd recommend it to EVERY wrestling fan.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

cm punk is dead
long live cm punk 
I feel like shit for hating on him the guy loved wrestling and Vince and co destroyed that so I say fuck em I hope more guys come out and speak the truth they need a serious fucking wake up call


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Also, Punk burying that fucking clown that bitched and cried like a little girl for not giving him a picture at the Blackhawks game was hilarious.


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

what a quieter 

/jk

Fucking low of wwe firing him on his wedding day


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

The guy is a reknowned douche.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

the whole part about how vince being disgusted that women were going to fight in ufc just highlights how out of touch he is with today's world when the women's ufc fights are a huge draw, it's no wonder he's losing money, fans and the product is going down the toilet.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

So Vince still owes Punk 3 right?


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Shalashaska said:


> Another Punk hater embarrassing himself and spilling his salt on this thread :jordan4


I was actually a fan of Punk before he started clearly not caring and then subsequently left so that's shoot your theory out the park.

Why are you gettigng angry at people calling out Punk? We have every right to do as we see fit. I don't believe everything he said is true either. Punk can't seperate himself and Phil. He takes everything so personally. What other guys would see facing Rock and Taker as a negative? Seriously? He should be happy he had such a long reign considering he is nowhere near a true great.


----------



## hidden202 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



GitRekt said:


> I'm going with Vince saying Punk can't wear MMA shorts cause UFC is barbaric and ppl will die in the ring.
> 
> 
> *cough owen cough*
> ...




1. You have poor listening comprehension because what you said was inaccurate


Punk said that the reason he couldn't wear MMA shorts or shorts with sponsors because Vince thinks it would piss his main sponsors off... Even though Brock Lesnar does that.

2. You said back infection... You mean staph infection.

I get that you want to make an anti WWE topic, but at least be accurate with your info.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

TakeMyGun said:


> This just shows how terrible it is for the guys working in the company. You hear an interview with Rollins and Ambrose, and I've always noticed that they sound fucking MISERABLE. But then you listen to guys from NJPW like Alex Shelly and AJ Styles, they sound like they fucking love Wrestling and can do it for years to come.
> 
> And he's so true about saying that no one will step and say anything about their booking due to fear of getting fired.


It reminds me a lot of what happened with Kurt Angle years back right before he went to TNA. The WWE had run him into the fucking ground and couldn't have given two shits about his health. Just as long as he could make it to the ring under his own power, everything was fine.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> This just shows how terrible it is for the guys working in the company. You hear an interview with Rollins and Ambrose, and I've always noticed that they sound fucking MISERABLE. But then you listen to guys from NJPW like Alex Shelly and AJ Styles, they sound like they fucking love Wrestling and can do it for years to come.
> 
> And he's so true about saying that no one will step and say anything about their booking due to fear of getting fired.


I think it is probably more due to the schedule than anything. Everyone would get burnt out eventually with only a few days to yourself a week while flying all over the globe for houseshows for half the year while simultaneously doing TV.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

For me its left and right burying HHH and saying it right into his face that he didnt deserve a match with Punk. His ego must have been drained down the flush


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

Man I should not have been so vocal about Punk. He was one of my favorites, I was just selfishly bitter he left and that I completely forgot that I am only a fan and have no fucking clue what happens behind the scenes. I'm glad Punk left if that's the whole story, he's enjoying life and I wish him all the best. I really hope he never works for WWE again and that's coming from a big fan. He does not need WWE, I hope he enjoys the rest of his life. He's still young.


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

Tbh I think it's time for another hijack raw


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

I can see how people think he's a douche but he's just vocal personality who speaks his mind and to most people it's completely foreign because they're used to being quiet and letting things slip by, he seems like a no shit guy and he'll do what he has to do to be on top because at that moment in time it was his love and his obsession for the business that made him deal with all the shit but also he kept referencing money which he thought he was under paid...they also fucked with him too especially with sponsorship aprt and the walking out with Sonnen



> The part about UFC is pretty funny. You see The King of Kings, The Cerebral Assassin, The Game, Triple H himself, come out with Biebs and Floyd Mayweather, but god forbid someone else does something similar. The WWE has always been throwing out their hypocrisy and double standards. It's a joke.


lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn man, I was really hoping they'd pull the trigger with that diarrhea gimmick, with the all white ring gear.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



SuzukiGUN said:


> Tbh I think it's time for another hijack raw


Yeah that always works so well


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Isn't the doctor Punk was talking about here the guy who was in the Jericho podcast with Ziggler? Doc Amman or something? I'm sure I heard Punk say Amman at some point in this.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh Punk, how we miss and love you.

Can't wait to listen to this.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE sounds fucking brutal, what a bunch of assholes. I'm glad I stayed a fan of Punk.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

By the way, why the fuck would Vince cry, I think this part is exaggerated


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Lebyonics said:


> By the way, why the fuck would Vince cry, I think this part is exaggerated


i doubt it i remember seeing some videos of vince crying at the hall of fame, he seems like that type of guy who can turn it on on cue.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> The Rock kissed Vince's ass all the way to the top. Dwayne Johnson got the part time deal. The Rock was just a walking catch phrase. If he was such an asset why didn't he hold the belt for as long as Punk? Let's be honest, nobody is chanting Rocky after he walked out. The only thing the Rock brings back is casual fans of mediocre talent and the love of shitty acting.


LOL at this dumb post. I'm bumping just so more people can see this and laugh at you.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

Vince does not give a flying fcuk about anyone besides Cena.

Creative meeting: "Ok what do we have next for Cena?"

Jesus...Anyway this interview is gold. Spot on Punk. I don't agree only with Jericho stuff.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Lebyonics said:


> By the way, why the fuck would Vince cry, I think this part is exaggerated


crocodile tears


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lebyonics said:


> By the way, why the fuck would Vince cry, I think this part is exaggerated


You were never behind them closed doors with vince and trips though. CM Punk is a realist, I don't think he'd just say that shit.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

So the original plot was to put Chris Hero and not Reigns in The Shield.... 


:lenny2


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Well it definitely answers the question - yes, CM Punk is the most entitled, arrogant, stuck-up, sorry excuse of a man to ever step foot inside a professional wrestling ring.

The most hilarious thing is that he dares to claim that "not everything is about money" for him at the get-go...and then almost everything he says afterwords is about how "deserving" he was of "more money." Or more deserving than other people. If Punk wants money, if he wants fame, but without any of the pain and hardships that come with this art and lifestyle - then he should have become a reality show star, not disgraced a wrestling ring with his cowardly presence.

There is no doubt that the WWE leadership are huge frakers as well - not saying they are at all innocent. But this is from beginning to end how Vince and his brood have always run things.

And lastly, everything that Punk is enjoying now - money, fame and free time without having to wrestle anymore - he owes to the WWE, whether he likes it or not. Before the WWE he was an indy wrestler. Without the WWE, he is nothing more than an indy wrestler. He would have to work till the rest of his life to financially support himself. 

Scratch that, CM Punk is not just the most entitled, arrogant, low-life a-hole to claim to be a professional wrestler, I can hardly think of anyone connected to any kind of athletics-based institution to share such a deplorable mindset. He is indeed the "most" in the world, at least in this category. 

Since by his own admittance he doesn't have the slightest affection or respect for this profession that countless of legends have dedicated their lives to, Punk is the one that deserves to be blacked out and erased from every last WWE record in existence.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Great podcast and worth the looong wait. I feel like such an asshole for saying Punk was phoning it in the last few months.

Fuck the WWE for everything with the medical department (seriously endangering his health), saying he quit when he was actually fired on his wedding day and then trying to screw him over on a few royalty checks. How fucking low.

Hope this blows up in their face.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

I just finished listening to podcast and must say I really enjoyed it

As a fan this is what I wanted, just to hear his side of the story and hear him explain why he chose to leave. Not in a negative he owes me and us fans way but in terms of the fact that I've invested money/time watching him perform have been a big fan for many years and am genuinely interested in what caused him to walk away from something he loved.

From listening to it I don't blame him in the slightest, there seemed to be 3 main reasons: creative/health/money. If just one of these things had been happening then I wouldn't blame him for leaving but with all 3 going on I'm actually surprised he lasted as long as he did.

Some really interesting points come out majority of which have been spoken about in the thread, WWE come out of it looking pretty shitty and I don't blame Punk for wanting to distance himself as much as possible from it, I hope one day some peace is made or alternatively there is somewhere else Punk wants to go for at least one more match simply because he has given so much to the business he deserves something better as his final moment then being chokeslammed after being eliminated from the RR

Looking forward to questions next week


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

BlueRover said:


> The most hilarious thing is that he dares to claim that "not everything is about money" for him at the get-go...and then almost everything he says afterwords is about how "deserving" he was of "more money." Or more deserving than other people. If Punk wants money, if he wants fame, but without any of the pain and hardships that come with this art and lifestyle - then he should have become a reality show star, not disgraced a wrestling ring with his cowardly presence.


He did this podcast for free when he could've made huge bucks for it so he obviously doesn't care about the money in every scenario. He was merely using the money argument as a measurement for how the company valued him. They said he put on the best match at WM29 and it should have been the ME, yet he got less than all the guys in the other 'main events'. It's not specifically about the money, it's more about feeling undervalued while he's busting your ass and working through career threatening injuries that has made him upset.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

If WWE doctors are really that bad, Cena is fucked. Guy has come back months too early so many times


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

Cm Punk asking what's the difference between him and Brock Lesnar. Brock Lesnar is the biggest draw in UFC history.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Karma101 said:


> He did this podcast for free when he could've made huge bucks for it so he obviously doesn't care about the money in every scenario. He was merely using the money argument as a measurement for how the company valued him. They said he put on the best match at WM29 and it should have been the ME, yet he got less than all the guys in the other 'main events'. It's not specifically about the money, it's more about feeling undervalued while he's busting your ass and working through career threatening injuries that has made him upset.


He's not as valuable as Cena, Taker, Brock or Rock. Him and his fans seem to have an inflated sense of self worth that is unhealthy. Case in point he is on his couch doing nothing, while Cena is still the face of the company, Rock is making movies, Brock is going WWE champion and will be going back to UFC after headlining another WM, and Taker is the fucking Undertaker. Gee which one seems to not be like the others.......I'll take the jabroni at the Blackhawks game buying a hotdog.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Where can I listen to it please?

LINKS.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

BlueRover said:


> Well it definitely answers the question - yes, CM Punk is the most entitled, arrogant, stuck-up, sorry excuse of a man to ever step foot inside a professional wrestling ring.
> 
> The most hilarious thing is that he dares to claim that "not everything is about money" for him at the get-go...and then almost everything he says afterwords is about how "deserving" he was of "more money." Or more deserving than other people. If Punk wants money, if he wants fame, but without any of the pain and hardships that come with this art and lifestyle - then he should have become a reality show star, not disgraced a wrestling ring with his cowardly presence.
> 
> ...



Can you pass the salt please?

:maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SonoShion said:


> Where can I listen to it please?
> 
> LINKS.







Enjoy, it was really great interview.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Karma101 said:


> He did this podcast for free when he could've made huge bucks for it so he obviously doesn't care about the money in every scenario. He was merely using the money argument as a measurement for how the company valued him. They said he put on the best match at WM29 and it should have been the ME, yet he got less than all the guys in the other 'main events'. It's not specifically about the money, it's more about feeling undervalued while he's busting your ass and working through career threatening injuries that has made him upset.


The two other main events he is complaining about is The Rock vs John Cena and Triple H vs Brock Lesnar. For Punk to claim that he is so much greater than any of those 4 names that he is insulted he wasn't paid more than them is arrogant of the most astounding level. Undertaker is one of the biggest stars of all time - but guess what - when Rock, Austin, Triple H etc. were main eventing the attitude era, he also had to be satisfied with not being in every main event. 

HBK - for me the greatest wrestler of all time - also spent a number of Wrestlemanias putting on the greatest matches by far and not being in the main event - vs Chris Jericho, vs Kurt Angle immediately come to mind. Is he bitching and complaining to the high heavens? In fact, CM Punk has been a longer champion than HBK has. If that's not an injustice, I don't know what is.

How can anyone defend this a-hole is beyond me.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> I just finished listening to podcast and must say I really enjoyed it
> 
> As a fan this is what I wanted, just to hear his side of the story and hear him explain why he chose to leave. Not in a negative he owes me and us fans way but in terms of the fact that I've invested money/time watching him perform have been a big fan for many years and am genuinely interested in what caused him to walk away from something he loved.
> 
> ...


I dont think its about money and its more to do with his position among the top players. He was not being paid for matches like the other top players not just Rock but HHH, Undertaker, Lesnar or Cena and some where down the line his self respect hurt because he was putting more effort in those matches and was drawing whenever he was given chance. Had he been given wrestlemania paydays equal to say atleast any one of them be it Cena or HHH, I think he wouldnt have complained about money.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Shots fucking fired.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Where can I listen to it please?
> 
> LINKS.







Edit: NVM, Wizard above already posted the link above.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

BlueRover said:


> The two other main events he is complaining about is The Rock vs John Cena and Triple H vs Brock Lesnar. For Punk to claim that he is so much greater than any of those 4 names that he is insulted he wasn't paid more than them is arrogant of the most astounding level. Undertaker is one of the biggest stars of all time - but guess what - when Rock, Austin, Triple H etc. were main eventing the attitude era, he also had to be satisfied with not being in every main event.
> 
> HBK - for me the greatest wrestler of all time - also spent a number of Wrestlemanias putting on the greatest matches by far and not being in the main event - vs Chris Jericho, vs Kurt Angle immediately come to mind. Is he bitching and complaining to the high heavens? In fact, CM Punk has been a longer champion than HBK has. If that's not an injustice, I don't know what is.
> 
> How can anyone defend this a-hole is beyond me.


Taker and HBK understand that the company doesn't revolve around them. Think about the shitty booking Taker has had for the past 25 years. Never heard a peep from him. Anyone who ever DARES argue Punk has had more injuries than Undertaker, fucking try, I dare you. When you are more out of touch and narcissistic than freaking HBK that is an accomplishment. And Punk is off his fucking rocker in that regard.


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

I don't like Punk, but surprisingly I quite enjoyed the pod cast. I would definitely say the concussion stuff, if true, does not put WWE in a good light


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

All I know is that next time I have bruised ribs, a jacked up knee, or a staph infection, I'll just take a Z-pack. Haha


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Some people are always just going to hate Punk, they can't have their opinion changed. The dude had the possibility of dying and walked out, and they are still calling him a bitch for walking out. K then.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

BlueRover said:


> The two other main events he is complaining about is The Rock vs John Cena and Triple H vs Brock Lesnar. For Punk to claim that he is so much greater than any of those 4 names that he is insulted he wasn't paid more than them is arrogant of the most astounding level. Undertaker is one of the biggest stars of all time - but guess what - when Rock, Austin, Triple H etc. were main eventing the attitude era, he also had to be satisfied with not being in every main event.


If he does the best job on the night and they acknowledge that, especially when his body is in such a bad shape he should be compensated appropriately. Simple as that.



> HBK - for me the greatest wrestler of all time - also spent a number of Wrestlemanias putting on the greatest matches by far and not being in the main event - vs Chris Jericho, vs Kurt Angle immediately come to mind. Is he bitching and complaining to the high heavens? In fact, CM Punk has been a longer champion than HBK has. If that's not an injustice, I don't know what is.


HBK was in the twilight years of his career and he had already main evented WM on multiple occasions. He even got the chance to main event once more in his last match. Punk never had despite the fact he has deserved it. This is basically what it comes down to. Punk is rightfully pissed and bitter over this fact.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> Some people are always just going to hate Punk, they can't have their opinion changed. The dude had the possibility of dying and walked out, and they are still calling him a bitch for walking out. K then.


Indeed :toomanykobes apparently wanting actual competence in the billion dollar company you're working for makes you an entitled, whiny cunt.

Fucking kek.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Punk is going HAM right now. Only 32 minutes in and loving this.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

This company is disgusting, absoloutlely shocking the way they handle things. Great to hear Punk's story and I believe him, we knew WWE could be real shitty but this really blew it over the top for me. I'm happy that Punk is happy, completely understandable why he left.

Ryback shouldn't have been pushed so soon either, unreliable and sloppy. Punk gets a chance to do something to potentially bring more eyes to the product and they shoot him down but Cena gets to do it, hypocritical, further trying to make Cena look great. 

The doctor story was the most shocking though, Punk could have died because of this fucking companies incompetence.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

BlueRover said:


> The two other main events he is complaining about is The Rock vs John Cena and Triple H vs Brock Lesnar. For Punk to claim that he is so much greater than any of those 4 names that he is insulted he wasn't paid more than them is arrogant of the most astounding level. Undertaker is one of the biggest stars of all time - but guess what - when Rock, Austin, Triple H etc. were main eventing the attitude era, he also had to be satisfied with not being in every main event.
> 
> HBK - for me the greatest wrestler of all time - also spent a number of Wrestlemanias putting on the greatest matches by far and not being in the main event - vs Chris Jericho, vs Kurt Angle immediately come to mind. Is he bitching and complaining to the high heavens? In fact, CM Punk has been a longer champion than HBK has. If that's not an injustice, I don't know what is.
> 
> How can anyone defend this a-hole is beyond me.


What the fuck are you talking, way before attitude era
HBK mainevented Wrestlemania 12 
Underatker mainevented Wrestlemania 13

Punk is not claiming he his greater than anyone, he just wants his glory and reward for bursting his ass for such a long time, proving that he can draw whenever he was given chance and putting great matches continously. If you are not giving him the main event atleast pay equal to that match for stealing the show


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Fired on his wedding day, that is unforgivable


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

It's a good interview and it's interesting to hear his side of it. 

One thing I don't get though is how he can claim ''I didn't quit i was fired'' when he clearly had no intention of going back and both sides knew it :shrug 

Firing him on his wedding day was fucking low though :lol

No doubt Punk would have got the main event he deserved had he had friends who thought like him near the top of the card. The problem is though he was always a lone wolf and because of that he got continually fucked because he was seemingly the only guy there with any balls or at least wasn't shit scared of being fired.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow, if Punk telling true... fuck this company.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

detailing his health issues just after summerslam 2013 it makes it understandable how punk's ability in the ring started to decline around the wyatt/shield feuds


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

He's not stating he's bigger than the other guys on the card, but you dont run a guy into the ground for 11 months a year as a Main Event guy and then short change him at the ME showcase.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE not planning ahead for anybody and Vince only giving a fuck about Cena's feuds is just so fucking infuriating to me :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

wkdsoul said:


> He's not stating he's bigger than the other guys on the card, but you dont run a guy into the ground for 11 months a year as a Main Event guy and then short change him at the ME showcase.


He's not getting shortchanged. He's making a lot of money. What he's arguing is he's not getting Cena, Brock and Rock money. And quite frankly that will NEVER happen in his wildest dreams. The fact is every wrestler in history will be shortchanged according to him, because nobody is on the caliber of Cena, Brock or Rock. Unless you are talking prime Hogan or prime Austin coming back in a time machine.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Shalashaska said:


> Indeed :toomanykobes apparently wanting actual competence in the billion dollar company you're working for makes you an entitled, whiny cunt.
> 
> Fucking kek.


People calling Punk entitled are the fucking funniest.

YES HE'S ENTITLED TO WANTING TO LIVE.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> People calling Punk entitled are the fucking funniest.
> 
> YES HE'S ENTITLED TO WANTING TO LIVE.


He's not entitled to Main Eventing WM or going over "part time" Legends, like he feels he is.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

> It boggles my mind how Daniel Bryan has not figured into your plans to be in the main event of WrestleMania because this is his fucking year. Just like two years ago it was my fucking year and I was white fucking hot just like he is now and what did you do? You fed me to this guy." He said Vince responded to all this by saying it was just the concussion talking and that working with Triple H was like working in the main event. Punk says he turned to Triple H and said "All due respect, I do not need to wrestle you, you need to wrestle me. I do not want to wrestle you. I seriously resent you for not putting me over three years ago when you should have. That would have been best for business but you had to fucking come in and squash it. And then I had to lose to fucking Truth and Miz. It didn't make any business sense then, it doesn't make any business sense now, and I am in a position now where I can tell you that I don't have to nor do I want to wrestle you at WrestleMania. I don't care if I was supposed to win."


We talked about this already and discuss heavily many time in this forums...HHH vs Daniel Bryan at WM, most of you especially me thought WWE going with Punk vs Bryan because how they separate the two keep away from each other and finally having a fued at WM.

never thought of Bryan take a backseat...Punk pretty much done at the time anyway after those lost to Rock-Cena-Taker 3 straight. Cena vs Punk before Wm was nail in the coffin to punk.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

KingLobos said:


> He's not getting shortchanged. He's making a lot of money. What he's arguing is he's not getting Cena, Brock and Rock money. And quite frankly that will NEVER happen in his wildest dreams. The fact is every wrestler in history will be shortchanged according to him, because nobody is on the caliber of Cena, Brock or Rock. Unless you are talking prime Hogan or prime Austin coming back in a time machine.


Except for Triple H and Undertaker, two people he outperformed at the show itself and during the whole year. He's in the main event (according to Triple H and Vince), but he gets paid less than the others and isn't put on in the primetime slot. That's contradictory. Also, he was never given the #1 spotlight in the WWE, and we have no idea how big he could've been. Fact of the matter is, he outsold Cena in merchandise, was very much loved by the audience, garnered mainstream appeal after the pipebomb (something very few people can say), and when it came down to the WWE going all in with him, he got relegated to a secondary role. A Cena-Rock-Punk triple threat - like he suggested - would've been very logical, beneficial to both him, the match and the feud quality, and I'm pretty sure it wouldn't have lost the WWE any money.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> He's not getting shortchanged. He's making a lot of money. What he's arguing is he's not getting Cena, Brock and Rock money. And quite frankly that will NEVER happen in his wildest dreams. The fact is every wrestler in history will be shortchanged according to him, because nobody is on the caliber of Cena, Brock or Rock. Unless you are talking prime Hogan or prime Austin coming back in a time machine.


Yeah, i get both points but for them to comend him on having the best match at the main event and then pay him less than everyone else, when your hurt and worked before and after while the rest (bar cena) piss off again, must suck. 

Your our main event guy, had the best match at WM that was awesome, rest that injury, heres a midcard check, be in at RAW tomo. bye.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Love all the keyboard warriors still attacking Punk and saying he didn't love the business, it nearly cost him his life, what do you want from him exactly?
I've had a staph infection from MMA training myself before, it's not fun at all and can so easily be deadly if not treated. Punk's wasn't treated for over 3 months while he was working on it, he got away pretty lucky, in the States the deaths from Staph infections annually have now passed deaths from AIDs. But yeah I suppose you're right, Punk was just fucking selfish for walking away.
I don't even think Punk realises the seriousness of the situation he was in.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

-Calling Undertaker a 45 year old men. Respect this fucking legend you bitch
-Saying he "put over" Undertaker :maury


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i wonder what's the truth about staph infection thing...can't believe in Punk 100% but take it as gain of salt.


----------



## Bastaart (Sep 29, 2014)

I always wanted CM Punk back in the WWE and I was hoping for it.... But now I understand him and wish him well on his journey. 
Firing a man on his wedding day? That is just plain evil and a real scumbag move. 
Why is AJ Lee even around? If I would be AJ I would give them the finger and walk away.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

apokalypse said:


> i wonder what's the truth about staph infection thing...can't believe in Punk 100% but take it as gain of salt.


If he's lying then WWE can sue him for slander.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

apokalypse said:


> i wonder what's the truth about staph infection thing...can't believe in Punk 100% but take it as gain of salt.


You what? :shrug 
So Punk lied about having a staph infection?


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

people like Heyman-AUstin-JR..ect said many time and they right...Punk mentally tired and the injuries plus the Booking/Writing needed time off but he come back too early.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> He's not entitled to Main Eventing WM or going over "part time" Legends, like he feels he is.


He never said he was, he said "If they don't feel that I'm a top guy, then fire me". 

He thinks it didn't make business sense, and he has all the right in the world to feel that way.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> He's not getting shortchanged. He's making a lot of money. What he's arguing is he's not getting Cena, Brock and Rock money. And quite frankly that will NEVER happen in his wildest dreams. The fact is every wrestler in history will be shortchanged according to him, because nobody is on the caliber of Cena, Brock or Rock. Unless you are talking prime Hogan or prime Austin coming back in a time machine.


Had he been given the Wrestlemania mainevent I think he wouldnt at all complain about the pay. He is pissed off that inspite of deserving a mainevent (rightfully so) and top of that stealing the show, WWE is not giving him the due recognition. Either he wanted a mainevent or pay equal to that acknowleding that he deserved that spot but just couldnt be given.

Punk is kind of obsessed with the mainevent spot, he said even if it was for 5 minutes he thinks he accomplished his goal

Deep down even Punk knows his overall star value is below Rock, Brock or Cena. But he is striving to reach there but the machine is not behind him, that is what he is complaining


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

When will the WWE spin this into the "rise of fall of PUNK" DVD?


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Also, if Punk is an independent contractor who walked out on his own....how exactly did the WWE "fire" him on his wedding day? Can people think about that for a moment?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

Definitely the medical part. WWE are shady as hell when it comes to the well being of their performers. They make the NFL look amazing.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Let me be the first to say I take back what I have said about Punk leaving. Your health is the top priority in an industry that many have died young. 
If there is any reason wrestlers need to organize into a union this is it. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> He never said he was, he said "If they don't feel that I'm a top guy, then fire me".
> 
> He thinks it didn't make business sense, and he has all the right in the world to feel that way.


He can felt however he wants, but if he thinks him headlining over Rock/Cena I&II would have been a good business move, then he's completely wrong.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

wkdsoul said:


> When will the WWE spin this into the "rise of fall of PUNK" DVD?


You mean "The Self Destruction of Cm Punk" where the "legends" of the business will explain what a terrible person he was despite not having worked with him directly.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

The staph infection part. Absolutely unreal.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Lebyonics said:


> Had he been given the Wrestlemania mainevent I think he wouldnt at all complain about the pay. *He is pissed off that inspite of deserving a mainevent (rightfully so)* and top of that stealing the show, WWE is not giving him the due recognition. Either he wanted a mainevent or pay equal to that acknowleding that he deserved that spot but just couldnt be given.
> 
> Punk is kind of obsessed with the mainevent spot, he said even if it was for 5 minutes he thinks he accomplished his goal
> 
> Deep down even Punk knows his overall star value is below Rock, Brock or Cena. But he is striving to reach there but the machine is not behind him, that is what he is complaining


How did he deserve to Main Event over Rock and Cena?


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

We said many times Cena vs Taker and Rock vs Punk at WM. Rock is The Guy next to Hogan-Austin while Punk isn't or will be...it' fucking insult when Punk mention saying shit about Rock as Part-Timer...it's more of Creative Department issue.


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

I actually thoroughly enjoyed this...


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> He can felt however he wants, but if he thinks him headlining over Rock/Cena I&II would have been a good business move, then he's completely wrong.


Would it have really though? Rock just being on the card would've been big enough to attract the people that don't watch on a weekly basis.

Punk/Taker for the title IMO would've been a MONSTER Main Event that actually gets the weekly watcher to want to pay, Punk/Taker as the Main Event, and Rock/Cena II second from the top would've done better business, I think.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> How did he deserve to Main Event over Rock and Cena?


He didn't say he deserved to main event OVER them, he just wanted to be in the main event or get the payout equaled to a Rock or Cena. He even said he didn't care if he jobbed in a 5-minute match as long a he got his wish to main event Mania.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> *Would it have really though?* Rock just being on the card would've been big enough to attract the people that don't watch on a weekly basis.
> 
> Punk/Taker for the title IMO would've been a MONSTER Main Event that actually gets the weekly watcher to want to pay, Punk/Taker as the Main Event, and Rock/Cena II second from the top would've done better business, I think.


Yes, yes it would have been a terrible business move.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Marv95 said:


> He didn't say he deserved to main event OVER them, he just wanted to be in the main event or get the payout equaled to a Rock or Cena. He even said he didn't care if he jobbed in a 5-minute match as long a he got his wish to main event Mania.


Yeah, having CM Punk in the match would have been a terrible idea, and he doesn't deserve as much as Rock or Cena tbh.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> How did he deserve to Main Event over Rock and Cena?


Rock vs Cena 1 - definitely no
Rock vs Cena 2 - hell yes, Undertaker vs Punk or Punk vs Rock or Punk vs Rock vs Cena or even Punk vs Cena, so many possibilities were there and anything could have been the main event over Rock vs Cena 2


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

BlueRover said:


> Also, if Punk is an independent contractor who walked out on his own....how exactly did the WWE "fire" him on his wedding day? Can people think about that for a moment?


He stoped getting merchandise checks,royalties checks things like that I assume


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> Would it have really though? Rock just being on the card would've been big enough to attract the people that don't watch on a weekly basis.
> 
> Punk/Taker for the title IMO would've been a MONSTER Main Event that actually gets the weekly watcher to want to pay, Punk/Taker as the Main Event, and Rock/Cena II second from the top would've done better business, I think.


Not only are Rock and Cena bigger stars, they are in the title match. So no, it makes no sense whatsoever. A threeway would make sense with Punk. But Vince didn't want that. In the end I guess you can say if there was no Undertaker Punk would have had his threeway main event. But Taker needed someone to wrestle.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Bastaart said:


> I always wanted CM Punk back in the WWE and I was hoping for it.... But now I understand him and wish him well on his journey.
> Firing a man on his wedding day? That is just plain evil and a real scumbag move.
> Why is AJ Lee even around? If I would be AJ I would give them the finger and walk away.


And lose her livelihood at 26?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> Yes, yes it would have been a terrible business move.


Regardless, Rock was good for a quick fix, he didn't help the longterm picture of the company. He pushed Wrestlemania 29 from 1 million buys to 1.2 million, congrats.

I guarantee you, a Heel Punk beating Taker at Mania, ending the streak in the Main Event, would've made the biggest Heel in fucking decades. And that would've actually helped reinvigorate the company in the long term, and not help WWE for a quick 200,000 buys.

And you could've just done Rock/Cena as the CO-Main, give Cena his win, and you got a big program with Punk/Cena coming out of Mania, you make a gigantic heel, and the show would still probably do at least 1.1 million buys.


----------



## creepytennis (Oct 2, 2013)

Listening to this, Punk was a man ahead of his time in wrestling, and was 100% right to walk out.

The industry cannot carry on like it is. Quite aside from anything else, it's slowly going bankrupt. Very few intelligent people want to watch the current product, and nobody intelligent wants to work there.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

The overwhelming love that Punk is getting today....just WOW


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Rock didn't deserve to be on Main Event? how dumb is that? Rock is fucking main event who is THE FUCKING GUY next to Hogan-Austin. WWE should have built around that to elevate young star...

Punk is a bitter guy who didn't get Main Event Spot, Wish it was Austin not rock and love to see Austin respond about that...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> Regardless, Rock was good for a quick fix, he didn't help the longterm picture of the company. He pushed Wrestlemania 29 from 1 million buys to 1.2 million, congrats.
> 
> I guarantee you, a Heel Punk beating Taker at Mania, ending the streak in the Main Event, would've made the biggest Heel in fucking decades. And that would've actually helped reinvigorate the company in the long term, and not help WWE for a quick 200,000 buys.


Cena was in the main event too, and is the figurehead of the company. Oh and he won the title from the Rock as well. 

He has more impact than Punk does, and is still there today. The right decision was made in hindsight.


----------



## nandy16 (Apr 2, 2012)

So he talked to Vince and Triple H then he shakes Triple H hand partially hugs Vince and tells them he is done. 
But he never "quit" he was fired. 

If you dont show up to work for 2 weeks with no calls or indication you will be back then why are you surprised when you get termination papers?

It was wrong to do it on his Wedding Day. But so is blasting WWE on Thanksgiving of all days. 

He should have Main Evented Mania in the past but not this year this was Daniel Bryans time.

This podcast came across as a bitter disgruntled ex employee bashing his former company just like a lot of shoot interviews.
Now we can get on with our lives because he will never return!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> Yeah, having CM Punk in the match would have been a terrible idea, and he doesn't deserve as much as Rock or Cena tbh.


Cena doesn't deserve anything after the crap he's done for the last decade.

Again people, he never said Rock didn't belong in the main event.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> Regardless, Rock was good for a quick fix, he didn't help the longterm picture of the company. He pushed Wrestlemania 29 from 1 million buys to 1.2 million, congrats.
> 
> I guarantee you, a Heel Punk beating Taker at Mania, ending the streak in the Main Event, would've made the biggest Heel in fucking decades. And that would've actually helped reinvigorate the company in the long term, and not help WWE for a quick 200,000 buys.
> 
> And you could've just done Rock/Cena as the CO-Main, give Cena his win, and you got a big program with Punk/Cena coming out of Mania, you make a gigantic heel, and the show would still probably do at least 1.1 million buys.


CM Punk ending Taker's streak would have been the worst thing to happen in the history of professional wrestling tbh.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Cena was in the main event too, and is the figurehead of the company. Oh and he won the title from the Rock as well.
> 
> He has more impact than Punk does, and is still there today. The right decision was made in hindsight.


Cena has already peaked, and him beating Rock second from the top would've held the same impact.

With Punk winning at Mania, and Cena winning, you have a year long program that you can go too, build it up for Mania 30, and it's actually two of your own guys. And yes, after Punk beat Taker at Mania 29, I would've had him hold it until Mania 30 and drop it to Cena, Bryan, Reigns whoever they wanted to do.



KingJohn said:


> CM Punk ending Taker's streak would have been the worst thing to happen in the history of professional wrestling tbh.


How? They gave it to FUCKING BROCK, who's never there has taken the title hostage and doesn't work house shows. You could've had a year of steam behind Punk working with EVERYONE, for a year leading to him losing the belt at Mania 30.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Marv95 said:


> Cena doesn't deserve anything after the crap he's done for the last decade.
> 
> Again people, he never said Rock didn't belong in the main event.


He deserves a lot more than CM Punk tbh.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Just listened to CM Punk's 2 hour podcast on why he left. Really great. Some of it just speaks volumes on how fucked up the wrestling business is. The concussion/staph infection story was quite sad and awful to hear. There is also the issue of getting fired on his wedding day. I mean Punk was probably happy at the time he got fired but WWE intended him to make him feel like shit on his wedding day. Definitely won't look good on the company. Del Rio also accused HHH of being a racist so that doesn't help either.

Just wanted to make some comments on a few things he mentioned. Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't Chris Hero get released due to being out of shape? Reigns was not a bad option and he has looked like a legit star at times when the Shield were going strong. Also I know he didn't say the Taker match should have main evented but I am glad it didn't. The feud just seemed out of place and didn't have a strong build up to it. If it wasn't for Bearer's death, they would have nothing to talk about. Also I don't agree Jericho purposely had an agenda vs CM Punk. He just seems too nice of a person. All he did was text Punk about a TV show and Punk ignored. All in all though, great interview. I'm glad he talked about the Make-A-Wish thing though. WWE just likes to push Cena as this super nice person in real life which is fine itself but I don't see the point in ignoring other wrestlers who help a lot. 

Also quite surprised he didn't bash the Rock heavily in this interview. Thought this would have been the best chance to do it. He just described the Survivor Series 2011 buyrate as horrible which is not fully correct considering it was the highest SS buyrate since 2008 so I don't see how an increase in buyrates would be considered horrible.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

nandy16 said:


> So he talked to Vince and Triple H then he shakes Triple H hand partially hugs Vince and tells them he is done.
> But he never "quit" he was fired.
> 
> If you dont show up to work for 2 weeks with no calls or indication you will be back then why are you surprised when you get termination papers?
> ...


i agree and feel same way...all the shit he said IWC have talked about it before. Punk got the power above the guys to said no especially to Ryback who is dangerous worker...IF this was Austin, he walked around already not waiting this long until after RRumble.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

That 57 pages in a few hours, who's says Punks not a draw?

Anyway it sounds like WWE treat their employees like cattle in a farm.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Punk just going on Ryback :lol


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Fucking hell that story about the doctor squeezing that infection, I could feel his pain :lmao


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Colt Cabana had over an hour to give that baby his bottle.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> How? They gave it to FUCKING BROCK, who's never there has taken the title hostage and doesn't work house shows. You could've had a year of steam behind Punk working with EVERYONE, for a year leading to him losing the belt at Mania 30.


Besides Cena, Brock was the only person on the roster who made sense to beat the streak. Would have been the biggest disgrace ever if CM Punk defeated the streak, like I don't even want to imagine it, that's how bad it would have been.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Lou_Skunt said:


> Colt Cabana had over an hour to give that baby his bottle.


Pepsi needs his bottle


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> Besides Cena, Brock was the only person on the roster who made sense to beat the streak. Would have been the biggest disgrace ever if CM Punk defeated the streak, like I don't even want to imagine it, that's how bad it would have been.


Why? You just say it's bad without giving a reason. Is it because he's small? At this point who gives a shit about that. And it didn't have to be Punk, but IMO at Mania 29, the streak should've ended, be it Orton, Sheamus, Cena, whoever, and become the biggest heel this generation, but actually be a full time heel. IMO Punk was the best choice, but that's just my opinion. Lesnar breaking it was idiotic to the max.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

nandy16 said:


> So he talked to Vince and Triple H then he shakes Triple H hand partially hugs Vince and tells them he is done.
> But he never "quit" he was fired.
> 
> If you dont show up to work for 2 weeks with no calls or indication you will be back then why are you surprised when you get termination papers?
> ...


Is thanksgiving WWE's special day or did i miss something, why thanksgiving an issue?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Vince responded to Punk this morning in this exclusive video.


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

Although I'm not Punks biggest fan, I thoroughly enjoyed listening to him give his fans his reasoning for leaving.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

jackbhoy said:


> That 57 pages in a few hours, who's says Punks not a draw?
> 
> Anyway it sounds like WWE treat their employees like cattle in a farm.


From making the production crew drive and pay for themselves because of cost cuts, to the incident with del rio, that much is obvious. It is a shithole with a toxic climate and that is transfered to the tv product every week.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



Stannis Baratheon said:


> Definitely the medical part. WWE are shady as hell when it comes to the well being of their performers. They make the NFL look amazing.


this is why it's better that guys like aj styles stay the fuck away from wwe, vince won't give a fuck about his health or his wrestling ability, the new wave of causal fans that are soccer mom's with their kids won't appreciate anything he does in the ring and the wwe fanboys will hate him the minute he doesn't act like the sheep that they are and bow down to everything vince says and does, it would only be a small majority that watch wwe that would appreciate a guy like aj styles or cesaro for producing the thing you tune into a wrestling show for and that's great wrestling


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> Why? You just say it's bad without giving a reason. Is it because he's small? At this point who gives a shit about that. And it didn't have to be Punk, but IMO at Mania 29, the streak should've ended, be it Orton, Sheamus, Cena, whoever, and become the biggest heel this generation, but actually be a full time heel. IMO Punk was the best choice, but that's just my opinion. Lesnar breaking it was idiotic to the max.


Punk beating the streak would have been worse than David Arquette being WCW Champion tbh.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Can the fans STOP fucking chanting Punk's name whenever AJ is wrestling now


----------



## eleventy1111 (May 14, 2014)

WWE has to be one of the most toxic workplaces in history. Why people strive to join this company I dunno.


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

eleventy1111 said:


> WWE has to be one of the most toxic workplaces in history. Why people strive to join this company I dunno.


$$$


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Can the fans STOP fucking chanting Punk's name whenever AJ is wrestling now


Wait for the "STAPH INFECTION" CLAP CLAP CLAP....

Post Mania RAW.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KingJohn said:


> Besides Cena, Brock was the only person on the roster who made sense to beat the streak. Would have been the biggest disgrace ever if CM Punk defeated the streak, like I don't even want to imagine it, that's how bad it would have been.


Here's the thing, wrestling's NOT REAL, so any discussion of "making sense" based on size and credentials should go out the window. WWE is a business, and instead of being considered about keeping a couple guys solidified at the top they should be treating ALL of their wrestlers as long-term investment assets. Increasing all of their values should be the #1 priority, and it only makes sense to use part-time wrestlers who only affect business a couple times a year to spread the wealth to wrestlers that affect business operations the ENTIRE fiscal year.

This is why Taker should have lost to Punk to see if the "Punk Investment asset" would increase in value and bring in more viewers/sell more tickets/sell more merch and basically produce increased revenues for the company, and it could have potentially elevated business throughout the year if they kept the momentum rolling. Instead Brock wins and proceeds to have 3 matches throughout the next 8 months, and appears on an amount on televised shows that can be counted on two hands. This does not grow an investment and certainly does not do anything to help the product overall.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



hidden202 said:


> 1. You have poor listening comprehension because what you said was inaccurate
> 
> 
> Punk said that the reason he couldn't wear MMA shorts or shorts with sponsors because Vince thinks it would piss his main sponsors off... Even though Brock Lesnar does that.
> ...



Do you work for wwe or something? 

My point was that Vince was making the UFC out to be barbaric. Wouldn't let Punk walk Chael to the ring, yet HHH did with PBF. Shows how out of touch he is. He made other comments about the UFC which further back this up. How many peopled have died in the UFC? How many in WWE? Would Dana make someone fight if they were hurt? No. Vince treats his wrestlers like fucking slaves. It's disgusting. 

LOL if you believe that's why he wouldn't let Punk wear the shorts. Vince was lying to Punk. Brock wears them now. I know he was in the UFC, but Vince is a bs'er and simply didn't want it. If you believe that than you're gullible. Idk what else to say there except that maybe your boy Vince is just an old man that doesn't know what people want in 2014?

Third, the infection was on his back. I knew it was a staph infection lol.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Here's the thing, wrestling's NOT REAL, so any discussion of "making sense" based on size and credentials should go out the window. WWE is a business, and instead of being considered about keeping a couple guys solidified at the top they should be treating ALL of their wrestlers as long-term investment assets. Increasing all of their values should be the #1 priority, and it only makes sense to use part-time wrestlers who only affect business a couple times a year to spread the wealth to wrestlers that affect business operations the ENTIRE fiscal year.
> 
> This is why Taker should have lost to Punk to see if the "Punk Investment asset" would increase in value and bring in more viewers/sell more tickets/sell more merch and basically produce increased revenues for the company, and it could have potentially elevated business throughout the year if they kept the momentum rolling. Instead Brock wins and proceeds to have 3 matches throughout the next 8 months, and appears on an amount on televised shows that can be counted on two hands. This does not grow an investment and certainly does not do anything to help the product overall.


Exactly, Punk ending the streak equates to bigger house show business, bigger ratings year round, and the feuds he's involved with will be bigger, leading to more excitement for EVERY show, not just the 3 a year Brock's involved with. If they were going to end the streak, it should've been Punk or Orton IMO.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

Is there a full, text transcript anywhere?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

eleventy1111 said:


> WWE has to be one of the most toxic workplaces in history. Why people strive to join this company I dunno.


When I wanted to be a pro wrestler as a kid, it wasn't because of money, but rather being able to perform in front of tens of thousands of people. For most, it's probably money, but when wrestling is your passion, you want to do it on the biggest possible platform, and that's the WWE.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

GoldenAgeFan4Life said:


> $$$


Most NXT Superstars earn like $40-50k a year. I earn more than that in a regular job.

Unless you're a top star the money you make isn't that great.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Here's the thing, wrestling's NOT REAL, so any discussion of "making sense" based on size and credentials should go out the window. WWE is a business, and instead of being considered about keeping a couple guys solidified at the top they should be treating ALL of their wrestlers as long-term investment assets. Increasing all of their values should be the #1 priority, and it only makes sense to use part-time wrestlers who only affect business a couple times a year to spread the wealth to wrestlers that affect business operations the ENTIRE fiscal year.
> 
> This is why Taker should have lost to Punk to see if the "Punk Investment asset" would increase in value and bring in more viewers/sell more tickets/sell more merch and basically produce increased revenues for the company, and it could have potentially elevated business throughout the year if they kept the momentum rolling. Instead Brock wins and proceeds to have 3 matches throughout the next 8 months, and appears on an amount on televised shows that can be counted on two hands. This does not grow an investment and certainly does not do anything to help the product overall.


I meant making sense kayfab wise, and the "Punk Investment" would have failed miserably if he had broken the streak.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

If a staph infection is treated early with appropriate antibiotics and, if necessary, surgical drainage, the patient's prognosis is excellent. However, the U.S. National Institutes of Health (NIH) warns that the outcome of a MRSA infection varies both with the severity of the infection and the general condition of the person who has the infection. MRSA pneumonia and blood poisoning have high death rates; the calculated death rate of invasive MRSA is about 20%. HA-MRSA (hospital acquired MRSA) infections are a growing problem; it is reported that about 19,000 deaths per year are due to HA-MRSA, which is more deaths than HIV causes per year. Fortunately, people who have good general health and have mild CA-MRSA (community-acquired MRSA) that is appropriately treated recover in almost every case.
http://www.emedicinehealth.com/staphylococcus/page8_em.htm


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> Exactly, Punk ending the streak equates to bigger house show business, bigger ratings year round, and the feuds he's involved with will be bigger, leading to more excitement for EVERY show, not just the 3 a year Brock's involved with. If they were going to end the streak, it should've been Punk or Orton IMO.


Except it would have done literally none of those things.


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

Lastier said:


> Most NXT Superstars earn like $40-50k a year. I earn more than that in a regular job.
> 
> Unless you're a top star the money you make isn't that great.


That's true too. But how much do Indy or TNA wrestlers make? Idt as much as WWE wrestlers do.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> Except it would have done literally none of those things.


How do know without trying? With Lesnar breaking it, you aren't even trying.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



Zigberg said:


> Is there a full, text transcript anywhere?



I strongly recommend listening to it. Reading the transcript wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good to hear him confirm what everyone alrady knew. They only advertise one guy who does the Make A Wish stuff. Disgusting.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Alkomesh2 said:


> If a staph infection is treated early with appropriate antibiotics and, if necessary, surgical drainage, the patient's prognosis is excellent. However, the U.S. National Institutes of Health (NIH) warns that the outcome of a MRSA infection varies both with the severity of the infection and the general condition of the person who has the infection. MRSA pneumonia and blood poisoning have high death rates; the calculated death rate of invasive MRSA is about 20%. HA-MRSA (hospital acquired MRSA) infections are a growing problem; it is reported that about 19,000 deaths per year are due to HA-MRSA, which is more deaths than HIV causes per year. Fortunately, people who have good general health and have mild CA-MRSA (community-acquired MRSA) that is appropriately treated recover in almost every case.
> http://www.emedicinehealth.com/staphylococcus/page8_em.htm


That is because HIV deaths are prolonged. Infection death is short, less than a year.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Didn't listen to it and I will sometime, but after reading a bunch of pages wow. Theres some things I agree with him on some things I really disagree with him on. 

I agree with him on all the health issues that led him to walking out. By what he is saying his body was completely destroyed come January and i don't blame him for walking out for those reasons.

Disgare everything else he said. 

Main eventing WM. Now IMO there was only 1 yes 1 WM that punk should have main evented that was WM27. It should have been him vs Cena, not Cena vs Miz. But when it comes to WM29 no no no. Rock vs Cena 2 was the drawing match not a triple threat. 

All this talk about WM sells itself no it doesn't. Having guys like Rock, Taker, Brock bring in those big buys for the ppvs its a proven fact. You weren't put in those spots because you couldn't draw like them Punk period. 

I don't get how he can be mad at WWE for creative when they fuckin gave him a 434 day title reign and then went on in 2013 to have matches with Rock, Taker, Brock. You were treated like a top guy stop acting like you weren't. 

I haven't listen to the interview yet I'm just going on what I see from here, but I know once I'm listen to it Im going to have a field day. 

Remember people this is all a one sided interview, maybe when Austin talks to vince on Monday will get his side of the story.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Mad respect for this human being.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> How do know without trying? With Lesnar breaking it, you aren't even trying.


Because only wrestling fans know or care about CM Punk, so him beating the streak wouldn't have added any casual fans, plus him beating Taker would have just been plain wrong.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy shit this company seems awful. Between this and the Del Rio racism claims, what a shitty place to work on. I can't imagine what it must've felt like to have your life's passion turned into a nightmare.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> Because only wrestling fans know or care about CM Punk, so him beating the streak wouldn't have added any casual fans, plus him beating Taker would have just been plain wrong.


I even said you could do it with Orton, the fact is, Taker's streak should've ended in the Main Event of Mania 29.

And no, Takers streak ending got huge media coverage. It just didn't get that coverage because Lesnar ended the streak. Too bad they couldn't follow up on it since Lesnar left for 5 months.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

We could sit here and bicker about the booking shit that went on all day. I side with Punk on that they fucked up making HHH go over him when he was the hottest thing in wrestling in years. They did other stuff that made no sense, but that is just booking. The alarming stuff was the medical staff. Nobody can defend WWE on that. At least with booking you could say that doesn't harm anyones life.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't find this anywhere on the podcast app. Sigh


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> I even said you could do it with Orton, the fact is, Taker's streak should've ended in the Main Event of Mania 29.
> 
> And no, Takers streak ending got huge media coverage. * It just didn't get that coverage because Lesnar ended the streak. *Too bad they couldn't follow up on it since Lesnar left for 5 months.


Yes, yes it did.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

"Well 2K Sports do I have your fucking attention now? Thanks for the big fat check." :lmao

CM Punk > WWE.



Phillies3:16 said:


> Can't find this anywhere on the podcast app. Sigh


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

GitRekt said:


> We could sit here and bicker about the booking shit that went on all day. I side with Punk on that they fucked up making HHH go over him when he was the hottest thing in wrestling in years. They did other stuff that made no sense, but that is just booking. The alarming stuff was the medical staff. Nobody can defend WWE on that. At least with booking you could say that doesn't harm anyones life.


Also, Booking comes down to few people's opinions.. Their is no fact that can be given to what direction the company should go in. Sure, they should take the lead on pushing a superstar that is making you the most money or close to it but they're not obligated to.

They should be obligated to take care of their performers medically though.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Punk screwed Punk.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Punk screwed Punk.


But Punk's not screwed. He's rich, married and actually happy. If anything, WWE was the one that got screwed and had to put Daniel Bryan in two matches at Wrestlemania to save the show after Punk walked out.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Downloading it now. Can't wait. :mark:


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Punk screwed Punk.


WWE screwed WWE with the network. Punk wins.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> WWE screwed WWE with the network. Punk wins.


LOL PRETTY MUCH.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> But Punk's not screwed. He's rich, married and actually happy. If anything, WWE was the one that got screwed and had to put Daniel Bryan in two matches at Wrestlemania to save the show after Punk walked out.


But this was the plan all along from Summerslam 2013 :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Tavernicus said:


> That is because HIV deaths are prolonged. Infection death is short, less than a year.


I quoted that because it says staph infections are deadly if not treated quickly and are more likely to be deadly based on the physical state of the sufferer. Totally backing up Punk's claims that he was lucky to not die which I had noticed people mock earlier. 

Should have bolded the relevant bits.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

To the people said he was fired. No the guy walked out during his contract. Thats called quitting, then wwe terminated the contract. So Punk had quit before he was so called fired.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

I said it before the interview, and I stick to it now. I hope the company burns down, and is forced to press the reset button. It's the only way wrestling can evolve once again. The WWE lost its way a loooong time ago. Crap product, and what appears to be crap working conditions. Who wins here?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

JamesK said:


> But this was the plan all along from Summerslam 2013 :ti :ti :ti


I know you're not being serious, but it baffles me that some people actually think this. This is the WWE. In Daniel Bryan's year, they were actually going to go with Batista/Orton as the Wrestlemania main event. 

Thank god Punk walked out, and the crowd turned heel in the entire company, forcing their hand. Bryan not main eventing Mania would've been a travesty.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> To the people said he was fired. No the guy walked out during his contract. Thats called quitting, then wwe terminated the contract. So Punk had quit before he was so called fired.


Hey look.. Once again trying to be the "cool" guy who goes against the grain.. Seriously if there was a threat about how many hours a day has i am sure that you would disagree with anyone who said 24 hours..



LKRocks said:


> I know you're not being serious, but it baffles me that some people actually think this. This is the WWE. In Daniel Bryan's year, they were actually going to go with Batista/Orton as the Wrestlemania main event.
> 
> Thank god Punk walked out, and the crowd turned heel in the entire company, forcing their hand. Bryan not main eventing Mania would've been a travesty.


I know right.. The guy is more over than anyone in the company,he is talented as fuck,the people are dying to see him main event but still he is not good enough to ME...

And to me this goes beyond Bryan.. This shows that the company doesn't have a fucking clue and they are so fucking stuborn that they will screw anybody just to stick to their "plans"


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LOL even Batista thought it was a stupid idea


----------



## WBS (Apr 19, 2014)

it's really weird that what happened to Punk, is a lot like to what Bret Hart wrote on his book years ago, especially the Vince stuff. 
The staph infection story is very disturbing.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

After reading a transcript of it so far. Will listen to it later. I want WWE to go bust.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Lol Punk haters still mad huh? Seething.

Did he say anything about the CM Punk chants? Listened to the whole thing but not sure if I missed it or something.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

WWE barely reaches to hit 3.0 ratings :L if it was not for Sting debuting, I probably would just cut WWE off right now. What has WWE got going for it? obviously my favorite Ambrose aswell but WWE is butchering this feud.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Superkick said:


> Lol Punk haters still mad huh? Seething.
> 
> Did he say anything about the CM Punk chants? Listened to the whole thing but not sure if I missed it or something.


No he didn't say anything.. Maybe in next weeks show will talk more about this and other major stuff..


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Even Bryan says Punk walking out gave him Mania :lol that freed up Trips. They wanted Sheamus vs Bryan.


----------



## breadfan (Apr 7, 2008)

Does anyone have a download link or put it on youtube or something? I don't know if it's their shitty connection or mine (doubt it) but I get to listen to it for 2 minutes and it stops. I have to refresh the page, scroll to where I was and continue for about 2 more minutes before it stops again.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Damn, WWE sounds like a horrible place to work :/ Really glad he spoke about this though. I can totally relate to wanting to separate yourself from people and environments that make you unhappy. Good for him.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

breadfan said:


> Does anyone have a download link or put it on youtube or something? I don't know if it's their shitty connection or mine (doubt it) but I get to listen to it for 2 minutes and it stops. I have to refresh the page, scroll to where I was and continue for about 2 more minutes before it stops again.


Search the thread i think there is a youtube link 3-4 pages ago


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great interview. You can tell that working with Taker at WM bothered him. Surprised at the subtle shot he took at Taker about "losing to a 45 year old who won't be there the next day." Damn, that company is so fucked up (not just for this reason, but alot of other shit, too).

I don't blame him at all for being pissed and leaving. Not surprised at all that the idea of working for WWE is a dream, but then when you do, it's a fucking nightmare. They have no fucking clue what they are doing the majority of the time, especially creatively.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Top notch stuff that "FUCK phil is a fucking quietter fuck that no drawing vanilla midget pussy bitch" crowd is still here and people claim that this podcast was him crying for two hours. 

After listening to this I've gained a lot of respect for Punk. Always loved him as a performer but I really see everything he's been through as a person too now. WWE are fucking cunts.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> I was actually a fan of Punk before he started clearly not caring and then subsequently left so that's shoot your theory out the park.
> 
> Why are you gettigng angry at people calling out Punk? We have every right to do as we see fit. I don't believe everything he said is true either. Punk can't seperate himself and Phil. He takes everything so personally. What other guys would see facing Rock and Taker as a negative? Seriously? He should be happy he had such a long reign considering he is nowhere near a true great.


This^^^


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

JamesK said:


> I know right.. The guy is more over than anyone in the company,he is talented as fuck,the people are dying to see him main event but still he is not good enough to ME...
> 
> And to me this goes beyond Bryan.. This shows that the company doesn't have a fucking clue and they are so fucking stuborn that they will screw anybody just to stick to their "plans"


Vince himself said it once: "You don't like who you think you like. You like who I tell you to like"


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 3, 2014)

Doesn't seem like he's going to be making a big return then.....Pretty good podcast. He's brutally honest, and you have to respect the way he goes about his business. He's not been walked over and then bitched about it afterwards, he stood up for himself and his beliefs while he was there, and you've got to respect that. Some of the stuff was just crazy though, the staph stuff especially. If you look at the likes of Kevin Randleman, Cole Escovedo, Drew McFedries and Forrest Griffin, you'll see what Staph is capable of doing. Punk's fucking lucky he's still alive, and that WWE doctor sounds like a dick.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

Where can I listen to this? Someone posted a link earlier and it no longer works.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Problem with that post is, whether he's a "true great " or not, is opinion, and doesn't matter. Even if he isn't a "true great" (whatever the fuck that means), he's still EASILY one of the very best, if not the best, on that full time roster, and that's all that really matters.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I swear some of you are fucking beyond deluded.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*






(Y)


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

:lol at people still saying CM Punk wasn't a big star or a big draw and isn't known outside of wrestling..
And why would that be exactly? In 2011 he was presented with multiple opportunities to do exactly that by media and sponsors, but in his own words the company didn't let him and decided to give everything to other guys like Cena instead.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

Awesome, man


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, I always figured things were obviously bad between CM Punk and the WWE but holy shit was that an understatement.

Very, very stupid for the WWE to conveniently dismiss how bad CM Punk's health was deteriorating. Granted, Punk should have put his own health before his pride but still the WWE should have known better considering how many times they've been raked over the coals by the mainstream media over the way they've treated the wrestlers over the years. I mean if Punk had died due to that staph infection, the WWE would have been fucked. Absolutely, positively fucked. They would have deserved it. 

I'm glad CM Punk pointed out that everyone does just as much charity work as the golden boy. I swear, I get so sick and tired of some people believing that charity work begins and ends with John Cena. I'm also glad CM Punk called Triple H out on what happened or in Punk's case, what didn't happen at Night of Champions 2011. The end result of that match between CM Punk and Triple H was bullshit. Hunter should have put Punk over, period.

On the surface it may appear that Punk is being a diva but some of his ideas actually would have benefited the WWE (sponsorship from various other venues, cross over promotion with the UFC, featuring him in various outlets in the mainstream media, etc). I also agree with Punk that he should have been paid as much as the other top tier talent because as far as I can tell he was part of the upper echelon. All of this talk from his detractors about him not being a draw is silly because it's supposed to ultimately be a collaborative effort and I find it hard to believe that the guy who was at one point outselling the golden boy in regards to merchandise was not part of being the draw.

All in all, I'm glad to finally have heard CM Punk's side on this and if he never comes back to the WWE, I can totally respect that.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Superkick said:


> I swear some of you are fucking beyond deluded.


Ain't that the fucking truth.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

What's Colt's email (or w/e platform I can send him questions through)?


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Superkick said:


> I swear some of you are fucking beyond deluded.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> To the people said he was fired. No the guy walked out during his contract. Thats called quitting, then wwe terminated the contract. So Punk had quit before he was so called fired.


He's an independent contractor, he can walk out and go wherever he wants. 

I find it disturbing that some people insist on ignoring the stuff he says in the podcast, it makes me wonder if they even listened to him or they wanted him to be whining, crying about "me me me" and they didn't get that so they get pissed off. Its sad and immature way to look at things.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

The Shield was Punk's idea?!....WHAT?! O_O


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stinger Fan said:


> He's an independent contractor, he can walk out and go wherever he wants.
> 
> I find it disturbing that some people insist on ignoring the stuff he says in the podcast, it makes me wonder if they even listened to him or they wanted him to be whining, crying about "me me me" and they didn't get that so they get pissed off. Its sad and immature way to look at things.


Agree. You can definitely tell that some folks didn't even bother to listen to the podcast.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

This must still be getting all kinds of traffic because it's still crashing. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

DJ2334 said:


> The Shield was Punk's idea?!....WHAT?! O_O


And he didn't want Reigns in. :lol Reigns fans must be buttdevastated. I knew he was a Vince guy.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Now think about this; what if CM Punk actually died from his staph infection? WWE would have gotten in so much trouble when people find out that the doctors refused to help him. Now that we know, people are of course mad about the doctor thing, but if CM Punk passed away, the outrage would have been so much worse.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

Hard to believe the WWE has lasted this long with such inept and moronic management. They are masters at marketing but I think their time is up and they'll never see the success they once had.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> Agree. You can definitely tell that some folks didn't even bother to listen to the podcast.


Definitely. None of them will admit it, but you can tell just from what they focus on in their posts, and how loosely they gloss over details that completely contradict their opinions had they listened to the entire podcast.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Forgot to mention this in my other post, but The Shield being Punk's idea... wow. Talk about breaking news right there. Question is, is it the truth? Is it false? Is it half-true? If how he described it is true, he gave us one of the best 3-men group of all time (of course WWE had to put Reigns in there for themselves, but overall it worked out).


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Good interview, we miss you punk.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

That Rusev story was fucking awesome btw. Got swept under the rug since all of the other stuff he talked about was a bit more important. The dude was such a team player, which Cena clearly isn't.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

85% of Punk's entire fanbase exists on WF. About 107 people the world over.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

ShadowZiggy said:


> Now think about this; what if CM Punk actually died from his staph infection? WWE would have gotten in so much trouble when people find out that the doctors refused to help him. Now that we know, people are of course mad about the doctor thing, but if CM Punk passed away, it would have been so much worse.


That's what makes me question Punk's story on that a little, if nothing else comes out of this or it's never addressed I'd be hard pressed to believe Punk 100% on it. No way this isn't made into a big news story now that it's out, WWE can't just try to ignore somebody saying they intentionally ignored a potentially life threatening injury.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Agree. You can definitely tell that some folks didn't even bother to listen to the podcast.


I didn't listen to it yet. Im just going by what Im reading on here.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

UFO said:


> Good interview, we miss you punk.


No, we really don't.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Forgot to mention this in my other post, but The Shield being Punk's idea... wow. Talk about breaking news right there. Question is, is it the truth? Is it false? Is it half-true? If how he described it is true, he gave us one of the best 3-men group of all time (of course WWE had to put Reigns in there for themselves, but overall it worked out).


I believe he came up with an idea for a three man stable that included Rollins and Ambrose, if he actually came up with "The Shield" gimmick is another story.


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

He came off extremely hypocritical and delusional. 

- Starts off with "money is not everything" and then goes onto imply the exact opposite was the reason he left, for entire 2hrs of podcast.

- "Brock had sponsers but I didn't" - no shit Brock entire gimmick was that he was a ufc guy, a legit fighter. It was part of his build.

- "Triple H walked to ring with Floyd, I didn't with chael sonnen" - Because you were the WWE champion you moron, why would Vince let his champion walk as a side-kick to a never winning hack like Chael? 

- "Rock is not the draw, Mania is" , "I should be paid as much as Rock because I stole the show" - fpalm no words even needed.

- Says "WWE Doctors are clueless, I hate them" and then two minutes later "I'm like harley race, I'm tough, a trooper and I work despite injury, that's who I'm." - WTF fggot?

- "Pro-wrestling was fun when we were sleeping in cars and wrestling shows for peanuts" and then "I hated Vince, I hated doing house shows because my paycheck was shrinking" - again WTF?

- "I know my worth, I should be making 10 million period!" - fpalm WWE overall profit last year, 52 million. 

- "I elevated Axel by agreeing to work with him" - :maury yeah right. 

- Says he wanted to wrestle as champion against Taker, just so he could surpass 500 days mark. fpalm 434 wasn't long enough? selfish motherfucker.

- "Shield was my idea, they stole it" - If even true, Who cares? if WWE wasn't behind them, they'd be another nexus or corre. Those three guys beat evolution,a clean sweep in a fucking elimination match. WWE MADE these guys what they are, not a simple idea of putting three NXT rookies together. 


- Hates part timers, even though he's too injury prone and can't commit full time week in, week out like Cena.

- Claims to hate internet marks, but almost all of his complaints are based on what the marks say on the internet. Even talks ratings/PPV buyrate arguments you see here all the time. "I drew more for TLC than Cena did" fpalm How pathetic. Yeah you drew like 12k extra, you at your hottest drew all time low summerslam buys in 2011, did that again a year later even with Brock. why not talk about that? Not to mention, terrible ratings as champ. 



At the end of the day, the conclusion I came to, is that it was fully WWE's mistake to invest in a delusion idiot like him, elevate him and make him a star. He claims Mania is the draw, not the Rock but fails to realize his entire career he's been riding on WWE brand which was the real draw. Wants to get paid 10 mil too. fpalm The guy does not know what he is even talking about, a huge self-mark who only cared about himself in the end. Flat out buries wrestling, calls it fake, laughs at the fans and pretty much admits he's only in it for money even though he apparently does it for the passion. 

This is exactly what happens when WWE decides to listen to the internet fans and push selfish hypocritical garbage like Punk in the main event, where somebody like him clearly never belonged as a star. Pro-wrestling as an art-form is so undefined and uncategorized as to what makes someone "deserving" or the "best" that the worst thing you could do is listening to the so-called "smart fans". Listening to such fans is never a winning strategy in a industry so subjective. When you do, guys like CM Punk who epitomize that "smart" stupidity, is what you will end up with. TNA made the same mistake one too many times, "Put the title on Aries" they said, TNA did. "Put the title on Roode" they said, TNA did. "Take the shows on the road" they said, TNA did. "Push Mr.most improved Bully ray" they said, TNA did....look where all that got them in the end? 

I hope the WWE learnt their lesson well. Doubt they would though, but as a long-time loyal fan I hope they do. Guys like CM Punk, despite their talent, are bad for business.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Forgot to mention this in my other post, but The Shield being Punk's idea... wow. Talk about breaking news right there. Question is, is it the truth? Is it false? Is it half-true? If how he described it is true, he gave us one of the best 3-men group of all time (of course WWE had to put Reigns in there for themselves, but overall it worked out).


You gotta give WWE credit with the booking of them more-so. Looks like it was Punk's brainchild though.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

The Buryer said:


> He came off extremely hypocritical and delusional.
> 
> - Starts off with "money is not everything" and then goes onto imply the exact opposite was the reason he left, for entire 2hrs of podcast.
> 
> ...


LOL these quotes can't be real...


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't believe that the people here would believe for a moment that if the WWE doctors knew that Punk had a staph infection that they would allow him to wrestle and potentially spread that to the other wrestlers. Sure, it's possible that the doctors didn't know, like most people in the world some doctors are good, some aren't. It's hard to imagine though that they could miss that. I also don't remember anyone posting about a growth on his back and there's many people on here who seemingly inspect the videos frame by frame, how did they manage to miss this growth?

Punk was a wrestler who could talk. Was he an entertainer of the class of the Rock, HBK, Batista or Cena? No. Maybe he needed to be in the WWE of old where there was more wrestling, today the actual matches aren't as important as the selling in the match and before and after the match.

There's probably 40 guys still on the WWE roster who would have killed to have been given the spots that Punk felt beneath him. Too bad. If you don't have the look you're probably not going to make it and no matter what else the Punk lovers say, even they can't say he looked like a wrestler. He looked like that guy at the corner bar who always acted touch and got touchy when he had a few beers.

If he's happy then great, never come back. Nobody will care in 5 years if Punk ever existed. That's just how it is.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

roadkill_ said:


> No, we really don't.


Yet your listening to what he has to say and commenting on it.
Seems like you do my friend. :kappa


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Punk basically confirmed what I said months ago, that he´ll get everything he wants and they´ll settle out of court, cause WWE are scared of a court ruling on their independent contractor business model. Everybody knows the wrestlers are not really independent contractors. They are employees of WWE. When Punk´s lawyer reviewed the situation he probably laughed his ass off.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

The Buryer said:


> He came off extremely hypocritical and delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As far as money not being everything, he came to that realization after he basically took stock of his life in the WWE. Doesn't sound hypocritical to me. Sounds like a lessons learned epiphany for him. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

roadkill_ said:


> 85% of Punk's entire fanbase exists on WF. About 107 people the world over.


Keep living under that rock


----------



## kingbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

surprised he didn't mention anything about the fans chanting cm punk towards his wife everytime she comes out.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

The medical shit. The rest of it doesn't even matter.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> You gotta give WWE credit with the booking of them more-so. Looks like it was Punk's brainchild though.


Yeah definitely, I've always felt that WWE works best when they are given ideas to run with. Like when Russo would give Vince all those ideas and he'd filter out the good ones and turn them into the highest rated TV shows in the history of this industry, or Stone Cold giving them the idea for his gimmick and them taking it and turning it into the biggest star in WWF history and saving the company at the same time. CM Punk gave them the idea for his stable with Ambrose, Rollins and Ohno and they took it and turned it into the Shield with Reigns. 
That's just the way I think Vince works best is rounding out other peoples ideas and executing them. The majority of his own original ideas flat out suck.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

All that shit with WWE's medical staff is pretty sickening, too. How the fuck they get away with that is beyond me.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

roadkill_ said:


> LOL these quotes can't be real...


Too bad those weren't quotes.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

roadkill_ said:


> No, we really don't.


Who is we? I do.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

GitRekt said:


> Keep living under that rock


Drew worst ratings in RAW history (2.2 - with no competition). Anything lower than that was against Turner's Nitro.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> All that shit with WWE's medical staff is pretty sickening, too. How the fuck they get away with that is beyond me.


Because the wrestlers have no union. NFL players have the NFLPA (Players Association) that sticks up for the players' when it comes to their money and health. Wrestling doesn't have that, wrestlers don't have a "players association." They're on their own and WWE pretty much fucks them as often and as hard as they want, even when it comes to health, if they need that wrestler for a feud or PPV ASAP. They don't give a shit. It's been like that forever and probably will never change.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Buryer said:


> He came off extremely hypocritical and delusional.
> 
> - Starts off with "money is not everything" and then goes onto imply the exact opposite was the reason he left, for entire 2hrs of podcast.
> 
> ...



:clap :clap :clap Well said my friend


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

There's that 2.2 rating mention again :lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

“Randy Orton versus Batista is going to be the biggest WrestleMania main event of all-time." -Vince McMahon to CM Punk


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

"I'll go work at Starbucks". Trust me, Punk...if you were unhappy working for WWE, you'd be absolutely miserable working at Starbucks. Fucking hated my year working there.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Not sure if these people just legitimately hate Punk to this degree, trolling or are just mentally crippled.

And yes Vince apparently told Punk that Orton/Batista was going to be the biggest Wrestlemania Mainevent of all time. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> I didn't listen to it yet. Im just going by what Im reading on here.


That's exactly my point. Perhaps folks should listen to it before opining. Because it's very easy to point out who listened and who didn't. How can you quote someone's post and post "This." when you didn't even listen to the podcast?


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

roadkill_ said:


> LOL these quotes can't be real...


Oh they are very real. This guy's delusional as they come.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Superkick said:


> I swear some of you are fucking beyond deluded.



Stupid people gonna be stupid. Expected in every Punk thread tbh :lol


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

One word can sum up my feelings on CM Punk.

Respect.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The Buryer said:


> Oh they are very real. This guy's delusional as they come.


No they aren't, jesus. If you use quotation marks, they have to be EXACT, and they aren't, they are actually pretty far off the mark.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

not that I didn't already know this, fuck Vince/HHH.

I don't blame him one bit for leaving.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

"Leave poor WWE alone!"

Don't be such a mark.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

roadkill_ said:


> UFO said:
> 
> 
> > Good interview, we miss you punk.
> ...


You mean 'you' don't miss him.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have about 50 minutes left on listening to this. This makes me really want to stop watching. I'm not one of the people who turns back in after saying I'd stop. I'm really the kind of person who keeps his word when I'm that passionate about something.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

It certainly make it harder to be pissed at him when he was injured and sick in a way he had never been before. This is coming from a guy who blasted him for leaving too.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> No they aren't, jesus. If you use quotation marks, they have to be EXACT, and they aren't, they are actually pretty far off the mark.


How are they far off the mark? Sounded pretty accurate to me.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Not a RAW that goes by that I don't miss the guy, but respect for taking a stand especially about HHH halting his momentum in 2011, that was disgusting.


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

Expect Punk to walk out of Marvel after issues with his wrists, and creative stifling from Stan Lee.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Listening to this podcast infuriates me about this company. If this is true, I just have no words. I literally have no words.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

> WWE tried to get him to sign a non-disparagement agreement and he said that he wasn't the one who was talking, they were the ones who went out in Chicago and called him a quitter on television. He said he would only consider signing the agreement if they went to Chicago and apologized while admitting they lied, that he didn't quit, and that they fired him on his wedding day.


This was my favorite part. Punk's leaving seems more planned/calculated though given his complete radio silence after he went home - and he nailed them on it here. He didn't say a damn thing about wwe or anything when he left - he even stopped tweeting for months. It was Punk fans who were chanting for him and caused the wwe - Stephanie herself at one point, to blast Punk on Raw.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TakeMyGun said:


> Not sure if these people just legitimately hate Punk to this degree, trolling or are just mentally crippled.
> 
> And yes Vince apparently told Punk that Orton/Batista was going to be the biggest Wrestlemania Mainevent of all time. :lol


The answer is:

*D) All of the above*


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Could somebody summarize this for those who might not have the time to listen/read through 70 pages?

Would be appreciated yo


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

roadkill_ said:


> Drew worst ratings in RAW history (2.2 - with no competition). Anything lower than that was against Turner's Nitro.


:lmao. Dude what hell is wrong with you, that 2.2 rating doesn't mean shit, so many uneducated people here, it's sickening how clueless they are.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

The Buryer said:


> He came off extremely hypocritical and delusional.
> 
> - Starts off with "money is not everything" and then goes onto imply the exact opposite was the reason he left, for entire 2hrs of podcast.
> 
> ...



Yep everything the wwe does is GOAT. Everything Punk said was bs...

How someone can defend the E after hearing about the staph infection? That says it all. They don't give a flying fuck about the health of wrestlers.

You pointing to tna makes no sense either. WWE was massive for decades, and look what has happened in the last 10 years. The ratings have plummeted. Interest is at all all time low. Why? Because the guys they pushed on us, were failures. We got John Cena for 10 years. TNA was never even close to being as popular as WWF/WWE. Yet WWE, despite all the money is a fucking mess. 


Also if you actually listened to what Punk was aaying, money was NOT the reason he left. He felt he deserved more but he left because he was miserable working in that toxic environment and the fact that they lied to him about a staph infection he had. The rushed him back from surgeries. Told him when he was too beat up to work, they would just have him cut a promo, and then they put him in a match. Tell him they won't put him in w Ryback, then they do again and big surprise Ryback botches again. I could go on all damn day long. The majority of ppl agree with Punk because he had legit problems with the WWE.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Damn, I just found this. Where can I listen to the podcast? It's not in itunes yet, the stitcher link doesn't work and neither does his official page.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

roadkill_ said:


> Drew worst ratings in RAW history (2.2 - with no competition). Anything lower than that was against Turner's Nitro.


You know ratings are flawed right? It only matters if you have a ratings box.
Also Punk OUTSOLD CENA in Merch. Also Punk is no longer with the company and still gets his name chanted at WWE events. So much so at one point on live TV they started to edit out the CM PUNT chants by turning down the crowd .




MaybeLock said:


> Damn, I just found this. Where can I listen to the podcast? It's not in itunes yet, the stitcher link doesn't work and neither does his official page.


Should be here

http://app.stitcher.com/browse/feed/27599/details


----------



## Vlazz (Jan 14, 2008)

I hated Rock vs Cena 2. I would have rather seen Punk keep his championship until Mania and face Rock for the first time(instead of losing to Rock twice before Mania). Cena could have faced Taker and that Wrestlmania could have been even better.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

MaybeLock said:


> Where can I listen to the podcast?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

MaybeLock said:


> Damn, I just found this. Where can I listen to the podcast? It's not in itunes yet, the stitcher link doesn't work and neither does his official page.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxHRJnZsinQ


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Punk as leader of The Shield would have been :banderas


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

The thing that stands out to me the most is the fact that he had a staph infection for 3 months and the WWE doctor said it was nothing. He went to a doctor in Tampa and the doctor knew what it was without question.

That either signifies incompetence on the WWE's medical department, which I doubt. Or the more likely reason, the WWE has NOT changed at all, and all the WWE's PR about being a safe place to work is bullshit, and the medical team hid the injury so an upper card talent could work all the shows for 3 months.

It's actually a good thing for WWE he wasn't married to AJ Lee yet, or she'd have been able to sue the living shit out of them had he died from the untreated infection.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Stinger Fan said:


> He's an independent contractor, he can walk out and go wherever he wants.
> 
> I find it disturbing that some people insist on ignoring the stuff he says in the podcast, it makes me wonder if they even listened to him or they wanted him to be whining, crying about "me me me" and they didn't get that so they get pissed off. Its sad and immature way to look at things.


We're employed by will. Anyone can walk out whenever they want. Every single person in the country knows that. That's not the issue. Him being an independent contractor doesn't make it any different and no he can't go wherever he wants. He goes to TNA the next day and WWE would sue him and prevent that. The issue is the guy had so little respect for his employer/ industry that he thinks he's above it and just walked out in the middle of a job. In the wrestling industry the respectable to go out his with a notice and by putting someone over.


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

The Buryer said:


> He came off extremely hypocritical and delusional.
> 
> - Starts off with "money is not everything" and then goes onto imply the exact opposite was the reason he left, for entire 2hrs of podcast. *THIS IS TOTALLY NOT THE CASE*
> 
> ...


Basically totally disagree with most of your points. Sorry for not elaborating with all my points but you wrote so much I'd be here for ages. I've just addressed it in the quote.

Your hate for Punk just seems totally unnecessary and like you just found anyway possible to criticise what he said. Punk's clearly a dick but do you not think he had any valid points at all?

Also sorry about the all caps. Realised after I was nearly finished it was a stupid idea.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

roadkill_ said:


> LOL these quotes can't be real...


They're not. 

Some on here would love working for the WWE reading some peoples comments on here, in fact they'd take all of their shit and fucking love it!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I remember when that report about punk not wanting to lose to taker came out. Everyone dismissed it because duh everybody loses to taker..


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Cliffy said:


> I remember when that report about punk not wanting to lose to taker came out. Everyone dismissed it because duh everybody loses to taker..


Then they gave the streak to Brock. They let Brock do the sponsors. They let Brock go over Punk.

I can't stand this company anymore. I truly detest WWE and I'm still listening to the podcast.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oakue said:


> The thing that stands out to me the most is the fact that he had a staph infection for 3 months and the WWE doctor said it was nothing. He went to a doctor in Tampa and the doctor knew what it was without question.
> 
> That either signifies incompetence on the WWE's medical department, which I doubt. Or the more likely reason, the WWE has NOT changed at all, and all the WWE's PR about being a safe place to work is bullshit, and the medical team hid the injury so an upper card talent could work all the shows for 3 months.
> 
> It's actually a good thing for WWE he wasn't married to AJ Lee yet, or she'd have been able to sue the living shit out of them had he died from the untreated infection.


Exactly. These people saved Jerry Lawler from a heart attack INSTANTLY, the idea that their doctor doesn't know what a staph infection is is preposterous. This is no surprise to me, though, WWE has never shown any care for their employees.

Glad to hear Punk breaking his silence. Nobody can legitimately blame him and have a good case for it after hearing all this.

The one strike I'll mark against him is he's clearly blinded by his hatred of The Rock. To insinuate that Rock isn't a draw is beyond dumb.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

GillbergReturns said:


> We're employed by will. Anyone can walk out whenever they want. Every single person in the country knows that. That's not the issue. Him being an independent contractor doesn't make it any different and no he can't go wherever he wants. He goes to TNA the next day and WWE would sue him and prevent that.


No they wouldn´t. Has WWE ever won a lawsuit? Rule of thumb for any dispute: WWE are in the wrong and will settle out of court. You just have to be willing to live with the consequences, since WWE has a virtual monopoly on the industry. You can find yourself permanently out of the good graces with the biggest employer in that section of work. If you are willing to do that like Punk or DelRio recently you can just leave on your own terms.


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

Where can I listen to this podcast?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Even Bryan says Punk walking out gave him Mania :lol that freed up Trips. They wanted Sheamus vs Bryan.


Another case where the dirtsheets were right :kobe3


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

This should be the final straw for people concerning WWE. It really should. I'm not always the person who believes in lawsuits because people are lawsuit happy but this is a lawsuit well justified.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> We're employed by will. Anyone can walk out whenever they want. Every single person in the country knows that. That's not the issue. Him being an independent contractor doesn't make it any different and no he can't go wherever he wants. He goes to TNA the next day and WWE would sue him and prevent that. The issue is the guy had so *little respect* for his employer/ industry that he thinks he's above it and just walked out in the middle of a job. In the wrestling industry the respectable to *go out his with a notice* and by putting someone over.


Did you listen to the podcast, if then you wouldnt be making such statements

The company deserves no respect from him, if he was treated the way he claims especially the health issues

He went to his boss told him he was leaving hugged him, patted his back, shook hands with COO and said good bye


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Then they gave the streak to Brock. They let Brock do the sponsors. They let Brock go over Punk.
> 
> I can't stand this company anymore. I truly detest WWE and I'm still listening to the podcast.


That's because Brock >>> Punk, clearly no debating.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

RealLegend Killer said:


> Where can I listen to this podcast?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxHRJnZsinQ


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> That's because Brock >>> Punk, clearly no debating.


How? In terms of what? Mic skills? Nope. Ring skills? Nope. Brock has to have his own mouthpiece to talk for him. Punk stayed loyal to the business. Punk loves the business. Punk went through everything, year in and year out with WWE. Brock only cares about the money. It's Brock who is champ on the part time contract, not Punk.

Does this whole thing not sound warped to you?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

He just said "THEY WANTED ME TO LOSE TO A 45 YEAR OLD MAN"

Okay Phil, I really like you. Actually, I used to be a big mark. But nobody crosses that line. Undertaker is not a "45 year old man". He is Wrestlemania's biggest Attraction. He is once in a liftime Performer and human being. He is the greatest. Just being in the ring with him is a chance. Seth Rollins admitted being a little jealous when Taker choose Ambrose to have a one on one match on smackdown. Because Seth Rollins is a professionel, and he has passion for this ish. And he knows how much of a gift it is to just be in the ring with him. Add the fact THA IT WAS ON FUCKING WRESTLEMaNIA YOU BITCH. For the Streak. You wanted what, break the streak? Facing taker is bigger than a WWE championship. 

Go back to wanking to UFC


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I had been one who had been of the mindset that was against Punk for just walking out like he did, but listening to this interview has legitimately changed my opinion about the whole situation; it seems Punk just couldn't take the apparent toxic nature of the work environment that is the WWE anymore and it seems I can't really blame him thanks to the way he was treated. 

If he is happier and healthier then walking out was probably the best move for him.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> How? In terms of what? Mic skills? Nope. Ring skills? Nope. Brock has to have his own mouthpiece to talk for him. Punk stayed loyal to the business. Punk loves the business. Punk went through everything, year in and year out with WWE. Brock only cares about the money. It's Brock who is champ on the part time contract, not Punk.
> 
> Does this whole thing not sound warped to you?


Nope, Brock's simply a bigger name and a better wrestler, of course he would get things Punk didn't.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I had been one who had been of the mindset that was against Punk for just walking out like he did, but listening to this interview has legitimately changed my opinion about the whole situation; it seems Punk just couldn't take the apparent toxic nature of the work environment that is the WWE anymore and it seems I can't really blame him thanks to the way he was treated.
> 
> If he is happier and healthier then walking out was probably the best move for him.


Like Punk said, they are bullies.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Exactly. These people saved Jerry Lawler from a heart attack INSTANTLY, the idea that their doctor doesn't know what a staph infection is is preposterous. This is no surprise to me, though, WWE has never shown any care for their employees.
> 
> Glad to hear Punk breaking his silence. Nobody can legitimately blame him and have a good case for it after hearing all this.
> 
> The one strike I'll mark against him is he's clearly blinded by his hatred of The Rock. To insinuate that Rock isn't a draw is beyond dumb.


He never claimed Rock wasnt a draw, he said Wrestlemania is bigger draw than the Rock and if people are crediting Rock for Wrestlemania then they should also blame him for the much lower than expected SVS buys, but they blamed Miz and Truth, hence manipulating facts according to their wishes.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> Another case where the dirtsheets were right :kobe3


Yeah the dirtsheets can often spew some bullshit, but more often than not, they're right.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> Nope, Brock's simply a bigger name and a better wrestler, of course he would get things Punk didn't.


In what ways can you point to Brock being a better wrestler?

Also, he's a bigger name because he went to UFC. UFC has gotten more mainstream. Of course he'll be a bigger name. If things were the other way around with Punk going to UFC and Brock staying in WWE, and if Punk was a UFC champion with people knowing him and all of a sudden he came to WWE, of course he'd be the bigger name than Brock.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> He just said "THEY WANTED ME TO LOSE TO A 45 YEAR OLD MAN"
> 
> Okay Phil, I really like you. Actually, I used to be a big mark. But nobody crosses that line. Undertaker is not a "45 year old man". He is Wrestlemania's biggest Attraction. He is once in a liftime Performer and human being. He is the greatest. Just being in the ring with him is a chance. Seth Rollins admitted being a little jealous when Taker choose Ambrose to have a one on one match on smackdown. Because Seth Rollins is a professionel, and he has passion for this ish. And he knows how much of a gift it is to just be in the ring with him. Add the fact THA IT WAS ON FUCKING WRESTLEMaNIA YOU BITCH. For the Streak. You wanted what, break the streak? *Facing taker is bigger than a WWE championship. *
> 
> Go back to wanking to UFC


Shut the fuck up, no it isn't. The Main Event is the biggest match and their is only ONE. Punk worked a mid card match with Taker, that was a good match, but nothing beyond that.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Lebyonics said:


> He never claimed Rock wasnt a draw, he said Wrestlemania is bigger draw than the Rock and if people are crediting Rock for Wrestlemania then they should also blame him for the much lower than expected SVS buys, but they blamed Miz and Truth, hence manipulating facts according to their wishes.


It seems they have manipulated much more than that according to Punk.


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxHRJnZsinQ


thanks


----------



## WBS (Apr 19, 2014)

One important thing that is being ignored by the cm punk haters: he never dissed any wrestlers beside RYback; he said he is good with Batista (who agreed with him about the absurdity of coming back as face), he is good with Lesnar, he is good with The Rock and he is good with Kingston who gave to him a concussion for god sake ! he only questioned Vince and WWE creative direction for him, and rightfully so in my view.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> In what ways can you point to Brock being a better wrestler?
> 
> Also, he's a bigger name because he went to UFC. UFC has gotten more mainstream. Of course he'll be a bigger name. If things were the other way around with Punk going to UFC and Brock staying in WWE, and if Punk was a UFC champion with people knowing him and all of a sudden he came to WWE, of course he'd be the bigger name than Brock.


He's a legitimate beast with crazy athleticism for a guy his size and strength, point is Brock was the UFC HW Champion, Punk wasn't, if Punk was a bigger name than Brock, then he'd get more privileges too.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Also of legal note that Vince McMahon allegedly misinformed the public/investors about the status of CM Punk. There is a slight difference between "he´s on vacation" and "he´s suspended".


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> He's a legitimate beast with crazy athleticism for a guy his size and strength, point is Brock was the UFC HW Champion, Punk wasn't, if Punk was a bigger name than Brock, then he'd get more privileges too.


Thank You for proving my point. That doesn't always make it right, though. Yeah, Punk was a main eventer for WWE who held the title for 434 days. He also was enhancement talent for HHH, Rock, Undertaker and Lesnar when they didn't need it. Punk got screwed time and time again and they gave him the middle finger.

I'm glad at least Bryan got his moment at WrestleMania. I hope Bryan shoots on what the original plans were for him once he's finally done with WWE.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Surprised Dixie hasn't tried exploiting this whole situation. 

Her and TNA are usually all over stuff like this desperately clutching for relevancy


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> Shut the fuck up, no it isn't. The Main Event is the biggest match and their is only ONE. Punk worked a mid card match with Taker, that was a good match, but nothing beyond that.


Where did I say Main event you cheeky cunt? I SAID WWE CHAMPIONSHIP. Because yes, going after the likes of Edge, HBK, HHH, Batista, Ric Flair, Kevin Nash is bigger than a wwe championship. CM Punk deserved his main event but him calling the legend that is Taker a 45 year old man is too much. And I didn't want to insult you but you started this shit with your "shut the fuck up", nahb I ain't shutting the fuck up okay you twat?


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

Link?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

RMolloy24 said:


> Link?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxHRJnZsinQ


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Thank You for proving my point. That doesn't always make it right, though. Yeah, Punk was a main eventer for WWE who held the title for 434 days. He also was enhancement talent for HHH, Rock, Undertaker and Lesnar when they didn't need it. Punk got screwed time and time again and they gave him the middle finger.
> 
> I'm glad at least Bryan got his moment at WrestleMania. I hope Bryan shoots on what the original plans were for him once he's finally done with WWE.


What point was that, that better bigger name wrestler get more privileges than worse lesser known wrestlers? Punk wasn't good enough to go over any of those guys except maybe HHH, can't comment on that because I wasn't watching WWE at that time.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

GillbergReturns said:


> We're employed by will. Anyone can walk out whenever they want. Every single person in the country knows that. That's not the issue. Him being an independent contractor doesn't make it any different and no he can't go wherever he wants. He goes to TNA the next day and WWE would sue him and prevent that. The issue is the guy had so little respect for his employer/ industry that he thinks he's above it and just walked out in the middle of a job. In the wrestling industry the respectable to go out his with a notice and by putting someone over.


If Punk was in breach of contract he wouldn't have been able to lawyer up and get the WWE to make a settlement with him where he said he got everything that he asked for and more. You seem to be misunderstanding a very important aspect about contracts, they have specific terms. You can't say that someone is or isn't in breach of their contract when you have no knowledge of what the contract says. 

And I noticed that you said that Punk should have given notice and put someone over on his way out. I'm not really sure how you can say that in this case when Punk left with a concussion and a staph infection along with all sorts of other nagging injuries. He was in no condition to be in the ring and putting anyone over when he left. 



BruceLeGorille said:


> He just said "THEY WANTED ME TO LOSE TO A 45 YEAR OLD MAN"
> 
> Okay Phil, I really like you. Actually, I used to be a big mark. But nobody crosses that line. Undertaker is not a "45 year old man". He is Wrestlemania's biggest Attraction. He is once in a liftime Performer and human being. He is the greatest. Just being in the ring with him is a chance. Seth Rollins admitted being a little jealous when Taker choose Ambrose to have a one on one match on smackdown. Because Seth Rollins is a professionel, and he has passion for this ish. And he knows how much of a gift it is to just be in the ring with him. Add the fact THA IT WAS ON FUCKING WRESTLEMaNIA YOU BITCH. For the Streak. You wanted what, break the streak? Facing taker is bigger than a WWE championship.
> 
> Go back to wanking to UFC


Undertaker is a 45 year old man (well I guess 46 now?). You're also missing the whole point of what he said. They wanted Punk to lose twice to the Rock, who wasn't going to be around after Mania. Then they wanted Punk to lose the Undertaker, who wasn't going to be around for long after Mania. Then he took a couple months off and came back to lose to Brock Lesnar, who wasn't going to be around after their match. You can see why that would be frustrating. He's putting guys over that are just leaving after they win beat him.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

JamesK said:


> Hey look.. Once again trying to be the "cool" guy who goes against the grain.. Seriously if there was a threat about how many hours a day has i am sure that you would disagree with anyone who said 24 hours..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the part where I feel like a blindfold has finally been lifted off. 
For so long we've been pissed about the out of control booking, 
we'd all get super excited and then the:
"This is the best thing ever I can't wait" versus 
"I'm not trusting WWE with this booking I'm sure they'll screw it up" begins.
And guess what, the latter one always has won. 
Even just recently with Ambrose/Wyatt. Everyone marked, I marked like crazy at the end of HIAC, 
and we gave them yet another chance even after they had ruined stories 
that you didn't think could be ruined countless amount of times. 
Fast forward a month and they've done nothing for this feud. 

The day after flipping STING of all people debut in their company, 
RAW was re written numerous times. No plans whatsoever. 
No plans for anything, not even the Network!

I always gave them a chance every single time. But not anymore. 
I know they'll mess up everything. 
I thought maybe it was just always us (IWC) being so negative all the time, 
and just never giving them the benefit of the doubt. But nope. 
This company is just that stupid. 

For the first time ever, I honestly feel like I can quit watching WWE with no remorse. 
With everything that Punk has said it has just made me disgusted with this company, 
and he has broken my addiction to watching. 
I don't feel like I HAVE to watch anymore. 

I just hope all of this changes something. 
Maybe they'll see how wrong they are and change their ways. 

Who am I kidding! 
The company will die before they admit they're wrong about anything!

Glad Punk was able to live through it. 
Who knows what others have had to go through or are going through.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> Shut the fuck up, no it isn't. The Main Event is the biggest match and their is only ONE. Punk worked a mid card match with Taker, that was a good match, but nothing beyond that.


He can cry all he wants he never deserved that Main Event. WWF had a more profitable match lined up. Ball game is over with. John Cena is bigger than Punk. Rock is bigger than Punk. There's no real debate here just someone going on a delusional rant and his fellow delusional supporters pretending he's right.

If Punk would have stuck it out he could of guaranteed himself that elusive Main Event with his next contract. He could of made that a sticking point to renew. He chose to leave and it is what it is.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> What point was that, that better bigger name wrestler get more privileges than worse lesser known wrestlers? Punk wasn't good enough to go over any of those guys except maybe HHH, can't comment on that because I wasn't watching WWE at that time.


What do you mean he wasn't good enough? In terms of what? How was he not good enough? Also, why is it that these part timers can put over Cena but they can't put over Punk? Simply put, WWE didn't want to do it. They didn't want to give Punk his moment. They screwed Punk. Punk had all of these ideas to try to get himself further over but they put an end to that.

It could be argued Brock is bigger now because of his UFC work. Heck, there's even reports Brock may go back to UFC. Punk was loyal for eight years to the WWE. Punk, as he mentioned, did Make A Wish like everyone else did. Heck, he even said he did as much as Cena did, but the WWE chose to only mention Cena in an effort to build him up.

It's so funny how WWE had the whole anti-bully campaign. After listening to what Punk said, it sounds like nobody is bigger bullies than WWE themselves.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

KingJohn said:


> Yeah, having CM Punk in the match would have been a terrible idea, and he doesn't deserve as much as Rock or Cena tbh.


No it fucking wouldn't have been. Rock/Cena 2 was a horrid idea, the match sucked, and everyone was begging for Punk to stay in the storyline.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The only thing I believe is the medical info. I have no doubt wwe doctors are a bunch of quacks only working for the best interest in the company. 

Nikki wanted to get a opinion from wwe doctor cause she couldn't trust an outside doctor was telling her when she was out. I believe this is the case with a lot of wrestlers if that make sense. 

Ziggler bipolar emotions is a direct result of his concussion.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

KingJohn said:


> He's a legitimate beast with crazy athleticism for a guy his size and strength, point is Brock was the UFC HW Champion, Punk wasn't, if Punk was a bigger name than Brock, then he'd get more privileges too.


Punk sells twice more merch than him and his fanbase is much bigger.

Brock is only better known because UFC, and fuck that shit, is not like UFC is even that big.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Rexx said:


> Punk sells twice more merch than him and his fanbase is much bigger.
> 
> Brock is only better known because UFC, and fuck that shit, is not like UFC is even that big.


I should also add Punk was outselling Cena in terms of merchandise. Think about that for a minute. Just last week I saw a Best in the World shirt. I can't remember the last time I saw a Cena shirt in real life.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> If Punk was in breach of contract *he wouldn't have been able to lawyer up and get the WWE to make a settlement with him where he said he got everything that he asked for and more*. You seem to be misunderstanding a very important aspect about contracts, they have specific terms. You can't say that someone is or isn't in breach of their contract when you have no knowledge of what the contract says.
> 
> And I noticed that you said that Punk should have given notice and put someone over on his way out. I'm not really sure how you can say that in this case when Punk left with a concussion and a staph infection along with all sorts of other nagging injuries. He was in no condition to be in the ring and putting anyone over when he left.
> 
> ...


Apples and oranges. That's brand rights right there. CM Punk owns the rights of his name and WWE doesn't have the right to use it without compensating him. Just because he quit doesn't change that. That has nothing to do with him walking out. WWE settled with him because they were being bitter and tried to screw him over when they had no legal right to do so.

Didn't have to be the next day either. He could of healed up and went out properly.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> What do you mean he wasn't good enough? In terms of what? How was he not good enough? Also, why is it that these part timers can put over Cena but they can't put over Punk? Simply put, WWE didn't want to do it. They didn't want to give Punk his moment. They screwed Punk. Punk had all of these ideas to try to get himself further over but they put an end to that.
> 
> It could be argued Brock is bigger now because of his UFC work. Heck, there's even reports Brock may go back to UFC. Punk was loyal for eight years to the WWE. Punk, as he mentioned, did Make A Wish like everyone else did. Heck, he even said he did as much as Cena did, but the WWE chose to only mention Cena in an effort to build him up.
> 
> It's so funny how WWE had the whole anti-bully campaign. After listening to what Punk said, it sounds like nobody is bigger bullies than WWE themselves.


He's not good enough to go over Rock/Brock/WMTaker for the same reason Heath Slater's not gonna go over John Cena, he's simply not in their class. Cena is the only current guy big enough to get a win over any of them and even then Brock/Rock have wins over him too.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

obby said:


> No it fucking wouldn't have been. Rock/Cena 2 was a horrid idea, the match sucked, and everyone was begging for Punk to stay in the storyline.


Maybe wrestling fans were, causal fans have no idea who Punk is, and including him into the Rock/Cena feud would have been a terrible idea.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I should also add Punk was outselling Cena in terms of merchandise. Think about that for a minute. Just last week I saw a Best in the World shirt. I can't remember the last time I saw a Cena shirt in real life.


He was only outselling him for a few month period. By March of 12 it was neck and neck between the 2 and after that it went back to Cena. He sold a lot of gear after the shoot promo but no he didn't outsell Cena thru out. 

Cena lined up a national retailer to sell his crap. Let's not act like he's not selling gear.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Where did I say Main event you cheeky cunt? I SAID WWE CHAMPIONSHIP. Because yes, going after the likes of Edge, HBK, HHH, Batista, Ric Flair, Kevin Nash is bigger than a wwe championship. CM Punk deserved his main event but him calling the legend that is Taker a 45 year old man is too much. And I didn't want to insult you but you started this shit with your "shut the fuck up", nahb I ain't shutting the fuck up okay you twat?


Saying facing Taker is bigger than the WWE Championship, but the championship match is placed later in the card than the Taker Match. K THEN.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Rexx said:


> Punk sells twice more merch than him and *his fanbase is much bigger.*
> 
> Brock is only better known because UFC, and fuck that shit, is not like UFC is even that big.


No it's not.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

GillbergReturns said:


> Apples and oranges. That's brand rights right there. CM Punk owns the rights of his name and WWE doesn't have the right to use it without compensating him. Just because he quit doesn't change that. That has nothing to do with him walking out. WWE settled with him because they were being bitter and tried to screw him over when they had no legal right to do so.
> 
> Didn't have to be the next day either. He could of healed up and went out properly.


It's not apples and oranges. It's all in his contract(s) that he signed with the WWE.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> He's not good enough to go over Rock/Brock/WMTaker for the same reason Heath Slater's not gonna go over John Cena, he's simply not in their class. Cena is the only current guy big enough to get a win over any of them and even then Brock/Rock have wins over him too.


Are you seriously comparing Heath Slater to CM Punk? Punk's accomplishment in the business are way greater than Heath Slater's ever will be. Let's give Heath Slater a 434 day title reign and see how well that works out. That's one of the things Punk is most famous for. Slater was part of Nexus, but he was a supporting character. It was Barrett who was leader of the faction and the faction itself got everyone talking.

Punk cuts a worked shoot promo and wrestling fans everywhere melt. Everything is about Punk. He brought the hype to Money in the Bank. He's the one who left with the title and everyone was buzzing. 

Heath Slater is not even in the same area code as Punk. You keep saying Punk is not good enough and that he's not in their class, but tell me why. Tell me why Punk isn't good enough. You're just saying he's not good enough without providing any actual specifics and unless you can back up reasons as to why Punk is not good enough, I won't be able to take anything more you say seriously.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

The most interesting thing to hear was that he never actually quit the company.

I honestly never knew he was so banged up over the last 18 months, can't believe that he and others work through that kinda shit.

It's also abundantly clear that Triple H has a great disdain for him.

The similarities with the Warrior situation are very eerie.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> He can cry all he wants he never deserved that Main Event. WWF had a more profitable match lined up. Ball game is over with. John Cena is bigger than Punk. Rock is bigger than Punk. There's no real debate here just someone going on a delusional rant and his fellow delusional supporters pretending he's right.
> 
> If Punk would have stuck it out he could of guaranteed himself that elusive Main Event with his next contract. He could of made that a sticking point to renew. He chose to leave and it is what it is.


Undertaker and Lesnar are bigger stars than Bryan, Batista and Ortan
Undertaker vs Shawn had more star power than HHH vs Ortan
Rock vs Austin had more star power than Lesnar vs Angle
Hogan vs Rock had more star power than HHH vs Jericho

So according to your logic all of them should have been the main event. Bottom line is star power will always bring in viewers irrespective of their place on card. Cena vs Rock 1 was justified but not part 2


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

What an amazing listen that was. I've been behind Punk's decision to leave since January. Actually hearing how little of a priority the company places on the health of their talent is still mind boggling. I completely agree that there needs to be a union so the guys can keep WWE in line when it comes to injuries and such. And that doctor needs to be fired immediately!!

Overall, there was a lot of interesting information. Now folks whining about how he 'walked out' are proven wrong. First he was suspended and then he was fired, ON HIS FUCKING WEDDING DAY, at that. And people wonder why I've never liked Triple H?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> The most interesting thing to hear was that he never actually quit the company.
> 
> I honestly never knew he was so banged up over the last 18 months, can't believe that he and others work through that kinda shit.
> 
> ...


So WWE is spewing its own lies on TV. Can that be slander or defamation of character? 

I cannot wait for the sequel on this. I just can't. So he'll be back again this coming week? I'll be tuned in. That's for sure.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Are you seriously comparing Heath Slater to CM Punk? Punk's accomplishment in the business are way greater than Heath Slater's ever will be. Let's give Heath Slater a 434 day title reign and see how well that works out. That's one of the things Punk is most famous for. Slater was part of Nexus, but he was a supporting character. It was Barrett who was leader of the faction and the faction itself got everyone talking.
> 
> Punk cuts a worked shoot promo and wrestling fans everywhere melt. Everything is about Punk. He brought the hype to Money in the Bank. He's the one who left with the title and everyone was buzzing.
> 
> Heath Slater is not even in the same area code as Punk. You keep saying Punk is not good enough and that he's not in their class, but tell me why. Tell me why Punk isn't good enough. You're just saying he's not good enough without providing any actual specifics and unless you can back up reasons as to why Punk is not good enough, I won't be able to take anything more you say seriously.


Heath Slater is to John Cena as CM Punk is to Brock, Rock, WrestleMania Undertaker tbh. He's not good enough because Brock, Rock, and WrestleMania Undertaker are the three biggest names in WWE over the past 5 years. CM Punk is the owner of one of the worst WWE Championship reigns of all time.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

The most mind blowing thing i've ever heard. Amazing stuff. Some of it I don't agree with his point of view but many of his points I totally agree with and understand.

Fuck this company for firing him on his wedding day. Cunts.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> Undertaker is a 45 year old man (well I guess 46 now?). You're also missing the whole point of what he said. They wanted Punk to lose twice to the Rock, who wasn't going to be around after Mania. Then they wanted Punk to lose the Undertaker, who wasn't going to be around for long after Mania. Then he took a couple months off and came back to lose to Brock Lesnar, who wasn't going to be around after their match. You can see why that would be frustrating. He's putting guys over that are just leaving after they win beat him.


He's 50 in a few months :lol


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

KingJohn said:


> No it's not.


Yeah, it is.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

On the night Punk left WWE, he told Vince and Hunter that it was garbage that Bryan wasn’t involved in the Mania 30 main event.
Vince’s response was “Randy Orton versus Batista is going to be the biggest WrestleMania main event ever.” :heston

Part of Punk’s termination papers was a No Compete Clause that says he can’t work for the UFC. Alberto Del Rio also got served this same clause. That’s a pretty good indication that the WWE do indeed see MMA as competition.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm honestly surprised by how many people seem to find Punk's comments about WWE a revelation. I'd have thought on an internet forum where a lot of you seem to have been following the business for many years, you'd know just how scummy WWE actually is. This business is extremely dirty, and quite frankly, none of this surprises me. There is already enough out there in shoots, interviews, reports, that shows WWE is a very backwards place. Nothing Punk says is anyting new on that front.

In regards to the actual podcast, I thought it was an entertaining listen. WWE did some very questionable things to Punk, with the medical issue especially being disgusting. Punk himself though comes off as believing in his own hype far too much. There are far too many inconsistencies and double speak in this podcast. We should cut the bullshit, because it's about money. And I don't know what world he's living in where he thinks he deserves to be paid the same Lesnar, Cena, Undertaker, and Rock. He's nowhere near that level, and the shit he says about Undertaker is disrespectful.

Even Colt points out why Rock matters, but Punk's argument is Wrestlemania is the draw. Yes, dimwit, the Wrestlemania brand matters. But without The Rock, without Floyd, without Donald Trump, the only time Wrestlemania managed over a million buys was when Batista/Triple H headlined a decade ago and it was a different time. The Rock made the difference in hundreds of thousands of buys from the prior Wrestlemania shows. If CM Punk thinks that's not a big deal, he should probably take note of how Wrestlemania 30 had the worst international Mania buys, and also didn't do a great domestic number without the network. What does he think would happen if Rock wasn't present between 27-29? He'd be shown even more as one of the worst top draws since those PPVs would have just declined even further from WM26.

As for Undertaker, he's someone who's been in the business over 20 years. He's basically dedicated to the WWE, and whilst the streak may not have been as big of a deal in the past, WWE very clearly began focusing on it much more starting at Wrestlemania 23, and by the time Shawn and Triple H had the consecutive matches, it's one of the biggest parts of the show. And yes you lose to Undertaker, because he's ten times the star you are. What a fucking joke calling him an old man and as if it's unreasonable to lose to him. If CM Punk was as big of a draw as he thought he was, maybe Vince wouldn't have to rely on part-timers to help the biggest show of the year.

Basically, a lot of this really just comes down to his ego. He wants to the number one guy, but he's not big enough for it, and WWE is prioritising the bigger stars. This pisses him off, and coupled with his money problems with WWE, and his health issues, he just gave up at the end of it. But call it what it is, this motherfucker would've stuck around if they gave him the money and Mania main event. WWE is a piece of a shit company, this isn't news, but he isn't a martyr, and the amount of contradictions he has, and the inconsistency just makes him come across as confused.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

To people saying that Superstar X is bigger than Punk, just remember that Superstar X had a rocketship strapped to him. Punk never. Treated as a midcarder by management even though he clearly possessed main event level talent.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> It's not apples and oranges. It's all in his contract(s) that he signed with the WWE.


No, you're pretending that it applies to the situation when it doesn't. Anyone can walk out whenever they want. It doesn't matter if work at McDonald's, if you're in the NFL, or if you're independent contractor. Now you may of have to pay a price for it which Punk didn't because of his contract status but it doesn't change the fact that as your employer you really do owe them some sort of respect. In the wrestling industry protocol is to at least put someone over as you're going.

CM Punk could not make millions of dollars and retire at 35 anywhere but the WWE. To act like they screwed him over is beyond laughable. He can retire just do it the right way. Inform them that you're leaving and put someone over on you're way out. That's not too much to ask. Austin, Rock, Taker, Michaels, Batista, Flair etc, etc all went out that way but I guess Punk is better than everyone.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Brilliant podcast. I don't want to believe most of what Punk says. I don't want to think of WWE that way. Sounds legit though.... He didn't say shit all this time with everyone calling him a quitter. There's no benefit to him lying or saying anything at this point. He even admitted that he was hard as hell to work with. I'm sure that he tilted these situations toward his point of view, but the overall theme seems to fit.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

No one ever takes illegal downloads into consideration when discussing buyrates.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

KingJohn said:


> Heath Slater is to John Cena as CM Punk is to Brock, Rock, WrestleMania Undertaker tbh. He's not good enough because Brock, Rock, and WrestleMania Undertaker are the three biggest names in WWE over the past 5 years. *CM Punk is the owner of one of the worst WWE Championship reigns of all time*.


fpalm The bolded part is just your opinion and it is not one shared by the majority of WWE's audience. Secondly, The comparisons you are drawing are absolutely ridiculous. 

If you want to compare Punk to someone like Jericho, Bryan or Edge then fine it's a rational but debatable point of view. If you're going to come in here and start spewing fucking nonsense comparing Heath Slater and John Cena as being the same as Punk to Brock, Rock or Taker then you don't know what you are talking about. 

Get a fucking clue.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

KingJohn said:


> He's not good enough to go over Rock/Brock/WMTaker for the same reason Heath Slater's not gonna go over John Cena, he's simply not in their class. Cena is the only current guy big enough to get a win over any of them and even then Brock/Rock have wins over him too.


What an absolutely idiotic argument. Every wrestler was a nobody at some point before going over the established stars. 

The difference is that the current regulars that bust their asses year round have no leverage to force WWE´s hand. As long as WWE takes the lazy short term approach of featuring/favouring the part-timers they are screwed. The part-timers obviously are complicit and cash easy six/seven figure paydays. They are happy and guys like Sting and Lesnar dictate terms to WWE/Vince like very few regulars can. Ironically Punk improved his standing by quitting to the point that he could probably get a similar deal to Lesnar, and become one of the part-timers he despises so much currently.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

own1997 said:


> To people saying that Superstar X is bigger than Punk, just remember that Superstar X had a rocketship strapped to him. Punk never. Treated as a midcarder by management *even though he clearly possessed main event level talent.*


Wasn't clear to me tbh.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

76 pages, wow...can we get a cliffnotes version of the interview?


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> fpalm The bolded part is just your opinion and it is not one shared by the majority of WWE's audience. Secondly, The comparisons you are drawing are absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> If you want to compare Punk to someone like Jericho, Bryan or Edge then fine it's a rational but debatable point of view. If you're going to come in here and start spewing fucking nonsense equating Heath Slater and John Cena as being the same as Punk to Brock, Rock or Taker then you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> Get a fucking clue.


You're telling me his 400+ day reign was a success? And maybe close to Bryan but he's not close to Jericho or Edge.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> Heath Slater is to John Cena as CM Punk is to Brock, Rock, WrestleMania Undertaker tbh. He's not good enough because Brock, Rock, and WrestleMania Undertaker are the three biggest names in WWE over the past 5 years. CM Punk is the owner of one of the worst WWE Championship reigns of all time.


Between 2011-2013, Punk was the biggest full time name on the roster other than Cena. 

From what it seems to me, Punk actually tried to get himself further over and become even bigger. Heck, he was outselling Cena in terms of merchandise. WWE wasn't listening to its fans. WWE just does whatever it wants to do.

This is what they do. They manipulate stuff to how they want it to go. Did you not listen to the interview that Punk said that he did just as much Make A Wish stuff that John Cena did? Who is the only one who was put on a pedestal by WWE for it? Cena. Why didn't they advertise other wrestlers doing it? That's not what they wanted. They want us to believe that Cena is this saint who walks on water when everyone else does the same stuff he has been doing. He works hard? So does everyone else. He does charity work? So does everyone else.

Punk had his own ideas on how to get himself over. He wanted his Wrestlemania moment. He never got it. The closest thing he had to a Wrestlemania moment was retaining over Jericho at Wrestlemania 28 and what is that? I would have liked to have seen Punk face Cena/Rock 2. It would have been something fresh and different.

The man was even fired on his wedding day. He was told how he would be owed one. Then another and then another. That's three things they said they would give him. He was working through all of these tears in his body, a doctor found a staph infection in the man for crying out loud and WWE kept manipulating and distorting things.

It's the same thing with Daniel Bryan. The fans wanted Daniel Bryan. Clearly Vince didn't. Vince wanted Orton and Batista until he had no choice but to give it to Bryan. Bryan was so white hot this year it's absurd. Fans were chanting. They wanted Bryan so badly. If anybody not named Daniel Bryan was walking out of New Orleans as champion, I don't know what would have happened. I cannot even imagine.

Heck, when Bryan lost the title to Sheamus in 18 seconds, everyone was against it but Vince did what he wanted to do.

Ryder, Bryan and Punk all got themselves over. It seems like WWE didn't like that too much.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

LMAO at the Universe/post-boom marks for this midget trying to excuse the obvious god-complex. The guy has the ego of Hulk Hogan and the drawing power of Lance Storm.

:trips3:batista3


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

skarvika said:


> 76 pages, wow...can we get a cliffnotes version of the interview?


CM Punk's still a whiny, self entitled, douche, WWE medical staff sucks.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

own1997 said:


> To people saying that Superstar X is bigger than Punk, just remember that Superstar X had a rocketship strapped to him. Punk never. Treated as a midcarder by management even though he clearly possessed main event level talent.


No rocket ship yet he went over everyone you can think of in 2012. Wtf.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

While I disagree on stuff with punk the STAPH INFECTION THING IS TERRIBLE WHAT THE FUCKING HELL


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

ElTerrible said:


> What an absolutely idiotic argument. Every wrestler was a nobody at some point before going over the established stars.
> 
> The difference is that the current regulars that bust their asses year round have no leverage to force WWE´s hand. As long as WWE takes the lazy short term approach of featuring/favouring the part-timers they are screwed. The part-timers obviously are complicit and cash easy six/seven figure paydays. They are happy and guys like Sting and Lesnar dictate terms to WWE/Vince like very few regulars can. Ironically Punk improved his standing by quitting to the point that he could probably get a similar deal to Lesnar, and become one of the part-timers he despises so much currently.


Sure, every big star was a nobody at some point, but they showed big time Main Event level talent at some point to make them big stars, Punk never did.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

I_Hate_You said:


> No other ever takes illegal downloads into consideration when discussing buyrates.


Because it's bullshit, that's why. It may affect normal PPVs, but it doesn't affect Wrestlemania as much.

There is a reason why Wrestlemania 26 did under 900,000 buys, but the following year, with a much worse card, it just jumped up to over a million. That's because The Rock just showed up. The year after, when Rock and Cena actually had a match, they did the biggest overall number for Wrestlemania ever. Even Wrestlemania 29 managed over a million. People paid. More than they did for Wrestlemania 25 or 26.

Rock's not here this year, and WWE does one of the worst domestic numbers they've ever done, and the absolute worst international number for Wrestlemania. The saving grace is the Network subscriptions, but that's something they gave away for 6 months at $60. But if we listen to the audience, Bryan is the most over superstar in the past decade!! It didn't mean shit at the end of the day, over as he is, and notable of a draw he is, because he's not that big. And neither was CM Punk. At the height of his 2011 Summer of Punk angle, he did shit numbers. He has no leg to stand on except his merchandise.

How do these illegal downloads magically matter so much the year The Rock isn't present? If the product and stars were attractive enough to the larger audience, people would pay. It took The Rock coming back to get that done, and Vince knew this, which is why they set up another Cena/Rock match. He took the two biggest stars, and threw them together. It's really as simple as that.

The fact that Punk tries to use smark arguments which are ill-informed as they are just shows his hypocrisy even further. I sympathise with him in the way WWE has treated him in some aspects, because he's not the only they've treated like shit and I know this. But when it comes to drawing, or how much he thinks he deserves to be paid, or all this crap he says in the podcast but then contradicts himself, it's a bunch of crap. It's his own ego and him believing in his own hype way too much.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk being fired on his wedding means WWE give no fuck and should not be messed with. 


I wonder why punk choose NOW to spill his guts and not like a week after his wedding or whenever.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes Era said:


> No rocket ship yet he went over everyone you can think of in 2012. Wtf.


He didn't go over anyone that mattered. His biggest wins were over Jericho and Daniel Bryan, both of which at that point were upper mid carders at best.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> CM Punk's still a whiny, self entitled, douche, WWE medical staff sucks.


No. It seems to me like you have a blind hatred for Punk and I think Punk was trying to be as humble as possible in the interview and the only real people he got down on were Ryback and management itself.

Warrior said in his day that backstage WWF was a zoo. It sounds like nothing has changed.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

That staph infection shit is crazy, he could have died. Alot of it just sounded like a nightmare. Never been a huge cm punk fan but respect.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> No. It seems to me like you have a blind hatred for Punk and I think Punk was trying to be as humble as possible in the interview and the only real people he got down on were Ryback and management itself.
> 
> Warrior said in his day that backstage WWF was a zoo. It sounds like nothing has changed.


The guy has a god complex and is a reknowned douche nozzle. And what makes this worse is that he completely sucked, dead crowds, dead ratings. 400 noisy fans online went to his head.

He's probably reading this thread right now.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> No. It seems to me like you have a blind hatred for Punk and I think Punk was trying to be as humble as possible in the interview and the only real people he got down on were Ryback and management itself.
> 
> Warrior said in his day that backstage WWF was a zoo. It sounds like nothing has changed.


Yeah, saying he should have gone over HHH, Brock, Rock, and Taker at WM and gotten payed the same as Cena and Rock is real humble.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

And Vince wonders why they have no stars other than Cena but job Punk to Rock, HHH, Undertaker and Brock Lesnar when Punk was a the peak of his popularity. A Hollywood star slumming for old times sake, a guy who doesn't give a shit about the business and only wrestles five times a year and two semi-retired mid-forty year olds who wrestle 1-2 times a year tops.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

This is the greatest work in professional wrestling history. How people can say WWE have lost their way when they write incredible shit like this is beyond me!

Can't wait for the payoff :mark:


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Between 2011-2013, Punk was the biggest full time name on the roster other than Cena.
> 
> From what it seems to me, Punk actually tried to get himself further over and become even bigger. Heck, he was outselling Cena in terms of merchandise. WWE wasn't listening to its fans. WWE just does whatever it wants to do.
> 
> ...


That´s the other part that undermines every attempt to logically discuss hierarchy. WWE simply ignores what their fans and common sense dictate. They always have, when they had the market power. The fans were ridiculously behind Bryan, Punk, Ziggler at various stages and Vince still put obstacles in their way to stop their momentum. It sounds completely retarded that somebody would do that, but it´s actually true.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Stone Hot said:


> Punk being fired on his wedding means WWE give no fuck and should not be messed with.
> 
> 
> I wonder why punk choose NOW to spill his guts and not like a week after his wedding or whenever.


Austin has McMahon on his podcast next week. 
They can't just ignore this now. 
Buuuuuuuut, I'm sure they will.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

roadkill_ said:


> The guy has a god complex and is a reknowned douche nozzle. And what makes this worse is that he completely sucked, dead crowds, dead ratings. 400 noisy fans online went to his head.
> 
> He's probably reading this thread right now.


He even said himself he wanted three things. One of them was to main event Wrestlemania. He said he didn't even care if he won. He said they could have done it elimination style and he was eliminated in the first five minutes. He put in all of that work, got over as much as he could and WWE wasn't transparent and honest with him. 

I heard nothing but CM Punk chants when he was champion. He was still a hot commodity with the fans just before turning heel. If anything, Punk got the shaft and that is what he is upset about. I don't think he ever came across as being better than others. He even said himself he didn't want it to turn into a shoot interview.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> And Vince wonders why they have no stars other than Cena but job Punk to Rock, HHH, Undertaker and Brock Lesnar when Punk was a the peak of his popularity. A Hollywood star slumming for old times sake, a guy who doesn't give a shit about the business and only wrestles five times a year and two semi-retired mid-forty year olds who wrestle 1-2 times a year tops.


Losing =/= jobbing, Punk was simply not good or a big enough name to go over any those "part timers."


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Karma101 said:


> This is the greatest work in professional wrestling history. How people can say WWE have lost their way when they write incredible shit like this is beyond me!
> 
> Can't wait for the payoff :mark:


Oh no fucking doubt Vince and HHH are already talking to AJ Lee right now, sending out the feelers whether they can turn this into a storyline. As Ted DiBiase used to say: Every man has a price.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> And Vince wonders why they have no stars other than Cena but job Punk to Rock, HHH, Undertaker and Brock Lesnar when Punk was a the peak of his popularity. A Hollywood star slumming for old times sake, a guy who doesn't give a shit about the business and only wrestles five times a year and two semi-retired mid-forty year olds who wrestle 1-2 times a year tops.


They did try to create stars.

CM Punk is a star they pushed. He can go on all he wants about how he made himself, not the fans or the WWE, but that's bullshit. It's a combined effort. They were pushing him on and off since 2008, just because he finally managed to shine a little more when the bigger stars who were overshadowing him finally left doesn't mean he did it all by himself. He was getting his time in the limelight in 2009 too until he pissed off Undertaker. Jeff Hardy was also getting over huge until he fucked up. This doesn't include guys like Lashley and Kennedy who ended up going nowhere for different reasons.

It's not really under their control that Batista, Shawn Michaels, Undertaker, and Triple H all pretty much retired or semi-retired at the same time whilst they were already losing talent. Then shortly after Edge was gone too. WWE was pretty much focused on Rock/Cena for a while, but they're in the process of creating stars now too.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

KingJohn said:


> You're telling me his 400+ day reign was a success? And maybe close to Bryan but he's not close to Jericho or Edge.


Punk's title reign was a failure not because of anything Punk did, it failed because WWE never treated the title and him in turn when he had it as anything more then an absolute joke and a literal transitional period until they could get the belt on the Rock, they rarely if ever let Punk and the WWE Championship main event pay per views; instead driving Punk down into the abyss of the midcard while Cena vs Lauranatis/Show and other glorious matchups were constantly main eventing over the WWE Championship match. 

The WWE never treated his reign as anything but something to be laughed at, that is the truth.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> He didn't go over anyone that mattered. His biggest wins were over Jericho and Daniel Bryan, both of which at that point were upper mid carders at best.


I'm not sure if you've heard of this guy before but there's this guy by the name of John Cena and Punk only went over him 100 times from 2011 to 2013.

No, clean wins don't matter. In fact I can list on one hand how many clean wins were in the AE period. Punk won every single ppv match between the 2 and that's what really matters. Sure he got screwed over by HHH, and didn't win against Rock, Lesnar or Taker still he got plenty of booking. Rock never beat Austin until Austin's last day. He did just fine.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> That´s the other part that undermines every attempt to logically discuss hierarchy. WWE simply ignores what their fans and common sense dictate. They always have, when they had the market power. The fans were ridiculously behind Bryan, Punk, Ziggler at various stages and Vince still put obstacles in their way to stop their momentum. It sounds completely retarded that somebody would do that, but it´s actually true.


Just this past Sunday when Ziggler did the bulk of the work for team Cena, how was WWE spinning it? They had Cena team up with Ziggler. They had Cena cut off Ziggler in a promo and they were building up Sting and Team Cena as the ones having taken down Team Authority when it was Dolph who did the heavy lifting. Ziggler was the one who took out Rollins. Sting simply neutralized HHH and put Ziggler on top of Rollins to make the cover. That was it.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> He even said himself he wanted three things. One of them was to main event Wrestlemania. He said he didn't even care if he won. He said they could have done it elimination style and he was eliminated in the first five minutes. He put in all of that work, got over as much as he could and WWE wasn't transparent and honest with him.
> 
> I heard nothing but CM Punk chants when he was champion. He was still a hot commodity with the fans just before turning heel. If anything, Punk got the shaft and that is what he is upset about. I don't think he ever came across as being better than others. He even said himself he didn't want it to turn into a shoot interview.


Yeah, I'm actually very proud of Punk because of that. I gave him a shit ton of hate in the past for how he conducted himself in his Interviews, but this time round, apart from his retarded comments about deserving as much as the Legends or hating on Rock and a few other things like about Jericho I'm mostly on board with him. He may have exagerrated about a few things which I take with a grain of salt, but overall he came across pretty well.

It's also nice to hear him talk. Most wrestlers outside WWE, even some of the good talkers are just rather boring and just not that interesting. CM Punk still proved even in a random Interview why he was praised as such a great talker. People are comparing Ambrose to him, but I gotta say no with all due respect to Ambrose. Dude is a far better talker than him, only Wyatt is a better talker than Punk right now.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

KingJohn said:


> Losing =/= jobbing, Punk was simply not good or a big enough name to go over any those "part timers."


Let me see. He was the most popular guy on the roster, that was having the best matches and cutting the best promos, also outselling the top guy in merchandise selling.

If Punk wasn't good enough to you... Who the fuck is in this world actually is?


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm just listening right now and I'm at the 50:00 mark. My eyebrows raised when he talked about what he thought they should've done at Mania 29 because that's exactly what I thought would happen myself; a three-way elimination match where Punk gets taken out first and it comes down to Rock and Cena.

I also like his train of thought on Daniel Bryan: "We should've been like Bret/Shawn." Interesting dynamic.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

KingJohn said:


> Losing =/= jobbing, *Punk was simply not good or a big enough name to go over any those "part timers.*"


Yes he was, and it's a bit silly to think otherwise. He was over as fuck, moving merchandise, and the fans loved him. All he was missing was a few big wins over those "part-timers" to truly elevate him.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Just this past Sunday when Ziggler did the bulk of the work for team Cena, how was WWE spinning it? They had Cena team up with Ziggler. They had Cena cut off Ziggler in a promo and they were building up Sting and Team Cena as the ones having taken down Team Authority when it was Dolph who did the heavy lifting. Ziggler was the one who took out Rollins. Sting simply neutralized HHH and put Ziggler on top of Rollins to make the cover. That was it.


Good point. Ziggler had Rollins beat. All Sting did was restore the natrual outcome, being that Ziggler by himself defeated three people.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Punk's title reign was a failure not because of anything Punk did, it failed because WWE never treated the title and him in turn when he had it as anything more then an absolute joke and a literal transitional period until they could get the belt on the Rock, they rarely if ever let Punk and the WWE Championship main event pay per views; instead driving Punk down into the abyss of the midcard while Cena vs Lauranatis/Show and other glorious matchups were constantly main eventing over the WWE Championship match.
> 
> The WWE never treated his reign as anything but something to be laughed at, that is the truth.


Because it wasn't much more than that tbh.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm listening to it now and this man is categorically the biggest asshole I've ever heard of in more than 20 years of being into pro wrestling.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

DarkLady said:


> Yes he was, and it's a bit silly to think otherwise. He was over as fuck, moving merchandise, and the fans loved him. All he was missing was a few big wins over those "part-timers" to truly elevate him.


After 2 years of being a main eventer, he didn't need big wins to elevate him. That's bullshit. He'd hit his peak. He couldn't move the needle in a worthwhile way when he was at his hottest in 2011, why the fuck would WWE have him go over the likes of Rock, Lesnar, and Undertaker who are far more valuable two years later when he's basically winding down? The only one he should've gone over is Triple H in the beginning.

The Rock is still strong enough that he could come back and face Brock, Batista, or Triple H, and break records again.

Undertaker is still big enough to come back and have one or two more big matches with Cena and Sting.

Lesnar is already being used to create another big star. They're trying to squeeze whatever value they can out of him.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> Because it wasn't much more than that tbh.


No. WWE had the power to have Punk main event segments and pay-per views with his title matches. They simply did not do that. Punk said it himself that WWE wasn't even giving him the chance to draw.

This is also why I say Vince screwed Bret instead of Bret screwing Bret. If it's true that Bret was willing to drop the title to any wrestler not named Shawn Michaels, then Vince should have respected that, but it seems Vince does whatever he wants to do.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> I'm not sure if you've heard of this guy before but there's this guy by the name of John Cena and Punk only went over him 100 times from 2011 to 2013.
> 
> No, clean wins don't matter. In fact I can list on one hand how many clean wins were in the AE period. Punk won every single ppv match between the 2 and that's what really matters. Sure he got screwed over by HHH, and didn't win against Rock, Lesnar or Taker still he got plenty of booking. Rock never beat Austin until Austin's last day. He did just fine.


Punk went over Cena TWICE in one on one matches. The second of which was dirty as fuck, and wasn't really a win since he lost right after which. I didn't watch during the AE, but comparing him to Cena, Cena went over HHH, HBK, Kurt Angle, JBL, Edge all clean in about a 2 year period.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

KingJohn said:


> Because it wasn't much more than that tbh.


It would have more then the joke it was if WWE had taken his reign seriously like they should have, even if the end result was to get the Rock the belt.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

The Caped Crusader said:


> I'm honestly surprised by how many people seem to find Punk's comments about WWE a revelation. I'd have thought on an internet forum where a lot of you seem to have been following the business for many years, you'd know just how scummy WWE actually is. This business is extremely dirty, and quite frankly, none of this surprises me. There is already enough out there in shoots, interviews, reports, that shows WWE is a very backwards place. Nothing Punk says is anyting new on that front.
> 
> In regards to the actual podcast, I thought it was an entertaining listen. WWE did some very questionable things to Punk, with the medical issue especially being disgusting. Punk himself though comes off as believing in his own hype far too much. There are far too many inconsistencies and double speak in this podcast. We should cut the bullshit, because it's about money. And I don't know what world he's living in where he thinks he deserves to be paid the same Lesnar, Cena, Undertaker, and Rock. He's nowhere near that level, and the shit he says about Undertaker is disrespectful.
> 
> ...


Punk never said he should be receiving more salaries or more money than the big stars. He thought he deserved the main event and wouldnt be complaining about money if he had gotten the main event. He wanted either the main event or the same pay involved in that match acknowledging that he deserved that spot but was not been given. It was adding more wounds whenever they praised his match that it should have been the main event but paid him much lower than the bigger stars involved in the event.

Punk speaks the double standards involved he says that Wrestlemania is the bigger draw than Rock. He argues that if people are giving credit to Rock for Wrestlemania they should also blame him for the much lower than expected buys for SVS, but they blame Rtruth and Miz and hence manipulating facts according to their wishes. Nowhere he said Rock was not a draw 

Punk was frustrated about him direction and he clearly let his emotions while speaking about Undertaker. Lol at Undertaker being 10 times the star that is CM Punk, good exaggeration. CM Punk was not a big draw because he never had the machine backing him and that is what all the complaining was about, nobody knows whether he could have been a huge draw had the company been behind him but the dude was selling shit load of merchandise uptil his heel turn and had the 5th biggest year in merchandise sales below the big four.

Well that was the problem WWE was prioritizing bigger stars and was running circles among themselves for the present gains without thinking about what would be the future once these stars fade out.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

roadkill_ said:


> LMAO at the Universe/post-boom marks for this midget trying to excuse the obvious god-complex. The guy has the ego of Hulk Hogan and the drawing power of Lance Storm.
> 
> :trips3:batista3


:trips5


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

The Caped Crusader said:


> After 2 years of being a main eventer, he didn't need big wins to elevate him. That's bullshit. He'd hit his peak. He couldn't move the needle in a worthwhile way when he was at his hottest in 2011, why the fuck would WWE have him go over the likes of Rock, Lesnar, and Undertaker who are far more valuable two years later when he's basically winding down? The only one he should've gone over is Triple H in the beginning.


If Punk went over HHH, then it would have helped him as far as going over Rock, Lesnar and Undertaker. Like Punk asked, who is going over? The other person? Is that other person there the next night? The answer is no. 

According to Punk, he was even supposed to get that win back from HHH. Maybe that's true, but I wouldn't be surprised if WWE didn't follow through. If HHH legitimately doesn't like Punk, I doubt he'd have done a clean job.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

HBK 3:16 said:


> It would have more then the joke it was if WWE had taken his reign seriously like they should have, even if the end result was to get the Rock the belt.


It really wouldn't have though, only think him Main Eventing would have done was make buy rates go down.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Chrome said:


> You'd think someone with the name "CM Punk is A God" would wanna be first in line to hear something like this.


It's been over 10 months.. I don't give a shit anymore.. It's not like he left 2 weeks ago.

I still don't know why he left and i'll probably never know. I don't plan on listening to Cabana's stupid podcast.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

in the middle of the shitstorm no one will notice

I have a small dick


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd love to hear what he has to say but every time I try to get to the podcast the fucking server is down.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Biggest shitstorm of the year :banderas

He really is CM God. Get on your knees geeks and praise the man who saved WM30 and exposed the retardation of WWE and it's medical staff :drose


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Lebyonics said:


> Punk never said he should be receiving more salaries or more money than the big stars. He thought he deserved the main event and wouldnt be complaining about money if he had gotten the main event. He wanted either the main event or the same pay involved in that match acknowledging that he deserved that spot but was not been given. It was adding more wounds whenever they praised his match that it should have been the main event but paid him much lower than the bigger stars involved in the event.
> 
> Punk speaks the double standards involved he says that Wrestlemania is the bigger draw than Rock. He argues that if people are giving credit to Rock for Wrestlemania they should also blame him for the much lower than expected buys for SVS, but they blame Rtruth and Miz and hence manipulating facts according to their wishes. Nowhere he said Rock was not a draw
> 
> ...


He says it himself. He can't seem to comprehend that it's not about match quality, it's business and about what you bring in. Rock, Lesnar, Cena get more money because they bring more business. Just because they praise his match doesn't mean he's as big of a star. And Undertaker is indeed a much bigger star than him. His fued with Batista on the B-show did more business than CM Punk did in his entire 400+ reign. I won't bother with Undertaker's rivalries with Stone Cold back in 1998.

Internet fans always use this bullshit about the machine not being behind him. What the fuck does that even mean? He was treated as the second biggest star of the company behind Cena, given programs with Rock, Lesnar, Undertaker, and a 400+ day title reign. What more do you want? Did you want him pushed over Cena? Well obviously that's not going to happen because Cena is the bigger star. And before you spout this bullshit about him needing to be pushed more and more so that he can become one, it's not always like that. When you're in the spotlight and given the attention, you'll become big. CM Punk hit his plateau and can't come to grips with it. That's his ego speaking because he can't handle that fact.

In 2011, when people like to claim there was so much buzz, what number did Summerslam 2011 do? Crap. That's what. A lot of this hype is just a bunch of crap with smarks who don't actually pay to show up.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

KingJohn said:


> It really wouldn't have though, only think him Main Eventing would have done was make buy rates go down.


No one actually knows if that is what would have happened, who knows; maybe the buy rates would have been similar or even gone up. Nobody knows what would have happened because WWE never gave Punk a fair chance to be a draw or prove that he was a draw, he was screwed over in that regard; that's a simple fact.

And the one time they did give him a chance, Money in the Bank's buy rate went up by 30,000 from the previous year; so I do think Punk could have been a draw if given a chance.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

Helmsley said:


> Apparently Punk had this growth on his lower back that the WWE doctors said was a fatty deposit but they continuously refused to cut off, and the night of the Royal Rumble (this year), it was purple and they still refused to cut it. He goes to a doctor in Tampa after he leaves and it's a staph infection. Punk tells the doctor he's been working on it for 3 months and the doctor tells him he could have died since he wasn't getting the right antibiotic/treatment. Let that sink in.



Holy shit. Forget about everything else, this alone is mind boggling.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> in the middle of the shitstorm no one will notice
> 
> I have a small dick


And........ bookmarked.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HankHill_85 said:


> I'm just listening right now and I'm at the 50:00 mark. My eyebrows raised when he talked about what he thought they should've done at Mania 29 because that's exactly what I thought would happen myself; a three-way elimination match where Punk gets taken out first and it comes down to Rock and Cena.
> 
> I also like his train of thought on Daniel Bryan: "We should've been like Bret/Shawn." Interesting dynamic.


lol he didn't even care if he was taken out in 5 mins, he just wanted to be in the fucking ME. And it's funny, because DB was in the MANIA ME to spite Punk, and because the ME would have caused a HORRIBLE backlash if it was just Batista/Orton. 

WWE simply uses these REALLY over talents to help the part times get polished for the one appearance spot in the ME for MANIA and it's hella sad. 

I'm a HUGE Rock mark too, and glad I saw him live at MANIA 29, but Punk REALLY did deserve that MANIA ME spot more than anyone on the roster. The card was LOADED with star power, so a less predictable ME would have really brightened up the show more.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Walls said:


> I'd love to hear what he has to say but every time I try to get to the podcast the fucking server is down.


It's free on youtube.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> Punk went over Cena TWICE in one on one matches. The second of which was dirty as fuck, and wasn't really a win since he lost right after which. I didn't watch during the AE, but comparing him to Cena, Cena went over HHH, HBK, Kurt Angle, JBL, Edge all clean in about a 2 year period.


MITB, Summerslam, went over him in a 1-1 scenario at Summerslam 12, and retained his belt at NOC. It's never enough though is it?

They had a lot more talent back then. There's nothing you can do about that. JBL isn't a draw though. HBK had 1 championship run during his entire return. Edge is really equivalent to Orton. He's a 3rd or 4th top guy. I'll give you HHH but in all reality that's sloppy thirds because Benoit and Batista went over him the years before. Punk went over Orton quite a bit in 13 at least and was really the only guy to a win on Sheamus.

He didn't get to Main Event Mania and that's pretty much the only thing he didn't do.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm sorry but the lowest drawing Champion since 1995 should shut the fuck up and fuck off already. Guy got way more than he deserved.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

The Caped Crusader said:


> He says it himself. He can't seem to comprehend that it's not about match quality, it's business and about what you bring in. Rock, Lesnar, Cena get more money because they bring more business. Just because they praise his match doesn't mean he's as big of a star. And Undertaker is indeed a much bigger star than him. His fued with Batista on the B-show did more business than CM Punk did in his entire 400+ reign. I won't bother with Undertaker's rivalries with Stone Cold back in 1998.
> 
> Internet fans always use this bullshit about the machine not being behind him. What the fuck does that even mean? He was treated as the second biggest star of the company behind Cena, given programs with Rock, Lesnar, Undertaker, and a 400+ day title reign. What more do you want? Did you want him pushed over Cena? Well obviously that's not going to happen because Cena is the bigger star. And before you spout this bullshit about him needing to be pushed more and more so that he can become one, it's not always like that. When you're in the spotlight and given the attention, you'll become big. CM Punk hit his plateau and can't come to grips with it. That's his ego speaking because he can't handle that fact.
> 
> In 2011, when people like to claim there was so much buzz, what number did Summerslam 2011 do? Crap. That's what. A lot of this hype is just a bunch of crap with smarks who don't actually pay to show up.


OMG This^^^^, because he wasn't the undisputed #1 guy in the company and didn't go over returning legends and break Undertaker's undefeated streak, he was buried and given no chance to success.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes Era said:


> No rocket ship yet he went over everyone you can think of in 2012. Wtf.


Didn't know going over ADR, Ziggler, Bryan, Miz, etc. Is like going over HBK, HHH, Foley, Taker, Brock, Rock, etc. Some people don't realize these men would have been nothing if WWE or *Vince* didn't give them what they wanted and without those big wins they wouldn't be as big, it's a fact. Nobody would have been over or a big name without that exposure which clearly Punk didn't get.



jim courier said:


> I'm sorry but the lowest drawing Champion since 1995 should shut the fuck up and fuck off already. Guy got way more than he deserved.


No he's not dummy. :stupid:


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Shalashaska said:


> Biggest shitstorm of the year :banderas
> 
> He really is CM God. *Get on your knees geeks and praise the man who saved WM30* and exposed the retardation of WWE and it's medical staff :drose


Did he even really though? It seems like, now with hindsight, that they only did that to spite the shit out of Punk. Sure it looks like he saved that PPV. But it was an underhanded tactic, I think.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

Not the biggest Punk fan, as i make abundantly clear.
But respect to him for actually doing this, because he didn't have to at all.

Obviously taking what he says with a pinch of salt, but FUUUUCK, if thats how WWE treated him, fair play for walking. (I'm gonna just say, i disagree that he was 'fired' cos he'd fucked off 5 months beforehand anyway, but still)


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> OMG This^^^^, because he wasn't the undisputed #1 guy in the company and didn't go over returning legends and break Undertaker's undefeated streak, he was buried and given no chance to success.


No. He was doing so much for the company and worked so hard and did so much. Yet all they thought of Punk was enhancement talent for part timers. That's all they thought of him as.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

CM Punk just buried WWE.

The company is already in dire straits and has gotten tons of bad publicity with the Network failing. Judging from how much attention this is getting, I don't see how Vince/Paul can respond, particularly on the medical points if nothing else. Medical malpractice suits waiting to happen. Bryan should lawyer up and go for it. That botched surgery has to be the WWE's fault.

Predicting in about 5-10 years WWE will be done, if not sooner. These revelations will have accelerated the process. Who in their right mind would want to work for a company where this sort of shit goes on??


----------



## luminaire (Jun 23, 2008)

That was a great interview and I bought everything Punk said. At no point did he sound dishonest.

The story about the unchecked staph infection was monster. He could have died, but they just kept feeding him ineffective antibiotics. That doctor should be fired and sued for malpractice.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

jim courier said:


> I'm sorry but the lowest drawing Champion since 1995 should shut the fuck up and fuck off already. Guy got way more than he deserved.


This... CM Punk just whines.. That's what he's known as now, a whiner.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> CM Punk just buried WWE.
> 
> The company is already in dire straits and has gotten tons of bad publicity with the Network failing. Judging from how much attention this is getting, I don't see how Vince/Paul can respond, particularly on the medical points if nothing else. Medical malpractice suits waiting to happen. Bryan should lawyer up and go for it. That botched surgery has to be the WWE's fault.
> 
> Predicting in about 5-10 years WWE will be done, if not sooner. These revelations will have accelerated the process. Who in their right mind would want to work for a company where this sort of shit goes on??


The network is the least of my worries. The incompetent booking is the least of my worries. There are people who should be behind bars if some of the stuff Punk has said is true.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

he must eat corn, lots of it, to regain his strength but its important to heat the food before cm punk eats the food


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.tmz.com/2014/11/27/cm-punk-wwe-fired-wedding-aj-lee-colt-cabana-art-of-wrestling/

:mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JBLoser said:


> Did he even really though? It seems like, now with hindsight, *that they only did that to spite the shit out of Punk.* Sure it looks like he saved that PPV. But it was an underhanded tactic, I think.


yes, but they were actually STILL going to go with that GOD AWFUL ME, until the HUGE backlash with Batista winning the Royal Rumble was getting even worse. I think WWE truly feared for that ME.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

What lots of people on this thread make me feel:

It used to be "SEE NO EVIL,HEAR NO EVIL,SPEAK NO EVIL." , 
now it's "I REFUSE TO SEE THAT I'M WRONG, I HEAR BUT REFUSE TO ADMIT I'M WRONG, I SPEAK AS IF I'M NEVER WRONG"

This is what this world have become.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> CM Punk just buried WWE.
> 
> The company is already in dire straits and has gotten tons of bad publicity with the Network failing. Judging from how much attention this is getting, I don't see how Vince/Paul can respond, particularly on the medical points if nothing else. Medical malpractice suits waiting to happen. Bryan should lawyer up and go for it. That botched surgery has to be the WWE's fault.
> 
> Predicting in about 5-10 years WWE will be done, if not sooner. These revelations will have accelerated the process. Who in their right mind would want to work for a company where this sort of shit goes on??


CM Punk "burying WWE" doesn't effect WWE one bit... He can bury them all he wants, i'm sure it's the last thing WWE's worried about.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Very insightful interview and is fucking gonna blow the doors off everything. I wonder if WWE is gonna have a response.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> CM Punk "burying WWE" doesn't effect WWE one bit... He can bury them all he wants, i'm sure it's the last thing WWE's worried about.


When you do things that could be cause for a lawsuit, that's what you should be worried about.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

KingJohn said:


> It really wouldn't have though, only think him Main Eventing would have done was make buy rates go down.


There were a lot of PPVs that went up under his name. For example that RR buys with Rock, if it was with someone else in the current full time roster excluding Cena it wouldn't have been as *much *even tho it will still be higher than the previous year. Just to prove this, Survivor Series was a minimal success and they blamed it on Miz/Truth.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

It's weird, in the bit where he's talking about everything post-leaving after the Rumble, it almost sounds like in his own mind he wasn't gone for good? Like when he was told he was suspended and it just happened to end the day after Wrestlemania his reaction was "alright, I'm missing Mania" like there was the chance that he might have otherwise been willing to come back, even after that it sounds like he wasn't 100% done with the company until they seemed to progressively make the relationship between them and Punk worse with the suspension, and then giving him the run around and then firing him on his wedding day and the way he talks makes it seem like that was when he was like fuck it, you've crossed the line and decided to just go at them for his money and everything.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> The network is the least of my worries. The incompetent booking is the least of my worries. There are people who should be behind bars if some of the stuff Punk has said is true.


Agree, I was just pointing out that they already have been in a nosedive since WM30 publicity wise. This could realistically be the beginning of the end. 

I'm going to go a step further and say this is the last thing they could have wanted after Benoit. Yes, I went there. Blatant disregard and borderline abuse of your employees has criminal implications as you suggest.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

jim courier said:


> I'm sorry but the lowest drawing Champion since 1995 should shut the fuck up and fuck off already. Guy got way more than he deserved.


He's the G.O.A.T.

Deal with it ******.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Very insightful interview and is fucking gonna blow the doors off everything. I wonder if WWE is gonna have a response.


The response is already happening with AJ. She's gonna be forced to leave soon.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Very insightful interview and is fucking gonna blow the doors off everything. I wonder if WWE is gonna have a response.


They'll try and spoon feed their fans with the same propaganda they have always done. That's what I think. I'm not sure if they would even pay their wrestlers if they knew they could get away with it.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Lariat.Tubman said:


> Expect Punk to walk out of Marvel after issues with his wrists, and creative stifling from Stan Lee.



LOL I had carpal tunnel and the Marvel doctors said I needed to use a smaller pen. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> CM Punk "burying WWE" doesn't effect WWE one bit... He can bury them all he wants, i'm sure it's the last thing WWE's worried about.


 Well they should be, considering he's just made them sound like an unsafe working place outside the ring with useless doctors and bosses putting their workers health and safety in danger.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

The Caped Crusader said:


> He says it himself. He can't seem to comprehend that it's not about match quality, it's business and about what you bring in. Rock, Lesnar, Cena get more money because they bring more business. Just because they praise his match doesn't mean he's as big of a star. And Undertaker is indeed a much bigger star than him. His fued with Batista on the B-show did more business than CM Punk did in his entire 400+ reign. I won't bother with Undertaker's rivalries with Stone Cold back in 1998.
> 
> Internet fans always use this bullshit about the machine not being behind him. What the fuck does that even mean? He was treated as the second biggest star of the company behind Cena, given programs with Rock, Lesnar, Undertaker, and a 400+ day title reign. What more do you want? Did you want him pushed over Cena? Well obviously that's not going to happen because Cena is the bigger star. And before you spout this bullshit about him needing to be pushed more and more so that he can become one, it's not always like that. When you're in the spotlight and given the attention, you'll become big. CM Punk hit his plateau and can't come to grips with it. That's his ego speaking because he can't handle that fact.
> 
> In 2011, when people like to claim there was so much buzz, what number did Summerslam 2011 do? Crap. That's what. A lot of this hype is just a bunch of crap with smarks who don't actually pay to show up.


Again its not about whether he is a big star or not, deep down even he knows he cannot be compared with the likes of Taker Cena Rock or Brock. He is obsessed with the main event, he wanted it and if your not giving it atleast acknowledge that he deserved that spot and according to him that could only be possible if he was paid like the main event match superstars

Lets compare the booking of Punk with other big stars of the last 10 years who were second to Cena. Ortan, Batista and Edge, each of them had much better booking, much better material, much better build ups and much bigger stars to put them over with the likes of HHH, Undertaker, Shawn etc who worked full time and put them over at the right time and right place. Fast forward now, Punk doesnt have any of these privileges compared to them, the bigger stars have become part timers and Punk was used to put them over. The 2nd rate booking also didnt help.

And are you seriously expecting some one to do huge business 1 month down the push, when wrestling is dead. Moreover Summerslam 2011 had only Cena and Ortan has big stars, Punk was the rising star and that PPV was repeat of MITB.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Well they should be, considering he's just made them sound like an unsafe working place outside the ring with useless doctors and bosses putting their workers health and safety in danger.


+1. The MLB was federally investigated for steroids. It'd be silly to think that these accusations don't prompt some sort of questioning, at a minimum. The WWE is a publicly owned business.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The response is already happening with AJ. She's gonna be forced to leave soon.


If that happens then WWE would look even worse.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Should probably make separate threads for every topic CM Punk mentioned in that. Needless to say, that was the single most interesting thing to listen to about wrestling that I've ever listened to. Because he took you right inside the areas you never get into. He confirmed many things the internet has always knew. It was amazingly fun to listen to it. This is really important to the guys in this business.

I would have paid money to be in the room when he buried HHH to his face. Soooooooo many guys have wanted to do that.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> No. He was doing so much for the company and worked so hard and did so much. Yet all they thought of Punk was enhancement talent for part timers. That's all they thought of him as.


Because that's all he was. He hit his ceiling, he was never going to be Austin or Rock, he was never going to be bigger than Cena, if you can't get yourself over with being the WWE Champion for 400+ days and the clear #2 guy without superman booking and going over returning legends, then getting those things isn't going to suddenly made you a huge star.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> The response is already happening with AJ. She's gonna be forced to leave soon.


Feel bad for her, I think the Bellas are gonna beat the shit out of her Monday. :deandre


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

hopefully he can recover now that he is a free agent. like they say, one can only ride a donkey up the hill and not down. cm punk can only go up from here but first he needs to find the donkey


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Really hard for me to believe anyone can dislike punk or still talk shit about him after listening to the story of what happened.

Kind of felt disgusted with the WWE after all this. 

and fucking LOL at the Harley Race check story
:ti


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> Because that's all he was. He hit his ceiling, he was never going to be Austin or Rock, he was never going to be bigger than Cena, if you can't get yourself over with being the WWE Champion for 400+ days and the clear #2 guy without superman booking and going over returning legends, then getting those things isn't going to suddenly made you a huge star.


WWE wanted to turn Punk heel. That's what they wanted to do. They gave Punk an ultimatum to turn him heel or drop the WWE Championship to Daniel Bryan. He went with the heel turn. 

Punk had these ideas to get himself over but WWE wouldn't have any of it.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

This was an all-around epic burial. Vince, Triple H, Dr. Amann or whatever his name is, the entire corporate structure, Ryback, creative... The amount of stupid shit that's going on inside those people's brains is just unbelievable. I mean, it's not literally unbelievable because we've all been watching the shows and see the crap they do but to have all those Meltzer reports confirmed and people there having no freaking clue of what they're doing it's almost unbelievable that they actually make millions of dollars every year. Vince has to be the most clueless billionaire that ever existed. I guess that's his genius, he managed to create something that makes money despite himself and his utterly moronic ideas for the product. 

Now imagine the amount of out of touch morons like Vince who are successful in other areas, like politics and finance. It's really freaking scary...


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

So has this happened yet?

If so somebody going to hook me up with a link?

Edit: found it on YouTube but YouTube is inconvenient (appreciate it though Blake), any audio links?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

WilfyDee said:


> So has this happened yet?
> 
> If so somebody going to hook me up with a link?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxHRJnZsinQ


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> WWE wanted to turn Punk heel. That's what they wanted to do. They gave Punk an ultimatum to turn him heel or drop the WWE Championship to Daniel Bryan. He went with the heel turn.
> 
> Punk had these ideas to get himself over but WWE wouldn't have any of it.


What ideas? Going over bigger stars than him?


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

ITT: people get wet over the bullshit that Punk feeds them, if he said he invented wrestling, everyone here would believe it because that's how much on his dick they are.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> What ideas? Going over bigger stars than him?


I mentioned them before. Other stars were doing exactly what he wanted to do. He was turned down to do some things Lesnar and Cena were allowed to do. Punk was being loyal but yet getting the shaft.

It seems like WWE legitimately did not like Punk. They were spinning it as if he quit and walked out on all of us. Punk is saying he got fired and I believe the man.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

I hope this goes viral and the wrestlers unionize. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DemBoy said:


> If that happens then WWE would look even worse.





Chrome said:


> Feel bad for her, I think the Bellas are gonna beat the shit out of her Monday. :deandre


Vince gonna :dance on AJ's grave soon. 3 IOU's Vince failed to cash on. This man is a evil genius. He'll fill your pockets, but that's about it, it seems. And with the WWE network, it seems that's barely happening these days as well.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Cm Punk asking what's the difference between him and Brock Lesnar. Brock Lesnar is the biggest draw in UFC history.


Drawing doesn't equal talent.

Lesnar was never a good fighter. He only ever did take downs because he easily outweighed most his opponents and rose in the time where all the big names were out. 

Punk could have wore the shorts just fine and came off legit.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Well i'm done with this forum today.. I'll wait until all this CM Punk non-sense dyes down.. I know after this people will finally stop talking about him since he finally talked about leaving WWE.. since people were so interested in that for some reason.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Well i'm done with this forum today.. I'll wait until all this CM Punk non-sense dyes down.. I know after this people will finally stop talking about him since he finally talked about leaving WWE.. since people were so interested in that for some reason.


Who knew that was an interesting topic to talk about, huh.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

The entire two hours sounded like a big middle finger to WWE. This is just another PR nightmare for this company.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Lebyonics said:


> Again its not about whether he is a big star or not, deep down even he knows he cannot be compared with the likes of Taker Cena Rock or Brock. He is obsessed with the main event, he wanted it and if your not giving it atleast acknowledge that he deserved that spot and according to him that could only be possible if he was paid like the main event match superstars
> 
> Lets compare the booking of Punk with other big stars of the last 10 years who were second to Cena. Ortan, Batista and Edge, each of them had much better booking, much better material, much better build ups and much bigger stars to put them over with the likes of HHH, Undertaker, Shawn etc who worked full time and put them over at the right time and right place. Fast forward now, Punk doesnt have any of these privileges compared to them, the bigger stars have become part timers and Punk was used to put them over. The 2nd rate booking also didnt help.
> 
> And are you seriously expecting some one to do huge business 1 month down the push, when wrestling is dead. Moreover Summerslam 2011 had only Cena and Ortan has big stars, Punk was the rising star and that PPV was repeat of MITB.


You don't know what the hell you're talking about.

The only two superstars who got better booking than CM Punk in the last decade are Cena and Batista. Both who are far bigger stars than him.

On what fucking planet did Edge and Orton get better booking? Do people deliberately lie or have they just forgotten? Neither of these two have ever gotten clean wins over any of the big five superstars (Cena, Batista, Undertaker, Triple H, and Shawn Michaels) in one on one encounters.

Orton was a glorified fucking mid-carder for nearly 3 years between 2005-2007. He finally got the title in late 2007, but WWE didn't give the main event in Wrestlemania 24 because they didn't want to close the show with a heel winning. That's how much of a big star they considered him. He then ended up injured, and finally came back in late 2008 where he lost to Batista. Then he finally actually got really over, but lost to Triple H (after five years from winning his first World title, he finally got to close the show, and that's only because Batista wasn't around for the planned Batista/Cena match), got squashed by Batista in a five minute match on PPV, then was a stopgap fued for Cena whilst Batista did his heel turn. That's Orton's booking. Between 2010-2012, he basically went nowhere and CM Punk was given more importance starting 2011. Orton's the definition of someone who basically was around the main event, but never rose to the level of importance you'd expect from him.

Edge was used as a chicken shit heel. He was the biggest transitional champion ever. He had one memorable fued with Cena in 2006, then basically jobbed to DX for months, then finally got a chance with World Title in 2007, but ended up injured, then spent the rest of his time on Smackdown fueding with Undertaker, Rey Mysterio and Jeff Hardy. Again, he was far removed from being number two to Cena. That's never happened.

You have to be out of your damn mind to think either Edge or Orton got better booking than CM Punk. They were never, ever, number two to Cena. Not once. There was significant difference in their starpower. It was basically Batista, Cena from 2005-2010, and when Orton finally got a chance to take that number two spot in 2010 because everyone retired, CM Punk was given more importance the following year.

CM Punk, a guy who managed to work with Rock, Lesnar, Undertaker, Cena, Batista, Triple H didn't get big enough stars to work with. You have got to be fucking kidding me. Just blatant bullshit being made up now.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Loving this 'CM Punk is a God' guy telling everyone who'll listen how much he doesn't care all day. Yeah, looks like it pal.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Vince gonna :dance on AJ's grave soon. 3 IOU's Vince failed to cash on. This man is a evil genius. He'll fill your pockets, but that's about it, it seems. And with the WWE network, it seems that's barely happening these days as well.


He's really going to have to be careful with how he deals with AJ... with this podcast now out, if it looks like he is punishing her for what Punk said there will be a hefty backlash. 

Though, looking at everything, makes you wonder if she will resign if all this is true. I don't know why anyone would want to stay with someplace that is sounding far worse with each passing day.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

kokepepsi said:


> Really hard for me to believe anyone can dislike punk or still talk shit about him after listening to the story of what happened.
> 
> Kind of felt disgusted with the WWE after all this.
> 
> ...


You don't know how stubborn and annoying his haters are.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Punk screwed Punk


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

The Caped Crusader said:


> You don't know what the hell you're talking about.
> 
> The only two superstars who got better booking than CM Punk in the last decade are Cena and Batista. Both who are far bigger stars than him.
> 
> ...


Why didn't Punk get to go over these stars?


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> Really hard for me to believe anyone can dislike punk or still talk shit about him after listening to the story of what happened.
> 
> Kind of felt disgusted with the WWE after all this.
> 
> ...


it's sad how many are turning a blind eye to wwe's disgusting ways and instead they say punk deserved all the shit he went through with wwe, the whole firing punk on his wedding is absolutely childish for such a huge company to try and ruin someone's wedding day, i hope they fail sooner rather than later.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

The entire thing was a brutal burial of the entire company, through the medical shit is the most brutal for the company if every single bit of it is true; and I am inclined to believe Punk on this.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I mentioned them before. Other stars were doing exactly what he wanted to do. He was turned down to do some things Lesnar and Cena were allowed to do. Punk was being loyal but yet getting the shaft.
> 
> It seems like WWE legitimately did not like Punk. They were spinning it as if he quit and walked out on all of us. Punk is saying he got fired and I believe the man.


I wouldn't say they didn't like him, I just think they didn't think of him as, as big of a star as he thought he was.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

KingJohn said:


> What ideas? Going over bigger stars than him?


Isn't that what those big names have done lol. Hypocrite.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Krispenwah said:


> You don't know how stubborn and annoying his haters are.


It's amusing really, just look at how much they're posting in this thread absolutely hating any praise he gets, bless them!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

All this "firing on his wedding day" crap....do you guys really think CM Punk gave a shit considering his feelings towards the company at the time. He's using it to get sympathy but I seriously doubt he cared at al, probably smirked at it


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Why didn't Punk get to go over these stars?


Why the hell should he?

Why would he go over Lesnar who, at the time, was a bigger draw and was being used sparingly for big matches?

Why should he go over Undertaker and break the streak when the streak is far bigger attraction than CM Punk could ever be?

Why the fuck should he go over The Rock when they're setting up a re-match with Cena, and Rock will be around for years to come for other matches?

None of these arguments make any fucking sense. B-b-but why didn't he go over them? Why the hell do you think?


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Armani said:


> Isn't that what those big names have done lol. Hypocrite.


What big names?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I mentioned them before. Other stars were doing exactly what he wanted to do. He was turned down to do some things Lesnar and Cena were allowed to do. Punk was being loyal but yet getting the shaft.
> 
> It seems like WWE legitimately did not like Punk. They were spinning it as if he quit and walked out on all of us. Punk is saying he got fired and I believe the man.


What don't you get? Yes, it was clear he was fired, but that was a month before his contract was expiring and he was obviously not coming back to put anyone over at that point he made that clear.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Loving this 'CM Punk is a God' guy telling everyone who'll listen how much he doesn't care all day. Yeah, looks like it pal.


Punk went from GOD (according to his name) to Hitler. The man was gonna die yet gets bashed on :lmao


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

The medical stuff.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

The Caped Crusader said:


> You don't know what the hell you're talking about.
> 
> The only two superstars who got better booking than CM Punk in the last decade are Cena and Batista. Both who are far bigger stars than him.
> 
> ...


 Brilliant post sir (Y)


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Welp, ya don't cross the boss


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Very few will see it this way...but after listening to his interview, I'm starting to get this feeling that the "retirement" from wrestling, the conflict, the bitterness, it's all a work. This so-called Reality Era that the WWE has been promoting for a while now, combined with Punk's freedom on the microphone (when he was wrestling), and every bit of the Authority storyline...it adds up.

Now, would the WWE be able to write something that elaborate? Probably not, but Punk has been very adamant in ignoring anything involving wrestling for quite some time, and now, with the Authority storyline coming to a halt (kayfabe), he's addressing things like this?

I don't like CM Punk. If he never returned, that's fine with me. However, if he did, and it was all a work with a massive payoff that transitions from Vince McMahon to Triple H, then it becomes historical.

After all, the Reality Era seems to be in full effect when it comes to wrestlers' opportunities, a fan's interactions, etc...but how do you write a payoff? How do you "give the fans what they want" and still do what's best for business? *You come to the conclusion that giving the fans what they want IS best for business.* There's no better way to do that than to create the idea that tension exists within the company, that big mistakes are being made (ex. giving Brock Lesnar a title shot, getting rid of the Authority), and ultimately, that fans are spoiled and will never understand that the company cannot be shouldered by B+ players.

If CM Punk didn't want anything to do with wrestling, and if he was THAT miserable as a wrestler, he would have done one of two things: throw the WWE under the bus immediately after quitting or being fired, OR wait much longer to start doing interviews and/or writing a book about his experience. That, or he's going to get paid for his interviews, and he was lying.

Or, it's a work, and all of the things building up over time (the Authority's reign, Vince's return, Punk's departure, Lesnar's absence, the fans' displeasure, social networking ties, celebrity hosts and Anonymous Raw GM, the mention of a Reality Era, Cena being the only one that can reinstate the Authority) will tie into a couple of huge pushes, a major swerve, and a company on the brink of collapse before a significant shove into new management.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Why the hell should he?
> 
> Why would he go over Lesnar who, at the time, was a bigger draw and was being used sparingly for big matches?
> 
> ...


To make Punk a bigger star. Why the double standards of people calling for Rock to lose to Cena in order to put Cena over but Punk could have used more the rub than Cena could have.

Lesnar was a bigger draw because of UFC. Punk's WWE accomplishments as a full timer outweigh Lesnar's as a full timer. 

Why should Lesnar have been given the streak? Is that a way of saying a UFC fighter could do what regular WWE wrestlers could not? Give the full timer the rub. Punk deserved the streak. I think he deserved to go over all of them.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Depressing to see this thread turn in to one of these horseshit DRAWING deals again, but I guess it always was going to.



Novak Djokovic said:


> Loving this 'CM Punk is a God' guy telling everyone who'll listen how much he doesn't care all day. Yeah, looks like it pal.


It's his new gimmick.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Why the hell should he?
> 
> Why would he go over Lesnar who, at the time, was a bigger draw and was being used sparingly for big matches?
> 
> ...


All of them part timers... as Punk said, he was taking hits in the casual fans eyes because of the booking and the company was getting squat in return because these three were out the door and gone, unable to build anything from their wins. I can't believe people are actually trying to defend the booking here. Losing to one of them would have been fine, but all three? That's idiotic booking.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Real Deal said:


> Very few will see it this way...but after listening to his interview, I'm starting to get this feeling that the "retirement" from wrestling, the conflict, the bitterness, it's all a work. This so-called Reality Era that the WWE has been promoting for a while now, combined with Punk's freedom on the microphone (when he was wrestling), and every bit of the Authority storyline...it adds up.
> 
> Now, would the WWE be able to write something that elaborate? Probably not, but Punk has been very adamant in ignoring anything involving wrestling for quite some time, and now, with the Authority storyline coming to a halt (kayfabe), he's addressing things like this?
> 
> ...


If you don't give the people what they want, why would they patronize your business?

Punk himself even said it's not about the money. He said that in his podcast.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Looking at some of the responses in this thread even after Punk's revelations, I'm glad Punk is well away from WWE and Pro-Wrestling fans, what a bunch of ignorant neckbeards.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Loving this 'CM Punk is a God' guy telling everyone who'll listen how much he doesn't care all day. Yeah, looks like it pal.


Buddy is probably still hurt and in denial.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> To make Punk a bigger star. Why the double standards of people calling for Rock to lose to Cena in order to put Cena over but Punk could have used more the rub than Cena could have.
> 
> Lesnar was a bigger draw because of UFC. Punk's WWE accomplishments as a full timer outweigh Lesnar's as a full timer.
> 
> Why should Lesnar have been given the streak? Is that a way of saying a UFC fighter could do what regular WWE wrestlers could not? Give the full timer the rub. Punk deserved the streak. I think he deserved to go over all of them.


Who was calling for Cena to go over Rock? Lesnar was given the streak because Kayfab and even reality wise, he was one of the two to maybe three guys that made sense to break it, Punk made zero sense.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

The only part timer I disagree with is Triple H in 2011. That was stupid as fuck, made no booking since there was no folllow up.

Taker and Brock Punk had to put over. Hell, even Cena has put over Brock now. THey gave him much better booking than Cena got against Lesnar at SSlam and NOC considering it was Brock and Heyman against Punk. 

I don't understand the Rock/Cena/Punk part. Does he honestly think he would be better off in that match? At least Punk was able to look like a threat to Punk. He would be getting overshadowed in the build up to Rock/Cena and make him look less credible than he was.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Listened to every second of it, I don't even pay that amount of attention to a film at the cinemas.

*


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Real Deal said:


> Very few will see it this way...but after listening to his interview, I'm starting to get this feeling that the "retirement" from wrestling, the conflict, the bitterness, it's all a work. This so-called Reality Era that the WWE has been promoting for a while now, combined with Punk's freedom on the microphone (when he was wrestling), and every bit of the Authority storyline...it adds up.
> 
> Now, would the WWE be able to write something that elaborate? Probably not, but Punk has been very adamant in ignoring anything involving wrestling for quite some time, and now, with the Authority storyline coming to a halt (kayfabe), he's addressing things like this?
> 
> ...


:lol It would be indisputably the greatest angle of all time.

Sadly, this shit is real.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Swag said:


> All this "firing on his wedding day" crap....do you guys really think CM Punk gave a shit considering his feelings towards the company at the time. He's using it to get sympathy but I seriously doubt he cared at al, probably smirked at it


I don't think anyone here said that it affected him, it was just a childish move by the WWE to do. Of all the fucking days to fire him, they randomly choose his wedding day? If that isn't childish, i don't know what is.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> He's really going to have to be careful with how he deals with AJ... with this podcast now out, if it looks like he is punishing her for what Punk said there will be a hefty backlash.
> 
> Though, looking at everything, makes you wonder if she will resign if all this is true. I don't know why anyone would want to stay with someplace that is sounding far worse with each passing day.


AJ's always wanted to be in the WWE since a child, Punk buried that whole fantasy dream, I believe, can't remember exactly how he described it. Punk just loved Wrestling in general, but WWE completely ripped that passion out the dude. Not sure what will make AJ stay, maybe the fans, the fact that it's where she wanted to be her whole life, or whatever, but have to agree, after this shoot, it seems she could be on her last legs (in terms of her career) If WWE is really that petty.


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Looking at some of the responses in this thread even after Punk's revelations, I'm glad Punk is well away from WWE and Pro-Wrestling fans, what a bunch of ignorant neckbeards.


This.

The man almost died and yet this morons think he still owes WWE a damn thing. fpalm


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Why should he go over Undertaker and break the streak when the streak is far bigger attraction than CM Punk could ever be?


 If Punk is viewed as being a big enough star to be seen as a viable opponent for a match against Lesnar, using up one of his dates, how is he not a big enough star to go over as well? Either he's a big enough star or he isn't.

If CM Punk is big enough that he's put in to a program to work with somebody who is only "used sparingly for big matches" then he is surely big enough to be a potential winner of the match also?


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

So there was a chance that he would be coming back, but Vince and HHH started being assholes at the end, damn...


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

I have zero respect for WWE after hearing that podcast


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Swag said:


> The only part timer I disagree with is Triple H in 2011. That was stupid as fuck, made no booking since there was no folllow up.
> 
> Taker and Brock Punk had to put over. Hell, even Cena has put over Brock now. THey gave him much better booking than Cena got against Lesnar at SSlam and NOC considering it was Brock and Heyman against Punk.
> 
> I don't understand the Rock/Cena/Punk part. Does he honestly think he would be better off in that match? At least Punk was able to look like a threat to Punk. He would be getting overshadowed in the build up to Rock/Cena and make him look less credible than he was.


They gave Miz a bit of involvement at the Wrestlemania 27 main event. He even won the match.

Why would Lesnar go over Punk but Cena got to go over Lesnar in his first match in the company? Lesnar went over HHH, HHH got his win back. HHH and Lesnar both beat Punk and Punk never got either win back.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

KingJohn said:


> Who was calling for Cena to go over Rock? Lesnar was given the streak because Kayfab and even reality wise, he was one of the two to maybe three guys that made sense to break it, Punk made zero sense.


Except fans were buying the match at WM29 while almost no one gave two shits about the WM30 match. So you're wrong there. Second, the streak should have been used to help build a star or push the star to the next level. Punk could have used the win. We've already seen that Lesnar gained nothing from the streak, the WWE gained nothing from the streak, and the fans are just sitting there blinking as the "big star" leaves yet again and lets all his angles die off because he has no passion for the business and should just stay as far away as possible before ruining anything else.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> This is just another PR nightmare for this company.


non-wrestling fans, sponsors, shareholders, tv networks don't give a shit and its not like he really said anything very bad about hhh or vince. someone like meltzer, bruno, superstar or phil mushnick has said things a million times worse about vince in the past.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Just wondering is there any pictures of this "growing staph infection"? He makes it sound like it was huge and colored so I'm sure there has to be a pic of it somehow. He said it was on his lower back right?


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

KingJohn said:


> What big names?


Who? The ones you been glamouring about all this time. Vince would have Rocky Maivia Rocks ass in this era. Every big name got exposure from winning big matches without it they wouldn't be as big. Cena wouldn't be as big without Vince, this applies to all, he runs this business and he can make anyone succeed.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> To make Punk a bigger star. Why the double standards of people calling for Rock to lose to Cena in order to put Cena over but Punk could have used more the rub than Cena could have.
> 
> Lesnar was a bigger draw because of UFC. Punk's WWE accomplishments as a full timer outweigh Lesnar's as a full timer.
> 
> Why should Lesnar have been given the streak? Is that a way of saying a UFC fighter could do what regular WWE wrestlers could not? Give the full timer the rub. Punk deserved the streak. I think he deserved to go over all of them.


He's not going to magically become a bigger star by beating someone in a fake fight.

Everyone has a goddamn ceiling which some internet fans have trouble understanding. You don't start becoming even bigger 2 years after you're already the second top star in the company by beating some other main eventers. CM Punk went over John Cena, and was given the title for over 400 days. It took the fucking Rock, the third biggest superstar of all goddamn time in WWE history, to take that belt off him. He already had all you could give him.

Then he went onto face Undertaker. How much bigger is he going to get after he's had a fued with The Rock, gone over Cena, held the title for so long? That's his ceiling. He couldn't go beyond it, and he's not going to magically go beyond it because he manages to win over Undertaker. How much did breaking Undertaker's streak help Lesnar? Here's a newsflash, it actually didn't in terms of how big of a draw he is. He was a bigger draw for WWE in 2012 than he is right now.

Cena was at his biggest between 2005-2008, that's the beginning of his superpush. He's not bigger now. Batista was at his biggest in 2005-2008 too. There's a reason why and Triple H managed over a million buys as the headliners after Batista was a mid-carder only a few months before. This argument fans fucking use that you need more than a couple months is bullshit.

Once you start going to the top, you hit your peak quickly, and it's just a case of how long you sustain it before you start declining. CM Punk's peak wasn't anything noteworthy in the first place. He's not going to all of a sudden become a megastar 2 years after WWE already give him some of the best booking.

This is just fans in denial who feel their favourite superstar has to be given more and more and more because they can't accept that he simply couldn't become as big as they hoped. You live in the same delusion that Punk does because you bought into too much of that bullshit hype.



Novak Djokovic said:


> If Punk is viewed as being a big enough star to be seen as a viable opponent for a match against Lesnar, using up one of his dates, how is he not a big enough star to go over as well? Either he's a big enough star or he isn't.
> 
> If CM Punk is big enough that he's put in to a program to work with somebody who is only "used sparingly for big matches" then he is surely big enough to be a potential winner of the match also?


I guess Mark Henry, Edge, and Orton were also big enough stars to break the streak. What are you, ten years old? Just because you're in a match with someone doesn't mean you're big enough to go over them. And the streak especially hit its peak in recent years after you had HBK and Triple H spend four years losing to Undertaker and making it seem more important than anything in the WWE.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Novak Djokovic said:


> If Punk is viewed as being a big enough star to be seen as a viable opponent for a match against Lesnar, using up one of his dates, how is he not a big enough star to go over as well? Either he's a big enough star or he isn't.
> 
> If CM Punk is big enough that he's put in to a program to work with somebody who is only "used sparingly for big matches" then he is surely big enough to be a potential winner of the match also?


Big enough to be in a match with, and big enough to go over are two very different things tbh.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Swag said:


> Just wondering is there any pictures of this "growing staph infection"? He makes it sound like it was huge and colored so I'm sure there has to be a pic of it somehow. He said it was on his lower back right?


 He said the waistband of his trunks was pressing against it I think so it was probably usually out of sight, I think he said he "dropped his shorts" when he was talking about going to the doctor to have it properly seen to so it sounds like it was low enough that it was hidden.


----------



## Overcome The Odds (Nov 15, 2014)

I am so disgusted by this interview I will vow never to watch Raw again. Will stick to reading spoilers on sites. 

Fuck the network, fuck WWE. Not giving this soulless, travesty of a corporation any of my time or money. 

I just hope one day a billionaire wrestling fan comes along and burns that shit to the ground. All hail CM GOD :mark:


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Finally got to listen to the whole podcast, and it still suprises what a bad work environment WWE can be, and how delusional people in charge are. Randy Orton vs Batista for the ME of WM XXX? Seriously? What did they want to do with Bryan also? I can't believe they were just going to forget about him and let his overness die. Fuck this company.

It's great to finally hear Punk's version of the story after so many shitty reports from the dirt sheets. I've defended Punk's right to be pissed at the company in spite of the money, but I also said that he should have waited until WM to go, but damn, after hearing all of this I don't even know why he came back after WM 29. It's not only the bad booking decisions, that's secondary, but forcing a performer to work in that state is just mind-blogging, not only from the wrestler's standpoint but also from the company's point of view. Wouldn't it be better to let your workers heal and perform at a 100%? I remember how sloppy Punk was late 2013, and now I understand, he should have stopped right after Summerslam and come back for Mania. It's truly disappointing they have not learned from Benoit's case and they still work the same way, expecting they can just erase those names and everything will be forgotten.

Also surprised to hear that Punk was willing to work Mania, but it was WWE suspending him what didn't allow that to happen. And of course those comments on Jericho. I'd like to see his version of this as I don't see Chris as a guy who would just call to have a little report on his podcast.

It's a shame I got too late and there were already too many pages on this thread. I'm sure that among all the haters and trolls there are also a lot of comments worth reading that I hope to read when I´m not that busy. Also thanks to the people who gave me a link to listen to the interview.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

the bit about having to turn heel against his own wishes when he was outselling Cena in merch is interesting. i always assumed that Punk was in favor of it because he's a more natural heel.

great interview.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> Big enough to be in a match with, and big enough to go over are two very different things tbh.


 I dunno, in most cases I'd agree, but when it's somebody like Lesnar who is a very particular contract, at least at the time, I believe WWE were only able to use him for a certain amount of dates then they have to make them count more than if it were somebody who is contracted year round.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Let's say Punk wins....then what?


Punk already told them he was taking time off after Mania. He was burnt out and didn't want to come back till Summerslam. How on earth could that be a good decision? 

If punk was the company workhorse and gave any indication he was a long term player than fine, I understand giving him the rub. But it was a huge risk doing so, and in the end as we see it wouldn't have worked out and gotten no one over. Brock is still a process, but you're blind if you don't think there has already been greater impacts with Brock breaking the streak than Punk if he had broken it


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Armani said:


> Who? The ones you been glamouring about all this time. Vince would have Rocky Maivia Rocks ass in this era. Every big name got exposure from winning big matches without it they wouldn't be as big. Cena wouldn't be as big without Vince, this applies to all, he runs this business and he can make anyone succeed.


Brock's the only guy I mentioned that got super booking and that's because he's a once in a generation talent, arguably the best athlete to ever be in the WWE. Rock had to get himself over organically and was never THE guy until Stone Cold was injured and he had to be, yet he was still way more over than Punk ever will be, and Taker put in work for 20+ years, Punk was nowhere near that level yet.


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

When that staph infection story hits the media, the WWE is fucked.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

The Caped Crusader said:


> After 2 years of being a main eventer, he didn't need big wins to elevate him. That's bullshit. He'd hit his peak. He couldn't move the needle in a worthwhile way when he was at his hottest in 2011, why the fuck would WWE have him go over the likes of Rock, Lesnar, and Undertaker who are far more valuable two years later when he's basically winding down? The only one he should've gone over is Triple H in the beginning.
> 
> The Rock is still strong enough that he could come back and face Brock, Batista, or Triple H, and break records again.
> 
> ...


If 2 years of being a main eventer is enough and he didn't need any more big wins to elevate him then why is John Cena still beating everybody after almost 10 years?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



validreasoning said:


> non-wrestling fans, sponsors, shareholders, tv networks don't give a shit and its not like he really said anything very bad about hhh or vince. someone like meltzer, bruno, superstar or phil mushnick has said things a million times worse about vince in the past.


How is the incompetence of their medical staff and the seeming willingess to fuck with someone's health just to continue drawing money from them not a huge black eye for the company and those in charge? Did you even listen to the podcast?


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

I assume this has been posted, but im not checking 90 pages to be sure. So if it has, then this is just one worthless post'



> CM Punk Explains WWE Departure: Says WWE Fired Him, Blasts Triple H, Vince McMahon, Ryback, WWE Doctors, More
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Anyone know where we can listen to this podcast? The 'listen to the podcast' link on coltcabana.com just gives me an 'Unknown Host' error message


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



validreasoning said:


> non-wrestling fans, sponsors, shareholders, tv networks don't give a shit and its not like he really said anything very bad about hhh or vince. someone like meltzer, bruno, superstar or phil mushnick has said things a million times worse about vince in the past.


it's already on TMZ. Plus i dont think the news outlets would give a crap about those names you mentioned.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

I'll tell you right now...the WWE is gonna focus on what he said about HHH, Vince, the politics, and their doctor/injury care credibility.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

Sadly a huge part of the problem simply boils down to Paul Levesque & Phil Brooks are both egotistical bitches!! Subsequently, the situation turned into Paul & Phil trying to make sure and have the last laugh over one another !! :lol


----------



## kingbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Feel bad for her, I think the Bellas are gonna beat the shit out of her Monday. :deandre


and than the screech will hit the arena and paige comes down to the aide of AJ.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Novak Djokovic said:


> I dunno, in most cases I'd agree, but when it's somebody like Lesnar who is a very particular contract, at least at the time, I believe WWE were only able to use him for a certain amount of dates then they have to make them count more than if it were somebody who is contracted year round.


I'd say the opposite, Lesnar's limited schedule meant he could only lose to other huge stars or other part timers in order for him to feel like a special draw.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



geomon said:


> This podcast is damning, completely and totally against the WWE. If I weren't already locked into my 6 month commitment, I'd probably cancel the Network. Some of this is pretty hard to listen to if you really love wrestling.


There are no more 6 month commitments. You cancel at anytime


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

The Caped Crusader said:


> You don't know what the hell you're talking about.
> 
> The only two superstars who got better booking than CM Punk in the last decade are Cena and Batista. Both who are far bigger stars than him.
> 
> ...


Randy Orton was the youngest world heavy weight champion, had an impactful run with the legend killer gimmick feuding with likes of Flair, Foley and going over. Also the legacy stuff, feuds with Undertaker, Rated RKO, pretty stacked up profile dude. If you are considering feud with Undertaker, HHH, DX as mid card feuds and saying that Punk was pushed more than him because he was feuding with likes Del Rio, Ziggler and Bryan, good luck than.

Similarly with edge the whole rated R gimmick, Feuds with Undertaker, Cena etc were much better booked that what Punk got during his reign.

Yeah they didnt go over clean because they were heels, Punk didnt even have this privilege. People are saying how Punk went over Cena so many times well even this should not be counted then because they were not clean.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Caped Crusader said:


> He's not going to magically become a bigger star by beating someone in a fake fight.


Just invalidated whatever this poster says from now on... first, going over someone in a match is "how to build a star 101" and second, using "fake fight" shows what kind of "fan" he really is. Hopefully Brock takes him back to the UFC when he leaves so we have fewer horrid posts like that.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> If 2 years of being a main eventer is enough and he didn't need any more big wins to elevate him then why is John Cena still beating everybody after almost 10 years?


Because there's no one to replace him? Are you really going to ask this stupid question without actually thinking about what you're asking?

Cena lost clean to Batista in 2008. That was the first time he faced his equal of the era.

Cena lost clean to Triple H twice.

Cena lost to Shawn Michaels clean.

Cena even lost to JBL of all fucking people clean. Not to mention Big Show who shouldn't be going clean over anyone noteworthy at that stage.

Right now, who the fuck is Cena supposed to put over? He put over CM Punk, and he put over Daniel Bryan. The ones who mattered for the most part. But he's the biggest star in the company. He's not just going to lose because he's the one with all the credibility right now, and it's not because he's been beating Alberto fucking Del Rio and Kane in the past four years, it's because he's one of the big stars remaining from 10 years ago.

Cena wins because it'd fucking stupid to make lose to anyone but the guys who you have long-term plans for.



Lebyonics said:


> Randy Orton was the youngest world heavy weight champion, had an impactful run with the legend killer gimmick feuding with likes of Flair, Foley and going over. Also the legacy stuff, feuds with Undertaker, Rated RKO, pretty stacked up profile dude. If you are considering feud with Undertaker, HHH, DX as mid card feuds and saying that Punk was pushed more than him because he was feuding with likes Del Rio, Ziggler and Bryan, good luck than.
> 
> Similarly with edge the whole rated R gimmick, Feuds with Undertaker, Cena etc were much better booked that what Punk got during his reign.
> 
> Yeah they didnt go over clean because they were heels, Punk didnt even have this privilege. People are saying how Punk went over Cena so many times well even this should not be counted then because they were not clean.


He was a fucking mid-carder. Orton was used as DX's whipping boy. They got squashed in 10 minutes at Survivor Series, and HBK made Rated RKO his bitches on his way to Wrestlemania 23. Where Rated RKO, the ones with such magnificent booking were curtain jerking in MITB match.

Get the fuck out of here. You probably didn't even watch during that period and are just regurgitating shit you've read on here. CM Punk was treated as one of the most important stars in the company and got big programs and feuds.

Orton finally managed to get to the main event proper in 2009, but just jobbed to Cena, Batista and Triple H.



Kabraxal said:


> Just invalidated whatever this poster says from now on... first, going over someone in a match is "how to build a star 101" and second, using "fake fight" shows what kind of "fan" he really is. Hopefully Brock takes him back to the UFC when he leaves so we have fewer horrid posts like that.


Yeah, and he got that by going over Cena, and everyone else and getting a 400+ day title reign. Just because he lost to three bigger stars doesn't mean he would've gotten elevated. He was already a main eventer. CM Punk never sold as much merchandise as he did in 2011 in the years after. That was him at his hottest and he didn't even do shit for the Summerslam 2011 PPV.

The problem is all of butthurt Punk marks placing so much important on those three matches where it makes no sense for him to win, ignoring the fact that he was actually booked great for a solid two years prior to that.


----------



## Overcome The Odds (Nov 15, 2014)

Someone ban this troll KingJohn. You can tell he's just here to derail this thread and wind people up. 

The intelligence of some of these anti-punk AE marks are frightening. 


That was the best interview or podcast I've ever listened to. Will gladly pay money for pt2. Brutally honest and just destroyed WWE. This is why CM Punk will be the GOAT, because no one has the balls he does and no one cares as little about the money. Look at all these jobbers whoring themselves out for money. Punk stayed true to his principles and said fuck you to the boss. He could've still been there jobbing to Rusev if he only cared about the money.

CM Punk = GOAT. Deal with it haters.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Except fans were buying the match at WM29 while almost no one gave two shits about the WM30 match. So you're wrong there. Second, the streak should have been used to help build a star or push the star to the next level. Punk could have used the win. We've already seen that Lesnar gained nothing from the streak, the WWE gained nothing from the streak, and the fans are just sitting there blinking as the "big star" leaves yet again and lets all his angles die off because he has no passion for the business and should just stay as far away as possible before ruining anything else.


Punk's match with Taker was undoubtedly better, but nobody bought Punk as a legit threat to beat Taker. How did Lesnar gain nothing from the streak? Whoever beats Lesnar at Mania is going to get a huge rub, way bigger than the person who would have beaten Punk if he beat the streak.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

Punk admitting the drug policy is a joke is damning and damaging. The shitty doctor in the pocket of management doesn't help things either. Vince McMahon's carny status is pretty much confirmed.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Well now that he FINALLY did this interview, by January 2015 CM Punk should officially be erased from the minds of all wrestling fans. The podcast sealed the deal. Punk is never wrestling again. Lets all move on now.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Overcome The Odds said:


> CM Punk = GOAT. Deal with it haters.


And I'm the troll? Hahaha


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

The most embarrassing part is how WWE have learned nothing from Chris Benoit's death and they still make wrestlers filled in pain-killers and god knows what else, go out there to perform in shitty conditions. But eh, they do care if Punk goes to an UFC show or something like that because that would be barbaric.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

How can you listen to that and come away with an immediate negative reaction to Punk's take? 

This is what EVERYONE that is a supporter of this business has wanted to hear since his departure. And there you have it. Straight from the horse's mouth. 

Punk has worked his ass off for far too long to be essentially shit on by WWE. Good for him that he's happy and healthy.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

The Health care aspect of it is hard to hear I think. To think that Vince hasn't learned his lesson in regards to taking care of his talent, and considering the amount of talent that he has in NXT to fall back on instead of having to push guys who are hurt back into the ring is kind of absurd .


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



MaybeLock said:


> The most embarrassing part is how WWE have learned nothing from Chris Benoit's death and they still make wrestlers filled in pain-killers and god knows what else, go out there to perform in shitty conditions. But eh, they do care if Punk goes to an UFC show or something like that because that would be barbaric.


That's true especially when you think about CTE and the concussions he's suffered.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

The Caped Crusader said:


> I'm honestly surprised by how many people seem to find Punk's comments about WWE a revelation. I'd have thought on an internet forum where a lot of you seem to have been following the business for many years, you'd know just how scummy WWE actually is. This business is extremely dirty, and quite frankly, none of this surprises me. There is already enough out there in shoots, interviews, reports, that shows WWE is a very backwards place. Nothing Punk says is anyting new on that front.
> 
> In regards to the actual podcast, I thought it was an entertaining listen. WWE did some very questionable things to Punk, with the medical issue especially being disgusting. Punk himself though comes off as believing in his own hype far too much. There are far too many inconsistencies and double speak in this podcast. We should cut the bullshit, because it's about money. And I don't know what world he's living in where he thinks he deserves to be paid the same Lesnar, Cena, Undertaker, and Rock. He's nowhere near that level, and the shit he says about Undertaker is disrespectful.
> 
> ...


 :clap:clap:clap


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

Oh hey, can we start the #Roidback jokes again??? Always loved calling him that and now that Punk has all but confirmed it, I'm referring to him as that permanently.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

KingJohn said:


> Punk's match with Taker was undoubtedly better, but nobody bought Punk as a legit threat to beat Taker. How did Lesnar gain nothing from the streak? Whoever beats Lesnar at Mania is going to get a huge rub, way bigger than the person who would have beaten Punk if he beat the streak.


Except half the arena who were quite clearly chanting for Punk over everyone he was facing in that time. Yes, "no one" bought him as a trheat 

And Lesnar didn't gain anything. He didn't become a bigger star. He didn't build off the win and just fucked off again. And how is he going to give someone a rub? They already damaged the 'beast" aura by not only having him lose when he first returned, but almost losing to Cena a month after SUmmerslam to the point Brock needed fuckery to retain the title. He isn't anything special anymore and hasn't been for some time.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> I'd say the opposite, Lesnar's limited schedule meant he could only lose to other huge stars or other part timers in order for him to feel like a special draw.


 That's what I mean though in a way, the names Brock's worked with since coming back I think are Cena, Triple H, CM Punk and The Undertaker.

And The Big Show which I think was all about ultimately making Lesnar look stronger ahead of the Undertaker match, considering how the "match" with Big Show went, which is to say it didn't at all.

But as for those first few names then you know that in that company, and that industry Triple H, Cena and Undertaker are all massive names, that they thought CM Punk was big enough to be another one of those where it wasn't only a good, open, entertaining match but where it looked like Punk potentially had Lesnar beaten without Heyman interfering I think says a lot about how highly they regarded Punk.

Don't get me wrong I'm not trying to argue that Punk *should* have won, I'd have liked him too but that's cause I'm a fan of CM Punk so that's neither here nor there, I'm just posing the question really that they must surely have rated him pretty highly and considered him a big star to put him in that program when they could have probably saved the date for someone else entirely otherwise.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Punk's ego is so big he doesn't understand that having high profile feuds and matches with Rock, Taker, and Brock don't diminish him in any way. It shows his underlying self doubt, and understanding that he himself isn't as big of a star as those guys and never will be. Because at the end of the day, Cena faces those guys just like Punk, Cena loses against those guys just like Punk. And yet he doesn't complain or bitch, or moan. Because he knows his star power doesn't diminish. Cena respects those guys and what they have done for the business of pro wrestling.


The reality is the top stars of the Attitude Era are bigger stars than today's top stars. People can write essay's about it, but the simple fact is wrestling was a lot more popular in the late 90s. You had 2 shows drawing monster ratings each week, house shows and TV's were in 20,000 seat arenas, crazy mainstream publicity, etc. 

So when you bring back one of those stars (Austin, Rock, Taker, HBK, etc.) and you have a 4-5 star back-and-forth match with them, do 10 false finishes, kick out of their finishers, the whole nine yards... then in the very end you lose, you haven't been diminished at all. If anything you've proved to people that yes, you are in fact on their level because you could hang with them. 

Again, he has a million things to gripe about with the WWE, and I'd probably complain about the exact same things if I was him. However, he held the title for longer than anyone since Hogan in '84, and then had to feud with Rock, Taker, Brock.... you can do a lot worse in your career than that.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> Punk's match with Taker was undoubtedly better, but nobody bought Punk as a legit threat to beat Taker. How did Lesnar gain nothing from the streak? Whoever beats Lesnar at Mania is going to get a huge rub, way bigger than the person who would have beaten Punk if he beat the streak.


Lesnar didn't need the streak to give someone else a good push in his last match. The streak WAS the push, not the way to feed someone so he can give a push to someone else. Nobody cares about 21-1 now. If the streak was beaten by a talented full timer he could have made a career out of that push. Lesnar beating the streak brought NOTHING new to the table and added nothing to Lesnar. He was cheered when he came back to face Cena ffs.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

People on here need to realise that they and their opinions don't account for a large percentage of wrestling fans. The facts are that 

- Cm punk was a huge star, the lowest drawing champion since 1995 is bullshit as illegal streams were not an issue until well into the noughties. The internet has ruined the PPV business. And im pretty sure Brock has drawn a lot less.

- Cm punk was right wrestlemania 29 was awful, cena rock was awful a triple threat would have been much better.

- punk was right Batista vs orton was a bad idea, punk leaving made the wwe realise they needed Bryan 

- Cm punk could have died this was the WWEs fault.

- He was fired he didn't quit and he had no real contract to walk out on 

- Punk vs Bryan should have been a massive feud like Brett shawn 

It's scary that the man who made wrestling what it is is now killing it. Vince needs to sort his shit out. I miss cm punk, he was the best wrestler of the modern era, I understand that the haters will hate but I don't really care what children or 30 year old virgins think. The fact is that if punk wasn't the huge star he is this podcast wouldn't be the huge news that it is. If del rio did this it would turn some heads but most people wouldn't really care. 

I also think that punk 'haters' need to be renamed 'quieter's'


----------



## Overcome The Odds (Nov 15, 2014)

KingJohn said:


> And I'm the troll? Hahaha


Yes you're the troll. You've done nothing but talk bollocks for 30 pages.

Same old shit - ''he's a midget, only internet likes him, can't draw, 2.2 ratings, quitter bitch, took his ball, CM who?''

This thread is about the podcast interview only. I have no idea why CM Punk is the most hated man on this forum. This is some backward ass forum where Reigns and Ryback are more popular.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

KingJohn said:


> Brock's the only guy I mentioned that got super booking and that's because he's a once in a generation talent, arguably the best athlete to ever be in the WWE. Rock had to get himself over organically and was never THE guy until Stone Cold was injured and he had to be, yet he was still way more over than Punk ever will be, and Taker put in work for 20+ years, Punk was nowhere near that level yet.


Yeah continue believing that BS. Vince runs this business, he can make anyone. Rock wouldn't be shit in this era, he wouldn't be able to do any of what he was doing. Rock was the number one guy because Vince wanted him to be, him and Austin were the two biggest stars, don't act like he wasn't meant to be, he was just not meant to be above Austin when he was there. Also Brock was basically Vince pet project he gave him everything he wanted and then left, and it's not about what you think KingJohn it's about what Vince wants. Also don't compare that era with the current one it's stupid, not even Rock will be able to be as over if he started in this era.

Punk merch sales proves that he could have been a much bigger star if was been treated as a ME guy.


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

DanM3 said:


> People on here need to realise that they and their opinions don't account for a large percentage of wrestling fans. The facts are that
> 
> - Cm punk was a huge star, the lowest drawing champion since 1995 is bullshit as illegal streams were not an issue until well into the noughties. The internet has ruined the PPV business. And im pretty sure Brock has drawn a lot less.
> 
> ...


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Except half the arena who were quite clearly chanting for Punk over everyone he was facing in that time. Yes, "no one" bought him as a trheat
> 
> And Lesnar didn't gain anything. He didn't become a bigger star. He didn't build off the win and just fucked off again. And how is he going to give someone a rub? They already damaged the 'beast" aura by not only having him lose when he first returned, but almost losing to Cena a month after SUmmerslam to the point Brock needed fuckery to retain the title. He isn't anything special anymore and hasn't been for some time.


Cheering because he put on a good match, not because they thought he was going to win. And Brock is undoubtedly a bigger star now that he beat the streak, he's the most dominate wrestler in WWE history now. The fact that he lost to Dena when he arrived and after he beat the streak he demolished Cena proves how much of an enhancement the streak was to him. Didn't agree with the Cena rematch fuckery either, but he kicked out of numerous AAs, he's clearly being presented as an unstoppable beast. To say beating him won't be a huge rub is just a plain lie.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

The Caped Crusader said:


> He's not going to magically become a bigger star by beating someone in a fake fight.
> 
> Everyone has a goddamn ceiling which some internet fans have trouble understanding. You don't start becoming even bigger 2 years after you're already the second top star in the company by beating some other main eventers. CM Punk went over John Cena, and was given the title for over 400 days. It took the fucking Rock, the third biggest superstar of all goddamn time in WWE history, to take that belt off him. He already had all you could give him.
> 
> ...


Punk was not main eventing. He wasn't getting clean wins. He held the title for 400+ days when Cena was still getting top billing. If it was Cena with the 400+ day reign, WWE would never let us hear the end of it.

Okay, so the streak hasn't helped Lesnar. Then either the streak should still be alive or Punk should have been the one to break it. Mark Henry, Edge and Orton didn't have the 400 day reign Punk had. Freshly coming off of that, yes, I'd say he was big enough to beat somebody at WrestleMania given his reign was longer than that of his opponent's, Austin's, Rock's, HHH's, Cena's or anybody else in the past generation.


WWE could have let Punk become a mega star. They didn't want that to happen.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

DanM3 said:


> - He was fired he didn't quit and he had no real contract to walk out on


for the wwe fanboys moaning about cm punk walking out on his contract i think it is brilliant cm punk used his contract against wwe when the contracts wwe make are designed to shaft their talent. 

A part of Punk’s discussion is the fact that he was an independent contractor to WWE. This is the business model WWE utilises rather than traditional employees. He believes he never broke his contract, because as an independent contractor, he can show up to work when he wants. He wasn’t in a storyline at Royal Rumble, so when he took off it was literally breaking nothing.
Punk hints that he intended to drag WWE through the courts by challenging their employment of independent contractors instead of offering the benefits of traditional employment. That would have had huge implications for the industry, hence why WWE perhaps settled Punk’s disputes.
This is probably one of the most controversial portions of Punk’s interview, as he isn’t taking legal action but is vocally expressing a blueprint for taking WWE’s independent contractor setup down. He depicts it as unfair to the talent and says it is just a way for WWE to take advantage of their performers.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Also from what it seems,Punk was expecting to go back sometime .. But not right now.. For sure he didn't want to cut off the bridges with the company.. 

So that's another stupid move from the WWE.. They choose their path and i am glad that this is falling to their heads...

*Don't forget that Vince will be guest in Stone Cold's podcast... If Austin really has the balls he has to ask him about this.. But of course this will not happen..*


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

Amazing podcast. I gained a lot of respect for Punk after that. He was my favourite wrestler before I took a break from wrestling in early-2011, but he was gone when I came back this year and all we've heard has been bad stuff.

This is blowing up, I'd like to see if/how WWE and the fans react to this.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll say this about Lesnar beating Punk.

If anything, Lesnar should have been allowed to remain undefeated since returning. That means beating Cena at Extreme Rules 2012. That means beating HHH at Wrestlemania 29, but HHH had to get his win back from Summerslam.

Lesnar absolutely destroyed Cena at Extreme Rules 2012 and Cena wins with an AA onto the steel steps? Seriously?

I would have been perfectly fine if they'd have done a streak vs. streak at Wrestlemania 30 this year pitting Undertaker's legendary streak against Brock's undefeated streak since his return and Brock going over and destroying Cena again.

That didn't happen. If Cena and HHH could go over Lesnar, why can't Punk?


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Armani said:


> Yeah continue believing that BS. Vince runs this business, he can make anyone. Rock wouldn't be shit in this era, he wouldn't be able to do any of what he was doing. Rock was the number one guy because Vince wanted him to be, him and Austin were the two biggest stars, don't act like he wasn't meant to be, he was just not meant to be above Austin when he was there. Also Brock was basically Vince pet project he gave him everything he wanted and then left, and it's not about what you think KingJohn it's about what Vince wants. Also don't compare that era with the current one it's stupid, not even Rock will be able to be as over if he started in this era.
> 
> Punk merch sales proves that he could have been a much bigger star if was been treated as a ME guy.


Rock's charisma and mic skills are undeniable, no way he wouldn't be a star in this era. As for somebody not being given a monster push that managed to get themselves over, look no further than Daniel Bryan, somehow he was able to remain the most over guy on the roster despite not getting dominant booking, but Punk couldn't?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

JamesK said:


> Also from what it seems,Punk was expecting to go back sometime .. But not right now.. For sure he didn't want to cut off the bridges with the company..
> 
> So that's another stupid move from the WWE.. They choose their path and i am glad that this is falling to their heads...
> 
> *Don't forget that Vince will be guest in Stone Cold's podcast... If Austin really has the balls he has to ask him about this.. But of course this will not happen..*


He's signed to a Legends contract in WWE. That's probably why. If it was me and I didn't have a contract and I had the opportunity to interview Vince, believe me I would grill the man.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Overcome The Odds said:


> Yes you're the troll. You've done nothing but talk bollocks for 30 pages.
> 
> Same old shit - ''he's a midget, only internet likes him, can't draw, 2.2 ratings, quitter bitch, took his ball, CM who?''
> 
> This thread is about the podcast interview only. I have no idea why CM Punk is the most hated man on this forum. This is some backward ass forum where Reigns and Ryback are more popular.


Only arguments I made close to those was he wasn't a big star outside of wrestling fan (he isn't), and that he had a bad title reign (he did).


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> Rock's charisma and mic skills are undeniable, no way he wouldn't be a star in this era. As for somebody not being given a monster push that managed to get themselves over, look no further than Daniel Bryan, somehow he was able to remain the most over guy on the roster despite not getting dominant booking, but Punk couldn't?


Punk was still over despite getting good booking and losing to part time talent. 

Bryan wasn't even going to get the push that he had gotten but the fans were pretty much hijacking events calling for him. What choice did WWE have?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

squeelbitch said:


> for the wwe fanboys moaning about cm punk walking out on his contract i think it is brilliant cm punk used his contract against wwe when the contracts wwe make are designed to shaft their talent.
> 
> A part of Punk’s discussion is the fact that he was an independent contractor to WWE. This is the business model WWE utilises rather than traditional employees. He believes he never broke his contract, because as an independent contractor, he can show up to work when he wants. He wasn’t in a storyline at Royal Rumble, so when he took off it was literally breaking nothing.
> Punk hints that he intended to drag WWE through the courts by challenging their employment of independent contractors instead of offering the benefits of traditional employment. That would have had huge implications for the industry, hence why WWE perhaps settled Punk’s disputes.
> This is probably one of the most controversial portions of Punk’s interview, as he isn’t taking legal action but is vocally expressing a blueprint for taking WWE’s independent contractor setup down. He depicts it as unfair to the talent and says it is just a way for WWE to take advantage of their performers.



What is different from this angle than any other court challenge to wwe/wrestlings independant contractor designation in the past that the court found siding with the wwe in both cases.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> Only arguments I made close to those was he wasn't a big star outside of wrestling fan (he isn't), and that he had a bad title reign (he did).


It is not Punk's fault he had a bad title reign. It's WWE's. WWE could have booked his reign like Cena's 380 title reign if they wanted to.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

ILLEGAL DOWNLOADS RUIN BUYRATES AND RATINGS! WHEN WILL PEOPLE UNDERSTAND THIS!!!

Look at the music and gaming industry if you still don't get it.


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

Allowing someone work with staph infection for 3 months is pretty fucked up


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Punk was still over despite getting good booking and losing to part time talent.
> 
> Bryan wasn't even going to get the push that he had gotten but the fans were pretty much hijacking events calling for him. What choice did WWE have?


I didn't say "over" I said "most over" Bryan was the most over guy for months, and yes his popularity reached level Punks' never did, that's why he was forced to be pushed.


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

I_Hate_You said:


> ILLEGAL DOWNLOADS RUIN BUYRATES AND RATINGS! WHEN WILL PEOPLE UNDERSTAND THIS!!!
> 
> *Look at the music and gaming industry if you still don't get it.*


They get it. But they ignore it because we're talking about CM Punk.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> It is not Punk's fault he had a bad title reign. It's WWE's. WWE could have booked his reign like Cena's 380 title reign if they wanted to.



And it would have been just as bad. Like I said, if Punk needed dominant booking and going over returning legends to be a star, then he was never really over enough to deserve either of those things.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> I didn't say "over" I said "most over" Bryan was the most over guy for months, and yes his popularity reached level Punks' never did, that's why he was forced to be pushed.


That's debatable. I know Punk's popularity level was pretty high during the Summer of Punk and I think that could have kept going had he beat HHH at Night of Champions.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Fucking died laughing at the Ryback part.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Because there's no one to replace him? Are you really going to ask this stupid question without actually thinking about what you're asking?
> 
> Cena lost clean to Batista in 2008. That was the first time he faced his equal of the era.
> 
> ...


Ok, even if you think Punk vs Del Rio or Bryan or Ziggler were bigger than say DX and Orton stuff, and not take that into consideration he still had much bigger feuds. I remember his father involving with that Undertaker programme etc.I disagree with your opinion that Punk had much better material to work with.

Punk was outselling Cena in merchandise uptil his heel turn in 2012 and he says he made the sacrifice because he did not want to drop belt to Bryan and wanted to feud with Rock


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Why you still debating with the guy it's beyond me..


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

All of it was pretty embarrassing to them. Firing him on his wedding day, thats vintage WCW. Trips going quiet when Punk asked him about piss tests or how much of a double standard the WWE is with their talent. It just goes to show that the company couldn't give a fuck about building stars to take over for Cena because they'll keep Cena until he's 60


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

KingJohn said:


> Rock's charisma and mic skills are undeniable, no way he wouldn't be a star in this era. As for somebody not being given a monster push that managed to get themselves over, look no further than Daniel Bryan, somehow he was able to remain the most over guy on the roster despite not getting dominant booking, but Punk couldn't?


How was Bryan not getting a strong push? The only way of beating him at that time was by cheating, he defeated Cena clean, and his storyline was about how much he was being screwed which helps the fans connect to him even more, because he was always close to winning. So you're saying Punk wasn't over? Punk got his name chanted over the biggest names, something only very few people will be able to do. Also he's still the guy who's been getting his name chanted since leaving. That something a big star will be able to do. 

Rock charisma and mic skills only showed after becoming The Rock. He wouldn't be able to do any of what he was doing in this era it's a fact, WWE will reduce him to Rocky Maivia. This is a PG era we talking. My point he wouldn't be *as over* still.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Lebyonics said:


> Ok, even if you think Punk vs Del Rio or Bryan or Ziggler were bigger than say DX and Orton stuff, and not take that into consideration he still had much bigger feuds. I remember his father involving with that Undertaker programme etc.I disagree with your opinion that Punk had much better material to work with.
> 
> Punk was outselling Cena in merchandise uptil his heel turn in 2012 and he says he made the sacrifice because he did not want to drop belt to Bryan and wanted to feud with Rock


I'm saying he was booked as being more important. That's a fact.

For his era, CM Punk was the number two guy.

For their eras, Orton and Edge were about number six and seven. Even with legacy, Orton couldn't remain above CM Punk.

Punk still worked with bigger stars than both of them because he got Rock and Lesnar, as well as the usual big guys. Fact is this is B-level era and has been since about 2009, so no shit things don't feel as big today.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Did they say when Punk is setting up the ProWrestlingTees store? I am thinking of ordering a shirt from there, because they are having a "Black Friday event, save 20%" thing for few days, and if Punk makes the store before the thing is over, I'll sure order his shirt.

If not, then I'll go for a Bullet Club shirt. :draper2


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> That's debatable. I know Punk's popularity level was pretty high during the Summer of Punk and I think that could have kept going had he beat HHH at Night of Champions.


Like I've said, I wasn't watching during that time so I can't comment on it, but during his title reign, he was never more over than Bryan was with the "Yes Movement."


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



validreasoning said:


> non-wrestling fans, sponsors, shareholders, tv networks don't give a shit and its not like he really said anything very bad about hhh or vince. someone like meltzer, bruno, superstar or phil mushnick has said things a million times worse about vince in the past.


It's hard to top what Punk said. I know if I was a sponsor, I would pull out as quickly as possible if they are having their wrestlers working with something as serious as a staph infection.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Did they say when Punk is setting up the ProWrestlingTees store? I am thinking of ordering a shirt from there, because they are having a "Black Friday event, save 20%" thing for few days, and if Punk makes the store before the thing is over, I'll sure order his shirt.
> 
> If not, then I'll go for a Bullet Club shirt. :draper2


I think Colt said this Saturday..


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> Like I've said, I wasn't watching during that time so I can't comment on it, but during his title reign, he was never more over than Bryan was with the "Yes Movement."


It doesn't help that Punk turned heel during his title reign either.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

My favorite part is when he states he suffered a concussion and then immediately after talks about passing the concussion tests.

And when the hell did this geek become a doctor? :Jordan

I look forward to the many years of Punk being the retired bitter wrestler that bitches and moans every chance he gets. Will be very entertaining. Especially if he brings more of these conspiracy theories.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> Did they say when Punk is setting up the ProWrestlingTees store? I am thinking of ordering a shirt from there, because they are having a "Black Friday event, save 20%" thing for few days, and if Punk makes the store before the thing is over, I'll sure order his shirt.
> 
> If not, then I'll go for a Bullet Club shirt. :draper2


Colt wasn't too sure but he said Sunday I think


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> The whole reason WWE employs the wrestlers as "Independent Contractors" is so they can get out of paying benefits,insurance and things of that sort. If they were truely independent contractors they could theoretically work for whoever so someone like Daniel Bryan could work for ROH and WWE if that was really the case but they aren't aloud so they are independent contractors.


You can be an independent contractor and sign a exclusivity agreement. Happens all the time in the corporate world. Also, are you saying wrestlers don't have insurance? Like health insurance? hahah...you think they are going on the ACA website? hahhahah


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Armani said:


> How was Bryan not getting a strong push? The only way of beating him at that time was by cheating, he defeated Cena clean, and his storyline was about how much he was being screwed which helps the fans connect to him even more, because he was always close to winning. So you're saying Punk wasn't over? Punk got his name chanted over the biggest names, something only very few people will be able to do. Also he's still the guy who's been getting his name chanted since leaving. That something a big star will be able to do.
> 
> Rock charisma and mic skills only showed after becoming The Rock. He wouldn't be able to do any of what he was doing in this era it's a fact, WWE will reduce him to Rocky Maivia. This is a PG era we talking. My point he wouldn't be *as over* still.


Bryan didn't have a 400+ title reign, and only went over Cena because of an injury. He lost clean to Bray Wyatt and didn't get over the authority until WrestleMania, and yet he managed to stay the top star throughout despite not getting dominant booking. Punk might have gotten a small percentage of cheers during his feuds with bigger names, but he never had more than his opponent, hell Ryback was out popping him during his initial push. Just because he couldn't have gone as far as he did in the AA as The Rock, doesn't mean The Rock persona wouldn't work in the PG era. Hell give him Punk level mic freedom and he'd be a top star no doubt.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I think there should be a betting pool to see how long this thread is going to be hot. I don't see it going away anytime soon, lol.

I just had some pretty general thoughts, I'm not gonna get all "IWC smark conspiracy theorist" because I've never considered myself one of those, I just try to call them as I see them.

First off, I knew that one of the biggest major reasons why Punk left the company was because of his declining health. Shot knees, concussion issues, and apparently a staph infection that could've ended horribly for him. The guy just wasn't himself in the ring, and now we know why he was doing a lot of tag matches in those last few months.

Second, what I got from this podcast as a whole was that Punk just became sick of the "Say this, do another" mentality in the company. He submits ideas; they go to someone else and Vince or creative takes credit. He gets all these "owed ones" from Vince; and Vince never pays him back. Honestly, it all starts to sound like high school or something at one point.

Third, the whole "Never main-evented WrestleMania" thing. I agree that he more than earned it, and I thought it was interesting that his scenario for Mania 29 was that they do a triple threat between him, Rock and Cena for the gold; even make it elimination-style and have Punk taken out early if the company was so damn keen on having Rock and Cena square off again. That was something that I also thought they'd do, but then the Taker match came out of nowhere. I always thought the setup for that was so random, but I mean who else was Taker going to work with in the end when every other top star had an opponent?

In the end, I just think he got sick of the mind games and the often-immature way of doing business. I really hope he's happy now that it's almost a year later and that Punk is moving on.

Though I do feel bad that he feels he "failed at wrestling" because he never closed WrestleMania.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

JamesK said:


> I think Colt said this Saturday..





Stinger Fan said:


> Colt wasn't too sure but he said Sunday I think


Awesome. Thanks guys!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> Bryan didn't have a 400+ title reign, and only went over Cena because of an injury. He lost clean to Bray Wyatt and didn't get over the authority until WrestleMania, and yet he managed to stay the top star throughout despite not getting dominant booking. Punk might have gotten a small percentage of cheers during his feuds with bigger names, but he never had more than his opponent, hell Ryback was out popping him during his initial push. Just because he couldn't have gone as far as he did in the AA as The Rock, doesn't mean The Rock persona wouldn't work in the PG era. Hell give him Punk level mic freedom and he'd be a top star no doubt.


Well if Ryback was face and Punk was heel, of course the face almost always gets bigger pops than the heel does. The lone exception seems to be Cena. That shows how much WWE listens to its fans if Cena is booed in every arena on RAW and pay-per view and still gets his megapush.

WWE will make anyone whatever they want that person to be.


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

*So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*

...poor show HHH. Punk was the hottest thing in wrestling in 2011 and HHH had no real business going over him. Definitely not best for business.
That is really disappointing on HHH's part because you think someone with the wrestling brain he has would see that Punk was red hot and would be even hotter by going over someone like him. But no, he wouldn't do the right thing and job and then the Summer of Punk fizzled out and turned into a dreadful HHH v Nash ego trip.
Really, really poor show. And really, really poor foresight and business sense. 
I'd love more insightful interviews like this from ex WWE employees into just how stupid and lacking of any real business and storytelling savvy the WWE really are.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I really hope I can finally get a 'in punk we trust' t-shirt because it was his damn best. 

After listening to the full podcast, I had to go to work when it got to the bit about Ryback (steroid guy) missing the table entirely and dumping him on the ground, I am now in two minds about whether this is a company I want to support financially. I mean I absolutely love wrestling and I don't think I could ever bring myself to not watch their shows but, i dunno man, it sounds sucky to be employed by this shower.

I was also left with a distinct feeling that they pushed their employees way too far to the point where there is no option but for them to have time off to go and have invasive surgery and have huge amounts of time off. And it makes a lot of sense that Cena apparently has miraculous recovery times ... yeah he doesn't he's working injured because that's what they expect him to do. And even if i don't like the guy, that my friends is absolutely shit.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Jason said:


> My favorite part is when he states he suffered a concussion and then immediately after talks about passing the concussion tests.
> 
> And when the hell did this geek become a doctor? :Jordan


He talks about how stupid the test and that it was bogus..

Also you know you can feel if you are concussed or not.. But yeah "i am cool guy" i hate Punk and stuff


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I just finished listening to CM Punk on the podcast. Here's the thing, there will always be people who're still going to watch the WWE, nevertheless. I'm honest to say that I'm going to, anyway. Yes, the whole medical thing was pretty disgusting and I'm siding with Punk here but for Punk, it's about the money and main eventing Mania.

Even though, he's saying that he doesn't... it's not truly believed from me. There are two sides of the story and would love... if ever... to see what WWE will say or does after that.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

New World Order. said:


> Fucking died laughing at the Ryback part.


:lol @ Punk getting that stiff to admit he's a terrible worker. 

Between Del Rio's firing, the multiple stories of racism/discrimination from guys in powerful positions, and this Punk interview, it's pretty much confirmed that the WWE is a terrible work environment. It was already quite clear considering how much the micromanage every one of their stars and attempt to squash anyone who gets over in spite of them. After hearing all of this, I have an even greater appreciation for guys like Punk and Bryan, who get so ridiculously over that the company is FORCED to back them, despite clearly not wanting to.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

The only good thing that will come from this podcast is the responses from Jericho and HHH. Gosh when trips gets mad it's :trips8


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

The guy who beats Lesnar isn't going to gain much from it. You get OVER over a period of time, not because you happened to beat someone who's more important than you. You get over through character progression and storytelling. That's the main issue with WWE creatively and a lot of that issue has to do with WWE insistence on positioning part-timers like Rock, Lesnar, Undertaker and even Triple H clearly above everybody else not named John Cena. This is the main issue here and CM Punk is one of the guys who understand this. It's not about if Punk gets to beat Lesnar or Undertaker, it's about WWE always putting focus on the part-timers as the big, unbeatable stars and then complaining when their own guys who are on the show every week can't draw. It's obvious that WWE gains a big rating or more buys with the part timers on the show but what do they gain other than that and is it worth it to do that and sacrifice your long term programming for one or two big shows a year?

Undertaker comes back and has a match with Triple H. Who benefits from it? Nobody, they're both big stars. Lesnar comes back and has 3 matches with Cena. Cena wins one (hurting Lesnar's credibility) and loses the other two. Who benefits from it? Nobody, they're both big stars already. Lesnar faces Triple H for 3(!!!!) matches. Triple H wins one, loses two. Who benefits from it? Nobody, they're already big stars. Lesnar faces Punk. Punk loses. Did it benefit Punk? An argument could be made both ways but it's funny how Punk, who is the only one of all those guys who had anything to gain from a match with Lesnar, is the only one who doesn't get to beat him.

This mentality of theirs is destroying the company. It's as simple as that. Right now what they have is a roster full of nobodies, with no star quality whatsoever, they're all geeks facing each other every week in matches nobody cares about and the few guys who actually manage to get themselves over despite WWE are constantly held back to put over the wrestlers who already have their spots guaranteed like Cena and Triple H. Once the part timers stop working you're left with a roster full of guys who can't draw and WWE enters another dark period like they did in 1995.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Jason said:


> My favorite part is when he states he suffered a concussion and then immediately after talks about passing the concussion tests.
> 
> And when the hell did this geek become a doctor? :Jordan
> 
> I look forward to the many years of Punk being the retired bitter wrestler that bitches and moans every chance he gets. Will be very entertaining. Especially if he brings more of these conspiracy theories.


That's the thing. He talks about how lame those tests were and even though he passed them they were still unsecure about him having a concussion or not. You should pay more attention to what you listen. 

Also, you don't need to be a doctor to know you are banged up.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It was a very good listen. He's far from the the righteous hero that some seem to think he is but he's certainly right about a lot of the bullshit that goes on in the WWE and glad he exposed some of the worst that they put him through. Not remotely surprising, they're just a morally fucked up organisation. 

I don't like a lot of his comments about certain people though. Comes across as pretty paranoid with regards to Jericho, not sure what that's all about. Jericho said that he was texting him about music and stuff like that, stuff non wrestling related. Does Punk really think that he's THAT big of a deal that Jericho's looking for podcast hits by just asking him a question. So what if he mentions that he was speaking to him on a podcast, Is that really grounds to say he had an agenda against him? Fuck.

He doesn't come across as a great guy but I respect that he's a straight talker. He's a bit delusional with regards to his own standing within the company but makes a great point that they didn't build him, or a lot of the other full timers up well at all. I don't think either came out of this situation looking great but the WWE came out worse off IMO. His fucking wedding day man...:lmao


----------



## zzz888 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

It was an absolute burial of the company. I would would say the medical stuff would be the most damaging to WWE though. Benoit happened and they STILL half ass it when it comes to the medical side? Fuck em


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

MaybeLock said:


> That's the thing. He talks about how lame those tests were and even though he passed them they were still unsecure about him having a concussion or not. You should pay more attention to what you listen.
> 
> Also, you don't need to be a doctor to know you are banged up.


This a hundred times over, I've never had a concussion but I know damn well when the hell I am hurt; and I imagine Punk did too. We all do.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

And the staph infection stuff is flat out despicable. Absolutely unacceptable, and the WWE quite frankly got away with one there. Hopefully this really picks up steam and they get the backlash they deserve for that.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> The guy who beats Lesnar isn't going to gain much from it. You get OVER over a period of time, not because you happened to beat someone who's more important than you. You get over through character progression and storytelling. That's the main issue with WWE creatively and a lot of that issue has to do with WWE insistence on positioning part-timers like Rock, Lesnar, Undertaker and even Triple H clearly above everybody else not named John Cena. This is the main issue here and CM Punk is one of the guys who understand this. It's not about if Punk gets to beat Lesnar or Undertaker, it's about WWE always putting focus on the part-timers as the big, unbeatable stars and then complaining when their own guys who are on the show every week can't draw. It's obvious that WWE gains a big rating or more buys with the part timers on the show but what do they gain other than that and is it worth it to do that and sacrifice your long term programming for one or two big shows a year?
> 
> Undertaker comes back and has a match with Triple H. Who benefits from it? Nobody, they're both big stars. Lesnar comes back and has 3 matches with Cena. Cena wins one (hurting Lesnar's credibility) and loses the other two. Who benefits from it? Nobody, they're both big stars already. Lesnar faces Triple H for 3(!!!!) matches. Triple H wins one, loses two. Who benefits from it? Nobody, they're already big stars. Lesnar faces Punk. Punk loses. Did it benefit Punk? An argument could be made both ways but it's funny how Punk, who is the only one of all those guys who had anything to gain from a match with Lesnar, is the only one who doesn't get to beat him.
> 
> This mentality of theirs is destroying the company. It's as simple as that. Right now what they have is a roster full of nobodies, with no star quality whatsoever, they're all geeks facing each other every week in matches nobody cares about and the few guys who actually manage to get themselves over despite WWE are constantly held back to put over the wrestlers who already have their spots guaranteed like Cena and Triple H. Once the part timers stop working you're left with a roster full of guys who can't draw and WWE enters another dark period like they did in 1995.


Says beating somebody "more important" than you doesn't give the opponent a rub, yet all the Punk marks are arguing if he had gone over wrestlers "more important" than him he would be a big star.


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*

bump


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

KingJohn said:


> Bryan didn't have a 400+ title reign, and only went over Cena because of an injury. He lost clean to Bray Wyatt and didn't get over the authority until WrestleMania, and yet he managed to stay the top star throughout despite not getting dominant booking. Punk might have gotten a small percentage of cheers during his feuds with bigger names, *but he never had more than his opponent, hell Ryback was out popping him during his initial push.* Just because he couldn't have gone as far as he did in the AA as The Rock, doesn't mean The Rock persona wouldn't work in the PG era. Hell give him Punk level mic freedom and he'd be a top star no doubt.


fpalm. You don't even know the initials for that era, what's AA. Punk didn't get as much freedom as Rock don't even start with this shit, these guys needs to reduce themselves with their promos and they still rock at it. Look at Rock he's so bad at this now, he was only good at it at times when he of course starts using those bad words :cool2 lol. You just make no sense at all, you're acting like Punk wasn't still over after all those fuck ups, he outsold Cena for almost a year. 

Bryan win against Cena was clean don't even make that excuse, losing to Wyatt is better than losing to ADR or Miz of all people because he was more credible. He got a bigger aftermath. It's not all about how long you hold on the title, it's about against who. Bryan was going after the authority all the time while he was getting pushed, that's a better booking.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*

It sounds like it. I think it seems obvious HHH likes to feed his ego. Unforgiven 2004 was another example.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*

Shield, Daniel Bryan


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

The Caped Crusader said:


> I'm honestly surprised by how many people seem to find Punk's comments about WWE a revelation. I'd have thought on an internet forum where a lot of you seem to have been following the business for many years, you'd know just how scummy WWE actually is. This business is extremely dirty, and quite frankly, none of this surprises me. There is already enough out there in shoots, interviews, reports, that shows WWE is a very backwards place. Nothing Punk says is anyting new on that front.
> 
> In regards to the actual podcast, I thought it was an entertaining listen. WWE did some very questionable things to Punk, with the medical issue especially being disgusting. Punk himself though comes off as believing in his own hype far too much. There are far too many inconsistencies and double speak in this podcast. We should cut the bullshit, because it's about money. And I don't know what world he's living in where he thinks he deserves to be paid the same Lesnar, Cena, Undertaker, and Rock. He's nowhere near that level, and *the shit he says about Undertaker is disrespectful.
> 
> ...


Overall well thought out post. CM Punk is a self-entitled person. The bolded parts about The Undertaker stand out because there always seems to be some sort of tension or something between Taker & Punk. I think Punk is jealous of the respect that is given to Taker and thinks people should be treating him as such behind the scenes. 

CM Punk and HHH are both to blame for this whole situation. Their disdain for one another has basically turned into nothing but them both trying to get one over the other and have the last laugh. Punk knows HHH is the heir to WWE, hence him saying he will never work for the WWE again....


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*



BruceLeGorille said:


> Shield, Daniel Bryan


Yeah bro granted. But why would he not do it in 2011 with Punk after the promo? Punk was as hot as Bryan and hotter than The Shield. I don't get it. Had to be an ego trip. Nothing more than an ego trip.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Armani said:


> fpalm. You don't even know the initials for that era, what's AA. Punk didn't get as much freedom as Rock don't even start with this shit, these guys needs to reduce themselves with their promos and they still rock at it. Look at Rock now he's so bad at this now, he was only good at it at times when he of course starts using those bad words :cool2 lol. You just make no sense at all, you're acting like Punk wasn't still over after all those fuck ups to the point he outsold Cena for almost year.
> 
> Bryan win against Cena was clean don't even make that excuse, losing to Wyatt is better than losing to ADR or Miz of all people because he was more credible. He got a bigger aftermath. It's not all about how long you hold on the title, it's about against who. Bryan was going after the authority all the time while he was getting pushed, that's a better booking.


Obviously mean AE, I'm saying if Rocky was a new star now and had the freedom Punk had, he'd be a star. Rock is still 1,000X better than Punk on the mic, even with no cussing in the PG era. Never said Punk wasn't over, but he wasn't close to Bryan's level of over-ness, definitely not over enough to justify going over the returning part timers. Bryan was going after the Authority and losing and lost clean to Bray, punk had a historically long title run, you really trying to say Punk wasn't booked stronger?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> Obviously mean AE, I'm saying if Rocky was a new star now and had the freedom Punk had, he'd be a star. Rock is still 1,000X better than Punk on the mic, even with no cussing in the PG era. Never said Punk wasn't over, but he wasn't close to Bryan's level of over-ness, definitely not over enough to justify going over the returning part timers. Bryan was going after the Authority and losing and lost clean to Bray, punk had a historically long title run, you really trying to say Punk wasn't booked stronger?


I'm pretty sure Bryan got to beat Cena clean, HHH clean and close Wrestlemania with a title win.


----------



## lanceuppercut (Jan 3, 2012)

WOW. I knew the WWE was bad but I didn't know they were THAT fucking bad, to the point of neglect or not caring enough about the health and well being of their talent. They show favoritism tO Cena and Orton. There is so much I could say but fuck the WWE. Politics is killing the business!


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*



BruceLeGorille said:


> Shield, Daniel Bryan


Shield is his pet project

People forced HHH to put over Bryan, had there been no YES Movement, it was going to Sheamus vs Bryan, what the fuck was WWE thinking


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> It sounds like it. I think it seems obvious HHH likes to feed his ego. Unforgiven 2004 was another example.


If Unforgiven 2004 was the Orton/HHH match then yeah HHH deserved to go over Orton. Orton was shit world champion, fair play not his fault. He was not ready at all! it was good decision to take title off him. They let him do over stuff and then a couple of years later he hit main-event status. 100% Orton was not ready back then, anyone who would like to debate it is welcome to.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*

Shouldn't surprise us. The man used a racism angle as a way to bury Booker T.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*

The Daniel Bryan stuff is different, of course Triple H put him over, he didn't really have a choice. He didn't put Punk over because he dislikes him personally and Punk had verbally attacked his family a few months before, it's petty and no way to treat a rising star, hence why WWE is such a mess.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Im pretty sure this thread will never ever die unk

Great podcast. I enjoyed it


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*So....I'm late...can some body sum this thread up for me?*


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*



Ambroseguy said:


> If Unforgiven 2004 was the Orton/HHH match then yeah HHH deserved to go over Orton. Orton was shit world champion, fair play not his fault. He was not ready at all! it was good decision to take title off him. They let him do over stuff and then a couple of years later he hit main-event status. 100% Orton was not ready back then, anyone who would like to debate it is welcome to.


Then why get the belt off Benoit? Orton was a new face champion and HHH was already champion for long enough his ridiculous reigns and he gets yet another one from Orton. That didn't do Orton any favors. Orton was able to overcome it but that seems like an ego trip for HHH.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Darkness is here said:


> *So....I'm late...can some body sum this thread up for me?*


CM Punk is the new Bret Hart

HHH paid Ryback to kill CM Punk

Colt Cabana is still fat


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

According to him , WWE were dicks to him , he was sick and all the shit but the fuckers didn't care about his health hell they even fired his ass on his Wedding day what piece of horseshit WWE officials are , new respect found for the guy


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*

Bryan fans took over ppvs. That was unheard of. He had no choice.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPID!*






*1 hour mark.

Where are the apologists now? Where are the people who shamelessly claim that Cena has no creative control? Where are the people who say he just does what he's told? *


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

After listening to the podcast, I have to say...

a) the Fed sounds like the worst place on the planet to work

b) although I would still like some confirmation about some of the things he said, it was a hell of a podcast and it sure sounds believable


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

As a long time Punk detractor, I got interested after hearing that he spills some dirt rather than just explain why he left and so I did. It's great to finally get some closure so this issue can be put to rest.

Here's my unbiased takeaway from this:

- I sympathize with him in regards to his health and wellbeing. He had every right to be mad if they refused to give him time off or even take care of bruises, zits and whatever else he was dealing with last winter. Even worse with the staph-infection that could have been fatal. So I understand with his post-Rumble decision more and it's further explained by him bringing up that he made the decision because he was not in a big storyline or anything at the time.

- His timing could have been better because walking away during Wrestlemania season was not only bad for business but also bad for his fans who wanted to see him perform on the big stage. That said, hindsight is 20/20 and he might have not realized how bad it would've got at the time when he was wasting his time in the midcard wrestling Axel, Ryback and the Wyatts - which is a time that he could've used to recharge his batteries and heal the injuries rather than WM season.

- But I have to go back to the old ways and say he's far too delusional and believes in his own hype when it comes to being a top star and big draw. Simply working with the part-timers is a privilege, him complaining about having to lose is a strong sense of entitlement that I simply don't agree with. No full-timer other than Cena has gotten to work a real program with them, it should've shown him how much the company values him when they put him in these big feuds for marquee PPVs. And the comment about the WM brand drawing and not The Rock? Yeah, he can't be serious with that one. I do agree with it being smarter if he had beat Triple H at Night of Champions rather than what took place. I don't think he would've suddenly become a mega star but it certainly would've been the better decision business wise.

- I also understand his point of view on a couple of things, such as the Chicago octagon thing with Sonnen. Would've been good for the company and Vince's reasoning was retarded as fuck. Even worse because a few months later Triple H was with Mayweather doing the same thing. In regards to his ideas and how it was with the creative, I think he's to blame to a certain extent. He admitted that he was a dick and hard to work with, so while it's stupid to have this "I don't wanna write for this guy" mentality, it wont need to happen if he tries to, y'know, not be a dick.

- Whether I agreed with what he said or not, I like the fact he was straight forward about everything and pulled no punches. Glad to see the spotlight on some of the shady things going on within WWE as well as him being completely blunt about how he felt regarding part-timers so his delusional marks can't defend him there with "B-b-b-but that not what he meant!". What you hear with him is what you get, folks.

- Him talking about getting hurt with Ryback legit had me chuckling. Just something about the way he presented the events and his choice of words. :lol Ditto for the firing on his wedding day. WWE being petty as usual but I wont really consider it a scummy move since the two had parted ways and he clearly had no intention of returning with the final month of his contract remaining. Lastly, "Benoit used to pop dude's zits" is a quote that will stay in my head for a while. :lol

- He's also very paranoid imo and the comments on Jericho near the end are unnecessary. Safe to say the bridges between him and WWE are burned and it will be a looooooooooong time, if ever, before we'll see the two work together again. Can't say I care because while I'm not as badly shitting on him here, I still have no desire to see him on TV.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

I am 100% on Punk's side. If WWE had a clean track record and no one else had come out with this stuff before, I'd maybe be a little more hesitant. Given the history of negative attention the company has drawn, I'm siding with Punk.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

Poll this. I've always been on Punk's side because I've worked for shitty employers before and nobody walks out of their job unless they are unhappy with their working environment. I am now even more on his side knowing just how truly fucking awful it was for him there.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

*I hope monday's raw is in a smark city.*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Darkness is here said:


> *So....I'm late...can some body sum this thread up for me?*


Shock and growing outrage by the reasonable fans before the inevitable line of haters swoop in with their nonsense. At this point, people should be above simple "mark" and "hater" and realise the implications of what Punk just revealed about the WWE. All of this and the Del Rio fiasco, and so many other things over the years have basically just made the WWE out to be a bush league promotion instead of a billion dollar professional juggernaut.


----------



## Rumitus (May 10, 2008)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

Wait, don't tell me. I'll keep my eyes closed as a type. Another CM Punk thread right?

OMG HOW DID I GUESS?!

(Sorry, it's just getting harder to avoid them )


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Darkness is here said:


> *So....I'm late...can some body sum this thread up for me?*


Everyone went full on retard and started analyzing buy rates vs stream rates to explain why "PUNK IZ THA SUKZ" or "PUNK IZ DA BEZT EVAR"

other than that Punk left because he was hurt and did not like his job and got fired after a suspension and he is not coming back 

He also named dropped people he didn't like which I would not because I am not asshole but whatever


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Then why get the belt off Benoit? Orton was a new face champion and HHH was already champion for long enough his ridiculous reigns and he gets yet another one from Orton. That didn't do Orton any favors. Orton was able to overcome it but that seems like an ego trip for HHH.


To create the Evolution betrayal? to push Orton to main-event status which back-fired? I don't know the behind the scenes with Benoit back then. Maybe they did not like him at champion? either way Orton first babyface run and title failed. Hence why he turned heel after the feud and faced Taker.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

I dislike both at the moment. But I'll always be a WWE fan. Punk is a bitch.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

You phil marks are delusional. Is phil not allowed to ever lose a match? Dude went over bryan cena the entire shield kane jericho mysterio BURIED HARDY AND FORCED HIM TO QUIT but lose one match to HHH and everyone loses their mine


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

After listening to the podcast, I have to say...

a) the Fed sounds like the worst place on the planet to work

b) although I would still like some confirmation about some of the things he said, it was a hell of a podcast and it sure sounds believable


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

BruceLeGorille said:


> CM Punk is the new Bret Hart
> 
> HHH paid Ryback to kill CM Punk
> 
> Colt Cabana is still fat


Ryback assassin gimmick where he tries to kill people in the ring 

do it WWE


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

*In regards to some creative decisions: WWE
In regards to his health and politics: Punk

In regards to The Rock not being a draw: :Jordan*


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

There must be a little bit of bullshit/bias somewhere in his story, but I believe most of it. I would definitely side with punk on this and wwe are probably scrambling some P.R counter-attack as we speak.


----------



## lanceuppercut (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh, and WWE is in the fucking dark ages. CM isn't the first to point that out, and he won't be the last.


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

Punk all the way. WWE negligence and mis-management was disgraceful.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*



Ambroseguy said:


> To create the Evolution betrayal? to push Orton to main-event status which back-fired? I don't know the behind the scenes with Benoit back then. Maybe they did not like him at champion? either way Orton first babyface run and title failed. Hence why he turned heel after the feud and faced Taker.


I don't think they gave Orton enough of a chance his first run. I remember actually liking Orton during his first reign.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

As a Punk fan, I've never been 100% in Punk's side because I didn't think he did the right thing by leaving like that, but after hearing his version of the story I'm surprised he lasted that long. Justifying WWE on this one is a new level of fanaticism or trolling.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

Not a public poll


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



Darkness is here said:


> *I hope monday's raw is in a smark city.*


They're in Tulsa. That's about as anti-smark as it gets. Shame too, cause I don't imagine them making much fuss about it. 

But just imagine if the upcoming Raw was in Chicago. :banderas


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*



Fic Rlair said:


> There must be a little bit of bullshit somewhere in his story, but I believe most of it. I would definitely side with punk on this and wwe are probably scrambling some P.R counter-attack as we speak.


Well Vince is live on Austins podcast next monday night ... I would be surprised if it weren't utilised in some way.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

KingJohn said:


> Obviously mean AE, I'm saying if Rocky was a new star now and had the freedom Punk had, he'd be a star. Rock is still 1,000X better than Punk on the mic, even with no cussing in the PG era. Never said Punk wasn't over, but he wasn't close to Bryan's level of over-ness, definitely not over enough to justify going over the returning part timers. Bryan was going after the Authority and losing and lost clean to Bray, punk had a historically long title run, you really trying to say Punk wasn't booked stronger?


Arguing with you is pointless, you just make up shit because you don't like him. Saying Rock is better by that much in this era with his promo shows how clueless and an ass kisser you are to him. Punk produced so many better promos than PG Rock in this era and it's not even close. You don't even know what a stronger booking is or else you wouldn't spew that shit. The poster who responded to you just told you the aftermath of Bryan. If Bryan was much over than Punk he would have sold more merch than Cena but not even more than Punk. His Yes chants helps the overall image, when people chant his name it's not as strong, did you ask yourself why? well you know the answer already. Plus Punk is the one who's getting his name chanted almost every week since leaving not Bryan. Doesn't mean Bryan isn't over he's probably the most over when he's there now. But it will all die down when his underdog booking ends.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

I like how Punk became from the most hated wrestler to the most loved after the podcast unk2


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*

*He did put over bryan/sheild though, that's enough for me.
And punk looked good losing after taking 3 pedigrees.*


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I don't think they gave Orton enough of a chance his first run. I remember actually liking Orton during his first reign.


I was younger back then so I actually did not mind it, but looking back I know it was the best decision now to take the title off him.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

Definitely Punk's.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

Punk and no contest. Most here have seen the writing on the wall about the WWE and this mostly confirmed exactly that... but, the medical issues was an eye opener. That is fucking despicable.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Colt Cabana is still fat


he's not fat

he's big boned


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*



BruceLeGorille said:


> Shield, Daniel Bryan


Benoit, Batista, Cena, Orton, Undertaker.....


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

Punk for damn sure, while not everything he said may be the complete and honest truth it is quite clear the guy was treated like absolute shit and almost driven to an absolute breaking point health wise, and driven to one mentally by this inept company; I overall have to commend him for taking care of himself first and foremost and not letting these senile old man work him to death. And I wish him a happy future.

I knew things were shitty behind the scenes with many things but hearing this shit about the staph infection and the incompetence of WWE's medical staff is just sickening, really sickening they have no regard for their employees health.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

bout 50/50 he has a legit case on the infection stuff.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

*As far as health/politics is concerned...punk.*


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Health wise Phil has point but creative wise Phil needs to shit his fucking mouth. Dude has gone over and/or buried the shield 3 on 1, ryback, Cena (face of raw), Hardy (face of raw and forced hardy to quit the wwe aka ULTIMATE BURIAL OF THE BIGGEST FACE IN THE COMPANY), beat edge, jericho twice, daniel bryan multiple times, 434 day streak, BEAT THE SHIELD 3 ON 1 !!!!!!!, mysterio, kane but lose 4 matches to lesnar (who cena JOBBBED TO AT SS), HHH, Undertaker ( he had to out of respect to a pioneer of wwe in paul bearer), and the rock who put over and jobbed to more times in the AE than i can count


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

WWE all the way dammit!!! Fuck Punk !!!! The Worst in The World :troll


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

A company that I have come to despise because of their carelessness for their wrestlers, fans and product, or one of my favourite wrestlers of all-time who almost died at the hands of the WWE's shitty doctors?

Gee, that's a tough one.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*

Not only that, remember he brought in old man Nash to jackknife Punk around the ring. HHH's good friend Nash comes out of retirement to beat up Punk, HHH comes out of retirement to beat Punk, then both HHH and Nash disappear again after successfully squashing the vanilla midget indy guy's momentum. Everything the two of them hate.

How anyone can now realize this fact, and still try to argue HHH doesn't feed his own ego, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

I generally don't like Punk's attitude and thoughts. However, I do believe that the WWE does treat its employees like shit. So in this case I have to be on Punk's side.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

How can anybody be on WWE's side? There's too much prior shit from other people that have worked with the company for WWE's actions to be excused. Even if it was just one wrestler. They have been negligent with many wrestlers...no they have been indifferent to human life in what seems like their entire existence. I hope Titan Towers burns to the ground (with nobody in it of course).

Despite all that, we will get WWE apologists who suck the WWE's dick to no end. "Make a Wish, be a Star, John Cena, blah, blah, blah". Fucking brainwashed sheep.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*



Jarsy1 said:


> I like how Punk became from the most hated wrestler to the most loved after the podcast unk2


Just wait Vince podcast.

IF Punk telling true. I don't understand why would someone be on WWE side.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

WWE, no matter how much shit I hear about the WWE I know for a fact I'll still be watching.


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*

It's Triple H. I still look back on that and shake my head. It's up there with Cena single-handedly killing all of the momentum that The Nexus had in 2010.

On the bright side, at least he put Daniel Bryan over.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Wait...when was punk fired???*


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*



Kuchiki said:


> Wait, don't tell me. I'll keep my eyes closed as a type. Another CM Punk thread right?
> 
> OMG HOW DID I GUESS?!
> 
> (Sorry, it's just getting harder to avoid them )


Avoid the General WWE board completely if you don't want to see more CM Punk threads.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

I'm on the side of I DON'T GIVE A FUCK.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*



The Acquired Taste said:


> How can anybody be on WWE's side? There's too much prior shit from other people that have worked with the company for WWE's actions to be excused. Even if it was just one wrestler. They have been negligent with many wrestlers...no they have been indifferent to human life in what seems like their entire existence. I hope Titan Towers burns to the ground (with nobody in it of course).
> 
> Despite all that, we will get WWE apologists who suck the WWE's dick to no end. "Make a Wish, be a Star, John Cena, blah, blah, blah". Fucking brainwashed sheep.


That or they're just hardcore Punk haters.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm still nauseous from that staph infection story.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

I'm on WWE's side because people choose to work for them. Boycott their company and they will fall.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*



The Acquired Taste said:


> How can anybody be on WWE's side?


Because CM Punk isn't a draw. THE BASTARD DESERVED TO DIE.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*



The Acquired Taste said:


> How can anybody be on WWE's side? There's too much prior shit from other people that have worked with the company for WWE's actions to be excused. Even if it was just one wrestler. They have been negligent with many wrestlers..*.no they have been indifferent to human life in what seems like their entire existence*. I hope Titan Towers burns to the ground (with nobody in it of course).
> 
> Despite all that, we will get WWE apologists who suck the WWE's dick to no end. "Make a Wish, be a Star, John Cena, blah, blah, blah". Fucking brainwashed sheep.


You are not kidding. Pillman dies before a ppv event (i think), the show goes on even though his colleagues are bound to be hurting. Owen Hart plummets to his death ... the show goes on, despite the fact his colleagues would have been no doubt traumatised by the event. 

They do all of this tiny little shit stuff, like no piledrivers, no head shots because it LOOKS like someone is getting bashed in the head. No blood because it's barbaric. No truly competitive, interesting womens matches because no one wants to see women kick the shit out of each other that's barbaric. When in reality they don't give a fuck is someone has a concussion or not, they just care how it looks. fuck that. 

Today a 25 year old cricketer died, Philip Hughes, a man with a huge career ahead of him. And Australia have a huge test match scheduled ... is the show going on? You are damn sure it would won't be, people have bought tickets but nobody will care because frankly his team mates are utterly distraught and traumatised and the fans are shocked and dismayed, who wants to see them play? Nobody. 

What a fucked up business this guy is running.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

Anyone who Will still Watch Will be on wwe's Side no matter how They vote.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*



Lou_Skunt said:


> I'm on WWE's side because people choose to work for them. Boycott their company and they will fall.


That is a point that I would concede against Punk in this argument. If I had surgery I would be fuming if Vince asked me to come back 3 weeks later and would've probably told him to shove it up his ass then hang up.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*



Allur said:


> I'm on the side of I DON'T GIVE A FUCK.












LIES! If you didn't care, you wouldn't be here to begin with! Search your feelings, you know this to be true!


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Darkness is here said:


> *Wait...when was punk fired???*


http://youtu.be/zxHRJnZsinQ?t=1h35m9s


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Found it on youtube for anyone that can't find a link


----------



## lanceuppercut (Jan 3, 2012)

samizayn said:


> I'm still nauseous from that staph infection story.


It's unbelievable. This is an indictment on how WWE devalues their talent unless their name is John Cena. And the concussion he sustained after the RR and the politicking around that is appalling. The top brass of the WWE should all be sent packing. Vince too.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

samizayn said:


> I'm still nauseous from that staph infection story.


Can you imagine the world of shit WWE would be in if Punk actually died from that? They'd be out of business right now.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*

Meh. It's kind of stupid to think that Cena doesn't have ANY control, what with being the Face of WWE and all. The true question is, does he actively try to use that power to bury other wrestlers like most here claim he does?


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

So are we just accepting Punk's words as gospel truth?

If so, the wellness policy is a farce.


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*



Oakue said:


> Not only that, remember he brought in old man Nash to jackknife Punk around the ring. HHH's good friend Nash comes out of retirement to beat up Punk, HHH comes out of retirement to beat Punk, then both HHH and Nash disappear again after successfully squashing the vanilla midget indy guy's momentum. Everything the two of them hate.
> 
> How anyone can now realize this fact, and still try to argue HHH doesn't feed his own ego, I don't know what to tell you.


It does smack of Nash and HHH just putting their heads together and saying "lets fuck this Punk cunts's momentum and knock him down a peg or two. That'll show his smark fans and that'll show any more of the little indie darlings in the locker room that get ideas above their station".
But in doing that they helped crush the momentum of the hottest and most over wrestler in the world at the time who's worked shoot promo generated more interest in WWE than anything HHH darlings like Cena, Orton or Sheamus have ever done and more than likely ever will do.
To quote a certain overpushed and overexposed wrestler "Stupid! Stupid!"


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



superplex23 said:


> So are we just accepting Punk's words as gospel truth?
> 
> If so, the wellness policy is a farce.


If it was just Punk, it would be a "well.. maybe" situation but with Del Rio, Ricardo, how the WWE has been known to work before.... that makes what Punk said more damning just because he isn't the lone voice and you can't look back and say "WWE never acted like that before". Not sure how much this will rock the WWE but if it gains any traction, they are in deep trouble.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

xDD said:


> http://youtu.be/zxHRJnZsinQ?t=1h35m9s


*i'm on my mobile, can somebody tell me when was he fired?*


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*

Punk also says most guys also do alot of Make A Wish stuff, but they only ever mention Cena. :draper2


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Darkness is here said:


> *Wait...when was punk fired???*


On his wedding day.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Darkness is here said:


> *i'm on my mobile, can somebody tell me when was he fired?*


Got the package on his wedding day. That's WCW level right there.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Overall, I just think WWE is a rotten company. Wrestling was a huge part of my childhood. I just can't do this anymore. I can no longer support the business.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Good interview. I have a lot more respect for Punk.

As for the WWE, I'm not surprised by any of those stories. I figured it must be hell working there from all the interviews done by ex wrestlers and writers.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*



Ambroseguy said:


> I was younger back then so I actually did not mind it, but looking back I know it was the best decision now to take the title off him.


Why did it have to be HHH though?


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*

How many threads do we need for every sentence he says in the podcast? fpalm


I mean really, there's already a thread on the podcast. Can't you stay there instead of flooding this section?


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



superplex23 said:


> So are we just accepting Punk's words as gospel truth?
> 
> If so, the wellness policy is a farce.


WWE could perfectly say something against it. Hell, Vince himself has a perfect opportunity to do it in Austin's podcast. I'd love to hear his version, but tbh it's not that WWE has such a clean past as far as treating their performers go. If they use their usual tactic of silence and hide what happened, then there is simply no other version to accept.


----------



## bADaSSaTTiTuDE (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*

Another funny thing is this cena apologists can no longer use the defense that ''Cena does the most charity'' AND everything people like me say where they don't show everyone else and only show cena doing it and not everyone else or only show them doing a little just proves all of us cena haters right.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Overall, I just think WWE is a rotten company. Wrestling was a huge part of my childhood. I just can't do this anymore. I can no longer support the business.


I'm feeling this as well. 
I feel unattached suddenly. I have no desire to watch the product, or support it in any way.
Just knowing how bad it is backstage and how dangerous it is backstage (medical staff) 
I would feel wrong trying to watch. I just want this to gain enough momentum that the 
WWE has to do something to change.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

What exactly has Cena complained about? He's says and is involved in the most stupid angles in WWE or inserts himself in feuds that are taking off. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Almost a thousand posts. CM Punk is the biggest draw in WF history. :troll


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A staph infection for 3 months and the WWE medical staff didn't do a damn thing about it? :dahell :wee-bey

Running the ropes for a concussion test :drake1 what kind of concussion protocol is that? WWE get your shit together. 

I'm still listening to the podcast and reading most of the comments regarding it. Even if you don't like Punk, I still say some of the stuff he saying about WWE and it's medical staff is pretty sickening.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

I can't believe people are still mocking this situation and shit talking Punk like it's really unbelievable.

Such a great listen, so many interesting points.

Crazy to think punk came up with the shield,but of course WWE had to fuck shit up.

Sad to think we may never see CM Punk wrestler ever again. Wish him the best though.

BEST IN THE WORLD


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow a must listen to podcast! Thumbs up for this... (Y) (Y)


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*

That part surprised me. I always thought Cena was the kind of guy who would just go out and do what he was told.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*

Maybe if Punk was nicer backstage Trips would have took the pin :troll


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Part two with Punk ought to be good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*



ShadowKiller said:


> Punk also says most guys also do a lot of Make A Wish stuff, but they only ever mention Cena. :draper2


*Yeah, we've seen pictures of Orton in hospitals with children floating around, but they only ever give Cena the spotlight to make him look like he goes above and beyond everyone else. I understand why they wouldn't put excessive attention on heels being good guys, but that's just one example out of many others. *


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*

He also tried to hit home the fact he sold as much merch as Cena and did the Make a Wish stuff too, all while being champ. They still didn't give him the top spot (the face run he had as champ when him and Bryan would go on before the Cena/Big Show and Cena/Johnny Ace crap).

Vince has Cena, and what creative has him doing, then everyone else.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

over 1k reponses in under a day, not to sound morbid but isn't that more people who responded to the thread of Ultimate Warrior's untimely passing in 4 days?


----------



## NakedCall (Nov 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*

He's their biggest star. Of course he has creative control. This shouldn't be news to anybody.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*



The Steven Seagal said:


> Anyone who Will still Watch Will be on wwe's Side no matter how They vote.


It's pretty much this. I'm done watching WWE.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Chrome said:


> Can you imagine the world of shit WWE would be in if Punk actually died from that? They'd be out of business right now.


Owen, Eddie, Benoit, Warrior, sexual abuse, drug abuse, concussions, mobbing, racism, workplace conditions in general. Would be just another day at the office.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

They had to fire him.There is no space for two guys .. it's either CM Punk or Larry the cable guy!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I knew it was bad at WWE, didn't realise it was that bad. Good on Punk for speaking out.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Unionize. This is the only way to fight for better treatment. We can also boycott WWE. I'm also not renewing the Network subscription. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *Yeah, we've seen pictures of Orton in hospitals with children floating around, but they only ever give Cena the spotlight to make him look like he goes above and beyond everyone else. I understand why they wouldn't put excessive attention on heels being good guys, but that's just one example out of many others. *


I've seen them advertise heels being good people too. The whole Cena thing must stop.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*

Knowing WWE Creative, Cena and Punk were probably right and that it was stupid. Good for them for saying no to things they thought weren't right for their characters.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Lord Humongous said:


> Unionize. This is the only way to fight for better treatment. We can also boycott WWE. I'm also not renewing the Network subscription.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I never had it to begin with. Unless WWE drastically cleans up things, forget it.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Arcade said:


> Almost a thousand posts. CM Punk is the biggest draw in WF history. :troll


bama


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*

I was a complete casual at the time, and I liked that HHH won, lol. Just goes to show how toxic the casual POV is. These days I'm a die hard Punk mark.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*



Allur said:


> How many threads do we need for every sentence he says in the podcast? fpalm
> 
> 
> I mean really, there's already a thread on the podcast. Can't you stay there instead of flooding this section?


*There must be a thread about everything he says.*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> over 1k reponses in under a day, not to sound morbid but isn't that more people who responded to the thread of Ultimate Warrior's untimely passing in 4 days?


No surprise here. Punk & Bryan are the biggest draws here.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Arcturus said:


> over 1k reponses in under a day, not to sound morbid but isn't that more people who responded to the thread of Ultimate Warrior's untimely passing in 4 days?


There's a lot more to talk about when there's a 2 hour interview then when a guy that used to use a ton of drugs dies young.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*



The Acquired Taste said:


> That is a point that I would concede against Punk in this argument. If I had surgery I would be fuming if Vince asked me to come back 3 weeks later and would've probably told him to shove it up his ass then hang up.


Vince has been known to do that, but also I think I might side with WWE on a few things in regards to who Punk beat, and his foolish comment on how the Rock didn't help draw more people to Wrestlmania.

However in regards to Health I think Punk is probably correct to an extent.

His comment's on Ryback while I don't entirely fault him, I do find some serious issues by simply saying that he's on Steroids, maybe he is, but talk about throwing a guy under the bus.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

The podcast does makes me wonder if I want to watch wwe anymore, all they have done is piss me off the past few months with their shitty booking and the fuckery with the UK network. The podcast has just added to my annoyance. I love wrestling but hhh and Vince need to get their shit together because it only takes one more major accident and they could be out if business. It's not like the old days anymore, if a wrestler gets injured at a house show they can't ignore it as it will be on twitter within seconds.
It will be interesting to see what happens on raw (if anything) and I wonder what will happen when they are in Chicago next time wwe are there


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The thing i enjoyed was when Punk mentions..having to PUT OVER Rock, Taker and then Brock but says...who goes back to work the next day.."me or them?" lol...


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> Owen, Eddie, Benoit, Warrior, sexual abuse, drug abuse, concussions, mobbing, racism, workplace conditions in general. Would be just another day at the office.


A staph infection that their _doctor_ witnessed which could have been easily treated by that doctor but wasn't due to laziness, apathy and or incompetence compared to accidents and drug abuse isn't what I'd call another day in the office. Even if he didn't know what it was this is supposed to be a former billion dollar corporation which is supposed to employ the best medical personnel out there.

Lawler's heart attack was treated instantly. Yet this wasn't treated for 3 months?


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



BruceLeGorille said:


> Cm Punk asking what's the difference between him and Brock Lesnar. *Brock Lesnar is the biggest draw in UFC history*.


For being a former WWE star. I'm pretty sure a lot of those people will want to see WWE guys get their asses kicked.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

WoW 1k post in under 24 hours. Its been years since thats happened.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

CM Punk is not a white knight but sending a FedEx the day of his wedding was really a bitch ass move from the WWE. company got no class, no respect


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

Anyone got a good link to a Del Rio interview?


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

Leave? Absent without leave


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

I have given Punk a ton of shit throughout his awful 2013 and 2014 run. I take it all back now. In fact I can even consider myself a Punk fan and supporter now. Something I wasn't prior to listening to the podcast.

I've always known WWE to be a corrupted and terrible place to work. The revelations this interview brings forth doesn't surprise me at all. It just creates even more disdain for this god awful disgrace of a company.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Knew there was a good reason I haven't watched Raw in months. Still not changing my mind. As a kid, I wanted to wrestle for the WWE(at the time WWF). Now? FUCK THAT.

If I broke my neck they'd tell me to put on icy hot and then wrestle in an Ironman match. What the fuck


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

Damn i really wish punk wouldve stayed to get his win over HHH at Wm 30.. dont rly care for daniel bryan's "moment"..


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> I have given Punk a ton of shit throughout his awful 2013 and 2014 run. I take it all back now. In fact I can even consider myself a Punk fan and supporter now. Something I wasn't prior to listening to the podcast.


Honestly, cheers to you man. Cheers to anyone that sees the importance of what was said and doesn't make this about CM Punk himself, but more about the events surrounding him and why those events are a problem. Glad he spoke up, hopefully this will cause an uprising of some form and create change.

It likely won't, but fuck if its ever been necessary, its most necessary right now


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BornBad said:


> CM Punk is not a white knight but sending a FedEx the day of his wedding was really a bitch ass move from the WWE. company got no class, no respect


Reminds me of that story Jericho told about how WCW sent him an empty box. Kinda eerie how WWE is so similar to WCW in its dying days.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jesus that doctor sounds like an absolute imbecile.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

People must really be eating directly from Punk's hand to believe that every word that bundles out of his mouth is gospel.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Good to see some people are objective and coming around.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

BlueRover said:


> People must really be eating directly from Punk's hand to believe that every word that bundles out of his mouth is gospel.


WWE has a track record of this shit. It's hard not to believe anything negative ANYONE says about the company.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Overall, I just think WWE is a rotten company. Wrestling was a huge part of my childhood. I just can't do this anymore. I can no longer support the business.


I think I'm with you.

And I don't know why this has been the straw, because the WWE being a shitty company is not news to any of us. We watch shit RAWs and yell about how out of touch Vince is and it starts to lose all meaning. We hear about the toxic backstage attitude that was once upon a time blamed on the talent not being hungry enough. We see, in front of our faces, how this gets without question proven false, by guys like Zack Ryder. We know that guys like Randy Orton are on their seventeenth Wellness violation in reality, but certain allowances are made that fly in the face of everything they claim this policy stands for. We know the talent work dehumanising schedules (literally, count the number of interviews you can find where wrestlers talk about feeling 'dead' or 'zombielike') but we twist it into this weird admiration where we go yeah, wrestlers are the toughest human beings. But they shouldn't have to be. 

I have to say the genuine surprise came from what the medical personnel are really like. Something as physical as WWE, these guys are gonna need access to world class doctors on a very immediate basis, which is what I thought was going on. Stuff like Edge's retirement painted in my mind about these super professional people because wow, look at how they made the retirement of one of their top stars an obligation because they value his health so much! So selfless of WWE! When actually, I'm thinking back on this literally right now and the way it went down was, right before Mania he was talking about not feeling his arms so they gave him an impact test (which now I'm thinking is something like the "bullshit test" Punk took) which he passed. He was good to go for Wrestlemania, and it was AFTER that that they took him to get a not-bullshit MRI. Which then showed that he could die if he took another bump. 

And that's not even regarding all of the other hideous people and things that have been allowed to go on in this company. I don't even know why I've been brushing these things off like 'lol what a shitty company' when so much of what they do is actually really awful. And it's made me take a long hard look at this company I for some reason have been choosing to support. I really care about a few guys on the roster, but not at their expense.


LPPrince said:


> If I broke my neck they'd tell me to put on icy hot and then wrestle in an Ironman match. What the fuck


And because of the Wellness thing, this is the barbaric shit that I truly in my heart thought they had stopped. People have died because of this bullshit, become drug addicts, and I thought they turned it around after Benoit - not the drugs, I never believed that, but I did believe the wellbeing and concussion stuff took more of a priority.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

BlueRover said:


> People must really be eating directly from Punk's hand to believe that every word that bundles out of his mouth is gospel.


There is no other mouth that has talked about this issue from WWE. So while that doesn't change, yes it is gospel.
You can agree or disagree with his thoughts of Rock not being the draw or that he had to be paid like Rock or Taker (I do not agree with those thoughts), but as far as the objective facts go, I don't have any reason to doubt of it.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*

So all the WWE Creative experts know that Punk was booked to job to HHH at Mania 30?

Your sources are so reliable.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> The thing i enjoyed was when Punk mentions..*having to PUT OVER Rock, Taker* and then Brock but says...who goes back to work the next day.."me or them?" lol...


Conversely, Punk should be saying "Thank you" and be grateful for getting to work with All-Time Greats. Not denouncing them to stroke his own ego.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

People have said for months that the only people who know what happened were the people in that room, Punk, HHH, and Vince McMahon.

One of these men opens up about everything that happened, and people still call bullshit. Take his word for it for now, and if the other two weigh in, THEN measure it all up objectively.

For now, sounds straight up. WWE fucking blows, especially for the staph infection shit. Goddamn.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BlueRover said:


> People must really be eating directly from Punk's hand to believe that every word that bundles out of his mouth is gospel.


I don't think he has any reason to lie about anything. He tells it from his point of view and sometimes it's opinionated (like his creative direction or him thinking Jericho has an agenda) while the events he brought up he has no reason to make up. We've heard about WWE's mistreatment of their wrestlers a million times from past employees. It's just that the WWE sheep have brushed them off as bitter ex-workers who amounted to nothing. Now it's someone who was a main event guy saying it so more people are willing to listen and actually take in just how awful the WWE must be as a workplace.

And to think some wrestlers who jumped ship from WCW to WWF considered it a family like environment 15 years ago... that probably says more about just how bad WCW must have been.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Also to add.

I like how Punk adds to the growing list of stories about the company, yet he isn't called 'bitter' or 'butthurt' like other wrestlers who share/shoot .. so yeah ..

APOLOGISE!!!!!* :cmphil


----------



## JerichoWannabe (Feb 10, 2012)

This changed my opinion on Punk a lot. I still think he can be a dick and is probably very difficult to work with. But the way WWE thinks it can treat their staff is disgusting, there needs to be a union for wrestlers because right now WWE simply views them as products not people. The lack of care for Punk's well-being is just ridiculous, it was obvious from watching him that his body was broken and yet they kept making him work, and not just that but the sheer incompetence of the medical staff is astounding.

I don't blame Punk for walking away anymore.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Seriously though, professional wrestling as a whole needs unions.

Also, companies who call themselves "sports entertainment".


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Just finished listening to the whole thing. I wasn't much of a punk fan and ripped him for the leaving. While I don't agree with everything he said or did, I'd like to firmly change my side now that I'm more educated on the matter. Even if he was only half as beat up as he says he was he should have been given a long ass break. Then when you pile on all of the other unnecessary things on top of it I have no problem with what he did. Seriously firing a dude on his wedding day? I love the WWE but that is incredibly low.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Colt Cabana's Podcast Intro said:


> Hey, guys, this podcast is brought to you by WWE 2k15


Not anymore...


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Fandanceboy said:


> Not anymore...


LOL, too right


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

BlueRover said:


> People must really be eating directly from Punk's hand to believe that every word that bundles out of his mouth is gospel.


Why would he lie to after all that time? this CM Jesus the man who standing tall agaisnt the evil company


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*

As far as Unforgiven 2004 goes, if Hunter was going to get the title back, I'd rather him take it from Orton than Benoit. Benoit ended up one of the very few who never lost his championship to Triple H.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Immortal_Phenom said:


> Conversely, Punk should be saying "Thank you" and be grateful for getting to work with All-Time Greats. Not denouncing them to stroke his own ego.


I don't think Punk is bitter about getting to work with them, he even said he and Brock for example get along well; he just seems mad that his momentum and stock with casuals got slammed into a brick wall so that these part-timers could get a win and not come into work the next day. That he never got a win back while all these other people did etc.

I can't say I blame him for feeling that way either.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

This is just Punk´s side of the story, and obviously his perception of things are different from WWE´s
I´m not saying that WWE is right in all they do -It´s well documented that they can have "questionable" ethics, but then again; Punk is also known for being a dick in real life, and if you act like a dick, you´re gonna be treated like a dick..


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> I don't think he has any reason to lie about anything. He tells it from his point of view and sometimes it's opinionated (like his creative direction or him thinking Jericho has an agenda) while the events he brought up he has no reason to make up. We've heard about WWE's mistreatment of their wrestlers a million times from past employees. It's just that the WWE sheep have brushed them off as bitter ex-workers who amounted to nothing. Now it's someone who was a main event guy saying it so more people are willing to listen and actually take in just how awful the WWE must be as a workplace.
> 
> And to think some wrestlers who jumped ship from WCW to WWF considered it a family like environment 15 years ago... that probably says more about just how bad WCW must have been.


Yep. Some of the things he tells are brutal and I feel bad, not only for Punk but for the rest of the workers in there. It's scary to think that people like Edge might still be around, or at least have a better good bye if they took better care of their performers. Maybe Bryan's career would not be in danger. Who knows...

I also disagree with some subjective thoughts of his, but this goes beyond silly booking decisions. It's pretty clear that you're going to get some injuries if you are a wrestler, but if you're hurt you don't perform until you're 100%. That should be beyond question in such a big company with so many resources.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

pretty much at 1:20:20 is where punk begins to tell the WWE and Vince bye..great audio!


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Because there's no one to replace him? Are you really going to ask this stupid question without actually thinking about what you're asking?
> 
> Cena lost clean to Batista in 2008. That was the first time he faced his equal of the era.
> 
> ...


There's no one to replace him because WWE doesn't let anybody grow enough to replace him. Every single major storyline in that company revolves around John Cena and that is undeniable. Even when someone is getting over on their own they immediately attach Cena to them (Zack Ryder, Bryan, Ambrose...). The fact that he's had a 10 year career as the the top guy in WWE and there are so few examples of him putting someone over is very telling. And it will probably happen again soon with Rusev, unfortunately. 

You immediately lost all credibility by saying that he was "booked great for two solid years prior to that". I don't know what your standards of quality are but I can't see how anyone can consider Punk's booking to be "great" when he was the champion yet wasn't even closing PPVs for a long time. Not to mention the way they botched the "summer of punk" angle, closing it with a loss to Triple H was a feat of extraordinary incompetence. If you want an example of good booking look at Roman Reigns. That's great booking, being protected at all times and always be presented as important. CM Punk's booking was average, at best.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

I tune into WWE, I don't tune into CM Punk.

They might mistreat their talent, sure. But that doesn't make me want to stop watching.

Everyone who says they are on Punk's side will still watch WWE after that interview.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

MaybeLock said:


> Yep. Some of the things he tells are brutal and I feel bad, not only for Punk but for the rest of the workers in there. It's scary to think that people like Edge might still be around, or at least have a better good bye if they took better care of their performers. Maybe Bryan's career would not be in danger. Who knows...
> 
> I also disagree with some subjective thoughts of his, but this goes beyond silly booking decisions. It's pretty clear that you're going to get some injuries if you are a wrestler, but if you're hurt you don't perform until you're 100%. That should be beyond question in such a big company with so many resources.


I was fearing for Bryan's health throughout last year. He was constantly overworked, doing double duty on TV shows and he even went on to do two separate 20+ minute matches at WM this year. While the payoff was sweet, I had it in my mind that he would eventually have to go down to an injury.

What really makes Punk's revelations hit home is the fact that we are supposed to believe the company has cleaned its act up now and is more health friendly to the workers compared to 30, 20 or even 10 years ago. All this talk of them taking concussions and injuries more seriously, yet Punk was worn down to the point he should've been broken in pieces. If this is what it's like now, I don't even wanna know the shit guys like Eddie and Benoit had to work through when WWE had them as workhorses and encouraged steroid use so they maintain a muscular physique.

I think he's off his rocker in some of the things he said about his booking and what he deserved but that's beside the point. Because objectively, I can't help but side with him on the factual events that he mentioned in the podcast. It's crazy to think he could've died from the staph-infection. It makes me fear what other guys on the roster may be dealing with that is unknown to us and even themselves.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Just an excellent listen, here. I'm surprised people are still willing to call legitimacy into question when this is the only first-hand account of the events that we've been able to get our hands on for almost a year. Massive props to Punk for speaking out and being honest.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

I'm not on Team WWE and i'm not on Team CM Punk, I'm on Team Ryback!


----------



## CareerKiller (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*



Ambroseguy said:


> To create the Evolution betrayal? to push Orton to main-event status which back-fired? I don't know the behind the scenes with Benoit back then. Maybe they did not like him at champion? either way Orton first babyface run and title failed. Hence why he turned heel after the feud and faced Taker.


You can't say the run "failed" when his first title run lasted less about a month, when there was zero foreshadowing to a face turn prior to Summerslam 2004 from Orton, when he still continued to act heelish even after the face turn (like spitting in people's faces and whatnot), and when he was booked very weakly against Triple H in losing the title and after losing it. Losing it in his first defense trashed his legitimacy and gave fans less of a reason to invest in him as a result. All of those factors effectively squashed any chance his first face run had to be successful.

It was a rushed storyline that WWE did to take the "youngest champion ever" distinction away from Brock Lesnar, and then they further screwed Orton up by basically dropping the ball on everything after putting the title on him. Compare that to Batista, who heavily foreshadowed a face turn for months, was booked very strongly throughout, and was given multiple singles wins over Triple H, all things that Orton never got. That's why the Batista face storyline worked and the Orton face storyline did not. Orton got crappy booking and even worse writing before during and after the title chase/turn, Batista got some of WWE's better writing and strongest booking to date.

The run "backfired" because the WWE screwed Orton over. If he'd gotten the Batista Royal Rumble push/turn storyline as was originally planned before Brock's departure, his career unfolds A LOT differently (maybe even face of the company status, who knows.)


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Great podcast. Very good learning his side of the story. Given the information he was sharing, I find it crazy that his wife still chooses to do it, knowing that things between her husband and the company are so badly burned.

But anyway, in reference to everyone saying, "It's about the money, it's about the money. He's contradicting himself by saying it's not about the money, but complains about the paychecks." In essence, yes, it is about money. But it's not about THE money. I don't think the actual dollar amount itself that bothers him, it's the value of that dollar amount, it's more about the principle of how much he's getting paid rather than the dollar itself. He feels he should be getting paid more because he feels he is worth that much, which I'm sure everyone here can argue whether they agree or disagree with that. But just putting it out there, it feels like he wanted to be treated and compensated like a "top guy." In his mind, he truly believed he was one of the greatest, and by the sounds of it, he put in tremendous work. And I'm sure everyone in this thread can agree with me (or at least somehow relate with me) on this, if you're putting 110%, you want to be compensated for that 110%. The dude continued to work through his injuries, continued to go to work and put his body on the line knowing he just came out of surgery or knowing his body just does not feel right.

This is why I always feel a sense of bitterness towards people that always have something negative to say. None of us know what it's like being CM Punk, none of us know what it's like to be on the road your entire life, none of us know what it's like to batter your body like this day in and day out. Everyone has their breaking point, and Punk simply reached his. People want to argue, "Oh, just walked out on fans, he doesn't care about anyone, yada yada." But you don't know what's going through the guy's head on a daily basis, how much crap he's going through, how much abuse a human being can truly handle. It's always easy to critique someone's behavior when you're not living that person's life, when you're not walking a day in their shoes.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> It's pretty much this. I'm done watching WWE.


See you next Monday.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hates on WWE for the way they treat their talent.

Still buys products made in third world sweat shops.


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*

Wow.

Punk puts Cena over as the only other guy with the balls to stand up to Vince and call him on his stupidity.

IWC's response? "Cena has too much power!!!!"

My days of not taking some of you seriously are certainly coming to a middle.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

superplex23 said:


> Hates on WWE for the way they treat their talent.
> 
> Still buys products made in third world sweat shops.


Dat projecting :kobe3


----------



## Bo Dallas GOAT (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

I came out of listening to it with more respect for the guy and I agree with him for some of it but then I also do with WWE on some of the stuff too, I don't really side with either.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

Punk acts like he's working for all the wronged wrestlers but in reality he's all about himself. Now we know for sure that Punk declined putting Bryan over for the title on top of declining to work with Bryan back at WM 27 for the US Title. When will you people get it that Punk doesn't care about Daniel Bryan?


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I don't think Punk is bitter about getting to work with them, he even said he and Brock for example get along well; *he just seems mad that his momentum and stock with casuals got slammed into a brick wall so that these part-timers *could get a win and not come into work the next day. That he never got a win back while all these other people did etc.
> 
> I can't say I blame him for feeling that way either.


But those part-timers are the ones who draw in the casuals that you are alleging Punk is worried about :lmao


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

Team Punk


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

CM Punk. If this was the first time ever that someone had quit WWE over some sort of problem, then maybe you could blame CM Punk and all, but seeing the way people have been fired over the year,even seeing how multiple firings this year alone have went, don't see how things can be in WWEs favor one bit.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Immortal_Phenom said:


> But those part-timers are the ones who bring in the casuals that you are alleging Punk is worried about :lmao


Except jobbing to those part-timers left and right without any payoff while they bounce didn't make the casual fans take Punk seriously. That's the argument.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

Staph Infection, so I'm with Punk here.


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

Can't really be on his side when he's retarded enough to say Rock is not a draw.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I wonder what Jim Cornette is gonna say after he hears everything Punk dropped on the podcast. hahaha


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

Joins Team Punk. 

Tunes into WWE programming.


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

Both suck..punk sucks more imo..so team wwe I guess


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

The team that hires incompetent writers and employs lazy fucking doctors that put the workers health into even more danger than what they're already in.

lolno, Punk da Gawd of course unk


----------



## CareerKiller (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

1. Punk is wrong on The Rock not being a draw.
2. He was right on the creative matters and is right to be pissed off at them; a heel corporate sellout clean-shaven Punk against face Yes Movement Daniel Bryan would have been a huge Wrestlemania Main Event at some point. The WWE never seemed to fully get behind him as the top guy even when he had the title, and the sponsors/idea theft stories only confirm that. Triple H ruining Punk's momentum in 2011 is also a legitimate gripe.
3. The health concerns, Punk is 100% right. WWE is terrible in that respect.
4. Ryback was definitely green at the time, but I don't think he intentionally tried to hurt Punk or tries to hurt anyone else. He wouldn't have a job if that was the case. At any rate, I think he's much improved in the ring now and isn't a risk anymore.
5. All that being said...the WWE probably would have been more amenable to the idea of pushing Punk as the #1 guy if there weren't mountains of evidence that suggest he's a difficult individual outside the ring. I think if Bryan stays healthy for a year or more once he returns the WWE will give him another look as the guy because he seems to be the likable accessible sort outside the ring, and I think John "The Walking Billboard" Cena wouldn't have been forcibly kept at the top of the card for so long if he was difficult with the fans. People say it's impossible to reach the top if you're not a dick, but I don't think any fans have a bad work to say about The Rock, and most other wrestlers from his era have nothing but nice things to say about him (the only people who didn't like The Rock back hen were Triple H and Michaels, which is better proof than anything else that he was/is a good guy.)

Basically, the WWE screwed Punk in multiple ways, but his attitude probably didn't help his cause that much.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

If Punk has evidence of the health fuckups, WWE could face all sorts of problems.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm listening to this podcast right now and this guy comes off as the biggest douche bag. 

Some of the things he talked about regarding WWE I can agree with, but his EGO is out of this world.

Him saying Rock, Cena, Undertaker, and Brock couldn't lace his boots was lol worthy. I mean, it's okay for him to think it, but he said that shit with animosity :ti

I don't feel sorry for him. He's a pompous asshole and thinks his shit doesn't stink. He left, they fired him, no he can fuck off and go find and do all the things he wanted to do.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm sure everyone is acting logically over this, no?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

punk :cudi


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

when do they put up part 2 ? next week ?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Marv95 said:


> Except jobbing to those part-timers left and right without any payoff while they bounce didn't make the casual fans take Punk seriously. That's the argument.


Pretty much this. The more casual fans of the product usually (but not always admittedly) tend to drift towards those that win a lot, those that are dominant, guys they can get behind and support and feel good about rooting for, which is why someone like Cena is much more popular with the casuals due to the fact that he is a credible threat and usually wins; while someone who is jobbed out left and right like Punk was to guys like Brock and Hunter tends to leave a sour taste in the mouths of casual and in turns causes them to be taken as a joke. Cause why would you as a fan support a guy who loses left and right? that doesn't make any sense; you want to support winners.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

cookiepuss said:


> I'm listening to this podcast right now and this guy comes off as the biggest douche bag.
> 
> Some of the things he talked about regarding WWE I can agree with, but his EGO is out of this world.
> 
> ...


This! I totally agreed on this part.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I've gotta say, that podcast was one helluva ride. I think it'd be pretty difficult to say you can't feel for him considering the shape he was in in January. I know ignorance is strong around here, but honestly any wrestler in that kind of situation is sad. Dude was a mess.

Also, I tend to believe what he's saying here because he has no reason not to be telling the truth. He didn't do a paid shoot interview, he's been gone 11 months, etc. And while he's always been an asshole, he's not a liar.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Side note: CM Punk & The Shield would have been amazing.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I haven't listened, but did CM Punk explicitly state anywhere in the interview he would NOT be returning to the WWE, ever?

If so, I'm very disappointed. I get things were bad, but they can always change in the future.


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I haven't listened, but did CM Punk explicitly state anywhere in the interview he would NOT be returning to the WWE, ever?
> 
> If so, I'm very disappointed. I get things were bad, but they can always change in the future.


i'm pretty sure he said somewhere that he's never doing business with wwe again.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> I'm listening to this podcast right now and this guy comes off as the biggest douche bag.
> 
> Some of the things he talked about regarding WWE I can agree with, but his EGO is out of this world.
> 
> ...


Update me - where exactly did he say this?


----------



## Overcome The Odds (Nov 15, 2014)

These fucking Rock marks.

Your boy Dwayne's massive budget BOMB was outdrawn by a ScarlettJo indie flick. Let that sink in. Dwayne 'The Bitch' Johnson was right to get buried. No one gives a fuck about him or his shitty movies. Only AE White Knights who cling onto dat nostalgia. 

Punk works for Marvel now. Biggest entertainment company in the world. RDJ will retire and CM Punk will be Iron Man. Deal with it haters.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I haven't listened, but did CM Punk explicitly state anywhere in the interview he would NOT be returning to the WWE, ever?
> 
> If so, I'm very disappointed. I get things were bad, but they can always change in the future.


He said that he and WWE would never have a working relationship ever again, and that he was done with professional wrestler as a whole.


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

Superkick said:


> Update me - where exactly did he say this?


He didn't.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow this thread got huge pretty quick.

Guess Punk IS a draw after all.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Superkick said:


> Update me - where exactly did he say this?


It was near the hour mark (little bit before or after).


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

people call him an asshole because he says it like it is. truth hurts etc

just look at things now, brock lesnar has the belt as is never there or mentioned. 

but john cena is there all the time, and top other guys are there all the time.

its telling how they have done exactly the same thing with john cena / brock lesnar a year after all that happend


----------



## FlyingElbow (Nov 24, 2011)

It's a good interview, but no clue where Punk got his numbers from:



> "You want to f$*cking talk about numbers and ratings and sh!t like that: my first main event as champion was at TLC, and it was a John Cena-less PPV, and we did more f*&cking buys than the year before."


TLC 2011 was *down 8.2%* from TLC 2010 (179k vs. 195k).



> "The PPV where Rock came back, it was a f*^cking awful buyrate compared to the one before."


Survivor Series 2011 was *up 27.9%* from Survivor Series 2010 (312k vs. 244k).

The Rock-led PPV did a *74.3% larger* buyrate than the Punk-led PPV the following month.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Superkick said:


> Update me - where exactly did he say this?


He said it in regards to WM29. Which he is entirely correct though Undertaker deserves just as much credit for that match.

Brock/HHH and Rock/Cena II :ti

Guess peeps here are deaf and can't hear.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> It was near the hour mark (little bit before or after).


Oh, do you mean the portion where he said none of them could lace his boots on the night of 'Mania 29? It's not him saying that they couldn't lace his boots in general, but on that night. And I don't see that that be too far off.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> I'm listening to this podcast right now and this guy comes off as the biggest douche bag.
> 
> Some of the things he talked about regarding WWE I can agree with, but his EGO is out of this world.
> 
> ...


I´m sorry, but while there are things he said I disagree with, he simply did not say that exact sentence. He said Brock, Trips, Rock... etc could not lace his boots THAT night. Implying he stole the show THAT night and performed better than them. Which is nothing too far from the truth. Obviously when he says he should be paid that night like Rock is absurd, but eh, I think that is secondary to all the other things he said on the interview.


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

Superkick said:


> Update me - where exactly did he say this?


He didn't, that poster was taking it out of context.

He said those wrestlers couldn't lace his boots _that night._. That _that night_ he had the best match on the card, yet got paid less than the wrestlers he mentioned.

edit: ninja'd.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Some of you guys should work for CNN with the way you take things out of context.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

FlyingElbow said:


> It's a good interview, but no clue where Punk got his numbers from:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SVS 11 didn't make money iirc. Cost of booking the Rock + MSG.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Brye said:


> Some of you guys should work for CNN with the way you take things out of context.


The one post by The Buryer or whatever the fuck his name is was LOL worthy. He dropped all these quotes that Punk NEVER said and was raging at things that Punk never said. Quite hilarious.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

TakeMyGun said:


> The one post by The Buryer or whatever the fuck his name is was LOL worthy. He dropped all these quotes that Punk NEVER said and was raging at things that Punk never said. Quite hilarious.


:lmao Fucking absurd.

Also I love how instead of discussing the important things to take away from the podcast, like the doctor and everything, we've got people dissecting ratings/buyrates as if anyone gives a shit about it.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cliffy said:


> SVS 11 didn't make money iirc. Cost of booking the Rock + MSG.


Maybe that's why they haven't been back there for a TV or ppv taping. :wee-bey


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

We've heard plenty of stories from others over the years and CM Punk's story further confirms just how fucked up the company is. As a lifelong WWE fan, this is pretty depressing to hear and it really makes me question my loyalty even further. I'll still watch but I can't blindly support them like I've done in the past.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

History is on Punk's side. You hear horror stories about the WWE working environment all the time. This is the same company that killed Owen Hart.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Brye said:


> :lmao Fucking absurd.
> 
> Also I love how instead of discussing the important things to take away from the podcast, like the doctor and everything, we've got people dissecting ratings/buyrates as if anyone gives a shit about it.


Exactly, people focusing on some little comments about his checks or about part-timers, when the real deal is WWE handling his talents like livestock.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Maybe that's why they haven't been back there for a TV or ppv taping. :wee-bey


Yeah that's exactly why lol, they moved to the Barclays center to do shows in NY instead.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Uh not to be rude but why didnt he get a 2nd 3rd or 4th opinion if he felt WWE's doctors weren't up to much? If that was me i'd see EVERY doctor i could find


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> but did CM Punk explicitly state anywhere in the interview he would NOT be returning to the WWE, ever?


Yes. ;/

http://youtu.be/zxHRJnZsinQ?t=1h44m15s


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Uh not to be rude but why didnt he get a 2nd 3rd or 4th opinion if he felt WWE's doctors weren't up to much? If that was me i'd see EVERY doctor i could find


Probably schedule reasons


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

I don't agree with everything Punk said (prolly not many who do) but on the major points I think he's in the right. 

He should've had a ME between WM27-30, part-timers have been put over too much, his storyline post pipebomb was majorly aborted by HHH, and that his health was so disregarded is really alarming.

Punk seems like to kind of guy who sees personal insults/vendettas where there might not be any (the Ryback botches and the timing of his termination letter), but that he was mistreated is hard to dispute after listening to all that.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*



TheBOAT said:


> Can't really be on his side when he's retarded enough to say Rock is not a draw.


Didn't know saying Rock isn't a draw is more unforgivable than the blatant disregard of the health of the wrestlers. "Who gives a fuck if the WWE ignored a staph infection that could have been fatal when Punk insulted my favorite wrestler!"

Jesus man...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sixth said:


> Probably schedule reasons


Bullshit...if you think your company doctor is shit no matter WHAT you'd get other opinions


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

WWE Network has scheduled CM Punks documentary for tonight... :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

These fucking people :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## mondefg (Apr 22, 2014)

Internal politics in the WWE has been talked about for years. Shoot interviews from past stars and former writers have confirmed that the WWE is a shithole of a company. Where the fuck were you guys then? You needed CM Punk to tell you that? And now some of you are CM Punk fans again after hearing this interview? WTF? You guys are a bunch of bandwagoners. The fact that you need validation from CM Punk shows how you guys still support the WWE until someone you like from that company is wronged by management. I say this as someone who likes CM Punk but some of his fans act like he's the first to say something like this.

Anyone who watched that interview he did with Ariel Helwani should have seen this coming.The writing was on the wall and he was not happy. He looked like shit at the time. How John Cena is basically Vinne Mac's bff is no surprise. He's replaced Shawn Michaels in that role. I am taken back by the staph infection comment. That is dangerous. WWE doctors are the kind of folks who didn't pass the state board so Vince hired them as "doctors." You had a concussion? No problem, just run the ropes. Speaking of "DOC", Michael Hayes is a dick.

And Vince Mcmahon did not know the UFC had women fighters. LMAO.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

JamesK said:


> WWE Network has scheduled CM Punks documentary for tonight... :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> These fucking people


What the fuck? when and hell did that happen?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*



WhyTooJay said:


> Didn't know saying Rock isn't a draw is more unforgivable than the blatant disregard of the health of the wrestlers. "Who gives a fuck if the WWE ignored a staph infection that could have been fatal when Punk insulted my favorite wrestler!"
> 
> Jesus man...


:Jordan

So much truth here. People coming across as utter marks and it's almost kinda sad tbh.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't blame Punk, I'd be upset too. He lost his smile, he left. Better that than have him stick around unmotivated. Just a shame the GOAT never got a proper send off.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## nkjimipink (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

Never have been a fan, never have been on punks side, he should fuck off for good


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Uh not to be rude but why didnt he get a 2nd 3rd or 4th opinion if he felt WWE's doctors weren't up to much? If that was me i'd see EVERY doctor i could find


Because a doctor already was treating him with anti biotics. Plus by the sounds of it he had no time to
do it and wwe already for arsey with him when he went to another doctor about his eyes without their consent. it wasn't until he had left and it hadn't gone that he went to another doctor as he obviously wasn't under the WWEs doctors care anymore.

Imagine if punk did leave, he could have actually died. It's crazy!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Perfect gif to sum this up:


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

JamesK said:


> WWE Network has scheduled CM Punks documentary for tonight... :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> These fucking people :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


So?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Fucking hell, Cesaro retweeted the podcast...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DanM3 said:


> Because a doctor already was treating him with anti biotics. Plus by the sounds of it he had no time to
> do it and wwe already for arsey with him when he went to another doctor about his eyes without their consent. it wasn't until he had left and it hadn't gone that he went to another doctor as he obviously wasn't under the WWEs doctors care anymore.
> 
> Imagine if punk did leave, he could have actually died. It's crazy!


Riiiiight so he had "no time" right yet was able to have enough free time when he got home.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

It doesnt matter everyone here will still watch Raw then complain then watch Phils new podcast then complain then watch TLc and then complain then tune onto raw the next day and complain. Fucking marks


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

mondefg said:


> Internal politics in the WWE has been talked about for years. Shoot interviews from past stars and former writers have confirmed that the WWE is a shithole of a company. Where the fuck were you guys then? You needed CM Punk to tell you that? And now some of you are CM Punk fans again after hearing this interview? WTF? You guys are a bunch of bandwagoners. The fact that you need validation from CM Punk shows how you guys still support the WWE until someone you like from that company is wronged by management. I say this as someone who likes CM Punk but some of his fans act like he's the first to say something like this.


yes, i said many times already and i'm fucking surprise people jump up and down make it something really big. the shits that Punk said except for doctor part have discussed about it in this fucking forum many fucking time.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

> I’m the f****** happiest I’ve been in at least three years. I thought this thing that I loved, that I thought I loved, it just made me so miserable all the time. When you boil it all down, I was miserable. I was unhappy. F*** it, I made myself happy. I left. It wasn’t an easy decision to make, but it was also a long time coming.


He took the advice of Stone Cold, if you are not happy leave, i had a good job once, but it was making me miserable, so i quit and was happier in my life i had been in a long time. If you are not happy in live win what you doing something needs to change! But i still feel that he should have mentioned his fans for once because he handled it very poorly, he should have gone in that ring, announce it and than leave.

And it was certainly a bitch move to not allow Punk to have sponsors while Brock comes out with his shorts full of sponsors. :fpalm.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *In regards to some creative decisions: WWE
> In regards to his health and politics: Punk *


this


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

HBK 3:16 said:


> What the fuck? when and hell did that happen?


Today..Just before NXT



Spoiler: WWE Network schedule


















Aaron S. said:


> So?


So this is so fucking stupid


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

I'd be interested to hear more about the specifics of Punk's medical situation. Some things don't seem to add up.

For instance:

* A doctor tells him he has a staph infection that, according to Punk, should have killed him. The doctor tells him he needs to go to a hospital immediately and get an IV antibiotic drip and cut it out. Punk's response is "let's say we didn't have time for that"???? In other words, Punk says, "Let's not treat this as if it's life-threatening. You go ahead and cut it out here and give me some antibiotic pills even though you just told me my life is in danger and I need to go to the hospital."

Is he serious? I can't reconcile the life-threatening part with the part where Punk seems to think it's a waste of his time to get it treated properly. If the doctor really believed his life was in danger, he should have his medical license yanked for not insisting that Punk go to the hospital if that's the way he belives this life-threatening condition needs to be treated immediately and instead goes along with the patient's "I hear ya, doc, but I'm in a bit of a hurry so let's pretend this is more like a bad hangnail and you just cut it out and give me some pills and I'll be on my way" reaction.

* There's a part in there where Punk says he is literally having MRIs and other medical tests on a daily basis. Now I'm no doctor, but I'm 100 percent sure that WWE does not have a portable MRI machine and traveling diagnostic team. He'd have to go to a hospital or radiology clinic to have those done. That only happens if a doctor orders and arranges it -- you can't just walk up to the front desk and say "Here's some money, give me an MRI." The results of those tests have to also be sent to a doctor.

We can only conclude if this guy is having MRIs every day that he's getting some sort of pretty serious, hands-on, everyday medical attention and care from a doctor, who is then getting those results and reading them. If it's done at a hospital, the doctors there are going to look at them. And to get admitted to a hospital for testing, a doctor has to make those arrangements -- again, you don't walk into the emergency room and say "I'd like an MRI, please."

So who is this doctor or these doctors who are overseeing all of this? How many doctors and diagnosticians are we talking about, in how many cities? Did all of them miss the staph diagnosis? And if it's the WWE doctor who is doing all these referals, he doesn't sound lazy to me. If Punk is telling the truth about having daily MRIs, then this doctor is spending an enormous amount of time on one of his many patients -- arranging all these tests in city after city after city with WWE on the road isn't exactly an easy thing -- he has to work with a lot of people to make this happen.

There's more to this part of the story ... but quite frankly I'd say he's probably exagerrating. No one has an MRI day after day after day -- especially while being on the road -- and still wrestles every night. He may have had several MRIs, but not every day or almost everyday; I seriously doubt that.

* Punk tells us a few times that he goes to the WWE doctor and says, 'Cut this out, here and now.' The doctor says no for this reason or that and Punk basically says forget about it. We now know this was a staph infection, and that's not something you deal with in a non-sterile environment like a locker room -- it would risk infecting others (that stuff has been known to get in an operating room and no amount of cleansing will kill it, in severe cases operating rooms have been shut down completely and sealed off to try to contain it), and anyone ever to use that locker room in the future (not just WWE people) would be at risk of catching it.

If it was this serious and he wasn't getting satisfaction from the WWE doctor, why didn't he see a doctor on his own (before his wife suggested it)? He's an independent contractor -- he makes it clear that he understands that when he says he could have walked out on his contract at any time -- so he's not bound in any way to use their doctor and their doctor only.

And if he's going to the hospital on a daily basis for MRIs, why didn't he ask them to cut it out?

* And there's also a curious thing about the timeline: he says, IIRC, that the first time he showed the WWE doctor the lump or whatever on his back that he was asked if it hurt and his reply was no.

He later tells us that after the Royal Rumble that he asks the WWE doctor to cut it out and he asks if it hurts and this time he says yes.

I totally believe he's telling the truth both times -- it didn't hurt at first, and later it did.

But this is the first time he tells the WWE doctor that it hurts, which, I would presume, the doctor would take as it now being more serious. But I also assume that's the last time he sees that doctor, because he quits the next day. And the concern afer that match was his concussion -- he was pulled out of the match because of it.

So while the WWE doctor (and every doctor at every hospital where he had an MRI performed) might have missed this diagnosis at first, when it was non-painful, he might have treated it differently if he had seen him again after that ... but Punk was gone.

I'm not saying the WWE doctor here doesn't have some responsibility or that he acted perfectly, but we've got a "patient" here who (as we can tell by how he orders the doctor in Tampa to treat him his way, not the way the doctor suggests) wants to dictate terms -- "cut this out here and now" -- and who may or may not be open to medical advice.

We don't know for sure that the doctor didn't, at some point, say "Let's get this checked out." Punk doesn't say he did, but he also doesn't explain what the heck went down with all those hospital visits to get MRIs, so there's some information missing.

I hope we'll get the full story, because this whole thing doesn't add up from the information we have.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> It's pretty much this. I'm done watching WWE.


You'll end up watching next Monday.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Aaron S. said:


> So?


Don't you really get the irony of WWE promoting a CM Punk documentary the day CM Punk has made all these accusations? Some people trying to be too cool now...


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

They do these schedules days in advance. If not, definitely before 4 am or whenever the podcast went up.

Coincidental



MaybeLock said:


> Don't you really get the irony of WWE promoting a CM Punk documentary the day CM Punk has made all these accusations? Some people trying to be too cool now...


It's a funny coincidence and nothing more.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Saintpat said:


> I'd be interested to hear more about the specifics of Punk's medical situation. Some things don't seem to add up.
> 
> For instance:
> 
> ...


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Crasp said:


> Fucking hell, Cesaro retweeted the podcast...


Oh God RIP.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Aaron S. said:


> They do these schedules days in advance. If not, definitely before 4 am or whenever the podcast went up.
> 
> Coincidental
> 
> ...


You said it. It's funny, and Im sure that they regret having that in schedule. We're talking about the company that put a post-it in CM Punk's face in the Royal Rumble poster after he left.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I haven't listened, but did CM Punk explicitly state anywhere in the interview he would NOT be returning to the WWE, ever?
> 
> If so, I'm very disappointed. I get things were bad, but they can always change in the future.


I haven't listened to all the interview but judging by what I've heard I dont think Punk will ever return to WWE.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

superplex23 said:


> Hates on WWE for the way they treat their talent.
> 
> Still buys products made in third world sweat shops.


Clothes are less optional than watching wrestling.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> Oh God RIP.


Nope he is trolling..


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

imagine if he kept going and died in the ring of a staph infection


----------



## Chemaphex (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

wwe


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Crasp said:


> Fucking hell, Cesaro retweeted the podcast...


It's not on his timeline now, must have quickly took it off.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

CM Punk. The medical shit is inexcusable.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Holy shit :lol


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

alejbr4 said:


> imagine if he kept going and died in the ring of a staph infection


Imagine if he had died of a staph infection because he refused to go to a hospital to get it treated like the doctor in Tampa said he needed to.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This is all a work and he'll show up on Monday's Raw as the new GM.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

CM Punk: "Money isn't everything folks...but I DEMAND to make more than Undertaker, Lesnar, Cena, Triple H, and Rock"


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> DanM3 said:
> 
> 
> > Because a doctor already was treating him with anti biotics. Plus by the sounds of it he had no time to
> ...


Did you listen to the podcast? He said he was on the road 24/7 and had no time to heal. If a doctor who's paid $1000s told me it was nothing and I was fine to compete I wouldn't bother with a second opinion. This doctor has a duty of care to its wrestlers but he clearly is failing


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


> Holy shit :lol


HAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA



Simply Flawless said:


> Riiiiight so he had "no time" right yet was able to have enough free time when he got home.


Yeah that's typically how it works when you are on the road 24/7, and then you aren't on the road 24/7, you have more free time.



HHHbkDX said:


> CM Punk: "Money isn't everything folks...but I DEMAND to make more than Undertaker, Lesnar, Cena, Triple H, and Rock"


Jesus, will you fuckers actually listen to the podcast? He wants to make EQUAL to them. God, at least get your facts right before you post about something you clearly didn't pay attention too.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

BarneyArmy said:


> Holy shit :lol



:lmao :lmao


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> CM Punk: "Money isn't everything folks...but I DEMAND to make *more* than Undertaker, Lesnar, Cena, Triple H, and Rock"


More like he wanted the same amount as them. You wanna debate that if he deserved it go ahead but just listen and stop spinning shit.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> CM Punk: "Money isn't everything folks...but I DEMAND to make more than Undertaker, Lesnar, Cena, Triple H, and Rock"


He never said that. Do you have hearing problems by any chance?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Some have tweeted about Cesaro RTing Cabana's tweet about how popular the podcast was.


Also, Paige RTed Marc Meron being thankful for having health insurance :done


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Now i've got time to write a proper post I really am at a point where I don't want to watch WWE anymore. I was never someone to say if xxx loses i'm not watching and i've watched non stop for 10 years through some really shit periods creatively. 

But after hearing what Punk has said, and it isn't just what they've done to him(firing him on wedding day, cunts) but just how they handle themselves. As Punk points out, creatively they have no idea what the fuck they are doing. Booking something because they like it but don't think of what happens next. 
The doctor stuff is shocking, so much so that I'm finding it hard to believe although I do not think Punk is lying. Amen was on Jerichos podcast and sounded like he knew his stuff but the way Punk talks about him i'd be worried as fuck about my health if I worked for them.

Also totally agree with point about the double standards and how it isn't fair. Brock can have sponsors but Punk can't. HHH can do roids and not take urine tests but everyone else has to. HHH can go to the ring with Mayweather but Punk can't with Sonnen.

And LOL that Vince wouldn't let him go because "someone is going to die" in the ring. Fucking moron.

It's total fucking bullshit. 

There's so much more to get into aswell but i'm so angry that it will just become a hate post, and I really don't want it to come off like that. I just don't understand why WWE shoots themselves in the foot so often.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Crasp said:


> Fucking hell, Cesaro retweeted the podcast...


:lmao 


My fuckin guy. Let's all ditch this shithole company tbh


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm being serious here, WWE are going to get so much flack for the shit they've pulled with Punk, and not just from the outside. I bet there's a lot of guys and girls in the locker room who aren't going to be happy with 1, how WWE treated Punk and 2, how negligent their own fucking doctor is.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Just listened to the whole thing.

Was never a Punk fan, but understands his position on all of this - he made a lot of sense.

If this is the catalyst for a union, off-season or at least a rotating roster (9 months on, 3 off - with other guys taking the spotlight in those months) more the better.

Also, WWE needs to sharpen on their medicals and this whole independent contractor BS.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Crasp said:


> Fucking hell, Cesaro retweeted the podcast...


He's so fucked :lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

obby said:


> He's so fucked :lmao


He was screwed before the RT.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Imagine if Stone Cold talks about it with Vince on his podcast on Monday :faint: (assuming the podcast is live and wasn't recorded earlier.)


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> It's pretty much this. I'm done watching WWE.


And you'll still be posting on the WWE WF forum and watching Raw and Mania :curry2


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> He was screwed before the RT.


Yeah, but WWE is taking the lube away now. It's dry time. :whoa


----------



## mondefg (Apr 22, 2014)

Alberto Del Rio said this much and some people were calling him a bunch of names. Face it, WWE is not the same company you or I thought it once was. Amhed Johnson, Jim Cornette, Hawk from Road Warriors, and so many others who didn't reach the status of CM Punk but have all said the WWE/WWF is not a good place to work at and you really have to be mentally strong to work in an environment where you have to deal with racists, douchebags, clueless staff, know-nothing writers and management shooting down your ideas that can help generate more interest and money into the product. Plus, the medical neglect for the WWE should be something they must address.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> CM Punk: "Money isn't everything folks...but I DEMAND to make more than Undertaker, Lesnar, Cena, Triple H, and Rock"



Nope, he wanted to make as much as these guys, at least. As someone in the supposed co-main event, that is totally justified.

You get paid what you're worth - capitalism and all that


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Aaron S. said:


> Some have tweeted about Cesaro RTing Cabana's tweet about how popular the podcast was.
> 
> 
> Also, Paige RTed Marc Meron being thankful for having health insurance :done


So many burials about to happen. Bet they're gonna make Cesaro wrestle Ryback for the next few months :trips3 :vince2


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

On his fucking Wedding day. That is quite honestly one of the most vindictive and spiteful things I have ever heard a company do to an employee - regardless of the situation. Listening to the interview, I get the feeling that the situation was repairable up to that point. If I was put in Punk's shoes, I would feel the exact same way after that transpired. Without knowing how it felt to be put through everything that he experienced during his run, that one situation would kill any enthusiasm I had for a company that supposedly valued me as an employee. Who would want to work for a company that could be so abhorrently disgusting?

I'm glad that Punk finally put his side of the story out there. I can't fathom how anyone could listen to that podcast and not gain perspective on the situation. Whether you ultimately agree with Punk or not, you have to understand on some level. It's not a black-and-white situation where Punk was completely wrong and should have stuck out his contract because he was previously the champion and made good money. Why anyone would automatically side with a fucking corporation in the first place is beyond me - let alone McMahon's corporation [how many horror stories have we all heard over the years?].

I hope at least a small portion of the McMahon apologists who have spent the past 10 months cursing Punk's name - while giving literally no thought to his side of the story - have gained a modicum of perspective from this interview. Whether you believe 100 or 10 percent of what Punk said during this podcast, the ridiculous nature of backlash he's received from a selection of people online who don't have any fucking clue, has only shown those people up for what they are - clueless morons who don't have any real life sensibilities, and instead spend their time on the internet judging others.

Personally, I found the interview to be endlessly entertaining and informative. Punk came across as honest and truthful throughout the interview - whether that's because of how he genuinely feels or because that's how it truly went down is up for interpretation, but my best judgement tells me that what Punk said is fairly accurate.

At the end of the day, regardless of how Punk went about his business, he's a lifelong wrestling fan (like most of us), who busted his ass to achieve his dreams. He found out that he wasn't happy in those surroundings and figured out a way to rectify the situation. Life's too short to put up with mountains of bullshit, and none of us can even begin to place ourselves in Punk's shoes.

If Punk is happy, that's the most important thing. The corporate machine will continue to move along and Punk is healthier for removing himself from the situation. He doesn't owe the fans anything, and he certainly doesn't owe the corporation (who used his name and likeness to great profit) anything.

As a fan, I can say that the WWE hasn't been the same since Punk left and there's a huge gaping hole left by his absence. While I've hoped against hope that he would return one day, after listening to this podcast, I completely understand and respect his stance. While the fan in me will always want to see Punk back on my TV screen at the peak of wrestling, as a human-being with a fucking soul, I'm quite glad that he's away from that toxic environment.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Good on Cesaro. Everyone should hear it.


----------



## Clif Grime (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

Canceled my network subscription, went 8 years without watching it, can go longer. With all the indy PRO WRESTLING to watch, I have no need for sports entertainment.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Brye said:


> :lmao Fucking absurd.
> 
> Also I love how instead of discussing the important things to take away from the podcast, like the doctor and everything, we've got people dissecting ratings/buyrates as if anyone gives a shit about it.


Yeah who cares about incompetent doctors. RATINGZ


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*

Read something the other day about WWE wanting to quiet the chants down, which they mostly have. But now with the whole buzz of Punk speaking out and his situation. A shit storm is going to arrive. WWE probably knows the Punk chants are going to come back with a vengeance. The other day I was telling people to fuck off chanting Punk, but now hearing his story, things need to change. CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Been waiting for a Punk shoot! Heading to the podcast right now :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cesaro. :clap 
His last blaze of glory before a brutal burial likely at the hands of El Torito or Hornswoggle. 

CM Punk makes WWE sound worse than a concentration camp. This is the greatest wrestling podcast of all time.


----------



## mondefg (Apr 22, 2014)

If you want to join a wrestling promotion, DO NOT JOIN THE WWE. If you do, be prepared for the bullshit games. And I am sure this stuff happens in TNA as well. The business needs to change and get with the times. Wrestlers do nee a union to address their grievances but who is going to represent the WWE talent? Vince Mcmahon won't stand for a union. Remember, they don't call their talent wrestlers. They call them "superstars."


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

seth rollins retweeted too


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*

I expect staph infection chants...


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

Another one


----------



## KokosTea (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

I don't know if you guys should believe every word Punk said in the podcast. I mean wrestlers like to exaggerate things and CM Punk seems to be that kind of a guy. I'm sure he is right on some points but e.g. I don't think it's that much of a big deal that WWE fired him on his wedding day. This guy just took his ball and went home. He wasn't coming back so why does he even care? 
Don't believe everything you hear, some people don't know this here. 90% of this forum were hating on him till yesterday now he is your god again? Hypocrites.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*



chasku said:


> Another one


Dude, what do you expect? There is going to be Punk threads everywhere for the next couple of days.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

WWE

Just because Punk annoys me.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy shit. Colt Cabana's podcast is now #2 OVERALL.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

ashley678 said:


> seth rollins retweeted too


:wee-bey Someone check


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*

Hope so. Just hoping not when other wrestlers are in ring or on the mic. It's disrespectful. They should cant it at opportune times- like the opening of the show. if Vince/HHH/Cena get on the mic, etc.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*



Ambroseguy said:


> Read something the other day about WWE wanting to quiet the chants down, which they mostly have. But now with the whole buzz of Punk speaking out and his situation. A shit storm is going to arrive. WWE probably knows the Punk chants are going to come back with a vengeance. The other day I was telling people to fuck off chanting Punk, but now hearing his story, things need to change. CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK! :clap:clap:clap


Its a perfect storm given their decision to have the Anonymous Raw GM again. That should give the crowd plenty of downtime to chant.


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

Ambroseguy said:


> Dude, what do you expect? There is going to be Punk threads everywhere for the next couple of days.


true.
On topic..I hate punk and punk chants but yeah wwe is gonna have a tough time ahead but not too much I hope


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Nope, he wanted to make as much as these guys, at least. As someone in the supposed co-main event, that is totally justified.
> 
> You get paid what you're worth - capitalism and all that


Yeah, but Punk was never at the level of Lesnar, Undertaker, Cena, Rock, SCSA. Punk was a top star, but not a MEGA star


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*

triple H is probably thanking god now that they got written off tv


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*

Staph Infection would be an incredibly funny clever chant. 

If I were there i'd want to chant punk's name too ... ngl, i've always thought it stupid but it never seemed more appropriate.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*

Oh yeah, definately a thread worthy of it own... 

They'll be chants again.... no shit sherlock.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*



GitRekt said:


> Hope so. Just hoping not when other wrestlers are in ring or on the mic. It's disrespectful. They should cant it at opportune times- like the opening of the show. if Vince/HHH/Cena get on the mic, etc.


Definitely man, don't bury the superstars you want to do well. But during fucking terrible segments like Guest Hosts/Bunny match/Anonymous RAW GM. BURY THE FUCK OUT OF IT!


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

Aaron S. said:


> :wee-bey Someone check


he removed it but is now retweeting someone else posting troll pics of it like this



> Seth Rollins retweeted
> Joseph Mateo Magana @joegana_9000 · 7h 7 hours ago
> Hey @WWERollins i heard you wanted a @ColtCabana break the internet meme well here you go #BreakTheInternet


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*

God no...One podcast doesn't justify those stupid chants. They've been stupid since after that Chicago Raw in March. Enough of that fucking garbage.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

50/50.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

ashley678 said:


> he removed it but is now retweeting someone else posting troll pics of it like this


This one is better


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Punk is trending atm... think King will reference it on Monday?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*

during the shit segments chant staph infection cause that's what these acts are on the WWE.


----------



## nkjimipink (Jun 26, 2013)

Lol fuck punk


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

chargebeam said:


> Holy shit. Colt Cabana's podcast is now #2 OVERALL.


That's amazing. Also a *much* better feel-good moment than anything WWE would want to produce.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

JamesK said:


> WWE Network has scheduled CM Punks documentary for tonight... :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> These fucking people :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


Best for motherfucking business lawl


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Duke Silver said:


> That's amazing. Also a *much* better feel-good moment than anything WWE could currently produce.


It was #1 when I subscribed today, at least it was for me. Unless that was just today's rankings or something.


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

Crowd chanting "staph infection"

King: the universe is going crazy for sheamus!

Cole: vintage universe!

Jbl: haha thats right mygel


----------



## jpsls (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought it was common knowledge the WWE treats their employees badly


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*

No HHH/Steph, so I doubt it

If Ryback starts getting "dumbfuck" chants in smark cities though that would be..something.


----------



## bootleg42 (Feb 1, 2013)

*CM Punk is a work*

You know wrestling has gotten stale.

The CM Punk news even made it to TMZ. 

This is an old school work. 

Why do this now (road to WrestleMania coming up soon)?

No doubt there are backstage politics, but this REEKS of work.


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow. That was interesting stuff.

WWE look like pure scum after hearing that.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*



Phaedra said:


> during the shit segments chant staph infection cause that's what these acts are on the WWE.


#InfectRaw :lol


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*

Yeah, the hicks in Tulsa, Oklahoma aren't going to be chanting for Punk.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

I bet the day your parents die you'll be nudging your siblings saying "Pssh this is all a work, any minute now they'll burst right out of that casket"


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

Are you stupid? Did you even listen to the podcast? He shits on WWE OVER and OVER again.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*



bootleg42 said:


> You know wrestling has gotten stale.
> 
> The CM Punk news even made it to TMZ.
> 
> ...












yup you.


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> I bet the day your parents die you'll be nudging your siblings saying "Pssh this is all a work, any minute now they'll burst right out of that casket"


Very mean and unnecessary

On topic. Its not a work but if it is then wowowowo


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*

I'm confused is the only reason they bought a ticket to chant CM Punk. Wasting $100+ on that makes sense how?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

:westbrook4

STOP


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

Are you fucking serious? Obviously you didn't even listen to the podcast.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

HHHbkDX said:


> CM Punk: "Money isn't everything folks...but I DEMAND to make more than Undertaker, Lesnar, Cena, Triple H, and Rock"


It's about respect and the value of a talent, not money. If you had any clue you might have pieced that together after listening to the man pour his heart out for 2 hours, instead of trying to take things out of context to fit your own agenda.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

This thread = :lose


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

STOOPID!


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just listened, don't believe everything he said and there's two sides to every story but I've gained a lot of respect for someone I always thought was an arsehole.

Hopefully this gets mainstream attention. The Ryback stuff was hilarious. 'I'm dumb as fuck' :lmao

The thing about the staff is terrifying tbh.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Breaking News! Cesaro Released.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

riiiiight


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

Well colt cabana's podcast is sponsored by WWE 2K15... And Mcmahon is getting a podcast with stone cold next week....


----------



## bootleg42 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

You all can say what you will, but I seriously believe it is a work. All those kiddie Cena fans are growing up to be teenagers. The internet is bigger than ever. The business is exposed via shoots that every 10-11 year old (and older) can listen to and understand.

Therefore you have to create heat another way. What better way than a clever worked shoot? 

I can't believe others here can't even allow for the possibility of this being a mega-work.


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

Some people said a couple of wwe wrestlers retweeted the podcast? If thats true then I could believ this


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

No.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

JamesK said:


> WWE Network has scheduled CM Punks documentary for tonight... :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


The schedule is done days in advance. Maybe they'll remove it before it starts.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

No.


You are simple if you think it's a work. This entire saga makes WWE look like complete garbage, including possible heath violations, and has cost them tons of money. Yeah, what a great work!


----------



## bootleg42 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

Jim Cornette once said something along the lines of "you can shoot with A and B, so that when you get to C, they believe it, and you work them".

This REEKS of exactly that.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Just finished listening, was never a big fan of his but enjoyed how much detail he went into and the mocking of Vince/HHH. Agree with him on certain things (main-eventing WM29), whilst disagree on other things. All in all a very enjoyable listen.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Listened to it last night, listening again. WWE is just such a disgusting, disgusting company. It's mind boggling. fpalm


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*

None of them will know anything about this situation.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

It will make an epic work but don't fool yourself, he was shitting on them all the way. So no chance in hell boy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

How about updating the OP post and saying what he said 

I know if I made the thread I give the highlights of what he said not just a damn link with a popcorn smiley


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

:larry


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Believe That said:


> How about updating the OP post and saying what he said
> 
> I know if I made the thread I give the highlights of what he said not just a damn link with a popcorn smiley


You know damn well that you wouldn't have. Stop being a lazy mark and watch the podcast.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

:westbrook5

:henry3


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Believe That said:


> How about updating the OP post and saying what he said
> 
> I know if I made the thread I give the highlights of what he said not just a damn link with a popcorn smiley


pretty sure a MOD/ADMIN can do it but yeah thats wishful thinking.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Also, I loved the honesty of him telling HHH off before he left and admitted to holding resentment towards him for not putting him over in 2011 (I don't care what anyone tries to say or argue, Punk was white hot and should have gone over, no fucking doubt).


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*

So cena along with punk would stand up to vince about things yet you guys twist it to make him look bad? Lol


----------



## bootleg42 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

The fact that the overwhelming majority of you all believe all of this makes me believe even more that this is a work.

A good work CREATES reactions such as yours. We will probably not know the truth for a very long time, but I smell something that leads Punk to be at Mania. 

Heck, I wouldn't even be shocked if this sets up the inevitable Cena heel turn, with Punk being the face, or they'll recycle Money in the Bank 2011 again since Punk did get stale last year.


----------



## EvilSadie (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *In regards to some creative decisions: WWE
> In regards to his health and politics: Punk
> 
> In regards to The Rock not being a draw: :Jordan*


exactly 

cm punk going against a corrupt company is fine by me

but hes other opinions are wrong 
the rock is a bigger star than him


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

Had he not gone into the injury stuff then I'd be open to this but that's brings so much negative attention on the WWE it's absurd to think they'd sign off on it. It's obviously not a work.

He will be back though. Even if it's years down the line.


----------



## davetheraver (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

A work? you must be a tard if you think this is a work.

This is a employee exposing his place of work, and how he was mistreated


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

Duke Silver said:


> *It's about respect and the value of a talent, not money*. If you had any clue you might have pieced that together after listening to the man pour his heart out for 2 hours, instead of trying to take things out of context to fit your own agenda.


I actually just came back to post this, almost word for word. He was clearly earning plenty of money, and I'm sure he won't deny that, but there's a difference between earning a sum of money, and knowing your input is worth more.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

:lol :lol


Yeah WWE wanted a former star to shit over the product for 2 hours straight and make the company seem like a piece of shit, because that's going to help dat dere Cena-Reigns WM build up


----------



## davetheraver (Apr 5, 2014)

Punk is a boss, wwe are a bunch of c**nts, what he said makes it clear where wwe's prioritys lie


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

*CM Punk OWNS the Crybabies in Wrestling Forum... AGAIN*


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*



superplex23 said:


> I tune into WWE, I don't tune into CM Punk.
> 
> They might mistreat their talent, sure. But that doesn't make me want to stop watching.
> 
> Everyone who says they are on Punk's side will still watch WWE after that interview.


When I watch I watch it online, not through the network. :dance2


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

Team Ryback


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

The WWE need a complete overhaul. They're a disgrace. No wonder the product has been so horrible for so long. No wonder the network is failing. No f'n wonder.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

Yeah and Vince will respond in the live Austin podcast?


----------



## pesfacemaker (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

100% CM Punk, f*** WWE!


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

How do the Punk marks think about the interview?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The lazy ass doctor that wouldn't deal with Punk's back issue needs to be held accountable.


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> *CM Punk OWNS the Crybabies in Wrestling Forum... AGAIN*


Awwww its punk ♡ ♡ ♡ ♡..not much has changed..has it?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It will be interesting to hear the Vince/Austin podcast if they talk about this. I genuinely get the impression Vince liked Punk, even if he took him for granted. Someone certainly did backstage and I don't think it was HHH.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Saintpat said:


> Imagine if he had died of a staph infection because he refused to go to a hospital to get it treated like the doctor in Tampa said he needed to.


But he did get it treated. The doctor in Tampa treated it.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> You know damn well that you wouldn't have. Stop being a lazy mark and watch the podcast.


A mark for making a thread correctly just shut up jackass

and yeah I would of what does it take like 15 mins after you listen to it,to point out the highlights of what he said 

sit down dumbass


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*



chasku said:


> Crowd chanting "staph infection"
> 
> King: the universe is going crazy for sheamus!
> 
> ...


:Jordan


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*



Arcturus said:


> If Ryback starts getting "dumbfuck" chants in smark cities though that would be..something.


This needs to happen :banderas


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*

I hate the Punk chants, especially in AJ's matches, but he made some really important comments about the medical negligence and possible malpractice, general treatment of talent and booking that need serious attention. If Punk chants, or hopefully something more creative come out of it, great!



MaybeLock said:


> This needs to happen :banderas





Arcturus said:


> If Ryback starts getting "dumbfuck" chants in smark cities though that would be..something.


I'd love things like that.

"I'm a dumb fuck," or "you're a dumb fuck" would be hilarious.

"Ryback's hurty," "steroid guy" too.

They'd make Raw watchable again!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*

"I got fired on my wedding day" signs start popping up in the crowd. :lol


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*

May they long continue.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

What match is Punk talking about where he says that he "had a huge chip on his shoulder..." and also were he tore his MCL and PCL when he does some kind of dive....?


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*

I shit on punk fans just about every chace i get. But after hearing that interview, his fans have every right to shit all over that fucking show. I apologize to all you punk fans who was right all along! Dude was totally justified in leaving, and was actually very classy and believable inhis claims. I hope hhh and the wwe never live this shit down. For the first time in my life im ashamed of all the money and ratings i have given this company


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*

In Oklahoma? Not very likely.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*

Yup and the big bad Rusev is afraid of CM Punk.:ti


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*

happy punksgiving :kobe3


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*

So Punk does it and he's made out to be some kind of martyr and Cena does it and he's politicking?


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

As far as the injuries I was always on his side. If your body is breaking down and you are getting concussions you don't owe it to anyone to keep going. (Although he clearly would have if he had been in the Mania main-event. But apparently there was a monetary number he found worth it and being in a program with Tiple H wasn't good enough to make it. Fair enough.). Fans are being entitled bitches to think cuncussed or not he OWED THEM to stick around until his contract was up and get more injured. I would have said "fuck them" too. Half the people bitching are the ones who watched those PPV's he was in on torrents and thus affected the money he made... so if he says fuck them I can't blame him. 

Creatively... you don't walk out because you don't like how they are using you. He is right, Triple H is the one getting a rub on a program with Punk. Even if Triple H won't admit it, he knows it is true. He is also right I bet money this drug program they are slowly going back on now that they made a point to the media is not applying to Triple H. So if he did call him on it that is hilarious. And as someone who doesn't do drugs or drink and never has, I would be annoyed if they centered me out for a drug test. Likely the knew he would pass so it would help them make it look like they were scaling it back to the uneducated who don't know Punk was clearly the least likely to ever fail it. 

I am confused on the non UFC thing. Why would someone leaving because they were banged up want to join UFC anyway?

But I am not in agreement that you should walk out because you can't have the main event on the biggest show ever and have to have the match just one below it. Cry me a river on that one. 

Honestly though, he said it IMHO because people were finally starting to get over caring. So he made himself relevant again. Good business for him but if he is retired I would rather he just move on already. 

I also am annoyed he said he was fired and didn't quit. Technically that is true. But he walked out before a show because he didn't like what they were doing. Then declined to come back when asked again. In most fields that would be considered quitting. So fuck symantics. He clearly never would have made it in the "real world" where you punch a clock and walking out because you are unhappy is the very definition of quitting. 

At the end of the day, I never blamed him for walking if he thought that was the right thing to do. Just wish he and his fans would move on. He seemed to be, but once the fans started to accept it he magically was calling people out. He wants to remain in the spotlight which has me thinking sooner or later in a non-wrestling role if nothing else he will be back.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> It will be interesting to hear the Vince/Austin podcast if they talk about this. I genuinely get the impression Vince liked Punk, even if he took him for granted. Someone certainly did backstage and I don't think it was HHH.


I'd love to hear a genuine back-and-forth between Austin and Vince on the whole ordeal, but sadly I doubt that Austin will lob Vince any real hard-balls surrounding Punk.



Muta said:


> What match is Punk talking about where he says that he "had a huge chip on his shoulder..." and also were he tore his MCL and PCL when he does some kind of dive....?


Taker WM29. He had the chip on his shoulder because of the build-up where he felt like he should have been the main-event and he knew that he'd blow everything else out of the water (which he did).


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*



PrinceofPush said:


> Meh. It's kind of stupid to think that Cena doesn't have ANY control, what with being the Face of WWE and all. The true question is, does he actively try to use that power to bury other wrestlers like most here claim he does?


Pretty much this. I really don't think Cena having creative control is all that shocking. I'd be surprised if anyone out there honestly thought otherwise.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

Where is the Neither option?

They were both wrong in some ways, both right in some ways..
I just hope once all this hullabaloo dies this time around it can finally be over.
It's tiresome.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Muta said:


> What match is Punk talking about where he says that he "had a huge chip on his shoulder..." and also were he tore his MCL and PCL when he does some kind of dive....?


Punk vs Undertaker at Wrestlemania 29. It was the culmination of his year as WWE Champion, and he didn't get to main event Mania again, because of Rock vs Cena, so he went out there and wrestled like he had a death wish.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*

He was using this a compliment to Cena. He also said "maybe Randy" when talking about other guys who do it. I think Orton definitely does but Punk was less keen to mention him as they don't get along apparently, Jericho definitely does as well but he was never going to mention him after recent events. Obviously the guys locked into main event contracts can do this and it's obvious why the others cannot. I'd say if Punk done this to Vince when he was in ECW he'd have been fired long before his wedding day.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Fucking GOAT interview.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Sucks he aint coming back but we have Ambrose and ROllins we have stars that can take his place...now time to move one


----------



## CMPunk1993 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*

Punk = GOD


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Just noticed that what he said about the Survivor Series and TLC 2011 buyrates was wrong. Great interview, but some of the stuff he said wasn't true.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*

Obviously Cena has a say in proceedings, the same way nobodies can't say shit to Vince, Vince can't make his biggest cash cow a puppet

The real question is, does Cenas often use his influence to help himself at the expense of other wrestlers?


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> It will be interesting to hear the Vince/Austin podcast if they talk about this. I genuinely get the impression Vince liked Punk, even if he took him for granted. Someone certainly did backstage and I don't think it was HHH.


Punk has spoken before that he'd text Vince late at night as neither could sleep very well. I am certain Vince liked Punk, especially given that he shed a tear when Punk said he was quitting so I find it baffling that he would still be a massive dick about it, like firing him on his wedding day or withholding his money. 

I think HHH had a lot of input in all of that as it is obvious HHH doesn't like Punk.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*

Of course Cena has creative control. It'd absolutely nonsensical to think someone in his position wouldn't. The thing is, Vince and company still make the final call on everything, and so if they make the decision that Cena (or anyone else) is gonna do something, then he's gonna do it, and Cena doesn't seem the unprofessional type to figuratively put a gun to their heads and refuse to go out there and work if he doesn't get his way. That in itself doesn't prove that he tries to bury other wrestlers.

Also, Cena has already come out publicly before and stated that he didn't agree with WWE's take and direction on certain things, so it's not like we've learned anything new from Punk here.


----------



## bootleg42 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*



Yawn Cena said:


> :lol :lol
> 
> 
> Yeah WWE wanted a former star to shit over the product for 2 hours straight and make the company seem like a piece of shit, because that's going to help dat dere Cena-Reigns WM build up


Textbook way to generate heat.

Any rational people out here????


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Have any big new sources picked up on any of this?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

Let it go, man.

Let it go.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


> Have any big new sources picked up on any of this?


TMZ picked up stuff.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Riiiiight so he had "no time" right yet was able to have enough free time when he got home.


Of course he had more time when he wasn't working 5 shows a week in different towns. What a ridiculous post.


----------



## bootleg42 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*



Billy Kidman said:


> Let it go, man.
> 
> Let it go.


Ok. You all go ahead and get WORKED.

I'll enjoy this WORK while not spending any money (I love watching free wrestling).

Again, wasn't Colt's podcast sponsored by WWE 2k15???


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


> Have any big new sources picked up on any of this?


yes fox abc and cnn all had a breaking news special saying how punk said he got screwed out of 12 rounds 2


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

bkfestivus said:


> Just noticed that what he said about the Survivor Series and TLC 2011 buyrates was wrong. Great interview, but some of the stuff he said wasn't true.


It's actually true business wise. Yes the SS got higher buys but they earned far less money than the previous years as well as in 2012, according to Meltzer they lost a lot of money on that PPV iirc. As for TLC I don't know maybe he knows the final number or something or that he was implying that TLC that year got higher than 2012 with Cena which is true. Also why not talk about HIAC, PB, MITB they all did well with him.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

Has anyone seen Road Dogg's twitter page, he's disputing some of the things Punk said.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Armani said:


> It's actually true business wise. Yes the SS got higher buys but they earned far less money than the previous years as well as in 2012, according to Meltzer they lost a lot of money on that PPV iirc. As for TLC I don't know maybe he knows the final number or something or that he was implying that TLC that year got higher than 2012 with Cena which is true. Also why not talk about HIAC, PB, MITB they all did well with him.


That's probably because it was in Madison Square Garden


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> Yeah, but Punk was never at the level of Lesnar, Undertaker, Cena, Rock, SCSA. Punk was a top star, but not a MEGA star



On the night, when you divvy up the income, and you divide between 6 guys and 3 main events - this is Rocky / Cena, Brock / HHH and Punk / Taker - for that one Wrestlemania... How do you arrive at the conclusion that Punk deserves the least? Especially since Brock v HHH and Cena v Rocky were all retreads from the previous year?

Nope, c'mon man. At the very least you pay the guy the same share as HHH and Cena.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

I dint like the podcast, as a Doctor, i found punk story to be inconsistent or super exagerated, or he is and idiot, but i think its the first part, and lol again with all punk marks, many were expecting just a few words from punk to reinvindicate their faith for him, but damn its pretty obvious that WWE may have done some pretty bad moves on punk, but to believe everything he says? You need to have a little common sense or a good education to know some of the lies in the podcast


----------



## Godofgods (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*



Fandanceboy said:


> I expect staph infection chants...


that would be awesome.. in a sick kinda way.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

kimino said:


> I dint like the podcast, as a Doctor, i found punk story to be inconsistent or super exagerated, or he is and idiot, but i think its the first part, and lol again with all punk marks, many were expecting just a few words from punk to reinvindicate their faith for him, but damn its pretty obvious that WWE may have done some pretty bad moves on punk, but to believe everything he says? You need to have a little common sense or a good education to know some of the lies in the podcast


Thank god you're a doctor, because you suck at basic English grammar.


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

kimino said:


> I dint like the podcast, as a Doctor, i found punk story to be inconsistent or super exagerated, or he is and idiot, but i think its the first part, and lol again with all punk marks, many were expecting just a few words from punk to reinvindicate their faith for him, but damn its pretty obvious that WWE may have done some pretty bad moves on punk, but to believe everything he says? You need to have a little common sense or a good education to know some of the lies in the podcast



Based on your awful typos and the fact you've misspelled numerous words. I'm going to go on a hunch here but you're not really a doctor huh?


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I was never a big fan of Punk's work, but I was a fan of him, if that makes any sense. I watched his dvd, and he was really honest in it and I was surprised with how much WWE left in it, since their productions are so biased. 

Almost everything he had a problem with, many of us on these boards had a problem with. Orton vs. Batista ..wha? HHH beating Punk after the pipe bomb... wha? so on and so on. Some people bag the attitude era, but I think during that time, the right people were elevated. Unlike what we are watching now. 

I watch these Monday Night War shows and Vince is saying oh we turned Rock heel it was so good because he was getting die rocky die chants, well why doesn't he turn Cena??? All the mistakes they were making before the Attitude era are happening now, and Punk sees right through how stupid the company is. 

It's great to see he doesn't need them anymore and he's happy. This sort of shit has always been why I've never been a mark for WWF and Vince McMahon. I watch all pro-wrestling, WWE is just a chunk of that, but I don't let it upset me when there are bunnies on the screen because I'm not super invested, especially when Raw should just be renamed Cena and friends.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> Holy shit, they should make a movie about Punk and Colt's conversation alone.
> 
> I wonder how loud those "CM Punk" chants will be on Monday.........


Sadly it's in Tusla, so probably a crowd full of kids. If only it was in a smark city.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

CesaroSection said:


> Punk has spoken before that he'd text Vince late at night as neither could sleep very well. I am certain Vince liked Punk, especially given that he shed a tear when Punk said he was quitting so I find it baffling that he would still be a massive dick about it, like firing him on his wedding day or withholding his money.
> 
> *I think HHH had a lot of input in all of that as it is obvious HHH doesn't like Punk.*


Agreed. It was obvious. Even from their in ring exchanges you got the vibe that there was genuine dislike between them - They're never interested in making the other look good, which is what pro-wrestling is really all about. Vince on the other hand went out of his way to make Punk look a million bucks - The MITB match and the lead up to it, he built him up better than any of his opponents had before. Someone was obviously petitioning for Punk at the top from a pretty early stage, even after Heyman, he won the MITB twice in a row ffs, all before his breakthrough. 

Vince is still the best friend you can have in the company and I've no doubt at all that he saw Punk as a huge asset, just maybe not on the level that Punk saw himself. Sad that it ended the way it did and that Punk now holds so much resentment his way.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

kimino said:


> I dint like the podcast, as a Doctor, i found punk story to be inconsistent or super exagerated, or he is and idiot, but i think its the first part, and lol again with all punk marks, many were expecting just a few words from punk to reinvindicate their faith for him, but damn its pretty obvious that WWE may have done some pretty bad moves on punk, but to believe everything he says? You need to have a little common sense or a good education to know some of the lies in the podcast



The day a doctor types LOL is the day their credentials should be revoked.

Also, doctor of what? Thuganomics, right?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cobretti (Nov 7, 2013)

I had a lot of respect for Punk before hearing this podcast. Now I have a lot more respect for him. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I'm surprised that no one has really acknowledged that he COULD HAVE returned had WWE not fucked it up. I thought that was pretty interesting.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Aaron S. said:


> That's probably because it was in Madison Square Garden


I don't know this is what I found, I don't remember exactly but either ways it's noy by much. http://www.pwmania.com/survivor-series-buy-estimates-lowered-ross-says-no-benoit-in-hof


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow. Finally finished listening to the podcast after 3 separate sittings over 2 days and I really enjoyed it. Not because I'm a huge Punk fan but because I really enjoy hearing stories about stuff behind the scenes and really getting a truthful insight into that world. I really enjoyed reading books from HBK, Jericho, Bob Holly, and Mick Foley for the same reasons. 

Does anybody have any suggestions for other podcasts or shoot interviews with wrestlers telling similar behind the scene/backstage stories?

Edit: When it comes to the chances of CM Punk ever returning to WWE... I won't say it will never happen because if guys like: Hulk Hogan, Ultimate Warrior, and Bret Hart can get back to being on somewhat good terms with WWE enough for them to return or have WWE induct them into the HOF then anything can happen.


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

obby said:


> I'm surprised that no one has really acknowledged that he COULD HAVE returned had WWE not fucked it up. I thought that was pretty interesting.


Honestly, when you hear him say he's never working with them again it just gives you this sad confirmation. I always watched Raw/PPV's especially in Chicago with the hope that CM Punk may potentially somehow sneak his way on and WWE would've have fooled us all, but that dream is pretty much dead after this podcast.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

For the record, how many people think he actually will return?

I'm convinced he will, even if it's well down the line. That bank balance may not look so great 4/5 years from now and unless he finds huge success somewhere else I could see him being drawn back. The WWE, for all their faults, have almost never held a grudge over business. I think he'll be back in some capacity down the line.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> For the record, how many people think he actually will return?
> 
> I'm convinced he will, even if it's well down the line. That bank balance may not look so great 4/5 years from now and unless he finds huge success somewhere else I could see him being drawn back. The WWE, for all their faults, have almost never held a grudge over business. I think he'll be back in some capacity down the line.


Only way he ever returns to the WWE is if Vince and HHH are out and Shane is running things.

And we know there is no chance in hell of that happening.

As for his bank balance. Punk easily has lets say 5m at least in the bank for his career. There is no way he burns though that, Punk doest live stupidly like Flair or another guys.
He saves his money and spends it wisely.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Is that the same Road Dogg that's friends with Triple H?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

If it's all a work, props for Vince McMahon for letting him say all that shit.


(obviously not though)


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

obby said:


> I'm surprised that no one has really acknowledged that he COULD HAVE returned had WWE not fucked it up. I thought that was pretty interesting.


He's saying that now but from everything else he said and the way he left I'd have to call bullshit on that. It does not sound like he had any intention of coming back at all.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



TJC93 said:


> If WWE doctors are really that bad, Cena is fucked. Guy has come back months too early so many times


The medical story is fake or overexagerated, punk said he had a growth in his back, staphylococcus aureus infection, are the same as other skin infections like streptococcus pyogenes, but they are harder to eliminate and are more agressive, but to be life threatening? you would need to be stupid, or US medical services would need to be atrocious, to be a life threatening illness, it would need to reach his spine, and even then it wouldnt have kill him, it would just made a lumbar abscess and im being extremist, even the worsst case i imagine is being paraplegic(reversible with antibiotics or neurosurgery), but for what it seems to be it was just a cellulitis, complicared into a skin abscess, not that bad, of course if you dont give antibiotics to an infection, any infection can be dangerous, even a faringoamigdalitis can evolve in months or years, to a reumatic fever, with carditis and valvular destruction. 

What im trying to say, is from a medical point of view, his story was exagerated a lot, or he skip some info, and Punk marks would believe anything he said, which i just found hilarious.


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



kimino said:


> The medical story is fake or overexagerated, punk said he had a growth in his back, staphylococcus aureus infection, are the same as other skin infections like streptococcus pyogenes, but they are harder to threat and are more agressive, but to be life threatening? you would need to be stupid, or US medical services would need to be atrocious, to be a life threatening illness, it would need to reach his spine, and even then it wouldnt have kill him, it would just made a lumbar abscess and im being extremist, even the worsst case i imagine is being paraplegic(reversible with antibiotics or neurosurgery), but for what it seems to be it was just a cellulitis, complicared into a skin abscess, not that bad, of course if you dont give antibiotics to an infection, any infection can be dangerous, even a faringoamigdalitis can evolve in months or years, to a reumatic fever, with carditis and valvular destruction.
> 
> What im trying to say, is from a medical point of view, his story was exagerated a lot, or he skip some info, and Punk marks would believe anything he said, which i just found hilarious.


tl;dr Still pretending to be a doctor.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

obby said:


> I'm surprised that no one has really acknowledged that he COULD HAVE returned had WWE not fucked it up. I thought that was pretty interesting.


Yes, I noticed that. You really get the vibe that he was willing to return for Mania and that he was surprised when he got the suspension. If that was the case that was a dumb move. They put heat on themselves while they could have avoided the situation by just being a little more patient and communicative.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Only way he ever returns to the WWE is if Vince and HHH are out and Shane is running things.
> 
> And we know there is no chance in hell of that happening.
> 
> ...


Don't buy this. Vince doesn't hold grudges, nor does HHH. This has proven with guys who've said worse than Punk have returned. Brett and New Age Outlaws come to mind. 

AJ could divorce him and he could be fucked. Rich people have little regard for money and the lack of income could easily become a problem.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That part of the podcast where he lets it all out to Vince and HHH after Rumble 2014 is so gut wrenching. He told them and reacted exactly how we all felt. CM Punk is a real fan like us, he just got angry and couldn't take it anymore.

I miss him


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

My mother is an actual nurse and confirmed you aren't likely to die from a Staph infection in the back, would need to be somewhere more specific to be deadly.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

Definitely the undiagnosed staph infection. Serious shit.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The day a doctor types LOL is the day their credentials should be revoked.
> 
> Also, doctor of what? Thuganomics, right?
> 
> ...


Whatever bro, i dont care about Punk, i think WWE made him some bad moves, but as a graduated doctor i found myself his story incoherent/exaggerated from a medical point of view, still if you want to have your mark opinion, or hate the WWE anyways, be my guest. Thats the sweet thing about opinions, that are personal.


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*



Arcturus said:


> I bet the day your parents die you'll be nudging your siblings saying "Pssh this is all a work, any minute now they'll burst right out of that casket"


QFT


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

I don't think Vince would be enough stupid to let Punk bury his empire only to get a little bit of attention..

But.. It's cool to think this could happen.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

This thread reeks of dumb.


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

kimino said:


> Whatever bro, i dont care about Punk, i think WWE made him some bad moves, but as a graduated doctor i found myself his story incoherent/exaggerated from a medical point of view, still if you want to have your mark opinion, or hate the WWE anyways, be my guest. Thats the sweet thing about opinions, that are personal.


:stupid::stupid::stupid:


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

Full Retard Mode Achieved.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

kimino said:


> Whatever bro, i dont care about Punk, i think WWE made him some bad moves, but as a graduated doctor i found myself his story incoherent/exaggerated from a medical point of view, still if you want to have your mark opinion, or hate the WWE anyways, be my guest. Thats the sweet thing about opinions, that are personal.


Getting that in your lower back might get you paralyzed doc .


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



GitRekt said:


> I'm going with Vince saying Punk can't wear MMA shorts cause UFC is barbaric and ppl will die in the ring.
> 
> 
> *cough owen cough*
> ...


WWE and wrestling in general need to accept that this is not the 50's-80's and wrestlers are no longer going to quietly wrestle their bodies to disability with a badge of honor because "it's the business". Because the media is paying more attention to WWE and wrestling's concern for their people's health and modern wrestlers are not going to quietly do it anymore. 

The fact is once upon a time wrestlers were on the whole not that bright (I am sorry, and not speaking for everyone. But Jim Ross said in an interview once said when he broke into wrestling the promoter he worked for was high on him because "he could read".) 

They are in a tough spot because wrestling does wreck your body. But they have got to realize that wrestlers are aware of what that does to you and don't think it is "ok" and seek a way to change it. 

It is also bad business because like Punk, when WWE pays their wrestlers enough to retire before they are 40 and be set for life, why the hell WOULD they do it. Because they "love it". I am sorry but if you love making a staft infection even worse then pride is not the verb you should be feeling. 

Vince and co. can't just say "put a band-aid on it. This is the business" and have everyone go along with it anymore. Times have changed.


----------



## bootleg42 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

You are all fans of an industry who thrives off working people. None of you can at least consider the possibility it is a work? I mean this could also be a REAL shoot. But you have to at least consider that it is a work because this whole industry is based on WORKING fans.

It's like a prostitute and her most loyal and regular client. Yeah, she has to work him in order to keep business. Anything she says or does is a work. But sometimes, it could be a shoot, and the prostitute ends up falling in love and marrying her client. It happens (no lie, it does happen), but it is not the norm.

Approach this CM Punk situation the same way. Yeah it COULD be a shoot, but let us play it safe and assume it is a work until we SERIOUSLY see otherwise. Punk burying the company is not enough. That is how HEAT is created.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*



Nige™ said:


> I hate the Punk chants, especially in AJ's matches, but he made some really important comments about the medical negligence and possible malpractice, general treatment of talent and booking that need serious attention. If Punk chants, or hopefully something more creative come out of it, great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, try and ruin a guys career (Who has improved considerably since 2012/13) based on hearsay from another wrestler who in the same podcast admitted Kofi Kingston gave him a concussion at the rumble and John Cena tore his knee up but conveniently they were exempt from any criticism from Punk because he likes them  

Some people are so hard up in Punks ass after this podcast it's becoming unbearable. He's one of my favorite wrestlers if I'm honest but all the silly marks hopping all over his dick and taking his word as gospel has just become so cringeworthy.

You are all aware when he is telling that story about Ryback that he is just paraphrasing the conversation to get a laugh out of it. Anyone who thinks that Ryback actually stood there and said ''I'm a dumb fuck'' is much more of an idiot than Punk claims Ryback to me. 

Been fpalm all day reading all the cretins who crawled out to post about this podcast. :lol


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

ShammyWoWLoL said:


> :stupid::stupid::stupid:


Haha why the flame? Im a Mexican english is my 2nd language, but if you dont trust me its your problem, hell even if im a doctor what i wrote its just an opinion, what i posted is just speculation of what punk said, and its a good irony, you calling me stupid, because you think im just pretending to be a doctor to hate on Punk, while i found that very way of thinking stupid, because of you believing blindly in Punk.


----------



## CMPunk1993 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

ajjaj Vince Sucks...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

CesaroSection said:


> Punk has spoken before that he'd text Vince late at night as neither could sleep very well. I am certain Vince liked Punk, especially given that he shed a tear when Punk said he was quitting so I find it baffling that he would still be a massive dick about it, like firing him on his wedding day or withholding his money.
> 
> I think HHH had a lot of input in all of that as it is obvious HHH doesn't like Punk.


I'd bet a lot of money that it was Triple H who fired him on his wedding day. Punk flat out told him he'll call him the day he gets back from his honeymoon and they can discuss it. Two days later - his wedding day - there are the termination papers. fpalm



kimino said:


> I dint like the podcast, as a Doctor, i found punk story to be inconsistent or super exagerated, or he is and idiot, but i think its the first part, and lol again with all punk marks, many were expecting just a few words from punk to reinvindicate their faith for him, but damn its pretty obvious that WWE may have done some pretty bad moves on punk, but to believe everything he says? You need to have a little common sense or a good education to know some of the lies in the podcast


Yeah, doctor, totally. :ti

Anyways, even if you are, why would you say it's inconsistent? This a WWE doctor. 



Irish Jet said:


> For the record, how many people think he actually will return?
> 
> I'm convinced he will, even if it's well down the line. That bank balance may not look so great 4/5 years from now and unless he finds huge success somewhere else I could see him being drawn back. The WWE, for all their faults, have almost never held a grudge over business. I think he'll be back in some capacity down the line.


If it were anyone but Punk, sure, but Punk has proven and shown many times that he sticks to his guns. Also, if WWE didn't pull that termination paper on the wedding day shit, then, probably down the road. After that, I highly doubt it. I do.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

Lmao, I guess the OP thinks the Montreal Screwjob was also a work.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*



bootleg42 said:


> You are all fans of an industry who thrives off working people. None of you can at least consider the possibility it is a work? I mean this could also be a REAL shoot. But you have to at least consider that it is a work because this whole industry is based on WORKING fans.
> 
> It's like a prostitute and her most loyal and regular client. Yeah, she has to work him in order to keep business. Anything she says or does is a work. But sometimes, it could be a shoot, and the prostitute ends up falling in love and marrying her client. It happens (no lie, it does happen), but it is not the norm.
> 
> Approach this CM Punk situation the same way. Yeah it COULD be a shoot, but let us play it safe and assume it is a work until we SERIOUSLY see otherwise. Punk burying the company is not enough. That is how HEAT is created.


No real shoot would target a concussion policy or mention steroids. Not in this day and age.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Armani said:


> Getting that in your lower back might get you paralyzed doc .


Thats what i posted on the other thread, any infection not just sthapilococcus aureus infections, reaching your spine even if its in a lumbar level, can make you paraplegic, im just saying its rare to evolve like that, since staph infections are mostly skin infections.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

obby said:


> I'm surprised that no one has really acknowledged that he COULD HAVE returned had WWE not fucked it up. I thought that was pretty interesting.


For me that's probably one of the worst parts. 

Clearly understanding Punk's story he wanted time off that he obviously needed to protect his health, however he was clearly going to come back but it wouldn't be for awhile till he fully recovered.

But the WWE just had to fuck it up, fire Punk on his wedding day, talk shit about him in his own hometown and lie to everyone that he quit.

They've buried the hatchet with a lot of people in the past few years but patching things up with Punk will be pretty tough.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

According to Punk, I'm sure this doctor could be better than WWE's.


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

kimino said:


> Haha why the flame? Im a Mexican english is my 2nd language, but if you dont trust me its your problem, hell even if im a doctor what i wrote its just an opinion, what i posted is just speculation of what punk said, and its a good irony, you calling me stupid, because you think im just pretending to be a doctor to hate on Punk, while i found that very way of thinking stupid, because of you believing blindly in Punk.


I'm not blindly believing Punk, but I'm not blindly believing some guy who can barely construct a sentence but claims to have a PHD. :cool2


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

Yes also Chris Benoit, Owen Hart, Ultimate Warrior and Eddie Guerrero deaths were all a work they will be bak to form a stable soon.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't believe I hadn't seen this yet, about to watch something I've been waiting 10 fucking months to hear.

Should be good!


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Has anyone seen Road Dogg's twitter page, he's disputing some of the things Punk said.


I like him. He's always very open & honest with people on twitter and very approachable, but this is just a company guy being a company guy. Sad to see.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Another thing that I failed to mention but got my attention in a funny way is when Punk talks about him approaching Vince regarding his WM paycheck with the Network replacing PPV buys. Right after it, he says that Orton came up to him and asked what the deal is and he said he doesn't know. For some reason, I pictured Orton in the often talked about "no fucks given" mode when he did this. :lol



Irish Jet said:


> For the record, how many people think he actually will return?
> 
> I'm convinced he will, even if it's well down the line. That bank balance may not look so great 4/5 years from now and unless he finds huge success somewhere else I could see him being drawn back. The WWE, for all their faults, have almost never held a grudge over business. I think he'll be back in some capacity down the line.


From the very beginning I've believed that he will return one day, even if not as a wrestler, even if it's a one night special, even if it's for just a Hall of Fame induction. I still stand by that.

Definitely wont be for another 5-10 years at least but the day will come. We've seen it happen time and time again with Hogan, Warrior and Bret just to name a few. Punk will not be an exception, I'm sure of it. Time heals wounds and Vince doesn't hold grudges. Punk will get over it too.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> If it were anyone but Punk, sure, but Punk has proven and shown many times that he sticks to his guns. Also, if WWE didn't pull that termination paper on the wedding day shit, then, probably down the road. After that, I highly doubt it. I do.


HHH called him, probably to warn him of the termination, two days prior. I think that's being overlooked even though Punk mentioned it. Punk is self admittedly bitter right now, he will be for a while but this shit wears off man and money does talk. If he's offered huge money on a part time contract down the line he may find it difficult to refuse. People generally always want more - When it comes to supporting families especially incentive tends to grow and what you have never seem enough, especially when you know there's money sitting there.

I think he's definitely fallen out of love with wrestling for now. But I think in a few years if the right deal comes up he may take it. What Punk said has nothing on what Brett was saying in his book, where he was basically saying he wanted the very worst for Shawn and Vince.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



kimino said:


> The medical story is fake or overexagerated, punk said he had a growth in his back, staphylococcus aureus infection, are the same as other skin infections like streptococcus pyogenes, but they are harder to eliminate and are more agressive, but to be life threatening? you would need to be stupid, or US medical services would need to be atrocious, to be a life threatening illness, it would need to reach his spine, and even then it wouldnt have kill him, it would just made a lumbar abscess and im being extremist, even the worsst case i imagine is being paraplegic(reversible with antibiotics or neurosurgery), but for what it seems to be it was just a cellulitis, complicared into a skin abscess, not that bad, of course if you dont give antibiotics to an infection, any infection can be dangerous, even a faringoamigdalitis can evolve in months or years, to a reumatic fever, with carditis and valvular destruction.
> 
> What im trying to say, is from a medical point of view, his story was exagerated a lot, or he skip some info, and Punk marks would believe anything he said, which i just found hilarious.


Eat 
Copy
Paste
Repeat
:dance


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

ShammyWoWLoL said:


> I'm not blindly believing Punk, but I'm not blindly believing some guy who can barely construct a sentence but claims to have a PHD. :cool2


Its the same as if you tried to hold a conversation with me in spanish, thing that i doubt you can do without google talking for you, but again, whatever bro, even if i were a guy looking at wikipedia( thing that im not, since im a doctor), if you did the minimum research you would find the story exaggerated/inconsistent/incoherent/Fake/Not enterily true, if you just take the words from the podcast. Which of course without test, or viewing the patient, are just speculation.

I think right now, that your problem is more "me being a doctor" than my actual opinion, but what?, should i upload my credentials to please a random dude in the internet. HAHAHA. No.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Believe That said:


> Sucks he aint coming back but we have Ambrose and ROllins we have stars that can take his place...now time to move one


No we don't, that's the sad part. All these new guys are not getting over. Ambrose is no where near as over as a top level baby face should be, same with Reigns. Punk was on a different level, there's that tier of guys this generation, Orton, Punk, Bryan and Cena, as far as crowd investment goes, no one can touch those 4. 

IMO, Ambrose has the talent, but the booking is to inept, and I don't think Ambrose is the kind of guy that tears crappy material up like Punk does.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Punk comes across as whiny and entitled at points, but the WWE is dangerous, incompetent, and pretty douchy, so some of his anger is justified.

Entertaining listen, if nothing else.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

I posted something from a medical site earlier in the thread, but to summarise, Punk is 100% legit. Staph infections are not "normally" deadly. But thats because they are normally treated quickly and if they are treated quickly they shouldn't be an issue. However, the longer it goes untreated and the worse the general health of the sufferer then the risk of death starts ramping up pretty majorly. Punk having it been untreated for a minimum of 3 months, being really sick during that entire period, travelling the world and being beaten up every night? Dude is incredibly lucky to be alive.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

If this was actually a work, it'd just be too fantastic.

Unfortunately WWE is no where near that ballsy.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Cranky Vince on Twitter :lmao


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

The XL said:


> Punk comes across as whiny and entitled at points, but the WWE is dangerous, incompetent, and pretty douchy, so some of his anger is justified.
> 
> Entertaining listen, if nothing else.


It's easy to point at someone else and call them whiny and entitled without understanding what kind of bullshit they have had to go through.

Punk has been wrestling as long as he remembers, has a great love and passion for it, rose to the top, outsold Cena in merch, stole the show countless times, worked through injuries for years and yet was constantly overlooked or shut down. So much so that he lost the passion and love for something he has done for almost his whole life.

He leaves to recover, they fire him on his wedding day, call him a quitter, their medical department put his health in serious jeopardy and withhold his checks. It's hard to call someone whiny and entitled with all that shit going against him.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

I think some people in this thread forget their fans and not employees of the WWE...


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



kimino said:


> The medical story is fake or overexagerated, punk said he had a growth in his back, staphylococcus aureus infection, are the same as other skin infections like streptococcus pyogenes, but they are harder to eliminate and are more agressive, but to be life threatening?


He claimed it was MRSA, a more serious form of a staph infection.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

-Him crying because he didn't get his mma shorts... the guy is really lame. OH I LOVE UFC AND STARBUCKS. Seems to me like he is stuck in 2011


----------



## mondefg (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



DGenerationMC said:


> 1. Imagine the ass raping that those media bastards will put on WWE
> 
> 2. Imagine the "CM Punk" chants on RAW this coming Monday



They allowed a top talent of theirs to wrestle with MRSA on his back and did nothing to kill it.

WWE are fucking pigs. I mean, I knew they were pigs from watching other shoot interviews from former wrestlers including the one with Alberto Del Rio lays into them but this MRSA thing is absolutely ridiculous. They should be ashamed of themselves. I hope this burns the WWE's image for good. Fuck them. This is not the same business you or I grew up watching. I am happy he's happy and he should never return to this company or to any other company again. The wrestling business needs an overhaul.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

goldigga said:


> It's easy to point at someone else and call them whiny and entitled without understanding what kind of bullshit they have had to go through.
> 
> Punk has been wrestling as long as he remembers, has a great love and passion for it, rose to the top, outsold Cena in merch, stole the show countless times, worked through injuries for years and yet was constantly overlooked or shut down. So much so that he lost the passion and love for something he has done for almost his whole life.
> 
> He leaves to recover, they fire him on his wedding day, call him a quitter, their medical department put his health in serious jeopardy and withhold his checks. It's hard to call someone whiny and entitled with all that shit going against him.


He is whiny and entitled, and speaks out of both sides of his mouth. He blasts some fans for having a sense of entitlement, which is fine, then he acts like he is entitled to the same checks as Taker and Rock and all that jazz. 

Like I said though, the WWE is dangerous and incompetent, and Punk does have legitimate grievances.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Wonder if they're gonna drastically lower the price for all of Punk's merchandise


Again.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



Marv95 said:


> He claimed it was MRSA, a more serious form of a staph infection.


Yes its more serious, because penicilin/cefalosporin/and Quinolones are resisted by the bacteria. But Carbapenems like Imipenem and Meropenem are avialable, didnt put a lot of attention to the podcast, but if it were a staph infection even a MRSA, then he should have had a biopsy, to make a culture and antibiogram, and give him the right antibiotic even if it took 1 or 2 weeks for the result. Its a minimal surgery if its guided by Ecosonography/ultrasound, and can even be drained (which is necessary if it was that bad)


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

The XL said:


> He is whiny and entitled, and speaks out of both sides of his mouth. He blasts some fans for having a sense of entitlement, which is fine, *then he acts like he is entitled to the same checks as Taker and Rock and all that jazz.*
> 
> Like I said though, the WWE is dangerous and incompetent, and Punk does have legitimate grievances.


Well he was told that he was one the main events. The higher ups believed he had the best match and this is with all his injury problems during that angle with Taker. 

Don't see why he was in the wrong asking for a paycheck equal to them for that night?


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

If it was a work it was a stupid idea by the WWE, they are certainly getting less money out of me from here on out.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

If his story about the MRSA infection is true, he is REALLY lucky he didn't die.

Also, he should have had an outside doc look at that thing a long time before he actually did.


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

kimino said:


> Its the same as if you tried to hold a conversation with me in spanish, thing that i doubt you can do without google talking for you, but again, whatever bro, even if i were a guy looking at wikipedia( thing that im not, since im a doctor), if you did the minimum research you would find the story exaggerated/inconsistent/incoherent/Fake/Not enterily true, if you just take the words from the podcast. Which of course without test, or viewing the patient, are just speculation.
> 
> I think right now, that your problem is more "me being a doctor" than my actual opinion, but what?, should i upload my credentials to please a random dude in the internet. HAHAHA. No.


You're not a doctor, stop lying. :grande


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



superplex23 said:


> So are we just accepting Punk's words as gospel truth?
> 
> If so, the wellness policy is a farce.


That was known before the podcast, especially when they made the Randy Orton clause.


----------



## mondefg (Apr 22, 2014)

Alkomesh2 said:


> I posted something from a medical site earlier in the thread, but to summarise, Punk is 100% legit. Staph infections are not "normally" deadly. But thats because they are normally treated quickly and if they are treated quickly they shouldn't be an issue. However, the longer it goes untreated and the worse the general health of the sufferer then the risk of death starts ramping up pretty majorly. Punk having it been untreated for a minimum of 3 months, being really sick during that entire period, travelling the world and being beaten up every night? Dude is incredibly lucky to be alive.


The infection turned in to full blown MRSA, which can kill you. Before, when he had the staph infection, it wasn't painful and he wasn't showing symptoms like a fever. It should have been treated ASAP. By the time he visited AJ's doctor i Tampa, that thing had gotten so big that it got to the point where he could have died. He was very lucky


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Alkomesh2 said:


> I posted something from a medical site earlier in the thread, but to summarise, Punk is 100% legit. Staph infections are not "normally" deadly. But thats because they are normally treated quickly and if they are treated quickly they shouldn't be an issue. However, the longer it goes untreated and the worse the general health of the sufferer then the risk of death starts ramping up pretty majorly. Punk having it been untreated for a minimum of 3 months, being really sick during that entire period, travelling the world and being beaten up every night? Dude is incredibly lucky to be alive.


Thats true, but also that an inconsistent part of his podcast, if the infection were be severe, or infected more than just skin, then he wouldnt have wrestled, because he just wont be able to do it, i think you are skipping most of the clinic of an infection, it just not go from infection to deadly infection, if its complicated, it would have been a bacteremia or a spine abscess, both of them would have put him in bed with fever around 38-39°celcius degrees, myalgia, arthralgia, and if they have let the infection evolve, maybe hypotension, with the most feared outcome, (from a bacteremia) septic shock, (and from a spine infection) or meningitis. Again if it were more serious, we should have known that Punk was in the hospital for at least 3 days for antibiotic impregnation


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

Brie Bella said:


> Wonder if they're gonna drastically lower the price for all of Punk's merchandise
> 
> 
> Again.


Do I hear another Booker T screaming BOGO on the pre-show again?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



kimino said:


> Yes its more serious, because penicilin/cefalosporin/and Quinolones are resisted by the bacteria. But Carbapenems like Imipenem and Meropenem are avialable, didnt put a lot of attention to the podcast, but if it were a staph infection even a MRSA, *then he should have had a biopsy, to make a culture and antibiogram, and give him the right antibiotic even if it took 1 or 2 weeks for the result. *Its a minimal surgery if its guided by Ecosonography/ultrasound, and can even be drained (which is necessary if it was that bad)


Which Punk eluded to in the podcast. After visiting AJ's doctor who said it was MRSA when he looked at it he got it out and Punk was given the right antibiotic for it. Meanwhile the WWE's doctor was inept, apathetic, lazy or all of the above to treat it effectively. Punk was given Z-paks instead and still had it for 3 months hence the "You should be dead" line(maybe he exaggerated, but if not treated maybe not).


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Cobalt said:


> Can't believe I hadn't seen this yet, about to watch something I've been waiting 10 fucking months to hear.
> 
> Should be good!


The best part is there's gonna be another podcast with Punk next week. :cheer


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



Marv95 said:


> Which Punk eluded to in the podcast. After visiting AJ's doctor who said it was MRSA when he looked at it he got it out and Punk was given the right antibiotic for it. Meanwhile the WWE's doctor was inept, apathetic, lazy or all of the above to treat it effectively.


Again thats what i found weird, or maybe im unable to accpet that such inept doctors exist, a staph infection is sure or it tends to produce redness, pain and evolve into an abscess, you just can confuse that with a lipoma, and again i didnt put a lot of attention to the podcast, how many time passed from inept wwe doctor, from tampa doctor? Still found hard to believe that all happened as punk is telling. But again is just speculation...


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

ShammyWoWLoL said:


> You're not a doctor, stop lying. :grande


Oh no you discovered the truth!, The truth is im just Cristiano Ronaldo , Kudos Detective! :clap


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I don't know how they do the Austin/Vince Podcast live on the network Monday without mentioning Punk. It'll be awkward as fuck trying to dance around that elephant.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Has anyone seen Road Dogg's twitter page, he's disputing some of the things Punk said.


Oh wow, imagine that. A company man who is good friends with the same guy who got buried in the podcast is disputing it. Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TakeMyGun said:


> I don't know how they do the Austin/Vince Podcast live on the network Monday without mentioning Punk. It'll be awkward as fuck trying to dance around that elephant.


I hope this is the reason that Punk and Cabana decided to do this now. What else are Vince and Austin gonna talk about that they haven't already discussed????


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*



bootleg42 said:


> You all can say what you will, but I seriously believe it is a work. All those kiddie Cena fans are growing up to be teenagers. The internet is bigger than ever. The business is exposed via shoots that every 10-11 year old (and older) can listen to and understand.
> 
> Therefore you have to create heat another way. What better way than a clever worked shoot?
> 
> I can't believe others here can't even allow for the possibility of this being a mega-work.


because its still real to them dammit


you're the only one around here with a half brain.. everyone else here is brain dead

could most definitely be "a work", just like all these latest injuries could be "a work"

doesn't mean they _are_ works, but because it's the wwe, they _could_ be.

but that logical thought doesn't even cross the braindead idiots in here.. they swallow this shit up like it's real each and every time without thinking twice

lol.. that's why the wwe still exists.. they still exist because in this day and age they can _still_ fool braindead idiots... they need idiots to survuve. If everyone was intelligent like you then the wwe would go out of business... so keep on believing, braindeads: you're what's keeping the wwe afloat


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*



bootleg42 said:


> Jim Cornette once said something along the lines of "you can shoot with A and B, so that when you get to C, they believe it, and you work them".
> 
> This REEKS of exactly that.


Just stop. Seriously, stop before it's too late.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

The WWE would not sanction a work that made it sound like they condoned/encouraged dudes wrestling with a concussion. Not post-Benoit. It just would never be worth it.


----------



## im_THAT_legend (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

Very very very veryyyyyyyyyyyy unlikely especially if you heard the podcast but hey what the fuck do I know I'm just a fan and a spectator


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

Brilliant podcast. Seems exaggarated at times but the crux of it really is WWE was cunts and punk was done with their shit. Like any job you leave.


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*



im_THAT_legend said:


> Very very very veryyyyyyyyyyyy unlikely especially if you heard the podcast but hey what the fuck do I know I'm just a fan and a spectator


Logged in just to +1 you sir.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

Get out.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*



Arcturus said:


> I bet the day your parents die you'll be nudging your siblings saying "Pssh this is all a work, any minute now they'll burst right out of that casket"


And you went too far


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Funny when Bret Hart stands up the Vince and the WWE he's a crybaby but punk whines and moans more than hart ever did and he's a hero. Classic iwc. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

kimino said:


> Thats true, but also that an inconsistent part of his podcast, if the infection were be severe, or infected more than just skin, then he wouldnt have wrestled, because he just wont be able to do it, i think you are skipping most of the clinic of an infection, it just not go from infection to deadly infection, if its complicated, it would have been a bacteremia or a spine abscess, both of them would have put him in bed with fever around 38-39°celcius degrees, myalgia, arthralgia, and if they have let the infection evolve, maybe hypotension, with the most feared outcome, (from a bacteremia) septic shock, (and from a spine infection) or meningitis. Again if it were more serious, we should have known that Punk was in the hospital for at least 3 days for antibiotic impregnation


I think you're overstating what Punk said. He never claimed he was close to being killed with it, just that it was something that _could_ have been life threatening down the line.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

Right now I think your stupid, if Vince and Austin talk in depth about it on the podcast on the network you might be on to something.

But that won't happen.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> I think you're overstating what Punk said. He never claimed he was close to being killed with it, just that it was something that _could_ have been life threatening down the line.


Im replying to those in this forum who claimed it was. Again i didnt put a lot of atention to the podcast


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

Reading the transcript he sounds like a whiny bitch, but it shines some light on why Daniel Bryan is taking so long to return to the ring. I would imagine that they talk on occasion, and Punk likely mentioned the carry on with the Doctors, which has probably concerned Bryan to the point he's been hesitant to go for a second surgery.

I suspect the issue with the Doctor's is legit, but the whole fired thing, the way he told it seems too out there to be real. Then again, it's the WWE after all.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



Trifektah said:


> Oh wow, imagine that. A company man who is good friends with the same guy who got buried in the podcast is disputing it. Who woulda thunk it?


So we can't take what Road Dogg says serious because he's a company guy, but the guy who quit/got fired or whatever has no reason to have an agenda of his own?


----------



## dudenamedric (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

if it is a work, then it's the best damn work since the Montreal Screwjob


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

What a history making week in the WWE


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

LongHessa said:


> Funny when Bret Hart stands up the Vince and the WWE he's a crybaby but punk whines and moans more than hart ever did and he's a hero. Classic iwc.


Do you ever talk about _anything_ other than Bret Hart? I swear you're like the reverse Rugal 3:16.


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

I believe the whole issues with the Doctor's, but this shit is like something out a hollywood script.



> “The day of my wedding, I got a FedEx in the mail and it was my termination papers,” Punk said. “I was fired. On my wedding day. Very calculated and very deliberate. And as much as I kind of chuckled at it and didn’t let it affect my day, I was like once again you pushed too f***** far. You pushed the wrong guy.”


and 



> At Raw the night he walked out, he went in and was told he was going to have to take a drug test -- he calls it a "piss test" -- and considering the new policies they put in place so wrestlers who had failed previous tests could get strikes taken off their record, he was livid that he, of all people, would have to take a piss test. He demanded to be taken care of for his various health issues and they wanted him to sign a bunch of papers and take the piss test. That's when he decided he was done.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

It looks like he deleted all of his tweets about it


----------



## swibbs (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

My opinion on the OP's opinion is expressed by the following video...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> I don't know how they do the Austin/Vince Podcast live on the network Monday without mentioning Punk. It'll be awkward as fuck trying to dance around that elephant.


They do that every time crazy shit like this involving them happens. What makes it any different this time?


----------



## 2ManyLimes (Sep 25, 2011)

Things I got from this was:

The terrible medical care. So much for the Hippocratic oath. Concussion isn't really serious to them.

He had valid reasons to leave.

Man has a huge ego.

Wedding day....

Vince telling share holders he was on a sabbatical instead of suspended. Shady.

We all knew it, but stories go from one to the next on the fly.

Da big guy was as dangerous as we all could clearly see he was.

When you're on top look after yourself.

Dude on here who didn't get his picture taken got what he deserved.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

It seems like a lot of people are taking what he said about the Undertaker the wrong way. 

Punk at that moment had been promised by Vince that he was owed one, he had a great year previously as the champ, worked through injuries and coming up on Mania decided that he needed a break to recover. 

Vince's reason for keeping Punk around instead of leaving was that he would be the biggest heel in the company after the Taker match. But really how would he be? As Punk said "how is getting beat by a 45 year old who only wrestles once a year make me a bigger heel" or something like that. 

He meant no disrespect to Taker personally, he just felt that was a shit excuse from Vince to stay, since Punk would show up the next day as a loser with no guaranteed feud to work with. If anything it worked out better that he came back as a face because he had done all he could as a heel in the previous 6 months.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*



dudenamedric said:


> if it is a work, then it's the best damn work since the Montreal Screwjob


This. Now for a minute, I'll try to act like this could have been a work.

Now Vince and Punk could have planned an angle where he 'walked out' while he needed to take time off to nurse an injury, and have this long angle where they would file lawsuits against each other, and what Punk did last night. Vince would have allowed Punk to bash him and his family for $$$$$.

But here is a couple of things that Vince wouldn't have been ok with: 1, Calling one of the employees 'Steroid Guy'. 2, bashing 2K Sports. And 3, bringing up Cena in any light other than the 'good' character he portrays.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*



Arcturus said:


> I bet the day your parents die you'll be nudging your siblings saying "Pssh this is all a work, any minute now they'll burst right out of that casket"


Why do they both have to die at the same time? :westbrook3


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

kimino said:


> Alkomesh2 said:
> 
> 
> > I posted something from a medical site earlier in the thread, but to summarise, Punk is 100% legit. Staph infections are not "normally" deadly. But thats because they are normally treated quickly and if they are treated quickly they shouldn't be an issue. However, the longer it goes untreated and the worse the general health of the sufferer then the risk of death starts ramping up pretty majorly. Punk having it been untreated for a minimum of 3 months, being really sick during that entire period, travelling the world and being beaten up every night? Dude is incredibly lucky to be alive.
> ...


Thank god we have got the opinion of a professional doctor. If only you could have been there for punk! 

To a non wrestler a single bump could have cause an infection internally to his blood stream, as a wrestler it's very lucky it didn't. Punk didn't even say he nearly died, he said he could have. Common senses proves this to be true, if you lack common sense I recommend you try googling it again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

chargebeam said:


> According to Punk, I'm sure this doctor could be better than WWE's.


That is exactly what I was thinking when listening to Punk, lol. 

Anyways, I listened to the whole thing and Holy Shit, that was some interesting stuff to say the least.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Gosh, that was dark to listen to. 

Like, for the first half its all jokey about how skewered and pathetic management is, which we've heard before. But when he starts getting into the physical ramifications of it all, I started feeling a bit sick. It all started playing out like a downward spiral, and it got to the point that I was in shock that he could laugh off the fact that he had both his knees broken, his ribs broken, an ambiguous lump quickly growing, diarrhoea, vomiting, shitting his pants, not sleeping and literally dry heaving on all fours after matches. Those biological issues in particular I can recall being stated by Layne Staley in the remaining months of his life as being commonplace. The pain that he had to have been feeling in the months leading up to the Rumble is unfathomable, and it's a miracle he didn't slip into depression in some way or another; every part of your body just ripping apart by the day. 

Just horrible stuff to listen to, but yet I respect him as a human being more than I ever have since he was able to bounce back from all of that, and I was never a Punk mark by any stretch of the imagination. Any other wrestler I'm certain would have cracked under the pressure months beforehand


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I usually struggle to sit and listen for practically 2 hours straight and not doing anything but that was awesome. I think me being such a huge mark and actually literally waiting for this day to come for 10 months made it all the more worth it and made me be so intrigued by it, but nonetheless was an awesome listen.

There is so much shit I could go on about in regards to this, main point for me is that back in January when this shit happened, every fucking one of you on here who despised Punk for whatever reason took on the liberty to accuse him of being a "quitter", "taking his ball and going home", being a bitch, being a sook, being spoilt I could go on for days. Anyway point is everyone who didn't like Punk were quick to shoot him down with little knowledge me and many other fans of his being biased and having our soft spot defended his decision and always said there was a reason behind it and I sincerely meant it then and I mean it now as everything has come to the floor.

The WWE is a fucking horribly toxic environment at times, it's evident. You can't whinge and say Punk didn't put people over or didn't wanna work with certain guys. His stock was clearly decreasing after dropping the title and he still kept fighting and letting Taker, Rock, Brock etc go over him, He did all that knowing Vince owed him. Punk saw this as the mainevent, Vince promised it more then 2 or 3 times and he never got it. Can anyone blame him for feeling robbed?

He cleared the slate with fucking Ryback and gave it another shot and the guy fucking destroyed him through a table AGAIN? and his haters wanna bag him for when he was around never putting anyone over or only making himself look strong?

The worst bit for me after listening to it all was something I kinda gained an understanding of from all reports etc which is that HHH is a fucking cold and calculated son of a bitch and so is his wife and I am sure Vince is when he needs to. Who doesn't pay there workers there entitled royalties, then proceeds to attempt to sort things out 2 days before the guys fucking wedding? Then when he asks to do it after HHH proceeds to send a fucking termination notice on his wedding day? That's just fucking low in all walks of life, wrestling, not wrestling. It was calculated and it was hurtful simple as that.

Before that letter it seemed as though the situation was pretty repairable, after that and understandably so, HHH ruined any chance of that.

Anyways the stories and the information he gave out in that 2 hours was fucking mind boggling. Maybe some of it was blown out of proportion and maybe some of it wasn't but it painted a fucking awesome picture into how the WWE is and how his struggles during from the time he re-signed in 2011 until when he quit in 2014 were.

Some of it was rumors that he laid to bed and others were rumors which was true. Such as the constant resentment between Punk and HHH and Punk being dirty at HHH for not putting him over in 2011. Also found the bit from Summerslam until when he walked out as being the "most miserable time of his career" really intriguing. Cause we all saw it, Punk didn't look healthy and just wasn't himself and wasn't performing to his level.

Anyways I could go on for days, it was the concreted truths I've wanted and been waiting to hear for a long time now and I hope it paints a picture to all the people who despise him and hopefully people can at least understand his story and pain and appreciate what he did and how he did, cause the way it seems the WWE have been shooting the low blows with calling him a "quitter" in his hometown on national and worldwide TV while his kept to himself this whole time. His handled himself well, considering his seen as such a douchebag.

Great watch can't wait to see the back;ash from the WWE's end that's for sure, they deserve whatever they get after this.

EDIT: The whole medical side of the WWE is a fucking joke, Vince telling Punk his work a mainevent TLC match with Ryback 2 and a half weeks after something that takes 4-6 weeks to be healed is fucking diabolical in this day and age. That's criminal and the way they force it, with the little medical knowledge around the place and the lack of pure fucking knowledge in something that needs so much attention in regards to wrestlers health is scary. Punk battled for as long as he could, who could blame him for looking a mess towards the end. The WWE think about one thing. Themselves, which revolves around money they will destroy and bury whatever they have to, to achieve that.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Here's what is really important about what he said, and these are all things I've touched on over the years and I'm very glad he was able to add confirmation to them: 

* The WWE front office is full of vindictive dip shits. Many people have said this over the years. And everyone wondered the real reasoning behind Kurt Angle not being back in the WWE? Look no further than Vince/HHH having a personal grudge against him. Because back when he was fired/quit whatever, he was citing a lot of the same grievances, such as incompetent medical staff and forcing him to work while injured and addicted to pain killers. And he also mentioned how while he was doing this, Shawn Michaels (HHH's buddy and Vince's lap dop) was working his own schedule while taking as much time off as he wanted. An important thing about this, is how he outright states "I did not say a word about WWE or this situation after leaving. I did nothing. I kept my mouth shut." He did that on purpose. You know why? Because Punk is legitimately a smart dude, he knew WWE would take the low road and start taking shots at him on TV. And they did. Just like airing his DVD on the Network, they were trolling him. Just like firing him on his wedding day, they were again trolling him. He basically gave them an open platform to make assholes out of themselves and show how immature they were and they DID, that is unreal. A billion dollar company acting like little immature high school girls over Phil Brooks. Genius. Not only that, but the vindictive way they book people. If you're not a "YES MAN" you are going to get punished for it. 

* Vince/HHH turning the WWE into a creative monopoly. You constantly read about it in dirt sheets with how "_______ being depushed because he's failing to draw" and even to the point where the internet makes threads about how "______ sucks because he can't draw" when meanwhile....no one is given a chance to draw. Cena is the only one truly put into a position of drawing the last 10 years. Fact. Daniel Bryan failed to draw? Daniel Bryan main evented VERY briefly. Like...very, very, very briefly. Cena's been main eventing for 10 years. HHH has been main eventing for 10+ years. The Undertaker has been main eventing for over 20 years. Nobody is a draw overnight. Yeah, if a guy is constantly LOSING viewers like Miz was, something may be up with that. But if your business model is the same guy doing the same shit over and over again because you're afraid of someone else succeeding, you're never going to get anywhere. Punk spoke in facts, the fact is that he was TOLD he's not a draw, couldn't be a draw, doesn't draw. He proved all of those people wrong. Whether you like him or not, he was a pretty big fucking draw in an era where draws aren't created. And he did it because he wanted to and wouldn't take no for an answer. 

* HHH is an asshole. Plain and simple. He does things just to serve himself, and he uses his position just to serve himself. I would have fucking LOVED to be a fly on the wall when he called him out on killing his push in 2011. And how he's a bitch who's just trying to use Punk's heat to get himself over. And the "Did you?" comment on taking a piss test is amazing. Bottom line if you're going to be "the boss" you better start setting an example, like not being a roided up racist douche bag who's just there to put himself and his buddies over.

* The part timers. While I always disagree with the internet threads on this forum about part timers hate, his argument about them now that he's actually presented it was solid. He's not trashing them as people or performers, he's just stating that he's about to lose matches to guys who won't be seen again on TV for another 6 months. 

* I can see where the bitterness comes from. He is legitimately angry and haunted by his original pipebomb push and being fed to HHH. He is absolutely 100% correct that it was "his year". Cena vs. Punk not main eventing a Mania was a travesty, because they had a Mania quality match on RAW and their PPV matches. And the two of them just had that Austin/Rock dynamic about them, far more than any other feud since Austin/Rock. They're basically what WWE always wanted Cena/Orton to be, but their feuds are a failure. 

* The "Independent contractor" bullshit. Thank god a guy who was recently an active high tiered performer has finally spoke out about this. What WWE does to its performers is horse shit. People are getting hurt, people are causing permanent damage to their bodies. Wrestling needs a union, period. 

* The money. See, you constantly see the internet posts about how "he should stop whining he's a millionaire"....but making a few million when you should be making a few million more IS a big deal. If you applied his logic to YOUR every day life and YOUR profession, you would also be VERY disgruntled at work. You know you're worth a certain amount of money to someone, and they are not paying you that. Not only are they not paying you that, they are giving you the run around as an employee. Dave Batista is probably also never coming back to WWE for similar reasons, they jerked him around about his money and played him like he's an idiot with their Network bullshit. 





To be perfectly honest, I am not a CM Punk "mark". I am not a follower. I consider him a very douchey person. But I also have a certain level of respect for him as a person, because I feel like he has a down to Earth quality about him and he makes intelligent points about things. He understands the wrestling business. He is a selfish guy, but he doesn't beat around the fact that he's a selfish guy. He's not a YES MAN, he is not a company man, he is not going to tell the bosses what they want to hear. He has a really interesting story here, he really does. I would love to see a book from him someday.


----------



## jeremyroad (Jun 24, 2014)

Cm Punk is a work?

Like, Cm Punk the character is a work??
I don't believe it.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

If this is a work, hands down the greatest work we will ever see.

So in other words, no. It's no work, there is pure resentment between both parties after HHH decided to be smart and send a termination letter to Punk on his wedding day.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

Orton vs Batista at the main event for Wrestlemania 30 is pretty fucking embarrassing. Maybe not the overall worst but Jesus I just can't get over that. How out of touch do you have to be?



mondefg said:


> I hope this burns the WWE's image for good. Fuck them. This is not the same business you or I grew up watching.


Haha, you kidding?


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Another thing that I failed to mention but got my attention in a funny way is when Punk talks about him approaching Vince regarding his WM paycheck with the Network replacing PPV buys. Right after it, he says that Orton came up to him and asked what the deal is and he said he doesn't know. For some reason, I pictured Orton in the often talked about "no fucks given" mode when he did this. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who knows if he returns even then. He said that he hates pro wrestling now. Of course his passion and fire could always return, but since he says he's the happiest he's been in a number of years, I can't see him wanting to ruin that.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

The whole thing is amazingly embarrassing for WWE. They look like a horrible, horrible, horrible company to work for. The money, the politics, the outright vindictive and immature nature of Vince and HHH, they could not have come across worse from that.


----------



## Arm005 (Nov 15, 2013)

*How are you responding to the new Punk info?*

So what will you do with the new information about Punk?:

Will it stop you from watching WWE?

Will you take a break for a bit?

Will it not affect you at all?

I want to get some opinions about how this is impacting other wrestling fans. Personally, I'm not looking too favorably on HHH or Vince at the moment. On the other hand, I don't think it's fair to stop watching the other wrestlers who might be going through similar hardships.

I guess what I'm saying is, what are your reactions? How are you personally reacting to this news?


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

For those doubting the severity of Punk's situation, WWE themselves admitted that Bob Holly nearly either died or lost his arm from the same thing.

http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/archive/fightingforlife

"I was getting conflicting stories from the doctors. One doctor told me to go home. Another doctor wanted to send me to the hospital, but instead they sent me overseas to wrestle. And I have no problem with that. That’s my job. But I didn’t realize the situation was as bad as it was, and I got really sick while I was overseas. When I came home, I had surgery on my elbow, and that’s when I found out the infection was in my elbow, growing on the bone. And that’s why I’m having these problems now."

He talks about it in his book too, basically he was pretty fucked with the state of the infection and they just went right ahead and sent him on a European tour.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*

I've known a lot of the stuff he said was going on, but that staff infection story is outright disgusting and pretty much confirms most of the roster is working hurt.

I'll still watch every once in a while but the Punk interview is really turning me off WWE as a product itself.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*



Lord Humongous said:


> What exactly has Cena complained about? He's says and is involved in the most stupid angles in WWE or inserts himself in feuds that are taking off.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Maybe he complained about putting over Nexus in that Summerslam match, since he thought it was 'fucking stupid'


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Also. I found it very interesting the way he broke down the creative aspects of his rise in WWE, because it's all things I posted about at the time and how amazingly stupid it was what WWE did with him. Being fed to HHH. Then when he was getting hot again he does the Brock feud and has MOTN, and he has to drop down to a feud with Ryback? That was also a huge roadblock for him. That feud had no heat and nobody wanted to see Punk vs. Ryback after Punk vs. Brock. I enjoyed listening to how WWE did everything in their power to NOT utilize him as a main eventer.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

Most embarassing and scary parts for me are 2.

One and the most important and shocking is, the way the medical side of the place is run. They don't give a fuck about a wrestlers health, they just care about the money that wrestler makes them and if they make them money then they will cut down there rehab timeline in order to maximize profit from them. Regardless of what happens. Prime example is how Vince just automatically scheduled Punk to defend against Ryback in a TLC match 2 weeks after he had his shoulder worked on. The timeframe was 4-6 but Vince thought it would be smart to cut in half. That to me is totally wrong. How they treated that lump he had at the Rumble was wrong and the sad part was hearing his struggle towards the end about vomiting, dry heaving etc. That was sadly disturbing and no one should go through that.

Second is how Lesnar brought out his shorts with sponsors when Punk pitched the idea a year before during his white hot run. I found that funny, clear favoritism and if Vince see's those $$$$$$$$ all bets are off and he will bend or change any rules to suit.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Godway said:


> Also. I found it very interesting the way he broke down the creative aspects of his rise in WWE, because it's all things I posted about at the time and how amazingly stupid it was what WWE did with him. Being fed to HHH. Then when he was getting hot again he does the Brock feud and has MOTN, and he has to drop down to a feud with Ryback? That was also a huge roadblock for him. That feud had no heat and nobody wanted to see Punk vs. Ryback after Punk vs. Brock. I enjoyed listening to how WWE did everything in their power to NOT utilize him as a main eventer.


He didn't just work MOTN with Brock it was voted match of the year and his match vs Taker was second. How the fuck could they ignore that?

Then Vince kept promising him something he owed. Vince knew exactly what Punk wanted and what Punk deserved yet he was happy to do Batista vs Orton as the mainevent? 

Come the fuck on, I really hope some Punk haters eyes have opened and realized just how bad and toxic the WWE environment is.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*

To each his own...

I believe most of everything CM Punk said in that podcast. I see similarities between what Punk said and what Bret Hart said all those years ago. You learn that WWE is a very shady and messed up place to work. Vince is not a good human being. I dont care what he puts out to show that he is a good guy, no reasonable human being would allow a wrestler to work if he's that hurt (Vince has done that before btw; Angle in WM19, Undertaker these past few years, HBK when he injured his back). Angle said the same thing when he left WWE, and although Angle's credibility is questionable, I think he was telling the truth mostly back then. 

Such a company does not deserve its viewers until they make radical changes, and certainly none of my time and money. To answer your question...

Will it stop you from watching WWE?
Yes. I am going to try my level best to avoid watching their shows.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*

I've rarely ever seen anyone say that Cena doesn't have some kind of say or control over his feuds. You'd be an idiot to assume he doesn't. What I see said, and I've said myself a million times, is that Cena is a company man. He will do and say whatever Vince tells him to. That's why his best work after 10+ years of main eventing every PPV comes from Punk, since Punk had that kind of influence on him to make him walk up to Vince and say fuck you this is stupid.

Just because Cena CAN do this doesn't mean he walks up to Vince and says "I should go over Bray Wyatt because fuck you." and if you really think Cena does that, you are a moron.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*



ShadowKiller said:


> Punk also says most guys also do alot of Make A Wish stuff, but they only ever mention Cena. :draper2


 That struck a huge chord with me.

I had to stop and think about that, because before that I didn't even know Punk participated in Make a Wish.

There fixation on Cena is so fucking blinding, that made me so fucking angry when I heard it.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*

Lost a lot of interest and respect for the company tbh.

They have painted Punk as a bad criminal practically when half the shit they get away with is fucking disgusting.


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*

you'll all be tuning in Monday night at 8PM sharp. And the monday after that, and after that.. and after that... every one of you.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*



Cobalt said:


> That struck a huge chord with me.
> 
> I had to stop and think about that, because before that I didn't even know Punk participated in Make a Wish.
> 
> There fixation on Cena is so fucking blinding, that made me so fucking angry when I heard it.


That's kind of ignorant to the performers, too. Because it's not like it's just Punk or just Cena. The Divas do these things, other wrestlers do these things, but when Cena does them it's plastered all over TV, internet, print, so the whole world knows Cena did them.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Now I maybe looking too much into it but doesn't anybody find it odd that Punk would spill his guts about this now? I mean storyline wise the authority just got out of power, Vince just happens to be doing Stone Colds podcast where Stone Cold is "supposed to" be asking the hard no BS questions? And then all of a sudden Punk spills his guts about why he left on thanksgiving day mind you, it wasn't just a normal day it was fuckin Thanksgiving when he says this. 

IDK and I'm probably just reaching here but could anybody here see this as a work? The walkout yes was real, but could it be that WWE & Punk really did mend fences and they are doing this on purpose knowing it would create such a buzz?

What you all think? Call me crazy if you want to


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*

Stopped caring about WWE for awhile now, only watch every once in awhile (Such as last week thinking Sting would be on) so, knowing all this, i really don't respect the show anymore


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*

Couldn't care less tbh.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> He didn't just work MOTN with Brock it was voted match of the year and his match vs Taker was second. How the fuck could they ignore that?
> 
> Then Vince kept promising him something he owed. Vince knew exactly what Punk wanted and what Punk deserved yet he was happy to do Batista vs Orton as the mainevent?
> 
> Come the fuck on, I really hope some Punk haters eyes have opened and realized just how bad and toxic the WWE environment is.


I never considered Punk/Taker MOTY, but it was the best match on a bad wrestling card, I suppose. But yeah, when Punk was an active performer, and during his post-Pipebomb run, he had a number of MOTY contenders every year.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



Cobalt said:


> Most embarassing and scary parts for me are 2.
> 
> One and the most important and shocking is, the way the medical side of the place is run. They don't give a fuck about a wrestlers health, they just care about the money that wrestler makes them and if they make them money then they will cut down there rehab timeline in order to maximize profit from them. Regardless of what happens. Prime example is how Vince just automatically scheduled Punk to defend against Ryback in a TLC match 2 weeks after he had his shoulder worked on. The timeframe was 4-6 but Vince thought it would be smart to cut in half. That to me is totally wrong. How they treated that lump he had at the Rumble was wrong and the sad part was hearing his struggle towards the end about vomiting, dry heaving etc. That was sadly disturbing and no one should go through that.
> 
> Second is how Lesnar brought out his shorts with sponsors when Punk pitched the idea a year before during his white hot run. I found that funny, clear favoritism and if Vince see's those $$$$$$$$ all bets are off and he will bend or change any rules to suit.


Very well put. I would like to add that how Vince scheduled him to face Ryback despite Ryback legit breaking his ribs with that kick. No responsibility onesoever. Vince and HHH are heartless monsters who will take all the responsibility if something great happens, but will NOT take any responsibility when their decisions mess up (Owen Hart dying not his fault despite them knowing that he was scared of heights for example, if Punk died, no way in hell that would admit that they made him work hurt).


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

Um no.. I dont think so. I was pretty sure Punk would return in a year or two but that is before this podcast. The part where Punk said, "I am never going to work with the WWE".. I dont know.. I believe we wont be seeing Punk for a Very Very long time in a WWE ring like Bret Hart. 

This is just sad. I wish it was a work but I dont think so.


----------



## Vec-Tron (Jun 21, 2012)

Oct 3, 2012 - CM Punk Commercial
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNjUduWNl34

November 18, 2012 - Shield Debut
The Shield made their entrance by the arena steps. The group debuted on November 18, 2012 at the Survivor Series pay-per-view, when the debuting Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns, interfered in the main event, a triple threat match between CM Punk, John Cena and Ryback for the WWE Championship.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Godway said:


> I never considered Punk/Taker MOTY, but it was the best match on a bad wrestling card, I suppose. But yeah, when Punk was an active performer, and during his post-Pipebomb run, he had a number of MOTY contenders every year.


I said Punk vs Brock was MOTY.

And that's not just me, it was voted that on many different sites etc.

At the Slammys Rock vs Cena II got MOTY. Seriously? What a joke. fpalm


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Now I maybe looking too much into it but doesn't anybody find it odd that Punk would spill his guts about this now? I mean storyline wise the authority just got out of power, Vince just happens to be doing Stone Colds podcast where Stone Cold is "supposed to" be asking the hard no BS questions? And then all of a sudden Punk spills his guts about why he left on thanksgiving day mind you, it wasn't just a normal day it was fuckin Thanksgiving when he says this.
> 
> IDK and I'm probably just reaching here but could anybody here see this as a work? The walkout yes was real, but could it be that WWE & Punk really did mend fences and they are doing this on purpose knowing it would create such a buzz?
> 
> What you all think? Call me crazy if you want to


You can't be serious. Punk spoke on sooooooo much backstage stuff that made WWE look HORRIBLE. Not just horrible in a storyline sense, but a HORRIBLE company to work for. WWE would never, ever, ever actively participate in tarnishing their own brand like that.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

It's not a work. Anyone thinking or claiming it is needs to get their head examined, and hopefully with a doctor that has no link or association with WWE.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*

I think most people assumed Vince is a nasty human being, so although some of the stuff Punk said is downright awful, it's not that surprising to me. These stories have been told before and have been told for decades about him. To Vince you're a disposable piece of meat that he loves when you make him money and has no use for when you don't. And this recent policy of WWE paying for rehab is nothing more than a PR answer for a publicly traded company to one of it's members (Chris Benoit) being involved in something heinous. None of it is authentic or them caring. It's obvious they don't.

But most people knew or assumed this. Punk provides nothing really new, just adds another layer to an ever growing story of a bad company led by a vile man.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*



Oakue said:


> I think most people assumed Vince is a nasty human being, so although some of the stuff Punk said is downright awful, it's not that surprising to me. These stories have been told before and have been told for decades about him. To Vince you're a disposable piece of meat that he loves when you make him money and has no use for when you don't. And this recent policy of WWE paying for rehab is nothing more than a PR answer for a publicly traded company to one of it's members (Chris Benoit) being involved in something heinous. None of it is authentic or them caring. It's obvious they don't.
> 
> But most people knew or assumed this. Punk provides nothing really new, just adds another layer to an ever growing story of a bad company led by a vile man.


I thought they started paying for rehabs after Eddie Guerrero's death. Thats not true?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



venom424 said:


> Very well put. I would like to add that how Vince scheduled him to face Ryback despite Ryback legit breaking his ribs with that kick. No responsibility onesoever. Vince and HHH are heartless monsters who will take all the responsibility if something great happens, but will NOT take any responsibility when their decisions mess up (Owen Hart dying not his fault despite them knowing that he was scared of heights for example, if Punk died, no way in hell that would admit that they made him work hurt).


Exactly, how could I forget the guy as Punk said " took 20 years off his career". This shit is fucking criminal. 

It just fucking shits me so much after all the shit people wanna give Punk during this time when no one had a fucking clue.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> IDK and I'm probably just reaching here but could anybody here see this as a work? The walkout yes was real, but could it be that WWE & Punk really did mend fences and they are doing this on purpose knowing it would create such a buzz?


WWE would never allow Punk to say the things he said the way he said them if this was a work. It would be phrased and expressed very differently. They sure as hell wouldn't allow Punk to call Ryback "Steroid Boy".

The idea that this is a work is completely preposterous. The WWE would never allow their corporate image to be damaged in this way, no matter how much they might profit from it in the future.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

For those who don't think that this story won't go mainstream:

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/the-t...doctors-in-explosive-interview-225851818.html

Yahoo News is fairly mainstream.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Godway said:


> You can't be serious. Punk spoke on sooooooo much backstage stuff that made WWE look HORRIBLE. Not just horrible in a storyline sense, but a HORRIBLE company to work for. WWE would never, ever, ever actively participate in tarnishing their own brand like that.


Hey your probably right, but the timing just seems odd thats all.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

Godway said:


> I never considered *Punk/Taker MOTY*, but it was the best match on a bad wrestling card, I suppose. But yeah, when Punk was an active performer, and during his post-Pipebomb run, he had a number of MOTY contenders every year.


well it was my MOTY 2013 :vince5


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*

I haven't listen to the podcast yet, but from what I read ehh idk I'm 50/50. I agree with him on the health issues he had, but the creative issues no.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*

New? what new? nothing new at all...it's time to move on. Paul Heyman said it in Jericho or Austin podcast that was unhappy which doesn't surprise him that punk leave...it accumulated over time so punk leave. 

punk have go though same kind of shit that others have gone though...remember Bob Holly Staph Infection which nearly kill him?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> WWE would never allow Punk to say the things he said the way he said them if this was a work. It would be phrased and expressed very differently. They sure as hell wouldn't allow Punk to call Ryback "Steroid Boy".
> 
> The idea that this is a work is completely preposterous. The WWE would never allow their corporate image to be damaged in this way, no matter how much they might profit from it in the future.


I know and its probably not a work. Its just the timing off all this seems odd thats all. I mean why now? Why at this time on thanksgiving day 2014 would he spill his guts about why he left?


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*



apokalypse said:


> New? what new? nothing new at all...it's time to move on. Paul Heyman said it in Jericho or Austin podcast that was unhappy which doesn't surprise him that punk leave...it accumulated over time so punk leave.
> 
> punk have go though same kind of shit that others have gone though...remember Bob Holly Staph Infection which nearly kill him?


Same crap happened to Holly? Can you elaborate?


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

Stone Hot said:


> Now I maybe looking too much into it but doesn't anybody find it odd that Punk would spill his guts about this now? I mean storyline wise the authority just got out of power, Vince just happens to be doing Stone Colds podcast where Stone Cold is "supposed to" be asking the hard no BS questions? And then all of a sudden Punk spills his guts about why he left on thanksgiving day mind you, it wasn't just a normal day it was fuckin Thanksgiving when he says this.
> 
> IDK and I'm probably just reaching here but could anybody here see this as a work? The walkout yes was real, but could it be that WWE & Punk really did mend fences and they are doing this on purpose knowing it would create such a buzz?
> 
> What you all think? Call me crazy if you want to


or maybe he wanted to sort his body and life out first ? like he said he was beaten the fuck up and was on verge of nearlly dying when he walked. he couldnt really say much when trying to get all his pay/royalties sorted which adds more time. 

if anyone believes this is a work then i really dont know what u honestly think. its pretty clear from just watching punk we all knew something was wrong with him before he walked we just never knew how bad till now. the guy could have died and people think its something he would work the fans over. please

he clearly doesnt want to mend anything, he doesnt want anything to do with pro wrestling anymore he made that clear too. and knowing just half of what he went through and not actually experiencing it personally. would you wanna go back to such a place ?


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk is a work*

OP is a retard. Please sterilize the OP to prevent future breeding of tardlet threads like these k thx~


----------



## Vec-Tron (Jun 21, 2012)

Vince is a disgusting human being, so I don't know why anything about how the company is run should be a surprise to anybody. I'm talking about the real Vince McMahon, and not the character.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> Hey your probably right, but the timing just seems odd thats all.


Not odd timing at all. It's the holiday season and he is about to open an online merchandise store. He is just being a smart businessman.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Now I maybe looking too much into it but doesn't anybody find it odd that Punk would spill his guts about this now? I mean storyline wise the authority just got out of power, Vince just happens to be doing Stone Colds podcast where Stone Cold is "supposed to" be asking the hard no BS questions? And then all of a sudden Punk spills his guts about why he left on thanksgiving day mind you, it wasn't just a normal day it was fuckin Thanksgiving when he says this.
> 
> IDK and I'm probably just reaching here but could anybody here see this as a work? The walkout yes was real, but could it be that WWE & Punk really did mend fences and they are doing this on purpose knowing it would create such a buzz?
> 
> What you all think? Call me crazy if you want to


Yes, Punk, we just mended fences with you. Please do a podcast where you absolutely bury WWE and make us out to be completely corrupt, toxic, incompetent and have possible health violations. We think this is a good way to sink our business, which we have grown tired of and want to stop doing.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



Cobalt said:


> Exactly, how could I forget the guy as Punk said " took 20 years off his career". This shit is fucking criminal.
> 
> It just fucking shits me so much after all the shit people wanna give Punk during this time when no one had a fucking clue.


Why someone doesnt sue Vince/WWE for criminal negligence is beyond me


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ashley678 said:


> or maybe he wanted to sort his body and life out first ? like he said he was beaten the fuck up and was on verge of nearlly dying when he walked. he couldnt really say much when trying to get all his pay/royalties sorted which adds more time.
> 
> if anyone believes this is a work then i really dont know what u honestly think. its pretty clear from just watching punk we all knew something was wrong with him before he walked we just never knew how bad till now. the guy could have died and people think its something he would work the fans over. please
> 
> he clearly doesnt want to mend anything, he doesnt want anything to do with pro wrestling anymore he made that clear too. and knowing just half of what he went through and not actually experiencing it personally. would you wanna go back to such a place ?


Timing is just odd thats all. It was just an idea


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

He confirmed a lot of what most of us thought. The company is a clusterf*ck, and it's run by people who lost the plot a long time ago.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*



venom424 said:


> I thought they started paying for rehabs after Eddie Guerrero's death. Thats not true?


I thought it was after Benoit, it might have been after Eddie. That makes sense. But my point still stands even if it was after Eddie. It was only done in response to bad PR and publicity not because they said oh shit, we have a problem here and we need to take care of our guys.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

DanM3 said:


> Thank god we have got the opinion of a professional doctor. If only you could have been there for punk!
> 
> To a non wrestler a single bump could have cause an infection internally to his blood stream, as a wrestler it's very lucky it didn't. Punk didn't even say he nearly died, he said he could have. Common senses proves this to be true, if you lack common sense I recommend you try googling it again.


Enlight me which relevant/important artery, vein is on the back that it would cause a bacteremia that you can describe as "lucky he didnt die". I dont know how it would skip into the peritoneal cavity, and reach something to cause a bacteremia of that level, since well i dont thik the lumbar section, unless Punk is confusing the lower back (lumbar region), with the pelvis.

As for the other story is actually more possible, if you dont give treatment to an elbow infection and it becomes complicated, it evolves easier into osteomyelitis because of the lack of muscles or other structures in the elbow, and obviously a osteomyelitis can lead to amputation and sever bacteremia / sepcticemia


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*



Oakue said:


> I thought it was after Benoit, it might have been after Eddie. That makes sense. But my point still stands even if it was after Eddie. It was only done in response to bad PR and publicity not because they said oh shit, we have a problem here and we need to take care of our guys.


Agreed


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Cobalt said:


> I said Punk vs Brock was MOTY.
> 
> And that's not just me, it was voted that on many different sites etc.
> 
> At the Slammys Rock vs Cena II got MOTY. Seriously? What a joke. fpalm


I'm not a big Punk fan. But his match with Lesnar was easily match of the year that year. The second best match was his with Taker and neither were nominated. Rock/Cena 2 was awful. The match had the crowd chanting "BORING", how could that be MOTY?


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*

His gripes with creative didn't really upset me. However, all the talk about the company caring more about protecting themselves rather than the wrestlers was upsetting. I can understand that they want to protect their image, but the lengths they have gone to is ridiculous. The stories about Vince and company's actions regarding Punk's health was also disgusting. They could've killed that guy and he seriously needed a break (longer than two months) which they weren't willing to give him.


----------



## Arm005 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*



apokalypse said:


> New? what new? nothing new at all...it's time to move on. Paul Heyman said it in Jericho or Austin podcast that was unhappy which doesn't surprise him that punk leave...it accumulated over time so punk leave.
> 
> punk have go though same kind of shit that others have gone though...remember Bob Holly Staph Infection which nearly kill him?


While it may not exactly be new to know that he was unhappy, it's different to me to hear him actually explain the situation in it's entirety. I don't think I'll watch Smackdown this week, just to get some time to cool down and because I don't typically watch it anyway. However, I will watch Monday Night Raw in the hopes that this news coming out will perpetuate some sort of positive response. Unfortunately, if these issues have been going on for as long as they have, there's no reason to believe they would change now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



DGenerationMC said:


> 1. Imagine the ass raping that those media bastards will put on WWE
> 
> 2. *Imagine the "CM Punk" chants on RAW this coming Monday*


Is Raw in Chicago Monday? If not, i doubt a lot of casuals will remember or know about this :evil


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I am glad Punk finally told his side of the story. Everything he said was what I had suspected but there were things like the asshole doctor more worried about shows and now a wrestler's health was something I honestly never expected from the WWE in 2014. And sending a termination letter on a guy's wedding. Never thought WWE could be that classy. This is seriously fucked up. 

Things that I suspected but never said like, Triple H not putting Punk over in 2011 and the fact that CM Punk leaving had something to do with the big night for Daniel Bryan at WM, even if it was to spite him or maybe they understood what Punk was talking about and went on with the push DB received. 

I was nodding my head the whole time... esp the part where he said "Put me over the big draws if you want me to learn from them and become a big draw"... I mean seriously.. how hard is that to understand? How do you expect from someone to be a big draw when he has never beaten one? Without all that support, he still outsold Cena's shirts even when he lost to Triple H for no fucking reason. I am guessing it is because he called him Vince's doofus son in law and Triple H will now hate him forever... These people are immature as fuck.

I feel really sad after hearing all this. I just dont know what the fuck is wrong with Vince or Triple H or who ever is in control of the WWE.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*

i find this all entertaining


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*



Arm005 said:


> While it may not exactly be new to know that he was unhappy, it's different to me to hear him actually explain the situation in it's entirety. I don't think I'll watch Smackdown this week, just to get some time to cool down and because I don't typically watch it anyway. However, I will watch Monday Night Raw in the hopes that this news coming out will perpetuate some sort of positive response. Unfortunately, if these issues have been going on for as long as they have, there's no reason to believe they would change now.


Unless the government decides to go after Vince again.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*

basically Bob in similar situation having "undiagnosed" staph infection which WWE ignored and bob have go through battling Staph infection.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

TheRockfan7 said:


> I'm not a big Punk fan. But his match with Lesnar was easily match of the year that year. The second best match was his with Taker and neither were nominated. Rock/Cena 2 was awful. The match had the crowd chanting "BORING", how could that be MOTY?


Thank you, my point exactly.

I'll tell you why, Rock is Rock and Cena is Vince's man crush and no one else matters so even though it was hardly memorable and as Punk said went out that night on Mania 29 with a chip on his shoulder and performed to a level where hardly anyone could lace his boots, still.... he got no recognition for it. 

As much as we thought they appreciated his talent, they didn't. Simple as that.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

the most embaraasing aspect of this interview was the medical malpractice done to punk, eric berry is out the entire year with a staph inefection, and vince thinks its perfectly fine to pair him vs ryback and a green reigns, thats just moronic
2nd with what del rio calling HHH a racist or wht not, HHH image of being Vince's heir is really not looking well for WWe future at all


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

i just noticed that a bunch of wrestlers from japan and mexico retweeted the podcast of this, and some news websites are now talking about it. i wonder how much this will go around by monday


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Pojko said:


> Who knows if he returns even then. He said that he hates pro wrestling now. Of course his passion and fire could always return, but since he says he's the happiest he's been in a number of years, I can't see him wanting to ruin that.


Obviously he says it *now*. It's not even a year since he walked away from it. But a lot can and will change 5 years down the line and at that point, I'm sure a bit of that passion will be back in Punk. He may not wrestle but he will probably be open to make an appearance if he and WWE start talking again. Just for ol' time's sake.



Cobalt said:


> Then Vince kept promising him something he owed. Vince knew exactly what Punk wanted and what Punk deserved yet he was happy to do Batista vs Orton as the mainevent?
> 
> Come the fuck on, I really hope some Punk haters eyes have opened and realized just how bad and toxic the WWE environment is.


With my reputation as a Punk hater, I don't think I can even say I _hate_ him after hearing the podcast. I may not agree with everything he said but the honesty in it and the valid points he brought up has made me understand his viewpoint a lot more.

His time to main event WM was last year. He actually had something going with the elimination match idea where he gets pinned early in the match then Rock vs Cena can still go on for another 15 minutes if that's what they wanted. It is actually what I think should've happened now. Punk takes time off after Royal Rumble and makes a surprise return in March where he attacks both Rock and Cena and invokes his rematch clause for WM, then they make it an elimination match. Taker could've got Randy Orton or Sheamus as opponent, the latter had been begging for the match backstage too. That way they'd kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Now i know this won't happened, but if wwe was willing to tell their side of the story would you guys listen?


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

*WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*

That WWE employee is Brian James aka Road Dogg.

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/1127/585262/wwe-employee-argues-with-fans-on-twitter-over-cm-punk-interview/

Here is the beginning of a very LARGE twitter exchange with many replies



> After a fan James follows on Twitter wrote, "f--k you Vince. f--k you Hunter." James responded, "You only hear one side of the story!" After the fan said what Punk revealed about McMahon and Hunter made him angry, James said, "I understand that but are you sure you have all of the facts? There are always 2 sides to every story. Just to be clear, I don't know the truth either! I just know how these stories get told around our industry."


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*



A PG Attitude said:


> See you next Monday.


Some people in this thread are telling me I'll be watching next Monday.

No. I. Won't.

When I have a conviction, when I feel strongly about something, I boycott it. I may not change anything, but that's my way of voicing my displeasure about something. The only and I truly mean only thing would be if WWE cleaned up its act on how they treated their employees. Nothing else would matter to me.

- Cena could turn heel, or remain the top face for another 10 more years.
- The main event at Wrestlemania could be a Fatal Four Way elimination match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship between Seth Rollins, Dolph Ziggler, Dean Ambrose and Daniel Bryan.
- Sting could show up with his WCW theme music with his complete Crow gimmick.
- Macho Man could get his way overdue induction into the WWE Hall of Fame.
- The Rock could crack jokes about the entire roster.
- Austin could come out of retirment.
- For crying out loud, the final two participants at the Royal Rumble could the Bunny vs. Hornswoggle.
- They could push Damien Sandow to the moon.
- Rusev could expand on his monster heel run.
- Wyatt could get all the nuclear heat in the world. 
- Daniel Bryan could come out to the Final Countdown.
- Jim Ross could come back

All of these things could happen. None of these things could happen. So long as WWE shows as little regards as it does for the safety of its workers, I won't watch a second of WWE programming on television nor will I spend a penny on WWE merchandise. If you don't believe me, I announced a boycott of the NFL earlier this season after Adrian Peterson was charged with child abue and I only started watching again after he was suspended for the season. I also remember when Orton took the belt from Christian. Any time Orton came on the TV I either changed the channel or if I was at a friend's house, I looked away until he was off the screen.

When I intend to boycott something, I actually do it. Others may not act on what they say when they intend to boycott the WWE, but I sure know I plan on doing exactly that.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Obviously he says it *now*. It's not even a year since he walked away from it. But a lot can and will change 5 years down the line and at that point, I'm sure a bit of that passion will be back in Punk. He may not wrestle but he will probably be open to make an appearance if he and WWE start talking again. Just for ol' time's sake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have had our disagreements in the past, none recently as I have lost a lot of interest in the product.

But to hear that from someone like you who in the past wouldn't say one positive thing about Punk, just shows what we are dealing with here.

His time was at Mania 29, there's no fucking denying that yet the whole world knows it bar Vince and HHH. He was never valued or appreciated enough by the corporate machine and it's sad.

This story actually just shows even the biggest Punk haters (like yourself, no disrespect intdended) can't deny the fact he was mistreated and not placed high up on their pecking order.


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*

Someone is clinging hard to Vince's nuts. (Road Dogg)


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*

Hes right


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

CM Punk.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*

Hes right


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cobalt said:


> We have had our disagreements in the past, none recently as I have lost a lot of interest in the product.
> 
> But to hear that from someone like you who in the past wouldn't say one positive thing about Punk, just shows what we are dealing with here.
> 
> ...


no 27 was his time. Should have been Cena vs Punk not cena vs miz


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*



BotchSpecialist said:


> Someone is clinging hard to Vince's nuts. (Road Dogg)


:vince2


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

As sad as his booking was, let's just be thankful Punk got out of that environment when he could.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*



Stone Hot said:


> Hes right


And yet, when some of the fans didn't hear _any_ side of it, they just clung to the "Phil's a whiny quitter!" mentality anyways. :HHH2

On another note, it makes you wonder if WWE is willing to tell the other side.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*

i'm with Road Dogg here..need to hear 2 side of the stories first before come to conclusion.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> *Orton vs Batista at the main event for Wrestlemania 30 is pretty fucking embarrassing. Maybe not the overall worst but Jesus I just can't get over that. How out of touch do you have to be?
> *
> 
> 
> Haha, you kidding?


I wish I could say I'm surprised that this was the plan, but I'm not.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*

Nope. CM Punk being upset and having some issues with WWE don't make any difference to my life or enjoyment of the product. It sucks, sure, but I'm quite surprised there are people with such an intense loyalty to this guy that they would stop watching.


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*



apokalypse said:


> i'm with Road Dogg here..need to hear 2 side of the stories first before come to conclusion.


We will NEVER hear the other side of the story. Not anytime soon, at least.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*



Arm005 said:


> So what will you do with the new information about Punk?:
> 
> *Will it stop you from watching WWE?
> 
> ...


That depends on what the WWE does. If it makes sweeping changes to how it handles the health and well being of its workers, I'm just taking a break. If it's the same old, same old, I'm done watching for good.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Did anybody see Rybacks response?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

CM Punk's side, even haters are defending.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*

happy punksgiving :kobe3


----------



## Vec-Tron (Jun 21, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Now i know this won't happened, but if wwe was willing to tell their side of the story would you guys listen?


Listen to big corporations lawyers carefully written out statement. sure.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*

Road Dogg :clap


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

Punk.

There's no way both him and Del Rio are lying and WWE is innocent. It sounds like hell backstage.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*

Oh You didnt Know you betta Call :trips7 :vince3


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*



M-Diggedy said:


> Nope. CM Punk being upset and having some issues with WWE don't make any difference to my life or enjoyment of the product. It sucks, sure, but I'm quite surprised there are people with such an intense loyalty to this guy that they would stop watching.


This isn't as much of a one time thing and how I much I love Punk, which I do. This is the final straw of all of the awful things they have done over the years.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*



KINGPIN said:


> And yet, when some of the fans didn't hear _any_ side of it, they just clung to the "Phil's a whiny quitter!" mentality anyways. :HHH2
> 
> On another note, it makes you wonder if WWE is willing to tell the other side.


probably not but they should and if they did you all should listen


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*

Dirty company to work for, absolute nail in the coffin for many fans.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*

In one sense, how different is the WWE's treatment of its athletes (if Punk is right) than the NFL in the 1980s and 1990s?


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

*WWE's small response to CM Punk's allegations about their doctors*

http://nodq.com/wwe/419153762.shtml



> “WWE takes the health and wellness of its talent very seriously and has a comprehensive Talent Wellness Program that is led by one of the most well-respected physicians in the country, Dr. Joseph Maroon,”


Surely they should put up more of a defence than that, you missed a MRSA infection, I wonder if Austin will mention this to McMahon on his podcast, probably not.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*

No ones side. Because they are both right and wrong in their own ways.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

*How long before the "Self Destruction of CM Punk" video?*

I'm giving it two years tops.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: WWE's small response to CM Punk's allegations about their doctors*

does anyone remember seeing kane with the massive lump on his back at survivor series? maybe he should take a look at that lol

also if it wasn't airing on tv i would guess austin would ask about it..but he's probably going to have a jolly good time just talking about the authority or some shit


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

For all of the people saying that this story won't get any mainstream coverage, you're wrong. This is going to be a disaster for WWE. No matter how teflon WWE seems to be, the allegations Punk makes just aren't acceptable from a publicly traded company. 

Here's what pops up when you Google WWE:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE's small response to CM Punk's allegations about their doctors*

....that's it?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*

Yes, WWE is such a nice, happy, lovely place to work in. Punk is just a bitter whiny cunt and he should be grateful for working with such amazing Doctors that know what they're doing.

This dicksucker :ti


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cobalt said:


> We have had our disagreements in the past, none recently as I have lost a lot of interest in the product.
> 
> But to hear that from someone like you who in the past wouldn't say one positive thing about Punk, just shows what we are dealing with here.
> 
> ...


I feel you on the current product, just plain boring.

I wouldn't go as far as say he was mistreated booking wise, my more understanding side comes from him getting overworked, dealing with injuries and the empty promises. Vince pretty much implied that he would give him what he wants with all the "you owe me one's" whenever he wanted to convince Punk to do something he didn't want to do. He toughed it out throughout 2012 and put the company first, should've just concluded his run at the top with the main event he so desperately wanted @ 29 and maybe things wouldn't have gotten as bad as they did.

Other than that, I think he was treated fine enough. Given the year long title reign and constantly used in marquee matches for big PPV showed that they saw value in him, win or lose. I still believe that he sees himself as much bigger than he actually is, so I'm not gonna go as far as agree with every word just so you know.



Stone Hot said:


> no 27 was his time. Should have been Cena vs Punk not cena vs miz


Not even close. At WM27 he was on a PPV losing streak and had not won a match on PPV in nearly a year and done nothing of note after SES was buried. He was on commentary then had a short "feud" with Cena that had no big purpose other than being filler. Revisionist history may suggest otherwise, but he didn't have as much momentum as Miz that year. WM29, on the other hand, he was coming off his biggest year having been champion for 434 days and fresh off a big program with The Rock. Concluding it by rewarding him the WM main event would have been appropriate.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*

There are always 2 sides to the story


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*

I must say it's been pretty amazing how most who have commented on Punk's comments seem to have accepted everything he said as 100% truth. I'd imagine that as in most cases there is some truth in there, and some exaggerated bs.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

You know what's funny? A really common thing on this forum for a while was posters liking Punk the wrestler but despising Punk the person. Now we've got a good few posters that disliked Punk the wrestler but respect and like Punk as a person. Quite a turn around.


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE's small response to CM Punk's allegations about their doctors*

Wonder if this bullshit would be happening if Shane McMahon was running the show instead of the son in-law with the big forehead.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*



Seafort said:


> In one sense, how different is the WWE's treatment of its athletes (if Punk is right) than the NFL in the 1980s and 1990s?


I think the world has seen NFL make changes in that aspect. WWE? It doesn't seem like it.

The same thing goes for steroids in baseball. There's no denying that happened. The past cannot be undone and some players still try to cheat the system. At least MLB cracked down on it and has done something about the problem.

This serious problem with WWE? It doesn't seem to be changing or going far enough, and this health problem is a lot worse than the most incompetent booking they can ever possibly dream of.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

wwe wouldnt have a side to tell, because either its true and theyre fucked or its lies in which case they would sue because this story would hurt their stock. and ya know they are just fucked


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*



PG Era Sucks said:


> We will NEVER hear the other side of the story. Not anytime soon, at least.


Of course we will. Coming in 2015, the "Self Destruction of CM Punk" DVD.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*



evilshade said:


> There are always 2 sides to the story


This^^^ but Punk marks have very one minded.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE's small response to CM Punk's allegations about their doctors*

I'm just guessing here, but I'd imagine that WWE could be sued if they went into detail about any medical conditions of one of its employees/talents.


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: How long before the "Self Destruction of CM Punk" video?*

Didn't WWE get sued for that? 

It's almost poetic that CM Punk is done forever with WWE. I held out hope, but I don't see him ever wrestling again in WWE.

Much like how they fucked Macho Man around and he just got tired of the bullshit. After he left, he would never return. I wouldn't be surprised if WWE shits on Punk the way they did Macho back in the day.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Felt so bad for Trips. The way Punk was talking about him on the podcast... disgusting! Vince had tears in his eyes but Punk dont care, because he is a selfish prick. He dont deserve to be a main eventer nor a main eventer's paycheck.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: How long before the "Self Destruction of CM Punk" video?*

Technically, Macho Man did return if you count him promoting WWE All Stars and his own action figure.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



venom424 said:


> Why someone doesnt sue Vince/WWE for criminal negligence is beyond me


lawsuits can be pricey , there are numerous stories of ppl who win these cases but it took so many yrs that almost all their money pays the legal fees and they go broke. and for punk just having this story out there is just as damaging as a lawsuit without the risk of his future. Now if all the wrestlers got together that could be a different story, but all they have to do is leave and said they are just private contractors and go join someone else or even start their own fed with some backers. hell mark cuban expressed interest in starting a fed yrs ago. not sying him but there are people out there who would do it if they had the pick of talent wwe had all of a sudden


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*



Stone Hot said:


> This^^^ but Punk marks have very one minded.


Kind of like how you thought he was a quitter before hearing his side?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE's small response to CM Punk's allegations about their doctors*

:lol That's some response. WWE sure told him! :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*



GitRekt said:


> Kind of like how you thought he was a quitter before hearing his side?


Yep, but Im listening to the podcast now. If I was one sided I wouldn't bother listening


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*

While Road Dogg is being defensive about the WWE, that can only be expected. But 2 things to get out of this:

1) He's being very humble and polite about it. And even goes on to apologize for immersing in this debate, with no offense intended on his part.

2) He states a solid point: there's 2 sides to every story. But what annoys me is how he claims we'll never hear the other side of it. Well then, we'll only have 1 side to go with/believe. Not just that, by stating that WWE will not state its side, it sounds like they have something to hide.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*

Meh, don't care one way or the other.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

evilshade said:


> Felt so bad for Trips. The way Punk was talking about him on the podcast... disgusting! Vince had tears in his eyes but Punk dont care, because he is a selfish prick. He dont deserve to be a main eventer nor a main eventer's paycheck.


I think Vince was crying because Punk called him out on what he was doing and that Punk wanted no more. I don't think Vince was crying because of actual remorse that he had. Granted, I could be wrong and that could be exactly what had happened, but based on the things that workers have said about Vince, I doubt his tears were for the right reasons.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



FlemmingLemming said:


> For all of the people saying that this story won't get any mainstream coverage, you're wrong. This is going to be a disaster for WWE. No matter how teflon WWE seems to be, the allegations Punk makes just aren't acceptable from a publicly traded company.
> 
> Here's what pops up when you Google WWE:


It's pretty typical to get a search response that involves the most recent information, and notice most of those are headlines dealing with his wedding day, which I'm guessing isn't what people mean when they mention WWE is screwed because this will get to the media.


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*

Why would anyone stop watching because of what Punk had to say? That was his own personal experince he decided to get off his chest. Everyone knows WWE is a tough company, full of cut throats, and politics. Just cus Punk was treated wrong won't stop me from watching Raw or Smackdown. Though I believe Punk did the best thing for him. When WWE turns into some lame Indy show, then I'll stop watching.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> I feel you on the current product, just plain boring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Did anybody see Rybacks response?


Let's see how much Ryback's body holds up working one hour broadways and falling 15 feet onto steel ladders.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE's small response to CM Punk's allegations about their doctors*

Secretly, even the people who hate Punk personally know he's right about this. Absolutely no reason to lie about this, no matter how upset or bitter he may be. Fuck WWE's business practices. I've been saying it for years and it's the same cunts defending them time and time again. It's a workplace filled with bullies, sexists and racists. And people who apparently can't even diagnose a concussion properly or a goddamn STAPH INFECTION. Jesus.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That sounds like an automated response if anything. :lol


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: How long before the "Self Destruction of CM Punk" video?*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Technically, Macho Man did return if you count him promoting WWE All Stars and his own action figure.


He never returned to a WWE ring, though. To wrestle or just appear. 

And that, as someone who grew up in the Rock 'N' Wrestling era, was heartbreaking. 

If they hadn't shat all over him, he wouldn't have made that video starting the rumors and he probably would've gotten the call to return after WCW was bought.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

This was a fantastic interview. Said a whole lot. Implications are damn serious.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE's small response to CM Punk's allegations about their doctors*

Now why would wwe respond to this? ummm


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I agree with the gist of what someone said on the previous page. Punk is either a genius at fabricating stories and telling them in convincing ways, or else he told the truth.

Either way, a horrible light has been cast onto WWE yet again.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE's small response to CM Punk's allegations about their doctors*



PG Era Sucks said:


> Wonder if this bullshit would be happening if Shane McMahon was running the show instead of the son in-law with the big forehead.


The big forehead is the predominant facial feature on HHH to you?!?!?!?!?

And the wwe knows it's full of shit on it's wellness policy and doctors. I have no doubts about what Punk said. A squad of management yes men quacks.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> This isn't as much of a one time thing and how I much I love Punk, which I do. This is the final straw of all of the awful things they have done over the years.


But with all due respect, and please answer honestly here, would you be like this if it was someone else? What if Del Rio said it when he left? Or Brodus Clay?

I suspect for a lot of people, it's just cause of who it is, not what it is.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE's small response to CM Punk's allegations about their doctors*

:faint: that's it cm punk rips you apart blaming you for destroying his body and nearly killing him and that's the best you come up with. if stone cold is half the man he thinks he is then he better ask Vince for his side of the story


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> I feel you on the current product, just plain boring.
> 
> I wouldn't go as far as say he was mistreated booking wise, my more understanding side comes from him getting overworked, dealing with injuries and the empty promises. Vince pretty much implied that he would give him what he wants with all the "you owe me one's" whenever he wanted to convince Punk to do something he didn't want to do. He toughed it out throughout 2012 and put the company first, should've just concluded his run at the top with the main event he so desperately wanted @ 29 and maybe things wouldn't have gotten as bad as they did.
> 
> ...


No I agree, booking wise he was treated just fine. It's all the other stuff you mentioned, being promised countless times the Mania mainevent, even though Vince never specified it, Vince knew that's what Punk wanted and not only did he want it, like you said he deserved it at Mania 29, and that was plain unfair. Making him work with Ryback who fucking took 20 years off his career as Punk would say and Vince kept saying he owed him one, is not a good way to do business when you never repay them. Punk put the company first more then enough and it's good to see people appreciate it.

And I agree not at 27, 29 was Punks time for the mainevent.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE's small response to CM Punk's allegations about their doctors*



CrystalFissure said:


> Secretly, even the people who hate Punk personally know he's right about this. Absolutely no reason to lie about this, no matter how upset or bitter he may be. Fuck WWE's business practices. I've been saying it for years and it's the same cunts defending them time and time again. It's a workplace filled with bullies, sexists and racists. And people who apparently can't even diagnose a concussion properly or a goddamn STAPH INFECTION. Jesus.


Cannot say if its true or not, but whatever is the case, maybe he is just doing as publicity, if he wants to keep earning some money


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE's small response to CM Punk's allegations about their doctors*


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE's small response to CM Punk's allegations about their doctors*

Do we finally see how farcical this organization is?


----------



## Arm005 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*

So it seems like primarily people are concerned about the health care of the wrestlers and working injured. Whether or not that leads to a break is personal. But creative being stupid and guys like Ryback being, let's say allegedly, incompetent is not registering quite the same level of response. Maybe we're not surprised?


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*

Wait, he is seriously trying to suggest the WWE wouldn't be aware of the date of his wedding? Maybe the HHH text is all a big lie... but his wife works for the company, the same company she'd need to request time off from and undoubtedly have mentioned why to at least somebody there once. Of course they were fully aware of at least a rough estimate of when he was getting married even if you want to completely discount his account of how he text HHH.

Of course there are two sides to ever story, I'm quite sure there was an element of exaggeration on Punk's part (which he doesn't flatly disregard himself anyway based on his comments early in the podcast) but anybody defending WWE's timing of his sacking (he'd been gone for months) is deluded.


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*



GitRekt said:


> Kind of like how you thought he was a *quitter* before hearing his side?


*quieter


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE's small response to CM Punk's allegations about their doctors*

Oh wow! This company is just..... fpalm


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*



GoldenAgeFan4Life said:


> Why would anyone stop watching because of what Punk had to say? That was his own personal experince he decided to get off his chest. Everyone knows WWE is a tough company, full of cut throats, and politics. Just cus Punk was treated wrong won't stop me from watching Raw or Smackdown. Though I believe Punk did the best thing for him. When WWE turns into some lame Indy show, then I'll stop watching.


The booking was awful, repulsive. It doesn't portray WWE in the greatest light. 

The health concerns, that's on another level of disturbing.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE's small response to CM Punk's allegations about their doctors*

vintage wwe :cole


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*

Road Dogg was fired by the WWE.. If anyone should be pissed at them its him, but hes sorted his problems out and has no issues.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*



PG Era Sucks said:


> *quieter


He's not even that now he's spoken


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE employee argues with fans over CM Punk on Twitter*

And the other side will be lies, spin and bullshit. I don't need to hear it.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE's small response to CM Punk's allegations about their doctors*



donne said:


> :faint: that's it cm punk rips you apart blaming you for destroying his body and nearly killing him and that's the best you come up with. if stone cold is half the man he thinks he is then he better ask Vince for his side of the story


Seriously, what could they say even if they wanted to? They cannot legally mention any details of Punk's medical history so it's not as if they can give their version of what happened with all of that. So really they cannot legally mention any details about any of Punk's medical history, so what should they have said then?


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I think the world has seen NFL make changes in that aspect. WWE? It doesn't seem like it.
> 
> The same thing goes for steroids in baseball. There's no denying that happened. The past cannot be undone and some players still try to cheat the system. At least MLB cracked down on it and has done something about the problem.
> 
> This serious problem with WWE? It doesn't seem to be changing or going far enough, and this health problem is a lot worse than the most incompetent booking they can ever possibly dream of.


Thats the difference. Pete Rozelle is not running the NFL, and there is much more of a public spotlight on major league sports to an extent. The same person who ran the WWE in 1985 runs it today. Change is much less likely, and apart from public relations I question how committed they are to concussions.

The interesting thing to see is how much this affects Linda McMahon's next Senate run in 2016 or 2018.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

96K+ Views of this thread :lmao

Pretty sure someone from the WWE, many employees for that matter, have taken a look at this thread.

:HHH2 unk2


----------



## pr1ncejeffie (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

I never post but read the boards daily.

I don't get why people defend the company as much as some of you guys do. This goes for a lot of people religiously defend companies all around the world like they are some sort of geniuses and can do no wrong. I know a lot of you kind of figured out what this industry is like yet you put on those thick blinders on and protect WWE's brand. A MAIN EVENT wrestler in his PRIME finally speaks out about the horrible conditions within the industries and here you are kind of had an inkling of what is going on just protects the company like he is a whiny pussy.

Vince McMahon says they are in sports entertaining business. If they are actors then they should be put of the actors guild. If they are wrestlers then they need to create their own union. The latter will never happen. John Cena was interviewed by a real journalist and was asked that question. He scoffed at it. Seriously?! How do some of you guys watch your favorite wrestlers time and timag again and do not care for their well-being after they leave the industry? Shouldn't you be angry about what has happened to them? This is the same situation with military personnel. When they wear that uniform (or tights), they get loved by all. Once they are done with military or industry.... you're done. 

Yes, you hate CM Punk but do you guys realize what he had to go through to BE A MAIN EVENTER? Guys like Daniel Bryan and Bret Hart probably went through the same route that Punk did. There are some wrestlers who has the "look" and just shoot to the top even though their in-ring work is below average or their mic skills is not there and I'm not talking about them. 

Posters are not looking at the big picture here. All you hear is one man talking but has anyone ever thought that only the select few (John Cena and Daniel Orton) has it really made?! 

The obvious embarassing part of the podcast is that sham of a doctor, he should be suspended/banned by the medical board. You, as a doctor SHOULD ALWAYS PROTECT the individual wrestler than the company. It is unreal how people think. Yes, you might lose your fucking job because you refuse to sign-off on certain wrestlers going to the ring. WHERE'S the oath you have taken as a physician?!?!?!?! 

2.) Creative - when you have no idea what you are doing other than for John Cena is just retarded.

3.) Vince McMahon's stupid comment about UFC. I think HHH had an interview with Grantland.com and literally said that Vince knows nothing BUT wrestling. The last time he watched a fucking movie was like 30 years ago. All he does is live and breathe WWE. So that's definitely believable that he understands NOTHING outside of WWE. 

4.) Not listening to your fans - Punk's momentum a few years ago. Daniel Bryan's momentum last year and leading up to WM. Zac fucking Ryder?! Bray Wyatt?! How some people get drop like a bad habit and everyone wondered WTF happen to that guy. 

5.) The decision makers are fucking pussies. You call CM Punk a pussy, how about you calling the head honchos the same? When HHH doesn't like someone.. he gets buried. When Cena doesn't like someone... he gets buried. When a writer thinks you're a douchebag ... he gets buried. So many insensitive assholes behind closed doors. It's like a bunch of gossip girls with balls.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*



Seafort said:


> Thats the difference. Pete Rozelle is not running the NFL, and there is much more of a public spotlight on major league sports to an extent. The same person who ran the WWE in 1985 runs it today. Change is much less likely, and apart from public relations I question how committed they are to concussions.
> 
> The interesting thing to see is how much this affects Linda McMahon's next Senate run in 2016 or 2018.


Not to turn this into a political discussion, but it could be possible with how the Republicans won the midterm elections this year. Still, even that may not save Linda. She has lost twice. I doubt a story like this would sway the voters to give her a chance.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm starting to listen this now.


----------



## SinCityBlitz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



Cobalt said:


> Exactly, how could I forget the guy as Punk said " took 20 years off his career". This shit is fucking criminal.
> 
> It just fucking shits me so much after all the shit people wanna give Punk during this time when no one had a fucking clue.


Jesus man, get off of Punk's nuts. No doubt some of it was true but you need to consider that there is two sides to every story and Punk is known to embellish shit. If you are going strictly by what Punk says you have no right to call anybody out because they back Vince. We still don't have a clue how much of this is real or not. I am a big Punk fan but damn you people should realize by now that he is a big time bullshitter.



venom424 said:


> Why someone doesnt sue Vince/WWE for criminal negligence is beyond me


Because he has to prove it. He would need others to come forward and say that the WWE DR's are negligent. In other words this is just Punk's words vs WWE's words. No one has complained before so this will not look good on Punk's behalf.


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*



BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> The booking was awful, repulsive. It doesn't portray WWE in the greatest light.
> 
> The health concerns, that's on another level of disturbing.


If I were Punk, I would've been pissed that Vince had him working while he was still injured, and not given him time off that he needed to heel. If Vince had just given the guy that time, and maybe listened to some of the ideas Punk had, instead of taking them and doing them with other wrestlers, Punk might still bee with the company. I don't mark for Punk, but I agree with his decision to leave. Health & sanity are more important imo.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

That was awesome


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Probably one of the best wrestling interviews of all time. Punk is hilarious and spoke a lot of truth. He seemed borderline cocky at times but confidence is never something he lacked.

He's a one of a kind throwback. A no BS/no fear guy.


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*

Dirty company to work for, no doubt WWE lost many fans.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

39 morons actually voted for WWE :lel


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Waiting for Punk to open his store of ProWrestlingTees :bored


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I guess it shows to us how deceiving things can be when we are young. I spent much of my childhood thinking wrestling was the greatest thing on the planet. Little did I know one day I would grow up to see how the performers are treated.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Wait...why are all the freakin threads being combined? Jesus what an incredibly stupid decision. This is the biggest story going right now, so what if there are a bunch of offshoot threads? Now you can't find any of it in this big jumbled mess. Idiotic. 

This forum is just awful sometimes.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Most embarrassing part of the podcast for WWE?*



SinCityBlitz said:


> Jesus man, get off of Punk's nuts. No doubt some of it was true but you need to consider that there is two sides to every story and Punk is known to embellish shit. If you are going strictly by what Punk says you have no right to call anybody out because they back Vince. We still don't have a clue how much of this is real or not. I am a big Punk fan but damn you people should realize by now that he is a big time bullshitter.
> 
> 
> Because he has to prove it. He would need others to come forward and say that the WWE DR's are negligent. In other words this is just Punk's words vs WWE's words. No one has complained before so this will not look good on Punk's behalf.


I'm not on his nuts, it just concretes what many of us thought.

He may blow it out of proportion but why would he?

What is it gonna achieve, yea it'll cause a stir but his clearly saying this shit cause it fucking happened and went down that way.

The shit that happened was wrong and it probably still does happen. The WWE have been firing low blows for 10 months calling him a quitter, judging by the podcast, he ain't no fucking quitter. 

So yea there is 2 sides to every so what, the WWE have had ample time to sort it out and they didn't, their fault.


----------



## mondefg (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: How are you responding to the new Punk info?*

This changes nothing for me. I'm not a loyal viewer of the WWE. I don't watch their programming religiously as I used to back in the 90's and the 2000's. Every now and then, I flip the channel to see what is going on and flip back to something else. I don't buy their merch. I do hope things change for the talent in that company but that will never happen imo. 

Even if Vince were to step down, you still have HHH, Kevin Dunn, Michael Douchebag Hayes, Stephanie Mcmahon and countless other yes-men corporate bootlickers who don't have your best interests at heart. They tried to ignore Daniel Bryan popularity but it backfired on their asses because Batista wasn't over with the fans as a face. They are catering to a demographic that is younger, more family friendly. That means more bunnies, cats, and silly bullshit that isn't up to my taste as a grown man. This poop ain't fun anymore, to quote CM Punk.

Cm Punk just confirmed what a lot of former wrestlers have said during shoot interviews. The bit about HHH and Vince. The issue of paychecks and royalties. Stifling character development of certian stars. The favoritism shown to John Cena. How their charity is just a PR move to make Cena look good and to get him over. Basically, another version of Hulk Hogan. The wellness policy is a joke. How can you have one of your talents wrestle for 3 months with a staph infection that morphed into MRSA? Where was the front office on this? Was Vince aware of this? HHH? Road Dogg? Why didn't the doctor get him to a hospital?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I still can't believe HHH came out of retirement to squash the biggest wrestling angle since the Monday Night Wars and the go immediately back into retirement. 

Don't need to hear another side to that story. Worse than Katie Vick IMHO.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I think if all of this uproar came out in the 1990s, this would have clinched the Monday Night Wars for WCW. As horrible as WCW backstage sounded with the politicking. I don't think I've ever anything like this about WCW.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> 39 morons actually voted for WWE :lel


Well in case you haven't paid attention, during all of the trolling this year, people act like HHH is carrying Raw and carried Daniel Bryan and is putting out great promos and segments all year. They really believe that bullshit.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

At the very least, people who shit on punk at the end of last year for half assing it have no excuses, the guy was working with concussions and un-healed injuries, as well as a potentially life threatening infection. In fact, it's a testament to how good punk was, because he was the best overall guy in WWE even at his worst.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I agree that there are two sides to every story. But that being said I believe most if not all of what Punk said here. What reason is there to lie or embellish? He's done, he's gone. His wife still works there. There's no reason to lie.

And in terms of the medical part of the story he's not lying. And that can be proven since he said he went to his wife's personal doctor and that doctor is the one who diagnosed him correctly and cured him of the infection. That can be proven through his medical records. So there is no lie there. In terms of the other stuff, I'm sure most of what he said on the podcast he said to his lawyer that he talked about. That was probably part of his argument. So that too, could be proven through documentation, and could be proven that it's not a lie. 

He's got WWE on this, because most of what he said could be proven through existing documentation whether it be medical or legal records.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Punk can talk all he wants but at the end of the day, he is nothing but a quitter. Triple H said it best when he called Goldberg a coward, always making excuses about injuries. CM Punk could learn a thing or two from Trips about being a good worker. Punk is just plain greedy. Punk is just bitter and the podcast was a shoot on WWE. Simple as that.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Natecore said:


> I still can't believe HHH came out of retirement to squash the biggest wrestling angle since the Monday Night Wars and the go immediately back into retirement.
> 
> Don't need to hear another side to that story. Worse than Katie Vick IMHO.


Funny thing is..this entire site gave that HHH stuff in 2011 a pass. They acted like it didn't matter and it was cool. But when Rock beat Punk, they acted like the world ended and low and behold...Punk tells his side and he was definitely 100x more bothered with HHH coming out of retirement to beat him in 2011 for no fucking reason than over the Rock program. Why? Because Vince was in charge of the Rock feud. Rock had nothing to do with that. Rock didn't care about being champion. He just wanted another big spotlight match at Mania if he was gonna be at the event.



> At the very least, people who shit on punk at the end of last year for half assing it have no excuses, the guy was working with concussions and un-healed injuries, as well as a potentially life threatening infection. In fact, it's a testament to how good punk was, because he was the best overall guy in WWE even at his worst.


There's a problem with that. Obviously isn't stupid. He should of stopped and left the road. He didn't have to do it. He's not a slave. So let's not get carried away but the medical staff apparently suck.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

evilshade said:


> Punk can talk all he wants but at the end of the day, he is nothing but a quitter. Triple H said it best when he called Goldberg a coward, always making excuses about injuries. CM Punk could learn a thing or two from Trips about being a good worker. Punk is just plain greedy. Punk is just bitter and the podcast was a shoot on WWE. Simple as that.


What evidence do you have to back this up?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

All right Punk get points for saying he wants to be Casey Jones in a Ninja Turtles movie.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Frankly, I think this is the best positive portrayal of TNA that company has ever received without directly being put over. I don't think TNA's schedule is even close to as demanding as that of WWE's.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes Era said:


> There's a problem with that. Obviously isn't stupid. He should of stopped and left the road. He didn't have to do it. He's not a slave. So let's not get carried away but the medical staff apparently suck.


I'm not denying that. It was a dumb decision to keep going, but my point is that people were going on about how punk was never that good and he getting sloppy and shit, when he was working the best matches each night no contest with all those injuries. there are very few, if any guys who work with the amount of shit he had going on and compete the way he was.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes Era said:


> *Funny thing is..this entire site gave that HHH stuff in 2011 a pass. They acted like it didn't matter and it was cool.* But when Rock beat Punk, they acted like the world ended and low and behold...Punk tells his side and he was definitely 100x more bothered with HHH coming out of retirement to beat him in 2011 for no fucking reason than over the Rock program. Why? Because Vince was in charge of the Rock feud. Rock had nothing to do with that. Rock didn't care about being champion. He just wanted another big spotlight match at Mania if he was gonna be at the event.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a problem with that. Obviously isn't stupid. He should of stopped and left the road. He didn't have to do it. He's not a slave. So let's not get carried away but the medical staff apparently suck.


 Are you serious? To this DAY people piss and moan about that, and it was unbearable reading post after post on how Triple H "BERRRRRRRIED" Punk.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

WWE should tone down the workload on their superstars. Specifically house shows, they need to strategically pick which cities to attend in order to grow the product because its not really growing in North America anymore (its not new exposure to the product). 

With a less workload, wrestlers would feel a lot better, be healthier and put in more effort into the TV product, which means better matches.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

evilshade said:


> Punk can talk all he wants but at the end of the day, he is nothing but a quitter. Triple H said it best when he called Goldberg a coward, always making excuses about injuries. CM Punk could learn a thing or two from Trips about being a good worker. Punk is just plain greedy. Punk is just bitter and the podcast was a shoot on WWE. Simple as that.


If you live to be 100 years old I doubt that you will ever be at any point in those 100 years in the type of mental or physical situation that CM Punk described in this interview. So it's impossible for you to say what the man is or isn't.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Yes Era said:


> Funny thing is..this entire site gave that HHH stuff in 2011 a pass. They acted like it didn't matter and it was cool. But when Rock beat Punk, they acted like the world ended and low and behold...Punk tells his side and he was definitely 100x more bothered with HHH coming out of retirement to beat him in 2011 for no fucking reason than over the Rock program. Why? Because Vince was in charge of the Rock feud. Rock had nothing to do with that. Rock didn't care about being champion. He just wanted another big spotlight match at Mania if he was gonna be at the event.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a problem with that. Obviously isn't stupid. He should of stopped and left the road. He didn't have to do it. He's not a slave. So let's not get carried away but the medical staff apparently suck.


In all fairness, they did briefly touch on how Punk was trying to convince himself as well that HHH going over at that time was a better move, but it was just plain stupid. I'm so happy Punk called HHH out on that shit before he left.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

evilshade said:


> Punk can talk all he wants but at the end of the day, he is nothing but a quitter. Triple H said it best when he called Goldberg a coward, always making excuses about injuries. CM Punk could learn a thing or two from Trips about being a good worker. Punk is just plain greedy. Punk is just bitter and the podcast was a shoot on WWE. Simple as that.


Hahahaha, I've heard it all.

Go work in that environment for 8 years and let me know how it goes.

What a joke. fpalm


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> At the very least, people who shit on punk at the end of last year for half assing it have no excuses, the guy was working with concussions and un-healed injuries, as well as a potentially life threatening infection. In fact, it's a testament to how good punk was, because he was the best overall guy in WWE even at his worst.


I think all the concussions messed CM Punk up in the head. I don't think he meant all the stuff he said. Or he prob had too many beers. Best not to take anything he says seriously, especially when he bashes WWE, the company that made him.


----------



## mondefg (Apr 22, 2014)

CM Punk shat himself on Smackdown. I have to see that.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

evilshade said:


> I think all the concussions messed CM Punk up in the head. I don't think he meant all the stuff he said. *Or he prob had too many beers.*


Okay. Now this is a troll effort.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

mondefg said:


> CM Punk shat himself on Smackdown. I have to see that.


Yeah, he buried himself forever after doing that :HA


----------



## CMPunkFan18 (Jul 14, 2008)

I've been waiting for something like this for close to a year! I've been loyal to Punk this whole time and was on his side, even when these ignorant assholes would spew their bullshit about "being a quitter". There was no getting through to them. Im glad he's getting the chance to tell his side of the story, and Im glad some Punk haters are actually not being fully ignorant and are backing him up on this cause what he said about WWE is shocking. 

Theres no reason for him to lie about this, I know there are 2 sides and everything but come on he has no agenda. He seemed reasonably in most of what he said so I have no reason not to believe him. Punk may be many things, and is a self admitted asshole at times but he is not one to completely lie about stuff like this. Im more shocked about the health issues. The fact that he couldve died from that staph infection baffles me, and have no idea why that doctor never took it seriously.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck Ryback


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

You guys think that the Punk chants are going to get worse now?


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

trench mouth


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The frustrated CM Punk haters will stop at nothing to bash Punk and dismiss anything positive about him regardless of circumstances. Hilarious and pathetic at the same time. Maybe even upsetting to an extent to read some of these posts.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Superkick said:


> The frustrated CM Punk haters will stop at nothing to bash Punk and dismiss anything positive about him regardless of circumstances. Hilarious and pathetic at the same time. Maybe even upsetting to an extent to read some of these posts.


I've been a John Cena critic for years now. If he ever came out with all the stuff WWE put him through and the extent of his injuries, I'd be outraged at that, too.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I used to be all for Triple H completely taking over, but I can't believe he would pull that shit (termination papers on the wedding day). That's just low and immature, and likely killed any chance of Punk ever returning.


----------



## mondefg (Apr 22, 2014)

CMPunkFan18 said:


> I've been waiting for something like this for close to a year! I've been loyal to Punk this whole time and was on his side, even when these ignorant assholes would spew their bullshit about "being a quitter". There was no getting through to them. Im glad he's getting the chance to tell his side of the story, and Im glad some Punk haters are actually not being fully ignorant and are backing him up on this cause what he said about WWE is shocking.
> 
> Theres no reason for him to lie about this, I know there are 2 sides and everything but come on he has no agenda. He seemed reasonably in most of what he said so I have no reason not to believe him. Punk may be many things, and is a self admitted asshole at times but he is not one to completely lie about stuff like this. Im more shocked about the health issues. The fact that he couldve died from that staph infection baffles me, and have no idea why that doctor never took it seriously.


That Tampa doctor squeezed the living shit out of that MRSA bump. Puss shooting everywhere. His words not mine.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk: Cena and I Regularly Walked Up to Vince and Said FUCK YOU, THIS IS STUPI*



Fabregas said:


> That part surprised me. I always thought Cena was the kind of guy who would just go out and do what he was told.


Well that is what he told Austin on his podcast to avoid I guess Austin calling out the crap with Cena.


----------



## mondefg (Apr 22, 2014)

cavs25 said:


> You guys think that the Punk chants are going to get worse now?


I don't get that. Why chant his name? That's not going to change anything. Change will come when more wrestlers start speaking out and when fans boycott the WWE altogether. If you wanna watch Raw, dvr it. or stream it online.


----------



## CMPunkFan18 (Jul 14, 2008)

mondefg said:


> That Tampa doctor squeezed the living shit out of that MRSA bump. Puss shooting everywhere. His words not mine.


I know, I listened to the podcast. If youre referring to my last line about the doctor not taking it seriously I shouldve clarified that I was talking about Dr.Amman the WWE doctor.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

It's good to listen Punk's side of the story. I disagree on some stuff, but I am mostly on his side now.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I've been a John Cena critic for years now. If he ever came out with all the stuff WWE put him through and the extent of his injuries, I'd be outraged at that, too.


Seems like some people have seen this objectively. Others resorted to their usual "Let's bash Punk" shtick, many of whom probably didn't even listen to the podcast. I have no fucking idea how someone can defend WWE after hearing how they treat their talent, especially with medical concerns. Sure, Punk could be lying but it doesn't seem like he was just trying to just damage the WWE's rep here more so than letting people know why he quit and releasing his frustrations from many years of bullshit. He surely fucking despises the company in a way after all this, especially those in charge but there's no reason to completely discredit what he's saying. At all.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> I used to be all for Triple H completely taking over, but I can't believe he would pull that shit (termination papers on the wedding day). That's just low and immature, and likely killed any chance of Punk ever returning.


I don't know if the WWE knew about the wedding day. If they really knew, that was a stupid move.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

RatedR10 said:


> I used to be all for Triple H completely taking over, but I can't believe he would pull that shit (termination papers on the wedding day). That's just low and immature, and likely killed any chance of Punk ever returning.


Thats probably why he did it lol.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow. The medical stories he was talking about were the most shocking & disturbing parts. The WWE doctors sound like they are from "Requiem For A Dream". Letting the wrestler's medical issues go in one ear and right out the other, then hand him pills to avoid the problem. Being on antibiotics for that long is crazy and really messes with your body. Z-Packs or any antibiotic can cause weight massive weight gain if they are being used long term, they tweak you out mentally, and can make you feel completely insane. Funny how Punk was gaining weight, becoming increasingly aggressive, and was a completely miserable person during this period.

Whatever happened, I'm with Punk. He could have quit, or got fired. It doesn't matter. The medical negligence of corporate doctors is disgusting. If you say you have a concussion it seems like all they'd do is check your pupils and give you an antibiotic. Great interview although a bit disturbing.


----------



## Paigelovesme (Nov 20, 2014)

If WWE seems to hate Punk so much and fired him, Why do they still air his DVD on the fucking network still?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

evilshade said:


> Punk can talk all he wants but at the end of the day, he is nothing but a quieter.


ftfy


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> I don't know if the WWE knew about the wedding day. If they really knew, that was a stupid move.


How couldn't they have known seeing as AJ was still very much on the roster and likely had to request off for it? 

Also, that would have been a very large coincidence.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

CM Punk proves himself yet again.....BITW


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Paigelovesme said:


> If WWE seems to hate Punk so much and fired him, Why do they still air his DVD on the fucking network still?


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> I used to be all for Triple H completely taking over, but I can't believe he would pull that shit (termination papers on the wedding day). That's just low and immature, and likely killed any chance of Punk ever returning.


The big problem with HHH has always been his childishness and his ego/pettiness. Its been that way from the very start.

That aside, he's got a fantastic brain for the business and his tastes are definitely more "old school" than Vince's, ironically enough. The guy loves wrestling, he just needs to learn to keep his ego out of things, which is actually something Vince excelled at. Vince is a megalomaniac control freak, but he always does what (in his mind) is best for the company.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Like hell I'm listening to over an hour of this douche talking.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Watching the "sports marks" bitch about pro wrestling in the Yahoo Sports' comment section of Punk's story.

Glorious.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Paigelovesme said:


> If WWE seems to hate Punk so much and fired him, Why do they still air his DVD on the fucking network still?


To troll him. Because they were making money off of his name and not paying him for it at the time. The airing of his DVD on the network happened around the same time he was officially gone from WWE, moved to the alumni section on website, etc etc.. They were just doing that to fuck with him and try to piss him off.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

roadkill_ said:


> I'm listening to it now and this man is categorically the biggest asshole I've ever heard of in more than 20 years of being into pro wrestling.


Unfuckingbelievable. How is he the biggest asshole? He's not a drunk, drug user or abusive piece of garbage like many wrestlers are or were. He's saying it how it is. His health was SEVERELY neglected to make a profit. He wasn't given as much as respect or money as the guys he was meant to be on-par with. Jesus Christ. It doesn't matter what Punk says. He'll always be attacked for stupid reasons.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Like hell I'm listening to over an hour of this douche talking.


But yet you'll continue to call him a whiny crybaby without even hearing his explanation :ti


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

In listening to the majority of this interview, I do disagree with some of Punk's complaints/differing views on the business side of things, but these medical stories are just horror and the attitude WWE takes as turning their employees into machines, hard to imagine if you are not there. Seems like one would really be testing their love of wrestling to work there, especially when even when doing YOUR part of the craft in the ring, you are severely restricted in telling stories through physicality and moveset. It is interesting combining the stories of even guys who cracked elite ranks like Hart, Punk and Orton and seeing how machine-like you have to wrestle in that company. 

As for WWE's medical treatment of Punk, the negligence is even more compounded by the known fact that Punk is openly straight-edge, meaning unlike so many in the business working the E's schedule and demands Punk wasn't washing down vicodins or other pain relievers. As for Punk's reliability, as others have stated Punk doesn't seem to have a reason to slant his stories considering A. he is out of the company with no intent on returning and B. Punk made it to WWE champion tier in that company and accomplished an awful lot, so it's not like he has reason to be a bitter man outside of his dissapointments for never main eventing mania.


----------



## ZacB512 (Nov 28, 2014)

The main thing that I got from Punk in that interview is that it's not about the money, but it's about the money...

Im sure a lot of it was about the principle, but I bet that a lot of it was about paper itself. I doubt martyr Punk gave his WWE settlement to charity. and im sure there are other main even talents that made less money than Punk. 


Does Punk know exactly how much everyone is paid? If so, then he definitely cares about money. He cant compare his pay to Rock, because Rock had more leverage than anyone. They had to pay Rock quite a bit to get him to return from his extremely successful movie career, more than anyone else on the roster. After they pay Rock that much money, I doubt they would want him to lose. 


Im sure they will have to pay Punk a lot more to get him to return and I bet Punk would if they paid him enough, principle or not (I wouldn't be surprised if that was Punk's main motivation, to force WWEs hand in bringing him back for damage control). Anyway, I just thought it was funny that in the podcast Punk was constantly parroting about it not being about the money, trying to act above the evil capitalists. He has been a pretty successful capitalist himself though.


As far as storylines, im sure there are many story mistakes that WWE made in regards to Punk (HHH in 2011, for example), but im sure there are a lot of guys that Punk could have gotten over also while he was in the midst of his 400+ day WWE title reign. (3rd longest in WWE history)


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

Glad I tuned out of this shit a couple of months ago. 

I won't be tuning back in either.

Vince McMahon, Triple H (No matter how much he entertained me over the years), and whoever the fuck that Dr. is are disgusting.


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

First, I listened to every second of this episode. This is one of the best I've ever heard. Cabana is a lucky guy to have Punk's story told from his own mouth.

Second, if you believe every thing Punk said is true, then... WOW. WWE has a lot to answer for.

Third, I love how he brought up our very own "Hey Phil" fan from this forum. Good. And, clearly, Punk had every right to deny the fan a picture.

Finally... I am so surprised that AJ is still even working for WWE. It truly amazes me that after all of this horrible stuff, his own wife is still with the company.

More to come from me... This was an insane day.


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

LSF45 said:


> First, I listened to every second of this episode. This is one of the best I've ever heard. Cabana is a lucky guy to have Punk's story told from his own mouth.
> 
> Second, if you believe every thing Punk said is true, then... WOW. WWE has a lot to answer for.
> 
> ...


AJ is contracted to still be there, Punk seemed to get away with it and if his story is indeed true, then it would likely be due to the very real grievances he had with the company. If this is the case, AJ Lee might not have that same kind of leverage to just break off her contract and stop showing up. She's definitely lost a lot of the passion for the business that she had earlier in her career and it shows. To me (for w/e it's worth) it looks like AJ Lee is just waiting out the rest of her contract and probably won't sign on with the E again.


----------



## SES-SA (Oct 8, 2014)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*

Was this ever in question? He had no reason for being in the ring with the hottest act in wrestling at the time, unless it was to put him over. And his buddy Kevin Nash was involved. Why? He had not been in a WWE main event since 2003. 

Nobody is saying Triple H NEVER puts guys over. Clearly in certain cases he has. But Punk was on fire. Why have him work with a part timer and a part timers friend who was past his prime in 2003? It made no sense then, now, forever.


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*

He was going to put him over at WrestleMania XXX. But he quit like a quitter.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

There is no way anyone not related to Punk or Vince can pick a side on this. At least not until we hear both sides of the story. Punk said things about Vince which other wrestlers have said in the past, about him being manipulating and all that. Still, many people praise the guy as a genius and he respects people who stands up for themselves. IMO, both Vince and Punk are not angels, they had disagreement, and they stopped working with each other.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I love how when Punk says right in the beginning this is not a shoot. BULLSHIT you know dam well it was a fuckin shoot. I just finished listing to it. And its pretty much this for me I agree with EVERYTHING about what he said about his health problems and the wwe medical staff. That was fucked up on WWEs part that they let the man work in the condition he was in. I also agree with him his arguments with working with Ryback. And firing him on his wedding day was cold and goes to show you don't fuck with wwe cause we don't care how far we go. 


But pretty much everything else I disagree with him on especially creative and his money situation. 

I don't get why Punk just didn't go see another doctor in the first place if the wwe doctor was doing anything with his staff infection. 


I just still don't understand why he chose now on Thanksgiving Day 2014 to come out and say this. The timing just seems funny to me. Im still not picking a side because I think wwe and punk are both right and wrong in their own ways. And i hope wwe will tell their side of the story some day even if its through "A destruction of CM Punk dvd"

That being said this guy is not coming back for a long time period if not never. You all need to move on from him just like he has moved on from you. I really hope this gives people and punk marks closure and will learn to move on just like Punk has. Please its for the best.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WWE shouldn't be concerned about this guy as much as they should about how badly their wellness policy got exposed in this podcast.

If it is true then WWE has to account for their management and medical teams blatantly neglecting the physical well-being of their employees. It's a very dangerous exposure to an area that is already under intense scrutiny given the events over the last decade.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

I like how people are still trying to defend WWE when CM Punk could've died the way they were making him work. Just imagine had CM Punk died working with that staph infection. Just another death at the hands of Vince McMahon and his cruel selfish working conditions. CM Punk was wrestling just 2 weeks after surgeries like a machine even though he constantly was asking for time off to heal his body. If things continued like that WWE would have literally killed him. Wrestling with broken ribs, concussions, fucked up knees, and a staph infection. They just don't give a fuck about the well being of the superstars they just want you to line their pockets.


----------



## ZacB512 (Nov 28, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> I just still don't understand why he chose now on Thanksgiving Day 2014 to come out and say this. The timing just seems funny to me.


There is a reason why Vince is appearing on Stone Cold's podcast on Monday. Im sure he heard through the business grapevine that Punk was planning this.


----------



## SLIW-StAr (Aug 18, 2009)

Punk also stated that he didn't want to give HHH the privilege... 
Because if he won at Mania he would have told the world again how he put Punk over at the end, even though he won the first match between them... That guy is pathetic and just politics his way through fuckin life...

Has anyone figured out the mail adress for next week?


----------



## ZacB512 (Nov 28, 2014)

btw, why the bitterness towards 2k, Punk? What did they do to you, send you a big check and promote your career?

not to mention that they were sponsoring your podcast...


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

tl;dr summary?


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

CM Punk just gave some great knowledge. Vince McMahon publicly lying to his investors about CM Punk's actual status may have been a breach. Forcing a WWE Doctor to intentionally misdiagnose a staph infection is disturbing because no Doctor can be that incompetent about such matters. The funny part is the WWE still views UFC as competition, and Punk is right about that because they are not even the same sport. It all points to lots of politics behind the scenes against Punk and how hypocritical WWE can be at times. If WWE had some major competition in the same industry, then I am certain things would have been different.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

chargebeam said:


> I don't know if the WWE knew about the wedding day. If they really knew, that was a stupid move.


Besides the fact that they likely knew why AJ was off of work, Punk also texted HHH telling him that he's getting married in two days and he'd be happy to call him the second he got back from his honeymoon.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

PoTayToh said:


> tl;dr summary?


Phil Brooks thinks he is more important than he actually is, and is really butthurt that the Vince and HHH didn't agree, and some injury shit related shit. It's not about the money though, despite Brooks spending talking about money a whole lot. 

His fan boys, however, will have you believe that he is osme kind of martyr fighting for the greater cause and once the MSM picks up on this, it will be the biggest story in sports entertainment hisotry and will change the face of the WWE forever, because it will out Vince for the SOB that he truly is. In reality, no one besides them actually give a fuck about what Punk has to say, Punk's podcast peaked at TMZ in terms of MSM coverage and it was entirely self-fulfilling. If he was forced to do something so dangerous (that could have possibly even led to his death, as he would try to get us to believe) why would he allow his wife to remain in such a place, contract or no contract.. Why would he stay for so long? I'm pretty sure the WWE didn't just get that way in relation to injuries overnight or after he signed his most recent contract, yet he continued.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks like Punk was going to come back before they fired him on his wedding day. A petty move that proved to be a huge mistake.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

People in this thread, Punk didn't go to another doctor because A) he doesn't have medical insurance because all medical in WWE is done in house with their road doc and all surgeries are done through them. B)He didn't even know he had a staph infection he thought it was just a normal cyst because that's what the doctor told him it was.


----------



## bADaSSaTTiTuDE (Sep 30, 2014)

Cm Punk hands fucking down.

After all the fuckery I have seen WWE do over the years and to only have CM PUNK back up I already pretty much thought. I give kudos to cm punk.

Cm punk is the fucking man.

WWE is nothing but a bunch of corporate sell outs in my eyes and a bunch of phonies.


----------



## ZacB512 (Nov 28, 2014)

There is a reason why WWE likes pushing stout guys like Reigns to the main event over fragile overachievers like Punk and Bryan...

I'm not saying that it's right, but it is what it is. I was always surprised that someone as slim and un-athletic looking as Punk could take such punishment against true heavyweights. Now, I know the price that he paid.

If a 175 pounder like Bryan or a 205 pounder like Punk is constantly going up against 270+ pound heavyweights, there are going to be extra injuries...


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

There is his side, their side and the truth. The truth probably lies somewhere in the middle. That being said, the medical stories are very concerning. The WWE needs to sort that out very quickly. Also, if its true they purposely fired him on his wedding day, that is some petty and immature shit. I'm going to wait and see how all this plays out before I decide if I am done watching the WWE.


----------



## ZacB512 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ivyy said:


> There is his side, their side and the truth. The truth probably lies somewhere in the middle. That being said, the medical stories are very concerning. The WWE needs to sort that out very quickly. Also, if its true they purposely fired him on his wedding day, that is some petty and immature shit. I'm going to wait and see how all this plays out before I decide if I am done watching the WWE.


I guess WWE should stop pushing middleweights like Bryan and Punk against true heavyweights and bring back the WCW cruiserweight division...that would help reduce injuries to overachievers like Punk and Bryan...


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 17, 2013)

I am a big Punk and Phil fan. The podcast was amazing. Things were finally cleared up and provided a sense of closure to all the fans that wanted it. I believed in Punk then when everyone in iwc including members of this forum were crapping on him for leaving the company despite nothing but rumors to go on. Now that i know the full story my respect for Phil has increased tenfold. And i still see people in this thread still crapping on Punk.He did the absolutely the right by walking out. I am very happy that he is happy right now although i will not lie when i say i will miss seeing Punk wrestle again. Thank you Phil.


----------



## bADaSSaTTiTuDE (Sep 30, 2014)

I hope more informations gets released from Cm Punk.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

LongHessa said:


> Funny when Bret Hart stands up the Vince and the WWE he's a crybaby but punk whines and moans more than hart ever did and he's a hero. Classic iwc.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I was just thinking the exact same thing. 
Additionally, Warrior and Austin also both made talked things out with Vince in a mature manner eventually and were welcomed back in to the fold. With this podcast Punk has essentially stopped any future one last big pay day match. 
I'm not bothered anymore though, there is no room left on the card for him now or in the future, NXT talents on the up and up.


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 17, 2013)

Lebyonics said:


> The overwhelming love that Punk is getting today....just WOW


I love Punk. He did the right thing by walking out. It sucks When the company treats you like crap even when you wrestling with multiple injuries and still putting on better matches than anyone else at the same time getting paid much less than other main eventers. And then the company sends you a fucking termination letter on your wedding day. That fucking sucks. I love you Punk and you are truly the best in the world. ﻿


----------



## ZacB512 (Nov 28, 2014)

yea the health situation and the way that they handled it is the most messed up part imo.

It makes sense that middleweights like Daniel Bryan and light-heavyweights like Punk would have injury problems when most of the main event guys that they are going against are huge 270+ monsters. Punk was listed at 220 but that is BS. He is 190 at most.

I don't know the solution but a 195 pound Punk is going to have more injury problems pop up when he is going up against much bigger guys like Brock and Cena....yet he wants to be in the main event obviously. 

The WWE needs to put even more resources into their health and treatment systems, but Punk is going to have to expect to be banged up more than most of the other main eventers (who are mostly HWs and SHWs) if he is going to be going up against them.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

So much for the company doing better in H & Steph's hands.They are just as petty and ego driven as Vince himself (if not more).At least Vince apparently cried and hugged Punk on his way out (if he didn't have the balls to do anything more)


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

As far as health is concerned I think they just need more days off. When you only get a day and a half off per week you're never going to recover. WWE really needs to cut down house shows or give guys a certain length break each year because the current system is just too taxing on the human body. Even the superhuman Cena has had at least two major surgeries in his career.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> As far as health is concerned I think they just need more days off. When you only get a day and a half off per week you're never going to recover. WWE really needs to cut down house shows or give guys a certain length break each year because the current system is just too taxing on the human body. Even the superhuman Cena has had at least two major surgeries in his career.


I can tell you that nobody participating in a ladder or Chamber match would be doing anything physical for at least a week if I was in charge.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Coincidentally, some of these issues also happened to the guy he looked up to: The Ultimate Warrior. I'm satisfied with his explanation and retract my ill will towards him for not saying anything prior to this. #ThankYouPunk

- Vic


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

If this is true, WWE is a horrible company to work


----------



## ZacB512 (Nov 28, 2014)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> As far as health is concerned I think they just need more days off. When you only get a day and a half off per week you're never going to recover. WWE really needs to cut down house shows or give guys a certain length break each year because the current system is just too taxing on the human body. Even the superhuman Cena has had at least two major surgeries in his career.


heavyweights and superheavyweight main eventers don't get injured as easily and don't need as many days off...

perhaps the answer is not putting more fragile guys like Bryan and Punk in the main event? for their health...


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

people still saying they want him to return :ti


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

kimino said:


> Whatever bro, i dont care about Punk, i think WWE made him some bad moves, but as a graduated doctor i found myself his story incoherent/exaggerated from a medical point of view, still if you want to have your mark opinion, or hate the WWE anyways, be my guest. Thats the sweet thing about opinions, that are personal.



'Mark opinion' ?

I am not a CM Punk fan at all, but saw a lot of validity in his story.

By the way, if you listen closely, he did not say his staph infection was life threatening, he says his doctor said if he kept working with that thing festering on his spine he could die.

That does not mean he was currently in a life threatening situation - ie. ICU bound.

As a doctor, you should be able to make the distinction. Don't you mark for Medicine?

IMO, yes, that might even still be a little exagerrated... But it is still fucking horrible the way it was treated (mid-diagnosed, wrong medicine for months on end - just to keep the guy working)

Don't you see the 'wrong' there?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

ZacB512 said:


> There is a reason why WWE likes pushing stout guys like Reigns to the main event over fragile overachievers like Punk and Bryan...
> 
> I'm not saying that it's right, but it is what it is. I was always surprised that someone as slim and un-athletic looking as Punk could take such punishment against true heavyweights. Now, I know the price that he paid.
> 
> If a 175 pounder like Bryan or a 205 pounder like Punk is constantly going up against 270+ pound heavyweights, there are going to be extra injuries...


bruh, Reigns has first major injury after what, two years in the WWE? CM Punk worked those shits off, damn it. Hands down, trustworthy interview and i am sure that it will resonate and hurt WWE for ages to come.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Punk has been gone like 10 months, and still gets the marks angry as fuck. Dude is like the vanilla midget version of Kevin Nash.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ZacB512 said:


> heavyweights and superheavyweight main eventers don't get injured as easily and don't need as many days off...
> 
> perhaps the answer is not putting more fragile guys like Bryan and Punk in the main event? for their health...







ZacB512 said:


> There is a reason why WWE likes pushing stout guys like Reigns to the main event over fragile overachievers like Punk and Bryan...
> 
> I'm not saying that it's right, but it is what it is. I was always surprised that someone as slim and un-athletic looking as Punk could take such punishment against true heavyweights. Now, I know the price that he paid.
> 
> If a 175 pounder like Bryan or a 205 pounder like Punk is constantly going up against 270+ pound heavyweights, there are going to be extra injuries...


How is Daniel Bryan fragile? 

Also isn't Reigns hurt right now ? MMMMMM LMAO

When was Punk really ever injuried except for one or two times in his long career?

HHH was hurt all the time in his prime, HBK too. All wrestlers get hurt every now and again. You act like Bryan and Punk were always hurt when they have RARELY ever been hurt especially compared to someone like HHH. How many times has Sheamus been hurt? Cena has also been hurt more than Bryan and Punk combined.

Do you remember Kurt Angels injuries?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm fucking dying at Punk burying that fan that made that thread on here about Punk shrugging him off for a photo

"HEY PHIL!!!!"

:maury


----------



## AmericanGangster (Feb 20, 2008)

*CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*

Hear me out. First of all I'm a huge Punk fan and I've been disgusted by the way he was treated by the WWE. But also part of feels that he is somewhat deluded. Given the standard of today's locker room talent, YES he was an incredible talent, up there with Cena and Jericho etc on the mic but with regards to stealing the show every single match? I'm not sure I can agree with that. The last year of his time with WWE saw some really lackluster matches (yes we know this now due to injuries). But part of me can see where Vince is coming from too. I'm sorry but Brock, Rock, Taker are HUGE stars...from a business standpoint I just can't see punk on that level.

Look I want a decent conversation here. Huge Punk fan and ton of respect for him...but maybe he always thought he was better than what he was...which led to the majority of his problems...


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow. Surprised to see all the Punk marks comig out of the woodwork after seemingly being away for a while. If everything Punk said was true then fair enough WWE have been bang out of order. We have heard stories from people in the past about things like this but he MUST be lying about the extent of his injury because he would have died if it was as bad as he says.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Wow. Surprised to see all the Punk marks comig out of the woodwork after seemingly being away for a while. If everything Punk said was true then fair enough WWE have been bang out of order. We have heard stories from people in the past about things like this but he MUST be lying about the extent of his injury because he would have died if it was as bad as he says.


The PUNK marks never left, they just don't talk about him because he was not around. But of course we are going to talk about him when he has a two hour long interview.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*

In all fairness to punk, didn't he say himself he was being 'creatively limited' by Vince & co?

I'm sure if he had a relatively injury free 5 years behind him with permission to do what he wants on the mic to a certain degree, he'd be seen as a constant top star.


----------



## ZacB512 (Nov 28, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> How is Daniel Bryan fragile?
> 
> Also isn't Reigns hurt right now ? MMMMMM LMAO
> 
> ...


Yes I do understand that ALL pro wrestlers get injured.

but a 175 pounder like Bryan or a 190 pounder like Punk constantly going up against 250 or 300+ pound heavyweights every week is going to raise the odds of injury even more for them, and the grind is going to be considerably more painful for them. 

it's physics


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*

He was that good, even in limited WWE he still managed to show how good he was. He's still the only person who's outsold Cena. If they ran with him like they would have if they had competition, he'd have been so great.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

ZacB512 said:


> There is a reason why WWE likes pushing stout guys like Reigns to the main event over fragile overachievers like Punk and Bryan...
> 
> I'm not saying that it's right, but it is what it is. I was always surprised that someone as slim and un-athletic looking as Punk could take such punishment against true heavyweights. Now, I know the price that he paid.
> 
> If a 175 pounder like Bryan or a 205 pounder like Punk is constantly going up against 270+ pound heavyweights, there are going to be extra injuries...


Where is Reigns at the moment?
Orton (I'm his fan) had often injured
How many times CM Punk had injured?


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*

While I do think the WWE did him wrong on a lot of things, I don't think he was nearly as big as he thought he was. I remember after he came back from SummerSlam after he won the title, there were some really awkward segments with Cena where it was clearly designed for him to get the bigger cheers than Cena, but it was more 50-50.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*

He and his fans will reach a point in the future where they will look back and be happy about his title reign, his pipebomb, his matches with Cena, Taker, Brock, and getting the opportunity to face the GOAT, Rock. 

Right now they are deluded in a self absorbed power fantasy. Punk got a TON of stuff in his career. More than most people who have ever wrestled in the WWE. And he is set for life with all of his money. He had a good career. Stop being negative for christ sakes Phil.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Cm Punk didnt screw Cm PunK, WWE screwed Phil.

You cant market a guy as the best in the world and give him a 434 day long streak. In punks pov he probably had the biggest ego on the face of the earth. This led to Phil not wanting to accept anything less than the main event or the title which led to Phils days after losing the title to him being miserable depressed as he said. 

I hope WWE learned from this that they cant give a guy the best in the world gimmick


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> How is Daniel Bryan fragile?


this is the funniest quote i've read in weeks. 

1. he is a human being, he isn't invincible. 
2. he has had several surguries and has been out of work since the first quarter of this year.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



AmericanGangster said:


> Hear me out. First of all I'm a huge Punk fan and I've been disgusted by the way he was treated by the WWE. But also part of feels that he is somewhat deluded. Given the standard of today's locker room talent, YES he was an incredible talent, up there with Cena and Jericho etc on the mic but with regards to stealing the show every single match? I'm not sure I can agree with that. The last year of his time with WWE saw some really lackluster matches (yes we know this now due to injuries). But part of me can see where Vince is coming from too. I'm sorry but Brock, Rock, Taker are HUGE stars...from a business standpoint I just can't see punk on that level.
> 
> Look I want a decent conversation here. Huge Punk fan and ton of respect for him...but maybe he always thought he was better than what he was...which led to the majority of his problems...


Punk could make almost anyone look good, he was also the best mic worker the WWE had in years (wrestler) and it really wasn't close. Punk was always putting on amazing matches on the PPVs and they usually were better than the main events. 

The reason why Punk was not on the level of Brock, Rock and Taker is because the WWE booked him like shit, even when he was at his most popular a couple of times the wWE would sabotage him and ruin it.

The summer of Punk should have gone on for MONTHS and it went on for two weeks until the WWE ruined it then of course he drops the title, feuds with Nash and loses to HHH for no reason.

If the WWE would have booked Punk like Cena , the rock, austin, or Brock he would have been viewed as being on their level. 

Imagine if the WWE kept the rock as Rocky Maivia and never booked him strong, he NEVER would have been the one of the biggest stars of all time.
imagine if the WWE booked the undertaker like a jobber like he was treated in WCW. He NEVER would have been as popular.

Punk could have been the next Austin if they booked him right but they constantly screwed him over because HHH didn't like him. Punk is easily one of the most all around talented guys the WWE has seen in the past 10 years. 

You will never be viewed as a big deal in the wWE if you are not booked like a big deal, no matter how talented you are.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

ZacB512 said:


> Yes I do understand that ALL pro wrestlers get injured.
> 
> but a 175 pounder like Bryan or a 190 pounder like Punk constantly going up against 250 or 300+ pound heavyweights every week is going to raise the odds of injury even more for them, and the grind is going to be considerably more painful for them.
> 
> it's physics


However people like Orton and Triple H had more injuries that CM Punk
It is the reality


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*

Lol good luck with this thread OP because your going to need it. You can be as logical as possible and talk sense but the Punk marks won't care, they are on a red repping spree because they are hurt about their boy and how he was treated by WWE.

I don't really like Punk anymore but you can't really say he was never THAT good. He certainly wasn't as good as he thought he was though, ill give you that. All top guys must have a ego to some extent but Punk was close to delusion. 

He was at the top of his game for a few years and nothing more. He should in no way whatsoever be compared to the greats of the business but he could possible be 2nd tier (at best) or 3rd tier. By doing this podcast his loyal fans will also remember him even more fondly and have a skewed judgement when they look on his career because of the way he left.

In a way he will be seen as a martyr.

He was really good but he wasn't A plus (imo of course)


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Someone post the video of him on smackdown when he shit his pants lol, not sure if it's been posted or not but i'mm not going through 70+ pages.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*

inb4 the lynch mob


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WWE taking :lose left and right in this interview

:ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



BoJackson said:


> While I do think the WWE did him wrong on a lot of things, I don't think he was nearly as big as he thought he was. I remember after he came back from SummerSlam after he won the title, there were some really awkward segments with Cena where it was clearly designed for him to get the bigger cheers than Cena, but it was more 50-50.


Punk is way more talented than Cena and if Punk would have been pushed like Cena , Punk would have been way bigger than Cena. EASILY.

Also Punk is the only guy to outsell Cena in Merch for a short period of time. And if you just count shop zone sales Punk was usually always over Cena, it was just Cena sold WAY more at shows because of course kids as their parents to buy Cena gear at shows.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Whats wrong with kids buying Cena shirts? Its a kids show and im pretty sure kids buy Phil shirts too so whats your point smark


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*

Why don't you just post this in the Punk thread? 

Be prepared to take a bunch of :lose from Punk marks.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



birthday_massacre said:


> Punk is way more talented than Cena and if Punk would have been pushed like Cena , *Punk would have been way bigger than Cena. EASILY.*
> 
> Also Punk is the only guy to outsell Cena in Merch for a short period of time. And if you just count shop zone sales Punk was usually always over Cena, it was just Cena sold WAY more at shows because of course kids as their parents to buy Cena gear at shows.


I mark for Phil Brooks, but no way in hell would that ever happen.


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



> CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.


The truth

:clap:clap:evil


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



KingLobos said:


> He and his fans will reach a point in the future where they will look back and be happy about his title reign, his pipebomb, his matches with Cena, Taker, Brock, and getting the opportunity to face the GOAT, Rock.
> 
> Right now they are deluded in a self absorbed power fantasy. Punk got a TON of stuff in his career. More than most people who have ever wrestled in the WWE. And he is set for life with all of his money. He had a good career. Stop being negative for christ sakes Phil.


Spot on. I would green rep you if i could.


----------



## AmericanGangster (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*

he was booked so poorlu?? how long was that title reign? what did his y-shirt say? who manufactured that t-shirt?? who got to beat super cena?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Lol good luck with this thread OP because your going to need it. You can be as logical as possible and talk sense but the Punk marks won't care, they are on a red repping spree because they are hurt about their boy and how he was treated by WWE.
> 
> I don't really like Punk anymore but you can't really say he was never THAT good. He certainly wasn't as good as he thought he was though, ill give you that. All top guys must have a ego to some extent but Punk was close to delusion.
> 
> ...


Punk was always better than Cena and he was better than most guys on the roster especially when it came to wrestling and mic work. Not many guys could outwork CM Punk. People like you underrate Punk. And it shows how shitty WWE has been since Punk has left and even more so since DB has been hurt. Its funny how Punk and Bryan are always considered overrated yet both are out of action and the product has suffered big time since both have been gone.

Punks segments and matches were always some of the best on the show especially when he was doing the SES stuff and the Summer of Punk lead up.
But of course Punk would get too big and since HHH didn't like him he would knock him down a few pegs which I always find to be hilarious because the WWE is constantly hurting its own product when they trying to bury guys that never wanted over in the first place.

That would bet like a baseball team calling up a utility player who they only expected to player once or twice a week but he goes on to start batting .400 with 20 hrs over a 3 month span then bench him because they don't want him starting because they view him as a bunch player.

TEhre is a reason the WWE is shit right now. Because the guys that get over on their own and deserve a push the wWE tries t hold down, so they can push the losers they think should be the top guys but the fans don't give a shit about.


----------



## ZacB512 (Nov 28, 2014)

physics people

btw, wtf is up with Punk putting 2k on blast also for the game? What did 2k do to him? give him a big check and promote his career? must be nice

not to mention that 2k was sponsoring the podcast that he was on. That is chicken ish.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



AnthonyMichaelHall said:


> I mark for Phil Brooks, but no way in hell would that ever happen.


Of course it would if he was pushed like Cena.

After the pipe bomb PUNK was getting national tv coverage, and if the WWE would have pushed him like Cena and actually give him a real title run and made something out of the story line it would have been huge.

how can you not claim it wouldn't happen when Punk was outselling Cena for Merch? 

Daniel Byran is another guy that could be bigger than Cena if the wWE would just give him a legit shot to take the ball and run with it instead of teasing fans oh here it is his title run. OPPS sorry not for that long. 

The WWE refused to push DB for the longest time until the fans started to hijack the shows and forced their hands. And you saw how huge his pop was when he came back Monday. No one has gotten that big of a reaction since he left.

And you really don't think if Punk came back on Raw some mnoday night he wouldn't blow the roof off of the place?
Fans still chant his name at shows and bring his signs to shows (that get taken away) and he has been gone for almost a year.

I could easily have written a bigger pay off to the summer of Punk than the WWE and it would have been him an even bigger star.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



birthday_massacre said:


> Of course it would if he was pushed like Cena.
> 
> *After the pipe bomb Cena was getting national tv coverage, and if the WWE would have pushed him like Cena and actually give him a real title run and made something out of the story line it would have been huge.*
> 
> ...


:deandre .... he got the title after the pipe bomb, and had it for over 400 days, you're argument is invalid. :deandre


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*

Punk's downfall was his ego and bad attitude.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*

Punk is just a snotty crying little bitch. Thats ALL he is.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ZacB512 said:


> Yes I do understand that ALL pro wrestlers get injured.
> 
> but a 175 pounder like Bryan or a 190 pounder like Punk constantly going up against 250 or 300+ pound heavyweights every week is going to raise the odds of injury even more for them, and the grind is going to be considerably more painful for them.
> 
> it's physics


HHH has been inured more than CM PUNK and Bryan.

Explain that. And what you are saying is simply not true.

Muscle bound wrestlers are way more prone to injury than guys like DB and Punk that are more flexible and agile.

Hell Kevin Nash would just walk to the ring and tear a quad.

Stop pulling things out of your butt that are simply not true. Way more bigger guys in the WWE have bene injured in the past couple of years than smaller guys.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Will Austin & Vince talk about Punk?*

We all know that they are having the live podcast w/ Austin & Vince next week.

Do you think they'll talk about Punk & hia recent podcast with Cabana?


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Will Austin & Vince talk about Punk?*

vince won't adress anything he said, he's smarter than that. 

austin will probably bring it up but vince will brush it off.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*

double post


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Will Austin & Vince talk about Punk?*

CM Who?

He will never be mentioned on WWE programming again


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*will colt cabana ever get another run in wwe now? just based off that podcast?*

i'm pretty sure he is blacklisted for even giving punk platform to adress what happened. 

what you think?


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Will Austin & Vince talk about Punk?*



Kenny Funkin Powers. said:


> vince won't adress anything he said, he's smarter than that.
> 
> austin will probably bring it up but vince will brush it off.


This, Vince is the chairman of the company, its like a prestige issue

If Vince properly addresses Punk, Punk has won the battle


----------



## ZacB512 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Will Austin & Vince talk about Punk?*

Im sure that Vince heard through the business grapevine that Punk was planning this, which is why he's on Austin's podcast on Monday.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: will colt cabana ever get another run in wwe now? just based off that podcast?*

I don't remember him from the first time. What name did he use? Was he beyond the farm system?


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: Will Austin & Vince talk about Punk?*



Lebyonics said:


> This, Vince is the chairman of the company, its like a prestige issue
> 
> If Vince properly addresses Punk, Punk has won the battle


Punk has already won, he got his money, he got out fairly healthy and doesn't need WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



Kenny Funkin Powers. said:


> :deandre .... he got the title after the pipe bomb, and had it for over 400 days, you're argument is invalid. :deandre





You don't know what you are talking about. The pipe bomb promo happened. Then after a couple of months he dropped the title to ADR. Then he jobbed to HHH.
Get your facts straight. That 434 day title run was not the title run after the pipe bomb.

Get your facts straight. He lost to ADR, then had a crap feud with Nash then jobbed to HHH.

After that BS he won the title again later and went on that 434 title run. And of course the WWE didn't put him in that many main event PPVs which was a joke, yeah way to make your champion seem like a big deal.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: will colt cabana ever get another run in wwe now? just based off that podcast?*



Casual Fan #52 said:


> I don't remember him from the first time. What name did he use? Was he beyond the farm system?


scotty goldman, he wrestled alot on heat and velocity (lel) and some smackdowns for 2 years and got cut.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*

This is only speculative, nobody knows if he his good on the level of Cena Rock Austin etc because he was never given the same treatment as they were given by WWE 

But whenever he was given a chance, he proved his ability. And every body is entitled to think they are the best and they can reach the top if they were given opportunity


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*

Agree OP. He sounds exactly like Bret does, where every match he had was a "classic" (they weren't), he was carrying everyone in all their matches (he wasn't), and there was never a good scenario where he wasn't champ (there were). The reality was Bret had tons of great matches, but lots of forgettable ones too. He was on top and at the peak of his career during one of the worst periods of WWF (late 92-96). He never gave his opponents enough credit in their feuds, and whenever he speaks about losing the belt (usually after a lengthy reign) there's always a "well I thought they should have kept it on me" type comment to it. 

Punk's had lots of great matches, and many forgettable ones as well. Will anyone be talking about his feuds with Del Rio, Ziggler, Swagger, Henry in 10 years? He was on top during an absolutely abysmal time in WWE history and a period when fans left the product in droves. He was the best character/personality/mic worker in an era of cardboard cut outs and generic boring bodybuilders. He was a rebel and an outlaw in a corporate boyscout PG-era where swearing on Twitter was a big deal. He would have been an absolute puppy dog in the 80s with the crazy shit wrestlers used to do back then. 

I give him all the credit in the world for being able to tear down the red tape of the corporate WWE, but the era he was in ultimately will define his place in history. All of the things I mentioned above (both in Bret's case and in his) people can say, "well that was out of his control" or "it's not his fault WWE sucked then or there weren't good workers". All of that is true. But had he been around back in '97-2001 era, nobody can look at these rosters and tell me he would be a top guy or go on 400+ day title reigns when most of these guys were in their prime:

WWF: Austin, Rock, Taker, Mankind, Hart, HBK, HHH, Kurt Angle, Kane, Edge, Jericho, Big Show, Benoit, Guerrero, RVD, Booker T
WCW: Hogan, Nash, Hall, Sting, Flair, Hart, Savage, DDP, Goldberg, Giant, Steiner, Benoit, Guerrero, Booker T, Raven

I'm not trying to say that all these guys were/are better than him, just that had he been around when the rosters were that deep there's no way he's a top guy.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Will Austin & Vince talk about Punk?*

Vince doesn't even know what a podcast is.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Will Austin & Vince talk about Punk?*

first discussion going to be history of Vince just like any other of his podcast how got into business and so on...Swinging Beer for Working Man. Later on they will touch on other subject...i think Vince will address and cannot be ignore after Punk rant.

don't forget that months ago Vince want to be on Austin podcast...i'm not surprise due to the style of Austin podcast.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



T-Viper said:


> Agree OP. He sounds exactly like Bret does, where every match he had was a "classic" (they weren't), he was carrying everyone in all their matches (he wasn't), and there was never a good scenario where he wasn't champ (there were). The reality was Bret had tons of great matches, but lots of forgettable ones too. He was on top and at the peak of his career during one of the worst periods of WWF (late 92-96). He never gave his opponents enough credit in their feuds, and whenever he speaks about losing the belt (usually after a lengthy reign) there's always a "well I thought they should have kept it on me" type comment to it.
> 
> Punk's had lots of great matches, and many forgettable ones as well. Will anyone be talking about his feuds with Del Rio, Ziggler, Swagger, Henry in 10 years? He was on top during an absolutely abysmal time in WWE history and a period when fans left the product in droves. He was the best character/personality/mic worker in an era of cardboard cut outs and generic boring bodybuilders. He was a rebel and an outlaw in a corporate boyscout PG-era where swearing on Twitter was a big deal. He would have been an absolute puppy dog in the 80s with the crazy shit wrestlers used to do back then.
> 
> ...


Nobody knows what Punk could be, some would say he would have been a jobber and some would say he would have been a big star. You are speculating and guessing, that doesnt mean he couldnt have been the top guy.


----------



## ZacB512 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Will Austin & Vince talk about Punk?*

Of course they will. 

That is the main reason that Vince is appearing on the podcast.

Vince probably heard through the business grapevine that pUnk was going to do this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



T-Viper said:


> Agree OP. He sounds exactly like Bret does, where every match he had was a "classic" (they weren't), he was carrying everyone in all their matches (he wasn't), and there was never a good scenario where he wasn't champ (there were). The reality was Bret had tons of great matches, but lots of forgettable ones too. He was on top and at the peak of his career during one of the worst periods of WWF (late 92-96). He never gave his opponents enough credit in their feuds, and whenever he speaks about losing the belt (usually after a lengthy reign) there's always a "well I thought they should have kept it on me" type comment to it.
> 
> Punk's had lots of great matches, and many forgettable ones as well. Will anyone be talking about his feuds with Del Rio, Ziggler, Swagger, Henry in 10 years? He was on top during an absolutely abysmal time in WWE history and a period when fans left the product in droves. He was the best character/personality/mic worker in an era of cardboard cut outs and generic boring bodybuilders. He was a rebel and an outlaw in a corporate boyscout PG-era where swearing on Twitter was a big deal. He would have been an absolute puppy dog in the 80s with the crazy shit wrestlers used to do back then.
> 
> ...


CM Punk would have been an even bigger star in the attitude era since he would have been able to say and do a lot more. You really think Austin would have been the star he was if he was in the current era being held back behind Cena like Punk and DB were? 

You give Punk Austin booking in the AE and you give Austin Punk booking in the current era and you would be saying eh same thing about Austin you are saying about Punk.

The reason why the AE was so great is because no one guy was on top for more than a year or two. Where as in the current PG era its been Cena for TEN YEARS and everyone else is an afterthought.

The current roster of the WWE is just as talented as either roster you mentioned above the only difference is the booking back then, the treated all the wrestlers even the mid carders like they mattered.

I mean just look at two guys like Val Venis and the Godfather, they were big stars for the WWF back then and they were mid carders.
If they were around today they wouldn't be nearly as popular because the WWE wouldn't give a crap about them.

There is a reason why NXT is a much better show than Raw or SD.

Id gladly take this roster Zayne, Neville, Steen, Kenta, Balor, Rollins, Ambrose, Cesaro, Wyatt, Ziggler, Harper, and a healty Bryan and could make a way better show than a roster of Cena, Orton,Sheamus, Reigns, Henry, Big show, Kane, Ryback, Brock, HHH and whomever else you want from the current roster that is the Vince LOOK style wrestler.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*

I don't know how "good" CMpunk was but he got buried, whether people like to admit it or not, in his feud with HHH . HHH vs. CMpunk= hhh being the good guy and wins the match burying all the momentum punk had at that time , HHH vs. John cena , HHH always get humiliated and is the bad guy . The booking of CMpunk when he was champion was awful, almost never being in the main event of a ppv against "classics" like cena vs. Johny ace .

I am not a punk mark, see post history, but I thought the wwe had something great in the summer of 2011 and blew it with the stupid HHH/Nash storyline. Hell ,it would be better to have a series of matches with cena with the title being a hot potato . 

I have to admit that CMpunk is missed from the wwe right now .


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Will Austin & Vince talk about Punk?*

*Steve hopefully has the balls to ask, otherwise stop the 'hard-hitting questions' angle.*


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Will Austin & Vince talk about Punk?*

I don't see it being mentioned, Vince will have approved all the questions and also I don't think Austin will want to ask those questions

It will be some of Vinces history, the joke about how Austins character is basically Vince in real life and then talk about the feud

I'd love to be wrong and to hear Vince give his side but I just don't see it happening


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: will colt cabana ever get another run in wwe now? just based off that podcast?*

From previous podcasts I don't think he wants another run, they didn't know what to do with him when he was there the first time

He now makes a good living wrestling where/when he wants to and he can do his podcast


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Is Ryback/Punk the next HBK/Bret?*

Although Ryback just trolled Punk (hilariously I mite add), it's obvious that there's some intense heat between the two. Here's what I want:


Push the fuck out of Ryback to make him a top guy, then have Punk return a couple of years later as a part-timer...then have him job to Ryback, just like how he wanted to beat the part-timers. It would be an awesome feud imo, because Punk certainly hates Ryback irl.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Will Austin & Vince talk about Punk?*

Since it's being broadcast on the Network, I'd imagine they won't stay on that topic for too long. It's Austin's show, but Vince's platform, so it's hard to know how it'll go down. I'd love to hear a rebuttal. There are two sides to every story.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Will Austin & Vince talk about Punk?*

I'd love it, but I doubt it   


The WWE Network hasen't had any real kayfabe breaking stuff except for the Legends Reality show.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*

Talent-wise, I don't think he was any worse than the guys mentioned. True, he wasn't as big of a star as them but is that really on him? I think that has a lot to do with Trips coming out of retirement to bury him, turning heel, getting beat by every part-timer Vince could think of and getting his ideas (which I found pretty good) shot down (and implemented for others).


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Will Austin & Vince talk about Punk?*

It wont be touched on. I really doubt this is going to be this hard hitting interview. Im expecting it to be the typical fluff interview. If Austin just did this on his own and it wasn't going to be on the Network it could be a little hard hitting but because its going to be on the Network I can really see the WWE trying to keep it nice and full of BS


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



Brandough said:


> Punk's downfall was his ego and bad attitude.


This. No matter how good he was, the dude stirred shit up and made enemies like HHH and Undertaker.


----------



## MH936788 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sitting on the fence with this one, I was always a Punk fan and I'm still gutted that he left but after listening to the podcast I am 100% behind him and I know it was personally the right decision for him to make. I also believe everything he said about the WWE. Does it mean I will boycott/stop watching? Nah, no way. What am I supposed to do? Watch TNA.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

wacka said:


> There is no way anyone not related to Punk or Vince can pick a side on this. At least not until we hear both sides of the story. Punk said things about Vince which other wrestlers have said in the past, about him being manipulating and all that. Still, many people praise the guy as a genius and he respects people who stands up for themselves. IMO, both Vince and Punk are not angels, they had disagreement, and they stopped working with each other.


Punk kind of plays this game where he's the smartest guy in the room one minute, but then plays the naive card the next. There's no way he could honestly think Vince telling him "he owed him one" was some kind of blood oath. There is no way he is that naive, he sees through all the B.S and knows exactly what's going on. 

I'm sure Vince said what he needed to say to him at that time to get him to cooperate (just like he did with Bret). If we really want to break it down, Vince doesn't have to explain his booking decisions in a scripted match to anyone. Vince could have said to paraphrase Punk, _"fuck you Phil, you're doing what I tell you to do"_. Punk (or anyone) can choose not to like them or choose to leave, but ultimately as much as we all might think some of these decisions were stupid, Vince doesn't need to explain himself for them. 

I mean what was Vince going to say about Rock or Brock going over, _"well Phil the reason they're going over is because they're much bigger stars than you and we're trying to entice them back"_? That was the real answer, but Vince of course is not going to say that both as a professional and a promoter. And if he did, Punk would freak out and most likely quit. So does that really make Vince a bad guy for trying to make Punk feel good about putting these guys over? Vince has more than enough skeletons in his closet to be demonized over, trying to placate CM Punk for putting a guy over is not one of them.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

^ Agreed with BM.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Surprised to see 80% ppl on punk's side.*


----------



## CMPunk1993 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*

I hope that


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Stad said:


> Someone post the video of him on smackdown when he shit his pants lol, not sure if it's been posted or not but i'mm not going through 70+ pages.








Apparently this is the ref removing a piece of poop off the mat.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*



Smoogle said:


> triple H is probably thanking god now that they got written off tv


Yeah lol he would've gotten the blunt of the chants...Punk didn't bury Cena, so he'd have be fine, but not HHH...


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*

*There better be infection related chants or I'm gonna be mad.*


----------



## Overcome The Odds (Nov 15, 2014)

*Re: Will Austin & Vince talk about Punk?*

Austin is too much of a corporate geek and pussy to ask the hard hitting questions. They'll talk about nostalgia and how Vince got into the business (aka BS for 10 year olds).


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*

it be even funnier if they just started chanting TNA, that would really piss trips and vinnie mac off


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

CM Idiot is never gonna be hired by the WWE now.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

evilshade said:


> CM Idiot is never gonna be hired by the WWE now.


So you should appreciate that he sacrificed that to speak out. We wouldn't have known about WWE's horrible medical staff (scared to remove his Staph because management mite yell at him).


----------



## Overcome The Odds (Nov 15, 2014)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Wow. Surprised to see all the Punk marks comig out of the woodwork after seemingly being away for a while. If everything Punk said was true then fair enough WWE have been bang out of order. We have heard stories from people in the past about things like this but he MUST be lying about the extent of his injury because he would have died if it was as bad as he says.


Stop defending the company who has your favourite buried into oblivion as the lowest jobber.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Apparently this is the ref removing a piece of poop off the mat.



"So honey...how was work?" ~ Ref's wife

"I have to deal with so much shit." ~ Ref


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

Lololol I like it


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*



Smoogle said:


> triple H is probably thanking god now that they got written off tv


That's a shame cause I was hoping the crowd would chant "Steph Infection" when Stephanie came out to do a promo.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

ZacB512 said:


> There is a reason why WWE likes pushing stout guys like Reigns to the main event over fragile overachievers like Punk and Bryan...
> 
> I'm not saying that it's right, but it is what it is. I was always surprised that someone as slim and un-athletic looking as Punk could take such punishment against true heavyweights. Now, I know the price that he paid.
> 
> If a 175 pounder like Bryan or a 205 pounder like Punk is constantly going up against 270+ pound heavyweights, there are going to be extra injuries...


Punk is a true heavyweight, the dude has weighed between 205 and 225 pounds consistently for his WWE run, if he was competing in MMA or Boxing that would make him a heavyweight. So what's the problem?
His physique doesn't look as impressive as some other guys, sure. But that doesn't make him any less tough.
Fighting (I know the WWE isn't legit fighting obviously, i'm just making a point) isn't about looking more impressive or having bigger oiled up muscles to impress the ladies. Originally I was unsure of whether Punk would fit in doing MMA, I knew he was practicing BJJ, which is probably the best martial art to learn for any competitive fighting, but after hearing the interview yesterday I would highly recommend he do it now. He's one of the toughest guys i've ever seen in any sport!


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

HouseofPunk said:


> Punk is a true heavyweight, the dude has weighed between 205 and 225 pounds consistently for his WWE run, if he was competing in MMA or Boxing that would make him a heavyweight. So what's the problem?
> His physique doesn't look as impressive as some other guys, sure. But that doesn't make him any less tough.
> Fighting (I know the WWE isn't legit fighting obviously, i'm just making a point) isn't about looking more impressive or having bigger oiled up muscles to impress the ladies. Originally I was unsure of whether Punk would fit in doing MMA, I knew he was practicing BJJ, which is probably the best martial art to learn for any competitive fighting, but after hearing the interview yesterday I would highly recommend he do it now. He's one of the toughest guys i've ever seen in any sport!


Punk's really not that durable. Cena and Undertaker have taken worse. And Punk really should've gotten that staph removed by another doctor...


I'm sure the old-timers are guffawing their asses off at hearing of Punk bitching aboot his injuries. I'm not siding against Punk, but a staph infection is probably like a walk in the park to Undertaker.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*

Booking wise, you might agree or not, but the guy had the right to think he deserved more, yes he got plenty of stuff, but some of the booking decisions they made were awful and idiotic. We know the type of guy Punk is so of course he was going to feel bad about that. Let's not act like he's the only one who always demands a little more from creative. I've seen Y2J say that his match with Wyatt at Payback was great, when it was as average as it gets. I don't consider Chris a deluded egomaniac, but that's just how some people see things. It's not that bad to appreciate your own work. I've also seen Chris complain because Trips got paid more in the ME of WM18.

I do agree that if he had left only because of those things, he would be a huge asshole for leaving like that. Yes, he has the right to be unhappy, but ffs end your career in WM after a good match and say good bye to the fans, BUT, that was clearly secondary to his health issues. Some people are just forgetting the biggest part of the interview is Punk narrating all his health problems, how doctors did not care, how he was filled with pain-killers to the point of shitting himself, and he was forced to perform even with dangerous workers like Ryback. 

It's funny to see some people asking for objectivity but they're the ones manipulating the interview or simply focusing on whatever fits their anti-Punk agenda. Yes, saying Rock is not a draw was delusional, but if that's what you get after that 2 hours interview, you might have a problem.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*

It depends on how smarky the crowd are because most people won't know or care about the podcast Punk was involved in.

Just like last time though we might get it for a few weeks and during sh*t matches but it will die out soon enough apart from the avid Punk marks, but i don't think there is enough of them to start any kind of movement. 

Surely as a Punk fan if you are that offendedd by WWE you won't pay money for a ticket to shout for a wrestler who doesn't want to be there anymore?


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Will Austin & Vince talk about Punk?*



Overcome The Odds said:


> Austin is too much of a corporate geek and pussy to ask the hard hitting questions. They'll talk about nostalgia and how Vince got into the business (aka BS for 10 year olds).


Seriously, I won't mind to get inside your head and feed you some fruity pebbles cause the food you Eat doesn't seem to go there.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



sesshomaru said:


> This. No matter how good he was, the dude stirred shit up and made enemies like HHH and Undertaker.


HHH coming out of retirement to bury him was enough. I was at summer slam 2011 and CMpunk was red hot , his t shirts were selling like hot cakes , but I guess that matters only when you are a steroid freak like cena .


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"Its easier to ask for forgivness than permission". Good line that.

Would have been interesting to see how him and The Shield as a stable would have worked out.

Now at least we know what exactly happened and why he left, ends all the shit on here. Part 2 next week should be interesting too TBH.


----------



## elitevideos (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*

One thing with what Punk was saying is that a lot of the time his issues were easy to deal with but they never once did it, from what I took from his interview Punk was basically working as hard as he could doing everhting he could possibly do to show the company he was a team player and all he wanted was the main event of mania which they never gave him, and that makes you think if hard work and being a team player 11 months out of the year as one of the 2 biggest stars in the compnay does not earn you a Wrestlemania main event then why bother? Whats the point in killing yourself week after week on these lower scale fueds and PPV's when it comes to the big pay day WWE is instead going to bring in the part timers and put them in the top spots pay them the big money make them look like the big stars over the regular guys except Cena and then have the office act as though it's your fault that your not over like them?

Punk said with the Taker match if he wasnt the main event but they were trying to blow smoke up his butt and say it was the main event he should be paid like it was, which they did not do, WWE could have made Punk happy 2 ways A: put him on last because at that point the PPV's have been brought the build up done so it doesnt matter financially who goes on last and doing so would have made Punk happy and it all been good after, or B: Pay him equal to a mainia main evernt pay off, a 1 time bonus of what they may have thought and it would have appeased him because he could feel atleast they valued him like they do others but again WWE didnt do that.

Even listening to his other complaints whoever said he sounds like bret is way off Punk never said he had a problem dropping the belt he simply said he had a problem dropping it to Rock because Rock Vs. Cena for the title was stupid, he wanted to drop it to Taker as he said at that point it would be like 500 days as champ so at Mania it would be the 20 year streak vs. the 500 day title run which he expected to lose, he also was unhappy because how they switched up the Shield angle meant after Mania he had nothing to do, so Punks issue with the Rock and Taker combo was he loses twice to Rock then he gets beat by Taker neither guy hangs around afterwards so Punk is left with his dick in his hand without anything else to do, atleast with the Sheild angle he would get to fued with them and it could be fluid and without issue but instead they showed all they had in mind is how Punk can put guys over and they had no plans for him after that.

I think he also made a great point about how many guys on the main roster have headlined Mania. if you count it's only 5 Cena, Randy, Miz, Show & Bryan all the other guys who have are part timers or not atleast permanent roster members and seeing how Miz has been totally devalued as a performer, and Shows Mania headline was from 15 years ago how do the WWE officials expect the roster to be taken seriously when their all reduced to mid carders when Mania comes along? Perception is reality if their not good enough for Mania then no one will care just like Punks title run half of that he was treated like he was secondary to Cena because Cena kept getting the main events on PPV, you cannot treat your stars let alone you champion like he's second rate and not expect the fans to pick up on it.

Now do I think Punk may feel to highly of himself? im sure he does he's a wrestler for christ sake who made it to the top of the WWE you dont do that unless you beleive in yourself, i Punk thought he was only IC Title worthy he would have never gotten further than that it's his ego, pride, confidence call it what you will that drove him to want to prove himself as someone who deserved to be WWE Champion, but that doesnt change the fact that Punk did prove himself but WWE kept making roadblocks for him, instead of adding fuel to the fire they instead tried to stiffle his growth and they do that all the time, Cesaro, Wyatt, Bryan this year alone have had their momentum messed with and sure Bryan surpassed it due to his reactions but still how moronic is that? WWE actively has screwed up their own talents rise to the top and for what? Because WWE wants this person to be a top star not that person, and it's a clear problem WWE now faces because they have no competition so they can pick and choose their top guys for the most part, had this been 15 years ago WWE would have been riding every bit of momentum for all it's worth because they were in a fight but now they dont have to so they act idiotically and it's a shame because a lot of these guys hsould be main eventers but WWE doesnt want that because the more top guys they have the more they have to pay out and the less control they have over the business if they have 20 guys who can each headline a PPV with a fat bank account that can all say f this I dont need this bs anymore like Punk did.


----------



## CMPunk1993 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Is Ryback/Punk the next HBK/Bret?*

ajjajajja the different of HBK/Brey is that always this two guys respect his other .... but Ryback never have the respect of anybody.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Is Ryback/Punk the next HBK/Bret?*

the only problem with this is cm punk is never coming back and ryback can't wrestle anywhere near the level of hbk or bret, he is almost as bad as zack gowen.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*

Punk doesn't seem to understand that if he was beating all these part-timers, the mystique would be gone the next time they return. You've got to make your part-timers look like beasts (not RVD/Y2J etc. HHH, Rock, Taker, Brock...) if people are expected to pay to see them the next time. It's one thing for John Cena to challenge these guys, it's another for Punk, who was always the B guy. One of his lines was "Pro wrestling is fake and it doesn't matter who wins". I strongly disagree. Punk beating those guys would have damaged their credibility more than Punk losing damaged his.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Is Ryback/Punk the next HBK/Bret?*

No ryback/punk is next Shawn/Bret lol


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Will Austin & Vince talk about Punk?*

I'd be stunned if SCSA doesn't mention the podcast at all. He's not one to shirk questions that need to be asked so hopefully he stands his ground.

If he does i would imagine Vince will be rubbing his hands at the prospect of firing back at Punk. It will give WWE the perfect opportunity to put their side of the story across.

Love Punk or hate him he has made this forum a great place to be these past 2 days because it's a great topic of conversation and has added some spark and intrigue into Monday Night Raw even more so thah usual.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*

CM Punk was simply not good enough. There was nothing special about him that screams 'star'. He is just a whiny lil bitch... t
He should be glad he got to live his dream and made money off it.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Will Austin & Vince talk about Punk?*

Not 1 bit. Not even on a passing whim.


----------



## Overcome The Odds (Nov 15, 2014)

*IGN* are now reporting this as one of their top stories. It's getting a lot of feeback:

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2014/11/27/cm-punk-opens-up-his-wwe-exit

*FOX Sports*:

http://www.foxsports.com/buzzer/story/wrestler-cm-punk-says-wwe-fired-him-on-his-wedding-day-112714

*TMZ:*

http://www.tmz.com/2014/11/27/cm-punk-wwe-fired-wedding-aj-lee-colt-cabana-art-of-wrestling/


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Is Ryback/Punk the next HBK/Bret?*

Not for me.

HBK and Bret were both great in ring talents and just superb well rounded individuals. They had legit beef aswell rather than just some petty disagreement. There's hatred was for more deep rooted than Punk and Ryback.

I would like to see the match IF Punk ever returned but i wouldn't put it on that pedestal.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Is Ryback/Punk the next HBK/Bret?*

Just push the big guy to the top and let Punk cry about it, hell let Ryback main event a WM and see what Punk says.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Poll: Has your opinion of CM Punk/his departure changed?*

Simple poll here, no stupid options.

Personally I had not judged him one way or the other because I didn't have enough information to do so, so my opinion has neither increased nor decreased; I expected he'd have good enough reasons and in my view he did, so although the interview was reassuring I'm not voting for 'increased'.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Is Ryback/Punk the next HBK/Bret?*

This isn't HBK/Bret, Punk is an actual star and Ryback is a D list non factor talent who's had 15 minutes of fame by doing a poor imitation of the easiest gimmick in wrestling history and still getting nowhere with it.


----------



## CMPunk1993 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Will Austin & Vince talk about Punk?*

it's the better place that Vince have to said something.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



birthday_massacre said:


> Punk could make almost anyone look good, he was also the best mic worker the WWE had in years (wrestler) and it really wasn't close. Punk was always putting on amazing matches on the PPVs and they usually were better than the main events.
> 
> The reason why Punk was not on the level of Brock, Rock and Taker is because the WWE booked him like shit, even when he was at his most popular a couple of times the wWE would sabotage him and ruin it.
> 
> ...


U can say that about a million guys. Shelton, Dibiase, Jake the Snake, Rick Rude. Punk isn't legendary and fans weren't into him like they were Bryan. That's the differnce.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*

A small Punk chant will happen as usual, die down, Punk won't care rinse repeat


----------



## CMPunk1993 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Is Ryback/Punk the next HBK/Bret?*



Tavernicus said:


> Just push the big guy to the top and let Punk cry about it, hell let Ryback main event a WM and see what Punk says.



If watch Ryback in a main event of WM... i pull my eyes...


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Is Ryback/Punk the next HBK/Bret?*



CMPunk1993 said:


> If watch Ryback in a main event of WM... i pull my eyes...


You must've removed your eyes already if you think that is English.


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*

CM Punk = Bret Hart

The last guy I remember seeing this bitter about how things went for him in the WWE was Bret Hart back in the day.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Is Ryback/Punk the next HBK/Bret?*

Let them have a real fight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Poll: Has your opinion of CM Punk/his departure changed?*

I didn't blame him to begin with but he had more legitimate reasons than I even suspected, so no, but also in a way yes.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



sesshomaru said:


> This. No matter how good he was, the dude stirred shit up and made enemies like HHH and Undertaker.


When you're in the biz, these are the guys you want to be friends with. Even if you dont like em, you suck it up and hope for the best. Do you know why HHH was training so hard the days leading up to WM 30? To kick Punk's ass and teach him a lesson. Punk's ego got the best of him.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk chants are going to be full force at RAW again :L*

As long as they are only chanted to the relevant people (not AJ) then I'm okay with it. It will be funny seeing the doc sitting near the announce table with his little white gloves on in case someone gets a boo boo.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



elitevideos said:


> Even listening to his other complaints whoever said he sounds like bret is way off Punk never said he had a problem dropping the belt he simply said he had a problem dropping it to Rock because Rock Vs. Cena for the title was stupid, he wanted to drop it to Taker as he said at that point it would be like 500 days as champ so at Mania it would be the 20 year streak vs. the 500 day title run which he expected to lose, he also was unhappy because how they switched up the Shield angle meant after Mania he had nothing to do, so Punks issue with the Rock and Taker combo was he loses twice to Rock then he gets beat by Taker neither guy hangs around afterwards so Punk is left with his dick in his hand without anything else to do, atleast with the Sheild angle he would get to fued with them and it could be fluid and without issue but instead they showed all they had in mind is how Punk can put guys over and they had no plans for him after that.


He can think it was stupid but he went into the event doing he had to drop it and he was never supposed to keep the damn belt that long anyway. Vince told him...you can stay face and keep getting all of that merchandise money you keep bragging about because Rock is facing a heel champion in January and if you can't do it, we'll have Bryan do it. He turned heel and that's that. Then he thought he was gonna leverage some kind of win over the Rock and take that overly pushed title reign where he beat the whole fucking roster and face the Undertaker? WTF...lol. He had bombed as champion. He was getting horrible overruns and 2.5s every week. He totally fucked over the Ryback experiment which was kind of drawing by October 2012. 

The guy thought he was Steve Austin and could just win all the time. No. Austin sold out buildings, had crazy buyrates, and had the highest bought merchandise in history. Of course he's gonna win all the time. That's what people paid to see. Who is Punk compared to that? A loud talker who didn't live up to expectation.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Poll: Has your opinion of CM Punk/his departure changed?*

At least he had a reason and we know why he left, that is all.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



birthday_massacre said:


> Punk is way more talented than Cena and if Punk would have been pushed like Cena , Punk would have been way bigger than Cena. EASILY.
> 
> Also Punk is the only guy to outsell Cena in Merch for a short period of time. And if you just count shop zone sales Punk was usually always over Cena, it was just Cena sold WAY more at shows because of course kids as their parents to buy Cena gear at shows.


I'm not denying that Punk has talent out the ass or that his merchandise sells were great, but his reactions were inconsistent as fuck, even during that month or so after the pipe bomb and SummerSlam when he was supposed to be a white hot property. Hate him all you want, but Cena's positive reactions, even if they are from that hated children and girl crowd, are pretty consistent from week to week. Punk was supposed to be the hottest thing in wrestling, yet he'd go one week of the crowd going crazy for him to the next when they were lukewarm at best. That's what I mean by him not being as big as he thinks. I don't blame him for it, nor do I really blame the WWE. Getting over consistently in the WWE can be a fickle as fuck monster. Case in point, Cena; He didn't get over with a rocket up the ass face push. He got over HUGE as a mid-card rapping heel. I doubt they ever actually expected him to be as big as he got. He was over as shit for a long time before they even gave him the title, too.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



> CM Punk = Bret Hart
> 
> The last guy I remember seeing this bitter about how things went for him in the WWE was Bret Hart back in the day.


If Bret Hart seems bitter, he should be. His brother died over this shit and he was told one thing and was fucked over. Period. There is nothing in history that can change that. That's why fans boo Michaels and Vince over anything Bret Hart related and they always will.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Can someone show were in the world we called him a "quieter"? Or is he just tryna be funny?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Poll: Has your opinion of CM Punk/his departure changed?*

No I don't blame any guy who wants to give his body a rest


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Punk is quitter...he quit and didn't expected to come back. Didn't he say he doesn't like to be here(WWE) to Vince and HHH?


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Poll: Has your opinion of CM Punk/his departure changed?*

No, of course not. I have always respected Punk as a person and defended him against haters when they were in majority. I don't condemn people that changed their opinion based on this interview which was very enlightening. I feel pity for the idiots that still hate on Punk as a person just so they can claim that they are consistent in their opinions even though they didn't have a good reason to hate him in the first place.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry mods, only saw this thread after (I know, poor form) but thanks for integrating the poll.



BruceLeGorille said:


> Can someone show were in the world we called him a "quieter"? Or is he just tryna be funny?


Who's "we"?

Punk's obviously referring to one or more individuals directing that at him and mistyping 'quitter'. He didn't say "The WrestlingForum Tribe", there's no "we"/"you guys"/"those guys" - just individual people.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes - my opinion has increased.

Stupid poll.


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



Yes Era said:


> If Bret Hart seems bitter, he should be. His brother died over this shit and he was told one thing and was fucked over. Period. There is nothing in history that can change that. That's why fans boo Michaels and Vince over anything Bret Hart related and they always will.


Owen Hart is a different story and I doubt Vince had anything to do with the death of Bret's brother, I still remember seeing Vince's face on the news after that and he was in complete shock. As for Micheals and Vince being booed goes...I know you noticed how they only get booed in Canada because everybody else moved on years ago but Canada.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



WM17 said:


> Owen Hart is a different story and *I doubt Vince had anything to do with the death of Bret's brother*, I still remember seeing Vince's face on the news after that and he was in complete shock. As for Micheals and Vince being booed goes...I know you noticed how they only get booed in Canada because everybody else moved on years ago but Canada.


The show must go on.


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Can someone show were in the world we called him a "quieter"? Or is he just tryna be funny?


Yeah, let's look through the thousands of tweets he gets. :clap


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

wkdsoul said:


> Yes - my opinion has increased.
> 
> Stupid poll.


Well it's my poll, what about it is stupid? 

My suspicion is that the vast majority of those who have a negative opinion of his departure will have had that all along and that few will have listened and then based on his explanation had a more negative view.

I guess I could have perfected this by giving two options (largely unchanged: mostly positive; largely unchanged: mostly negative).

Still, with your simplistic complaint how am I supposed to know what you think? You just sound like Ryback yelling "STOOPID".


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Can someone show were in the world we called him a "quieter"? Or is he just tryna be funny?


*Don't care. That line was funny as fuck. I don't let the truth get in the way of a good belly laugh. *


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I must say, it always struck me as a big off, the way that wrestlers always go on about "this is my life", "you have to live it, breathe it, eat it, sleep it", "This is everything to me", "I'll wrestle with a broken neck!", "I'll keep going no matter what, even with a concussion", etc.

The whole macho keep the show going and do the extreme, and work hurt stuff.... It is probably an ego boost for the wrestlers to say, and look like tough guys, but it serves WWE even more.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

ElTerrible said:


> Oh no fucking doubt Vince and HHH are already talking to AJ Lee right now, sending out the feelers whether they can turn this into a storyline. As Ted DiBiase used to say: Every man has a price.


Ya. Its a work. And it will be revealed at Mania, when Chris Benoit comes out with Punk and they explain how we've all been had.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

A fascinating interview but Punk seriously underestimates Vince - everything Vince does is calculated, you don't build a billion dollar business by luck. Did Punk ever realise that just maybe Vince had worked out that Punk saw the WWE as a "pitstop" (his own words in his interview) and that's why Vince worked him so ridiculously hard? Why Vince never gave him that Mania main event match so it remained a carrot that kept bringing Punk back? Why he would tell him he owed him one all the time? 

Punk - you were being manipulated by a ruthless businessman, you weren't the winner. For every dollar Vince paid you, he made 10+ off you - Vince deliberately milked you dry and ran you into the ground cause he knew you weren't going to be a life employee and he knew this because you weren't brought up the ranks, you weren't a "WWE guy" and he was right. Vince shed a tear during your walkout rant to try and manipulate you yet again, (and it would have worked if HHH wasn't there IMO) months later his company is refusing to pay you royalties that you were clearly entitled to and fires you for breach of contract - Vince knew the cow wasn't coming back to his paddock so he was shutting the gate. You were just another pawn on Vince's chessboard, stop being a mark for yourself and give the man some credit for playing a fine game - he's not just a dummy that cares about Cena.

The medical issues brought up were quite concerning but a lot of it occurred due to Punk's own abrasive behaviour towards the doctors. (which he admits at times during the interview) The medical team should indeed rule with an ironfist on things like concussions but it just doesn't happen that way in the entertainment industry, the "stars"/ money earners get their way if they bang on that table loud enough. If you brush the concussion as nothing and refuse to get thrown out of the Rumble early when offered to you, don't blame the fucking doctor!


----------



## mattywizzard (Mar 13, 2010)

Maybe WWE didn't give Punk his Wrestlemania main event in belief that once they did, he career would be complete and would retire? He made some really interesting points and if 100% then shame on WWE. Always two sides to every story though. The thing about Punk is that he knows what the older fans want. No one wanted to see Cena/Rock 2, No one wanted to see Orton/Batista. Why should Punk play 2nd best to the part timers. I am a huge Rock mark but would you like someone coming in your job, doing the same as your job, getting paid a lot more to do it, then leaving and coming back in 6 months to do it all over. While you are sat at your job every day?


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*

Oh great another thread about this:eyeroll


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

skarvika said:


> Man I hope he'll answer seriously if he's ever open to return.


 
From what he says, if it's all 100% true then I do hope he never returns, especially when you take into account some of the douchy things people are still saying about him. 

Only way it could probably work is if HHH really does suck it up and do what's best for business and fly out to Chicago with a humble heart & tears in his eyes and apologises wholeheartedly for everything and offers Punk a deal which means he only has to do RAWs and PPVS so it wouldn't exactly be full time but it wouldn't be part time either.


----------



## theiwcispathetic (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*

the IWC is still crying over that. lmao.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



BoJackson said:


> I'm not denying that Punk has talent out the ass or that his merchandise sells were great, but his reactions were inconsistent as fuck, even during that month or so after the pipe bomb and SummerSlam when he was supposed to be a white hot property. Hate him all you want, but Cena's positive reactions, even if they are from that hated children and girl crowd, are pretty consistent from week to week. Punk was supposed to be the hottest thing in wrestling, yet he'd go one week of the crowd going crazy for him to the next when they were lukewarm at best. That's what I mean by him not being as big as he thinks. I don't blame him for it, nor do I really blame the WWE. Getting over consistently in the WWE can be a fickle as fuck monster. Case in point, Cena; He didn't get over with a rocket up the ass face push. He got over HUGE as a mid-card rapping heel. I doubt they ever actually expected him to be as big as he got. He was over as shit for a long time before they even gave him the title, too.


lol Punk's reaction were the most consistent in the business, as a heel or as a face, he was getting the best reactions every week until the catchphrase of the yes chant appeared.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Can someone show were in the world we called him a "quieter"? Or is he just tryna be funny?


What's so hard to believe that some of the millions of people on Twitter Tweeted that at him?



apokalypse said:


> Punk is quitter...he quit and didn't expected to come back. Didn't he say he doesn't like to be here(WWE) to Vince and HHH?


Actually, from the way he was talking in this it sounded like he wasn't gone for good in his mind at the time, he said when Vince said he was suspended for 2 months and the suspension just happened to end the day after Wrestlemania, his reaction was "well I guess I'm not working Mania", generally the way he was talking made it seem like he wasn't just gone for good at the time, and that he only came to that decision when the WWE themselves basically made the relationship between them Punk worse and worse.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

My opinion of Punk's departure has stayed about the same. Weirdly enough, he didn't say much that wasn't reported. It's shows that the dirt sheets aren't completely full of shit.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*

That's what Triple H does. That's how he made his career by burying rising stars and working with the biggest names in the business. Nothing has changed about him over the years.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*

the problem is there's no paying off..turn into clusterfucked Nash vs HHH


----------



## theiwcispathetic (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



Krispenwah said:


> lol Punk's reaction were the most consistent in the business, as a heel or as a face, he was getting the best reactions every week until the catchphrase of the yes chant appeared.


too bad he didn't draw a dime


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Deebow said:


> My opinion of Punk's departure has stayed about the same. Weirdly enough, he didn't say much that wasn't reported. It's shows that the dirt sheets aren't completely full of shit.


the dirtsheet was right about Punk leaving but not that clear...


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*

It's always been clear that this Nash/HHH/Del Rio thing killed CM Punk's momentum. Not only for losing to Trips, but because HHH should have turned heel and have a real feud with Punk instead of that Nash/hhh ego trip.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: So Triple H did refuse to put over Cm Punk....*

Night of Champion 2011 , that what he talking about


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

How the hell can a doctor misdiagnose a staph infection for three months? What a bunch of clowns they got working over there


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

apokalypse said:


> the dirtsheet was right about Punk leaving but not that clear...


Exactly. Obviously, dirtsheets for the most part were kind of just speculating. The injury thing was pretty obvious. You didn't need to read a report to see that Punk was hurting. He was tapped up like a mummy for most RAW and SD!'s.


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

I loved the part where he says that "money isn't everything", then proceeds to talk about how much more money he deserved.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Deebow said:


> Exactly. Obviously, dirtsheets for the most part were kind of just speculating. The injury thing was pretty obvious. You didn't need to read a report to see that Punk was hurting. He was tapped up like a mummy for most RAW and SD!'s.


 Yeah, I mean it's pretty clear now why he looked like shit, particularly after returning from the short lay-off after the match against Taker, he just seemed to look worse every week, in terms of his health and appearance.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Art Of Wrestling 2nd in the charts for Itunes podcast

http://www.itunescharts.net/us/charts/podcasts/2014/11/27







"BUT HE WAS NEVER A DRAW"


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

That explains the dark circles around Punk's eyes near the end of his second run.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



theiwcispathetic said:


> too bad he didn't draw a dime


-Outselling Cena in merch (who probably had 10x more material than him)
-Good average of viewership gain.
-Solid in PPV buyrates.

Not too bad for a man that was barely treated as a top guy.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Can't wait for the part 2 next week


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

El Capitan said:


> I loved the part where he says that "money isn't everything", then proceeds to talk about how much more money he deserved.


For people who keep bringing up this retarded argument: He said "money isn't everything" not "money is nothing". Please learn the difference. English is not my first language and even I can understand that these two sentences mean different things. He obviously cares a bit about money but is not the only thing that matters to him.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

El Capitan said:


> I loved the part where he says that "money isn't everything", then proceeds to talk about how much more money he deserved.



I think it's more of a respect thing. He felt that his hardwork wasn't being appreciated. In a business setting like the WWE, money is the ultimate sign of respect.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Questions Stone Cold Steve Austin Must Ask Vince McMahon On Monday Night Podcast*


When Was The Undertaker’s Streak Ending Decided?

Is *CM Punk* Ever Returning After This?

What Is Going On With Brock Lesnar?

The Hall of Fame & Macho Man Randy Savage

When are you going to step down as CEO and Owner of the WWE? 

Can John Cena work as heel?


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

BornBad said:


> Can't wait for the part 2 next week


Neither can I, I almost can't wait to see how WWE respond to this.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Neither can I, I almost can't wait to see how WWE respond to this.


they won't do shit, CM Punk is probably a cross between The Ultimate Warrior and Benoit now. Somebody they want to forget


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

just listened and who are the trolls that told punk they bought his house:maury


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Saying "money isn't everything" doesn't mean you're giving someone permission to profit immensely off of your name and ability while paying you a fraction of that. He was simply saying not enough money in the world would keep him in WWE, because he despised it by that point. And that yes, they weren't paying him enough. You know what? He's not the only one who is gone because of money issues. Their network bullshit has pissed off A LOT of employees. 

Do you think for instance, Tom Hanks, who is considered the "nicest guy in Hollywood" suddenly had enough of acting and walked out on it. But he just finished a movie. Do you think he would go tell the studio that is releasing that movie "Keep my money, because money isn't everything I can't take this anymore." Do you think that? No. Because he already put the work in, and his name and face are on YOUR product. Which means YOU are selling HIM. Which means he gets a cut of that. You don't simply stop sending him checks and then give him the run around about it. 

It's absurd to call Punk greedy at this point. He simply wanted what he was entitled to, that is the business he was in. And considering he WON their legal action in a landslide, I would say he's right. WWE has faced legal action from former main eventers over their policies and immaturity TWO times this year. And TWO times they have LOST. That should tell you something. And as for Punk being greedy, he even mentioned it in the podcast, he could have sold his interview, he could have done it on a paysite or whatever, but he wanted everyone to hear it. None of what he's doing and saying right now is about money, it's about getting his word out and sticking it to Vince and Hunter.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

CM Punk is the reason why WWE shouldn't make a wrestler like that their face of the company. Big John (and many other wrestlers) will never complain about how he has to work with some injuries.

what do you expect a guy like Triple H, who wrestled with his torn quad, to think of Punk's whining? he's gonna think "fuck this guy, if he can't take it he shouldn't be the star of my company."


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

Monterossa said:


> CM Punk is the reason why WWE shouldn't make a wrestler like that their face of the company. Big John (and many other wrestlers) will never complain about how he has to work with some injuries.
> 
> what do you expect a guy like Triple H, who wrestled with his torn quad, to think of Punk's whining? he's gonna think "fuck this guy, if he can't take it he shouldn't be the star of my company."


Lol and absolve themselves from any responsibility

By the way did Punk anytime complain about injuries during his entire run in WWE. Fans wanted to know why he left and he said his side of story where his injuries happen to play an important role. Then we get posts like this


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

Interesting that he's blacked out Chris Jericho from his life. 

Deleted Jericho off Twitter and took a slight dig at him for having an 'agenda' and not looking out for the best interests in Punks health. Never spoken to CJ since.

Jericho's a stand up guy, no one has said a bad word about him. Even Punk's previously had a good relationship with him, wonder where their falling out started? CJ's seen his best friends and hero's die right beside him, he worked 15 years straight years with only a 6 week broken arm and has maintained tremendous loyalty. Punk hasn't got the runs on the board that CJ does. I reckon Jericho barely gave a fuck about Punk's drama queen antics because his best friends have died and Punk's problems are pussy weak compared.

1. Punk said he was fired on his wedding day; however, he stated earlier on ,that in a meeting with Vince/Triple H he quit. Vince messaged him a week later, Punk rejected it. Punk said he hated wrestling and never had the urge nor had the desire to ever return to the ring. Yet he claims he was 'fired' on his wedding day. Last time I checked, when you're a wrestler, and you're not wrestling, you get fired and you shut the fuck up about it. If I'm a baker and I'm not baking, I won't be selling any bread! Punk's point here is bratty and self centered. 

2. Telling Triple H he wouldn't give him the 'privilege' to work with him. What an egotistical arsehole. Ironic that the atheist carries himself out to be Jesus. No one could touch him, blah, blah, blah, his match with Undertaker didn't stand out because Shawn Michaels tore the fucking house down with Undertaker a few years earlier. If Punk wanted to main event, there wouldn't be a debate whether he's the best in the world or not. It would be known. The great Michael Jackson said, if you're great, people will tell you, you won't need to remind them. Just check how many people throughout the years have called MJ great. Punk constantly states 'facts' that he's the best, but it's all opinion. 

3. His stories on the staph infection are completely frightening and highlight that the WWE still can't manage their talent correctly and have an over reliance on top tier talent. However, Daniel Bryan has had time off since May, WWE are taking his problems seriously. I wonder if CM Punk is dramatising his issues? They sound awful however. 

4. Found it funny as fuck that he banned WWE from Twitter haha. 

5. His philosophy on how he treats fans is spot on. He deserves to be treated with respect and people should quit having a sense of entitlement. 

6. He seems resentful over Stone Cold Steve Austin. He obviously wanted that match with him that he never got. 

7. His stories on Ryback were hilarious. The 20 year off his life comment was fantastic. 

8. I bought my house motherfucker, fantastic. 

That's all for now, as you can tell, mixed thoughts from me. Some stuff was great, some stuff I didn't agree with, but he's a fascinating person to hear. Such a great talker, love his blunt tone. Unfortunately, I don't think we'll ever see him back ever again.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Besides the staph infection the worst part about all of this is that he seems like he was willing to be back in time for WrestleMania, he wasn't gone for good. WWE just had to fuck that up with the suspension and then the check bullshit and then the firing. It seems like at the time he walked out in January he just needed time off but didn't plan on never coming back yet. They could have at least waited until after Mania to suspend him.


----------



## Warbart (Sep 12, 2006)

CM Punk as Casey Jones = Money


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Do you expect that Vince respond Punk in Austin's podcast?*

I think that will be a good chance to have his side of the story, because whether he likes or not, that statement from Punk shock WWE. 

I personally don't think he will, because all things Punk are ignored, but this time it will be harder. I can't imagine what wil be the response next time WWE goes to Chicago.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Do you expect that Vince respond Punk in Austin's podcast?*

Wasn't their podcast already recorded before Punk's ?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Do you expect that Vince respond Punk in Austin's podcast?*



Stinger Fan said:


> Wasn't their podcast already recorded before Punk's ?


I beleive its airing live on the Network after RAW


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Do you expect that Vince respond Punk in Austin's podcast?*

Nope, they gonna talk about the good old time and not gonna cover any touchy subjects.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Do you expect that Vince respond Punk in Austin's podcast?*

Im under the impression they talk about their feud, The Attitude Era and probably the Network. I don't see why they touch on it and I doubt Vince will hear it. Im sure someone will listen to it for him and give him a summary because thats how he likes to digest things.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't know what's worse, the fact they fucked him up before he left or the fact they wanted him back but did it in such a stupid petty way that he'll never go back. I have given up hope of ever seeing Punk in WWE again as long as it has the same people in power and is run like this and I now feel like they'll kill themselves 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Cm Punk should return as Jacob Cass.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

*Re: Do you expect that Vince respond Punk in Austin's podcast?*

If Stone Cold brought this up to Vince, it would put Vinny on the hot seat and that would be disrespectful. I don't think Austin would risk it by even going there. They have so much more fun stuff I'm sure they could talk about.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Monterossa said:


> CM Punk is the reason why WWE shouldn't make a wrestler like that their face of the company. Big John (and many other wrestlers) will never complain about how he has to work with some injuries.
> 
> what do you expect a guy like Triple H, who wrestled with his torn quad, to think of Punk's whining? he's gonna think "fuck this guy, if he can't take it he shouldn't be the star of my company."


Wrestling through a torn quad oh plz, he at least got his break to rehab his injuries. Punk also wrestled with a broken neck (something like that) in IWA that could have killed him but he was lucky to be alive. Punk was basically going through his injuries for more than 5 months I doubt Triple H was that hurt outside that. If Punk stayed he would have died form that infection but I guess you have to die to become the guy lol. Some of you just post before even listening to it, and in return you look stupid.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Armani said:


> Wrestling through a torn quad oh plz, he at least got his break to rehab his injuries. Punk also wrestled with a broken neck (something like that) in IWA that could have killed him but he was lucky to live. Punk was basically going through his injuries for more than 5 months I doubt Triple H was that hurt outside that. If Punk stayed he would have died form that infection but I guess you have to die to become the guy lol. Some of you just post before even listening to it, and in return you look stupid.


Also needs to be taken into account that HHH has more of a brawler type pf style,meaning he dont do no where near as much in the ring


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*2000 posts and this thread is still going strong.*


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree that the WWE's biggest mistake with Punk is that they gave him the title and made him a big star in the first place. Punk's only interest is money, he proved that without a shadow of a doubt in this interview, but at the same time he's only popular among smarks, he is not a mainstream draw to offset all the negativity with backing him. Punk is a mistake from beginning to end, and it's very unfortunate he was given the title and the high-profile matches the WWE gave him, instead of someone else being given the shot.

I do not believe I have disliked anyone in professional wrestling as much as Arrogant Punk.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

BlueRover said:


> I agree that the WWE's biggest mistake with Punk is that they gave him the title and made him a big star in the first place. Punk's only interest is money, he proved that without a shadow of a doubt in this interview, but at the same time he's only popular among smarks, he is not a mainstream draw to offset all the negativity with backing him. Punk is a mistake from beginning to end, and it's very unfortunate he was given the title and the high-profile matches the WWE gave him, instead of someone else being given the shot.
> 
> I do not believe I have disliked anyone in professional wrestling as much as Arrogant Punk.


Only with smarks lol.I could of sworn arenas chanted his name and they went apeshit when he came back on Monday after winning the belt ..plus Punk has done something many other guys have not he made himself in many different organizations Punk is a huge draw


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

BlueRover said:


> I agree that the WWE's biggest mistake with Punk is that they gave him the title and made him a big star in the first place. Punk's only interest is money, he proved that without a shadow of a doubt in this interview, but at the same time he's only popular among smarks, he is not a mainstream draw to offset all the negativity with backing him. Punk is a mistake from beginning to end, and it's very unfortunate he was given the title and the high-profile matches the WWE gave him, instead of someone else being given the shot.
> 
> I do not believe I have disliked anyone in professional wrestling as much as Arrogant Punk.


the worst thing is he pretended to love wrestling since he was in the indies. he used the smarks to get popular. If he really love wrestling he should be happy doing his job, signing autograph and be nice to the fans.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Only with smarks lol.I could of sworn arenas chanted his name and they went apeshit when he came back on Monday after winning the belt ..plus Punk has done something many other guys have not he made himself in many different organizations Punk is a huge draw


So did I, I was there when he first won his title against Del Rio and started the title reign.

That means nothing when we're talking about the ratings and WWE's general wellbeing. Punk's departure hasn't changed anything one bit. And all these people who claim that, once again, they are done for good with the WWE because of Punk's revelations - let's see if they actually stop watching. Let's see if the ratings take a hit because of this. If Punk truly is the golden star that he thinks he is, surely people will follow him beside making internet posts.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I was going to stay silent on this but fuck it, I'm getting it all out in 1 go. Major TL;DR incoming...

Mixed thoughts about this but I have been slightly surprised by the reaction and the fact that so many people are believing everything he said without question, especially when there are A LOT of holes in a number of the things he’s talking about. I will say straight up that where he does have a legit point and a very damning one at that is with the medical issues. If that thing on his back was a staph infection that went undiagnosed for 3 months then WWE are 150% in the wrong and it’s fucking disgusting that it was allowed to happen. There’s no debating that at all. Punk is right and WWE is at fault although I do believe he’s exaggerating. I say that because it seems like he wants to have his cake and eat it too and I reckon his attitude was a big contributing factor not only to the creative side of things but with the medical stuff. Punk likes to think of himself as some sort of Harley Race character who can be the tough guy and work hurt when it suits him and then complain when it doesn’t. Everybody works hurt. They all do it. Punk isn’t the first and he won’t be the last. That doesn’t make it right but it’s the way WWE has always been. These guys know what the schedule is before they sign up. Again, I’m not excusing it but when you go into something knowing what you’re up against and still complain, it’s kind of a moot point. It does highlight just how severe the schedule is though and that's perhaps the most damning thing about the whole shoot; WWE medical. 

There are just too many inconsistencies for me to fully believe what he’s saying and I didn’t even go looking for them. The big issue is that being the ‘best’ is subjective in wrestling because it’s not a real sport. I find it a bit worrying that he’s so wrapped up in his own hype that he seems to be unable to grasp that it isn’t fucking real. He’s nowhere near as innocent as he making himself out to be, which is weird because he says he was difficult to work with yet still proceeds to lay every problem on everybody but himself. 

The pay issue is simple. Taker, HHH and Cena have been main event talent and company standard bearers for over a decade. The Rock is the Rock and Brock is a special case. CM Punk had 2 good years. That does not entitle him to earn the same money as 20+ year veterans. It doesn’t and nothing he says will change that. 

Despite it all, I think that at some point you have to be grateful but he believes he would have everything he has right now if he never worked there. That’s insanity and completely delusional to think Marvel would even know who the hell he is without WWE. I get that things didn’t turn out the way he wanted but I see no gratitude for the good things WWE gave him. He just never stops complaining, about anything, and I personally find that hard to admire in a person. 

I also think the guy has some serious insecurity issues. That much is very obvious to me. He’s an entitled, insecure, self admitted asshole who is difficult to work with yet gets upset when other people don’t like him and don’t want to play ball. What does he expect? He isn’t on the same level as the guys he’s trying to put himself up there with. He sold t-shirts but whether he beat HHH at NOC that year or not, Summerslam 2011 showed that the hype had quickly died down before that match even happened. He didn’t become anything remotely close to a ratings draw until he worked with Rock in 2013, a program he doesn’t seem to be thankful for in the slightest because he didn’t win it. Didn’t want the Taker program because he wasn’t going to win. Didn’t want the Brock program because he wasn’t going to win. Didn’t want the HHH program at Mania XXX when he WAS going to win. There’s no pleasing him and I think a big reason why so many people identify with Punk, especially in internet circles, is because his mindset and attitude is the same as theirs when it concerns WWE. Whine, complain, get what you want, complain some more, never satisfied, never good enough, I’m owed everything and fuck the world if I don’t get it and if you disagree with me. 

It’s a shame we’ll never get the whole story on this because WWE will never talk but in a lot of ways I do feel sorry for Punk. Medical issues aside because that’s an area I’m 100% in his corner on, he never lived up to the expectations he set for himself and that must suck. But he contributed to this mess just as much as they did and for that, he only has himself to blame, that and his delusions of grandeur. It’s a real shame it has all come to this because honestly it’s embarrassing for everybody involved. The firing on the wedding day was a dick move but I reckon that’s a receipt from HHH for Chael Sonnen airing Stephanie’s phone number on TV considering there’s only 1 place he would have got it from. Dick moves from both sides, a running theme throughout this whole ordeal for sure. 

I’m curious to see if we’re going to end up with podcast wars lol. Ryback has already disputed some of the things Punk has said, Road Dogg has already disputed some of the things Punk has said and you just know Jericho will have something to say given what was said about him. Considering the fact that there’s a part 2, this shit could get even uglier. Get the popcorn is really all you can say at this point.

And if you want the TL;DR version...they're both at fault, Punk is 100% in the right with the medical stuff but the rest is completely subjective, self serving and the opinion of a man who is clearly bitter about his experience and has a very high opinion of himself. It does beg the question though, if WWE is such a horrible place then why is he content with his wife working there and with such despicable evil people? Maybe he'll address it in part 2.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

CNB said:


> Interesting that he's blacked out Chris Jericho from his life.
> 
> Deleted Jericho off Twitter and took a slight dig at him for having an 'agenda' and not looking out for the best interests in Punks health. Never spoken to CJ since.
> 
> ...


Jericho has mentioned Punk a number of times since he's been gone, and I think judging by the podcast, Punk must have taken offense to it and sees him as another "company man". To be fair, he is probably right that if he shared anything with Jericho it would have been on Jericho's podcast the next day. Since Jericho did have to field questions about Punk often. 


And there's very little egotistical about how he treated HHH. He gave HHH a dose of his own medicine, and owned him the way HHH abused his position to own many guys since 2003. HHH has always hand picked his opponents and outcomes, he's always gone out of his way to make his opponents look bad, he always seems to politic his way into hot feuds or hot performers that he has no business working with and somehow beats them in the process, and if someone actually needs HHH to step up for them, he won't unless they're buddies. So Punk was just being honest. He does not need to wrestle HHH, at that point HHH needed to wrestle him or Bryan or whoever was hot, because HHH is not anymore. HHH/Brock fucking TANKED as a feud. And I'm glad he also pointed out how after Punk/Brock was finished, he wanted to work with Curtis Axel after "HHH did such a good job of getting him over". Like you guys need to start realizing...HHH is the boss. HHH is the guy who's supposed to run the company. And he's on screen burying his own performers and putting himself over. Punk was the hottest thing wrestling had seen in YEARS in 2011, and that is not debatable. And somehow his storyline turned into HHH vs. Kevin Nash and super-good guy COO HHH vs. the evil roster of crybaby broomsticks who walked out on him. And yeah, while Curtis Axel never seemed to have what it took to be a main player, it certainly didn't help that the moment he was repackaged, HHH humiliated him for a month straight. Punk is just being honest that this guy is terrible for business, because he is interested in helping himself. He is not a team player. Vince McMahon, for all of his faults, as an on screen character he was brilliant. He did what he was supposed to do. HHH does not do that, because HHH still thinks he is the man and takes himself too seriously.

It's kind of the same deal he had about fans. If you're nice and respectful to me, I'm the same back to you. If you are rude to me, I am rude back to you. And HHH was rude to Punk from day one. He never liked him, and he never hid the fact that he didn't like him.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

BlueRover said:


> So did I, I was there when he first won his title against Del Rio and started the title reign.
> 
> That means nothing when we're talking about the ratings and WWE's general wellbeing. Punk's departure hasn't changed anything one bit. And all these people who claim that, once again, they are done for good with the WWE because of Punk's revelations - let's see if they actually stop watching. Let's see if the ratings take a hit because of this. If Punk truly is the golden star that he thinks he is, surely people will follow him beside making internet posts.


Losing one man no matter who will not effect WWE..one guys leave even if his fans stops more will just tune in for others


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Not that I want to sound like I'm defending Punk 100% as I only agree with him about 65%. But Road Dogg contradicted himself on Twitter and got destroyed by fans (not the angry fans who loves Punk's dick. But the logical one that you can talk too). Road Dogg barely made sense honestly and was stuttering his words.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

TheGmGoken said:


> Not that I want to sound like I'm defending Punk 100% as I only agree with him about 65%. But Road Dogg contradicted himself on Twitter and got destroyed by fans (not the angry fans who loves Punk's dick. But the logical one that you can talk too). Road Dogg barely made sense honestly and was stuttering his words.


 The main reason I would trust Punk is there re countless other guys who back those claims up


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Godway said:


> Jericho has mentioned Punk a number of times since he's been gone, and I think judging by the podcast, Punk must have taken offense to it and sees him as another "company man". To be fair, he is probably right that if he shared anything with Jericho it would have been on Jericho's podcast the next day. Since Jericho did have to field questions about Punk often.


Do you think the Jericho that complained about not being pushed in WCW and how the same guys were always on top in that company would feel for Punk a lot more than the one currently working part time with WWE?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

As expected, some of the posts in this thread legit gave me cancer.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> I was going to stay silent on this but fuck it, I'm getting it all out in 1 go. Major TL;DR incoming...
> 
> Mixed thoughts about this but I have been slightly surprised by the reaction and the fact that so many people are believing everything he said without question, especially when there are A LOT of holes in a number of the things he’s talking about. I will say straight up that where he does have a legit point and a very damning one at that is with the medical issues. If that thing on his back was a staph infection that went undiagnosed for 3 months then WWE are 150% in the wrong and it’s fucking disgusting that it was allowed to happen. There’s no debating that at all. Punk is right and WWE is at fault although I do believe he’s exaggerating. I say that because it seems like he wants to have his cake and eat it too and I reckon his attitude was a big contributing factor not only to the creative side of things but with the medical stuff. Punk likes to think of himself as some sort of Harley Race character who can be the tough guy and work hurt when it suits him and then complain when it doesn’t. Everybody works hurt. They all do it. Punk isn’t the first and he won’t be the last. That doesn’t make it right but it’s the way WWE has always been. These guys know what the schedule is before they sign up. Again, I’m not excusing it but when you go into something knowing what you’re up against and still complain, it’s kind of a moot point. It does highlight just how severe the schedule is though and that's perhaps the most damning thing about the whole shoot; WWE medical.
> 
> ...


agree with you...i said few times already about punk is bitter and bitching alot. one Case is good example, Vince telling Punk work with Rock as heel or drop the belt to Bryan.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Monterossa said:


> the worst thing is he pretended to love wrestling since he was in the indies. he used the smarks to get popular. If he really love wrestling he should be happy doing his job, signing autograph and be nice to the fans.


I hope you're joking. If not, this is one of the most asinine things I've read on this forum.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Dogg didnt really dispute anything he said really, just told the 'fan' you've only heard one side. - As we all have at this point, ryback can only really dispute the backstage i am dumb incident, the rest is online and wwetv, (fuck me, that missed table shot looks painful though).

EDIT : just seen Doggs post on them going to whichever doc they like, so kinda but meh not really.


this shit should be fun to watch over they next week, if only the shows were as interesting..


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Monterossa said:


> the worst thing is he pretended to love wrestling since he was in the indies. he used the smarks to get popular. If he really love wrestling he should be happy doing his job, signing autograph and be nice to the fans.


Are you serious man? Wrestling is still a job to all those guys, with a paycheck. If you love your job, you're extremely lucky compared to most people. They pay the wrestlers for a reason...if wrestling was as awesome as you seem to think it is, then they wouldn't have to pay them to do it.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> I was going to stay silent on this but fuck it, I'm getting it all out in 1 go. Major TL;DR incoming...
> 
> Mixed thoughts about this but I have been slightly surprised by the reaction and the fact that so many people are believing everything he said without question, especially when there are A LOT of holes in a number of the things he’s talking about. I will say straight up that where he does have a legit point and a very damning one at that is with the medical issues. If that thing on his back was a staph infection that went undiagnosed for 3 months then WWE are 150% in the wrong and it’s fucking disgusting that it was allowed to happen. There’s no debating that at all. Punk is right and WWE is at fault although I do believe he’s exaggerating. I say that because it seems like he wants to have his cake and eat it too and I reckon his attitude was a big contributing factor not only to the creative side of things but with the medical stuff. Punk likes to think of himself as some sort of Harley Race character who can be the tough guy and work hurt when it suits him and then complain when it doesn’t. Everybody works hurt. They all do it. Punk isn’t the first and he won’t be the last. That doesn’t make it right but it’s the way WWE has always been. These guys know what the schedule is before they sign up. Again, I’m not excusing it but when you go into something knowing what you’re up against and still complain, it’s kind of a moot point. It does highlight just how severe the schedule is though and that's perhaps the most damning thing about the whole shoot; WWE medical.
> 
> ...


Punk never complained about injuries during his entire run in WWE. Fans wanted to know why he left and he said his side of story where his injuries happen to play an important role.

Punk never said he should be earning more or equal money than the big stars. He wanted either the mainevent (rightfully deserved) or else atleast acknowledge that he deserved to be in that spot by paying him equal to the main eventers for Wrestlemania. Had he been in the main event for atleast 5 min, I think he wouldnt have brought up the money issue, its more like a self respect kind of issue. If you think he didnt deserve main event spot, thats another story.

He was the 2nd highest full time gainer in 2012 after Cena even after working in mid card feuds with Ziggler, Bryan, Henry or new stars like Ryback. So I dont get how he didnt move ratings uptil Rock showed up
http://i.imgur.com/XNcS8Pu.png 

Even if you think the hype to Summerslam was going down ( I dont agree), he still had the potential to be a big star, more than what he turned out to be and HHH had no business to come out of retirement and bury him. He was talented and loved enough to overcome that booking, go on and sell the most merchandise uptil his heel turn inspite of the 2nd rate treatment he got has a champion 

And wow at generalizing his fans, its like your opinion

I think you are the first one who is actually justifying WWE's move on firing him on his wedding day. I think you hate Punk a lot.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Superkick said:


> As expected, some of the posts in this thread legit gave me cancer.


 to be fair, i don't think Punk is innocent as some are saying. I 100% side with him on the medical issue but other stuff like creative plans, saying stuff like 'mania is the draw, not the rock' just comes across as being bitter and whining again. Starbuck's post was excellent. I never knew about the Chael Sonnen - Stephanie McMahon incident but that's really a poor move Punk to give her number out.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Oliver-94 said:


> to be fair, i don't think Punk is innocent as some are saying. I 100% side with him on the medical issue but other stuff like creative plans, saying stuff like 'mania is the draw, not the rock' just comes across as being bitter and whining again. Starbuck's post was excellent. *I never knew about the Chael Sonnen - Stephanie McMahon incident but that's really a poor move Punk to give her number out.*


So a guy on the internet writes he maybe got it from Punk and you've gone to this conclusion already? i love the net.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Superkick said:


> As expected, some of the posts in this thread legit gave me cancer.


What stage?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Anyone else feel kinda bad for Jericho? I mean how does Punk know that Jericho only wanted to talk with him so he could get stuff for his podcast. Jericho seems like such a cool guy.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Do you expect that Vince respond Punk in Austin's podcast?*

Why would Vince waste time responding to an idiot like Punk? There's far better things to talk about than a whiny little bitch who got mad because he couldn't be playground leader and went home to cry. 

I'd rather hear more AE stories from the SCSA and Vince.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Anyone else feel kinda bad for Jericho? I mean how does Punk know that Jericho only wanted to talk with him so he could get stuff for his podcast. Jericho seems like such a cool guy.


PPunk thinks so, maybe was, maybe wasnt we wiill probably get a comment on it on talk is.. next week.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Oliver-94 said:


> to be fair, i don't think Punk is innocent as some are saying. I 100% side with him on the medical issue but other stuff like creative plans, saying stuff like 'mania is the draw, not the rock' just comes across as being bitter and whining again. Starbuck's post was excellent. I never knew about the Chael Sonnen - Stephanie McMahon incident but that's really a poor move Punk to give her number out.


Hes right tho..Mania sells out no matter how is there it sold out plenty with out Rock


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Bret Hart came back to WWE for fuck's sake

CM Punk will be back someday

Maybe not in the ring, but definitely in the WWE Hall of Fame

P.S. WWE HoF is a JOKE and it doesn't mean anything


----------



## PrinceLobster (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Do you expect that Vince respond Punk in Austin's podcast?*

I would imagine Vince just wants the buzz around Punk's interview to go away, highly doubt they will mention it.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Do you expect that Vince respond Punk in Austin's podcast?*

Why would he respond? Punk is irrelevant. If Vince responded to every bitter ex-wrestler that flung mud at him, he wouldn't have any time left in his day.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

So he drop the belt to Bryan only to lose it against The Rock?

Seems a little bit unfair to both guys. fpalm


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Anyone else feel kinda bad for Jericho? I mean how does Punk know that Jericho only wanted to talk with him so he could get stuff for his podcast. Jericho seems like such a cool guy.


Yep, I'd like to hear what Chris has to say, but I don't think I agree with Punk on this one. We all know how quickly Punk gets annoyed with the silliest of things, probably Chris just approached in a way that for some reason bothered him and that's it.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Listened to the interview.

I still think Punk has a brilliant and creative mind. There's also a good heart in him. I admire the guy, seriously.

However, just like many incredibly gifted and talented artists in the world, he is inherently narcissistic with a napolean complex. There are probably days it really depresses him too, as it's something almost impossible to manage for most people.

Any psychologists or psychiatrists in here, or people in school for either field? I would love to read your take on the interview.

As a law student, I do find it quite impressive he found a lawyer that got him such amazing settlement. Also says a lot about how incredibly flawed the WWE's legal department is, especially when it comes to drafting contracts and assessing potential liabilities within the work place.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lebyonics said:


> Punk never complained about injuries during his entire run in WWE. Fans wanted to know why he left and he said his side of story where his injuries happen to play an important role.
> 
> Punk never said he should be earning more or equal money than the big stars. He wanted either the mainevent (rightfully deserved) or else atleast acknowledge that he deserved to be in that spot by paying him equal to the main eventers. Had he been in the main event for atleast 5 min, I think he wouldnt have brought up the money issue, its more like a self respect kind of issue. If you think he didnt deserve main event spot, thats another story.
> 
> ...


Yes. He's giving his side to the story but there's his side, WWE's side and the truth is in the middle. Unfortunately we're only ever going to get his side and that's where the problem is. I'm not disputing the injury stuff either btw. That's fucked up no matter what way you spin it. But how can you say he didn't complain about his injuries in WWE when he explicitly stated numerous incidents with the medical staff and even Vince himself?

Vince and HHH and practically everybody acknowledged his match at Mania 29 was the best of the night. But WWE has never paid people for having the best matches. In a business based completely on subjectivity, that's an asinine line of thinking and somebody in Punk's position ought to know better. He's salty because he never got paid as much as the part timers no matter what way he tries to spin it. And if they have him 5 minutes in the main event he probably would have complained that he didn't get 10 minutes. It's obvious there's no pleasing him so where does it end?

He was second to Cena and the part timers yet expected to be treated the same as them. Says it all right there. Punk didn't become an actual difference maker until after the feud with Rock. His solo numbers from 2013 put his 2012 numbers to shame. Even in defeat Rock put him over yet he's too selfish to realise that. 

Me saying the hype to Summerslam died down wasn't an opinion, it's a fact. Summerslam 2011 drew the lowest buys in Summerslam history I think. The pipebomb stuff gave a nice bump to MITB but the angle died when they brought him back. You can argue creative all you want but the buys speak for themselves. HHH/Punk was a 2 week program that basically held steady from the year before. If Punk or anybody else seriously thinks that him beating Trips at NOC was going to be the one thing to make him this super duper mega star that he never became then they're delusional. 

Yes, it is my opinion and I never said that it wasn't. And I'm not getting dragged into an argument. I've said my piece, agree, disagree, I don't really care. 



Oliver-94 said:


> I never knew about the Chael Sonnen - Stephanie McMahon incident but that's really a poor move Punk to give her number out.


I'm guessing that Punk gave her number to Chael who put it on TV but honestly it's the only thing that makes sense all things considered. It isn't confirmed though, just my guess and the whole papers on the wedding day action from WWE seems equally as petty as a response.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Krispenwah said:


> So he drop the belt to Bryan only to lose it against The Rock?
> 
> Seems a little bit unfair to both guys. fpalm


I know right ? Rock getting thew belt was bad for everyone except Cena it wasn't fair to ask Punk or Bryan to Job just to put over Cena more...best they could of done is let Punk win at the rumble and drop it to him at EC


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Oliver-94 said:


> to be fair, i don't think Punk is innocent as some are saying. I 100% side with him on the medical issue but other stuff like creative plans, saying stuff like 'mania is the draw, not the rock' just comes across as being bitter and whining again. Starbuck's post was excellent. I never knew about the Chael Sonnen - Stephanie McMahon incident but that's really a poor move Punk to give her number out.


I don't think he's 100% right and no one should think that. The 'Mania VS Rock draw argument is a whole another issue and I don't think it should be put anywhere near the top of the ladder of significance in this interview. The shit he said about the health department is collectively just something else and he did make lots of valid points with regards to management not treating him the same way as they did others like Cena & Orton taking into account that he seemed to be doing well financially when given the ball (but that opens another can or worms). 

It's not confirmed anywhere that Punk gave Steph's number out anyway. That's just pure speculation from a user on WrestlingForum. And my post was more so catered towards some of the more asinine posts discrediting the entire interview and calling him a whiny bitch who should not have been in that sot in the first place. It seems like some people are either dead set on their perception of things or just entirely missed the point of the interview.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Do you expect that Vince respond Punk in Austin's podcast?*

If SCSA doesn't then he has no integrity and you know he is just another yes man. It's the only damn question I care to hear about.


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: which side are you on ? WWE or CM Punk*



nkjimipink said:


> Never have been a fan, never have been on punks side, he should fuck off for good


Great stuff. Won't listen to the podcast, won't listen to him say that he could have died due to a staph infection. He should just "fuck off". Go fuck yourself. People who are so willfully ignorant, especially when it comes down to the wellbeing of other human beings makes me fucking sick.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Do you expect that Vince respond Punk in Austin's podcast?*

Doubt it. WWE will keep its silence just like it always does. Besides, as much as it would be interesting to see everybody start flinging mud at each other, one bitchy podcast is embarrassing enough for all of them. But damn it would be riveting stuff lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Do you expect that Vince respond Punk in Austin's podcast?*

Hell no, he's gonna run as far away from that as possible. Which is what they always do. If I pretend it doesn't exist, it didn't happen.


----------



## Wrestling Eltie (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Do you expect that Vince respond Punk in Austin's podcast?*

When I heard about this podcast I wondered him Austin would ask "what's is wwe's fear with turning cena heel?" But I know he won't just like I know he won't bring up punk


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

Bret Hart has wrote a song about the situation, it's really touching.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Punk has just done what's best for business. He just guaranteed a Ryback push and bump up in Network subscriptions. Watch and see. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Lord Humongous said:


> Punk has just done what's best for business. He just guaranteed a Ryback push and bump up in Network subscriptions. Watch and see.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I could see them pushing Rybotch just to spite Punk,Like he would care tho the dude is living a dream right now


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Hes right tho..Mania sells out no matter how is there it sold out plenty with out Rock


10000% this. Mania gets bid on by cities like the Super Bowl and is put in places like Dallas where there is a real possibility of getting 200,000 people in attendance. They set that up years before there's even a hint at what the card would be. These cities wouldn't be so willing to bid on Mania unless they knew it was a draw. So in that aspect Punk is 100% right. Mania is the draw, who's on the card is extra.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> Yes. He's giving his side to the story but there's his side, WWE's side and the truth is in the middle. Unfortunately we're only ever going to get his side and that's where the problem is. I'm not disputing the injury stuff either btw. That's fucked up no matter what way you spin it. But how can you say he didn't complain about his injuries in WWE when he explicitly stated numerous incidents with the medical staff and even Vince himself?
> 
> Vince and HHH and practically everybody acknowledged his match at Mania 29 was the best of the night. But WWE has never paid people for having the best matches. In a business based completely on subjectivity, that's an asinine line of thinking and somebody in Punk's position ought to know better. He's salty because he never got paid as much as the part timers no matter what way he tries to spin it. And if they have him 5 minutes in the main event he probably would have complained that he didn't get 10 minutes. It's obvious there's no pleasing him so where does it end?
> 
> ...


Did he complained in public during his run? I have never seen, if yes then I take back my statements. But if its something which he is dealing that internally and some dirtsheets reports, kudos more respect for standing up.

Punk is possessed with being in main event and its his life goal. So, maybe thats why he his demanding the money, he thinks his ego of not being in the main event could be satisfied only if he his paid like one. You dont agree, I agree. And again its your subjective opinion that Punk wont be satisfied, and its not obvious that he wont be satisfied. Its your guessing and speculation

Punk never in his podcast said he has to be treated equally with the part timers. You initially said Punk didnt move big numbers in 2012 when the difference between him and Cena is low, and you are right Punk benefited a lot with Rock and later drew even big numbers but you sounded like he was a poor draw in 2012 but its not so.

Nobody thinks beating HHH would make him a megastar overnight, beating him is step wise process to a bigger and better build. It indeed harmed him especially after the aftermath that it followed. I dont want to bring the buys argument for SS 2011 when it had the lowest star power in years having only Cena and Orton as big stars, Punk as upcoming star and ppv being a repeat of MITB.

You dont need to respond, but your generalization of Punk fans as whiners etc was not good


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Now I'm finishing understand that they only gave him the 434 days title reign and the Undertaker to keep him silent.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> So a guy on the internet writes he maybe got it from Punk and you've gone to this conclusion already? i love the net.


 What I should have said is that it wouldn't surprise me if it was true, my mistake. 

P.S. Starbuck is a girl.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

cm punk should open a vineyard


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lebyonics said:


> Did he complained in public during his run? I have never seen, if yes then I take back my statements. But if its something which he is dealing that internally and some dirtsheets reports, kudos more respect for standing up.
> 
> Punk is possessed with being in main event and its his life goal. So, maybe thats why he his demanding the money, he thinks his ego of not being in the main event could be satisfied only if he his paid like one. You dont agree, I agree. And again its your subjective opinion that Punk wont be satisfied, and its not obvious that he wont be satisfied. Its your guessing and speculation
> 
> ...


What does it matter where he complained? He's complaining now. And yes, the whole medical situation is appalling and he had a right to get mad over it. Absolutely. I don't think anybody has denied that so I don't really know what point you're trying to make. 

Anyways, you say A, I say B. There's no point going back and forth over nothing.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Brock leaves because he said he felt wrestling was too real after he botched a moonsault- sill a fan favorite 

Austin leaves because he didn't wanna job to Brock- still a fan favorite 

Rock leaves to go follow the money to Hollywood-still a fan favorite 

Punk tries take time off to nurse years worth of injuries wwe made him fight trough only to get fired - quieter

somethings wrong with that picture


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

they spent money on WWE and WWE pay Punk...without WWE punk simply nothing and here comes punk disregrad WWE is a flat form so on...Punk worst than Bret Hart in Self Mark, sad thing is people out there punk mark worship his word as gospel. I don't know what about you but i find Punk on colt podcast like reading off a dirtsheet more than his own feeling...strange that he came out now not earlier.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

apokalypse said:


> they spent money on WWE and WWE pay Punk...without WWE punk simply nothing and here comes punk disregrad WWE is a flat form so on...Punk worst than Bret Hart in Self Mark, sad thing is people out there punk mark worship his word as gospel. I don't know what about you but i find Punk on colt podcast like reading off a dirtsheet more than his feeling...


Any top wrestler is a mark for themselves....Cena is likely a GIGANTIC mark for himself, but we won't be hearing aboot it until he retires. Dude probably thinks he's hot shit.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

BlueRover said:


> I agree that the WWE's biggest mistake with Punk is that they gave him the title and made him a big star in the first place. Punk's only interest is money, he proved that without a shadow of a doubt in this interview, but at the same time he's only popular among smarks, he is not a mainstream draw to offset all the negativity with backing him. Punk is a mistake from beginning to end, and it's very unfortunate he was given the title and the high-profile matches the WWE gave him, instead of someone else being given the shot.
> 
> I do not believe I have disliked anyone in professional wrestling as much as Arrogant Punk.


By the end I would say that he primarily cared about the money but that's because he hated his job at the end and the money appeared to be the only reason he was still in wrestling. But there certainly was a time where he was in it for more than just money. I have a hard time believing that the guy who cried in the ring during his entrance for his final ROH match was just in wrestling for the money. Something happened to him while he was in the WWE that made him lose his passion for wrestling.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

sesshomaru said:


> Any top wrestler is a mark for themselves....Cena is likely a GIGANTIC mark for himself, but we won't be hearing aboot it until he retires. Dude probably thinks he's hot shit.


there is Zero wrong with thinking this way,In wrestling you gotta believe you are the best


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Oliver-94 said:


> What I should have said is that it wouldn't surprise me if it was true, my mistake.
> 
> P.S. Starbuck is a girl.


Damn! i hate the net again..

P.S. shit I knew that, fuck you brain.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Brock leaves because he said he felt wrestling was too real after he botched a moonsault- sill a fan favorite
> 
> Austin leaves because he didn't wanna job to Brock- still a fan favorite
> 
> ...


That's only on here though. CM Punk chants were rampant for a long while after he left and if he were to ever return he would get a massive ovation. I think with the live crowds, they'll always be on a wrestler's side if he entertains as long as he doesn't do something Benoit-esque.


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

I was never a fan of Punk the wrestler and actually skipped his matches, so having listened to the whole podcast... that is the most time i've given to Punk and i'm glad because outside of wrestling he seem's like a standup guy.

But if what he say's is all true.... i expect the following.

He should never work for the WWE ever again! If he truly cares nothing for money, after how they have treated him, there is no reason for the guy to ever step inside a WWE ring again, go wrestle indies or whatever if he still has the wrestling itch but never WWE.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

if Punk big drawer in UFC or what ever like batista/Rock in hollywood then Punk will come back as Goat headlining WM but if punk doesn't then he will be like RVD not Brock Lesnar or Sting.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> What does it matter where he complained? *He's complaining now*. And yes, the whole medical situation is appalling and he had a right to get mad over it. Absolutely. I don't think anybody has denied that so I don't really know what point you're trying to make.
> 
> Anyways, you say A, I say B. There's no point going back and forth over nothing.


Um no he is not complaining. He is just sharing his side of the story. He started off by saying he is in a good place now and is moving on from all that happened. When you complain about something its because something is annoying you and you want it to change. Its not like he is on a mission to bring some sort of "change" in the WWE like 2011. At this point its clear as a day he does not give a fuck about the WWE anymore. 

Everyone wanted to know "What happened?" and he just told us. Simple as that.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Anyone care to ask when or if Punk would have returned? I mean he said Vince sent him a text asking if he's ready to return and Punk replied no, and then he got suspended after two weeks for about two months. The thing is how else was Vince supposed to react? Punk just up and left, and Vince was hoping that Punk was ready to return do you all think that Punk was just going to go on a month long vacation for himself, and return like nothing happened?

I'm not saying Punk is entirely wrong, but when you just leave the company high and dry like that, and then refuse to return when your bosses ask you too you have to expect some sort of reaction.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

thegame2432 said:


> 10000% this. Mania gets bid on by cities like the Super Bowl and is put in places like Dallas where there is a real possibility of getting 200,000 people in attendance. They set that up years before there's even a hint at what the card would be. These cities wouldn't be so willing to bid on Mania unless they knew it was a draw. So in that aspect Punk is 100% right. Mania is the draw, who's on the card is extra.


No one's disputing that WM is all going to sell out, but PPV buyrates for every WM aren't always the same.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

punk seems to have really creative mind about business and making money - on the other hand he wants to earn much more money. he acts like the fab five, we want your cash.
i think he has good ideas, but he should accept that wrestlers don'T get nba contracts.

wwe is the only product, if they don'T want him back and he still wants to get rich, he can guess out how good a business makes if he joines it-according ti what he is thinking that his marcet value is.

i think this guy has many faces. he reminds me of some friends which always feel mistreaten but themselves don'T act better. "Another one to see what happens if you want to sit on vinces chair.-like an old movey in that the brutal father/boss don'T want to chance his habits or to share more."


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Gojira_Shinigami said:


> Anyone care to ask when or if Punk would have returned? I mean he said Vince sent him a text asking if he's ready to return and Punk replied no, and then he got suspended after two weeks for about two months. The thing is how else was Vince supposed to react? Punk just up and left, and Vince was hoping that Punk was ready to return do you all think that Punk was just going to go on a month long vacation for himself, and return like nothing happened?
> 
> I'm not saying Punk is entirely wrong, but when you just leave the company high and dry like that, and then refuse to return when your bosses ask you too you have to expect some sort of reaction.


plus PUNK contract is out soon and from business stand point WWE trying to milk it...Punk consider signing new contract or now? if not then waste of time and money on punk while making his name for other workplace.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Um no he is not complaining. He is just sharing his side of the story. He started off by saying he is in a good place now and is moving on from all that happened. When you complain about something its because something is annoying you and you want it to change. *Its not like he is on a mission to bring some sort of "change" in the WWE like 2011*. At this point its clear as a day he does not give a fuck about the WWE anymore.
> 
> Everyone wanted to know "What happened?" and he just told us. Simple as that.


he wasn't rebelling in 2011 either. wrestling is not real man.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Firing him on his wedding day...I can't even pretend to be shocked. This is the same company that had no problem terminating an employee while she was pregnant.





Coriolanus said:


> Apparently Punk had this growth on his lower back that the WWE doctors said was a fatty deposit but they continuously refused to cut off, and the night of the Royal Rumble (this year), it was purple and they still refused to cut it. He goes to a doctor in Tampa after he leaves and it's a staph infection. Punk tells the doctor he's been working on it for 3 months and the doctor tells him he could have died since he wasn't getting the right antibiotic/treatment. Let that sink in.



Messed up, isn't it? I'm not surprised in the least though. It makes me wonder what the medical staff does with some, if not all of the other talents. I'd say some people should be concerned about that.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

apokalypse said:


> plus PUNK contract is out soon and from business stand point WWE trying to milk it...Punk consider signing new contract or now? if not then waste of time and money on punk while making his name for other workplace.


They're going to release the details of his contract?


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

ShaWWE said:


> Firing him on his wedding day...I can't even pretend to be shocked. This is the same company that had no problem terminating an employee while she was pregnant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In all fairness wasn't his contract up in June? Also when you walk out the way he did how did you think the company would respond? I'm not saying it's right what they did, but it seems as if Punk didn't expect to react in any way.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Agreed with a lot of what Punk had to say. I'll just leave it at that without getting too much into detail. How can he get over when part timers keep beating him, why shouldn't he be paid top dollar when he brought in those kind of merch numbers before turning heel, and CUT THE DAMN STAPH INFECTION.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Amazing how the WWE is in the wrong on everything while Punk is slighted with his great ideas and moral high ground.
Punk stands there delivering the zingers while everybody around him stands there in awe of his wrestling knowledge and moral high round with no heated response at all.
What a guy


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

After this Punk interview IMO they should repackage the doctor as a monster heel who tries to kill superstars.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

:clap. Make Kane the doctor.




StupidSexyFlanders said:


> After this Punk interview IMO they should repackage the doctor as a monster heel who tries to kill superstars.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow, listened to it from start to finish. Great interview... i thought he was being a bit of a baby (despite being a big fan of him). His reasoning is absolutely fine with me. In fact, he should have left sooner.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Where Punk would have to be in his WWE career to be happy...


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

What was the e-mail where you can send questions?


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Where Punk would have to be in his WWE career to be happy...


The only thing he wanted was the main event of wrestlemania.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

So, why take shots at the rock? In a business where everyone has nothing but good things to say about him, this _guy talks about the rock's drawing ability while his own title reign put people to sleep. Fuck, a finishing move's name has never been more appropriate_


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Gojira_Shinigami said:


> In all fairness wasn't his contract up in June? Also when you walk out the way he did how did you think the company would respond? I'm not saying it's right what they did, but it seems as if Punk didn't expect to react in any way.



What I got is that he was pissed that they did it on his wedding day, especially since Triple H had texted him & CM Punk told him that he'd talk after the honeymoon.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Full transcript.

http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/20...ll-all-interview-with-colt-cabana-transcribed


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Krispenwah said:


> The only thing he wanted was the main event of wrestlemania.


Yeah well there's some bigger names out there other than him so he needs to know when to take the back seat to them. 

Those guys are the reason there even (was) a C.M. Punk in WWE.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I was going to stay silent on this but fuck it, I'm getting it all out in 1 go. Major TL;DR incoming...
> 
> Mixed thoughts about this but I have been slightly surprised by the reaction and the fact that so many people are believing everything he said without question, especially when there are A LOT of holes in a number of the things he’s talking about. I will say straight up that where he does have a legit point and a very damning one at that is with the medical issues. If that thing on his back was a staph infection that went undiagnosed for 3 months then WWE are 150% in the wrong and it’s fucking disgusting that it was allowed to happen. There’s no debating that at all. Punk is right and WWE is at fault although I do believe he’s exaggerating. I say that because it seems like he wants to have his cake and eat it too and I reckon his attitude was a big contributing factor not only to the creative side of things but with the medical stuff. Punk likes to think of himself as some sort of Harley Race character who can be the tough guy and work hurt when it suits him and then complain when it doesn’t. Everybody works hurt. They all do it. Punk isn’t the first and he won’t be the last. That doesn’t make it right but it’s the way WWE has always been. These guys know what the schedule is before they sign up. Again, I’m not excusing it but when you go into something knowing what you’re up against and still complain, it’s kind of a moot point. It does highlight just how severe the schedule is though and that's perhaps the most damning thing about the whole shoot; WWE medical.
> 
> ...


Excellent post.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Couldn't Phil sue the WWE or that doctor for negligence regarding the staph infection?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> What was the e-mail where you can send questions?


It's [email protected] man.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

House Blackbeard said:


> Couldn't Phil sue the WWE or that doctor for negligence regarding the staph infection?


Yes. But I get the feeling he won't because his story is bullshit


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

xerxesXXI said:


> Yes. But I get the feeling he won't because his story is bullshit


I don't see how it's possible to be bullshit. He claims he saw his wife's doctor who proceeded to diagnose him correctly and gave him correct medication to cure the infection. That's a matter of private medical records that would prove the accuracy of his story. His wife's doctor is not going to falsify private medical records. The records would indicate the type of infection and how long the infection was there, which would prove his story and the timetable of his story for improper diagnosis from the WWE medical team.



Starbuck said:


> The pay issue is simple. Taker, HHH and Cena have been main event talent and company standard bearers for over a decade. The Rock is the Rock and Brock is a special case. CM Punk had 2 good years. That does not entitle him to earn the same money as 20+ year veterans. It doesn’t and nothing he says will change that.


I don't disagree with this with the exception of one potential issue. My issue is he said in the podcast in his meeting with Vince and Hunter, that Triple H said "well you know Punk your match at Mania was like the main event". True or not? Can't say, because only those 3 people know. But if it is true, and HHH said that, I think Punk has a legitimate gripe to be paid the same as Undertaker. How the rest of the payscales are structured for HHH, Brock, Cena, Rock? I have no idea and they were higher on the card so that would seem to indicate their pay is higher and should be.

But I do think he has a legit gripe about being paid less than his actual opponent, especially if it's true one of the main office guys (Triple H) said to him his match was like the main event.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:sodone



Superkick said:


> It's [email protected] man.


Thanks dude!


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

I wonder what the motive was to not give Punk the ball and let him run with it. I know he obviously loves Cena but that there has to be more to it then personal feelings.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Oakue said:


> I don't disagree with this with the exception of one potential issue. My issue is he said in the podcast in his meeting with Vince and Hunter, that Triple H said "well you know Punk your match at Mania was like the main event". True or not? Can't say, because only those 3 people know. But if it is true, and HHH said that, I think Punk has a legitimate gripe to be paid the same as Undertaker. How the rest of the payscales are structured for HHH, Brock, Cena, Rock? I have no idea and they were higher on the card so that would seem to indicate their pay is higher and should be.
> 
> But I do think he has a legit gripe about being paid less than his actual opponent, especially if it's true one of the main office guys (Triple H) said to him his match was like the main event.


Punk's mentality is dumb because it's not just about the match being like the main event. They were just praising him. That doesn't determine your pay. It's about your drawing ability and your financial worth to the company.

Wrestlemania 23 had Shawn Michaels and Cena close, which by Batista's own admission was because they thought Shawn would put on the better match. I very much doubt Shawn Michaels got more money than either Batista (who was the next biggest star in the company after Cena) or Undertaker.

Ric Flair and Shawn Michaels were offered the closing spot at Wrestlemania 24. This was simply out of respect for Ric Flair. Ric Flair declined. But whether he accepted it or not, neither of these two will have been paid as much John Cena or Triple H for example even if they closed. I also doubt Edge, who basically lucked into closing the show, would have been paid as much either Cena or Triple H or Undertaker (who was in the same match as Edge).

At Wrestlemania 26, Undertaker and Shawn Michaels were given the closing spot, but again, I very much doubt either of them were paid as much as Cena and Batista.

Wrestlemania has billed their show around several big matches for many years. CM Punk is pandering to smarks here because he knows damn well why he won't get paid as much Cena, Undertaker, Triple H, or The Rock. He was on top for 2 years, and whilst he's a main eventer, his drawing ability is probably around Edge or Orton level, not Cena, Rock, Batista or even Undertaker/Triple H level, both of whom have been with WWE and consistently around the top spot for over a decade.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

I really hope Steph and Trips are on Raw next monday


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I am finding it interesting to go back and watch some of the CM Punk interviews before this podcast told us the history. Its like seeing it from the other side.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K5F6xG-Rbs


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Wow. Interesting stuff, but the response to this will be just as intriguing. Good for Punk getting out while the ship was sinking creatively and his health was deteriorating.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Punk's mentality is dumb because it's not just about the match being like the main event. They were just praising him. That doesn't determine your pay. It's about your drawing ability and your financial worth to the company.
> 
> Wrestlemania 23 had Shawn Michaels and Cena close, which by Batista's own admission was because they thought Shawn would put on the better match. I very much doubt Shawn Michaels got more money than either Batista (who was the next biggest star in the company after Cena) or Undertaker.
> 
> ...


Didn't know Edge or Orton had outsold Cena in merch. So saying he wasn't around Cena is false, he was, he headlined PPVs that did just as well without him. He had his value, if he can do that then he can be that top draw guy. He was never giving a chance. His chance ended after SS and they took it easy with him and looked back at Cena again. O


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Really the 2 main things here, IMO, are The all the "medical issues' that were mishandled by the WWE doctors and the fact they fired the guy on his wedding day, after he told them he would talk as soon as he got back from his honeymoon.

The rest here is a guy saying he was unhappy with his pay or spot on the card, or other working conditions, which there is always 2 sides to these stories and I am sure the truth would lie somewhere in the middle of the 2 sides.

Though I guess Punk could be lying about the medical stuff and the date of his "firing" but that lying about those things is something easily disproven so I doubt Punk would lie about those things.

Glad the guy finally did tell his side of the story finally, hopefully gives closer to fans that wanted (or needed it).


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

WilfyDee said:


> I wonder what the motive was to not give Punk the ball and let him run with it. I know he obviously loves Cena but that there has to be more to it then personal feelings.


Because honestly? It doesn't really matter.

On the internet, everyone is obsessed with wrestling exploding again and becoming mainstream, not being able to accept that it's carved its niche and will remain there. WWE has had very consistent live attendance and viewership for the past decade (barring the initial jump from when Batista/Cena first went to the top). This is in their financial reports. Where they were really hit was the PPV business.

You hear it all the time on WF. CM Punk was creating a lot of buzz in 2011. He was getting a lot of attention. But Summerslam 2011 had a crap buyrate. He did nothing for PPV which is where WWE was getting its decline. Even before losing to Triple H, it would have been obvious to Vince that it's no point building the company around him because he's not going to be The Rock. No one can be The Rock. It's a different time now. 

Cena is the ultimate company man, and CM Punk may have outsold his shirts once in 2011 (six years after Cena has been selling a ridiculous amount and years removed from his own peak), but that means nothing. Jeff Hardy outsold Cena in 2009 too. But WWE generally is very consistent in their business and there's no reason for them to make Cena take a backseat, especially when they were in the process of building the Rock/Cena matches. That's what it comes down to.

Five years from now, I guarantee no one will give a fuck about CM Punk and the so called ball being dropped when it was never in a position to be dropped in the first place. Bryan is bigger than Punk ever was right now. The proof is in the pudding with him headlining to better numbers. And WWE is about to create more stars in Reigns, Ambrose and Rollins.



Armani said:


> Didn't know Edge or Orton had outsold Cena in merch. So saying he wasn't around Cena is false, he was, he headlined PPVs that did just as well without him. He had his value, if he can do that then he can be that top draw guy. He was never giving a chance. His chance ended after SS and they took it easy with him and looked back at Cena again. O


Edge and Orton were headlining with Cena/Batista in a better period. The PPV numbers alone were much, much better. Just outselling Cena in t-shirts doesn't mean crap if you're not making any difference in live attendance and viewership. That's the important part.

There's been one time that happened in the last decade, and it's when Batista went to the top, and Cena went to the top. That's it. The WWE brand right now is consistent enough that this time next year, you'll see that CM Punk's absence had fuck all of an effect on live attendance or average viewership.


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> the fact they fired the guy on his wedding day, after he told them he would talk as soon as he got back from his honeymoon.
> .


We don't know what Triple H was going to say. For all we know he could have said the papers were already on the way and he wanted to tell him over the phone. The day he got fired was likely a bad coincidence and not the vindictive action people make it out to be.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

The "wedding day" thing is confusing to me. Because unless AJ Lee has some sort of clause in her contract where they'd sue her for every dollar she ever made unless she fulfills her contract and she's not allowed to quit...it didn't appear to bother her as much as it did him.

So that whole thing perplexes me. I'd like to know why she's still there given all this info.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Superkick said:


> It's [email protected] man.


that didn't work.

did you mean @gmail?


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Oakue said:


> *I don't see how it's possible to be bullshit. He claims he saw his wife's doctor who proceeded to diagnose him correctly and gave him correct medication to cure the infection. That's a matter of private medical records that would prove the accuracy of his story. His wife's doctor is not going to falsify private medical records. The records would indicate the type of infection and how long the infection was there, which would prove his story and the timetable of his story for improper diagnosis from the WWE medical team.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why not sue? He had no trouble going after royalties but why pump the brakes when it's a matter that has to do with his life? I think I know why. This guy likes to bitch, is that even disputable?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The One Man Gang said:


> that didn't work.
> 
> did you mean @gmail?


No, I meant mail.com. Worked for me. 

Go to the 7:20 mark on the podcast to hear him announce the address.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

xerxesXXI said:


> Then why not sue? He had no trouble going after royalties but why pump the brakes when it's a matter that has to do with his life? I think I know why. This guy likes to bitch, is that even disputable?


I don't know why he didn't sue but just because he didn't, doesn't make the story bullshit. Most of his story could be disputed. I agree with that. Most of what he said there is another side which I'm sure is vastly different than his.

But the medical part of the story, I don't see much room for another side. He's got the medical records from a private doctor in practice in Tampa (I think he said he was located), that is not associated with WWE who diagnosed him with a staph infection and told him the WWE gave him the wrong form of antibiotics. There's not much to dispute there. He has the medical and pharmaceutical records from the prescribed antibiotics to prove the diagnosis and timetable of the diagnosis is accurate and truthful.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Because honestly? It doesn't really matter.
> 
> On the internet, everyone is obsessed with wrestling exploding again and becoming mainstream, not being able to accept that it's carved its niche and will remain there. WWE has had very consistent live attendance and viewership for the past decade (barring the initial jump from when Batista/Cena first went to the top). This is in their financial reports. Where they were really hit was the PPV business.
> 
> ...


Your argument is basically is that Punk didn't get his push because you don't think he will succeed. It's not about what you think. Punk didn't just outsold him, nobody did it as much as Punk that's the difference. He brought a lot of attention in 2011 that it didn't get in a long time, WWE just didn't capitalize on it. All the top draws didn't become draws from just overnight if you go back you will see how low those PPV buys were compared to previous years, it's about the stories and how hot WWE is, WWE was much hotter than now. It's kind of a miracle to bring those fans back when your show isn't any good and it's already been done. 

Lol Viewers and live attendance are lower than last years and also it's about the team effort, the roster is irrelevant to too many viewers. Brock didn't do shit with his reign today, it didn't help them in the slightest, yet people still call him a big draw maybe in UFC when people wanted to see a WWE guy get his ass kicked. 

No matter what, Cena can't bring buys today either so it's not about that, it's way more than that. Punk/Rock buys for example did the highest non WM since AE I think which shows that people buy into him, he's not some joke. Bryan isn't a bigger draw either, his best PPV buys were always in big PPVs or PPVs with Punk or Cena included. So it's not like he was a major PPV draw by himself, he wasn't.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The One Man Gang said:


> that didn't work.
> 
> did you mean @gmail?


It worked fine for me.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I found this quite odd but HHH recent favored this Punk tweet p

Coach @CMPunk · Nov 22
Eat, train, watch @MetamorisPro sleep, eat, train, watch @ufc .....repeat. (Hi Paul!)


You would assume Punk would block HHH from twitter since he hates him and all that but he didn't.


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

Armani said:


> Your argument is basically is that Punk didn't get his push because you don't think he will succeed. It's not about what you think. Punk didn't just outsold him, nobody did it as much as Punk that's the difference. He brought a lot of attention in 2011 that it didn't get in a long time, WWE just didn't capitalize on it. All the top draws didn't become draws from just overnight if you go back you will see how low those PPV buys were compared to previous years, it's about the stories and how hot WWE is, WWE was much hotter than now. It's kind of a miracle to bring those fans back when your show isn't any good and it's already been done.
> 
> Lol Viewers and live attendance are lower than last years and also it's about the team effort, the roster is irrelevant to too many viewers. Brock didn't do shit with his reign today, it didn't help them in the slightest, yet people still call him a big draw maybe in UFC when people wanted to see a WWE guy get his ass kicked.
> 
> No matter what, Cena can't bring buys today either so it's not about that, it's way more than that. Punk/Rock buys for example did the highest non WM since AE I think which shows that people buy into him, he's not some joke. Bryan isn't a bigger draw either, his best PPV buys were always in big PPVs or PPVs with Punk or Cena included. So it's not like he was a major PPV draw by himself, he wasn't.


Boo fucking hoo. It's not Punks call to make. I agree that he deserved it more. But he didn't get it. It happens to nearly everyone with a job. You suck it up and do your best anyways or you find another one.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jun 20, 2014)

It was obvious to me that CM Punk had been working hurt, but had no idea to the extent as disclosed in the interview. My takeaway was that WWE loosely runs a racehorse until it collapses. And it brings the concept of a corporate doctor in question. A doctor that is employed by a company, and works solely for a company's best interest is no longer a real doctor. What "doctor" does not recognize a staph infection, which can be fatal? What "doctor" says, yes you probably need surgery but you're scheduled to wrestle tonight/next week?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

It's funny. You'd never see Sheamus bitching about not being in the main event at Wrestlemania. I'm a big Sheamus fan but he had never had a great Wrestlemania moment except winning the title in 18 seconds and that's hardly counts as a match. When he got injured at Money in the Bank 2013 after all the bumps he took, he came back after the injury and kept working.

Ryback injured CM Punk... so what! Look at Sheamus' bumps in that ladder match, it's insane. His leg had a huge bruise on it.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Armani said:


> Your argument is basically is that Punk didn't get his push because you don't think he will succeed. It's not about what you think. Punk didn't just outsold him, nobody did it as much as Punk that's the difference. He brought a lot of attention in 2011 that it didn't get in a long time, WWE just didn't capitalize on it. All the top draws didn't become draws from just overnight if you go back you will see how low those PPV buys were compared to previous years, it's about the stories and how hot WWE is, WWE was much hotter than now. It's kind of a miracle to bring those fans back when your show isn't any good and it's already been done.
> 
> Lol Viewers and live attendance are lower than last years and also it's about the team effort, the roster is irrelevant to too many viewers. Brock didn't do shit with his reign today, it didn't help them in the slightest, yet people still call him a big draw maybe in UFC when people wanted to see a WWE guy get his ass kicked.
> 
> No matter what, Cena can't bring buys today either so it's not about that, it's way more than that. Punk/Rock buys for example did the highest non WM since AE I think which shows that people buy into him, he's not some joke. Bryan isn't a bigger draw either, his best PPV buys were always in big PPVs or PPVs with Punk or Cena included. So it's not like he was a major PPV draw by himself, he wasn't.


Uh, actually, there's plenty of evidence that the top draws become draws pretty quickly. WWE is the only game in town right now. They're not competing with anyone else. If they need to take a year or two to establish a draw, then they could do with that anyone. Someone who apparently could've become as Rock or Austin in today's climate wouldn't need that.

Batista headlined the only Wrestlemania in the last decade to do over a million buys without outside help. He did that three months after he was a mid-carder. Batista was never a big mid-carder either. His storyline happened, and all of a sudden, people just went mad and they bought the hype and the show. From Royal Rumble to Wrestlemania 21. He then went onto become WWE's biggest draw that year, both on PPV and otherwise. Now Triple H did the right thing and put him over, but notice how WWE reaped the rewards of his push almost instantly. They didn't have to invest in him for another two years. It happened almost right away, and they decided to keep him in his position.

Cena was already selling huge merchandise in 2004 (more than anyone), but it took him until 2006 to surpass Batista as an overall draw. He didn't outdraw Wrestlemania 21 with the same person opposite him. That's how big Batista got off that hype and it happened quickly.

Cena himself was no slouch as live attendance in general in the WWE jumped up for both Cena and Batista's respective tours. So they both obviously made an impact very quickly. WWE ran with them both then.

CM Punk had no impact in the peak of his storyline. What fucking attention? PPV buys didn't increase at Summerslam 2011 and PPV really proves your worth along with live attendance. They got a little increase at MITB 2011 and it went dead. Internet hype and some articles don't mean shit when they don't translate. That's where this shitty argument Punk marks always bring up died. When he didn't deliver when apparently he was the hottest thing since sliced bread. Merchandise is merchandise but if you're having no impact on live attendance or PPV, then you can't claim to be such a big draw because you're not. WWE has been very consistent in the last decade after the initial surge brought by Batista/Cena rising. So what did CM Punk do exactly? He did fuck all. Nothing to prove why WWE shouldn't have dropped the ball with him.

How many times do people say the same shit about Bryan? That WWE treated him like crap. Oh, but hey, look at HIAC 2013 which Bryan headlined and HIAC 2012 which Punk headlined and you'll notice that Bryan did better. And this was at a stage where CM Punk had been given a hell of a lot more than Bryan had been given. CM Punk is a fucking flop. He's not an Austin or Rock, he's not even a fucking Cena or Batista. Bryan is already showing how deluded those people who believed that bullshit are.

When you're a draw, you're going to draw. Because people want to see you and will pay to see you. Bryan only got a superpush before Wrestlemania 30 but he was already doing well, and better than CM Punk ever did, when he wasn't being booked as Cena.

People are upset the company wasn't built around Punk, but it's like they fail to realise that Punk was never going to become bigger than Cena. And Cena himself was in a planned match with Rock shortly after that pipebomb happened. Vince isn't going to make everything about CM Punk because it'd be fucking stupid. He's also hard to work with, and he may have outsold Cena but that's in 2011. Cena has been selling the most merchandise on the roster since 2004. 2004. Think about that for a second. His biggest years are long behind him.


----------



## Brocky1 (Mar 1, 2014)

I know where punks coming from and the business needs change but the the phrase "Don't hate the player, hate the game" comes to mind. 

Business has been like that past,present and more than likely future, every wrestler knows its tough top to bottom,what there getting into and types of characters run it,not just in the wwe.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Uh, actually, there's plenty of evidence that the top draws become draws pretty quickly. WWE is the only game in town right now. They're not competing with anyone else. If they need to take a year or two to establish a draw, then they could do with that anyone. Someone who apparently could've become as Rock or Austin in today's climate wouldn't need that.
> 
> Batista headlined the only Wrestlemania in the last decade to do over a million buys without outside help. He did that three months after he was a mid-carder. Batista was never a big mid-carder either. His storyline happened, and all of a sudden, people just went mad and they bought the hype and the show. From Royal Rumble to Wrestlemania 21. He then went onto become WWE's biggest draw that year, both on PPV and otherwise. Now Triple H did the right thing and put him over, but notice how WWE reaped the rewards of his push almost instantly. They didn't have to invest in him for another two years. It happened almost right away, and they decided to keep him in his position.
> 
> ...


Batista push happened during WM season which will attract a lot of people who won't even watch later in the year, also Batista wasn't a midcarder, the guy was undefeated and was put over the top dogs before he even got to RR like beating Benoit clean and basically everyone when he was in Evolution that' not a midcarder, everyone in that group was supposed to be the future of the company and they have build them very well so it's not something that came overnight. Punk was pushed in a time were people turned off completely anyway, and was losing to basically everyone so it takes time for a guy who was known for jobbing the whole year. Don't act like the business back then was this bad, it wasn't, it just needed a kick back. They still had a lot of viewers. Even that Batista push wasn't enough to beat Punk buys with The rock in RR which was the highest since the AE which gives you the impression that people buy in to him and his title reign. Also just so you know Punk was doing well in 2009 when he was the ME.

Night Of Champions: 267,000
Summerslam: 369,000
Hell In A Cell: 300,000

The attendance for SD in 2009 was so high too even higher than Raw and the few previous years and following years too. 


Also wait a second here, HIAC 13 had HBK/Cena return and HHH/Punk in the PPV while HIAC 12 only had Punk which did impressively well without Cena who later in the year in TLC had lower buys than the previous year which was headlined by Punk. Plus RR 12 which had Punk/Ziggler for the title got the highest buys since 2008 with 483,000 buys. Also PB got 198,000 buys which is higher than this Biggest match of all time in TLC 13 lol. Punk wasn't bad at PPV numbers at all. Austin had low buys when he was first getting pushed too, all of them did. Nobody starts a big PPV mover, it takes a lot of attention and starpower at first to put that person on that caliber. 

Actually think about how impressive is that when Punk was the one of all people to outsell him in merch and no it was for almost 8 months according to Punk and he was outselling Cena on occasions too like earlier this year he was. Both are big stars for the company.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The Washington post picked up the story.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

WilfyDee said:


> I wonder what the motive was to not give Punk the ball and let him run with it. I know he obviously loves Cena but that there has to be more to it then personal feelings.


same reason why you shouldn't appoint Balotelli as the team captain. he's a great player but you can't really trust him.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Once piece of the puzzle regarding Punk not being pushed to be the top guy is that he was saying publicly (at a Comic Con, on Twitter, etc.) that he was going to retire by 35. He almost left after his previous contract ended and admits he talked himself into giving it "the old college try."

To make him The Guy would make little sense for a company that knew he was going to retire soon after, and that he was only hanging around so he could main event WM. Why put The Machine behind a guy who was heading out the door?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I found this quite odd but HHH recent favored this Punk tweet 

Coach @CMPunk · Nov 22
Eat, train, watch @MetamorisPro sleep, eat, train, watch @ufc .....repeat. (Hi Paul!)


You would assume Punk would block HHH from twitter since he hates him and all that but he didn't.


----------



## emil_vlkv (Oct 11, 2010)

*Punk's comment about Orton?*

Why isn't anyone talking about CM Punk's comment on Orton? He basically said that Orton is still using drugs all the time, despite having two strikes.Then added that WWE knows about it and doesn't care anymore. 
I checked the thread about CM Punk/Colt podcast and all the comments are about HHH/Vince/Jericho etc.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Uh, actually, there's plenty of evidence that the top draws become draws pretty quickly. WWE is the only game in town right now. They're not competing with anyone else. If they need to take a year or two to establish a draw, then they could do with that anyone. Someone who apparently could've become as Rock or Austin in today's climate wouldn't need that.
> 
> Batista headlined the only Wrestlemania in the last decade to do over a million buys without outside help. He did that three months after he was a mid-carder. Batista was never a big mid-carder either. His storyline happened, and all of a sudden, people just went mad and they bought the hype and the show. From Royal Rumble to Wrestlemania 21. He then went onto become WWE's biggest draw that year, both on PPV and otherwise. Now Triple H did the right thing and put him over, but notice how WWE reaped the rewards of his push almost instantly. They didn't have to invest in him for another two years. It happened almost right away, and they decided to keep him in his position.
> 
> ...


I dont get it, how is it fair to compare 2004 and 2011. Firstly unlike merchandise sales, ppv buys cannot be attributed to one single person or feud if they have properly build other stars and other feuds. I dont know statistics but did Batista drastically increase the buys from previous year or did the buys fall back drastically the next mania. If so, I accept Batista is the real star, if not there are other factors like better booking, more stacked up star profiles and rising stars like Cena and Batista runnin through that entire period

Wrestling is dead now, proof, if Batista was a huge draw he should have done amazing business in 2014, which didnt happen, viewership is down from last year.

And its funny you bring up two examples of Punk SS 2011 and HIAC 2012. Lets compare

SS 2011 - only big stars Cena and Ortan, Rising star - Punk with two months of build, uptil then jobber,ppv repeat of MITB. Comparison with 2004 Wrestlemania season and how Batista was pushed for short period without considering the star power and interest in wrestling of that time is ridiculous.

HIAC 2012 - big stars - Punk and Ortan
HIAC 2013 - big stars - Punk, Ortan, returning Cena and a rising star in Bryan, also Michaels as guest referee

And you are comparing this both

Punk cannot be a draw what Batista or Cena was, just like how Batista and Cena cannot be what Austin or Rock was. Punk could have been the biggest draw had he been booked properly for this era, you are giving him 2 months time to do top business when overall wrestling is dead. And I dont think Batista was jobber before his initial push, I think he was part of Legacy and was booked well, I dont remember.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Armani said:


> Batista push happened during WM season which will attract a lot of people who won't even watch later in the year, also Batista wasn't a midcarder, the guy was undefeated and was put over the top dogs before he even got to RR like beating Benoit clean and basically everyone when he was in Evolution that' not a midcarder, everyone in that group was supposed to be the future of the company and they have build them very well so it's not something that came overnight.


Revisionist history, and bollocks. You obviously weren't watching.

Batista was never supposed to be the future of anything. He was a crappy mid-carder at best. His victories over Benoit and Jericho happened when his push started in late 2004. That was leading into the build of New Year's Revolution. No one thought he'd become so big so don't make up crap.

CM Punk was already a former World Champion in 2011, got to shoot on the company and pander to smarks, but still didn't do shit for buys at his peak in 2011.



> Punk was pushed in a time were people turned off completely anyway, and was losing to basically everyone so it takes time for a guy who was known for jobbing the whole year. Don't act like the business back then was this bad, it wasn't, it just needed a kick back. They still had a lot of viewers.


Punk was being pushed on and off since 2008. He was never able to outshine anyone until most of the big stars had left. Punk's peers are guys like Del Rio, The Miz, and R-Truth. That's what he needed to rise above. Not exactly hard.



> Even that Batista push wasn't enough to beat Punk buys with The rock in RR which was the highest since the AE which gives you the impression that people buy in to him and his title reign.


So it takes The Rock to help Punk seem noteworthy. Got it.



> Also just so you know Punk was doing well in 2009 when he was the ME.
> 
> Night Of Champions: 267,000
> Summerslam: 369,000
> Hell In A Cell: 300,000





> The attendance for SD in 2009 was so high too even higher than Raw and the few previous years and following years too.


This isn't true, so stop bullshitting and lying. Batista was asked to come back to Smackdown in 2009 because Smackdown wasn't doing well. Guess who had reign over Smackdown in 2009? Edge, Jeff and CM Punk for the most part.

And Smackdown never had better attendance than Raw in 2009. Holy shit. Please stop making up crap. Raw is the A show, always has been.

In regards to the PPVs, let me help you out here. You had two brands back in 2009. You had two World title matches. Raw was the A show like it always has been. Guess who else was in those PPVs and competing for WWE Championship? Just happened to be these two guys called John Cena and Randy Orton.

Opposite CM Punk in his matches was Jeff Hardy, the most over superstar in the company at the time. Not to mention 2009 was in decline over the previous year. Doing nothing to help your argument here.



> Also wait a second here, HIAC 13 had HBK/Cena return and HHH/Punk in the PPV while HIAC 12 only had Punk which did impressively well without Cena who later in the year in TLC had lower buys than the previous year which was headlined by Punk. Plus RR 12 which had Punk/Ziggler for the title got the highest buys since 2008 with 483,000 buys. Also PB got 198,000 buys which is higher than this Biggest match of all time in TLC 13 lol. Punk wasn't bad at PPV numbers at all. Austin had low buys when he was first getting pushed too, all of them did. Nobody starts a big PPV mover, it takes a lot of attention and starpower at first to put that person on that caliber.


Perfect example of a Punk mark. Has to make up lies since the facts paint a different picture.

Firstly, in reference to TLC:

TLC 2010 (John Cena vs. Wade Barrett): 195,000 buys
TLC 2011 (CM Punk vs. The Miz vs. Alberto Del Rio): 179,000 buys
TLC 2012 (John Cena vs. Dolph Ziggler): 175,000 buys

TLC 2013 did 181,000 buys. If you'll notice, all of it in decline since 2010 pretty much. Punk did 4,000 more buys in 2012, and couldn't outdraw Orton/Cena version 1000 two years later. Punk wasn't even on the card in 2012. His absence made a 4,000 difference then. Fucking lol. Basically, he did fuck all.

Triple H wasn't in a match in HIAC 2012. Again, stop with the bullshit.

People can become big PPV movers quickly. Batista is the perfect example of this in 2005. Cena also is an example of this around that time too. Both managed to remain consistent for a couple years at least and it happened almost right away.




> Actually think about how impressive is that when Punk was the one of all people to outsell him in merch and no it was for almost 8 months according to Punk and he was outselling Cena on occasions too like earlier this year he was. Both are big stars for the company.


Back in 2006, when Kurt Angle left the company, he claimed he was selling more merchandise than anyone else in the company and making more money for the WWE than anyone else. This was obviously bullshit. I'm not about to take Punk's words as complete gospel when the dumbass doesn't even understand PPV buys on the podcast. Now there is definitely truth in his words, but merchandise isn't the end all, be all.

His high profile fueds were all fucking flops. He couldn't even draw with Brock Lesnar for fuck's sakes. It took The Rock to get a good number from him. Congratulations, anyone could do that with Rock.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Punk's comment about Orton?*

He didn't mention Orton directly that's why. He alluded to people using drugs, and in fact heavily implicated HHH when he asked him if he'd pissed in the cup.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Punk's comment about Orton?*

Only thing he mentioned that is sometimes Orton would say something if he didn't like it.

- Vic


----------



## emil_vlkv (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Punk's comment about Orton?*

He said a wrestler that still works with the company and already has two strikes. It's obvious Orton. There isn't any other active wrestler with two strikes.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Punk's comment about Orton?*



emil_vlkv said:


> He said a wrestler that still works with the company and already has two strikes. It's obvious Orton. There isn't any other active wrestler with two strikes.


Reyyyyyyy Midgetrio!


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

> His high profile fueds were all fucking flops. He couldn't even draw with Brock Lesnar for fuck's sakes. It took The Rock to get a good number from him. Congratulations, anyone could do that with Rock.


Not the Miz and R-Truth :cool2


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Lebyonics said:


> I dont get it, how is it fair to compare 2004 and 2011. Firstly unlike merchandise sales, ppv buys cannot be attributed to one single person or feud if they have properly build other stars and other feuds. I dont know statistics but did Batista drastically increase the buys from previous year or did the buys fall back drastically the next mania. If so, I accept Batista is the real star, if not there are other factors like better booking, more stacked up star profiles and rising stars like Cena and Batista runnin through that entire period
> 
> Wrestling is dead now, proof, if Batista was a huge draw he should have done amazing business in 2014, which didnt happen, viewership is down from last year.
> 
> ...


Firstly, interest in wresting was low. 2003 and 2004 numbers for live attendance were down. So it's pretty easy to attribute the increase to Batista and Cena since they were the biggest storylines in 2005 with Batista being the biggest part of the first half. Wrestlemania 22 with Cena/Triple H headlining did a full 100,000 less than Batista/Triple H.

Batista's return in 2014 drew over 5 million viewers for his appearance. That's higher than Lesnar's return, and only beaten by The Rock. Meltzer himself also said that he had the highest rated segments for the next few weeks. That's a huge number. So interest was very obviously there. People tuned in for his first appearance and he kept interest. Returning fans obviously didn't stick around because who the fuck would after looking at the state the show was in? His return was botched completely.

Viewership also isn't down compared to last year during the Mania period. It's suffering right now, and it was actually up during some of the earlier months leading into August. Also, just a note, viewership has been relatively consistent on average for several years now. Again, Punk being there made fuck all of a difference, and his absence hasn't done anything either.

And this flip flopping shows the hypocrisy of Punk marks. It takes really long to create a draw. But Punk was apparently so hot in 2011 and making the entire world notice, only to do fuck all for Summerslam 2011. And if you're going to point at the product overall being the most important thing (a stance I take consistently), then try to keep it in mind instead of sucking Punk dick except when the facts begin to paint a very different picture.

Guy was a huge fucking flop for what people supposed claim he was. Was he a draw? Of course, he sold merchandise, and he was the most important guy behind Cena. Was he someone who could have been as big as Austin or Rock, and WWE deliberately held back his potential? This is where you marks are full of shit. There was never that potential in the first place, and all everyone uses is that one month period in 2011 where there was a lot of buzz apparently only not realising that he actually did fuck all for PPV in the peak of that Summer of Punk bullshit.

Austin and Rock are the biggest draws in wrestling history. After them you had guys like Batista and Cena, and after them you had guys like Triple H, Undertaker and Shawn who weren't the leading big draws but were always good as the strong and consistent supporting players. Punk couldn't even rise up to latter two levels, how the fuck do Punk marks try to compare him to future Austin/Rocks when he did fuck all in 2011?

The fact is people use these supposed lack of push to justify their butthurt because they know dude never got to the top and couldn't get to the absolute top.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

TheGmGoken said:


> Not the Miz and R-Truth :cool2


Hold on, let me help you out here.

Survivor Series 2009 - 235,000 buys
Survivor Series 2010 - 244,000 buys
Survivor Series 2011 - 280,000 buys (The Rock in a tag team against two jobbers)
Survivor Series 2012 - 212,000 buys (Punk/Ryback/Cena)
Survivor Series 2013 - 179,000 buys

So apparently yes, even Miz and R-Truth draw better with The Rock. At least, much better than when CM Punk is in there with John Cena.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Hold on, let me help you out here.
> 
> Survivor Series 2009 - 235,000 buys
> Survivor Series 2010 - 244,000 buys
> ...


I Didn't mention Punk AT ALL. I made a joke. But since I'm a Punk fan you have to label me as the stereotyped Cm Punk fan. Good job. Why did you feel the need to mentioned CM Punk? Also Sseries2011 did 310k buys. But since I'm a Cm Punk fan I can't use logic. Way to make an ass of yourself

Also miz got blamed
http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0203/549309/the-miz/


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I suspected Punk was in the right, but it's good to have it confirmed. Thanks for the memories; nothing but the best to CM Punk.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

xerxesXXI said:


> Then why not sue? He had no trouble going after royalties but why pump the brakes when it's a matter that has to do with his life? I think I know why. This guy likes to bitch, is that even disputable?


Suing for medical malpractice is a lot more difficult than suing to get royalties that another party is contractually obligated to pay. With malpractice you would have to get experts to show what the doctor did wrong, show that the doctor actually was negligent, and show that because he was negligent Punk suffered harm. That's not an easy path to go down and the legal costs of this would be really high. But to get his contract royalties it's pretty easy because there was no real dispute about the facts. Punk left and WWE didn't pay his royalties. No real dispute so it's just up to interpreting the contract to see if Punk was in breach. And in this case he obviously wasn't or WWE wouldn't have settled so easily with him.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Firstly, interest in wresting was low. 2003 and 2004 numbers for live attendance were down. So it's pretty easy to attribute the increase to Batista and Cena since they were the biggest storylines in 2005 with Batista being the biggest part of the first half. Wrestlemania 22 with Cena/Triple H headlining did a full 100,000 less than Batista/Triple H.
> 
> Batista's return in 2014 drew over 5 million viewers for his appearance. That's higher than Lesnar's return, and only beaten by The Rock. Meltzer himself also said that he had the highest rated segments for the next few weeks. That's a huge number. So interest was very obviously there. People tuned in for his first appearance and he kept interest. Returning fans obviously didn't stick around because who the fuck would after looking at the state the show was in? His return was botched completely.
> 
> ...


People who claim Punk could have been next Austin or Rock or Cena are blind marks. As far as holding back potential, yes, had his booking been not fucked up, he could have been a much bigger draw than what he his now, maybe bigger than what Cena was the last 5 years. He had the 5th best year in merchandise sales behind the big four with all that bad booking.

Yeah Punk brought a lot of attention in mainstream media, but did it convert to ppv buys maybe no. Did WWE do justice to that hype, no.

And it has always been the product, anyone who says otherwise is blind. Had Austin, Rock or Batista existed in this era, the business wouldnt change one bit


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

As much as i enjoy reading your posts Caped Crusader, it's futile. Phillip marks will believe what they want to believe.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Lebyonics said:


> People who claim Punk could have been next Austin or Rock or Cena are blind marks. As far as holding back potential, yes, had his booking been not fucked up, he could have been a much bigger draw than what he his now, maybe bigger than what Cena was the last 5 years. He had the 5th best year in merchandise sales behind the big four with all that bad booking.
> 
> Yeah Punk brought a lot of attention in mainstream media, but did it convert to ppv buys maybe no. Did WWE do justice to that hype, no.
> 
> And it has always been the product, anyone who says otherwise is blind. Had Austin, Rock or Batista existed in this era, the business wouldnt change one bit


Cena's drawing ability is overrated to a grotesque degree. He's big for live attendance and merchandise(which Punk did match him), but other than that, not really a giant draw.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Jun 20, 2014)

CM Punk definitely had a positive impact on me. I only returned watching wrestling after a 10+ year hiatus because CM Punk interested me.


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> He's big for live attendance and merchandise(which Punk did match him),




That's 90% of what drawing is....


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Great podcast. It was nice to actually hear Punk talk about his problems in WWE. Fucked up being fired on his wedding day. WWFuckery.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Pudie said:


> That's 90% of what drawing is....


No it isn't, ratings and PPV are just as big if not bigger. Rock and Austin covered all 4 areas, Merch, Gate, Ratings and PPV. Cena ins't at their level.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Conor will sell more PPV buys than Cena pretty soon


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

CHIcagoMade said:


> As much as i enjoy reading your posts Caped Crusader, it's futile. Phillip marks will believe what they want to believe.


Stop stereotyping! And real cool using his real name. Should we call Big Boss a Jake Hager mark


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> No it isn't, ratings and PPV are just as big if not bigger. Rock and Austin covered all 4 areas, Merch, Gate, Ratings and PPV. Cena ins't at their level.


PPV is dead and a big reason why the Network shows them. And most people agree TV ratings have been a joke for years now with the advent of On Demand, PVR, etc. 

Both of these are obviously part of the equation. But the actual financial impact is what's most important. And that's live events and merch.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Conor will sell more PPV buys than Cena pretty soon


Like your sig, it's funny seeing some of the posts in here :ti.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

It's impossible to discuss something without arguing or insulting each other isn't it?


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> No it isn't, ratings and PPV are just as big if not bigger. Rock and Austin covered all 4 areas, Merch, Gate, Ratings and PPV. Cena ins't at their level.


Not to defend Cena, his drawing power is really overrated and i'm sure Punk would have surpassed him easily with the same booking he had.

But, we are not the Attitude Era anymore, is unfair to compare the current product with the hottest age of pro wrestling, also todays rating system is different with also a show of three hours.

No matter how big you are, there's no way in hell any current guy could match Austin or Rocky drawing power, not Cena, not Punk, not Lesnar, it's just not possible in todays product.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Sith Rollins said:


> Like your sig, it's funny seeing some of the posts in here :ti.


Yeah I do recognize that my posts are hilarious in a good way

I'm the fucking best comedian in this forum :fact


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

Punk mentioned having surgery in Alabama. That must be Dr. Andrews, who is the best in the world. WWE sent Daniel Bryan to Dr. Andrews also. 

That's messed up about the staph infection though. It sounds like WWE's doctor isn't trustworthy at all and that he pushes guys to "play hurt". NFL doctors do the same sort of crap.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Revisionist history, and bollocks. You obviously weren't watching.
> 
> Batista was never supposed to be the future of anything. He was a crappy mid-carder at best. His victories over Benoit and Jericho happened when his push started in late 2004. That was leading into the build of New Year's Revolution. No one thought he'd become so big so don't make up crap.


Dude he wasn't in a losing streak, he was in the Main damn staple that was the center of the show, he was booked as a monster a lot of times and was protected having him with Ric Flair as his partner, anyone in that locker room at that time would kill for that position. Orton was their first plans and Batista was their second, he said that in his documentaries. So he was considered for a push. Punk push happened because of his pipebomb, kayfabe wise he had a weak losing record before the push even started. He was a jobber since 2010 till then in 2011, so in casual eyes he was a nobody, plus his push happened after WM, if Punk booking was very solid from the beginning of the year he would have been a bigger star by then and wont be viewed as a joke. 



> CM Punk was already a former World Champion in 2011, got to shoot on the company and pander to smarks, but still didn't do shit for buys at his peak in 2011.


You mean 2009 but that was a long time ago and been a jobber ever since his match with Taker, so it's irrelevant to talk about.



> Punk was being pushed on and off since 2008. He was never able to outshine anyone until most of the big stars had left. Punk's peers are guys like Del Rio, The Miz, and R-Truth. That's what he needed to rise above. Not exactly hard.


So I'm confused here, did he get pushed or not? He was the ME in 2009 so how wasn't he able to outshine anyone? his feud with Hardy was the best that year and his work with Taker was good too, but just came too short. His following work with SES was great but was just used as a jobber staple. Not his fault. 



> So it takes The Rock to help Punk seem noteworthy. Got it.


:stupid:. Do you do this in purpose or are you just ignorant? Every top star needed exposure and big names to get over. Austin is a big example for that. 



> This isn't true, so stop bullshitting and lying. Batista was asked to come back to Smackdown in 2009 because Smackdown wasn't doing well. Guess who had reign over Smackdown in 2009? Edge, Jeff and CM Punk for the most part.
> 
> 
> And Smackdown never had better attendance than Raw in 2009. Holy shit. Please stop making up crap. Raw is the A show, always has been.


It wasn't doing well in terms of ratings dummy. My point is, he was doing well in terms of attendance and even buys when he was the champ only not the full year. 

https://sites.google.com/site/chrisharrington/wwe_house_shows_may2008_aug2014



> In regards to the PPVs, let me help you out here. You had two brands back in 2009. You had two World title matches. Raw was the A show like it always has been. Guess who else was in those PPVs and competing for WWE Championship? Just happened to be these two guys called John Cena and Randy Orton.


Those numbers NOC and HIAC were higher than the previous year except for SS. Doesn't change what I was trying to say. It was higher in buys with Punk on it.



> Perfect example of a Punk mark. Has to make up lies since the facts paint a different picture.
> 
> Firstly, in reference to TLC:
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if sarcasm or not. Orton/Cena which was advertise as the greatest of all time got only 2,000 higher than Punk/Miz/ADR. Punk wasn't meant to bring big numbers with these two, they are not even credible ME, they weren't fan fav nor did they care about them. At that time he was meant to be pushed against a bigger name to level up his star status, he wasn't at that level yet. 

Ok, HIAC 2012 did 199,000 buys without Cena, no big name just Punk. Cena absence did 17,000 compared to the previous year with him 182,000 so yeah lol. 



> Triple H wasn't in a match in HIAC 2012. Again, stop with the bullshit.


When did I say he was? lol. I was talking about 2013 when he was at ring side. HBK was the special ref, Punk had a match, and Cena returns in this PPV too. So two returns + two other big stars adds more buys, duh. 



> People can become big PPV movers quickly. Batista is the perfect example of this in 2005. Cena also is an example of this around that time too. Both managed to remain consistent for a couple years at least and it happened almost right away.


No he's not the perfect example, he was never been booked as bad as Punk before getting pushed in 2005, again he was in the main staple won clean matches in 2004 oct/Dec, won the rumble, and ME with Triple h. So he was meant to be pushed and even before that he wasn't jobbing in the staple as you suggested, if you call pairing him with Ric is then you're really....

Cena was still being pushed, he wasn't a joke when they started his push + he had big names to work with while Punk had Miz, Truth, and ADR. Do the calculation here and give your unbiased opinion instead of making shit up, they are not the same thing. 



> Back in 2006, when Kurt Angle left the company, he claimed he was selling more merchandise than anyone else in the company and making more money for the WWE than anyone else. This was obviously bullshit. I'm not about to take Punk's words as complete gospel when the dumbass doesn't even understand PPV buys on the podcast. Now there is definitely truth in his words, but merchandise isn't the end all, be all.


Well, it's from Meltzer anyway. There were tons of reports saying so. Even earlier this year, so how does that work. Either ways Merch does show how popular a wrestler is because the most popular wrestlers were measured by that too. 



> His high profile fueds were all fucking flops. He couldn't even draw with Brock Lesnar for fuck's sakes. It took The Rock to get a good number from him. Congratulations, anyone could do that with Rock.


So 333,000 buys wasn't good enough :lmao. Especially how he was in a losing streak and only beat Jericho for the #13234 times, you expect the casual to believe he can beat Brock when he was basically losing to every big star. Does that really make sense to you lol. When people saw Brock losing clean, people were freaking out because they thought he will lose all of his credibility and drawing power, same thing with Cena, if losing doesn't mean much then Cena wouldn't win those big matches and see reports saying they needed to protect him for the bigger matches (Brock). So this doesn't apply with Punk? Ha hater.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Great interview, i can't say anything in it suprised me, it's been known since the 80's that the WWE runs a sweat shop.

Most interesting nuggets.

1. He still resents what HHH did in 2011, and i believe he has a right to be, it made no sense, other than HHH ego for HHH to go over him.

2. That the WWE makes no long terms plans for anyone but Cena, not a suprise, the bray wyatt booking and a million other guys booking is proof of that

3. It was never about the money, although he talked about that a lot, it was obvious to me, that this was about not being in the main event in wrestmania, in any capacity.

4. hes a team player, his story about Rusev is amazing. it's obvious that he really respects the guys who work day in and day out, and put the work in there craft.

5. he confirmed everthing i ever suspected about HHH


6. Bautista got put in a bad spot by the WWE


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Conor will sell more PPV buys than Cena pretty soon


Conor outsold Cena as the mid card act on the card with the weakest main event of the year. He also did a 1 million dollar gate his third fight in.

:mcgregor



Pudie said:


> PPV is dead and a big reason why the Network shows them. And most people agree TV ratings have been a joke for years now with the advent of On Demand, PVR, etc.


PPV is sure dead when the network is making the company LOSE money. If they stayed on PPV they would still be profitable. PPV is nowhere near dead, just last year we had a boxing show do 2.2 million buys, just gotta offer the fights/matches people give a shit about.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Phil isnt a draw because he never fucking lost during his huge title reign. Casuals want to see him get his ass kicked and it never happened. No suprise buyrates shot up when Rock came back for RR because people finally realized Punk was finally going to get his ass kicked


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

That's a good point. WWE can't do weasel heels as well as they once could.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> Conor outsold Cena as the mid card act on the card with the weakest main event of the year.
> 
> :mcgregor


Conor HAS a smiley in a wrestling forum?

That shows us how big McGreGOAT is :mcgregor

When he knocks Aldo out and defends the belt more than 10 times, he'll surpass Fedor as the Greatest Fighter of All Time

Is Punk a Conor McGregor Guy or Nah?


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

kimino said:


> Well Punk i dont know the whole situation, but a growth in your back for 3 months?, Staphhylococus infections often form cellulitis and abscess, but to risk his life? it would need to fistulate onto his spine which is not frecuent in Staph Infections, still staph infections and any other skin pyogenic (pus) infection, have eritema(redness) and are very painful to the touch or if its in a place with movement.


You've never had staph have you? It wouldn't need to fistulate with his spine to kill him.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks like the Smarkbusters got in on this, too.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



Yes Era said:


> U can say that about a million guys. Shelton, Dibiase, Jake the Snake, Rick Rude. Punk isn't legendary and fans weren't into him like they were Bryan. That's the differnce.


How were people not into Punk when he was OUTSELLING CENA FOR MERCH?

Stop lying about stuff like Pun wasn't over or people were not into. Punk was always one of the most popular guys on the roster.



BoJackson said:


> I'm not denying that Punk has talent out the ass or that his merchandise sells were great, but his reactions were inconsistent as fuck, even during that month or so after the pipe bomb and SummerSlam when he was supposed to be a white hot property. Hate him all you want, but Cena's positive reactions, even if they are from that hated children and girl crowd, are pretty consistent from week to week. Punk was supposed to be the hottest thing in wrestling, yet he'd go one week of the crowd going crazy for him to the next when they were lukewarm at best. That's what I mean by him not being as big as he thinks. I don't blame him for it, nor do I really blame the WWE. Getting over consistently in the WWE can be a fickle as fuck monster. Case in point, Cena; He didn't get over with a rocket up the ass face push. He got over HUGE as a mid-card rapping heel. I doubt they ever actually expected him to be as big as he got. He was over as shit for a long time before they even gave him the title, too.


Punk always got some of the best reactions / pops of the night at every show he was at. And just because they were not as loud at some places as others isn't Punks fault its the stupid crowd at that show because if you look at other guys at those same shows it was even less for them. People Love to keep claiming Punk was not huge yet like I said almost a year later you still get CM PUNK chants breaking out at shows ALL THE TIME.

All you have to do is look at the last month of two of WWE shows and some of the most over guys get almost no reaction because the fans at some of the shows just suck.
People are always complaining about it on the live raw threads




theiwcispathetic said:


> too bad he didn't draw a dime


He out drew Cena in Merch and was always at worse in the top 3 but sure don't let the facts get in the way.


----------



## petespots (Nov 24, 2014)

Top class from Punk, McMahon is a bully and needs to be took down. Ringing 2 weeks after surgery to quote its a 4-6week recovery to ask him to return is a joke. These guys are the real life version of that Hugh Jackman Movie Real Steel, robots being used till they're fucked then discarded. The very few yes men cock sucking leeches get to stay around, anyone with and inkling of intelligence is ostracized (ala JR).


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

Poor CM Punk was sooo minstreated. He only had a 400+ day title run, the third longest in WWE history. Im sure there were plenty of main event talents that Punk could have gotten over during that run. 

The medical stuff seems messed up and I wouldn't trust that WWE doctor at all but no one forced Phil to wrestle. He said himself that he wanted to be a team guy like Cena and play hurt, but no one forced him to do that. 

and no he shouldn't expect to be paid as much as Rock. They had to pay Rock a lot to get him to leave his extremely successful movie career. It's about leverage. 

How does Punk know how much everyone else gets paid for every show anyway? Is he Jewish?

I don't feel sorry for Punk at all, especially after his chicken crap dig at 2k. What did 2k do to him, send him big check and promote his career in a game? They were even sponsoring the freaking podcast that Punk was shooting on and he still digs them. That says a lot about the character of CM PUnk.


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

that 1 hour and 40 minutes was more entertaining and interesting than WWE has been in years, i didn't like punk when he was active found him overrated but damn he is one cool guy from bringing this stuff to people attention at the expense of his own future prospects within the industry


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Saintpat said:


> Once piece of the puzzle regarding Punk not being pushed to be the top guy is that he was saying publicly (at a Comic Con, on Twitter, etc.) that he was going to retire by 35. He almost left after his previous contract ended and admits he talked himself into giving it "the old college try."
> 
> To make him The Guy would make little sense for a company that knew he was going to retire soon after, and that he was only hanging around so he could main event WM. Why put The Machine behind a guy who was heading out the door?


How wouldn't it make sense to make him THE GUY when most of THE GUYS were only ever THE GUY for 2-3 years tops.

The rock and austin were huge and both of them were just he top guy for 2 years each. How long was HBK the top guy? Like year at most? Brock Lesnar how long was he the top guy for like a year tops?

Ever since Hogan left the WWE until Cena took over the WWE only ever had THE TOP GUY be the top guy for 1-3 years MAX.

Punk easily could have been the face of the company for 2 years just like rock and austins time as the main guy


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

After hearing this interview i respect him more than ever, and i accept i was wrong if i ever misjudged him, even though i never went too far to insult him or anything like that. I was just waiting for his version of the story, and this satisfied every question i had. He has all the reasons of the world for doing what he did. I wouldn't ever ask him to go back to the WWE. Respect for Punk.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Great interview. It was interesting to hear some stuff from Punk's side.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> Looks like the Smarkbusters got in on this, too.


Who the fuck are they?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Conor HAS a smiley in a wrestling forum?
> 
> That shows us how big McGreGOAT is :mcgregor
> 
> ...


When he knocks out Aldo, and then knocks out both Mendes and Edgar in the first ever 2 on 1 handicap UFC fight he'll reach the pinnacle and be the first man to do 3,000,000 PPV buys.

:mcgregor


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

*Is Cm punk really worth 8-10 million?*

I cant think of why he would he say that he deserves to make that much when orton makes around 2 million, cena is around 6 million plus merch percentage and brock makes 5 million, as part timer.
Was Austin and rock able to make that much during attitude era?

he is asking to paid like a pro athlete but the demand for pro wrestling consumption is nowhere near as big as football, basketball, soccer etc.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

CM Punk "I don't want to give a shoot interview"....proceeds to give shoot interview

CM Punk "I don't care about money"...proceeds to complain about money the entire interview


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Is Cm punk really worth 8-10 million?*



wwe4universe said:


> I cant think of why he would he say he deserves that much when orton makes around 2 million, cena is around 6 million plus merch percentage and brock makes 5 million, as part timer.
> Was Austin and rock able to make that much during attitude era?
> 
> he is asking to paid like a pro athlete but the demand for pro wrestling consumption is nowhere near as big as football, basketball, soccer etc.


are you getting networth and how much you make per year mixed up? It seems so.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Is Cm punk really worth 8-10 million?*



wwe4universe said:


> I cant think of why he would he say he deserves that much when orton makes around 2 million, cena is around 6 million plus merch percentage and brock makes 5 million, as part timer.
> Was Austin and rock able to make that much during attitude era?
> 
> he is asking to paid like a pro athlete but the demand for pro wrestling consumption is nowhere near as big as football, basketball, soccer etc.


He was talking about everyone being paid less then they're worth. In other words, if his pay reflected his actual worth, then Cena's/Orton's would shoot right up too, and still be above Punk's, since they're worth more.


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> are you getting networth and how much you make per year mixed up? It seems so.


No thats their annual salary based on several articles I have read in the past. If it was networth those guys would be in the 10 million +


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Is Cm punk really worth 8-10 million?*

Everybody says Punk saves nearly all his money... wouldn't be surprised at all if he has that much squirreled away, whether it's sitting in the bank or he has it invested somewhere.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Zac512 said:


> CM Punk "I don't want to give a shoot interview"....proceeds to give shoot interview
> 
> CM Punk "I don't care about money"...proceeds to complain about money the entire interview



Think when in came about the money, it felt more like the principal of the thing. Like if you have bills to pay, you'd like a good paycheck, especially as the champion.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Is Cm punk really worth 8-10 million?*

Didn't Punk say that every dollar you make in WWE, Vince profits $14?


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

sesshomaru said:


> He was talking about everyone being paid less then they're worth. In other words, if his pay reflected his actual worth, then Cena's/Orton's would shoot right up too, and still be above Punk's, since they're worth more.


But does it matter if everyone works exceptionally hard? At the end of the day, the market of sports entertainment dictates the value of the wwe superstar, which is nowhere like the good old days


----------



## im_THAT_legend (Nov 24, 2014)

*Was this all a ploy?*

So with CM Punk breaking his silence finally, do you think he knew the chaos he'd be creating from telling his story? Did he subconsciously get everyone to turn around and lean towards despising the WWE and see how the crowd will react on tv shows now after the fact as if the cm punk chants weren't wild enough?


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Is Cm punk really worth 8-10 million?*

He's worth Tree Fiddy


----------



## Shadewood (Oct 29, 2002)

*Re: Is Cm punk really worth 8-10 million?*

is there any chance of just merging all these pointless CM Punk threads into one? you know just for the benefit of us wrestling fans that dont give a shit about a guy who couldnt care less about the industry anymore... seriously, theres about 20 on the go at the moment


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The "fucker" that kept raking him on the eyes during the Nexus debut :lmao


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm surprised he didn't walk out during the interview right before he answered the questions :justsayin


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Is Cm punk really worth 8-10 million?*

I don't know, why don't we all call his personal accountant, I'm sure he or she'd be happy to let us all know Punk's personal financial business!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Is Cm punk really worth 8-10 million?*



deepelemblues said:


> Everybody says Punk saves nearly all his money... wouldn't be surprised at all if he has that much squirreled away, whether it's sitting in the bank or he has it invested somewhere.


he bought a big apartment/mansion for $2 million in 2010 and i think he collect some income from a tattoo studio ( his appartement is just above the tattoo studio ) 
probably gettin bucks from Marvel too since he turned writer


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Is Cm punk really worth 8-10 million?*



wwe4universe said:


> No thats their annual salary based on several articles I have read in the past. If it was networth those guys would be in the 10 million +


oh that must include his base, Merch and PPV gets.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Was this all a ploy?*

I think Punk has everything worked out with the WWE legally now and wanted to tell his side of the story, and Colt Cabana gave him a platform to do it in the setting he wanted to. Doubt there is any ploy here.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

It's funny how the poll shows most people have a higher regard for Punk now and in the comments you see the haters.

They really are a vocal minority aren't they?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Was this all a ploy?*

SPOILER ALERT !!!






















































The Illuminatis did this.




















































































:jay2


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Was this all a ploy?*

No ploy, No work, Montreal Screwjob was not a work either, Neil Armstrong really DID land on the moon, Chemtrails DO NOT exist, you can put down the tinfoil hat now.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

ShadowZiggy said:


> Think when in came about the money, it felt more like the principal of the thing. Like if you have bills to pay, you'd like a good paycheck, especially as the champion.


true

I just find it funny how he wants to constantly say "it's not about the money" and act like he's better than the evil capitalists, yet he's been a pretty good capitalist himself.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Merged a few threads with this one. Carry on :aryep*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Punk's comment about Orton?*



emil_vlkv said:


> He said a wrestler that still works with the company and already has two strikes. It's obvious Orton. There isn't any other active wrestler with two strikes.


Uh there are PLENTY who have 2 strikes everyone's favourite Ziggler has a strike...and?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

The Smarkbusters made a few valid points in that video, especially the one addressing CM Punk being fired on his wedding day. He walked out like a bitch and kept his wedding a secret.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Punk's comment about Orton?*



Simply Flawless said:


> Uh there are PLENTY who have 2 strikes everyone's favourite Ziggler has a strike...and?


2 strikes. Pretty sure him and Rey are the only ones.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> The Smarkbusters made a few valid points in that video, especially the one addressing CM Punk being fired on his wedding day. He walked out like a bitch and kept his wedding a secret.


I doubt his wedding was really a secret to Hunter and Vince considering that AJ had taken time off for it.

:justsayin


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I doubt his wedding was really a secret to Hunter and Vince considering that AJ had taken time off for it.
> 
> :justsayin


Also, since he told HHH on the phone 2 days earlier that he was getting ready for his wedding and honeymoon and would call him as soon as he got home from the honeymoon :lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I doubt his wedding was really a secret to Hunter and Vince considering that AJ had taken time off for it.
> 
> :justsayin


Pretty sure Hunter knew. He called Punk and wanted to talk and Punk replied "My wedding is in 2 days and I'm going on my honeymoon but the first day I get back, I'll call you". So they at least knew 2 days before, getting his termination papers out to him probably was quick.


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

Interesting...



> Like every wrestling fan in the world, we franticly hunted for the download button on the latest episode of “The Art of Wrestling” with Colt Cabana in which his guest, CM Punk, was to “tell all” in this exclusive interview about him leaving the WWE, his treatment there and how he came to be so pissed off with wrestling.
> 
> We listened intently for 2 hours about his arguments with Triple H, his conversations with Vince McMahon, his absolute burial of The Ryback and somewhat The Undertaker too. However for your writer of this article, by FAR the most telling and most important part of this interview was the talk of CM Punk’s life threatening Staph virus and his claims that WWE doctors were simply incompetent. And here, is where your writer found the big hole in the CM Punk podcast.
> 
> ...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Just heard about WWE's reply and it contained nothing of substance, just a short paragraph of typical PR horseshit as expected. All they've done is make what CM Punk had to say look more true, they don't even know where to begin or how to challenge what was said on that podcast in any way.

It's embarrassing.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Just heard about WWE's reply and it contained nothing of substance, just a short paragraph of typical PR horseshit as expected. All they've done is make what CM Punk had to say look more true, they don't even know where to begin or how to challenge what was said on that podcast in any way.
> 
> It's embarrassing.


Link to what they said please?


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

ThunderJet88 said:


> Link to what they said please?


"WWE takes the health and wellness of its talent very seriously and has a comprehensive Talent Wellness Program that is led by one of the most well-respected physicians in the country, Dr. Joseph Maroon.”

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/the-t...doctors-in-explosive-interview-225851818.html


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

such response by WWE


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Can't wait for part 2 next week.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hhhfan474 said:


> Interesting...


Very interesting indeed. It seemed mr punk didn't have all his facts straight


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Pudie said:


> "WWE takes the health and wellness of its talent very seriously and has a comprehensive Talent Wellness Program that is led by one of the most well-respected physicians in the country, Dr. Joseph Maroon.”
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/the-t...doctors-in-explosive-interview-225851818.html







Can't take him seriously.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

What is WWE supposed to say, you don't respond to allegations by disgruntled former employees with oodles of details and drama as if it were Rants forum, unless it's a lawsuit. Punk isn't suing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

hhhfan474 said:


> Interesting...


I don't think it was Punk trying to lie or bend the truth, or not even having his "facts" straight, it has to come down to Punk not being a doctor. I think the point Punk was trying to get across was that he had something wrong with him, told the doctors they gave him a treatment (the Zpack) it didn't get better, only kept getting worse, but the doctor just kept giving him the same treatment, never looking into why the treatment wasn't working.

The first time the doctors gave him the Zpaks it was the correct treatment, when Punk's condition didn't improve and got worse and the doctor's response was to give him more Zpaks, and that was wrong.

Punk's point was (IMO) that he was hurt, sick, etc. but the WWE didn't care and just wanted him to go out there and be on the shows.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Sooo...

I'm guessing the fan boys looked into the doctor's credentials

Meh, what am I talking about? Punk fans are always level headed


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I like the fact that Punk came out for this interview. Great discussion.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

according to alvarez, most of the boys are on punks side.

hunters pissed apparently, more so than vince.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cliffy said:


> according to alvarez, most of the boys are on punks side.
> 
> hunters pissed apparently, more so than vince.


Interesting. Intrigued to see where this goes.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Cliffy said:


> according to alvarez, most of the boys are on punks side.
> 
> hunters pissed apparently, more so than vince.


Oh shit, most=everyone not named John Cena and Ryback.

If they could get the CM Punk and Vince "come to jesus" to air live on the network, that shit would break 10 million subscribers.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Cliffy said:


> according to alvarez, most of the boys are on punks side.
> 
> hunters pissed apparently, more so than vince.


They'll be even more pissed on Monday when Raw is hijacked with CM Puk chants!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> I don't think it was Punk trying to lie or bend the truth, or not even having his "facts" straight, it has to come down to Punk not being a doctor. I think the point Punk was trying to get across was that he had something wrong with him, told the doctors they gave him a treatment (the Zpack) it didn't get better, only kept getting worse, but the doctor just kept giving him the same treatment, never looking into why the treatment wasn't working.
> 
> The first time the doctors gave him the Zpaks it was the correct treatment, when Punk's condition didn't improve and got worse and the doctor's response was to give him more Zpaks, and that was wrong.
> 
> Punk's point was (IMO) that he was hurt, sick, etc. but the WWE didn't care and just wanted him to go out there and be on the shows.


Completely on point. Punk was fully justified in what he said about it, and saying that the doctors are incompetent. Competence requires due care as well as knowledge, and the doctors treating Punk obviously didn't care to provide the former.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cliffy said:


> according to alvarez, most of the boys are on punks side.
> 
> hunters pissed apparently, more so than vince.


HHH should be more pissed.


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

Cliffy said:


> according to alvarez, most of the boys are on punks side.
> 
> hunters pissed apparently, more so than vince.


Alvarez spending Thanksgiving holiday with the McMahon's is he?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

HHH isn't a good enemy to have. Think of the entire clique that he is basically family with. And the fact that he is heir to the throne at WWE.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh my fucking god. Alvarez said he got the following text

"Triple H wants to kill Punk"

:lmao


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> Oh my fucking god. Alvarez said he got the following text
> 
> "Triple H wants to kill Punk"
> 
> :lmao


:trips "Stephanie get my shovel from the closet, we have some Chicago Made Punk to bury six feet under"


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

One quote from the figure four daily show-

"Virtually everyone in the company has listened to this podcast, everyone in the main company, everyone in NXT and it is overwhelmingly a beloved podcast, because whether you like Punk or not, he calls attention to what the boys believe to be big problems in the WWE"


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> Oh my fucking god. Alvarez said he got the following text
> 
> "Triple H wants to kill Punk"
> 
> :lmao


Good for Punk. And there isn't a damn thing the Schnoz can do about it.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> One quote from the figure four daily show-
> 
> "Virtually everyone in the company has listened to this podcast, everyone in the main company, everyone in NXT and it is overwhelmingly a beloved podcast, because whether you like Punk or not, he calls attention to what the boys believe to be big problems in the WWE"


Punk is going to cause a mutiny in the WWE!!!

Long live our king and saviour CM Punk!


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Cliffy said:


> according to alvarez, most of the boys are on punks side.
> 
> hunters pissed apparently, more so than vince.


Source?


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Ziggler in Ryback's corner


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> HHH isn't a good enemy to have. Think of the entire clique that he is basically family with. And the fact that he is heir to the throne at WWE.


Punk is out of the wrestling industry, bra. HHH knows nobody of consequence in Punk's new life.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Pillman's Pencil said:


> Ziggler in Ryback's corner


Smart move, means he won't be put in the dog house again by management.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

http://www.f4wonline.com/component/...to-cm-punk-podcast-with-colt-cabana-tons-more

^Link to the figure Four Daily show, it's free this episode.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> One quote from the figure four daily show-
> 
> "Virtually everyone in the company has listened to this podcast, everyone in the main company, everyone in NXT and it is overwhelmingly a beloved podcast, because whether you like Punk or not, he calls attention to what the boys believe to be big problems in the WWE"


Vince and Hunter can't bury everyone over this? can they? :lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Apparently WWE hates Colt Cabana now too, what the fuck did he do man :lmao


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> Apparently WWE hates Colt Cabana now too, what the fuck did he do man :lmao


:trips2 "Why he's a dirty public image destroying vanilla midget of course" 

lol)


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> Apparently WWE hates Colt Cabana now too, what the fuck did he do man :lmao


:vince3 "Colt Cabana will never work here dammit!!!"

We need a Colt Cabana smilie WF!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah i read Colt is now on WWE's blacklist :lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> :lmao


LoL Jericho blowing smoke up his own ass. He can't ignore this forever.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Cliffy said:


> according to alvarez, most of the boys are on punks side.
> 
> hunters pissed apparently, more so than vince.


Can't wait to see the fallout of all of this.

WWE has been made to look fucking bad after this interview, can't wait to see how they respond and what the crowds will be like.


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> LoL Jericho blowing smoke up his own ass. He can't ignore this forever.


He's obviously joking.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

^Jericho just trolling as usual


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Can't wait to see the fallout of all of this.
> 
> WWE has been made to look fucking bad after this interview, can't wait to see how they respond and what the crowds will be like.


They'll probably just have Austin come out as a surprise, Rock come out as a surprise and announce Sting as the new GM. The crowd wouldn't give a crap about Punk if that happened lol.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Natecore said:


> Punk is out of the wrestling industry, bra. HHH knows nobody of consequence in Punk's new life.


Other than his wife you mean?


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Jericho will speak poorly about WCW and how he never got pushed, but wont dare a say a word about WWE doing that to current young stars, and its politics.


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> It's funny how the poll shows most people have a higher regard for Punk now and in the comments you see the haters.
> 
> They really are a vocal minority aren't they?


The poll question doesn't even make sense! 

Has your opinion of CM Punk's departure changed?

It has increased? What the fuck has increased? My opinion? My opinion has increased? Fucking thread.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> Apparently WWE hates Colt Cabana now too, what the fuck did he do man :lmao


I guess Scotty Goldman will never get another run...


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

So glad to hear he wasn't happy about things that we all knew were BS at the time. I.e. HHH going over at NOC, Bryan getting fucked over at the Rumble & him being made to play second fiddle to Cena even though he was actually outselling him. Again it doesn't take a genius to work out these things prolly pissed Punk off, but to hear Punk actually vocalise all this stuff was just... Surreal.

I'm also really glad to hear that he didn't want to turn heel, I marked out a little bit when I heard that for some reason (to be honest though, it surprised me as I'd assumed that was his idea) 

It's just when I heard him talking & he was pretty much saying exactly what I'd thought about these things all along, I was just like... :dance2


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd love to hear HHH/Stephanie try and justify the HHH/Nash vs Punk storyline and see if they could keep straight faces trying to claim it was anything less than trying to cut Punk off at the knees. 

If Punk is lying, they could sue him for slander - but I bet they wouldn't want Dr.Amman on the witness stand getting cross examined any time soon.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Other than his wife you mean?


Well the guy I was responding to was talking about The Schnoz's connections in the entertainment industry who'd be hiring punk. He has none.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

TakeMyGun said:


> Oh my fucking god. Alvarez said he got the following text
> 
> "Triple H wants to kill Punk"
> 
> :lmao


Just like he killed his momentum in 2011? :trips2

All of these reports are amazing. I love the uproar Punk has created once again.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

They gotta have Austin come out to start Raw on Monday, no way they'll chant for Punk at him.


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> They gotta have Austin come out to start Raw on Monday, no way they'll chant for Punk at him.



The guy the IWC has wanted to face Punk for years? The CM Punk chants are happening no matter what.


----------



## fathergll (Jan 29, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


> Shots fired to Jericho.
> 
> 
> Yep.




I wasn't sure but was he specifically referring to Jericho as a phony friend trying to get quotes out of him for Jericho's podcast?


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Ooooh Dayum shit just got real!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

The Punk chants won't happen, they're in mark central in Tulsa on Monday. Imagine if Monday's Raw was in Chicago...


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> They gotta have Austin come out to start Raw on Monday, no way they'll chant for Punk at him.


Wouldn't stop me. And I'm usually rolling my eyes at the Punk chants. HHH better be glad he is most likely off of tv now. He would have been shit on all over by the crowd.


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Wouldn't stop me. And I'm usually rolling my eyes at the Punk chants. HHH better be glad he is most likely off of tv now. He would have been shit on all over by the crowd.


It makes me wonder how much they're rewriting next week to deflect the CM Punk stuff.


----------



## fathergll (Jan 29, 2012)

K4L318 said:


> Anyway that leaving, probably led to WWE finally putting Bryan over. And Triple H/Vince doing what he should have done in the first which is push the future guys.




It was funny ....Punk basically said they put Bryan over at Wrestlemania to spite him.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

fathergll said:


> It was funny ....Punk basically said they put Bryan over at Wrestlemania to spite him.


But Punk also said he is happy it turned out that way because he always thought Bryan should be in the Main event at WrestleMania.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Bryan was going into the Mania Main event regardless. Batista and Orton were still going to get shitted on regardless if Punk left or not.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Armani said:


> Dude he wasn't in a losing streak, he was in the Main damn staple that was the center of the show, he was booked as a monster a lot of times and was protected having him with Ric Flair as his partner, anyone in that locker room at that time would kill for that position. Orton was their first plans and Batista was their second, he said that in his documentaries. So he was considered for a push. Punk push happened because of his pipebomb, kayfabe wise he had a weak losing record before the push even started. He was a jobber since 2010 till then in 2011, so in casual eyes he was a nobody, plus his push happened after WM, if Punk booking was very solid from the beginning of the year he would have been a bigger star by then and wont be viewed as a joke.


Batista was a mid-carder and no one expected him to be the top guy. This is revisionist bullshit at its finest. There is a reason, why even today, some internet fans think Cena/Orton is The Rock/Austin of this generation even though Batista took that spot long ago. This is what people thought would happen in 2004. Batista himself says in his book, and documentary, that Triple H decided to go with Batista. He wasn't the second choice, it just happened. Again, please stop making up crap, it's the one thing I hate most in these debates because people start lying.



> You mean 2009 but that was a long time ago and been a jobber ever since his match with Taker, so it's irrelevant to talk about.


It's relevant because he'd been pushed before but didn't become huge.



> So I'm confused here, did he get pushed or not? He was the ME in 2009 so how wasn't he able to outshine anyone? his feud with Hardy was the best that year and his work with Taker was good too, but just came too short. His following work with SES was great but was just used as a jobber staple. Not his fault.


He was in the main event on Smackdown, the B-show. And they ended up bringing Batista back, even after they initially brought Undertaker back. Jeff Hardy was the main factor there, not CM Punk. CM Punk was being pushed as a heel, but he wasn't outshining the top guys. It took until there was no one in the way for that to happen.



> :stupid:. Do you do this in purpose or are you just ignorant? Every top star needed exposure and big names to get over. Austin is a big example for that.


Every top star didn't fucking need Rock. Cena didn't, Batista, and neither did Orton or Edge. CM Punk had Cena as his first high profile feud. The biggest star possible at the time. He didn't do shit.


> It wasn't doing well in terms of ratings dummy. My point is, he was doing well in terms of attendance and even buys when he was the champ only not the full year.
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/chrisharrington/wwe_house_shows_may2008_aug2014


Firstly, I've already pointed out why it's stupid of you to try and use PPV buys in 2009 for CM Punk, especially when Hardy was the bigger star, they were on Smackdown, and also that it was less than 2008.

Secondly, you claimed Smackdown was doing better attendance than Raw. Your link proves you to be a liar. Notice how Smackdown attendance isn't higher than Raw on average except for in Q1, only by an insignificant amount. And that's not when Punk was headlining.

Q2 Raw destroys Smackdown (this is when the tour leader was Batista, with Orton).

Q3 Raw destroys it too (this is when Cena was tour leader, with Orton).

Smackdown Q2 and Q3 is lower, and this is when Edge, Jeff and Punk were getting their time. Notice how Smackdown jumps in Q4 to 9,000 and for the first time, higher than Raw?

That's when WWE brought back Batista and Undertaker. It's right at the beginning of that quarter that they get rid of CM Punk as champion. Funny that, isn't it. That's also the only quarter that Smackdown wins over Raw in that year in attendance (funny how Batista's involved in the two biggest quarters of the year - Raw and Smackdown - for house show attendance).



> Those numbers NOC and HIAC were higher than the previous year except for SS. Doesn't change what I was trying to say. It was higher in buys with Punk on it.


And I pointed out the numbers are meaningless because he really do fuck all for business. The decline continued.



> I'm not sure if sarcasm or not. Orton/Cena which was advertise as the greatest of all time got only 2,000 higher than Punk/Miz/ADR. Punk wasn't meant to bring big numbers with these two, they are not even credible ME, they weren't fan fav nor did they care about them. At that time he was meant to be pushed against a bigger name to level up his star status, he wasn't at that level yet.
> 
> Ok, HIAC 2012 did 199,000 buys without Cena, no big name just Punk. Cena absence did 17,000 compared to the previous year with him 182,000 so yeah lol.


No one wants to watch Cena/Orton in 2014. People were getting tired of it in 2009, but even that shitty match did better than what Punk did 2 years earlier, even with the yearly decline in progress.


> When did I say he was? lol. I was talking about 2013 when he was at ring side. HBK was the special ref, Punk had a match, and Cena returns in this PPV too. So two returns + two other big stars adds more buys, duh.


Being at ringside doesn't get increased buys. Matches make the difference. Triple H isn't a special attraction.



> No he's not the perfect example, he was never been booked as bad as Punk before getting pushed in 2005, again he was in the main staple won clean matches in 2004 oct/Dec, won the rumble, and ME with Triple h. So he was meant to be pushed and even before that he wasn't jobbing in the staple as you suggested, if you call pairing him with Ric is then you're really....
> 
> Cena was still being pushed, he wasn't a joke when they started his push + he had big names to work with while Punk had Miz, Truth, and ADR. Do the calculation here and give your unbiased opinion instead of making shit up, they are not the same thing.


Batista didn't get much booking in 2004 in the first place. He got a rocket attached to him around December 2004 and he brought results almost straight away. So yeah, the perfect example, especially since he's the only superstar who headlined a Wrestlemania in the last decade with over a million buys without any outside help.



> Well, it's from Meltzer anyway. There were tons of reports saying so. Even earlier this year, so how does that work. Either ways Merch does show how popular a wrestler is because the most popular wrestlers were measured by that too.


I don't remember Meltzer saying Punk sold more merchandise than Cena for 8 months. I'm certainly not going to believe it coming from Punk's mouth because wrestlers tend to exaggerate. Cena believes his brand is worth $100 million. Ain't no one buying that bullshit either.



> So 333,000 buys wasn't good enough :lmao. Especially how he was in a losing streak and only beat Jericho for the #13234 times, you expect the casual to believe he can beat Brock when he was basically losing to every big star. Does that really make sense to you lol. When people saw Brock losing clean, people were freaking out because they thought he will lose all of his credibility and drawing power, same thing with Cena, if losing doesn't mean much then Cena wouldn't win those big matches and see reports saying they needed to protect him for the bigger matches (Brock). So this doesn't apply with Punk? Ha hater.


No it's not when you're against Brock fucking Lesnar, and the year prior, Triple H outdraws your match. Isn't CM Punk supposed to be the second biggest star in the company? Even Lesnar couldn't do anything with him. Only The Rock did, and that's The Rock.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

That bob holly story from the F4W newsletter is astonishing.

No idea how they're still in business.

Adds more weight to what punk said.

Here:


> Besides the wording of WWE's statement and fact that Punk dealt with his issues with WWE intelligently (in the sense he didn't talk about his situation until he had a legal settlement from the company), there's something else that gives his allegations an air of truth: the same thing happened to Bob Holly when Dr. Ferdinand Rios was in Amann's role.
> 
> In his book, The Hardcore Truth, Holly wrote about what happened to him the day Eddie Guerrero died. He had found a bump on his underarm that wouldn't go away. "By the time I got to Minneapolis, I felt like I had the flu. Dr. Rios checked me out backstage and said I had a staph infection and it had spread to the forearm. He told Johnny Laurinaitis that I was really sick and needed to go to the hospital to get it taken care of. Johnny said that I was needed on the overseas tour, so the hospital would have to wait. I'm not one to complain but even I said to Johnny, 'I'm as sick as hell, man.' Johnny insisted I go overseas. I thought it was just another case of working hurt—you work through it and it goes away eventually. If I'd refused to go, they would have probably fired me. Maybe that's how Eddie had felt."
> 
> ...


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Oliver-94 said:


>


OH MY YES!!! A HEAD WRITER!!!

Where are you now WWE apologists???????

:dance


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The Caped Crusader said:


> No it's not when you're against Brock fucking Lesnar, and the year prior, Triple H outdraws your match. Isn't CM Punk supposed to be the second biggest star in the company? Even Lesnar couldn't do anything with him. Only The Rock did, and that's The Rock.


Night of Champions 2014 headlined by Brock/Cena III did less PPV buys than Battleground 2014. Guess that means Brock isn't a star.


----------



## fathergll (Jan 29, 2012)

Tangerine said:


> But Punk also said he is happy it turned out that way because he always thought Bryan should be in the Main event at WrestleMania.


I know.....it was just a little bit of a backhanded complement. Really I think at the end of the day Punk literally ran into bad luck when it comes to Wrestlemania. The year punk was red hot WrestleMania actually had a legitimately good main event. The second year he also ran into bad luck because WWE is notorious for killing off something that was successful in the past....and since Rock vs Cena 1 was really successful they had to have a stupid rematch which made no sense. That was Punk's Wrestlemania moment and they fucked him over. Made him go heel and the rest is history. 

Bryan lucked into the fact that there was nothing for Wrestlemania this year and thus he got his push.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I guess this interview is a new era for Wrestling Fans and Kayfabe as well. I don't take wrestling seriously, but Dr. Amann is kinda a dumbass and WWE should fire him.
Also this video is hilarious


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Oliver-94 said:


>


This guy is a moron. It's was 2 very different scenarios by the way he was treated and the way punk was treated medically.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Watch Dr. Amann be a new on screen character thanks to punk kinda of like how John Larunitis become a character thanks to punk.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Finally found time to listen to this podcast, great stuff so far. Just fell off my chair laughing at idea of Big Show and DB in The Shield.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

When does Punk specifically mention Amann? I just listened to the whole podcast but only heard him referred to as "Doc"


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> Night of Champions 2014 headlined by Brock/Cena III did less PPV buys than Battleground 2014. Guess that means Brock isn't a star.


That is because the Network has taken all the buys. Every PPV this year will be lower than the year before so your point about battleground is void.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

fathergll said:


> I wasn't sure but was he specifically referring to Jericho as a phony friend trying to get quotes out of him for Jericho's podcast?


Did you listen to the podcast? He clearly names Jericho. The point starts when he says that he heard Jericho said on his podcast that Punk hasn't responded to his texts. Punk then went on to say that he has spoken to some people in WWE but not the ones who have their own agenda and just want to get something to put in a blog or on their podcast so that's an obvious dig at Jericho.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Hahahaha just seen that HHH apparently wants to kill CM Punk. I'm not being a mark here but Punk would legit beat Hunter's ass in a shoot fight. Punk has done MMA training and trains with the Gracie's, he'd break HHH in half.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Lol Triple H would crush punk with one punch


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> This guy is a moron. It's was 2 very different scenarios by the way he was treated and the way punk was treated medically.


LOL the honorary member of the IWC calls a former WWE employee a "moron" for sharing his experiences in the workplace. Go to bed son, you're not very good at this.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Wasn't HHH scared to fight Angle?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

CesaroSection said:


> That is because the Network has taken all the buys. Every PPV this year will be lower than the year before so your point about battleground is void.


Battleground 2014 was on the network too. Nice try.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> Lol Triple H would crush punk with one punch


You can't be serious? :kobe Or are you one of those muscles > skill type of people? If you are, then your answer makes sense..


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

*Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

Bryan Alvarez has news on the WWE backstage reaction on what CM Punk said on Colt Cabana’s podcast. Alvarez said that virtually everybody that listened to what Punk said thought it was awesome. Punk has fans and detractors in WWE. When Punk left there were some people that were happy because Punk was so unhappy towards the end of his run. Punk admitted on the podcast that he was tired of telling people to “F*ck off.” Alvarez noted that even people that were not fans of Punk were fans of a lot of the stuff that he talked about on the podcast. There are a lot of people in the company that are afraid to ask questions to management and those people were happy that it was laid out on the table on the podcast because a lot of what he said are things that people are afraid to say to management (issues with pay, etc).

Alvarez says that Vince McMahon is upset but not “fuming.” Alvarez said that it’s very unlikely that McMahon will talk about this in depth on Steve Austin’s podcast on the WWE Network. Of course, it’s all up to Vince so he could always change his mind.

Triple H is “furious” and wants to “kill Punk” according to a text that Alvarez received from someone in the company. Alvarez noted that Hunter and Stephanie McMahon have such a hatred of CM Punk. Colt Cabana s said to be on WWE’s “sh*tlist” and the company is extremely unhappy with Colt Cabana as of today. Most of the wrestlers are not tweeting about this so there may be a company directive given to them about this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Every passing day the Network looks like a bigger mistake. Great job, there goes the PPV business, one of the biggest revenue streams the wrestling business has had for decades. fpalm

:vince5


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Tangerine said:


> LOL the honorary member of the IWC calls a former WWE employee a "moron" for sharing his experiences in the workplace. Go to bed son, you're not very good at this.


He's a moron. He didn't go through half the shit punk went through


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

HHH ain't killing shit with his punk ass.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

They have no fucking right to be. Maybe if they had of taken care of the most entertaining guy on their fucking roster, none of this shit would have happened. Only people at blame are the wwe doctors, and the fact that Triple H has such a big ass ego sometimes.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

They could probably do it and get away with it


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Every passing day the Network looks like a bigger mistake. Great job, there goes the PPV business, one of the biggest revenue streams the wrestling business has had for decades. fpalm
> 
> :vince5


PPV is a dying thing. Revenue stream was nosediving for WWE and everyone else. You can either ride it out until it completely crashes and then scramble for an alternative or try to find a way to get ahead of the curve.

WWE took its biggest gamble since the first WM on the Network. If it fails, WWE fails.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

I'm not even a Cabana fan, but I'm sure he really gives a shit about being on WWE's "shit list." They've proven multiple times in the past that they don't want to hire him, so why would he care if they're pissed at him? Makes no difference.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

'the company is extremely unhappy with Colt Cabana as of today'.

As of two days ago, they didn't even know who he was! Taking an obscure failed wrestler and making him public enemy #1 infinitely raises Cabana's visibility as nobody outside of smarks had a clue who he was.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

Trips was said to be fuming backstage. There are rumors that he's currently on his way to Chicago so he can break into Punk's house and beat his ass with a sledgehammer. source: you momma


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

Don"t make false claims without proof.


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

So HHH _does_ want to kill Punk. I guess the rumors are true. :evil


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

LOL, I fucking knew he'd be the one most pissed off. These two genuinely dislike one another eh? lol.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Saintpat said:


> PPV is a dying thing. Revenue stream was nosediving for WWE and everyone else. You can either ride it out until it completely crashes and then scramble for an alternative or try to find a way to get ahead of the curve.
> 
> WWE took its biggest gamble since the first WM on the Network. If it fails, WWE fails.


Just because no one is willing to pay $55 for throw away WWE shows doesn't mean PPV is dead. A boxing show just last year did 2.2 million buys and people say PPV is dying :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

Didn't Triple H kill Punk (off) 3 years ago?

:evil


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

You think after HHH kills him he's gonna try and bury him?


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

^ You can't cherry pick numbers to support your opinion. Overall, PPV business is in decline


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

THANOS said:


> You can't be serious? :kobe Or are you one of those muscles > skill type of people? If you are, then your answer makes sense..


Size and strength are still unbelievably huge in a fight, and Hunter would have a huge advantage. Also it's not like Hunter is purely a big guy, he can probably fight some. 

It would make a decent fight actually, tough to call. Punk would obviously have him for speed and skill. And health. unk2


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*



ShowStopper said:


> Didn't Triple H kill Punk (off) 3 years ago?
> 
> :evil


Yes he did as the precursor


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

Trips can do no wrong.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

Funny shit.


----------



## luminaire (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

HOW DARE YOU EXPOSE MY FLAWS, YOU'RE DEAD


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

Man, this must suck for Vince. From all of the Punk shoot interviews over the years, and the Cabana podcast, it really feels like Vince genuinely liked him, and maybe still does. Punk put WWE under the bus with the comments about the doctors, and VInce is just a little upset over it.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

:trips7 "That Punk Bitch" "The Punk motherfucker" Then Stephanie screams


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*The Lies in the CM Punk Podcast*

We know there was a lot of truth there.. but there were also some exaggerations and outright lies.

Lie #1: The NFL is paying out the ass as a result of the concussion issue due to the Union.

Reality: No, they aren't. The NFL Players Union had absolutely nothing to do with the settlement. Former and current players(not the Union.. which is the NFLPA), brought a civil case in court against the NFL. The NFLPA has been around for almost 60 years and was fully complicit in making sure that players got back out there on the field ASAP and did *NOTHING* to assist them as it pertains to concussions and injuries. Where the NFL Players Union shines has tended to be in player compensation, and as representatives in player conduct issues, not medical health.

CM Punk is either purposefully lying as it pertains to this, or He's A Dumbfuck.

Any others?


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

Wow, if you had went into the GIANT PUNK THREAD you would know that this has already been posted (and discussed)..


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Snoth said:


> ^ You can't cherry pick numbers to support your opinion. Overall, PPV business is in decline


A decline? Maybe. Dying? Hardly. Even UFC shows that do 300,000 buys are EXTREMELY profitable, and they would've had a much better year if injuries didn't murder them. The top 5 UFC shows in 2013 did 1.1 Million buys, 950,000 buys, 630,000 buys and 550,000 buys twice. Hardly "dying". In fact, still extremely profitable. One down year doesn't mean all of a sudden PPV is dying, the matchups just aren't their right now.

You just gotta offer match ups people care about, and people will pay $60-$70. Hell, the new years UFC show has a real possibility of breaking a million buys.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The Lies in the CM Punk Podcast*

Saying SS 2011 did worse than the year before and they blamed it on Truth and Miz.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

Hilarious that Punk has so much power over them still. He's not with the company, clearly won't be back, yet they still get visibly rattled when his name is chanted and now they're listening to podcasts involving him. The image of HHH, Vince, and other WWE higher ups sitting down listening to a 2 hour Punk interview with steam coming out of their ears is just hilarious.


----------



## luminaire (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: The Lies in the CM Punk Podcast*

That's not a lie, that's just being wrong about something he's not directly involved with.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: The Lies in the CM Punk Podcast*

He drew. "I was knocking it out the park"
Um...Survivor Series 2012, anyone? ANYBODY?


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: The Lies in the CM Punk Podcast*

Okay, he was misinformed about one thing, how does that make him a liar?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Who is Bryan alverez? How does he know anyone than I do?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: The Lies in the CM Punk Podcast*

So, Punk's a big fat liar because he didn't understand the intricacies of a lawsuit in a sport he's not shown to pay much attention to? Unless you know the details, it's quite easy to assume it's the NFLPA when a load of old and current players unite to sue the NFL. You haters sure do love to find the smallest thing to ream him out with.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: The Lies in the CM Punk Podcast*

:lol

Sweet Christ.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes Era said:


> He drew. "I was knocking it out the park"
> Um...Survivor Series 2012, anyone? ANYBODY?



Ryback Nd cena were in that main event too remember. Plus punk was injured. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*



ShowStopper said:


> Didn't Triple H kill Punk (off) 3 years ago?
> 
> :evil


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*



Snoth said:


> Wow, if you had went into the GIANT PUNK THREAD you would know that this has already been posted (and discussed)..


Wow, if only we knew.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Size and strength are still unbelievably huge in a fight, and Hunter would have a huge advantage. Also it's not like Hunter is purely a big guy, he can probably fight some.
> 
> It would make a decent fight actually, tough to call. Punk would obviously have him for speed and skill. And health. unk2


HHH has been "on record" saying he can't fight for shit. Google it. Punk wins easily.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

Rumour has it Triple H is ambushing roster members and demanding they hand over their phones and laptops so that he may search them for that episode of Cabana's podcast. Anyone caught with it will apparently be fined, or lose their push, or be taken off shows or any other punishments that cross Triple H's mind at that moment.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

THANOS said:


> HHH has been "on record" saying he can't fight for shit. Google it. Punk wins easily.


Actually didn't know that. Fair enough.

Size always matters though, regardless. Weight classes exist for a reason.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: The Lies in the CM Punk Podcast*



dazzy666 said:


> Ryback Nd cena were in that main event too remember. Plus punk was injured.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Always a fucking excuse for this guy.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Snoth said:


> ^ You can't cherry pick numbers to support your opinion. Overall, PPV business is in decline


Unless the Rock is on the card :troll

Then they smash records


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

THANOS said:


> You can't be serious? :kobe Or are you one of those muscles > skill type of people? If you are, then your answer makes sense..


Are you serious? Punk isn't even a good athlete. He's a freaking white belt in BJJ, is that supposed to make him some kind of dangerous fighter? He would get destroyed by Triple H just because he's bigger and stronger.



ShowStopper said:


> Every passing day the Network looks like a bigger mistake. Great job, there goes the PPV business, one of the biggest revenue streams the wrestling business has had for decades. fpalm
> 
> :vince5





TakeMyGun said:


> Just because no one is willing to pay $55 for throw away WWE shows doesn't mean PPV is dead. A boxing show just last year did 2.2 million buys and people say PPV is dying :lmao





TakeMyGun said:


> A decline? Maybe. Dying? Hardly. Even UFC shows that do 300,000 buys are EXTREMELY profitable, and they would've had a much better year if injuries didn't murder them. The top 5 UFC shows in 2013 did 1.1 Million buys, 950,000 buys, 630,000 buys and 550,000 buys twice. Hardly "dying". In fact, still extremely profitable. One down year doesn't mean all of a sudden PPV is dying, the matchups just aren't their right now.


WWE PPV was dying, that's the whole reason they did the Network. Every year the PPV did less than the year before and most B shows hardly got more than 150,000 buys. The only mistake they did was to put Wrestlemania on the Network as well.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Who is Bryan alverez? How does he know anyone than I do?


he's supposedly pretty legit - checking out other forums with more clout and trust worthy people then this one seem to say he's been a reliable source so I can pretty much believe it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Saintpat said:


> PPV is a dying thing. Revenue stream was nosediving for WWE and everyone else. You can either ride it out until it completely crashes and then scramble for an alternative or try to find a way to get ahead of the curve.
> 
> WWE took its biggest gamble since the first WM on the Network. If it fails, WWE fails.


I don't think it's dying, tbh. Maybe a decline, but Lord knows they've seen those before. Either way, they jumped the shark big time with the Network and they're SOL, at least for awhile, they are.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

Hopefully he punishes AJ to get back at Punk


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Actually didn't know that. Fair enough.
> 
> Size always matters though, regardless. Weight classes exist for a reason.


You're crazy if you think that a meathead with no training cn take on a smaller guy that knows what he's doing. Punk would beat HHH in a fight. Hell, Bryan would beat them both.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

If this turns into a storyline, wrestling could be a huge hit again :lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> You're crazy if you think that a meathead with no training cn take on a smaller guy that knows what he's doing. Punk would beat HHH in a fight. Hell, Bryan would beat them both.


A real fight Triple H would win. We aren't talking about MMA with RULES. Triple H would down both of them right off the bat and smash their brains in.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Actually didn't know that. Fair enough.
> 
> Size always matters though, regardless. Weight classes exist for a reason.


You take a skilled smaller guy, and he will wreck an unskilled bigger guy.

I'd Pick HHH in a legit fight, but I digress.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*



Oliver-94 said:


> If this turns into a storyline, wrestling could be a huge hit again :lmao


Triple H breaking into Punk's house like he did Orton. :maury


----------



## Sugar/Sucre (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

Wow theyre going to an awful lot of trouble to hide the fact that it's gonna be cmpunk vs. Sting at Wrestlemania


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Punk made a good point when he said "how many full time wrestlers today have main evented a wrestlemania?"

It really shows how short sighted this company is, as a wrestling fan I really hope this is the start to building new stars. However, its depressing when you see how guys like Wyatt, Ambrose and Ryback lose so much momemtum due to stupid booking decisions.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

Phil Brooks vs Paul Levesque UFC 181.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*



ShowStopper said:


> I'm not even a Cabana fan, but I'm sure he really gives a shit about being on WWE's "shit list." They've proven multiple times in the past that they don't want to hire him, so why would he care if they're pissed at him? Makes no difference.


The likes of Bryan and Ambrose have done his podcast. I doubt he'll be getting many WWE employees again, assuming this is true. They are that petty.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> WWE PPV was dying, that's the whole reason they did the Network. Every year the PPV did less than the year before and most B shows hardly got more than 150,000 buys. The only mistake they did was to put Wrestlemania on the Network as well.



Yeah, and who's fault is that? It's not just like people decided "well, fuck WWE PPV specifically we're out". It's their for failing to create stars and compelling PPV cards. It's not like undervaluing their product was going to magically fix their inept booking and provide a better product.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*



ShowStopper said:


> I'm not even a Cabana fan, but I'm sure he really gives a shit about being on WWE's "shit list." They've proven multiple times in the past that they don't want to hire him, so why would he care if they're pissed at him? Makes no difference.


Listen to his sponsor commercial at the stat of the podcast


----------



## elitevideos (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: The Lies in the CM Punk Podcast*



KingLobos said:


> Saying SS 2011 did worse than the year before and they blamed it on Truth and Miz.


Yeah I think he was just off on that one but only in part SS11 did better than 2010 but not by a huge amount, only I think about 30-40k extra buys which for Rock's first match in however long was horrendous but he was right about WWE then blamed Miz & Truth for it instead of themselves for booking Miz & Truth like crap before hand or Rock & Cena for not being a big enough draw as a one time attraction as a team.

I have no clue about the NFL stuff I dont watch NFL im english it means nothing to me and I dunno if the inner workings of the NFL and the players union and what not is common knowledge for all americans, im assuming it's more likely the more you enjoy it the better you understand it like with most sports, so maybe Punk's just not well informed on the subject or maybe he's just talking shit I have no clue.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*



Irish Jet said:


> The likes of Bryan and Ambrose have done his podcast. I doubt he'll be getting many WWE employees again, assuming this is true. They are that petty.


Ambrose did the podcast when he was still Moxley I think, or was just moving into FCW. 

WWE employees are only allowed on Jericho and Austin.

and yeah Cabana will care when he needs to find a new sponsor, but that should be no bother now because his podcast, this episode has been listened to by a great number of people.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Punk couldnt beat Teddy Hart, why would he beat HHH.

Again THANOS, you are such a mark, Bryan and Punk are not proved fighters, proved fighters are Lesnar, former WWE star ADR, and people with heavy amateur wrestling background like Jack Swagger, or Barret with his own background.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/747170-teddy-hart-says-he-beat-up-cm-punk.html

So where is the badass?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Are you serious? Punk isn't even a good athlete. He's a freaking white belt in BJJ, is that supposed to make him some kind of dangerous fighter? He would get destroyed by Triple H just because he's bigger and stronger.


Have you actually looked into WHY he wears a white belt? He wears it because he doesn't want to be bothered by people into wanting to challenge him. He says he has nothing to prove to anyone so doesn't bother with the belts. That said, he's been training for years and years at BJJ and Henner Gracie and the entire family works with him specifically.

Hell, he has discussed on twitter and in interviews that he trains daily with the Gracies. He IS a lot more accomplished than LOLHHH, and for you to laughably say:

"He would get destroyed by Triple H just because he's bigger and stronger."

Makes you looks extremely dumb.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*



Irish Jet said:


> The likes of Bryan and Ambrose have done his podcast. I doubt he'll be getting many WWE employees again, assuming this is true. They are that petty.


That's true. Still, I'm sure he took all of that into consideration before he decided to do this interview. I guess it's a consequence he's willing to live with.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

kimino said:


> Punk couldnt beat Teddy Hart, why would he beat HHH.
> 
> Again THANOS, you are such a mark, Bryan and Punk are not proved fighters, proved fighters are Lesnar, former WWE star ADR, and people with heavy amateur wrestling background like Jack Swagger, or Barret with his own background.
> 
> ...


Doc, you need to calm down.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

Damn HHH has got to be the most insecure guy, for the amount of power that he has, in the wrestling business.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: The Lies in the CM Punk Podcast*

Also there is bubbling issues that will likely soon explode with players being pumped full of painkillers by team doctors to keep them on the field - DEA has raided two teams recently to see if team docs are using proper protocol when dealing with narcotic pain meds. You can bet Vince doesn't want to get on that radar...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> You take a skilled smaller guy, and he will wreck an unskilled bigger guy.
> 
> I'd Pick HHH in a legit fight, but I digress.


Completely unskilled, absolutely yeah. But a guy who's even competent, would have a chance.

The stuff those guys train in, the stuff they do - namely takedowns and clinching - They're not very effective when you're absolutely overwhelmed with strength, nor would they would be trained for that. Joe Rogan's spoke about this stuff in his podcast, how he's seen guys with ambitions to make it in MMA, skilled guys get beat up by bouncers who are just bigger and able to negate a lot of what they've trained in. Cain would probably destroy everyone in the UFC, except maybe Jones.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*



ShowStopper said:


> That's true. Still, I'm sure he took all of that into consideration before he decided to do this interview. I guess it's a consequence he's willing to live with.



I guess Rolins wont be a guest


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Have you actually looked into WHY he wears a white belt? He wears it because he doesn't want to be bothered by people into wanting to challenge him. He says he has nothing to prove to anyone so doesn't bother with the belts. That said, he's been training for years and years at BJJ and Henner Gracie and the entire family works with him specifically.
> 
> Hell, he has discussed on twitter and in interviews that he trains daily with the Gracies. He IS a lot more accomplished than LOLHHH, and for you to laughably say:
> 
> ...


Again mark, Punk is not a proved fighter!, just because you know some interviews mean nothing, until some legit shit is revealed, the only data out there, is that teddy hart bested punk in a fight

@TakeMyGun I just cannot handle Punk marks....


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*



theBeastlyBest said:


> Triple H breaking into Punk's house like he did Orton. :maury


 Or CM Punk kissing Stephanie :homer


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

man if they can bring Punk back, that will be huge. 

It will take A LOT of money though and a WM main event (maybe promise him WM 32 main event). 

They can feud him with Rollins/HHH and the buzz will be huge.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

kimino said:


> Punk couldnt beat Teddy Hart, why would he beat HHH.
> 
> Again THANOS, you are such a mark, Bryan and Punk are not proved fighters, proved fighters are Lesnar, former WWE star ADR, and people with heavy amateur wrestling background like Jack Swagger, or Barret with his own background.
> 
> ...


You should really change your signature, it's years too late. Bryan has mainevented Wrestle Mania since and Sheamus is now a midcarder :lol.

As for your post, I answered it above, and Bryan is also trained in various disciplines, just youtube/google it and see for yourself, it's not a gimmick.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*



Stone Hot said:


> They could probably do it and get away with it


Your posts are so stupid, I'm not sure if you are trolling or just inept.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*



theBeastlyBest said:


> I guess Rolins wont be a guess


Fine with me. Other than this Punk interview, I don't listen to Cabana's podcast. No skin off my back. :shrug

Just listened to Rollins on the Jericho podcast, though. And it was aces. Maybe Austin will have him on, too.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

When they build a physical Hall of Fame, Punk's couch will be an exhibit


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

It feels like karma in a way, and i'm happy this happened. For many years WWE have hid behind closed doors trying to control, manipulate and bully everything to suit their agenda. When Alberto Del Rio was released they tried to stick him with a no compete clause. When Brock Lesnar left, they did the same thing to him but to a much worse degree because they had it that he would never be able to work for another wrestler promotion ever. They try to make WCW and ECW out like villains constantly, and they make it out like Vince Russo destroyed wrestling. The list goes on and on with them, because they think they can do whatever they like and people will accept it.

But CM Punk and Alberto Del Rio managed to stick it to WWE, and they come out looking better off by doing it. So I applaud them both for standing up to the system, and showing WWE that they can't have it their way anymore. I just wish it didn't just happen in recent times because this carry on has been going on with WWE for such a long time. Wrestling is such a dodgy business I tell ya.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

THANOS said:


> You should really changed your signature, it's years too late. Bryan has mainevented Wrestle Mania since and Sheamus is now a midcarder :lol.
> 
> As for your post, I answered it above, and Bryan is also trained in various disciplines, just youtube/google it and see for yourself, it's not a gimmick.


I know that, we have had this kind of discussion in the past, where you would assume that Bryan or Punk are more badass than ADR (like when you posted the "bryan fight with a deteched retina", still i know that they're trained, but again who knows if HHH had some instruction in the past?, besides those interviews you dont know really how frecuent they train there, or do you know?, since they're on tout all the time, anyway, those interviews and videos prove nothing but well, is not like im gonna convince you by now. Not saying that Punk cannot beat HHH, if Yoshi Tatsu kicked Sheamus ass, then i know that Punk stands a chance, but again punk marks, want us to think that Punk is Bruce Lee reincarnated


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Completely unskilled, absolutely yeah. But a guy who's even competent, would have a chance.
> 
> The stuff those guys train in, the stuff they do - namely takedowns and clinching - They're not very effective when you're absolutely overwhelmed with strength, nor would they would be trained for that. Joe Rogan's spoke about this stuff in his podcast, how he's seen guys with ambitions to make it in MMA, skilled guys get beat up by bouncers who are just bigger and able to negate a lot of what they've trained in. *Cain would probably destroy everyone in the UFC, except maybe Jones.*


Are you saying Cain would beat everyone because he's just big? Dude is the best Heavyweight of all time, he doesn't just kill people cause he's big and strong. 

Or maybe I just read the post wrong.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*



TakeMyGun said:


> Your posts are so stupid, I'm not sure if you are trolling or just inept.


Im just not an idiot Punk mark lets put it that way.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*

Be a star.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> Are you saying Cain would beat everyone because he's just big? Dude is the best Heavyweight of all time, he doesn't just kill people cause he's big and strong.
> 
> Or maybe I just read the post wrong.


Agreed, Cain is skilled, smart, and has 3 or 4 lounges, that cardio!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Don't know if it has been mentioned, but I saw this on Yahoo's front page. http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/the-t...doctors-in-explosive-interview-225851818.html

This is going mainstream.


----------



## fathergll (Jan 29, 2012)

CesaroSection said:


> Did you listen to the podcast? He clearly names Jericho. The point starts when he says that he heard Jericho said on his podcast that Punk hasn't responded to his texts. Punk then went on to say that he has spoken to some people in WWE but not the ones who have their own agenda and just want to get something to put in a blog or on their podcast so that's an obvious dig at Jericho.


I was half asleep last night listening to it so forgive me if I was fuzzy at some point during the 2 hours.


----------



## Cobretti (Nov 7, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Ambrose did the podcast when he was still Moxley I think, or was just moving into FCW.
> 
> WWE employees are only allowed on Jericho and Austin.
> 
> and yeah Cabana will care when he needs to find a new sponsor, but that should be no bother now because his podcast, this episode has been listened to by a great number of people.



Ambrose did the podcast in January this year before the Rumble. I subscribe to Cabana's podcast and I think he was the last current WWE star to be on it though. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> Are you saying Cain would beat everyone because he's just big? Dude is the best Heavyweight of all time, he doesn't just kill people cause he's big and strong.
> 
> Or maybe I just read the post wrong.


No I'm saying it's because he's great and big.

As great as he is he doesn't top many P4P lists. He'd destroy Anderson Silva, even in Silva's prime. Anderson just wouldn't matchup.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

kimino said:


> Again mark, Punk is not a proved fighter!, just because you know some interviews mean nothing, *until some legit shit is revealed, the only data out there*, is that teddy hart bested punk in a fight


Here's a quote from Rener Gracie himself:



> *"With the little time he’s had with me spread out over so many years, he’s made remarkable progress,"* Gracie told FOX Sports. *"There’s no telling how successful he would be if he devoted himself full time to the training."*
> 
> Punk, whose real name is Phillip Brooks, is 35 years old. But Gracie doesn’t believe that would stand in his way if he wanted to compete in MMA. The legendary BJJ trainer isn’t sure if Punk will go out and win a UFC title, but he thinks he could "climb the ladder."
> 
> ...


Since he left WWE he's been training with the Gracies daily.






As for Bryan, just google/youtube his training and see for yourself. Hell his trainer, Neil Melanson is the Head Grappling Coach at Extreme Couture where Bryan predominantly trains. He specializes in Jiu Jitsu, catch wrestling, and many more styles.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh my god, the Punk story is on the front page of Yahoo. RIP.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*



Oliver-94 said:


> If this turns into a storyline, wrestling could be a huge hit again :lmao


I know not a work but if it was OMG pretty much the greatest storyline ever


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> No I'm saying it's because he's great and big.
> 
> As great as he is he doesn't top many P4P lists. He'd destroy Anderson Silva, even in Silva's prime. Anderson just wouldn't matchup.


What? The dude is like always top 10 P4P usually 5 or 6, and would be much higher if he was actually active. And yes, he would beat Silva, because if two guys are equal in skill than size does come into play. But Punk and HHH are probably not equal in skill. Cain and Anderson are.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

witchblade000 said:


> Don't know if it has been mentioned, but I saw this on Yahoo's front page. http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/the-t...doctors-in-explosive-interview-225851818.html
> 
> This is going mainstream.


:clap good!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Here's a quote from Rener Gracie himself:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again how is that a proof?, Punk pays him for as his trainer, he could be biased, but again Thanos, im not saying he is not skilled, just that he has no proof to confirm this ( this is just a training video, again i know he is trained, but you have no proof outside those training videos), he could be a badass fighter, but he could have a glass jaw, and any heavy punch that is landed on punk face can knock him flat. Again i just get these Deja vu feeling from this.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

:lol

Over 2,300 posts. Punk is the king of WF. unk2


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

GOOD NIGHT WWE.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> GOOD NIGHT WWE.


ammit Punk Bitch :trips7 HHH is using the SledgeHammer on anyone listening to the podcast


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WWE is not going to go out of business cause of this lol for anyone who thinks that.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> WWE is not going to go out of business cause of this lol for anyone who thinks that.


No one thinks that, no one has said that, but in your imaginary wrestlingforum world, apparently people have.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> WWE is not going to go out of business cause of this lol for anyone who thinks that.


Yes they are.Didnt you hear The Authority's promo on Monday.HHH is gone and you know whats next :trips5


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

kimino said:


> Again how is that a proof?, Punk pays him for as his trainer, he could be biased, but again Thanos, im not saying he is not skilled, just that he has no proof to confirm this ( this is just a training video, again i know he is trained, but you have no proof outside those training videos), he could be a badass fighter, but he could have a glass jaw, and any heavy punch that is landed on punk face can knock him flat. Again i just get these Deja vu feeling from this.


I know he trains daily based on his tweets, but I won't waste time looking them all up, but feel free to look into it if you'd like. Punk plans on doing MMA for a few fights at least, and from the sounds of some of these interviews and various fighters' comments on him doing it, it seems he has the passion and work ethic to make it work. 

We'll never have concrete proof of someones fighting ability until we actual see them in fights.

That said, with the information we have available to us, it's clear Punk would take HHH in a fight, and so would Bryan. Size is all relative until it becomes a drastic difference. HHH's physique is all built for show and has little functional strength. I believe he's even discussed that himself in an interview as well.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> Battleground 2014 was on the network too. Nice try.


Do you not understand what I am saying? Battleground this year is on the network, meaning it will get less PPV buys than last year, which wasn't on the network. 

Mania drew loads less this year than last year, think it drew 700,000 compared to 1million the year before but that's because network subs aren't factored into that.

It isn't rocket science and i'm unsure why you cannot grasp this.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol'd @ the Yahoo article headline. 

inb4 they misdiagnosed Benoit too.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

THANOS said:


> I know he trains daily based on his tweets, but I won't waste time looking them all up, but feel free to look into it if you'd like. Punk plans on doing MMA for a few fights at least, and from the sounds of some of these interviews and various fighters' comments on him doing it, it seems he has the passion and work ethic to make it work.
> 
> We'll never have concrete proof of someones fighting ability until we actual see them in fights.
> 
> That said, with the information we have available to us, it's clear Punk would take HHH in a fight, and so would Bryan. Size is all relative until it becomes a drastic difference. *HHH's physique is all built for show and has little functional strength*. I believe he's even discussed that himself in an interview as well.


Correct, here's a pic of the UFC HW Champion


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

one guy i'm most interesting in is JR comment on this...has been quite so far with Jim Ross. i want to see Jim Ross come out.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TakeMyGun said:


> No one thinks that, no one has said that, but in your imaginary wrestlingforum world, apparently people have.


When you put RIP, or GOOD NIGHT WWE you make it obvious you want this company to suffer or go out of business.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> What? The dude is like always top 10 P4P usually 5 or 6, and would be much higher if he was actually active. And yes, he would beat Silva, because if two guys are equal in skill than size does come into play. But Punk and HHH are probably not equal in skill. Cain and Anderson are.


I said he doesn't TOP them. As in he's not considered the most skilled overall. 

Will use JDS or Werdum if that makes you feel better. Same principal would apply. They'd never get them down.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*



tailhook said:


> 'the company is extremely unhappy with Colt Cabana as of today'.
> 
> As of two days ago, they didn't even know who he was!


You mean the company who he wrestled for a few years ago don't know who he is? The same company that let talent like Dean Ambrose and (I think) Daniel Bryan do his podcast whereas they won't let anyone do Jim Ross's podcast? 

Yeah i'm pretty sure they knew who he was two days ago.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

someone needs to verify the pink slip wedding day thing. that's hilarious if true. they call it professional wrestling but apparently nobodys professional lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

CesaroSection said:


> Do you not understand what I am saying? Battleground this year is on the network, meaning it will get less PPV buys than last year, which wasn't on the network.
> 
> Mania drew loads less this year than last year, think it drew 700,000 compared to 1million the year before but that's because network subs aren't factored into that.
> 
> It isn't rocket science and i'm unsure why you cannot grasp this.


But why did Night of Champions specifically do less buys than Battleground? They were both a part of the network era. I understand shows will do less PPV buys, but why did the show with Lesnar do less buys than the show without Lesnar?



Stone Hot said:


> When you put RIP, or GOOD NIGHT WWE you make it obvious you want this company to suffer or go out of business.


Wanting and thinking or two very different things.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> No one thinks that, no one has said that, but in your imaginary wrestlingforum world, apparently people have.


In my imaginary wrestlingforum world, I thought when you said Yahoo had put this story on its front page followed by "RIP" that you were saying that.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Saintpat said:


> In my imaginary wrestlingforum world, I thought when you said Yahoo had put this story on its front page followed by "RIP" that you were saying that.


Not as in actually thinking they were going out of business lmao. No, of course they aren't, they NEVER will.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> But why did Night of Champions specifically do less buys than Battleground? They were both a part of the network era. I understand shows will do less PPV buys, but why did the show with Lesnar do less buys than the show without Lesnar?


Is it just domestic or worldwide? Because the Network launched in a bunch of countries when Night of Champions happened whereas Battleground happened when it was USA only.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*



LKRocks said:


> Man, this must suck for Vince. From all of the Punk shoot interviews over the years, and the Cabana podcast, it really feels like Vince genuinely liked him, and maybe still does. Punk put WWE under the bus with the comments about the doctors, and VInce is just a little upset over it.


I totally agree here, and the stuff Punk said about Vince crying made me think he genuinely deep down loved him. Punk has said before they used to text late at night as neither could sleep, I really do think that HHH and Steph got their way more than is being let on and that's why Punk never main evented Mania. HHH didn't want it to happen.

I just find it strange that WWE fired him on is wedding day and refused to pay him(even the money from the previous year), Vince would surely have had a say in those things and you'd think that if he did truly like Punk he'd have just given him what he wanted.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Is it just domestic or worldwide? Because the Network launched in a bunch of countries when Night of Champions happened whereas Battleground happened when it was USA only.


I thought the network was expanded on October 1st? Not sure weather it's domestic or international, but yeah that would make sense.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

Vince like Punk because he is of Irish descent and you know how Vince loves all things Irish


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Are you serious? Punk isn't even a good athlete. He's a freaking white belt in BJJ, is that supposed to make him some kind of dangerous fighter? He would get destroyed by Triple H just because he's bigger and stronger.


Wow. Angle beat Lesnar is a shoot fight despite Angle being way smaller than Lesnar, and Lesnar is a fucking beast. 

Being bigger and stronger does not mean you'll win a shoot fight, especially against someone who has trained with the fucking Gracie's. 
Anyone with MMA training like Punk has had could whip HHH's ass.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*



CesaroSection said:


> I totally agree here, and the stuff Punk said about Vince crying made me think he genuinely deep down loved him. Punk has said before they used to text late at night as neither could sleep, I really do think that HHH and Steph got their way more than is being let on and that's why Punk never main evented Mania. HHH didn't want it to happen.
> 
> I just find it strange that WWE fired him on is wedding day and refused to pay him(even the money from the previous year), Vince would surely have had a say in those things and you'd think that if he did truly like Punk he'd have just given him what he wanted.


Without a doubt, if people think that HHH had no input in going over 3 years ago, they are out of their minds.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Fox SPorts and the Washington Post are covering this as well.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Best measure of how much damage Punk's podcast is in the impact on WWE stock. Today it went down .23 percent -- that's not 23 percent, that's less than a quarter of one percent.

That may be because of the Punk podcast or it could be due to 1.000 factors -- it's not a significant drop in any case.

Friday after Thanksgiving is a short trading day.

Monday will be interesting -- either this thing picks up steam or it's long and forgotten. If there's a big price drop on WWE stock starting Monday, then harm has been done to the company. If not, then Punk's couch hasn't changed anything.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> Punk made a good point when he said "how many full time wrestlers today have main evented a wrestlemania?"
> 
> It really shows how short sighted this company is, as a wrestling fan I really hope this is the start to building new stars. However, its depressing when you see how guys like Wyatt, Ambrose and Ryback lose so much momemtum due to stupid booking decisions.


I agree in regards to Ambrose, who as a face should be booked stronger than he is(although he looked badass this week on Raw), but with Wyatt he can get his heat back as a heel and with Ryback, Punk said in that podcast that the management told him Ryback wasn't ready and was green as hell when he first got pushed into the main event, that's why he never beat Punk or was made to look strong, because he was only going to be pushed for a few months to fill some time before Rock came back and give Punk someone to work.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

Has anyone been able to send an email, i tried sending he said [email protected] and that bounces back


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

TakeMyGun said:


> Just because no one is willing to pay $55 for throw away WWE shows doesn't mean PPV is dead. A boxing show just last year did 2.2 million buys and people say PPV is dying :lmao


Pretty much. PPV in general is not as big as it once was, but there is still profit in it. But what you need is a big star or an exciting product.

It's WWE PPV that was really hurt. This is what internet fans don't seem to understand. It's why you had three Wrestlemania shows centred around The Rock. I don't know the exact year from memory, but it may have been 2008 or 2009 (probably the latter), but it's clear there that things have declined a fair bit overall from the past few years. It's just become even worse since then.

WWE had generally good years between 2005-2007 when both Cena and Batista were basically at their peaks, but even some of the B PPVs then could do okay numbers at best because of over saturation or repeated matches (there was a period for example when you had Batista/Edge three times back to back as one of the main events, and Cena was basically facing Khali back to back). However since 2008/2009, it's obvious that Batista/Cena didn't have the same level of starpower for PPVs as they did during their first push, but that's normal. Eventually, you need something fresh and big. You can't continue for years and years and get big numbers with people who don't have much less appeal. There are only so many times Cena and Batista can face the likes of Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Undertaker, and guys like Edge and Orton have a ceiling with their starpower. There was a decline coming, they saw it, tried to combat it best they could, but by 2010, it was obvious things are going to start getting worse. And they did.

This is what some marks don't understand, and what CM Punk obviously doesn't. He's bitching and moaning about his stock being hurt with casual fans by losing without realising that Vince has the bigger picture in mind. CM Punk means fuck all to the extra people Rock brings back, or Lesnar brings back. And a lot of those extra buys could also be from people who don't watch as regularly just deciding to pay. CM Punk could never be that big of a star. Lesnar was helped because he was coming off UFC (Lesnar was never that big of a WWE draw), and The Rock is a huge wrestling star but also a massive movie star in the world. As of right now, Lesnar's stock is a lot less. He meant more in 2012 but by now, he's basically no different than any other main eventer. It's why WWE is about to use him in the biggest way possible to establish Reigns. They're thinking long-term now.

For as much moaning and complaining people do, live attendance and viewership has been mostly consistent for several years. WWE will have a lot more access to data we have, but even looking at that, it's clear why Vince wouldn't sacrifice guys like Rock or Lesnar to Punk. What the hell would be the point really? Punk's effectively done nothing outside of selling merchandise, and merchandise is a miniscule amount of the overall revenue. If you're not making enough of an impact with the more regular viewers where attendance and viewership is basically the same, why would Vince hurt the stock of the guys he plans to use to sell the biggest show of the year? Obviously not.

It's a much bigger deal for WWE with publicity if the biggest show is selling out, breaking records or setting impressive PPV numbers. It helps their overall image in that respect. Punk was never going to do big numbers for PPV, even if they put a rocket on his ass. Who is he going to sell to? The WWE audience has slowly changed over the years, and a lot of the people today don't pay. They don't care enough to pay. It's absolutely pointless for WWE to change an existing model that's doing fine to appease these people. The only real mistake they've made in the last four years when it comes to main eventers is not planning for Bryan in the main event of Wrestlemania 30, but their hand was forced eventually. Even then, Wrestlemania 30's international numbers were crap. The domestic numbers are hidden by the Network, but it's obvious it wasn't going to touch the previous three years.

Bryan is actually a good viewership gainer, and a good draw by today's standard, but in the biggest storyline of his career, it looks like people didn't pay. And Bryan is much more over than Punk has ever been. WWE got a lot of so called attention thanks to the pipebomb in 2011 but it translated to nothing. That's about as clear of a sign WWE can get. They're not going to create another megastar, they know that. It's why they've played it so safe. It's just not possible today because the conditions are different. Their focus is on sustainaibility and consistency.

And this argument about who would win in a fight between CM Punk and Triple H is fucking stupid. Firstly, it means nothing if your trainer is pleasing you. Batista got praised too, but still didn't perform particularly well in MMA. Until CM Punk steps into an actual cage and proves something, it's all smoke. This is a guy who doesn't believe in the "belt system" or some bullshit. For all we know, he's bitchmade like Lesnar and scared of taking a punch. But he sure as hell isn't starting with as much of a good foundation Lesnar had with wrestling. And a legitimate fight is very different from a MMA fight too.

Lastly, there is a very big difference between wrestling and BJJ. Wrestling is a fantastic base for MMA and fighting in general, but BBJ isn't going to get you as far. You're going to need a lot more than that, even in a real fight. Nor does anyone know what training Triple H has done. For all you know, he has basic skills. And Angle beating Lesnar in a shoot wrestling match shouldn't come as a surprise. Angle is a fucking gold medalist. He's also over 200lbs and will be incredibly strong, fast, and technical in comparison to someone like CM Punk.

This is a stupid argument. Size doesn't matter! He's done BJJ! Angle beat Lesnar! They're both probably pussies.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Triple H is furious and wants to kill Punk*



theBeastlyBest said:


> Triple H breaking into Punk's house like he did Orton. :maury


He'd burn all of Punk's comic books then piss on the ashes :lmao


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Punk tried to change it from the inside and failed - this is him trying to change it from the outside. I don't buy for a second he doesn't care - if he didn't care he wouldn't have interviews like this one.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The Caped Crusader said:


> It's WWE PPV that was really hurt. This is what internet fans don't seem to understand. It's why you had three Wrestlemania shows centred around The Rock. I don't know the exact year from memory, but it may have been 2008 or 2009 (probably the latter), but it's clear there that things have declined a fair bit overall from the past few years. It's just become even worse since then.


This is where you are off WM23 did over 1.25 million, 24 did over a million and I think 25 either did 950,000 or 1 million on the dot. 26 was the one that did 885,000, now the part people seem to forget is that there was a big UFC fight on the night before that did 800,000 buys. That definitely played some factor in making Wrestlemania draw worse that year.

Wrestlemania always does big, does Rock help? Sure, 28 was a big success, and 29 was a moderate success. But Wrestlemania was NEVER dying.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

TakeMyGun said:


> This is where you are off WM23 did over a million, 24 did over a million and I think 25 either did 950,000 or 1 million on the dot. 26 was the one that did 885,000, now the part people seem to forget is that there was a big UFC fight on the night before that did 800,000 buys. That definitely played some factor in making Wrestlemania draw worse that year.
> 
> Wrestlemania always does big, does Rock help? Sure, 28 was a big success, and 29 was a moderate success. But Wrestlemania was NEVER dying.


25 did less than a million, 26 did 885,000 like you said (with a really bad domestic number). The domestic numbers for both 25 and 26 were about 200,000 less than the years before on average.

23 had Donald Trump, and 24 had Mayweather. Why do people seem to ignore this? In the past decade, they've never managed over a million without outside help except with Wrestlemania 21. This is a fact.

Looking at 25 and 26, 27 would've been utter crap without The Rock. Their overall roster was much weaker, the matches were weaker. How the hell do some people think they'd reverse their fortunes? By magic?

Wrestlemania wasn't dying, but it was also clearly declining when they didn't have big stars to draw attention from casuals. That's why Vince brought Rock back and built three shows around him. He's not a dumbass. He got an incredible amount of promotion out of him, and made his biggest PPV look even bigger. He might be a disgusting person, and a wanker, but he knew what he was doing with The Rock. Ain't no one made a convincing argument otherwise when you look at the trajectory of the two Manias before Rock got involved. Especially when Wrestlemania 30 comes out with the worst international number in the last decade (and bear in mind that Wrestlemanias in the last decade have always had a pretty good international number even if the domestic number was a bit lacking - case in point with 25 and 26).


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> But why did Night of Champions specifically do less buys than Battleground? They were both a part of the network era. I understand shows will do less PPV buys, but why did the show with Lesnar do less buys than the show without Lesnar?.


Sorry I thought you were comparing this year and last year. 

I'm not sure who's side you are on now or what point you're making lol That could be part down to Battleground being free in the UK whereas Night of Champions wasn't(UK get's 4 or 5 free PPV's each year).

I honestly think PPV buys are more down to how interesting the PPV is. Like with Cena vs Punk at MITB, everyone was talking about it, the pipebomb, whether he was walking out of WWE with the title, all of that, and it created real buzz and people wanted to see it. 
What will by the draw for the TLC ppv next month? What storyline is going to draw you in and make you want to buy the ppv? The main event is likely Cena vs Rollins vs Orton, no real story behind that match and probably nothing on the line. So why should I buy?

Boxing does such a fucking good job of hyping fights and making them seem like big deals, WWE should take note.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

iamloco724 said:


> Has anyone been able to send an email, i tried sending he said [email protected] and that bounces back


I sent one last night and it didn't bounce back.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Honestly this Punk/WWE feud has been the most entertaining thing that the company has had or done in years. I'm having a blast following it.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

TheRockfan7 said:


> Honestly this Punk/WWE feud has been the most entertaining thing that the company has had or done in years. I'm having a blast following it.


for sure

if they break the bank to bring Punk back it will be huge


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

They'll never bring him back. Not unless the leadership and conditions of the company DRASTICALLY change and even then it's highly unlikely.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

TheRockfan7 said:


> Honestly this Punk/WWE feud has been the most entertaining thing that the company has had or done in years. I'm having a blast following it.


It really is, Punk is just one charismatic fucker, this shit should shake up the industry


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Superkick said:


> They'll never bring him back. Not unless the leadership and conditions of the company DRASTICALLY change and even then it's highly unlikely.


They will bring him whenever they think they'll need him, just like they did with Warrior and Hart.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What kind of a horrible fucking poll is that?

Has your opinion of CM Punk's departure changed since his interview?
It has increased
It has stayed about the same
It has decreased
I haven't listened

That makes no god damn sense. Has WHAT increased? My opinion!?! Do I have more or less of an opinion!!?? WHAT!?!?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Yahoo Sports front page?

God damn, get this Phil guy back to guest host Raw with that grumpy cat. Then we'll be mainstream :vince


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

DemBoy said:


> They will bring him whenever they think they'll need him, just like they did with Warrior and Hart.


If they had their way he would appear on RAW next week, it all falls on Punk's willingness to come back and he seems different from the rest. I really don't believe he'll ever come back.. though of course, never say never.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Superkick said:


> They'll never bring him back. Not unless the leadership and conditions of the company DRASTICALLY change and even then it's highly unlikely.


As lonng as Vince is there, there's a (minuscule) chance of Punk coming back. Vince legitimaly likes Punk. I'd bet it was Hunter that pulled the whole "fired on wedding day" stunt. 

After Hunter takes over though? Punk becomes Ultimate Warrior #2.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

#Mark said:


> If they had their way he would appear on RAW next week, it all falls on Punk's willingness to come back and he seems different from the rest. I really don't believe he'll ever come back.. though of course, never say never.


Yeah, Punk seems like a guy that says "Fuck this, i'm out" and it looks like he actually mean it, but a guy that has been doing the same thing for over a decade can't just stay out of it because he's bitter right now. I think he'll eventually come back, but i wouldn't be mad if he never does it.


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

My only gripe in all this is that he said *guys like ... ... ... and taker couldnt lace my boots* CM CUNT


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> They will bring him whenever they think they'll need him, just like they did with Warrior and Hart.


They can try that but there's no guarantee Punk would say yes. If anything it seems from this podcast like he's done with wrestling as a whole and moved on to other things. He's mentioned that he does not love pro wrestling anymore. Things may change and you do of course have cases like Warrior's but I highly doubt we'll ever see Punk is WWE again.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

issyk1 said:


> My only gripe in all this is that he said *guys like ... ... ... and taker couldnt lace my boots* CM CUNT


He was talking about Wrestlemania 29. And he's right. Not even Taker could touch him that night.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

Both Bret Hart and Ultimate Warrior came back. so never say never.

as much as i like both Brock and The Rock, Punk is right, part timers as champs has to stop. 3 PPV now no title match...i would hate to Full Timer guy busting my arse everyday , just for Brock to show up for 1Hour every 3 months.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I also wanted to say that I found it kinda terrible that Punk, in the podcast, said that in the WM29 match that he was going out there and doing reckless shit to try and potentially get injured so he could finally get time off. Its really bad that it has to come to that. Of course, when Vince only gives him 2 fucking weeks after knee surgery, sometimes drastic measures are needed. Simply telling them he needed a break wasn't enough.


----------



## Irwin Navarro (Feb 3, 2013)

Really hoping WWE would try to bring him back at Royal Rumble till after WM31.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

I think Punk comes back numerous years down the line for the HOF and do a Warrior type of thing where he gets put into the HOF and maybe drops one last pipebomb. 

I cannot see him wrestling again ever, there is the smallest of small chances he wrestles Austin at WM32 but as much as I want it to happen it really won't.

Punk has given WWE so much negative press that they will think fuck this cunt and will hate him for the time being. But all wounds can be healed, just look at Bret and Warrior for example of this. It'll just take many years.

And the thing is, even if WWE wanted to turn this into an angle(cus IMO it would make a fuck load of money) Punk would not agree to it.

He sounds so happy right now, free from all the bullshit that goes on in WWE. He doesn't need WWE and I really think he never wrestles for them again. 

I do think he'll wrestle again though, not full time but maybe a one off type of thing. He loves wrestling(as much as he says he hates it) and I can see him wanting his final match to be something other than the 2014 Royal Rumble. Maybe he wrestles one of his friends for someone in Chicago, who knows. I just see him wanting one more match for proper closure, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

he comes off real whiney.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

KO Bossy said:


> I also wanted to say that I found it kinda terrible that Punk, in the podcast, said that in the WM29 match that he was going out there and doing reckless shit to try and potentially get injured so he could finally get time off. Its really bad that it has to come to that. Of course, when Vince only gives him 2 fucking weeks after knee surgery, sometimes drastic measures are needed. Simply telling them he needed a break wasn't enough.


That is the most shocking thing that has come out of it. Being refused time off, told he's back on the road and can do mic work and all that shit. I mean what the actual fuck, if a guy is injured he's injured and cannot perform, just let him heal for fuck sake.

I understand WWE is a business and the more time Punk is away the more money they will miss out on, but that's life. You have to factor injuries into a business model given the nature of wrestling. 

Booking him in the TLC match 2 n half weeks after surgery where the surgeon said he should be off for 4-6 weeks.. what a bunch of fucking cunts. 

If it was a tag match, or a match that protects Punk I wouldn't be so mad, although would still find it bad, but that is fucking disgusting. And to make it worse he is in there with Rybotch.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> I also wanted to say that I found it kinda terrible that Punk, in the podcast, said that in the WM29 match that he was going out there and doing reckless shit to try and potentially get injured so he could finally get time off. Its really bad that it has to come to that. Of course, when Vince only gives him 2 fucking weeks after knee surgery, sometimes drastic measures are needed. Simply telling them he needed a break wasn't enough.


It's always been like this. How many times have there been shoots where people have said many things that paint WWE in a really negative light, but marks would call those people bitter or butthurt? The wrestling industry in general (like Japan for example) is very dirty. This business is shit and has always been like this.

Edge was nursing a lot of injuries and wouldn't get time off. Batista wanted time off in early 2008, they basically gave him a lighter load earlier in the year, and told him to carry on, and he eventually ended up injured later that year. Cena has come back from injuries quickly, and that's only going to make things worse for him. It goes on and on.

Punk will come back. Might not be now, or two years from now, but there is no doubt that he'll walk down the WWE aisle again in the future. They all do. May not be for another run or whatever, but he'll get in that WWE ring. Punk has far too much of an ego and sense of self-importance not to. He'll be hungry again.


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

Aww he got fired on his wedding day? Aww poor sweetie. 

Just kidding. This guy is a fucking baby. First of all his wedding was a secret, second of all, if you don't show up for work for months, you get terminated. Thsts the way it works. Fuck, my uncle wasn't showing up for his job as a police officer for like a month or 2. He was sought out by his employers, fired and then arrested. CM Bitch should be thankful he wasn't arrested too. He contradicted himself in this little interview too.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I think that Vince expects everyone to be John Cena. The dude is an anomaly, he was supposed to be out a year after tearing his peck, he's out like...3 months. Bone chips in elbow? Month and a bit. That's probably one reason Vince loves him-he heals super fast to get back to making the Fed money. Sorry, but not everyone is like that. 

I won't at all be surprised if the WWE gets a lawsuit against them for committing negligent acts against employees by essentially forcing them to work. I mean, its true that Vince didn't hold a gun to their head to make them work, but not working results in penalization backstage. I don't have an in depth knowledge of US labor laws (since I'm not American), but that HAS to be illegal. Malpractice with Dr. Amann is one thing, but strong arming your employees into working despite legitimate injury under threat of demotion is wrong on so many levels.

And just think of how many Ex-WWE stars might get in on this. Bob Holly is one, for his story posted a few pages back. Look at guys from the 80s and 90s who no doubt worked through injuries. Sheik has been in a wheel chair for years now. How do you think a courtroom would look at that?


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> I think that Vince expects everyone to be John Cena. The dude is an anomaly, he was supposed to be out a year after tearing his peck, he's out like...3 months. Bone chips in elbow? Month and a bit. That's probably one reason Vince loves him-he heals super fast to get back to making the Fed money. Sorry, but not everyone is like that.
> 
> I won't at all be surprised if the WWE gets a lawsuit against them for committing negligent acts against employees by essentially forcing them to work. I mean, its true that Vince didn't hold a gun to their head to make them work, but not working results in penalization backstage. I don't have an in depth knowledge of US labor laws (since I'm not American), but that HAS to be illegal. Malpractice with Dr. Amann is one thing, but strong arming your employees into working despite legitimate injury under threat of demotion is wrong on so many levels.
> 
> And just think of how many Ex-WWE stars might get in on this. Bob Holly is one, for his story posted a few pages back. Look at guys from the 80s and 90s who no doubt worked through injuries. Sheik has been in a wheel chair for years now. How do you think a courtroom would look at that?


The year bit for a pectoral is a bunch of lies. That was probably WWE taking advantage of dumbass dirtsheets. Cena is more than likely very banged up though. He's just a company man and deals with it for the most part. I still wish he'd had an epiphany and retired back in 2005 though and pursued a different career.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

:avit:


Babyadelic said:


> Aww he got fired on his wedding day? Aww poor sweetie.
> 
> Just kidding. This guy is a fucking baby. First of all his wedding was a secret, second of all, if you don't show up for work for months, you get terminated. Thsts the way it works. Fuck, my uncle wasn't showing up for his job as a police officer for like a month or 2. He was sought out by his employers, fired and then arrested. CM Bitch should be thankful he wasn't arrested too. He contradicted himself in this little interview too.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

Nicky Midss said:


> he comes off real whiney.


Even his charicter on tv is whiney.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

KO Bossy said:


> I think that Vince expects everyone to be John Cena. The dude is an anomaly, he was supposed to be out a year after tearing his peck, he's out like...3 months. Bone chips in elbow? Month and a bit. That's probably one reason Vince loves him-he heals super fast to get back to making the Fed money. Sorry, but not everyone is like that.
> 
> I won't at all be surprised if the WWE gets a lawsuit against them for committing negligent acts against employees by essentially forcing them to work. I mean, its true that Vince didn't hold a gun to their head to make them work, but not working results in penalization backstage. I don't have an in depth knowledge of US labor laws (since I'm not American), but that HAS to be illegal. Malpractice with Dr. Amann is one thing, but strong arming your employees into working despite legitimate injury under threat of demotion is wrong on so many levels.
> 
> And just think of how many Ex-WWE stars might get in on this. Bob Holly is one, for his story posted a few pages back. Look at guys from the 80s and 90s who no doubt worked through injuries. Sheik has been in a wheel chair for years now. How do you think a courtroom would look at that?



not sticking up for WWE here ... but lets be clear,Sheik got into hard drugs and fucked himself up.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Listening to people whine about Punk whining (irony anyone?) makes me want to troll this entire forum by turning every thread into a Punk discussion similar to how Thwagger does it with Swagger.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

The Caped Crusader said:


> The year bit for a pectoral is a bunch of lies. That was probably WWE taking advantage of dumbass dirtsheets. Cena is more than likely very banged up though. He's just a company man and deals with it for the most part. I still wish he'd had an epiphany and retired back in 2005 though and pursued a different career.


Well, from what I heard, it was 6-12 months. He was back in 3. Dude heals like a machine. He left in October and was back at the Rumble, way ahead of schedule.



redapple said:


> not sticking up for WWE here ... but lets be clear,Sheik got into hard drugs and fucked himself up.


If they can draw a direct correlation between Shiek's injuries, WWE not letting him heal properly, and using drugs to numb the pain, it could still potentially draw parallels. Like at Fall Brawl 1998, Davey Boy fucked his back up on a bump onto a hidden trapdoor, got staph infection and developed a huge pill dependency. If WCW didn't allow him time off to treat it properly, and he died as a result of an addiction stemming from that, it could conceivably be argued that WCW was negligent in his treatment. That's all I'm saying.

But still, Bob Holly and Punk are two perfect examples. Punk was misdiagnosed with his MRSA, and could have died, and was rushed back constantly from injury way too soon. Holly was forced to work overseas despite MRSA and almost lost his arm and could have died. That is undeniable negligence.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Yahoo has gotten wind of this and now CM punk bashing the WWE doctors is being mentione on yahoo news.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Listening to people whine about Punk whining (irony anyone?) makes me want to troll this entire forum by turning every thread into a Punk discussion similar to how Thwagger does it with Swagger.


:jordan4

I know, all he did was tell his story. There wasn't any whining in it, maybe a strong sense of entitlement, but no whining.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

KO Bossy said:


> Well, from what I heard, it was 6-12 months. He was back in 3. Dude heals like a machine. He left in October and was back at the Rumble, way ahead of schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you could as easy blame Howard Stern for letting Shiek do coked up rants on the radio. he retired in 1992 with WWE and was still walking till 2005. the guy is 72 now.age likely is more of a factor.

Davey Boy and whole hart family is a story in it's self.

Bob Holly mainly done hardcore matches, enough said!


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> He was talking about Wrestlemania 29. And he's right. Not even Taker could touch him that night.


I know what he was talking about, don't try insinuate i didn't. As for the comment, Taker put in a shift and Punk's comments were out of order ONLY because he mentioned Taker, who he had an amazing match with. Granted, mania 29 was horse shit aside from that match, but Taker doesn't deserve sly comments like that. A little respect is needed.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Chrome said:


> :jordan4
> 
> I know, all he did was tell his story. There wasn't any whining in it, maybe a strong sense of entitlement, but no whining.


He didn't whine about money and winning all those big matches? You didn't hear that part?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

redapple said:


> Well you could as easy blame Howard Stern for letting Shiek do coked up rants on the radio. he retired in 1992 with WWE and was still walking till 2005. the guy is 72 now.age likely is more of a factor.
> 
> Davey Boy and whole hart family is a story in it's self.
> 
> Bob Holly mainly done hardcore matches, enough said!


So because Holly mainly did hardcore matches, that's why Laurinaitis wouldn't give him time off to heal a staph infection that nearly caused his arm to be amputated? That's ridiculous.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes Era said:


> He didn't whine about money and winning all those big matches? You didn't hear that part?


Nah, I heard it. He wasn't whining, he just stated he felt they should've payed him adequately for his Wrestlemania appearance and had him beat at least ONE of the part-timers.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

issyk1 said:


> I know what he was talking about, don't try insinuate i didn't. As for the comment, Taker put in a shift and Punk's comments were out of order ONLY because he mentioned Taker, who he had an amazing match with. Granted, mania 29 was horse shit aside from that match, but Taker doesn't deserve sly comments like that. A little respect is needed.


before Brock beat Taker, could see how anyone would be mad to work a match with Taker at mania, given your going to loss before the match even starts.... i dont get all the love for taker in his later years . the guy sucked for the last 5 years.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Nah, I heard it. He wasn't whining, he just stated he felt they should've payed him adequately for his Wrestlemania appearance and had him beat at least ONE of the part-timers.


If he didn't want to lose to the part timers, why did he agree to the matches when he knew he was losing? Why complain afterwards like a scorned toddler in 2nd grade?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

for the record, i liked punk and to an extent still do. but he's very much a crybaby and woe is me in this interview. a fantastic interview still though.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

KO Bossy said:


> So because Holly mainly did hardcore matches, that's why Laurinaitis wouldn't give him time off to heal a staph infection that nearly caused his arm to be amputated? That's ridiculous.



awful i know but you cant relate CM Punk story to a "The Hardcore Guy".


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

If he was lying about the treatment from the doctors then the WWE could sue him for slander. I tend to think he is telling the truth and now the WWE will try and sweep it under the rug. They should just pay him his loyalty checks and get back on his good side and eventually he might return as a part timer. One thing someone should ask if they send an email is, how is it that WWE is now selling Punk merchandise again? They must have came to some understanding about that. Hell, even when I was at Wrestlemania 30, Punk merchandise was selling like crazy. It was hard to find something still available to buy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes Era said:


> If he didn't want to lose to the part timers, why did he agree to the matches when he knew he was losing? Why complain afterwards like a scorned toddler in 2nd grade?


Because he wanted his WrestleMania main event and Vince kept repeatedly lying to him about how he'll owe him if he does this, and this, and this.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

i respect CM punk more for leaving a undesirable situation than hanging around.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

I like CMpunk and i'm glad he told his story finally but going on your best friend's Colt Cabana podcast is a bit one sided, even going on Marc Maron show(Colt Cabana friend) podcast was a bit one sided as well. CM punk also told The Nerdist(who he now works for) they cant ask him WWE questions. so i would like to hear a 3rd party interview which isnt biased.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes Era said:


> If he didn't want to lose to the part timers, why did he agree to the matches when he knew he was losing? Why complain afterwards like a scorned toddler in 2nd grade?



He made the mistake of trusting Vince when Vince told him 3 times "I owe you one".

I can't wait what else he has to say next week when he answers fans emails.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

Let me speak on this

Rock
- he said rock wasn't the draw, that's bs, the broke a box office and live attendance gate b2b years with rock. He drew.

Taker
- complained about not ending the shoe, but so what taker didnt end it with hbk at 25, trips inside hiac, brock breaking the streak.

Brock
- he wanted to go over even though Cena and Hunter got their ass whooped, had to results to chains, hammers, and hbk. Punk got in more offense than Cena in 1/2 or Hunter in 1. Heyman had to cheat and punk made brock scream

Young guys
- punk didn't give 2 fucks about them. He would mail it in vs any shield member or Wyatt or Dolph or Kofi on a Monday or Tuesday then turn it up for a part timer. All his strikes, counters, flying got better. Cena gave guys like the shield, Ryback, Cesaro, etc better performances every night the week

His pay
- he moved merch, but it's not because he was a magnet. He moved merch because michaels and edge retired, Hunter and taker stopped full time work, rey was injured, and jeff and batista left. Hell rey sitting on his ass was moving more than the yes movement so imagine what healthy rey with monthly releases would do. He wanted to be paid for his name value but his house shows that he was headlining with bryan was pulling in less than Cena/Orton tours that were running in different towns and using guys like Los Matadores in an undercard. Him fighting Brock got less buys than trips. When your tours don't sell as well, you don't sell bus without a part timer or Cena, and ratings don't even go down when you're wronged and walk out ... Your value isn't that of an A player

Reigns vs Hero
- that's bull shit, Hero had a gut his whole NXT stay. They had to pull him out of TV and place him on a singlet for house shows to hide the fat. He threw away his own chances

Part timers coming in
- no benefit to getting your ass beat when you comeback all the time. That is ehat a jericho or RVD is for Not a Brock, rock, Taker, or hhh. You diminish their values losing just to lose which is what separates top talent making someone

Batista vs bryan
- no matter how you slice it now Batista was the correct choice, his segments were getting higher viewership, and he went on to be a main star in one of the years highest grossing movies while bryan chose to miss raw after mania for a honeymoon, held the title up, and was injured. Batista was the Porsche, Daniel was the lemon with flood damage

his health
- how can you be trying to get better yet not give up blood and piss which shows abnormalities?

His whole they fired me spill
- he quit, admits to acting unprofessional and walking out, yet expected a check and to not be fired

His attitude
- he got fired from nwa tna for being unprofessional and having an attitude. Heyman admits to protecting him in ovw.

He's self made
- bs, they pushed him to the moon long before his pipe bomb they authorized and made happen. He got to retire jeff Hardy from wwe, lead ses, take over nexus, break up the new breed, be ECW champ, be IC champ, win MITB 2x, win the world title, and all before he had his moment that they made happen

He isn't a victim


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Silent Servant said:


> *If he was lying about the treatment from the doctors then the WWE could sue him for slander. I tend to think he is telling the truth and now the WWE will try and sweep it under the rug.* They should just pay him his loyalty checks and get back on his good side and eventually he might return as a part timer. One thing someone should ask if they send an email is, how is it that WWE is now selling Punk merchandise again? They must have came to some understanding about that. Hell, even when I was at Wrestlemania 30, Punk merchandise was selling like crazy. It was hard to find something still available to buy.


That's the biggest thing the detractors are missing in this thread. Punk wouldn't say all of this stuff, knowing full and well that WWE is waiting for a chance to sue him and recoup all that money they just lost to him in a lawsuit, unless he knew it was all true and had proof of it. Calling out malpractice of their physicians, the wedding day pink slip, and forcing superstars to wrestle injured, I would say WWE would have an excellent case for a slander lawsuit, but, so far, it seems like they won't be pursuing that, so you'd have to believe Punk is telling the truth.


----------



## Irwin Navarro (Feb 3, 2013)

*Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*

IMO, instead of wanting to main-event WM, CM Punk (Phil Brooks) should have wanted to be the guy to end the streak. It would have been awesome!


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*

From what I understand for most on the roster it was simply a matter of supreme respect of undertakers accomplishment and not wanting to be the one to shatter it.

Punk said in the podcast he is old-school and probably felt the same way Kane, and many others did.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

CMPUNK is the Kanye WESt of WWE! and I love it!!!


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Do you think AJ Lee knew about CM Punk's poop incident? If so, how do you think it affected their relationship? 
I am just really curious about this because when a man sees a woman's poop, he lose all his respect for her. I imagine it must be the same way for most women.


----------



## whatisup (Nov 29, 2014)

cm punk can do whatever he wants, if he left wwe for health issues, that's fine imo.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

A lot of the stuff he said about why he kept going reminds me a lot of a job I had once. I was promoted and given pay raise after pay raise as the situation around me got more and more fucked up and I just kept saying 'I'll quit tomorrow, I'll quit tomorrow...' Well eventually tomorrow came and I quit and it wasn't until after I left and started hearing about everyone ese quitting that I realized just how fucked up it was over there and how much worse the shit I didn't even know about was.

When you're in there in the eye of the storm, you just sort of keep on working because it's what you do. It's not until you look back that you realize 'what the fuck was I thinking?' and 'how the fuck did they get away with it all?'


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*

Lol @ you ever thinking Punk had a choice in the matter. Triple H never, ever would have let him go over Taker @ WM after him and Shawn helped to build up the Streak in later years. That would have been a hill for him to die on. So its a moot point.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This interview was much needed and it allows me to see his decision in a new light. At first, I was mad he took his ball and went home but to hear about these lame things the WWE made him do and wouldn't allow him do is pretty fucked up. Hopefully this exposure of the WWE's messed up ways will help change things. But I dont see it happening.


----------



## Alex_Blaze (Nov 29, 2014)

The funniest thing is he ain't even done, can't wait til next week.


----------



## CareerKiller (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*



Irwin Navarro said:


> IMO, instead of wanting to main-event WM, CM Punk (Phil Brooks) should have wanted to be the guy to end the streak. It would have been awesome!


Other than Lesnar, there's a strong chance no one in the locker room at the time would have agreed to end the streak. Both Orton and Angle were offered it years ago and both declined. Punk probably would have refused if offered as well (and I doubt he was ever offered.)

Prior to Vince's snap decision to end the streak last year, I'm sure the plan was for Taker's streak to end at the hands of a heel Cena in Texas at WM 32 or to Reigns at WM 31. It probably would have made the most sense for it to end at the hands of Wyatt at WM 31 though, to take over the role of "supernatural monster" for the next 15-20 years, but they wrecked their chances of doing anything with him for the time being.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

> Vince McMahon not happy, Triple H said to be “furious” about CM Punk’s comments





> Bryan Alvarez has news on the WWE backstage reaction on what CM Punk said on Colt Cabana’s podcast. Alvarez said that virtually everybody that listened to what Punk said thought it was awesome. Punk has fans and detractors in WWE. When Punk left there were some people that were happy because Punk was so unhappy towards the end of his run. Punk admitted on the podcast that he was tired of telling people to “F*ck off.” Alvarez noted that even people that were not fans of Punk were fans of a lot of the stuff that he talked about on the podcast. There are a lot of people in the company that are afraid to ask questions to management and those people were happy that it was laid out on the table on the podcast because a lot of what he said are things that people are afraid to say to management (issues with pay, etc).
> 
> Alvarez says that Vince McMahon is upset but not “fuming.” Alvarez said that it’s very unlikely that McMahon will talk about this in depth on Steve Austin’s podcast on the WWE Network. Of course, it’s all up to Vince so he could always change his mind.
> 
> ...


Crazy.


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*

Both of them probably weren't ready to see the streak go yet.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

King Gimp said:


> Crazy.


As mentioned in one of my previous posts....

This is them most entertaining feud/story the WWE has had in years.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

TheRockfan7 said:


> As mentioned in one of my previous posts....
> 
> This is them most entertaining feud/story the WWE has had in years.


It's a shame that they wont capitalize on it


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I think it is safe to say that Punk won't be entering the WWE hall of fame any time soon lol.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> I think that Vince expects everyone to be John Cena. The dude is an anomaly, he was supposed to be out a year after tearing his peck, he's out like...3 months. Bone chips in elbow? Month and a bit. That's probably one reason Vince loves him-he heals super fast to get back to making the Fed money. Sorry, but not everyone is like that.
> 
> I won't at all be surprised if the WWE gets a lawsuit against them for committing negligent acts against employees by essentially forcing them to work. I mean, its true that Vince didn't hold a gun to their head to make them work, but not working results in penalization backstage. I don't have an in depth knowledge of US labor laws (since I'm not American), but that HAS to be illegal. Malpractice with Dr. Amann is one thing, but strong arming your employees into working despite legitimate injury under threat of demotion is wrong on so many levels.
> 
> And just think of how many Ex-WWE stars might get in on this. Bob Holly is one, for his story posted a few pages back. Look at guys from the 80s and 90s who no doubt worked through injuries. Sheik has been in a wheel chair for years now. How do you think a courtroom would look at that?


Cena can probably recover much faster than Punk either way, he's much bigger and on juice. Its kind of shocking how much WWE demands from of their top guys.

The workload is too much. You don't need to be working 5-6 days a week. House shows add nothing to the TV aspect of the product which is the core business, this is what will sell the network. 
Performing in front of 10 000 people in a random city in Florida does *nothing* to help an established company like WWE. 

These wrestlers need time off to refresh and relax. The TV product would be much better if they drastically cut house shows, which is an old school marketing strategy, it pales in comparison to the media and online audience. 
Regardless, the network is really screwing them, they're trying to save money in any way possible, so there's no chance of this happening.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

God if they managed to turn this into a storyline. SO MANY BUYS

Nah, actually, they'd fuck that up too.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

ZacB512 said:


> There is a reason why WWE likes pushing stout guys like Reigns to the main event over fragile overachievers like Punk and Bryan...
> 
> I'm not saying that it's right, but it is what it is. I was always surprised that someone as slim and un-athletic looking as Punk could take such punishment against true heavyweights. Now, I know the price that he paid.
> 
> If a 175 pounder like Bryan or a 205 pounder like Punk is constantly going up against 270+ pound heavyweights, there are going to be extra injuries...


really gonna use reigns as an example? how many weeks into his solo run did he go down with a major injury? yeah, exactly. punk and bryan wrestled in the indies forever before the wwe. reigns has been wrestling for like 3 years i think and as soon as they pushed reigns big his body failed him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*

That's a decision only Vince and Taker himself had the power to make. Wrestlers do not decide the result of their own matches...


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

This podcast makes me so fucking depressed for this business. He was a down to earth guy who was extremely talented and popular and his popularity was proven through his TLC buyrate (which was more than the previous year and it didn't even have Cena on the card) and through his merch sales, which surpassed Cena's.

Then, bullshit politics happened. Punk's career is one of the most revolutionary ones in history, because it proves just how fucked up and corrupted the WWE is, from backstage politics to the medical BS.

ONE THING I WILL NEVER UNDERSTAND:

*HOW IN THE FUCK WAS DANIEL BRYAN NOT PENCILLED IN FOR THE MAIN EVENT AT WRESTLEMANIA IN SUMMERSLAM WHEN HE BEAT CENA??????? That is soooooooooo fucked up, seriously. WWE FINALLY has a chance to make a new main eventer and they fuckin want to give him Sheaumus???*

MAN this podcast reallyyyyy turned me off from WWE. Now guys like Sami Zayn who has some arab in him, Neville who is "too short" and can't speak as well as the other guys on the mic, Kevin Steen who is fat compared to Cena and Orton, and other guys who EASILY can be a top star in the business will probably not end up hitting their potential due to Vince McMahon's BS. I REALLY hope Vince leaves the business soon, and as bitter as it sounds I don't give a fuck how he leaves, whether or not it his through his health I don't give a fuck. I wasn't even the biggest Punk fan, but this puts all of WWE in retrospect..no matter how good you are, it doesn't fucking matter. And HHH coming out of retirement to beat Punk?? How the FUCK does that make ANY business sense?? 

Man fuck the WWE, Raw was so garbage after a great event. I hope something changes, because whereas before I was excited for the future, now I really am not. Fuck you Vince and fuck you you big nosed ego-driven pig HHH.

Thank you for reading


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*

Because Undie had decided that Bork was ending it at UFC 121.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

IrwinRSchyster said:


> A lot of the stuff he said about why he kept going reminds me a lot of a job I had once. I was promoted and given pay raise after pay raise as the situation around me got more and more fucked up and I just kept saying 'I'll quit tomorrow, I'll quit tomorrow...' Well eventually tomorrow came and I quit and it wasn't until after I left and started hearing about everyone ese quitting that I realized just how fucked up it was over there and how much worse the shit I didn't even know about was.
> 
> When you're in there in the eye of the storm, you just sort of keep on working because it's what you do. It's not until you look back that you realize 'what the fuck was I thinking?' and 'how the fuck did they get away with it all?'



pretty much same thing happen to me... i quit my job and returned to study , now i couldnt be happier. broke but happier lol.... so it;s good to see someone like CMpunk on a much larger scale say fuck you to the man! much like Dave Chappelle did, these guy can walked away from millions makes me feel better about walking away from thousands.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*

Phil wanted to end Mark Callaway's streak but leave Undertaker's intact.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

I'd really hate to be AJ on Monday night


----------



## The Lion Tamer (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*

Love Punk and all but it was right for him not to end the streak the only people i saw breaking it was Bray Wyatt or Cena (Cena just because of the responces in here or the reaction on RAW)


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm torn now. I heard the whole podcast and side with punk even more now. All the details shared are fucking disgusting about the wwe.

But I'm a wrestling fan. I want to continue enjoying wrestling at the lvl of WWE. That lvl of grandeur. I hate not being able to understand the promo work in NJPW due to language barriers so that's not an option. ROH and other independents are too small in scale. They may be great products but non can hold the hype WWE can with it's equity.

wwE is the only wrestling organization of its kind left but all this news leaves me doubting if I should continue tuning in and in effect still support them. If all that happened to Punk, you know its happened to others. In all likelyhood, I'll probably continue watching and that's what they're banking on. People keep watching and not rally for change, nothing will change. They win. We keep getting a sub-par product.

Some of yal might say just stop watching if you think it's sub-par but compared to other companies, WWE is still the best everything considered. I wish NJPW came out subbed somewhere. I would totally give that a ride if so.

This all sucks man, but I'm glad a truth I can believe in is out. Punk seemed 100% sincere.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I finally read the summary of the interview. 
I don't think any of this is a huge revelation though.
Everyone already knows the toll that pro wrestling takes on the body. Especially working the WWE schedule. The WWE doctors are there to keep the talent as healthy as possible while also keeping the machine moving. It's a balancing act of huge responsibility. 

Should Punk have been given time off to have his infection removed? Not according to one doctor. According to another, yes. Doctors often have different opinions. Surgery always carries it's own risks also, and if the WWE doc didn't see the same thing as the 2nd one (that it was a life threatening situation), then I could see why they just prescribed antibiotics to keep it under control. It probably would've been far more life threatening without antibiotics. 

Then he whines and cries about his pay. I've already went there and it's ridiculous really but doesn't he realize that all companies work this way. ALL employees are (ideally) earning the company more than they make. Punk's such a whiner because he's probably never worked a real job before..either that or he's just a complete dumbass. 

The guy working the register at McDonalds or the waitress at Applebees are earning the company literally hundreds of dollars a day while only earning a small fraction of that for themselves. Punk is whining that he should get some kind of top tier pay for being an entertaining in-ring worker. Sorry, but you're not as big as a draw to deserve that. That money's for Rock, Austin, and Hogan, the guys that allowed you the WWE stage in the first place.


----------



## scoty4u (Sep 4, 2013)

can anyone tell me when stone cold podcast gonna come out where they might address punk... and will there be a link in this site


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Punk's such a whiner because he's probably never worked a real job before..either that or he's just a complete dumbass.
> 
> The guy working the register at McDonalds or the waitress at Applebees are earning the company literally hundreds of dollars a day while only earning a small fraction of that for themselves. Punk is whining that he should get some kind of top tier pay for being an entertaining in-ring worker. Sorry, but you're not as big as a draw to deserve that. That money's for Rock, Austin, and Hogan, the guys that allowed you the WWE stage in the first place.



Did you just compare someone working at McDonalds to a pro wrestler working for WWE? :aries2


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

anybody that is disrespecting Punk calling him a baby and a whiner is a fuckin dumbass. The health issues alone along with the backstage politics is enough to side with Punk. How in the fuck can anyone side with the WWE in this case?

lol.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Mr Heisenberg said:


> anybody that is disrespecting Punk calling him a baby and a whiner is a fuckin dumbass. The health issues alone along with the backstage politics is enough to side with Punk. How in the fuck can anyone side with the WWE in this case?
> 
> lol.


you don't even know if it's true or not.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*

Punk Vs. Undertaker in the main event of Wrestlemania XXIX for the WWE Championship would've been cool. He would've had the title for almost 500 days.



> IMO, instead of wanting to main-event WM, CM Punk (Phil Brooks) should have wanted to be the guy to end the streak. It would have been awesome!


Out of respect for Paul Bearer.

- Vic


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

evilshade said:


> Do you think AJ Lee knew about CM Punk's poop incident? If so, how do you think it affected their relationship?
> I am just really curious about this because when a man sees a woman's poop, he lose all his respect for her. I imagine it must be the same way for most women.












*I can't even.....*


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*

Are there some interview or something that states that He actually had a choice? Because I don´t think he had a choice.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*

He would have got so much heat for beating Taker. The match was good and Punk played a perfect heel to taker.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Monterossa said:


> you don't even know if it's true or not.


It's not so much that as it is that we're hearing one side of a story and only the parts he chooses to tell us -- which is his right, that's not a criticism.

But there are a lot of things unsaid or not addressed, and some stuff between the lines that could make it seem a whole lot different.

It's possible the doctor told him more than once that he needed to go to a hospital and get it checked out, or that the doctor said "You're about the wrestle. See me after the show." We know the doctor in Tampa told him he needed to go to a hospital for an antibiotic IV drip (this after telling him it's a life-threatening situation) and Punk's response was "Let's say we didn't have time for that ..." If that did happen, it doesn't make what he said a lie, just an omission if he didn't choose to mention that particular part. Or maybe it was at a time he was concussed and he doesn't remember it.

Another little thing that kind of gets overlooked: he says he wants to wear advertising sponsorships on his trunks. He's told no. Then Brock comes in and he gets to wear them ... but Colt Cabana mentions (and this is the part that gets overlooked) that Brock already had those sponsorships -- he had contracts with Jimmy Johns or whoever that require him to wear them if he steps in a ring, so WWE's choice was either let him use them or don't sign him.

Also seemingly overlooked is Punk says repeatedly that he chose to wrestle when hurt, that it's 100 percent on him, that he was trying to prove something ... and yet I see posts saying WWE "made" him do it. Or working with Ryback: he says he doesn't want to do it, VKM says "do it and I'll owe you one" and he decides to do it. That's on him, not WWE. Unfortunate that he got hurt, but WWE didn't put a gun to his head. He could have said, "No way, anybody else." Perhaps if he did he would have been lower on the card, but what's more important, his spot on the card or his health?

Also overlooked, because he doesn't much dwell on it: he says he was in a bad place and telling everyone to "f--- off" or "f--- you" all the time -- well that sounds all well and good if you just hear that and nothing else and then you move along, but you might be saying "Jeez what a horrible prick" if you knew all the details: did he say that to people who were working a match with him when the guy comes over to plan the match, did he say that to some minimum-wage server in catering who says hello, etc.? For all we know, he might have said it to the doctor sometime when he said, "Let's have a look at that lump and see what we can do." 

Not many people have stopped to mention that he says he refused concussion testing, that he told them he was OK to wrestle when he actually thought he did have a concussion (which at least in theory could put the person he's in the ring with at risk if he's not all mentally or physically there). That's a fairly big deal, and he says it's 100 percent on him ... but no one points this out.

I've seen people post that taking time off for injuries means losing your position, but we've seen tons of top guys take time off (including Punk) and they don't find themselves jobbing to Heath Slater when they return -- Cena, Triple H (when he was full-time), Orton, etc.

So if seen only through the lens of Punk's perspective, sure, you get one impression. In 10 years after we've seen tons of shoots from all sides and people in the back and what they experienced and witnessed, we might be saying something different.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Saintpat said:


> It's not so much that as it is that we're hearing one side of a story and only the parts he chooses to tell us -- which is his right, that's not a criticism.
> 
> But there are a lot of things unsaid or not addressed, and some stuff between the lines that could make it seem a whole lot different.
> 
> ...


well he gave a pretty good reason and I understand where you're coming from with your point but he also mention there is tons of guys who hide injuries because they don't want to lose their spot, injuries are like punishment to some guys and you lose your spot meaning you'll lose money so the injuries get progressively worse because WWE mentality is so fucking weird - unless you're a chosen one an injury could mean your job pretty much as we've witness countless amount of times when wrestlers get f'ed up injuries.


----------



## Retroville (Jun 22, 2014)

CareerKiller said:


> Irwin Navarro said:
> 
> 
> > IMO, instead of wanting to main-event WM, CM Punk (Phil Brooks) should have wanted to be the guy to end the streak. It would have been awesome!
> ...


Couldn't say it better


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

From wrestlinginc



> Sources: Colt Cobana's Art Of Wrestling Podcast, F4WOnline
> 
> Nearly ten months after his final appearance for WWE, CM Punk finally addressed the circumstances behind his departure from the sports-entertainment organization in an explosive two-hour interview with Colt Cabana on the Art of Wrestling podcast. On Figure Four Daily on F4WOnline.com on Friday, Bryan Alvarez offered insight on the reaction around WWE to the former Superstar's controversial remarks (click here to listen).
> 
> ...


It doesnt matter if you love or hate punk. Everything he said is true.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Terminator GR said:


> From wrestlinginc
> 
> It doesnt matter if you love or hate punk. Everything he said is true.


That proves most of it is true, if EVEN his detractors in the company are supporting him.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

evilshade said:


> Do you think AJ Lee knew about CM Punk's poop incident? If so, how do you think it affected their relationship?
> I am just really curious about this because when a man sees a woman's poop, he lose all his respect for her. I imagine it must be the same way for most women.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*

Did he mention that ?

I thought he was complaining about not going over part timers and that included Undertaker.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*



Lebyonics said:


> Did he mention that ?
> 
> I thought he was complaining about not going over part timers and that included Undertaker.


He never mentioned it no. His gripe was well Why am I having to put over Rock,Taker and Brock when they weren't around the next night and he was.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

> According to Alvarez, Levesque is furious with Punk over his remarks. He said he received a text message from a person in WWE reading 'Triple H wants to kill Punk.'"


unk


----------



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

*What is up with Vince?*

Punk's podcast touched on something I have noticed reading dirtsheet stories. That is how bipolar Vince is, you hear these stories of him crying and telling Punk "your like family to me" and how he is a huge fan of Bryan but he then proceeds to put them through crap like never giving Punk a wm main event, firing him on his wedding day, withholding royalties or crapping all over Bryan with the original authority storyline that he only changed due to the fans hijacking. An these are just two examples Im not even getting into guys like Ultimate Warrior


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*

I remember there being a report not too long ago that mentioned Punk was possibly going to end the streak, but the death of Paul Bearer stopped that. Not that I mind, it would have been great for Punk to end it but I also really enjoyed seeing Brock end it.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: What is up with Vince?*

Typical sociopath behavior.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

Mr Heisenberg said:


> anybody that is disrespecting Punk *calling him a baby and a whiner is a fuckin dumbass*. The health issues alone along with the backstage politics is enough to side with Punk. How in the fuck can anyone side with the WWE in this case?
> 
> lol.


it's funny that these cm punk haters calling him a baby and a whiner for telling his side of the story are the same idiots that since he left were always moaning that he owes it to the fans an explanation, he just can't win with most of the idiotic wwe fanboys


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: What is up with Vince?*

He's Republican


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: What is up with Vince?*

Ruthless Aggression.


----------



## Terminus (Jan 22, 2013)

How the fuck anyone could think this is a work is mind-bloggling? He flat out said Ryback uses steriods, something of which Vince has been in pass been investigate by the fucken government and could have landed him in prison. You think he wants that kind heat? The stupidity on this board mostly by blind WWE marks in insane


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

squeelbitch said:


> it's funny that these cm punk haters calling him a baby and a whiner for telling his side of the story are the same idiots that since he left were always moaning that he owes it to the fans an explanation, he just can't win with most of the idiotic wwe fanboys



thats a huge generalized lolz 

i'm sure their is this werid secert club of guys vince has hired to come on this forum trolling cmpunk fans. deleting threads, posts and banning fans. lol i've seen it. it's this werid bunch of wwe loyal fans, that forgive WWE no matter what.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*



Twisted14 said:


> I remember there being a report not too long ago that mentioned Punk was possibly going to end the streak, but the death of Paul Bearer stopped that. Not that I mind, it would have been great for Punk to end it but I also really enjoyed seeing Brock end it.


Nah.. that was just some fanboy's wet dream.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> He never mentioned it no. His gripe was well Why am I having to put over Rock,Taker and Brock when they weren't around the next night and he was.


With the primary point being that he then had nowhere to go with the feud, because the other guy was gone. While still showing up and having to find someone else to work with.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: What is up with Vince?*



redapple said:


> He's Republican


Does that mean he is a reptilian as well


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: What is up with Vince?*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Does that mean he is a reptilian as well



if lizlard people are real, Vince is likely one yes.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: What is up with Vince?*



redapple said:


> if lizlard people are real, Vince is likely one yes.


I think we have found Jesses next conspiracy to bust


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: What is up with Vince?*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> I think we have found Jesses next conspiracy to bust



we better edit our posts. i cant say anymore. meet me in the car garage on corner 5th 24th street... ill be wearing black top hat.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Terminus said:


> How the fuck anyone could think this is a work is mind-bloggling? He flat out said Ryback uses steriods, something of which Vince has been in pass been investigate by the fucken government and could have landed him in prison. You think he wants that kind heat? The stupidity on this board mostly by blind WWE marks in insane


I´m surprised hardcore wrestling fans are surprised by the "revelations" of Punk. Nothing he said is really new for WWE. Heck I´d say it´s sadly some of the more harmless stuff.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: What is up with Vince?*

Vince liked him. He knew he was talented but probably didn't see him as the star to build around at any point. He probably saw him on par with Jericho in that way. 

He also probably had HHH in his ear talking him down, as it's apparent he hated Punk.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

The fact that he had MRSA for months and the WWE's doctor's and higher ups just treated it like nothing, probably earned Punk more money in court then he made in the entire time he was in the WWE. Workplace negligence to that degree ussually equates to millions upon millions of dollars. Their direct actions could have killed him. 

I pretty much layed this exact story out months ago and said that if it was true, anyone who hates on him for leaving is just an asshole. He sacrificed his money by turning heel. He sacrificed his image to put over part-timers. He sacrificed his body to sell tickets. 

This is exactly why John Cena is really a piece of shit in my book. John Cena turning heel isn't about John Cena, it's about using him as a heel to elevate guys who need it. Ziggler. Reigns. Ambrose. Rollins. Whoever. Cena is about Cena though and doesn't want the gravy train to stop. Period. Cena has been in the business for a long time, he's not an idiot. He knows that a heel turn would cut his check and in turn grow someone elses, and that will never happen.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: What is up with Vince?*

It's funny, I remember Bret saying the same thing when he first met Vince face to face years after Owen's passing & screwjob, Vince was like "You know you're like family to me!" Warrior said something similar also about how WWE in the 90s screwed him so badly over and Vince right after the court case is trying to shake his hand afterwards.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Terminus said:


> How the fuck anyone could think this is a work is mind-bloggling? He flat out said Ryback uses steriods, something of which Vince has been in pass been investigate by the fucken government and could have landed him in prison. You think he wants that kind heat? The stupidity on this board mostly by blind WWE marks in insane


http://411mania.com/wrestling/wwe-reportedly-does-not-drug-test-for-hgh/

He uses HGH. Just look at Ryback. The muscle on his back and shoulders is so high that it looks like he doesn't have a neck. Now go look at pictures of Barry Bonds and Mark McGwire. They have the exact some build. Or compare him to John Cena. Cena is a massive dude but he still has a regular neck. That's the easiest way to tell if someone is juicing. Another good example is Attitude Era Vince. He has the same type of muscle around his neck too.

Either way the fact that he was intentionally hurting Punk, most likely because he thought HHH and Steph would love it and push him is disgusting. I hope the fans shit all over him next time he comes out.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*

You are beating a dead horse by talking about CM Punk, get over it


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Saintpat said:


> It's not so much that as it is that we're hearing one side of a story and only the parts he chooses to tell us -- which is his right, that's not a criticism.
> 
> But there are a lot of things unsaid or not addressed, and some stuff between the lines that could make it seem a whole lot different.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I've been talking about. Not to take away from what he was saying but I think for anybody to take it as Gospel it's being very naive. There are way too many inconsistencies for this to be the full story and his overall attitude itself seems to be the underlying problem in practically everything addressed, that goes for medical, pay and creative. He's also admittedly biased/extremely bitter and the thing I find rather comical is that in every story he apparently goes on these fantastic diatribes where everybody just stands there and takes it lol. I find it hard to believe that if WWE/Vince/HHH/Ryback/etc ever spoke about it that the story would not change drastically and as always, the truth would be somewhere in the middle. 

I do think maturity plays a role in what side of the fence you sit on and the demo of people who post online are most likely to believe everything he says, that and the wrestling media who are already starting to jump on this as we all expected they would. The majority of wrestling fans who post online are probably the most impressionable group of people I've ever seen. Last week Punk was hated. This week he's loved. When he drops part 2 he'll be loved again. If people start discrediting his story he'll be hated and called a liar and the circle will keep repeating itself. Last week Triple H was fine. This week he's hated. When he puts on another awesome NXT show in 2 weeks everybody will probably love him again. Wrestling fans are fickle and almost always seem to jump on the hot thing of the moment. In a year only Punk's real fans are going to be talking about this because he really didn't say anything that wasn't already out there yet people are shitting themselves over him shooting on the McMahon's like it's some new thing. I just don't get it. 

The biggest thing of all that most people are overlooking is that Punk is upset with how WWE treated him yet he feels perfectly justified in talking to and about his bosses, superiors and veterans in the way that he has. That speaks to his own level of maturity in the matter and it isn't a very high one all things considered. Does he have to be happy about things? Of course not. He wasn't happy and he did what he had to do to make himself happy. Nobody is faulting him for that. I guess I just don't buy his poor little me routine. It's his attitude that is the prevailing problem in just about everything he says and nobody can be held accountable to that but him. 



Terminator GR said:


> From wrestlinginc
> 
> It doesnt matter if you love or hate punk. Everything he said is true.


I find it very curious that Bryan Alvarez knows somebody who was able to contact every person in WWE from developmental to the top of the card, including the McMahon family, on either Thanksgiving or the day after, coincidentally a day where I don't think WWE had a live event (although I could be wrong on that), and was able to determine the inner most feelings of Vince McMahon and Triple H to the point that he has exact quotes about their mindset. 

But hey, don't stop logic from getting in the way of a good story, right?


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: What is up with Vince?*

This is going to sound corny as hell but deep down below the ruthless corporate Vince, the guy has a fucking heart. He sees what these guys go through day in and day out for him and the WWE, and that makes him care about them.

The problem is though he doesn't care enough to pay guys what they are worth. This is nothing new. This happened with Savage. It happened with Warrior. Hart. Rock. Lesnar. Vince is a cheap motherfucker. The WWE is a billion dollar company and a top guy like Orton makes around 1.7 million per year. Your average NFL team right now is worth about 1 billion dollars, and they have to pay the team no less then 110 million and up to 130 million. The WWE pays their wrestlers in total closer to 40 million. Vinces biggest flaw is he is too greedy for his own good.


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: What is up with Vince?*



Arcturus said:


> It's funny, I remember Bret saying the same thing when he first met Vince face to face years after Owen's passing & screwjob, Vince was like "You know you're like family to me!" Warrior said something similar also about how WWE in the 90s screwed him so badly over and Vince right after the court case is trying to shake his hand afterwards.


Apparently everyone is family to Vince. :buried


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Superhippy said:


> http://411mania.com/wrestling/wwe-reportedly-does-not-drug-test-for-hgh/
> 
> He uses HGH. Just look at Ryback. The muscle on his back and shoulders is so high that it looks like he doesn't have a neck. Now go look at pictures of Barry Bonds and Mark McGwire. They have the exact some build. Or compare him to John Cena. Cena is a massive dude but he still has a regular neck. That's the easiest way to tell if someone is juicing. Another good example is Attitude Era Vince. He has the same type of muscle around his neck too.
> 
> Either way the fact that he was intentionally hurting Punk, most likely because he thought HHH and Steph would love it and push him is disgusting. I hope the fans shit all over him next time he comes out.


Make no mistake Cena definitely juices too


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

Starbuck said:


> This is exactly what I've been talking about. Not to take away from what he was saying but I think for anybody to take it as Gospel it's being very naive. There are way too many inconsistencies for this to be the full story and his overall attitude itself seems to be the underlying problem in practically everything addressed, that goes for medical, pay and creative. He's also admittedly biased/extremely bitter and the thing I find rather comical is that in every story he apparently goes on these fantastic diatribes where everybody just stands there and takes it lol. I find it hard to believe that if WWE/Vince/HHH/Ryback/etc ever spoke about it that the story would not change drastically and as always, the truth would be somewhere in the middle.
> 
> I do think maturity plays a role in what side of the fence you sit on and the demo of people who post online are most likely to believe everything he says, that and the wrestling media who are already starting to jump on this as we all expected they would. The majority of wrestling fans who post online are probably the most impressionable group of people I've ever seen. Last week Punk was hated. This week he's loved. When he drops part 2 he'll be loved again. If people start discrediting his story he'll be hated and called a liar and the circle will keep repeating itself. Last week Triple H was fine. This week he's hated. When he puts on another awesome NXT show in 2 weeks everybody will probably love him again. Wrestling fans are fickle and almost always seem to jump on the hot thing of the moment. In a year only Punk's real fans are going to be talking about this because he really didn't say anything that wasn't already out there yet people are shitting themselves over him shooting on the McMahon's like it's some new thing. I just don't get it.
> 
> ...


all the mods are cmpunk haters.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

I would like to know from people who are siding with the WWE here, what their side of the story could possibly be.

- "Punk's an asshole". - He said that himself and said he became a major asshole because he was in pain. 

- "Punk choose to wrestle injured." - If you believe this shit then you obviously have never had a job. Everyone has worked at jobs where they have gotten sick, or whatever has gone down and they still want you to work. That's how America is in 2014. If he was under enormous pressure to continue working, that's not choosing to wrestle, that's being forced into it.

- Firing on his Wedding Day? Seriously. What the fuck excuse could they possibly have. "That's just when it got there." Bull Shit. They didn't have to fire him at all. From the sound of it, he didn't even sound that pissed until he started talking about that. That's when he got the lawyer and decided he would never work for them again, and could you really blame him. He's marrying the women he loves and get's to think about getting fired all day. Only really shitty employers would do that to someone.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

redapple said:


> all the mods are cmpunk haters.


Everybody has to be either a hater or a mark, right?


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*

As far as I'm aware, Undertaker offered Kurt Angle and Randy Orton an opportunity to end his streak; both declined out of respect for the man, and the streak. CM Punk was no exception.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

Starbuck said:


> Everybody has to be either a hater or a mark, right?



as i said Cm punk threads get deleted all the time, CM posts go missing or get moved. people get banned. it's all to common on here.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Make no mistake Cena definitely juices too


I honestly don't think so. He's always been a really built guy, just look at 2003 pictures of him. Now 10 years later he has just grown into his late 30's body, which does naturally happen for bodybuilders.

It wouldn't shock me if he did, but I know for a fact Ryback does. He looks just like how Eddie and Benoit looked at the end. Just go look at the pictures. 

Another good one is to look at old Arnold Schwarzenegger (someone who has admitted to steroids). Same fucking neck as Ryback.


----------



## Overcome The Odds (Nov 15, 2014)

Starbuck is a Cenation fanboy, can't have anyone overcoming the odds against the golden boy.

inb4 ban


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

redapple said:


> all the mods are cmpunk haters.


not true. I remember most of them had Punk in their avatars and signatures around 2011-13. I even got suspended once because I said Tyson Kidd is better than CM Punk in the ring (which is a fact!).


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> I find it very curious that Bryan Alvarez knows somebody who was able to contact every person in WWE from developmental to the top of the card, including the McMahon family, on either Thanksgiving or the day after, coincidentally a day where I don't think WWE had a live event (although I could be wrong on that), and was able to determine the inner most feelings of Vince McMahon and Triple H to the point that he has exact quotes about their mindset.
> 
> But hey, don't stop logic from getting in the way of a good story, right?


So Alvarez made it up? Is he lying?

Let's cut the bs, wwe is a toxic workplace and we knew it before punk said anything. Wrestlers who feel the same way anonymously contacting journalists about this is something very feasible if not absolutely certain. There is no doubt that everything punk said and alvarez's report are true.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^^ I don't know if he's lying but I find it very suspect that somebody magically contacted him with information on everybody in WWE on a national holiday when most people are with their families and that this person also has the ability to read the minds of Vince McMahon and Triple H and tell Alvarez exactly what they were thinking. 

There is no BS. You believe everything they're saying. I don't. What's BS about that? WWE medical, the schedule and the wedding stuff are things I actually agree with Punk on but the rest is his opinion and nothing more. I personally think his entitled attitude is the root cause of most of his issues but nobody wants to talk about that so we'll all go talk about the more juicy parts of his inconsistent story instead. 



Superhippy said:


> I would like to know from people who are siding with the WWE here, what their side of the story could possibly be.
> 
> - "Punk's an asshole". - He said that himself and said he became a major asshole because he was in pain.
> 
> ...


I get to be an asshole but when somebody is an asshole to me I get to go on my soapbox and rip them to pieces and it's ok because I'm the one slighted. 

Punk is not a naive or a stupid man. If he has such conviction about all his feelings to the point that he DID walk out on them then there's absolutely no reason why he couldn't have told them to fuck off a lot sooner and by his own admission, told them to fuck off numerous times. And nobody is excusing WWE's schedule, it's ridiculous but nobody forced him to do anything. He wanted the money and he worked hurt to get it until he reached a point where he didn't have to work anymore. 

I agree that sending the papers on his wedding day was a calculated not to mention dick move on WWE's, most likely HHH's part but considering that Punk effectively told him to go fuck himself to his face what does he really expect? That's my whole point about this. Punk is speaking as a victim and obviously in his mind, he is. Those who agree are rationalising his behaviour but at the same time, WWE's actions can be rationalised too. Obviously not the medical stuff where they have no legs to stand on. But everything else is all subjective opinion. Punk was a self admitted dick to them so why the hell would he expect them to be anything else to him? It's actually quite mind boggling that he thinks he can act the way he did without repercussions. WWE isn't going to bend over for anybody unless they're making money out their ass. Punk wasn't, they didn't bend over, he got mad and this is where we're at. Honestly they're all as bad as each other in my eyes. 



redapple said:


> as i said Cm punk threads get deleted all the time, CM posts go missing or get moved. people get banned. it's all to common on here.


It's a conspiracy to hold down Punk. He'll be shooting on us next. 



Overcome The Odds said:


> Starbuck is a Cenation fanboy, can't have anyone overcoming the odds against the golden boy.
> 
> inb4 ban


Like you're important enough for a ban.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

Starbuck are you jr?


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

*Re: What is up with Vince?*



Superhippy said:


> This is going to sound corny as hell but deep down below the ruthless corporate Vince, the guy has a fucking heart. He sees what these guys go through day in and day out for him and the WWE, and that makes him care about them.
> 
> The problem is though he doesn't care enough to pay guys what they are worth. This is nothing new. This happened with Savage. It happened with Warrior. Hart. Rock. Lesnar. Vince is a cheap motherfucker. The WWE is a billion dollar company and a top guy like Orton makes around 1.7 million per year. Your average NFL team right now is worth about 1 billion dollars, and they have to pay the team no less then 110 million and up to 130 million. The WWE pays their wrestlers in total closer to 40 million. Vinces biggest flaw is he is too greedy for his own good.


This, Vince is just a greedy ol' sonofabitch


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

redapple said:


> Starbuck are you jr?


I'm actually the McMahon's personal social media assistant. I'm going to report to them right now and then shoot Bryan Alvarez a text about what Vince and Hunter had to say.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

Starbuck said:


> I'm actually the McMahon's personal social media assistant. I'm going to report to them right now and then shoot Bryan Alvarez a text about what Vince and Hunter had to say.


nope you got to be JR, so much sitting on the fence and drunk off the BBQ sauce.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*

Because its not like its Punks choice, and letting a guy who would quit not even a year later beat Takers streak would be dumb. Brock was a great choice to end it as it helped build him into the unstoppable monster he was after Summerslam but before Rollins made him look like a bitch. 

Considering Punk was constantly unhappy, complaining, injured, worn out it would have been a waste at that point in his career. He's not someone you could trust with that kind of rub because he was never happy no matter how much WWE gave him and prone to just leave when it got to much.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm loving it, Punk always stirs up controversy. If reports are true or even if they are not, I can just imagine how HHH is fuming right now. Punk, just buried him left, right and center, he didn't want him to give the fucking privelage, lol. I just want HHH or WWE respond and stir the pot more so that Punk can again do his bit. We want some podcast wars, this is more interesting that what WWE has produced in recent years.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*

I don't think Punk ever got the option of beating the streak.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lebyonics said:


> I'm loving it, Punk always stirs up controversy. If reports are true or even if they are not, I can just imagine how HHH is fuming right now. Punk, just buried him left, right and center, he didn't want him to give the fucking privelage, lol. I just want HHH or WWE respond and stir the pot more so that Punk can again do his bit. We want some podcast wars, this is more interesting that what WWE has produced in recent years.


Podcast wars would be great but at the same time, a bunch of grown men fighting through podcasts isn't exactly something to celebrate. Shit would get messy as all holy hell though which is probably why I wouldn't really give a damn if it did happen lol. Get Ryback on Jericho's podcast, Vince on Austin's, Punk on Caban's and Trips should just cut a 2 hour promo to himself. 8*D


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Just listening to the podcast again, the amount Vince asks Punk alone to return from injury early is ridiculous, imagine the kind of pressure he puts on Cena..
Vince's new entrance theme:


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

Starbuck said:


> Podcast wars would be great but at the same time, a bunch of grown men fighting through podcasts isn't exactly something to celebrate. Shit would get messy as all holy hell though which is probably why I wouldn't really give a damn if it did happen lol. Get Ryback on Jericho's podcast, Vince on Austin's, Punk on Caban's and Trips should just cut a 2 hour promo to himself. 8*D


you could him on your podcast JR.... all jokes aside tho...marc maron is still (oddly) the best WWE podcast interviewer.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Gotta agree with Starbuck :mark: :mark:

He's right about the medical stuff (that's fucked up), but all the booking shit is just his opinion and he comes across as a dick just like the WWE does.

I want Jericho, Vince and whoever there is to answer because I love this shit :lmao; there was nothing going on in the WWE for quite some time, so some drama is nice.


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

MizisWWE said:


> Let me speak on this
> 
> Rock
> - he said rock wasn't the draw, that's bs, the broke a box office and live attendance gate b2b years with rock. He drew.
> ...


:tucky


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*

1 - out of respect
2 - he though he had bigger chances in fucking Stephanie up the arse in the main event of wrestlemania than ending the streak
3 - he didn't want it
4 - he know they wouldn't have given it to a guy who had threaten to leave previously


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> Podcast wars would be great but at the same time, a *bunch of grown men* fighting through podcasts isn't exactly something to celebrate. Shit would get messy as all holy hell though which is probably why I wouldn't really give a damn if it did happen lol. Get Ryback on Jericho's podcast, Vince on Austin's, Punk on Caban's and Trips should just cut a 2 hour promo to himself. 8*D


Are they ? For all those involved
Punk is that whiny kid who always wants more and more than what has been given unk3

HHH is that greedy kid who always wants to be in the spot light. "Pop, you know this guy seems to white hot right now, shouldnt I get involved " :HHH2

And Ryback, well he his dumb as fuck.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: What is up with Vince?*

In and out of kayfabe.

Biggest villain in pro wrestling history.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: What is up with Vince?*

It's a sign of the weird paternal relationship he seems to have with the locker room (man, imagine being a part of his actual family). The recent intervention his character had on the TV product I think was actually meant to represent that, its just the sort of "hard love" that Vince believes in. He actually thinks he is doing everyone a favour by putting them in these gruelling, impossible situations.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: What is up with Vince?*



NiKKi_SEGA said:


> Ruthless Aggression.


:vince2


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*

CM Punk breaking the streak where HBK HHH Batista Randy Orton Ric Flair couldn't? you really are delusional :ti


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*

I heard he was originally supposed to end the streak but due to Paul Bearer's death, they changed it. Can't remember where I heard it and it may not even be true but apparently he went insane when plans were changed. 

CM Punk vs Undertaker at WM29 for the title would of been the coolest thing though. A title reign of around 500 days vs the streak.


----------



## johnchampcena (Feb 11, 2014)

*Who is the biggest asshole? CM Punk or Triple H? Or both?*

We all know they hate eachother. 

Triple H ego is the biggest powerhungry ego today. Hands down. The guy will do ANYTHING to be involved. He manipulated the crowd to make them want to see Triple H vs Daniel Bryan.

The fans didn't want too see it at first, and Triple H has been involved on every RAW 20-30 minutes at least, almost every fucking time. It's pretty sick.

He also wanted to be the first one to face Sting in WWE-ring and be a part of it. 

He wants to have a Sting match now as well. 

Triple H is a dick. You can see it by his actions and his eyes, he's a fucking evil dick.

CM Punk on the other hand got a massive ego as well and with a spoled brat-shitty-attitude. 

People call CM Punk a crybaby millionaire. 

A man that just shits on the fans, and the entire roster, if he doesn't get's what he wants.

So who's the biggest asshole?

I can't defend any of them. They are just assholes.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: What is up with Vince?*

Vince can love these guys likes sons but he's still their boss and is still running a business. He has profitable sons and not so profitable sons. When the time comes to make a call on money, all paternal instincts go out the window and that's probably why it cuts so deep on both sides. 

Besides, Vince is a very unique individual. Who the fuck knows what's going on in that man's head at any given moment.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Who is the biggest asshole? CM Punk or Triple H? Or both?*

They are assholes, thats why they are what they are now. HHH wouldnt have been relevant after attitude era and Punk would've have been buried and would have been a mid card jobber.


----------



## johnchampcena (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Who is the biggest asshole? CM Punk or Triple H? Or both?*



Lebyonics said:


> They are assholes, thats why they are what they are now. HHH wouldnt have been relevant after attitude era and Punk would've have been buried and would have been a mid card jobber.


Agreed.

Both are assholes. 

Triple H attitude and Punk's as well.

Their ego just proves it.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Who is the biggest asshole? CM Punk or Triple H? Or both?*

Both.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Who is the biggest asshole? CM Punk or Triple H? Or both?*

man i would of loved to see triple h's face when punk said thisunk2

*'All due respect, I do not need to wrestle you, you need to wrestle me. I do not want to wrestle you. I seriously resent you for not putting me over three years ago when you should have. That would have been best for business but you had to f--king come in and squash it. And then I had to lose to f--king Truth and Miz. It didn't make any business sense then, it doesn't make any business sense now, and I am in a position now where I can tell you that I don't have to nor do I want to wrestle you at WrestleMania. I don't care if I was supposed to win.'"*

probably something like this


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Who is the biggest asshole? CM Punk or Triple H? Or both?*



johnchampcena said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Both are assholes.
> 
> ...


Well should it matter to you, both of them are my favorites


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Who is the biggest asshole? CM Punk or Triple H? Or both?*

Triple H because he is in a position of Authority (no pun intended) and seemingly from what Punk has said as well as Del Rio and Ricardo Rodriguez he seems to only want his guys in and if you aren't one of his guys then you get punished for getting over without him and his machine behind you. He seems incapable of letting go of grudges to do "what's best for business" whereas Vince usually is. This man is being groomed to take over the WWE one day and he seems to have a huge ego which is no real secret and an inability to let things go and those aren't qualities you want from the leader of a wrestling promotion.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*

It might well have happened had it not been for the passing of Paul Bearer. With that storyline though it would have been madness if Punk went over.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*

Well, someone could/should ask him this on next week's Podcast.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Why does Punk think Ryback broke his ribs on purpose?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Cody Rhodes taking shots at Cabana









Cabana's response


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

What a stupid tweet from Cody.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

yup quite dumb coming from a guy who has been a mid carder since 2007


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Cody Rhodes taking shots at Cabana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would Cody love to take a peak into Marc Maron, Kevin Smiths and Adam Carolla bank accounts and eat his words! haha what a fool.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Think of what Wrestlemania XXX could have been:

CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan - Iron Man match for the title, either one could have come in as the champ, it doesn't matter, there's just a great story there.
Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar
John Cena vs Bray Wyatt - With Wyatt going over
Shield vs Evolution

Fans would've loved that after 2 years of Cena - Rock, at least Bryan still had his day though!


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*

Phil Brooks did not want CM Punk to end Taker's streak because he wanted to end it himself. Imagine a Phil Brooks vs CM Punk vs Undertaker triple threat match at Wrestlemania


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

p862011 said:


> yup quite dumb coming from a guy who has been a mid carder since 2007



also his dad and brother are both made man, so what right does Cody have to say that? he never made a living for himself, his family did.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

NastyYaffa said:


> Cody Rhodes taking shots at Cabana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really Cody? Lol this a terrible response and Colts' is a good one....


----------



## TheBigGuy (Nov 28, 2014)

p862011 said:


> yup quite dumb coming from a guy who has been a mid carder since 2007


so? not everyone needs to be a main eventer, dumbass.


----------



## S.MACK (Jun 1, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Cody Rhodes taking shots at Cabana
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good response from colt


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

My, my, is Punk pissed as hell at the Miz because...wait for it...the Miz actually main-evented Wrestlemania 1-on-1, while Punk never did? "F-king Miz" indeed, eh? :evil


----------



## Overcome The Odds (Nov 15, 2014)

Cody Rhodes is living in his jobber brothers shadow with a retarded gimmick that no one gives a fuck about. He has apparently 'made it' because his daddy got him a job and has a pretty face. 

He's been a midcarder for 9 years and will never achieve anything. If it wasn't for his daddy the boys backstage would pass him around and have their way with him.


----------



## S.MACK (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: Who is the biggest asshole? CM Punk or Triple H? Or both?*



p862011 said:


> man i would of loved to see triple h's face when punk said thisunk2
> 
> *'All due respect, I do not need to wrestle you, you need to wrestle me. I do not want to wrestle you. I seriously resent you for not putting me over three years ago when you should have. That would have been best for business but you had to f--king come in and squash it. And then I had to lose to f--king Truth and Miz. It didn't make any business sense then, it doesn't make any business sense now, and I am in a position now where I can tell you that I don't have to nor do I want to wrestle you at WrestleMania. I don't care if I was supposed to win.'"*
> 
> probably something like this


It's true tho. They ruined what could have been a massive angle and totally killed punks momentum


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Cody Rhodes taking shots at Cabana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cody Rhodes deserves a push :clap :clap


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: What is up with Vince?*



silverspirit2001 said:


> Typical sociopath behavior.


Indeed, anyone with complex thoughts and feelings is probably a sociopath. Sarcasm not intended.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Cody Boy is about to get a push. Maybe Superkick will change his name back to RhodesforWHC.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: What is up with Vince?*

This is where HHH got better of him :hunter


----------



## The Philosopher (Mar 17, 2009)

Punk is the new Bret Hart. Ironically that would make Ryback the new Goldberg


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Now Cody is saying that he doesn't know Cabana, even tho Cody worked there when Cabana had his Scotty Goldman run :maury


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

cody picking on colt is really petty and cowardly since its not like colt planned to have cm punk rip wwe all and all, on top im pretty sure colt has made way more money than cody has ,but nothing about punk so cowardly


----------



## JuanCena (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

The Philosopher said:


> Punk is the new Bret Hart. Ironically that would make Ryback the new Goldberg


Imagine if Twitter was around in 2000 and Goldberg made a joke picture about kicking Bret in the head, nobody would find it funny..but yet these are the same people that are laughing at Ryback's tasteless joke about injuring Punk because it's CM Punk.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

JuanCena said:


>


:lmao


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

Just lost some respect for Cody. What a stupid post that was....smh


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Imagine if Twitter was around in 2000 and Goldberg made a joke picture about kicking Bret in the head, nobody would find it funny..but yet these are the same people that are laughing at Ryback's tasteless joke about injuring Punk because it's CM Punk.


Yeah, it's mystifying how senseless and over-the-top the hate is for Punk. The podcast helped changed some people's minds, but it's still pretty crazy. I don't understand it personally. I look at the posts of some of these Punk haters and I really have no clue how one man, for essentially no reason, could possibly draw such relentless and unsubstantiated ire.


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

HouseofPunk said:


> Think of what Wrestlemania XXX could have been:
> 
> CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan - Iron Man match for the title, either one could have come in as the champ, it doesn't matter, there's just a great story there.
> John Cena vs Bray Wyatt - With Wyatt going over


This wouldn't have happened anyways.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Love how the pioneer of pro wrestling podcasts is not allowed to do *his* thing because he doesn't have a WWE stamp on his arse (apparently). Amazing logic, Cody.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

its not like cody is wrong even punk has said that colts career has been a joke.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:ti What a stupid tweet from Cody. Because I'm sure 'making it' in pro wrestling can only mean making it in the WWE right? Well who am I kidding, I fully expect many people on here to 'hold' that belief.


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

Starbuck said:


> I find it very curious that Bryan Alvarez knows somebody who was able to contact every person in WWE from developmental to the top of the card, including the McMahon family, on either Thanksgiving or the day after, coincidentally a day where I don't think WWE had a live event (although I could be wrong on that), and was able to determine the inner most feelings of Vince McMahon and Triple H to the point that he has exact quotes about their mindset.
> 
> But hey, don't stop logic from getting in the way of a good story, right?


Oh please. You don't need to talk to _everyone _to know how the locker room feels. You talk to a few guys at different spots in the locker room and use their words and find the truth in it all. If all the guys are saying the same thing it should be obvious where that truth is. 

And the podcast is a *huge *deal. It's not crazy to think a few guys sent him or Meltzer a couple texts or emails giving the scoop. Don't act like people don't pick up their phones just because it's Thanksgiving.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Cody knows all about making it seeing as he is a shit version of his brother 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

considering how colt has never made it in any of the top promotions aside from ROH and being a jobber in wwe, ill say cody is right since his career is leagues above colts even has a midcarder.


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

Lordhhhx said:


> its not like cody is wrong even punk has said that colts career has been a joke.


I know you trollin, but you're an idiot. That joker makes a good living doing what he does. Probably better than you or me. So keep on jokin' Colt. It's served you well so far.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

im not trolling im just saying the same thing Punk had said about his career being a joke. that he makes a good living of it like santino and other comedy acts does not change it.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Cody is right. WWE is wrestling and Colt Cabana is a WWE reject.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Cody only 'made it' because of his last fucking name. Grats on being midcard/jobber 4lyfe


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

I love how everyone is picking sides. Cody is awesome. Colt is awesome. Midcard in WWE is better than 99% of wrestlers can ever dream of. And Colt has a career every indie guy should aspire to.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

The lengths people go to defend this abortion of a federation is mind-boggling.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Punk said himself that Colt's WWE run was a joke, but not because of Colt. They didn't even give him a chance to succeed. I'd say Cabana's made a pretty tidy living for himself, some pretty good money on the Indies, and The Art of Wrestling is always a good listen


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Pudie said:


> I love how everyone is picking sides. Cody is awesome. Colt is awesome. Midcard in WWE is better than 99% of wrestlers can ever dream of. And Colt has a career every indie guy should aspire to.


Cause it was a dickish thing for Cody to say. He was prob doing it to gain brownie points w Vince/HHH tho.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

How many Twitter accounts do Cody have LOL


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

GitRekt said:


> Cody only 'made it' because of his last fucking name. Grats on being midcard/jobber 4lyfe


Still better than anything Colt has done. In fact Colt's short WWE run was prob the only siginificant thing he has done. If I was hiring workers I'd just look at WWE on his resume. All other promotion = dont care. On that note, USA! USA! USA!


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

GitRekt said:


> Cause it was a dickish thing for Cody to say. He was prob doing it to gain brownie points w Vince/HHH tho.



I don't disagree, but he's still a good wrestler. People are acting like they need to pick a side and are now using said remark to attack his talent, when it changes nothing about it. It's ok to like both guys or like guy as an entertainer ever when they do dickish things as a normal person.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm certainly not Punk's biggest fan, he actually bored me for most of his WWE apart from his SES days. Listening to this interview though, his reasons for leaving seem sincere and a lot of his points valid. I wouldn't want to work Ryback either if he has a history of continuing to injure me and other guys.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

HouseofPunk said:


> Think of what Wrestlemania XXX could have been:
> 
> CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan - Iron Man match for the title, either one could have come in as the champ, it doesn't matter, there's just a great story there.
> Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar
> ...


Wrestlemania XXX was perfect, and especially without CM Punk, who totally lost passion and looked like a shell of hius former self. Daniel Bryan having two motycs in the same night and winning two matchs at the same Mania is record settling


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

So the doctor told him to run the ropes for a second test and he refuses? he thinks the test is below him then complains later when they say to wrestle. they must have thought he was fine if he refused.

punk seems like a hypochondriac narcissist. i dont know why everyone here instantly believes him.

a cyst or w.e because staph and a doctor does not notice it. hahah that is laughable. most CNA even could tell that. and he was given antibiotics which do help when he said they do not.

punk sounds completely delusional. like the annoying friend you run into and tells a story of catching a 8 foot long fish when really it was 1 foot long. chronic liars that see the world differently and exaggerate the reality.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Are you guys still having trouble downloading the podcast? I've even resubscribed to the art of wrestling and still cannot download it. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Get REKT Cody


----------



## Luke91356 (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

Of course he is, but it's honestly HHH and Vince's fault, you don't just ignore a man who is dealiing with serious injuries what he had said on Colt Cabana's podcast, he made the right decision to walk out or else he would of been in a more serious dilemma, it's really sad to think that these two idiots are the reason for his absence, now there is a void in wwe without Punk and you can thank those two jackasses for it.


----------



## Overcome The Odds (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Mr Heisenberg said:


> anybody that is disrespecting Punk calling him a baby and a whiner is a fuckin dumbass. The health issues alone along with the backstage politics is enough to side with Punk. How in the fuck can anyone side with the WWE in this case?
> 
> lol.


Cause we can. Health issues I totally agree with him on, but creative no


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Because Cody Rhodes has "made it" :duck


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

When is the next podcast. This thing is way more entertaining than Raw itself atm.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

I don't think he cares that much about Del Rio's comments, but Punk's comments have sent shockwaves hence the statement on WWE healthcare and the fact that it has blown up on Twitter & drove Cobana's podcast to 2nd in the itunes charts.


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> When is the next podcast. This thing is way more entertaining than Raw itself atm.


Thursday.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

I really like Trips because unlike Vince, he's a man that values the importance of respect. If you respect Triple H, he will respect you and you will go far. If you try to be a smart ass, you're out. And I don't think he is furious after Steph give him a good consolling blowjob.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Wrestlemania XXX was perfect, and especially without CM Punk, who totally lost passion and looked like a shell of hius former self. Daniel Bryan having two motycs in the same night and winning two matchs at the same Mania is record settling


agree..it was great without punk and Bryan deserve it and have saved it.


----------



## Overcome The Odds (Nov 15, 2014)

apokalypse said:


> agree..it was great without punk and Bryan deserve it and have saved it.


lyk dis if u cry evertim


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*Punk blocked me from following him :'(*



See signature. I do not even know what I did wrong


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

HHH wont be pleased


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

:cole


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

This is a thread-worth issue


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

What did you do?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

No HHH is celebrating right now.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*



Buzzard Follower said:


> :cole


Vintage Punk :cole


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> So the doctor told him to run the ropes for a second test and he refuses? he thinks the test is below him then complains later when they say to wrestle. they must have thought he was fine if he refused.
> 
> a cyst or w.e because staph and a doctor does not notice it. hahah that is laughable. most CNA even could tell that. and he was given antibiotics which do help when he said they do not.


Is this a troll? Did you listen to the podcast?

1, Punk kept telling them he was concussed and that WWE's test were stupid. They made him do their first test and he passed it but they said we still think you've got a concussion though so run the ropes. He said no, I know i've got a concussion, you think i've got one so what is the fucking point. Just call the concussion now. Sounds perfectly reasonable to me.

2, He was given antibiotics yes, but to heal a staph infection you need specific antibiotics to kill it otherwise they have no real affect.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*



Superkick said:


> What did you do?


The only thing I can think of in recent memory is that I tweeted I watched Punk podcast, very interesting and wished him the best of luck.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

He closed his kitchen window.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

apokalypse said:


> agree..it was great without punk and Bryan deserve it and have saved it.


while great i still would of loved punk vs bryan main event since both earned a wm mainevent especially punk

hell he said he would of done a 3 way dance with rock and cena and get eliminated in 2 minutes if it meant he main evented a mania


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

Well that's odd.


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh surprised..usually hes a very nice guy


----------



## Overcome The Odds (Nov 15, 2014)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*










Deal with it, mark.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

I think HHH doesn't care about him getting the racist reputation in the Mexican market which it's funny because it's a bigger problem that all the Punk stuff imo but still the immature prick it's more stressed with anything Punk says , he obviously never liked him and took it to a personal level so yes I'm sure HHH must be furious.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

Ha, everybody look at this guy. He's on twitter.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

He's fucking livid. He was throwing tables, ladders, and chairs in the locker room.

Also buy TLC on the WWE Network for just $9.99 :creepytrips


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

seriously, who's colt? i only heard his name when Punk mention him otherwise i don't know who the fuck is colt...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

WWE completely missed the boat with the way they treated Punk.

He could've been and should've been huge. I grew up watching wrestling with my older brothers who stopped watching in the mid 90's and swore it off as stupid and childish. One of them actually started watching again because he liked Punk so much. 

The kids had Cena, the adults had Punk. Too bad they treated him like he was second class. It alienated the adult audience.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

Shouldn't this be on rants?

Nevertheless, I heard CM Punk blocks people if they do something that pisses him off or causes attention. I remember I heard if you retweeted a photo of AJ and Punk getting married he would block you.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

there is no way a doctor did not know it was a mrsa. and if it was and he had it for that long i doubt he could barely move let alone wrestle at all.

i call bs. punk sounds nuts and so obsessed with himself he probably sees and hears everything completely different from reality.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

I never really sent him anything direct or personal anyway, saying that I do not know when he blocked me. I only thought I would check out his Twitter to see anything new. I realised I was not 'following him' which was strange because I could have sworn I use to. Clicked follow and it said I could not as I was blocked from following at request of the user. :'(


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

apokalypse said:


> seriously, who's colt? i only heard his name when Punk mention him otherwise i don't know who the fuck is colt...


Does it really matter who Colt is? What should matter is what Punk said.


----------



## TheBigGuy (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

not really thread worthy is it


----------



## LousyBastard (Mar 16, 2014)

CM Punk could make for a great Casey Jones


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Colt has travelled to Europe, Japan, has a house, car etc and has a full time living, he's made it, and Cody you're not in the 'sport' of pro wrestling, your own company refuses to acknowledge it as 'wrestling'.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

Did you write him:"Hey PHIL CAN YOU PM ME A PICUTRE?" by any chance?


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*



Loudness said:


> Did you write him:"Hey PHIL CAN YOU PM ME A PICUTRE?" by any chance?


Haha :clap no, but I can imagine many people definitely have.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

Eat
Sleep
Block
Repeat


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

If you type CM Punk blocked me into Twitter, look how many people he has blocked haha. I'm just one of the many he had a rage-block mode on. Guess he did not like me tweeting about the podcast. I wished him luck aswell lol

here was my tweet:

Nov 27
Great podcast interview with @CMPunk must watch to any fan out there! best of luck bud (Y)


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Pudie said:


> Does it really matter who Colt is? What should matter is what Punk said.


doesn't matter and don't care but keep his name popup being punk shadow make a living which is nothing wrong...now and then Punk will be regular on Colt.

"@ColtCabana @realmickfoley its not about landing anything Mick... It's about giving my friend a safe place to talk. I'm not competing with anyone."

i'm fucking shock this whole shit explode, just like any other shoot interview of ex-wwe worker left WWE and start bitching...gonna wait to hear on WWE side and expecting Vince talked about Punk which can't be ignore. 

Punk will never be top guy for his attitude and Vince did the right move...didn't Punk apologizes for telling guys at backstage to fuck off? threatening to quit if Kane touch him during RR?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Now Cody is saying that he doesn't know Cabana, even tho Cody worked there when Cabana had his Scotty Goldman run :maury


Nobody would know who Cody Runnels was if he wasn't called Runnels :avit:


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Watch and look into the future lol I love it

Lol never mind bit it was Punk's promo with Vince when he was Top Heel Champion. It's fucking hilarious....."Maybe, if don't start getting the respect that I deserve, I'll do what I did last year! I'll hop that rail and I'll quit and you can kiss my ass goodbye!....Yeah! I'll blow you a kiss except this time I'm not gonna come back and we'll see what that does to your "State of the WWE"!"


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*










Best block in the world. Nobody can touch me!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

i doubt he is that thin-skinned. the likes of cornette, steiner and even his buddies road-dogg and billy have said much worse things about him. in fact i thought what punk said about hhh and vince was quite tame, punk was more outspoken about both in the original pipebomb promo back in 2011.

given hhh is still following punk on twitter..one of only 19 things he does follow should indicate he isn't that mad.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

one reason i'm skeptic with Punk is he using dirtsheet stories what fan want to hear? the shits he said we already know and talked about for many years. Punk blow it up from 3-4 to 7-8 level...


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

Yes and you can watch his angry butthurt for just 9.99$ :vince2


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

FreakyZo said:


>


fixed.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

I tweeted him also. Something positive though (it got retweeted by one of his followers too). Hope I don't get blocked too lol.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

Most likely laughing on the other side of his face having gotten rid of a guy that wasn't always high on 'a list of things HHH likes'


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

Did you call him phil?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

According to reports he wants to fucking kill Punk.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

Well, guess I can't compliment the guy either lol


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

without WWE, what Punk will do? one thing really bother me is Punk keep talking about along the line of he made himself being the best without WWE and WWE is only his platform and is nothing...looking back so many guys who was something outside of wwe but never liked punk who praise himself.

didn't Punk learn the craft from Heyman who was in WWE? Punk should have stayed in TNA.

punk is huge mark for himself...Punk worst than Bret Hart.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*



Superkick said:


> According to reports he wants to fucking kill Punk.


Adding to this.

http://media001.f4wonline.com/free/112814daily.mp3



> According to the latest version of Wrestling Observer Radio just about everyone in the company who listened to it–which is pretty much everyone from management and main roster to NXT–thought it was great. The report claims that while Punk had a lot of enemies backstage–particularly at the end–even his detractors are reportedly pleased that some of the details he provided have finally surfaced. It was noted that many people backstage are afraid to discuss their issues with management and while they don’t like him or want him back, they are glad that these details have been revealed to the public.
> 
> To no one’s surprise, the McMahons are not pleased about it. According to the report, Vince McMahon is “upset but not fuming” and is simply upset that the whole thing happened.* Triple H, on the other hand, is furious. Brian Alvarez noted, “‘Triple H wants to kill Punk’ was the exact text message…Hunter and Stephanie have such an abject hatred for CM Punk.”*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

It's CM Punk.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

If only Punk had done this interview a few weeks earlier. I can only imagine the crowd's reaction to the authority.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

Someone close the thread


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*



Ambroseguy said:


> The only thing I can think of in recent memory is that I tweeted I watched Punk podcast, very interesting and wished him the best of luck.



You wished him the best of luck? No wonder you got blocked.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: What is up with Vince?*

he nuts that what up


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*



jamal. said:


> You wished him the best of luck? No wonder you got blocked.


How is that a bad thing? wishing him the best in his future outside the WWE?


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

I just tried following him and he blocked me too. Hilarious. Mind you after the podcast I tweeted to him that he had the ego of Hulk Hogan despite only having the drawing power of Lance Storm.

This guy obviously sits on Twitter reading every message, the way he was talking on the podcast backs that up. Punk is extremely easily gotten to and people who are as big as Punk thinks he is don't even think twice about reading Tweets.

Hilarious!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

apokalypse said:


> doesn't matter and don't care but keep his name popup being punk shadow make a living which is nothing wrong...now and then Punk will be regular on Colt.
> 
> "@ColtCabana @realmickfoley its not about landing anything Mick... It's about giving my friend a safe place to talk. I'm not competing with anyone."
> 
> ...


:maury

he was already a top guy genius if you are defending the wwe title at mania against chris jericho,facing the rock 2 ppvs in a row,facing undertaker at mania and brock lesnar in a co main event of summerslam and hold the #1 title in the business for over a year and was penciled in to face triple h at wmXXX

then you are in fact a top guyunk2


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: What is up with Vince?*

This old fucker needs to leave, that's what's up.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

apokalypse said:


> without WWE, what Punk will do?


Live off the money for three years then crawl to TNA or GFW. The guy thought he'd break Hollywood or something and got a rude awakening that nobody outside a bunch of online marks even knows who he is.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

Maybe, through I doubt Hunter is letting it get too much to him; he seems like a thick-skinned guy in real life.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

He has a thing about people saying "luck". If I ever saw him in public I would say this to him (from a distance):

HEY PHILIP JACK BROOKS! I was literally just thinking about Ryback dropping you on your head. Best of luck selling comic books without the WWE universe.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

hey OP did you tell him you bought his house???


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

He's not as fragile as CM Punk, who sits up all night reading Tweets to nourish his pseudo God complex, getting butthurt and blocking critics. At night... HHH is fucking Steph.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

i did find it funny how he said that even without wwe he would have been has big has he was.

talk about hogan level of ego


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

:ti


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

p862011 said:


> :maury
> 
> he was already a top guy genius if you are defending the wwe title at mania against chris jericho,facing the rock 2 ppvs in a row,facing undertaker at mania and brock lesnar in a co main event of summerslam and hold the #1 title in the business for over a year and was penciled in to face triple h at wmXXX
> 
> then you are in fact a top guyunk2


Top Guy As In Cena Level Face Of Wwe


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

Probably but unlike Ryback he isn't so thin skinned that he is going to even acknowledge it with a reply.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

If HHH is angry, will WWE do more indirect Punk burials on TV?


I fucking hope not. Now that we've heard from Punk, everyone just needs to move on. Punk's silence was the last thing on everyone's minds but we now know why he left.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*



Ambroseguy said:


> The only thing I can think of in recent memory is that I tweeted I watched Punk podcast, very interesting and wished him the best of luck.


:lmao



Ambroseguy said:


> If you type CM Punk blocked me into Twitter, look how many people he has blocked haha. I'm just one of the many he had a rage-block mode on. Guess he did not like me tweeting about the podcast. I wished him luck aswell lol
> 
> here was my tweet:
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao

Holy shit, VINTAGE PUNK! :cole


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

:sad:


Lordhhhx said:


> i did find it funny how he said that even without wwe he would have been has big has he was.
> 
> talk about hogan level of ego


Yes, Fucking Mark And People Worship Him and find everything he Said As gospel


----------



## Sugar/Sucre (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

I dunno hes still gonna make money off all the dvds Punk is on and all the merchandise Punk is selling.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

Yeah, he's known to do that. He'll treat you like shit and then complain about what _you_ did to _him_.
I'd burn my CM Punk action figures but those cost me money and I've got a thing about throwing away money.
Though I guess I did that when I decided to buy CM Punk figures... :stuff


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

Don't be a whiny little bitch like he is.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

Yes, he is crying somewhere :lmao I'm sure he doesn't give a damn,why would he?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

xDD said:


> fixed.


Thank you WF's own CM Punk video master :mark:


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

apokalypse said:


> :sad:
> 
> Yes, Fucking Mark And People Worship Him Find E Edyfhing He Said Is Gosple....


So what he's confident in himself, and he is a professional and knows his worth just like any other main event talent


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

being confident is one thing and being delusional is another.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

I missed hearing Punk. I wish things worked out better (not-quack doctors) and that WWE *gave Punk a part-time contract.*

I think that would've fixed everything tbh, and meant that since Punk was working less, he'd put more effort in when he is there, and subsequently would be healthier so he could put on better matches.

Punk's late 2013/early 2014 run was horrible, and now we know why. If WWE/Punk negotiated a part time contract (like HBK'S), then this could've all been avoided.

Call Punk a selfish money-grubber, but you need money to live, and people always compare themselves to their colleagues. Maybe Punk doesn't "need" more money, but he obviously thought he was on the level of HHH/Cena, so getting paid less must have felt like WWE was telling him he wasen't as good as them.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

Best way to not get blocked by Punk is just not to Tweet him in the first place.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

:trips7


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

If Punk got a part time contract the IWC would go nuts because he spent half the podcast ripping in to part timers. If anything he only reinforces the idea everyone needs an off season.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Well that was a pretty jackassish and idiotic response from Cody, great retort by Colt through. :clap


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

yup Punk definetely needed more time off and that wwe doctor needs to be fired asap there are probably more people on the roster in the same situartion punk was.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

Someone with the size of the ego that Triple H has, I don't think he's happy about it, :lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*



Tardbasher12 said:


> He closed his kitchen window.


Kim K bent the Internet. Star Wars trailer broke the Internet. Then you won the Internet.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

Can't wait for the podcast where we hear the real story about this.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

I've always hated and forever will hate Triple H. I think he is so overrated and a boring wrestler. Most importantly his ego and his selfishness always rubbed me the wrong way. He does however have a great mind for the business despite his massive ego.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

apokalypse said:


> :sad:
> 
> Yes, Fucking Mark And People Worship Him and find everything he Said As gospel


Some of us just don't get mad at people who are not a part of our personal lives like the rest of you teenagers do.

Some of us, believe it or not, can sit here & actually like Punk, Bryan, HHH, Cena etc. & not take this shit so seriously. Of course there are two sides to every argument, that's how EVERYTHING in life is. Just like how your opinion isn't gospel either, other people are allowed to have their own opinion as well - yet you type like a middle school kid who didn't get his way, mad because people are on the other side of the fence then you are. Grow the fuck up, seriously - either believe somebody, don't believe somebody, or be somewhere down the middle, it isn't that hard. The fact that arguments have dragged on for almost 300 pages is a testament to this forum's idiocy.

The whole year people wanted to know what happened, the guy gives his side of what happened, shut up & be done with it. It's not that big of deal, every moment in existence that involves two or more personalities is going to have more then one side of the story, that's how life works - put your critical thinking cap on genius. I'm a fucking moron & even I understand that.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: What is up with Vince?*

Depends. Vince could've mentally severed business connections to Punk, so he gave him a last personal heartfelt goodbye. Or he is a conniving psychopathic businessman, and thought that if he "showed" Punk that he cared for him enough to cry and hug him, then Punk would be more likely to return soon. Don't forget that Vince called Punk a week later as if Punk didn't quit.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

haha. of course he is. probably beyond irate.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

Oh damn, CM Punk blocked you....










The amount of people he's blocked is probably into the 1000's by now. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: What is up with Vince?*

He's an old fuck, that's whats up with Vince.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*who's this phill guy??
Looks like cm punk doesn't likes him much unk.*


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Austin And Punk Have One Thing In common Is Insecurity...didnt Austin Walked Out 2 Times And Injured? Both Unhappy With Creative Booking And Both Facing injuries. If Punk Want To Have Private Talk Keep Their Discussion as secret Is Steve Austin.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Why did Phil Brooks did not want his "CM Punk" character to end Taker's streak?*

I imagine if Punk had been offered the chance to break it he would have declined out of respect for Taker and the Streak, through part of me doubts that he was offered; it never really seemed in the cards for that to happen.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: What is up with Vince?*

It's pretty simple to me, Vince probably sees Punk as one of his top guys, one of his main event talents - with Cena obviously being the #1 dude, and then below Cena you have guys like Orton, Punk & Bryan who's rank of importance shuffles around back & forth depending on the situation & storyline. Take into account the image that the WWE wants to project, Cena is the perfect dude - but Vince knows that a guy like Punk appeals to the majority of the anti-Cena crowd, so that's a plus - but at the same time Punk's attitude, which is probably his greatest personality strength in a business like professional wrestling, is also not the image the WWE wants to display to their sponsors & such.

That's how it's always come across to me even before the podcast, and Punk from his documentary even said he's a goal-orientated person who wants to constantly climb the ladder - so after all his accomplishments, he just wanted to main event Wrestlemania, so he did everything in his power & killed himself for a few years trying to achieve that dream. And then the realization that if he couldn't be in that spot in 2012/2013 when he was at his peak, also with the fact that at the time he left he the main event was Batista/Orton, which even he said was retarded to him because this year needed to be Bryan's (which ended up happening anyways) just made him hang it up. He realized that his passion was lost & he didn't want to waste our time, his time or the WWE's time anymore if he couldn't give it 110%.

Wrestling has claimed so many lives & these guys sacrifice so much for us, every single one of them do, so all guys performing deserve our respect & appreciation when they walk away. I mean I'm not a fan of a lot of dudes, like Reigns for example but as a human being, I respect him, why wouldn't I? Wrestling is a subjective art form, the minute we get our heads out of our asses & start seeing these guys as people instead of just fictional characters, the better.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: What is up with Vince?*

He's a blood-sucking two faced rat bastard that only cares about himself.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*



validreasoning said:


> i doubt he is that thin-skinned. the likes of cornette, steiner and even his buddies road-dogg and billy have said much worse things about him. in fact i thought what punk said about hhh and vince was quite tame, punk was more outspoken about both in the original pipebomb promo back in 2011.
> 
> given hhh is still following punk on twitter..one of only 19 things he does follow should indicate he isn't that mad.


I doubt Triple H even knows how to use twitter properly. I don't think he's that mad about what Punk said to him personally but more so about what that podcast did to the WWE as a whole.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

Fuck Triple H, as much as I am a fan of the guy, dude's got no right to be pissed off at anybody for speaking their minds.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

CM Punk never having time off while injured is ridiculous. Cena, Orton, Sheamus, Daniel Bryan, Roman Reigns all gets time off when injured so why does Punk still have to go to work?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Listen to Punk's self description of his own mind set and the timeline he creates, and this is what you'll conclude: Punk wanted to prove he could be John Cena, and he couldn't.

Punk wanted to be The Guy, he wanted to hold up to the schedule demands that Cena has set the standard for -- Cena does all the media, he does all the appearances, he comes back from surgery ahead of schedule because he pushes himself so hard in rehab and because his body has the stamina and tolerance to do it (regardless of the fact that it's probably not wise, he does it).

(By the way, why has no one called Punk out on his claim that he and others in the locker room do just as many Make a Wishes as Cena -- Make a Wish disagrees, saying Cena has done the most ever - not just among WWE wrestlers -- he hit 400 in February after hitting 300 last June, so that's 100 more in just eight months. Is Make a Wish lying as part of the "bury CM Punk" conspiracy, lol?)

Punk did all this because he was obsessed with main eventing Wrestlemania -- and he wanted to show Vince and all the others that he was worthy of that, and that he could handle the workload that comes with it. And that includes putting up with all the day to day frustrations of not getting your way sometimes, of having someone else getting a spot you wanted, etc., of the boss asking you to do things and telling you he's doing to do something and changing his mind.

It takes an extremely strong person -- mentally strong and physically strong -- to handle it.

And while Punk was able to keep it up for a period of time, he wasn't able to maintain it over years like Cena has been able to do. His body broke down. Mentally, he broke down at the end. The stress and strain were enormous and took their toll.

He calls his own career a failure because he didn't reach his goal of main eventing WM. It had to have been eating him alive to see that due to circumstance or whatever, he just wasn't able to take that incredible load and maintain it the way Cena has.

Interestingly, he didn't say anything bad about Cena as far as I can remember on the podcast. I'm sure he'll get a question or two about Cena for Part II. I'm interested to see if there is that grudging admiration or if he decides to throw Cena under the bus.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

HHH will be absolutely pissed! :HHH


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Listened to it again. Didn't understand was a "staf", then it strikes me: he meant staph for staphilocoque. Well let me tell you taht he is a big bag full of crap. I already had two staphs, on on my elbow and one in my back. Doctors always go for the atibiotic because ciutting it is dangerous (they are afraid to cut a vein in the process)


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/538381646106341376
:ti


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

We could do with a sticky page of responses that are mentioned, seen rybacks, wwe and road doggs so far.

but what did cody and foley say?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

What a blatant kiss your bosses ass and suck up tweet from Cody Rhodes. Jesus.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Listened to it again. Didn't understand was a "staf", then it strikes me: he meant staph for staphilocoque. Well let me tell you taht he is a big bag full of crap. I already had two staphs, on on my elbow and one in my back. Doctors always go for the atibiotic because ciutting it is dangerous (they are afraid to cut a vein in the process)


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

wkdsoul said:


> We could do with a sticky page of responses that are mentioned, seen rybacks, wwe and road doggs so far.
> 
> but what did cody and foley say?


Cody said something about how people who haven't made it shouldn't be doing podcasts and Foley put over the podcast.


----------



## TheBigGuy (Nov 28, 2014)

Oakue said:


> What a blatant kiss your bosses ass and suck up tweet from Cody Rhodes. Jesus.


he's a suck up because he doesn't like the podcast? Lol nice logic kid.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Cody Rhodes is a fucking midcard 4 life.

Grats on "making it" as a second-rate version of your more talented brother. Of course, your dad being Dusty Rhodes had nothing to do with you getting a job.

Also, claiming not to know Colt now... fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Still, some people keep talking about MRSA and staph as an actual disease, that is the bacteria, the disease would be a Cellulitis, a Pneumonia, an abscess, well ignorance is bliss, isnt it?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Filmed before the podcast


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Mick Foley is going to be disappointed at the end of the podcast as he is one of those people that Punk ignored.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*



Ambroseguy said:


> The only thing I can think of in recent memory is that I tweeted I watched Punk podcast, very interesting and wished him the best of luck.


Well you're on his shit list for life.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

FreakyZo said:


> Watch and look into the future lol I love it
> 
> Lol never mind bit it was Punk's promo with Vince when he was Top Heel Champion. It's fucking hilarious....."Maybe, if don't start getting the respect that I deserve, I'll do what I did last year! I'll hop that rail and I'll quit and you can kiss my ass goodbye!....Yeah! I'll blow you a kiss except this time I'm not gonna come back and we'll see what that does to your "State of the WWE"!"


so great watching that. 

I can only imagine that was exactly what was said the day he walked out.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

Leaves thread and goes on twitter to see if CM Punk has also blocked me....comes back disappointed after finding out he hasn't unk4


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Foley is beloved in large part because he put himself through things that no sane person would, that he put our entertainment in front of his own well-being ... and he is very self-aware of that and has used it quite well in angles.

Interesting contrast.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

I'm sure the "you need to wrestle me more than I need to wrestle you" didn't leave him pleased. HHH still believes he's must see tv which is why he comes out and drones on and on for 30 minutes every Monday


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*



Ambroseguy said:


> If you type CM Punk blocked me into Twitter, look how many people he has blocked haha. I'm just one of the many he had a rage-block mode on. Guess he did not like me tweeting about the podcast. I wished him luck aswell lol
> 
> here was my tweet:
> 
> ...


HOW DARE YOU CALL CM GOD "BUD" YOU DUMB FUCK YOU STEROID GUY YOU GUY WITH AGENDA YOU STAPH INFECTED CREATIONIST HOW DARE YOU TALK TO CM GOD AND GUEEN LEE LIKE THIS BLOCKED YOU


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

You geeks mad cause Cody told the truth?


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

You wished him good luck. Never, ever, ever, ever, even whisper the word "luck" around Punk or he will blacklist you forever.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

lol Punk didn't block me I blocked him


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

*HEY PHIL!*


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

don't you guys feel like little tweeners sometimes with this twitter/facebook shit ?


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

CHIcagoMade said:


> You geeks mad cause Cody told the truth?


i dont think people care. everyone just loves the contraversy lol


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*



Ambroseguy said:


> If you type CM Punk blocked me into Twitter, look how many people he has blocked haha. I'm just one of the many he had a rage-block mode on. Guess he did not like me tweeting about the podcast. I wished him luck aswell lol
> 
> here was my tweet:
> 
> ...



This is why he blocked you:


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

CHIcagoMade said:


> You geeks mad cause Cody told the truth?


Colt Cabana is now a out of nowhere IWC God. Let's just not forget that he needed to leech off Grado's popularity to make himself a bit relevant aagain.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> HHH will be absolutely pissed! :HHH


Wouldn't be the first time we'd witness that either.


----------



## LivingColor (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

How can you be furious about anything when you get to bang Stephanie McMahon every night?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Foley seems open minded. I'd love to hear what he has to say after he listens to the podcast.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

:ti

And somehow, I just tried following him and it worked. But then again, the last time I tweeted anything with @CMPunk was two years ago before he went in rage block-mode. It's funny that he blocks people for the stupidest reasons, though. I had a similar situation where Batista blocked me and I honestly can't even recall what I said that caused this.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

At the end of the day HHH has more money, a hotter wife to fuck, and is going to inherit a multi million dollar company when Vinces passes. All that punk will never have so HHH might be a little pissed now, but he is not losing sleep over it.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

He blocked me last month because i tweeted the following

"Dean Ambrose > @cmpunk"


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

And this bothers you because???

This is a wrestling thread. As far as i'm aware CM Punk now works on comics. Take it to the marvel thread.

If only we could block CM Punk name from being mentioned on here now. The fuss has been unreal. There is one poster with a sig saying "Gone but not forgotten" He's not dead for f*ck sake. And obviously this thread someone is upset about being blocked on twitter.

It's just completely over the top.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

How is Colt Cabanna leaching off of Cm Punk? He specifically said in the first 4 minutes that this is not for himself but for Punk.

Gtfo with that shit


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't understand the white knighting from the wwe apologists. What are you trying to achieve attacking punk for quitting? It doesn't change the fact that wwe have got problems.

Yes punk is saying things what we already know about wwes incompetence and it shows in their product. I've known for years they have no intention of creating stars because they have no intention of going forward. They would rather promote an app and the network over there wrestlers. 

Wrestlers out up with the oppression and at some point in the podcast punk says what's the point are we doing business anymore? The light is at the end of the tunnel but wwe put so much roadblocks and detours on their own wrestlers stopping development and all it does is hurt the wrestlers their profit and the fans. No one is winning. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Colt Cabana is not at fault for anything and shouldn't be drawing the ire of WWE management. All he did was let Punk get off his chest what he's been feeling for over a year.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*



Ambroseguy said:


> The only thing I can think of in recent memory is that I tweeted I *watched* Punk podcast, very interesting and wished him the best of luck.


There it is. He made a point to bring up "watched" versus "listened to"


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

TheGmGoken said:


> How is Colt Cabanna leaching off of Cm Punk?* He specifically said in the first 4 minutes that this is not for himself but for Punk.*
> 
> Gtfo with that shit


fpalm

Of course he's gonna say It's not for him, It's for Punk. He doesn't want to be viewed as a selfish prick.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

*did You called that phil guy?
Punk hates him!*


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Douche Patrol said:


> fpalm
> 
> Of course he's gonna say It's not for him, It's for Punk. He doesn't want to be viewed as a selfish prick.


So are you implying he IS a selfish prick? What are you smoking dude?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

Basically, don't tell him you "watched" the podcast. As you don't actually watch one. You listen to them. He sees it as a joke, hence the blocking, I imagine.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

^ *what he said.*


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

he doesn't want anyone publicizing the podcast since it makes him look like a douche even more than everyone knows he already is


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

HHH has a massive ego so will not be pleased one little bit but i don't think he will be surprised as he knows Punk isn't slow in coming forward and he has always had some beef/tension.

It just makes it all the harder to see Punk ever coming back to WWE with the way the 2 of them are. They are both stubborn characters so it's hard to imagine them ever sorting this out but in Wrestling you never know.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cody's tweet doesn't make any fucking sense. He's taking shots at Colt for daring to have a podcast because he hasn't "made it" as a wrestler, but he's seemingly fine with dirtsheet geeks, people who aren't even involved in the business itself in any way, doing exactly the same thing? 

It's not like Colt is some lucky nobody who managed to get Punk to spill the beans on his show, the two of them have been best friends for years. 

I'm patiently waiting for Cody to start bitching about podcasts run by fans and the like.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Douche Patrol said:


> fpalm
> 
> Of course he's gonna say It's not for him, It's for Punk. He doesn't want to be viewed as a selfish prick.


Are you serious right now? :stupid:

You're Ryroid's intelligence for saying that. Colt is a prick? Gtfo now.


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

He's probably not too pissed about what Punk said about him, he's probably more pissed at the way Punk made him look in the context of running the business and exposing to the public the awful practices of the WWE and how they treat their workers. That's gonna hurt more than any shallow insults ever could.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

IGN too? Spreeeaaad


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*



Scotty Cuzz said:


> He's probably not too pissed about what Punk said about him, he's probably more pissed at the way Punk made him look in the context of running the business and exposing to the public the awful practices of the WWE and how they treat their workers. That's gonna hurt more than any shallow insults ever could.


And the fact that Punk basically said "HHH piss in the cup I know that shits dirty"


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

He probably was a little pissed when he read about it or listened to the podcast, if he did listen to it personally. But who cares?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*

Triple H probably bought a pallet of shovels after hearing that.. Punk solidified the internet "meme" of HHH being a burial machine as 100% fact until proven otherwise.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*



Stone Hot said:


> At the end of the day HHH has more money, a hotter wife to fuck, and is going to inherit a multi million dollar company when Vinces passes. All that punk will never have so HHH might be a little pissed now, but he is not losing sleep over it.





Darkness is here said:


> ^ *what he said.*


Whattheysaid.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

What people don't realise is that Cabana probably makes more money than Cody. 

The whole idea that WWE is some separate, higher platform is a work. There's a huge amount of overlap between WWE and non-WWE salaries. Plus, WWE midcarders are completely disposable and are cycled in and out every year, so there's zero job security.


----------



## CM Ambrose (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*



Stone Hot said:


> At the end of the day HHH has more money, a hotter wife to fuck, and is going to inherit a multi million dollar company when Vinces passes. All that punk will never have so HHH might be a little pissed now, but he is not losing sleep over it.


Hotter woman(debatable) + money not equals happiness for some people. Also, some people will be bitter cunts and get worked over little things because they're insecure, even though they have all the money and women. Not saying this is the case but your way of seeing things is that of a person that has no ideea about basic human psychology.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> HHH has a massive ego so will not be pleased one little bit but i don't think he will be surprised as he knows Punk isn't slow in coming forward and he has always had some beef/tension.
> 
> *It just makes it all the harder to see Punk ever coming back to WWE with the way the 2 of them are. They are both stubborn characters so it's hard to imagine them ever sorting this out but in Wrestling you never know.*


No one needs to say it, not even Punk...it's obvious that Triple H and Punk are like oil and water pretty much.....I can only imagine the awkwardness in the room when they are together in a non professional capacity.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

SHIRLEY said:


> What people don't realise is that Cabana probably makes more money than Cody.
> 
> The whole idea that WWE is some separate, higher platform is a work. There's a huge amount of overlap between WWE and non-WWE salaries. Plus, WWE midcarders are completely disposable and are cycled in and out every year, so there's zero job security.


EXACTLY

Better a big fish in a small pond like Colt, than a tiny guppy in the ocean of the WWE like Cody Rhodes.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

What in the blue hell is a Colt Cabana? Sounds like some drink. :rock


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> So are you implying he IS a selfish prick? What are you smoking dude?


I'm not implying anything. Just said wether if he means it or not (that he did it for his friend CM Punk), he wasn't going to say anything else and that he could have viewed as a prick if he didn't. Being viewed as a prick and being one are two different things.




TheGmGoken said:


> Are you serious right now? :stupid:
> 
> 
> You're Ryroid's intelligence for saying that. Colt is a prick? Gtfo now.


You use "Ryroid" and you dare attack me on my intelligence ?

You do know that makes you look like a 8 year whinny old boy right ?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

TIL Cody Rhodes is a moron :lmao

So being an established name on the Indy scene for over a decade isn't making it while being a midcarder for life in the WWE exclusively because of your family is. K.

Also :lmao at defending this company period.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, low shit from Cody. Dumbass comment from him.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*



CM Ambrose said:


> Hotter woman(debatable) + money not equals happiness for some people. Also, some people will be bitter cunts and get worked over little things because they're insecure, even though they have all the money and women. Not saying this is the case but your way of seeing things is that of a person that has no ideea about basic human psychology.


Trust me Punk cares about the money. Or he wouldn't have bitch about his WM pay day or Royalty checks if money wasn't a thing for him


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

Colts career has been FAR more impressive than Cody's. If Colt had a second name then I'm sure he would have done great in the WWE. How many people do you think get inspired to become pro wrestlers because of Cody? I bet loads of people get inspired by Colt having a successful career without being in the WWE.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Douche Patrol said:


> I'm not implying anything. Just said wether if he means it or not (that he did it for his friend CM Punk), he wasn't going to say anything else and that he could have viewed as a prick if he didn't. Being viewed as a prick and being one are two different things.


OK but how could he be viewed as a selfish prick?? Just cause Santa Claus Mick Foley said he "landed the big one"? That was another dumbass tweet in what seems to be the theme today. 

Colt just helped out a friend. Punk wanted to talk about his experiences on a platform that was free to access and could reach a good audience. He sure as hell was not going to go on Jericho's agenda-filled podcast.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: Punk blocked me from following him :'(*

He has blocked more people than the user he has right now


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

You realize Colt and Punk have been the best of friends since forever? If anything Punk chose to reveal everything on Colts podcast to give his friend the publicity. Otherwise he could have made a shit ton of money going to some shoot interview. 

Plus why even attack the interviewer?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

I can't believe some people in this thread are that butt hurt over the comments Cody made fpalm.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> OK but how could he be viewed as a selfish prick?? Just cause Santa Claus Mick Foley said he "landed the big one"? That was another dumbass tweet in what seems to be the theme today.
> 
> Colt just helped out a friend. Punk wanted to talk about his experiences on a platform that was free to access and could reach a good audience. He sure as hell was not going to go on Jericho's agenda-filled podcast.


He'd be a selfish prick if he said "Hi guys, I'm ITWing CM Punk but I'm not doing this for him, I'm doing this for my ratings". Of course he'd never say that, even if he thinks it (which I'm not saying he did, IMO he really did it for his friend).


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

I've noticed WF likes to use the term 'bitter' to slam ex-WWE workers who come off as unhappy. Example: "Bret Hart more like bitter hart." Posters like to throw around this term as though the guy in question is just being a crotchety old man and he should move on from his bad feelings about his time with Vince's traveling circus. I don't like it, it's a variation of 'lol u mad?' to me. If I was a businessman who constantly screwed over my partners I'd love to be able roll my eyes and dismiss the complaints of people I had alienated by going LOL YOU'RE BITTER, JUST GET OVER IT YOU BIG BABY. 
The interview tremendously increased my respect for Punk and I'm never going to refer to him as CM Quitter again. The WWE likes to present itself as a meritocracy and tells its workers that they need to reach for the brass ring, but things like Vince running up a tally of favours to Punk which he never payed back while Punk worked himself ragged will hopefully stick in the minds of anyone who wants to go into the WWE with dreams of being in the big time.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> Plus why even attack the interviewer?


Because he isn't, an "interviewer". He just gave Punk a mic and not even gave him a good question are to have a back and forth. It was just CM Punk rumbling about his vision of the truth without anyone trying to put his rant on relief and try to debate with him about some REALLY stupid things he said in the podcast (aka "I PUT OVER TAKER/BROCK/THE ROCK")


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> OK but how could he be viewed as a selfish prick?? Just cause Santa Claus Mick Foley said he "landed the big one"? That was another dumbass tweet in what seems to be the theme today.
> 
> Colt just helped out a friend. Punk wanted to talk about his experiences on a platform that was free to access and could reach a good audience. He sure as hell was not going to go on Jericho's agenda-filled podcast.


I'm not sure what Colt's tweet response to Foley about giving Punk "a safe place" to talk is all about.

Would he have been in danger if he did a different podcast? Or maybe asked some hard questions? Or is there some kind of paranoia going on here? Hard to tell.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

So what if Cabana may have used Punk to get more viewers to his podcast. I highly doubt Punk was forced to do anything. He wanted to air his feelings so he aired them on Colt's podcast. Why not try and help your friend out? It's not secret how highly there two think of each other. 

I just think people are looking too far into this one. It's simply one guy wanting to get his message out there and most likely only trusting his lifelong friend in doing it as no agendas other than making sure Punk's side of the story were aired truthfully from his perspective took place. 

Outside of fan podcast can you think of any other podcast out there with as much reach as Colt's that aren't WWE affiliated in some way? I sure as hell can't. 

It's logic. Wanting to reach a large audience without the need of using a company who arguably gloats that they are the only relevant working body within the wresting industry and has already burnt him so much. Why would he want to give them the satisfaction of having anything to do with the reveal of the events that went down.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Because he isn't, an "interviewer". He just gave Punk a mic and not even gave him a good question are to have a back and forth. It was just CM Punk rumbling about his vision of the truth without anyone trying to put his rant on relief and try to debate with him about some REALLY stupid things he said in the podcast (aka "I PUT OVER TAKER/BROCK/THE ROCK")


When someone has done as many Make a Wishes as John Cena, like Punk has (or claims), you odn't ask him questions.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Douche Patrol said:


> He'd be a selfish prick if he said "Hi guys, I'm ITWing CM Punk but I'm not doing this for him, I'm doing this for my ratings". Of course he'd never say that, even if he thinks it (which I'm not saying he did, IMO he really did it for his friend).


Of course he did it for his friend, Cabana has had to dodge/avoid Punk questions for almost a year now even though he knew all along what really went down and has been with Punk on that journey but he didn't let anything slip into the media, he played the fool out of respect for his friend.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

lel colt being a established name in the indies means jack when much more established and bigger names have left the indies and never looked back unless they were released and even then they prefered going to the alternatives(cmll,tna,aaa,njpw) than staying in the indies.

colt is in the indies because no big company wants him for wathever the reason.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Saintpat said:


> I'm not sure what Colt's tweet response to Foley about giving Punk "a safe place" to talk is all about.
> 
> Would he have been in danger if he did a different podcast? Or maybe asked some hard questions? Or is there some kind of paranoia going on here? Hard to tell.


By that he means where someone takes Punk's lines out of context and sways people into thinking Punk means something he doesn't.

For example, if he said everything he did on Jericho's podcast, and Jericho for whatever reason(not saying Jericho would actually do this) decided to cut off parts of it to make it seem like Punk is just being a dick and not being mad about the staph infection and other legitimate gripes.

"Safe" meaning Punk says what he says and doesn't get anything twisted.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Seriously last dozen pages ripping on colt? 

BTW I'm gonna assume codys trying to get on wwes good side.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Lordhhhx said:


> lel colt being a established name in the indies means jack when much more established and bigger names have left the indies and never looked back unless they were released and even then they prefered going to the alternatives(cmll,tna,aaa,njpw) than staying in the indies.
> 
> colt is in the indies because no big company wants him for wathever the reason.


Nah. Colt is in the indies because he wants to be. He loves his life.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Nah. Colt is in the indies because he wants to be. He loves his life.


yeah its not like he went to wwe and tried going to tna right?

but wathever it could also be what youre saying.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Right now


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> At the end of the day HHH has more money, a hotter wife to fuck, and is going to inherit a multi million dollar company when Vinces passes. All that punk will never have so HHH might be a little pissed now, but he is not losing sleep over it.


company will be sold to (generic tv station) when vince passes. fixed


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

Lordhhhx said:


> yeah its not like he went to wwe and tried going to tna right?
> 
> but wathever it could also be what youre saying.


Colt hated his time in WWE. And it doesn't really matter if they don't want him. He's successful and happy. Who fucking cares how he's there as long as he's there.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

Lol, why is this turning out to be a Colt-Cody discussion.

What Cody tweeted is absolutely wrong, nobody can deny, I mean it made sense taking shots at Punk, but on Cabana and indirectly shitting on all those indy wrestlers who are working hard to make some name.


----------



## CM Ambrose (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*



Stone Hot said:


> Trust me Punk cares about the money. Or he wouldn't have bitch about his WM pay day or Royalty checks if money wasn't a thing for him


Everybody cares about money, but about the WM thing, I think Punk wanted to feel treated as equal to those guys because he felt that he is as good as them. But other than that yeah, he's not a naive hippie, of course he cares about money, but I don't think the money are the ultimate goal for him, but respect, I guess.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Pudie said:


> Colt hated his time in WWE. And it doesn't really matter if they don't want him. He's successful and happy. Who fucking cares how he's there as long as he's there.


if the only thing i did in wwe was being a jobber and forgetable one at that i would be mad too so i dont blame him.

it depends what you mean on succesfull cause colts career when compared to nearly everyone of his friends of the same generation leaves alot to be desired and to be considered a success.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Because Cody Rhodes has "made it" :duck


Right? The man who became a two-time Intercontinental Champion + six-time Tag Team Champion before age 30, likely gets a bigger paycheck annually out of the two, has comfortable job security because he's the son of a bonafide legend, and likely is a bigger name in the entertainment world definitely wouldn't know diddly shit about "making it".


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Why is Rhodes ripping on Cabana in the first place?


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

This podcast was pretty average, no real questions just punk randomly rumbling on about what he wasn't happy with.


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

Lordhhhx said:


> if the only thing i did in wwe was being a jobber and forgetable one at that i would be mad too so i dont blame him.
> 
> it depends what you mean on succesfull cause colts career when compared to nearly everyone of his friends of the same generation leaves alot to be desired and to be considered a success.



You're an idiot.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

If punk had been screwed like bret,he would have ripped his clothes and started throwing doodie at other people by now.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Pudie said:


> You're an idiot.


youre a retard


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock said:


> Why is Rhodes ripping on Cabana in the first place?


That's what I'm wondering, makes no sense.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Brock said:


> Why is Rhodes ripping on Cabana in the first place?


Probably trying to buy himself a ticket out of midcard hell.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Probably trying to buy himself a ticket out of midcard hell.


Yeeep


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Callisto said:


> Right? The man who became a two-time Intercontinental Champion + six-time Tag Team Champion before age 30, likely gets a bigger paycheck annually out of the two, *has comfortable job security because he's the son of a bonafide legend,* and likely is a bigger name in the entertainment world definitely wouldn't know diddly shit about "making it".


..Saying that doesn't really support your argument at all you know


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> ..Saying that doesn't really support your argument at all you know


LOL I have this troll on ignore. Thank you for reminding me why. :maury


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Brock said:


> Why is Rhodes ripping on Cabana in the first place?


Probably no reason, just because ? :shrug

Asserting his authority cause he's part of the bigger company. Probably needs to show some guy in management that he's a company guy. Low blow in my opinion.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

I know its not possible, but some colt cabana chants during cody matches would be a mark out moment


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> ..Saying that doesn't really support your argument at all you know


whmm what? is not codys fault he was born in the rhodes family lol


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Love this .gif since the whole podcast revealed how easily gotten to Punk is. I mean you quit a highly paid job in a prominent entertainment industry, and the first thing you do within 5 minutes of breaking your silence is respond to trolls on Twitter and beat your chest over how little they get to you. The lady doth protest too much and real A-listers don't even give that type of shit a second thought.

So Punk gives a fuck, he gives many fucks. The attention seeker didn't last long before trying to stir up some more talk among the 15% of wrestling fans who even give a shit.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cody Rhodes would have been fired a couple times over if it wasn't for his last name. I mean how many gimmicks/character reboots did he get to try to get him over? As it is he has had to become a Goldust rip-off, completely leech off of his older brother's gimmick to finally get any sort of foothold with the fans. 

Cody is bland as plain oatmeal and charismatic as an old shoe. He's been handed his whole career on a silver platter and has the audacity to mock an indie worker who toiled away for 15 years + to make a career out of it. Fuck him. Cody Rhodes wouldn't survive on the indies - he never had to do it and thus has no respect for the folks that do/did.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Internet keep this up


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Lebyonics said:


> I know its not possible, but some colt cabana chants during cody matches would be a mark out moment


chicago will probaly rape all of codys matches with them from now on xD


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

WWE would probably avoid Chicago at all costs now hahaha


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Punk Vs HHH, Wrestlemania main event. Vince is going to smooth everything over and make Punk an offer he can't refuse. H will be pissed, but he knows it is money.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> WWE would probably avoid Chicago at all costs now hahaha


Yep. Looks like we'll be getting more shitty southern crowds instead. :mj2


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Cody Rhodes >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Some geek who never made it


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> WWE would probably avoid Chicago at all costs now hahaha


Damn you Punk


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Cody Rhodes >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Some geek who never made it


Some geek who never made it >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> You


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

LPPrince said:


> WWE would probably avoid Chicago at all costs now hahaha


haha, yeah Chicago love Punk. It's amazing when you compare it to Boston not giving a shit about Cena lol.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Arcturus said:


> ..Saying that doesn't really support your argument at all you know


And how so? Enlighten me.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

sesshomaru said:


> haha, yeah Chicago love Punk. It's amazing when you compare it to Boston not giving a shit about Cena lol.


Boston doesn't "not give a fuck" about Cena. They hate him. He's not even from Boston, he's from West Newbury, but they bill him like he's a hometown hero there.

They boo his ass over there. Its sad.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I have much more incentive to watch RAW this week


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Heh, now the story is up on yahoo news. And the best part? The morons in WWE actually sent the news author a response, the typical knob PR bullshit statement:



> WWE takes the health and wellness of its talent very seriously and has a comprehensive Talent Wellness Program that is led by one of the most well-respected physicians in the country, Dr. Joseph Maroon.


Wow, WTF.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> By that he means where someone takes Punk's lines out of context and sways people into thinking Punk means something he doesn't.
> 
> For example, if he said everything he did on Jericho's podcast, and Jericho for whatever reason(not saying Jericho would actually do this) decided to cut off parts of it to make it seem like Punk is just being a dick and not being mad about the staph infection and other legitimate gripes.
> 
> "Safe" meaning Punk says what he says and doesn't get anything twisted.


It also means he trusts Colt, his best bud, to take care of him:

When Punk goes on about how he was telling everyone "f--- you" or "f--- off," Colt jumps in with "Well you didn't want to tell people to f--- off, did you?" and Punk sees the chance to steer this back into "I'm not a prick territory and says, "Of course not, I would never want to do anything like that. I was just miserable so ..."

A less "safe" interviewer might have instead steered Punk down a different road and asked, "Well give us some examples: who did you tell to f--- off?" And being one who says whatever is on his mind, Punk might show a different side of himself.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Callisto said:


> And how so? Enlighten me.


Because you're using it as an example of "making it" you don't really "make it" if your daddy is there to boost you up or protect you.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Daniel Bryan! Daniel Bryan!

Let's hijack the thread with Daniel Bryan chants like it's RR 2014.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> WWE would probably avoid Chicago at all costs now hahaha


Most likely not, because they know that the show is gonna sell out anyways.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Saintpat said:


> It also means he trusts Colt, his best bud, to take care of him:
> 
> When Punk goes on about how he was telling everyone "f--- you" or "f--- off," Colt jumps in with "Well you didn't want to tell people to f--- off, did you?" and Punk sees the chance to steer this back into "I'm not a prick territory and says, "Of course not, I would never want to do anything like that. I was just miserable so ..."
> 
> A less "safe" interviewer might have instead steered Punk down a different road and asked, "Well give us some examples: who did you tell to f--- off?" And being one who says whatever is on his mind, Punk might show a different side of himself.


This. Mhm.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..What the past couple days have proven is that EVERYBODY cares about CM Punk, good or bad they still care, so the next time somebody tells you "Nobody cares about CM Punk" he or she are the biggest fucking liars you will meet.


----------



## elitevideos (Jun 28, 2006)

LPPrince said:


> Jericho's podcast, and Jericho for whatever reason(not saying Jericho would actually do this) decided to cut off parts of it to make it seem like Punk is just being a dick and not being mad about the staph infection and other legitimate gripes.


I think Jericho would to be honest, he's done it before in his first book he somehow twist's Scott Hall changing the finish of their match in WCW so Jericho could get the win and atleast in that town on that night have a memorable moment, Jericho twist's it into Hall just being unprofessional and then "burying" him by laying Jericho out with repeated Outsiders Edge's until Zybsko iirc makes the save, all of which Hall was meant to do anyone but also beat Jericho like a sack of shit, so Hall gives Y2J as much of a rub as he could before doing business and Jericho still makes Hall out to be a prick.

Jericho isnt the great guy he and some like to make him out to be, he's as much a cunt as the rest of us and if it benefits him to twist shit he'll do it.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> ..What the past couple days have proven is that EVERYBODY cares about CM Punk, good or bad they still care, so the next time somebody tells you "Nobody cares about CM Punk" he or she are the biggest fucking liars you will meet.


See, you're twisting things here. We don't care about Punk, we care about Colt's annual Thanksgiving podcast.

:cool2


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Socko316 said:


> company will be sold to (generic tv station) when vince passes. fixed


yea no


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> ..What the past couple days have proven is that EVERYBODY cares about CM Punk, good or bad they still care, so the next time somebody tells you "Nobody cares about CM Punk" he or she are the biggest fucking liars you will meet.


he is an interesting dude who causes drama, damn right i'll pay attention to that.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Do you think HHH is furious with Punk's comments about him?*



CM Ambrose said:


> Everybody cares about money, but about the WM thing, I think Punk wanted to feel treated as equal to those guys because he felt that he is as good as them. But other than that yeah, he's not a naive hippie, of course he cares about money, but I don't think the money are the ultimate goal for him, but *respect*, I guess.


If Punk wants respect and needs to earn it by not just putting on tremendous matches, but by stop telling everyone in the back to go fuck themselves and treat them like garbage.


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

I started my new YouTube channel with a response to the Punk interview: 




Yes the awkward ass black guy who was too nervous to stop staring into the constellations is me but I hope y'all enjoy our take on the situation.

I also probably got a couple tidbits wrong too.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Because he isn't, an "interviewer". He just gave Punk a mic and not even gave him a good question are to have a back and forth. It was just CM Punk rumbling about his vision of the truth without anyone trying to put his rant on relief and try to debate with him about some REALLY stupid things he said in the podcast (aka "I PUT OVER TAKER/BROCK/THE ROCK")


Well first of all it's a podcast. Colt brought Punk on to talk about things. You do know how podcasts work right???? No?

Second of all he did put them over. The top guy who is at RAW/Smackdown every week lost to the guy who wont be back for months/years.

This thread is fucking retarded.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

DudeLove669 said:


> Well first of all it's a podcast. Colt brought Punk on to talk about things. You do know how podcasts work right???? No?
> 
> Second of all he did put them over. The top guy who is at RAW/Smackdown every week lost to the guy who wont be back for months/years.
> 
> This thread is fucking retarded.


Thread ain't retarded, People are.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

The best in the world has spoken. 

Call me crazy...but I still think there is one more WWE run in CM Punk.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Colt lives the life. He's making a living doing what he loves and doesn't have to deal with the BS politics and travel of the WWE.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

Pretty sure he will come back after he gets a dose of reality in MMA,Vince will probably take him back (for less money of course).


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

mrmacman said:


> Pretty sure he will come back after he gets a dose of reality in MMA,Vince will probably take him back (for less money of course).


He is not going to do MMA


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I am not here to argue with anyone so all the lunatics calm down. After listening to Punk speak about everything that happened, I believe he would still be wrestling if WWE would have handled it differently. Punk seems to be the type of person who is really influenced by the little things. He even said that after two months no body texted him or anything. I think if HHH would have talked to him after the honeymoon (instead of sending him the release papers) they might have worked something out. 

I don't think he hates wrestling. He might really dislike the industry right now, but after you do something all of your life it's hard to just walk away without being around it in some form.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> He is not going to do MMA


either ways I am sure he will come back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I also wouldn't be surprised if years from now, Punk eventually came back. I know it seems crazy right now, but it also felt the same way when Warrior and Bret were on the outs with WWE. Not saying I am guaranteeing it or anything like that, just that I wouldn't be surprised if it did happen years from now.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

My favorite part of the interview is how Punk said 'I don't want this to be a shoot interview' and then goes on to deliver the most scathing shoot interview of all time.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

IrwinRSchyster said:


> My favorite part of the interview is how Punk said 'I don't want this to be a shoot interview' and then goes on to deliver the most scathing shoot interview of all time.


It's not a scathing shoot, you never heard ****** Tonk Man shoot or New Jack or Shane Helms? as far as shoots go it was pretty mild, you think it's so scathing because it's the almighty CM Punk saying it.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I think when Punk says "shoot interview" he means just going off on tangents and talking about all sorts when he was specifically just talking about his reasons for leaving.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

:yes:yes:yes:yesDaniel Bryan! Daniel Bryan!

Let's hijack the thread with Daniel Bryan chants like it's RR 2014!

Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Chicago crowds seem to suck dick nowadays. They'll chant for Punk but then they get easily worked by Haitch & Steph. New York is the real smark crowd. 



ShowStopper said:


> I also wouldn't be surprised if years from now, Punk eventually came back. I know it seems crazy right now, but it also felt the same way when Warrior and Bret were on the outs with WWE. Not saying I am guaranteeing it or anything like that, just that I wouldn't be surprised if it did happen years from now.


Punk seems... different, I suppose from others. He seems to be the type of guy who would never return to the WWE out of spite even if he feels the urge + always wanted to retire early anyway. It seems like he's lost his passion for pro wrestling and thus I HIGHLY doubt we will ever see him in a wrestling ring again bar for something like a one off appearance.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Superkick said:


> Chicago crowds seem to suck dick nowadays. They'll chant for Punk but then they get easily worked by Haitch & Steph. New York is the real smark crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> Punk seems... different, I suppose from others. He seems to be the type of guy who would never return to the WWE out of spite even if he feels the urge + always wanted to retire early anyway. It seems like he's lost his passion for pro wrestling and thus I HIGHLY doubt we will ever see him in a wrestling ring again bar for something like a one off appearance.


I don't want to sound biased and I probably am given I was born in NYC, but I find NYC to always have the best smark crowds.

Or generally just the best crowds in general. Shit, a post-Mania Raw in MSG? Now? FUUUCK that would be something mental.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> I don't want to sound biased and I probably am given I was born in NYC, but I find NYC to always have the best smark crowds.
> 
> Or generally just the best crowds in general. Shit, a post-Mania Raw in MSG? Now? FUUUCK that would be something mental.


Last time WWE had a televised show in MSG was Survivor Series 2011 I believe. Epic crowd + atmosphere. 

But it seems like they won't be doing it anymore since they incur costs too large. A shame. I suppose the Barclays Center is no the replacement for MSG and the crowd there is pretty swell too. I enjoy it more so than the Izod Center crowds in general.

May attend SummerSlam next year since NYC is a 5 hr drive from where I'm at.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

New York & Philly have always been THE smark crowds.

In the states anyways.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Superkick said:


> Punk seems... different, I suppose from others. He seems to be the type of guy who would never return to the WWE out of spite even if he feels the urge + always wanted to retire early anyway. It seems like he's lost his passion for pro wrestling and thus I HIGHLY doubt we will ever see him in a wrestling ring again bar for something like a one off appearance.


Punk could easily return in 2, 4 or even 8-10 years. I think he'll return when Vince and JC Chuckles have fucked off. Warrior and Bret seemed less likely to return to WWE, but return they did.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

You know what'd be fucking hilarious, even though it'll never happen?

HHH leaves WWE for whatever reason, say he retires, and the next televised show- *STATIC STATIC* LOOK IN MY EEEEEYES

Triple H would fume poisonous gas at home, Jesus Christ


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

RR said:


> Punk could easily return in 2, 4 or even 8-10 years. I think he'll return when Vince and JC Chuckles have fucked off. Warrior and Bret seemed less likely to return to WWE, but return they did.


He could (never say never in wrestling) but again I find it unlikely. I just think he's lost the drive for wrestling and will not feel the need to return to a wrestling ring. Maybe if leadership changes he could sign some sort of deal but I doubt it.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

The haters have gotten completely off tangent. We're attacking the host of the podcast now? Next thing people would be questioning what Punk REALLY had for breakfast. 

WWE's a hell hole where they put the brand over their wrestlers. Your favorites that you love right now could be nowhere to be found the next week(that doesnt exclude guys like Ziggler, Ryback). Can anyone argue the product is not impossibly terrible?

Punk gives some in depth insight inside the defective machine of wwe, and all people talk about are buyrates.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Superkick said:


> Chicago crowds seem to suck dick nowadays. They'll chant for Punk but then they get easily worked by Haitch & Steph. New York is the real smark crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> Punk seems... different, I suppose from others. He seems to be the type of guy who would never return to the WWE out of spite even if he feels the urge + always wanted to retire early anyway. It seems like he's lost his passion for pro wrestling and thus I HIGHLY doubt we will ever see him in a wrestling ring again bar for something like a one off appearance.


All WWE needs to do is offer him a Wrestlemania main event and he will jump of his couch right away.

Anyways, great interview. MY opinion of him has gone way up. Much respect earned.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Seemed to be a long time goal of his but he may have moved on. Can't say for sure but it seems like he has to a considerable extent from the podcast.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> It's not a scathing shoot, you never heard ****** Tonk Man shoot or New Jack or Shane Helms? as far as shoots go it was pretty mild, you think it's so scathing because it's the almighty CM Punk saying it.


The shit he put on the table was a HELL of a lot more relevant than anything New Jack or Shane Helms has ever said. Punk was putting Vince and HHH on blast - the two guys who fucking run WWE. And he exposed all the stupid political bullshit they did to him and all the shit they didn't want people to know about. Like the fact they sent him his papers on purpose so they arrived on his wedding day. Or the fact that they have quack doctors who let a guy fight with a deadly staph infection for months.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Superkick said:


> Chicago crowds seem to suck dick nowadays. They'll chant for Punk but then they get easily worked by Haitch & Steph. New York is the real smark crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> Punk seems... different, I suppose from others. He seems to be the type of guy who would never return to the WWE out of spite even if he feels the urge + always wanted to retire early anyway. It seems like he's lost his passion for pro wrestling and thus I HIGHLY doubt we will ever see him in a wrestling ring again bar for something like a one off appearance.


True, but Warrior is the most different and out there guy in wrestling history, probably. Plus, Bret came back after the Screwjob and WWE being at least somewhat responsible for his brother's death.

I'm not saying I think Punk will definitely come back, just that there might be a chance somewhere down the line.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

That fucking jumping jack Seth Rollins gif is making it hard for me to focus on the subject at hand, hahahaha. Goddamn it


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

IrwinRSchyster said:


> The shit he put on the table was a HELL of a lot more relevant than anything New Jack or Shane Helms has ever said. Punk was putting Vince and HHH on blast - the two guys who fucking run WWE. And he exposed all the stupid political bullshit they did to him and all the shit they didn't want people to know about. Like the fact they sent him his papers on purpose so they arrived on his wedding day. Or the fact that they have quack doctors who let a guy fight with a deadly staph infection for months.


He is explaining the reasons why he left and those are important key points. 

Can we move on now?


----------



## dougnums (Jul 24, 2012)

He seemed to be upset about the money, mainly. Yeah, there were major points about the staph and the atmosphere but it's not like those are a big surprise. Everyone knows that they will try to bend rules to let their stars get in the ring. Everyone knows that Vince hhh and co. are not the easiest bosses in the world and that a lot of stuff they try to do makes no sense. Not to mention that there's a bunch of people just as busy as you are that get in your way and you get beat up a bit. But I know that while sitting on my couch, so someone who actually thinks about doing this stuff for a living should know tenfold before going in. 

But not getting paid right and the big question of payments after network launch in the future are legitimate reasons to leave any job. Should they come to a compromise I could forsee punk in the ring again. It's just money and when it comes time for a payday the doors will be open.


----------



## CmDuncan (Feb 15, 2014)

Come back punk your fans will never give up on u


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

It will be funny if he decides go TNA 

Imagine kurt ,jeff ,matt in the locker room with him.

punk seems to make friends everywhere he go.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

:haha


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

One of the most interesting things Punk said was that if Punk did not want to turn heel, he would not get to face The Rock. Apparently Punk would have dropped the title to Bryan if he had not turned heel and they would have gone with Rock vs Bryan at the Rumble. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Peapod said:


> One of the most interesting things Punk said was that if Punk did not want to turn heel, he would not get to face The Rock. Apparently Punk would have dropped the title to Bryan if he had not turned heel and they would have gone with Rock vs Bryan at the Rumble. Very interesting stuff.


too bad it did not happen bryan vs rock would have rocked


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I can't wait until Bryan and Ziggler do shoots


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

MrWalsh said:


> I can't wait until Bryan and Ziggler do shoots


Ziggler is apparently a good company boy now.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Krispenwah said:


> Ziggler is apparently a good company boy now.


Because he tweeted a pic of himself in a Ryback shirt? unk2


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

ziggler is only one more burial away from getting pissed like Punk imo
We already know from the podcast the WWE screens the twitters for pro company behavior
The only thing keeping him there is his lack of sufficient exposure.
CM punk had some good ideas its sad that the main problem with the WWE is the lack of a union and the whole politics situation
Punk was spot on about PPVs going for 9.99


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Superkick said:


> Because he tweeted a pic of himself in a Ryback shirt? unk2


Yes, i think it showed that he learned his lesson, you can't be against the machine if you want to have success... And good for him.

Let the shoots to guys like Cm Punk, who don't give a fuck about the E anymore and has nothing to lose at this point.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

Part 2 is online yet or is it just next thrusday?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Krispenwah said:


> Yes, i think it showed that he learned his lesson, you can't be against the machine if you want to have success... And good for him.
> 
> Let the shoots to guys like Cm Punk, who don't give a fuck about the E anymore and has nothing to lose at this point.


Well I do hope Dolph has learned his lesson and will keep quiet about the E while still employee. But I'm not sure that tweet definitely shows that he's a company guy now. I doubt he ever really will fully be a company guy.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

just_one said:


> Part 2 is online yet or is it just next thrusday?


I've been reading that HHH and Vince are fuming after listening to the podcast, can you imagine them after listening to Part 2?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cody Rhodes would have been fired a couple times over if it wasn't for his last name. I mean how many gimmicks/character reboots did he get to try to get him over? As it is he has had to become a Goldust rip-off, completely leech off of his older brother's gimmick to finally get any sort of foothold with the fans.
> 
> Cody is bland as plain oatmeal and charismatic as an old shoe. He's been handed his whole career on a silver platter and has the audacity to mock an indie worker who toiled away for 15 years + to make a career out of it. Fuck him. Cody Rhodes wouldn't survive on the indies - he never had to do it and thus has no respect for the folks that do/did.


I'm pretty sure he was over with his Undashing gimmick and bringing some relevancy back to the IC in 2011 before WWE eventually ruined his pushed at WM 28 against the Big Show. I'm also pretty sure Rhodes was over when he turned face and came back after he was fired by the Authority. Rhodes was hot last year and looked to be on his way to being a star.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

http://www.thewrestlingmania.com/ar...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

An article about Punk's staph infection


----------



## Eves (Jun 30, 2014)

Just listened, and found it interesting. I have no doubt there's at some truth to what he's saying. I'm middle of the road with Punk, and my opinion of him hasn't changed after listening. I applaud him for telling his side, but I'm also interested in the side of those he went after. However I highly doubt we will ever hear from the people he went after while they are still employed by Vince. Like everything there's normally 3 sides to every argument, Punks, WWEs, and the unadulterated truth.


----------



## Paigelovesme (Nov 20, 2014)

Triple H does stupid grins who knew lol


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Srdjan99 said:


> http://www.thewrestlingmania.com/ar...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> An article about Punk's staph infection


..So after reading that article it seems like the WWE doctors knew that Punk had a staph infection and yet..forgot to tell him? it's dumb fuckery on their part no matter how you look at it.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Srdjan99 said:


> http://www.thewrestlingmania.com/ar...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> An article about Punk's staph infection


Bullshit article that sites Wikipedia.

There is no "Big Hole" in his story.



Arcturus said:


> ..So after reading that article it seems like the WWE doctors knew that Punk had a staph infection


Absolutely not. A "Z-pack" is nowhere near the first-line of treatment for a MRSA Abscess/Skin Infection. Especially one so bad that it requires IV Antibiotics. The fact that it was not Incised & Drained (especially in light of him repeatedly requesting to have it done) is insane.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

TheGmGoken said:


> :yes:yes:yes:yesDaniel Bryan! Daniel Bryan!
> 
> Let's hijack the thread with Daniel Bryan chants like it's RR 2014!
> 
> Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!


:yes


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Just lost all respect for Cody. What a fucking stooge.

Stardust on the other hand is a good guy.


----------



## Paigelovesme (Nov 20, 2014)

I hope fans chant CM Punk when Ryback comes out to the ring now.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:clap

I would say at first, I loved Punk but then I got annoyed but then I loved him again. I think he only said the truth and was just tired of being treated like crap at the expense of other wrestlers who he felt like shouldn't have gotten the red carpet rolled out for them. As much as I love The Rock, letting him come back and main event Wrestlemania was just.....ugh lol. But I also felt like he could've handled it better. Then again, if I hated being somewhere, I wouldn't want to stay and pretend everything is okay. I think the important thing is that he's happier than ever so I think that alone speaks volumes that he did the right thing. A lot of wrestlers stay and are miserable and it leads to bad results but instead he left and shed some light on the situation. I'd love to see him back again but if he's just going to be miserable then he should stay away. Overall, I love the guy. At least he's honest. He said what most people were always thinking but didn't want to say.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Saintpat said:


> Listen to Punk's self description of his own mind set and the timeline he creates, and this is what you'll conclude: Punk wanted to prove he could be John Cena, and he couldn't.
> 
> Punk wanted to be The Guy, he wanted to hold up to the schedule demands that Cena has set the standard for -- Cena does all the media, he does all the appearances, he comes back from surgery ahead of schedule because he pushes himself so hard in rehab and because his body has the stamina and tolerance to do it (regardless of the fact that it's probably not wise, he does it).
> 
> ...



Yes and i'm with you on this statement...this whole thing is all about Punk not getting main event spot-being The Guy face of wwe.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Paigelovesme said:


> I hope fans chant CM Punk when Ryback comes out to the ring now.


If Ryback was smart (he clearly isn't) he wouldn't have tweeted anything, he would have got in touch with Colt Cabana privately in order to tell his own side of events which Colt being the cool guy that he is would gladly have given him the opportunity to do so.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> If Ryback was smart (he clearly isn't) he wouldn't have tweeted anything, he would have got in touch with Colt Cabana privately in order to tell his own side of events which Colt being the cool guy that he is would gladly have given him the opportunity to do so.


Ryback had every right to tweet about it. CM Punk fired the first shots out of nowhere and 2 years after their matches and he did it like a fucking coward.

Ryback's reaction could have been worse, he could have retaliated with violent words (and it would have been justified).

And Colt may be a cool guy, I doubt he would have been unbiased.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

I wonder how long it took to explain to Vince what a podcast is.


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

I feel bad for AJ. I have a feeling they'll take it out on her by jobbing her for the rest of her contract.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Douche Patrol said:


> Ryback had every right to tweet about it. CM Punk fired the first shots out of nowhere and 2 years after their matches and he did it like a fucking coward.
> 
> Ryback's reaction could have been worse, he could have retaliated with violent words (and it would have been justified).
> 
> And Colt may be a cool guy, I doubt he would have been unbiased.


Punk didn't "fire shots" he just talked about the time when Ryback disrespected him, injured him and continued to be a sloppy worker over & over again and then not show any remorse for his actions or offer a decent apology for it, the same accusation that has been leveled at Ryback by many a talent not just Punk. 

Ryback's tweets if anything proved how much of a dick he is by laughing at injuring Punk, and that has already put him in a bad position as far as the "IWC" are concerned, and mock the "IWC" all you want but you know and I know when they hit a smark city the fans will give him hell for it as they are by far the most vocal and it's clearly not what he wants after just coming back and seemingly winning some of these people over.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

My opinion of CM Punks departure? Lol the poll title 

*Has your opinion of CM Punk changed, since his departure interview?

Voted yes. Seem WWE has been mistreating him repeatedly.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

MasterGoGo said:


> I feel bad for AJ. I have a feeling they'll take it out on her by jobbing her for the rest of her contract.


Or she can just say "no" to the burial and just walk. She got nothing to lose.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> Punk didn't "fire shots" he just talked about the time when Ryback disrespected him, injured him and continued to be a sloppy worker over & over again and then not show any remorse for his actions or offer a decent apology for it, the same accusation that has been leveled at Ryback by many a talent not just Punk.
> 
> Ryback's tweets if anything proved how much of a dick he is by laughing at injuring Punk, and that has already put him in a bad position as far as the "IWC" are concerned, and mock the "IWC" all you want but you know and I know when they hit a smark city the fans will give him hell for it as they are by far the most vocal and it's clearly not what he wants after just coming back and seemingly winning some of these people over.


First of all, I don't trust Punk's words. Like hell Ryback would deliberatly try to injure him :drake1

And if he had a problem with, he could have dealt with it like a man and close that chapter. Obviously he didn't do that. Instead he waited 2 years. That's not being a man, that's being a pussy.

But why am I lowering myself to answer to you of all people ? You're a blind Punk mark, you're blinded by your love for that guy and you take every words he says like they're the all-mighty Truth.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> Punk didn't "fire shots" he just talked about the time when Ryback disrespected him, injured him and continued to be a sloppy worker over & over again and then not show any remorse for his actions or offer a decent apology for it, the same accusation that has been leveled at Ryback by many a talent not just Punk.
> 
> Ryback's tweets if anything proved how much of a dick he is by laughing at injuring Punk, and that has already put him in a bad position as far as the "IWC" are concerned, and mock the "IWC" all you want but you know and I know when they hit a smark city the fans will give him hell for it as they are by far the most vocal and it's clearly not what he wants after just coming back and seemingly winning some of these people over.


Aye, the table botch was ridiculous and the fact Ryback tweeted the picture he did shows he has zero regret about the botch which is true douchebaggery. After all, would you want to put your health in the hands of a man who botched to that degree and has shown zero regret for doing so?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Douche Patrol said:


> First of all, I don't trust Punk's words. Like hell Ryback would deliberatly try to injure him :drake1
> 
> And if he had a problem with, he could have dealt with it like a man and close that chapter. Obviously he didn't do that. Instead he waited 2 years. That's not being a man, that's being a pussy.
> 
> But why am I lowering myself to answer to you of all people ? You're a blind Punk mark, you're blinded by your love for that guy and you take every words he says like they're the all-mighty Truth.


You need to re-read what I said, it's not JUST Punk who has been saying these things about Ryback, if articles like this are to be believed it was others, including Hunter himself 

http://dailywrestlingnews.com/triple-h-blows-up-at-ryback-backstage-cena-and-punk-speak-up/

http://mindofcarnage.com/2013/11/21/major-backstage-problems-with-ryback/

And it seems like he never showed remorse for these actions and never worked on trying to get better and developed an ego, and if Punk is to be believed he did confront Ryback about it hence the "dumbfuck" statement


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

One question though. Did anyone now where to send questions to the part 2 of the podcast? I don't know the e-mail of Colt's podcast.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Does anyone have the gif on Ryback bodyslamming Punk through the table? I saw it earlier and now can't find it. Wanted to show it to my friend tomorrow, who I am going to listen to the podcast with.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> You need to re-read what I said, it's not JUST Punk who has been saying these things about Ryback, if articles like this are to be believed it was others, including Hunter himself
> 
> http://dailywrestlingnews.com/triple-h-blows-up-at-ryback-backstage-cena-and-punk-speak-up/
> 
> ...


I'm not saying Ryback wasn't an unsafe worker because he was. He has improved ever since. But Punk said more than that. He clearly still has unfinished business with Ryback. So why not being a man and go deal with it instead of ranting about it in a public interview ? That's classless.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> One question though. Did anyone now where to send questions to the part 2 of the podcast? I don't know the e-mail of Colt's podcast.


[email protected]﻿

or 

[email protected]


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Does anyone have the gif on Ryback bodyslamming Punk through the table? I saw it earlier and now can't find it. Wanted to show it to my friend tomorrow, who I am going to listen to the podcast with.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Douche Patrol said:


> I'm not saying Ryback wasn't an unsafe worker because he was. He has improved ever since. But Punk said more than that. He clearly still has unfinished business with Ryback. So why not being a man and go deal with it instead of ranting about it in a public interview ? That's classless.


Because like Punk said in his podcast he never got an apology for the broken ribs or any signs of remorse from Ryback afterwards up until he left that's why, why would be need to remind Ryback to apologize for doing that? Ryback should just be apologizing anyway.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Sagat said:


>


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> Because like Punk said in his podcast he never got an apology for the broken ribs or any signs of remorse from Ryback afterwards up until he left that's why, why would be need to remind Ryback to apologize for doing that? Ryback should just be apologizing anyway.


He won't be apologizing now, that's for sure. And wether or not Ryback apologized about it, Punk should be over it by now.

I still don't see how Ryback was wrong with that tweet. There were some nasty accusations in that ITW and not just about being unsafe. How did you expect his reaction would be ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sagat said:


>


Thanks, bro. (Y)


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So what's the chat on this today? any new news or are we still chatting about the same stuff after 291 pages?

love the gifs of the incidents, when he was describing the incident with Ryback I thought of that incident but i wasn't quite sure.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Didn't Ryback say sorry on Twitter?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> So what's the chat on this today? any new news or are we still chatting about the same stuff after 291 pages?
> 
> love the gifs of the incidents, when he was describing the incident with Ryback I thought of that incident but i wasn't quite sure.


It could have been over this morning but then Cody Rhodes tweeted about it so we're in for another 100 pages or so :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Douche Patrol said:


> It could have been over this morning but then Cody Rhodes tweeted about it so we're in for another 100 pages or so :lol


ouuu on the stardust profile or his real one? away to look. it's probably nothing too lol, it's just it would be guaranteed to be funny if it was on Stardust profile lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Sagat said:


>


Lets be honest .. who the fuck overhead press slams people onto a table that is not even positioned Horizontally for it? 

It's a dumb spot for both guys to go through with. The height and elevation of the move is dangerous to begin with and it should not have been attempted on a table that isn't positioned correctly like that. 

Dumb spot and it's no surprise Punk had a bad landing. Ryback takes the blame for it yet the vastly more experienced Punk was happy to go along with such a risky move in the first place. Sorry, but no, the blame is on both of them for it. If you do a high risk spot then you accept the consequences. 

The Daniel Bryan one is another were he is running and launching himself onto Rybacks Shoulders at speed. There is potential for that to go wrong and it did. 

Btw who do you think came up with those spots? The ''Rookie'' who ''Wasn't ready'' or the more experienced wrestlers and Agents involved with the matches? 

It's easy to bitch on the guy but it's not like he is botching a fucking scoop slam. They are high risk spots that neither Punk or Bryan objected to when they presented to them or worse yet they were the ones who had the idea. :shrug


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

This should be Rybacks titantron video. Just a loop go this gif


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

xhbkx said:


> Or she can just say "no" to the burial and just walk. She got nothing to lose.


She's younger than punk and this is her dream. She doesn't really have the crossover appeal that Punk has to just leave her very visible TV gig.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ 34m34 minutes ago

@CMPunk did @ColtCabana podcast. Doubt he'd do mine. DavidMcInchakJr: @JRsBBQ how about CM Punk. ”

Retweets 10
Favorites 31


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea Punk won't go on anyones podcast unless its someone who asks questions to his likening. I doubt he will be answering any of the hard questions next week on Coco Bananas podcast


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone could have interviewed him and I don't see how his story would have been any different. He was rather specific, to put it mildly.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

Sagat said:


>


Yeah, yeah... Accidents happen, but this dumb motherfucker missed 80% of the table.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

This thread will be active for the next 2-3 weeks at least. There is still the part 2 to come. Honestly this stuff is waaaaay entertaining than the current product.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

I kind of feel bad for Ryback. Hopefully this doesn't cause a backlash at live events. He's finally getting over again.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

RatedR10 said:


> Colt lives the life. He's making a living doing what he loves and doesn't have to deal with the BS politics and travel of the WWE.


Cabana does seem to have a pretty great life. Makes a living wrestling, and he does a lot of low impact comedy matches now, and gets a lot of comedy gigs as well.



Marrakesh said:


> Lets be honest .. who the fuck overhead press slams people onto a table that is not even positioned Horizontally for it?
> 
> It's a dumb spot for both guys to go through with. The height and elevation of the move is dangerous to begin with and it should not have been attempted on a table that isn't positioned correctly like that.
> 
> ...


This is about as close to blind hate as you can possibly find. The spot is legitimately Ryback throwing Punk onto a table. Ryback threw him and he missed the table. Yet you're saying that they are equally at fault?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oliver-94 said:


> This thread will be active for the next 2-3 weeks at least. There is still the part 2 to come. Honestly this stuff is waaaaay entertaining than the current product.


Yep. Someone should start a thread for Part 2 once it comes out. This thread already has too many posts. :lol


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Oliver-94 said:


> This thread will be active for the next 2-3 weeks at least. There is still the part 2 to come. Honestly this stuff is waaaaay entertaining than the current product.


.."But But...nobody cares about CM Punk! he's not a draw, fuck that indie *** lol, Ryback is hilarious"


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Conclusion of this story : Ryback is as good at throwing people on tables as Shaquille O'Neal is at shooting free throws. :shaq2


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Oliver-94 said:


> This thread will be active for the next 2-3 weeks at least. There is still the part 2 to come. Honestly this stuff is waaaaay entertaining than the current product.


I know I've enjoyed this more than anything since Bryan went down...or milked lifeless and misdiagnosed by doctors.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Paigelovesme said:


> I hope fans chant CM Punk when Ryback comes out to the ring now.


I would mark out for a "Dumb as Fuck" chant whenever Roidback is in a match, at least for the next few weeks.

On a more serious note, I've really lost the respect I had for WWE creative. Admittedly I didn't have much to start with but, I always assumed the writing was bad because they were scared of Vince, or the PG rating watered everything down, or some other excuse, but after the podcast I now believe they genuinely have no fucking clue what they are doing long term. Punk said as much. He was having to book himself FFS. For a superstar as intelligent and knowledgeable about the business as Punk is, that's fine, but for those still learning or lacking in creativity, they need writers who have long term plans and visions for where these characters and feuds are going. If things are even half as bad as Punk says they are, we are looking at a situation where writers are refusing to write for people they don't like, or are just plain lazy and too busy kissing ass to their superiors to be concerned what type of crap they are putting on TV.

I now genuinely think they could fire every damn writer they have, hire half a dozen of the more able thinkers on this forum for a fraction of the cost, and we'd have a better fucking product. Not even kidding.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> Cabana does seem to have a pretty great life. Makes a living wrestling, and he does a lot of low impact comedy matches now, and gets a lot of comedy gigs as well.
> 
> 
> 
> This is about as close to blind hate as you can possibly find. The spot is legitimately Ryback throwing Punk onto a table. Ryback threw him and he missed the table. Yet you're saying that they are equally at fault?


I don't even hate Punk fpalm and no the spot is not just Ryback throwing Punk is it? 

It is him lifting Punk above his head and press slamming him onto a table that is POSITIONED BADLY FOR THE MOVE. If you're saying that move isn't high risk then you don't know what you're talking about. 

My point is that they could have easily chosen to do something else or set that spot up better. Easy to put all the blame on a guy when what can go wrong does. Punk isn't fucking stupid he know being press slammed onto a table like that on CONCRETE had a lot of risk. He chose to go through with it and to the surprise of no one but himself it would seem he got hurt.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Douche Patrol said:


> Conclusion of this story : Ryback is as good at throwing people on tables as Shaquille O'Neal is at shooting free throws. :shaq2


Hack-a-Shaq!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> This should be Rybacks titantron video. Just a loop go this gif


Thats the spot Punk is bitching about? I'd get hurt more falling off a bean bag


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

He supposedly fell on the concrete floor. The intention was for the table to break and the landing was very abrupt.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Thats the spot Punk is bitching about? I'd get hurt more falling off a bean bag


concrete floor, and it's easy to say that sat on your computer with your belly hanging over the keyboard tough guy.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't wait till Ryback goes to Chicago, that's for sure. I won't be surprised if his match/segment end up drawing big ratings :vince


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

It looks like Punk's neck slams onto the side of another table on the way down.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Thats the spot Punk is bitching about? I'd get hurt more falling off a bean bag


Bullshit. Ryback is tall, he's standing on an elevated platform with Punk up at full arm's length above his head, and drops Punk on the corner of a table and concrete. That would hurt anyone a ton. He couldn't have missed it by that much unless he did it on purpose or just sucks, its not like he missed a moving target.

And Ryback really shouldn't have tweeted anything. He risks losing his momentum if the crowd catches wind of this and turns on him, at least in a smark city(since other crowds won't care).

"Dumb as fuck" chants would be fucking hilarious, I'd love that. Be a shame for Ryback though.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> It looks like Punk's neck slams onto the side of another table on the way down.


Yeah, looks like he caught that other table as well. Add +97 damage to that attack.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> It looks like Punk's neck slams onto the side of another table on the way down.


Actually i think it must be the most paintful part about it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Marrakesh said:


> I don't even hate Punk fpalm and no the spot is not just Ryback throwing Punk is it?
> 
> It is him lifting Punk above his head and press slamming him onto a table that is POSITIONED BADLY FOR THE MOVE. If you're saying that move isn't high risk then you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> My point is that they could have easily chosen to do something else or set that spot up better. Easy to put all the blame on a guy when what can go wrong does. Punk isn't fucking stupid he know being press slammed onto a table like that on CONCRETE had a lot of risk. He chose to go through with it and to the surprise of no one but himself it would seem he got hurt.


Yeah the spot is just him throwing Punk onto a table. If he hadn't missed the table Punk wouldn't have crashed onto the floor. I feel like this isn't a particularly complicated concept to understand. If you can explain to me how Punk wouldn't have fallen onto the floor if Ryback hadn't missed the table I will admit I am wrong and they are equally at fault. 

Did I say that wasn't high a risk?



Spoiler: Did I?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> Yeah, looks like he caught that other table as well. Add +97 damage to that attack.


He's lucky that none of his cervical vertebrae were injured.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> He's lucky that none of his cervical vertebrae were injured.


He would have lost his smile right then and there.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> He would have lost his smile right then and there.


And maybe the ability to walk.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> And maybe the ability to walk.


It's not like the Ryback trolls would care, they'd just suck him off for 'GOATing' and make crippled Punk jokes for the next 10 years.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

etched Chaos said:


> It's not like the Ryback trolls would care, they'd just suck him off for 'GOATing' and make crippled Punk jokes for the next 10 years.


Who cares about those morons?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> Who cares about those morons?


Well those morons tend to be 50% of the posters in most threads (punk haters are included) and I can only ignore so many before the idiocy rots my brain.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

WWE in Chicago

*Ryback screams Feed Me More expecting the crowd to chant with him*

*In line with him crowd chants Dumb As Fuck*

*Ryback doesn't know how to react, backstage HHH is kicking everything in sight*

HBK-"I taught him how to do that"


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Guys, Ryback was trying to protect the macbook.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

etched Chaos said:


> Well those morons tend to be 50% of the posters in most threads (punk haters are included) and I can only ignore so many before the idiocy rots my brain.


Again, who cares about those morons? They're idiots and trolls wanting to be (sigh) "fed," so just don't give them the attention they so desperately seek. Ignore them or just don't give them a proper response and you'll be fine.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

LPPrince said:


> Bullshit. Ryback is tall, he's standing on an elevated platform with Punk up at full arm's length above his head, and drops Punk on the corner of a table and concrete. That would hurt anyone a ton. He couldn't have missed it by that much unless he did it on purpose or just sucks, its not like he missed a moving target.
> 
> And Ryback really shouldn't have tweeted anything. He risks losing his momentum if the crowd catches wind of this and turns on him, at least in a smark city(since other crowds won't care).
> 
> "Dumb as fuck" chants would be fucking hilarious, I'd love that. Be a shame for Ryback though.


Foley was thrown off the Cell and got hurt worse


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The responsibility for that botched spot is 100% Ryback's. What the fuck was Punk supposed to do? The only thing any wrestler in that position can do is simply take the landing itself to the best of their ability, it can't be helped if they're launched in completely the wrong direction. There is nothing anyone can do once they're thrown except soften the blow.

It's like people expected Punk to be able position himself correctly in the second he was in the air before impact with the table. 

"It's his fault. He didn't learn how to fly in wrestling school."


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Foley was thrown off the Cell and got hurt worse


Yeah and someone falling off the top of a skyscraper can die, your point is...


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The responsibility for that botched spot is 100% Ryback's. What the fuck was Punk supposed to do? The only thing any wrestler in that position can do is simply take the landing itself to the best of their ability, it can't be helped if they're launched in completely the wrong direction. There is nothing anyone can do once they're thrown except soften the blow.
> 
> It's like people expected Punk to be able position himself correctly in the second he was in the air before impact with the table.
> 
> "It's his fault. He didn't learn how to fly in wrestling school."


I wonder if Ryback could see the other table(the one that hit Punk's neck) from where he was standing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Yeah and someone falling off the top of a skyscraper can die, your point is...


:lol

Good point.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

LPPrince said:


> WWE in Chicago
> 
> *Ryback screams Feed Me More expecting the crowd to chant with him*
> 
> ...


I hope that wasn't a joke.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Fantastic interview. 1 hr 26 mins in so far. Very entertaining.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Undertaker throws Foley from the top of a cage.
Still he hit the table much better than Ryback with Punk's body..

:maury


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The responsibility for that botched spot is 100% Ryback's. What the fuck was Punk supposed to do? The only thing any wrestler in that position can do is simply take the landing itself to the best of their ability, it can't be helped if they're launched in completely the wrong direction. There is nothing anyone can do once they're thrown except soften the blow.
> 
> It's like people expected Punk to be able position himself correctly in the second he was in the air before impact with the table.
> 
> "It's his fault. He didn't learn how to fly in wrestling school."


Sometimes in life, people need to be humbled


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

evilshade said:


> Sometimes in life, people need to be humbled


By a possibly fatal botch? Jesus christ some people on this forum need help...


----------



## FnPhenomenal (Apr 28, 2010)

Was this a shoot interview that Punk said at the start of the podcast that it wouldn't be?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao at Punk being fragile and pathetic enough to block a million random people on twitter and Colt being a dick to MICK FOLEY. Everyone in this situation seems determined to make complete asses of themselves. unk4


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> :lmao at Punk being fragile and pathetic enough to block a million random people on twitter and Colt being a dick to MICK FOLEY. Everyone in this situation seems determined to make complete asses of themselves. unk4


Honestly. This is all just a mess.

And you guys are now arguing about that botch? Come the fuck on. fpalm


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

A tweet from Chris Jericho:

https://twitter.com/iamjericho/status/538809018995965953


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> :lmao at Punk being fragile and pathetic enough to block a million random people on twitter and Colt being a dick to MICK FOLEY. Everyone in this situation seems determined to make complete asses of themselves. unk4


How was Colt being a dick? He basically said that he wasn't doing it for the recognition and it came off polite...


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Solomonster has a good podcast about CM Punk that has just been posted a few hours ago. 



In the coming days, I'm pretty sure this is going to blow up much more. How can it not? It will be soooo obvious if WWE tries to control the narrative. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Fingers crossed for dumb as fuck chants for Ryback!!

Also, they did say there would be a second part to the interview right?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Huganomics said:


> Colt being a dick to MICK FOLEY. Everyone in this situation seems determined to make complete asses of themselves. unk4


Is this serious or are you joking?



> @realmickfoley
> I haven't heard the new @CMPunk interview, but it sounds like I need to. Congratulations @ColtCabana for landing the big one!
> 
> @ColtCabana 24h24 hours ago
> @realmickfoley its not about landing anything Mick... It's about giving my friend a safe place to talk. I'm not competing with anyone.


That's being a dick? I'd hate to see what your definition of being polite is.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The responsibility for that botched spot is 100% Ryback's. What the fuck was Punk supposed to do? The only thing any wrestler in that position can do is simply take the landing itself to the best of their ability, it can't be helped if they're launched in completely the wrong direction. There is nothing anyone can do once they're thrown except soften the blow.
> 
> It's like people expected Punk to be able position himself correctly in the second he was in the air before impact with the table.
> 
> "It's his fault. He didn't learn how to fly in wrestling school."


Botches happen. maybe if he kindly talked to Ryback after the match, Ryback would reply with better words.

Punk himself botched some GTS and broke his opponent's nose.

will you call your co-workers a fucking dumb everytime they make a mistake? you have the right to do so but it's not a smart way to live your life, making people around you hate you. that's why Punk is a social-rejected guy living lonely in his big house and had a very small wedding. he probably has like 5 close friends.


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

Monterossa said:


> Botches happen. maybe if he kindly talked to Ryback after the match, Ryback would reply with better words.
> 
> Punk himself botched some GTS and broke his opponent's nose.
> 
> will you call your co-workers a fucking dumb everytime they make a mistake? you have the right to do so but it's not a smart way to live your life, making people around you hate you. that's why Punk is a social-rejected guy living lonely in his big house and had a very small wedding. he probably has like 5 close friends.


From what I understand, Ryback has a reputation for working inappropriately stiff sometimes so I can see Punk's point of view in that regard. Stiff workers are not fun to work with unless you're crazy like Goldberg


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Ryback is very green, and that was obvious back then too. Having said that, the fact that these guys were crazy enough to do such a stupid spot is insane though. Ten feet to concrete with a table to break the fall. What the fuck was anyone thinking there? How can you not see that there is a potential problem there?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Monterossa said:


> that's why Punk is a social-rejected guy living lonely in his big house and had a very small wedding. he probably has like 5 close friends.


If you're trying to make a sound point, don't end it with crap like this.

Guy is happily married, is smart as hell with his money(not blowing it on random crap or car collections just because he can afford it), and has a tight relationship with his closest friends.

Dude is happy as shit and has every reason to be. Don't take petty shots at someone just because you disagree with them. It takes away credibility from what could be sound logic.



The Caped Crusader said:


> Ryback is very green, and that was obvious back then too. Having said that, the fact that these guys were crazy enough to do such a stupid spot is insane though. Ten feet to concrete with a table to break the fall. What the fuck was anyone thinking there? How can you not see that there is a potential problem there?


The table would've saved it. Just so happens another table was sticking out at a bad angle that hit Punk in the neck, Ryback completely fucked up his aim and had Punk thrown to one side of the table, and Ryback didn't throw him far enough to miss that other table in the first place(assuming he even knew it was there).

Could've been fine, but ended up fucking bad, apparently.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

LPPrince said:


> If you're trying to make a sound point, don't end it with crap like this.
> 
> Guy is happily married, is smart as hell with his money(not blowing it on random crap or car collections just because he can afford it), and has a tight relationship with his closest friends.
> 
> Dude is happy as shit and has every reason to be. Don't take petty shots at someone just because you disagree with them. It takes away credibility from what could be sound logic.


Seriously... the guy sounds put together even if he can be an asshole. How many celebs, wrestler or not, do you hear about blowing huge amounts of cash for parties, drugs, cars, women, and then end up having to scratch and claw after they retire? Yet, this guy who is clearly more introverted and private that doesn't make stupid decisions with his money is a loser because he doesn't have huge parties with hundreds of people?

STuff like that reminds me how so many people don't realise there are different personality types that do not fit the "social butterfly" stereotypes. Random note... it's the same thing that had Warrior looked at differently by a lot of people.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Seriously... the guy sounds put together even if he can be an asshole. How many celebs, wrestler or not, do you hear about blowing huge amounts of cash for parties, drugs, cars, women, and then end up having to scratch and claw after they retire? Yet, this guy who is clearly more introverted and private that doesn't make stupid decisions with his money is a loser because he doesn't have huge parties with hundreds of people?
> 
> STuff like that reminds me how so many people don't realise there are different personality types that do not fit the "social butterfly" stereotypes. Random note... it's the same thing that had Warrior looked at differently by a lot of people.


LOL, it's such an ass backwards train of thought. Hell, I've thought about it in Punk's situation before and I envy the fuck out of him. He's fairly young, he's married, lives in a cool city with endless things to do and he doesn't have to work another day in his life.

That's just awesome... He can wake up and do whatever the fuck he wants, and he seems so damn happy. I envy that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RyanPelley said:


> LOL, it's such an ass backwards train of thought. Hell, I've thought about it in Punk's situation before and I envy the fuck out of him. He's fairly young, he's married, lives in a cool city with endless things to do and he doesn't have to work another day in his life.
> 
> That's just awesome... He can wake up and do whatever the fuck he wants, and he seems so damn happy. I envy that.


And that is probably the issue with many... the envy turned to jealous petty rage because he has what we don't. And I kinda get it cause there are days I sit and think and realise "he's rich and wakes up next to AJ?! Fuck that guy. Fuck him. To Hell."  Then I get over it.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Well the main thing the interview did was confirm everything everyone constantly said about the WWE but never had a major star who was in the main event constantly backing it up.
Ryback is unsafe you can see it from how he works 
He is very stiff and some guys can handle it and some guys absolutely hate it because they might already be injured.
Sad to see HHH run out another good wrestler with his thinly veiled hatred


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> And that is probably the issue with many... the envy turned to jealous petty rage because he has what we don't. And I kinda get it cause there are days I sit and think and realise "he's rich and wakes up next to AJ?! Fuck that guy. Fuck him. To Hell."  Then I get over it.


Well, thats one thing;he DOESN'T get to wake up next to AJ. At least, not often. He pointed that out in the podcast. They have to go on their so called "grown up dates" because she's on the road all the time and he gets to chill out at their place.

Thats the one thing I wish he had. Every other part of his life is on point and is worthy of envy if envy was worth feeling, but THAT sucks. They should have more time together. Shit thing about that is, for that to happen AJ would have to miss out on her dream.

AJ shouldn't quit if she's diggin what she's doing. I used to talk to her back when she was just a trainee years ago on her myspace page(ahh, little people days). She was "One of Us" who made it. I say if she can find a way to have the best of both, she should manage it.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

:lol So who ever don't agree with punk is jealous of his success now.

WOW you marks have just taken dick riding to whole new level now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

LPPrince said:


> Well, thats one thing;he DOESN'T get to wake up next to AJ. At least, not often. He pointed that out in the podcast. They have to go on their so called "grown up dates" because she's on the road all the time and he gets to chill out at their place.
> 
> Thats the one thing I wish he had. Every other part of his life is on point and is worthy of envy if envy was worth feeling, but THAT sucks. They should have more time together. Shit thing about that is, for that to happen AJ would have to miss out on her dream.
> 
> AJ shouldn't quit if she's diggin what she's doing. I used to talk to her back when she was just a trainee years ago on her myspace page(ahh, little people days). She was "One of Us" who made it. I say if she can find a way to have the best of both, she should manage it.


Not sure how much the dream lives after hearing the podcast... a guy like Punk has as much passion for wrestling as anyone, yet the WWE managed to kill that passion to the point he was miserable and wanted the fuck out. Selfishly, I don't want AJ to leave because she was one of the few things left on the show that I know can bring an amazing moment out, but if the environment is so toxic then maybe it would be better for that lucky bastard to wake up everyday next to her. 

One question I hope is asked, is how Punk feels about her getting his name chanted at her all the time. Though, at least after this that won't be much of an issue since many crowds might be chanting his name the whole night for some time.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Not sure how much the dream lives after hearing the podcast... a guy like Punk has as much passion for wrestling as anyone, yet the WWE managed to kill that passion to the point he was miserable and wanted the fuck out. Selfishly, I don't want AJ to leave because she was one of the few things left on the show that I know can bring an amazing moment out, but if the environment is so toxic then maybe it would be better for that lucky bastard to wake up everyday next to her.
> 
> One question I hope is asked, is how Punk feels about her getting his name chanted at her all the time. Though, at least after this that won't be much of an issue since many crowds might be chanting his name the whole night for some time.


If its that toxic, EVERYONE needs to fuck right off for their own health. Including the fans, as I have.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

kimino said:


> I dint like the podcast, as a Doctor, i found punk story to be inconsistent or super exagerated, or he is and idiot, but i think its the first part, and lol again with all punk marks, many were expecting just a few words from punk to reinvindicate their faith for him, but damn its pretty obvious that WWE may have done some pretty bad moves on punk, but to believe everything he says? You need to have a little common sense or a good education to know some of the lies in the podcast





ShammyWoWLoL said:


> Based on your awful typos and the fact you've misspelled numerous words. I'm going to go on a hunch here but you're not really a doctor huh?





LifeInCattleClass said:


> The day a doctor types LOL is the day their credentials should be revoked.
> 
> Also, doctor of what? Thuganomics, right?
> 
> ...


His original point still stands. From listening to Punk's podcast it sounds like the diagnosis turned out to be a Staph abscess. The most common Staphylococcal species to cause such infections is Staphylococcus aureus and the most appropriate treatment is incision and drainage with or without antibiotics depending on the overall clinical picture. However, from listening to the podcast, it doesn't sound as though it started off with the typical features of an abscess. I say this because the hallmark of abscesses compared to other soft tissue swellings is intense pain on palpation. One would also expect it to be red and hot to touch. It didn't start off with any of those features and it sounds like the doctor initially felt it to be a lipoma (a benign growth of adipose tissue or "fatty deposits"). He might even have considered it to be a sebaceous cyst.

As for the "near-fatal" part. Yes, Staphylococcal abscesses can be fatal if not treated but people who have developed systemic complications from such abscesses are usually very sick,usually to the extent that they would not be able to last an hour in the Royal Rumble :cool2

In summary, it sounds like they should certainly have picked it up earlier but based on what has been said, it does indeed sound like some points may have been slightly exaggerated by Punk, with whom I enitrely sympathise for the medical treatment or lack thereof that he seems to have endured

Source: also a doctor

(P.S. - On a side note I thought Punk was "drug free" including prescription drugs...)


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

pipsythegypsy said:


> (P.S. - On a side note I thought Punk was "drug free" including prescription drugs...)


He is, but straightedge has different forms. For example, some people would call me straightedge(even though I don't use the term personally) because I forego all drugs(recreational or otherwise) barring aspirin for a headache.

I get the feeling he was SO fucked up at that point that he felt he needed to listen to his doctor/s and take what they gave him, that or he was forced to by WWE, dunno.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

LPPrince said:


> If its that toxic, EVERYONE needs to fuck right off for their own health. Including the fans, as I have.


They really do... we had "feelings" and assumptions on how toxic it was with the past few years, but Del Rio and Punk both seem to shine a light on it being even worse than we ever imagined. The only reason anyone really seems to be staying is because they are the only real paying gig in town...

Also, have to give a little apology to Del Rio for not being as open to his claims. But looking back at what he and Ricardo say now, it does seem like the WWE is just a shithole that needs to go out of business. In the territory days, at least people could move somewhere with a chance at good pay if they didn't like where they were. Now... they're fucked.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

> CM Cunt is pretty much just an arrogant full of shit bully...he only picks on people who can't fight back. That's why you'll find videos of him insulting and threatening women, people with disabilities, and people who would get in trouble if they responded to him. He'd never say shit to a guy twice his size who wouldn't hesitate to cave his skull in. The Rock is said to be one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet, and even _he_ can't stand the guy.
> Oh not to mention Punk is also a huge fuckin' hypocrite. He'll admit to legitimately kicking the shit out of Ryback 2 on 1 with his buddy but then complain when Ryback hurts him by accident. Now he's gotten a shit ton of people to turn on Ryback judging by the comments I see on the WWE Facebook page. There's countless other hypocrisies this self righteous, self entitled fucktard has spewed throughout the interview but I don't really feel like touching on every asinine thing he said. That would take hours. "I want to help new talent" my fuckin' ass. He shit on Ryback, Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns etc during the whole thing. This arrogant prick thinks he deserves the same pay as the top company guys yet he had the lowest draw power out of any champ in the past decade. He'll also complain about being fired after not showing up to work for months. I hate this guy, he's a cancer to professional wrestling, a horrible detestable human being and frankly, I'm fuckin' glad he quit. Fuck him. I hope he gets the shit kicked out of him in his inevitable failure of an MMA career.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> They really do... we had "feelings" and assumptions on how toxic it was with the past few years, but Del Rio and Punk both seem to shine a light on it being even worse than we ever imagined. The only reason anyone really seems to be staying is because they are the only real paying gig in town...
> 
> Also, have to give a little apology to Del Rio for not being as open to his claims. But looking back at what he and Ricardo say now, it does seem like the WWE is just a shithole that needs to go out of business. In the territory days, at least people could move somewhere with a chance at good pay if they didn't like where they were. Now... they're fucked.


Funny shit is, if WWE folded, territories might come back in a new form.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

What this interview points out to me why wrestlers don't like wrestling boards. The guy is saying just before he quit he was sick, he was beaten up, burnt out he even said he couldn't train and even looked green on tv. He was dry heaving after matches because of the staph infection and how beat up he was. 

But I Remember many people on boards at the time criticising him for not looking good, for being gassed, for phoning in his matches blah, blah, blah. I think this interview is a god opportunity for those hardcore critics of everyone to remember these guys are people who on purpose throw their bodies onto a steel ladder... And they have no idea what that person is going through at the time.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Punk did this whole thing very smartly. Like others who are disgruntled and go to shoot on RF and other vids, Punk was smart enough to do it differently so he is taken more seriously as opposed to just being bitter and shitting on people, which he is a little of in this vid.
-He did it for free instead of doing a DVD shoot. This way more people can listen to it and he doesn't seem to have an ulterior motive.
-He has always been able to bitch eloquently which has always been his greatest strength, in fact his whole character.
-Nails it on the head with Part timers going over and the day to day guys' stock dropping.
-I think the whole situation with Doc Amann may have been a little of his doing, because Doc Cares about wrestlers and gets matches stopped midway(like he has for Ziggler and others numerous times). Maybe Punk abused him one too many times and he just stopped caring about him . Not saying he went out of his way to hurt him, just didn't care about him. I think same thing happened with the writers.
-He contradicts himself in the podcast. First he says it's not about the money, then he says it was.
-Ryback wasn't green, he had been wrestling for years before, but was never a good worker. But Punk has also injured before.
-Couple things dirtsheets said were confirmed. Punk was and is worried about wrestlers getting payed post network. This going to be the big thing coming out after this shoot. Also, WWE does not like people taking time off when injured. They actually encourage people being hurt and still carrying on.
-If he actually did more make-a-wishes then Cena(which I doubt) and they didn't advertise them, then that's really shitty of them.
-Sad realisation that Punk never headlined WM. He had clearly earned one.
-Triple H confirmed for being the biggest piece of shit in wrestling today. I can just envision him talking to Vince after sending Punk that text"Vince I sent him that text you wanted me to. That motherfucker says he won't talk unless we give him the money. Fuck him. It's burial time. I heard he is getting married in 2 days and the game will send a wedding gift that he will never forget." Stephanie being his cheerleader followed him. Seriously fuck HHH, he comes off looking the worst from this. That big nosed, talent-sucking, greedy SOB will never let anyone become bigger than him in his eyes and I fear for the WWE in the future. Still amazes me when I a HHH mark,like what on earth could possibly make you mark out for him.
-Punk claims he came up with the idea of the shield. hmmm. They did help him but before that they were doing run-ins on other people not related to Punk. So don't know how true that is. But I know WWE does take other people's ideas and tries to make them their won. Also I remember hearing that Ohno was supposed to be in the shield. So idk.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

LPPrince said:


> Funny shit is, if WWE folded, territories might come back in a new form.


Wouldn't doubt it... already have a solid foundation with the Indy scene. If suddenly the biggest drag on the industry is gone, there would be competition to grab all the eyes from wrestling fans now looking for their fix. Looking back, even after the territory days, WCW managed to make it huge not because they mirrored the WWE, but because they offered and actual alternative. TNA has been so wrapped up the past few years in being WWE lite that they were never going to steal fans away and RoH just doesn't have the exposure and does have a tendency to throw psychology out the window. 

Can't believe that the best thing for wrestling as a whole might be the death of the WWE... man, how far they have fallen.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

That was the first time I ever listened to an entire podcast without skipping a single minute, and boy, was it good. Glad I never really judged him based on all the made up stories and rumors that surfaced online, and waited for him to talk. After listening to the whole thing, I was surprised he didn't leave way before that.

And the final confrontation between him, Trips and Vince :mark:

Also, negged the fuck out of everyone who said anything wrong about Punk here.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

STEVE E. DANGEROUSLY said:


> That was the first time I ever listened to an entire podcast without skipping a single minute, and boy, was it good. Glad I never really judged him based on all the made up stories and rumors that surfaced online, and waited for him to talk. After listening to the whole thing, I was surprised he didn't leave way before that.
> 
> And the final confrontation between him, Trips and Vince :mark:
> 
> *Also, negged the fuck out of everyone who said anything wrong about Punk here*.


Next level Punk marking right here.

The question is, why didn't he leave earlier? Answer, cash and attention.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

superplex23 said:


> Next level Punk marking right here.
> 
> The question is, why didn't he leave earlier? Answer, cash and attention.


Or maybe, just maybe, he actually loved wrestling. Shocking thought I know......


----------



## Paigelovesme (Nov 20, 2014)

I bet he returns in 5 years


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

As I'd never seen that Ryback/table incident and had only seen the gif that's been posted on this board, I've finally found the original video in good quality on the Tumblr link below, and when you watch the video vs. the gif you can see that Ryback didn't "miss the table" and just dump him on the floor as Punk claims. Those tables are about 30 inches wide, and yes he threw him probably 10 inches too far to the left, but I don't think it's a reason for all these fans to persecute Ryback, I've seen a lot, LOT worse in my time. 
http://lsantverde.tumblr.com/post/103858781287/you-cant-tell-me-you-didnt-do-that-on-purpose


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

STEVE E. DANGEROUSLY said:


> That was the first time I ever listened to an entire podcast without skipping a single minute, and boy, was it good. Glad I never really judged him based on all the made up stories and rumors that surfaced online, and waited for him to talk. After listening to the whole thing, I was surprised he didn't leave way before that.
> 
> And the final confrontation between him, Trips and Vince :mark:
> 
> Also, negged the fuck out of everyone who said anything wrong about Punk here.


DIdn't neg me yet, come neg me stupid.


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

Just read that WWE were within their rights to actually suspend Punk for a Wellness violation after he refused to get tested. Thank god they didn't. I imagine that would have been the ultimate embarrassment for him.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Or maybe, just maybe, he actually loved wrestling. Shocking thought I know......


So he loved it enough to stay as long as he did, but not enough to stay longer?

I guess he loved life more than wrestling. Shocking thought I know......


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

STEVE E. DANGEROUSLY said:


> That was the first time I ever listened to an entire podcast without skipping a single minute, and boy, was it good. Glad I never really judged him based on all the made up stories and rumors that surfaced online, and waited for him to talk. After listening to the whole thing, I was surprised he didn't leave way before that.
> 
> And the final confrontation between him, Trips and Vince :mark:
> 
> Also, negged the fuck out of everyone who said anything wrong about Punk here.


Gotta white knight someone who could care less about your existence don't you?


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

Of all the matches CM Punk has had... this one is by far my favorite


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

Have to love how badly punk wanted to maineven WM


----------



## Irwin Navarro (Feb 3, 2013)

Plot Twist: Everything was just a set-up planed by WWE to set up Cm Punk's grand return at RR 2015 wherein he wins and gets a chance to Main Event WM31 and then formally retires. I know there's less chances of this happening but one can dream eh?


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

If he returned he will be known as a hypocrite who whined about WWE only to get a Mainevent.


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

GitRekt said:


> Cody only 'made it' because of his last fucking name. Grats on being midcard/jobber 4lyfe


Cody didnt have a fcw chant you cant wrestle at in like eva; scotty goldman did which is when he got repackaged away from a ring.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

mrmacman said:


> Have to love how badly punk wanted to maineven WM


It'd be so funny if someone tweeted back, "Even with Chris Brown's heat, you still wouldn't draw #NeverGonnaMainEventMania"


----------



## D.A.N. (Oct 31, 2006)

T-Viper said:


> As I'd never seen that Ryback/table incident and had only seen the gif that's been posted on this board, I've finally found the original video in good quality on the Tumblr link below, and when you watch the video vs. the gif you can see that Ryback didn't "miss the table" and just dump him on the floor as Punk claims. Those tables are about 30 inches wide, and yes he threw him probably 10 inches too far to the left, but I don't think it's a reason for all these fans to persecute Ryback, I've seen a lot, LOT worse in my time.
> http://lsantverde.tumblr.com/post/103858781287/you-cant-tell-me-you-didnt-do-that-on-purpose


Are you serious? the only parts of Punk that caught table were shoulder, elbow, and knee.

Besides, people persecute Ryback because he's always been a poor big man who was stiff and unsafe. Funny as hell on the mic and out of the ring, but still a damn unsafe guy when he's in it.


----------



## The Electric Lady (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm not sure what the point of putting Colt Cabana on the WWE shit list will exactly do considering it seemed like before he was already on it?

What are the chances this does lead to a wrestler union? What changes would that make to the general product of not only WWE, but wrestling in general?


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

D.A.N. said:


> Are you serious? the only parts of Punk that caught table were shoulder, elbow, and knee.
> 
> Besides, people persecute Ryback because he's always been a poor big man who was stiff and unsafe. Funny as hell on the mic and out of the ring, but still a damn unsafe guy when he's in it.


What Punk said though is he missed the table and dumped him on the concrete, which is true and untrue to a degree. He threw him too much to the left, but again it's a 30 inch wide table, meaning the middle is 15 inches to the centre, so being off by 10 inches makes him catch the side and sort of slide off it as it tilts over instead of going right through it.

I'm seeing people talk like Ryback almost paralyzed him or something just because Punk is a very convincing and eloquent speaker. Most of the people calling for his head on a platter haven't even seen the incident.

I know Ryback has a rep, but it was a dangerous spot where a few inches the wrong way can turn out badly (which can be said about many moves). It's no different than when Booker T dropped Austin on the table and overshot it a few inches during the invasion which injured Austin.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

mrmacman said:


> Have to love how badly punk wanted to maineven WM


Calling out a celebrity is not going to guarantee a main event, Mr.T and Floyd Mayweather did not main event Wrestlemania


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

No but it gurandamntee the spotlight he always cry about.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

kimino said:


> I laugh how everyone was waiting for Punk to say something to restore the anti Punk movement, and yeah that Staph Infection for 3 months?.
> 
> Well Punk i dont know the whole situation, but a growth in your back for 3 months?, Staphhylococus infections often form cellulitis and abscess, but to risk his life? it would need to fistulate onto his spine which is not frecuent in Staph Infections, still staph infections and any other skin pyogenic (pus) infection, have eritema(redness) and are very painful to the touch or if its in a place with movement.
> 
> ...


He never said the doctor said he could have died from the staph infection he said the doctor said he could have died from the WWE doctor giving him Z-Paks for 3 months.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

T-Viper said:


> As I'd never seen that Ryback/table incident and had only seen the gif that's been posted on this board, I've finally found the original video in good quality on the Tumblr link below, and when you watch the video vs. the gif you can see that Ryback didn't "miss the table" and just dump him on the floor as Punk claims. Those tables are about 30 inches wide, and yes he threw him probably 10 inches too far to the left, but I don't think it's a reason for all these fans to persecute Ryback, I've seen a lot, LOT worse in my time.
> http://lsantverde.tumblr.com/post/103858781287/you-cant-tell-me-you-didnt-do-that-on-purpose


look what he did to Daniel Bryan


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

apokalypse said:


> i have to disagree with Punk one thing, Undertaker is main event especially Taker Streak is bigger Main Event...can't see anything currently for past year bigger than that. Punk pretty much buried Undertaker in that interview.



No.

Punk is 100% correct when he said there is only one main event at WM and it is the last match.


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

It worries me how there're a hell of a lot of people who aren't mature enough to realise the seriousness of some of the claims CM Punk has made. It's nothing to do with being "a pussy" or whatever, ignoring a staph infection, multiple injuries no correctly treated, being rushed back too soon and being given loads of antibiotics that weren't of any use. It's something that you'd be shocked about happening in most indy wrestling companies, nevermind the biggest one.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

freezingtsmoove said:


> Brock busted his ass for the company way longer than Cm bitch did so I dont see a problem with Lesnar going over


Except any non Lesnar mark or Punk critic knows that is completely false. 

Lesnar's full time WWE career March 18 2002 - March 14 2004

Punk's WWE career June 24 2006 - January 26 2014

When did 2 years become longer than 7?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

OisinS94 said:


> It worries me how there're a hell of a lot of people who aren't mature enough to realise the seriousness of some of the claims CM Punk has made. It's nothing to do with being "a pussy" or whatever, ignoring a staph infection, multiple injuries no correctly treated, being rushed back too soon and being given loads of antibiotics that weren't of any use. It's something that you'd be shocked about happening in most indy wrestling companies, nevermind the biggest one.


If you were shocked by anything Punk said you must have started following wrestling yesterday.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

p862011 said:


> look what he did to Daniel Bryan


It's not Ryback's fault for missing the table. He isn't used to working with small lightweight guys like Punk and Bryan. He had to use a lot less force than usual to not send his opponent flying off to other side. Unfortunately Punk did not land well. This wouldn't have been a problem if guys like Punk and Bryan bulked up , like the Big Guy Ryback.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> WWE in Chicago
> 
> *Ryback screams Feed Me More expecting the crowd to chant with him*
> 
> ...


Terrible just terrible :fuckthis


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

evilshade said:


> It's not Ryback's fault for missing the table. He isn't used to working with small lightweight guys like Punk and Bryan. He had to use a lot less force than usual to not send his opponent flying off to other side. Unfortunately Punk did not land well. This wouldn't have been a problem if guys like Punk and Bryan bulked up , like the Big Guy Ryback.


I read it and I cant believe my eyes of what this person just wrote.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

This entire situation has been talked to death.

Those that like Punk are going to believe every single word he said, no matter how many others show the inconsistencies of his statements.

Those that hate Punk are going to not believe anything he said even though some of it was true. 

The problem is that you have Punk saying things from HIS point of view. There's no competing point of view to get him to roll back some of the more outrageous statements.

Punk was wrong to call out Ryback, everyone occasionally makes a mistake, that's why there's injuries in the wrestling entertainment business. 

As to why Ryback didn't apologize at the time, maybe it's something as simple as Punk's well known attitude. Why go up to someone who doesn't understand how to speak to others and get harassed when trying to apologize? 

Also, anyone who believes Ryback actually said "I'm dumb as fuck" is, umm, dumb as fuck?

Now, let's move along to something actually interesting. As soon as something happens.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

The Electric Lady said:


> I'm not sure what the point of putting Colt Cabana on the WWE shit list will exactly do considering it seemed like before he was already on it?
> 
> What are the chances this does lead to a wrestler union? What changes would that make to the general product of not only WWE, but wrestling in general?


the only way the thing will get fixed is when someone goes on a network and exposes all this and the WWE gets so much negative exposure similar to the NFL with the DV cases.
That will never happen unless someone dies or does something really dumb to bring down the heat on them


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Accidents happen in wrestling i mean Kennedy accidently tore Cena's pec, Triple H accidently broke Orton's collarbone...shit happens its WRESTLING its not a delicate gentle line of work you are throwing around 200 plus pound guys something is gonna go wrong its just how things go


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

anyone remember this ?


> CM Punk took to Twitter to share his thoughts on the night:
> 
> "Tonight was a great step toward the future of the wrestling business. That change I've been talking about? Started. My march to Wrestlemania doesn't begin after the rumble. It starts today. You're in or you're out. If you're out, you'll be left behind."


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Accidents happen in wrestling i mean Kennedy accidently tore Cena's pec, Triple H accidently broke Orton's collarbone...shit happens its WRESTLING its not a delicate gentle line of work you are throwing around 200 plus pound guys something is gonna go wrong its just how things go


What's your point? With Ryback it's hardly about one-off accidents is it? He's proven himself to be a consistently shoddy and dangerous worker.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Accidents happen in wrestling i mean Kennedy accidently tore Cena's pec, Triple H accidently broke Orton's collarbone...shit happens its WRESTLING its not a delicate gentle line of work you are throwing around 200 plus pound guys something is gonna go wrong its just how things go


You've not paid attention to anything on the podcast or in this thread


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I was just glad to hear Punk's side of the story and get some closure. Don't think he ever comes back, and that's fine. Always have the memories. He deserved to headline Wrestlemania, and it sucks he never got to.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> You've not paid attention to anything on the podcast or in this thread


Yeah cuz if Rybak was dangerous why was Cena working with him then


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Yeah cuz if Rybak was dangerous why was Cena working with him then


Because the company tells you who you're working with. You don't get to come out an be like,

"I don't want to fight Ryback, I want Hulk Hogan out of retirement here and now"

You wrestle who you wrestle and you accept it, unless you have a real good reason not to. Fuck, Shawn told Bret he would never put him over, they hated each other, and Bret still ended up wrestling him on that fateful night.

As dangerous as someone can be in the ring, if you're safe enough, you can avoid getting hurt by them. Its a two+ person job, never is it solely one man's work to keep everyone safe.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> I was just glad to hear Punk's side of the story and get some closure. Don't think he ever comes back, and that's fine. Always have the memories. He deserved to headline Wrestlemania, and it sucks he never got to.


This is true, but my main concern is still WWE's incompetent wellness testing. I want them called out on that shit by EVERYONE. Wrestling definitely needs a union.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Definitely looks painful.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

evilshade said:


> It's not Ryback's fault for missing the table. He isn't used to working with small lightweight guys like Punk and Bryan. He had to use a lot less force than usual to not send his opponent flying off to other side. Unfortunately Punk did not land well. This wouldn't have been a problem if guys like Punk and Bryan bulked up , like the Big Guy Ryback.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> What's your point? With Ryback it's hardly about one-off accidents is it? He's proven himself to be a consistently shoddy and dangerous worker.


No he hasn't. He has messed up a few risky spots with Punk and Bryan which he should not have been doing anyway if he ''Wasn't ready'' This is during the course of hundreds of matches. 

Kofi nearly kicked the head off of Miz, gave Punk a concussion and fucked up with Orton as well. Is he a consistently shoddy and dangerous worker too or is he ok because Punk didn't call him out on anything ?

Here is the reality. All we have is Punks opinion on a guy who he doesn't like to begin with or dirtsheet reports that are vague and don't name anybody. They just talked about ''Backstage heat'' on Ryback. I wonder who with backstage pull had a problem with Ryback? It wouldn't have been Punk would it? 

Conveniently since Punk left the company there hasn't been any reports of ''heat'' on Ryback has there? 

Look if it comes out that Ryback is a prick and othe rpeople have the exact same type of stories on him that Punk does then fine we can all come to a pretty safe conclusion that Punk's story wasn't completely bias. Until then though none of us know the full story and we all we have is opinions on it. 

The whole thing just looks like - Punk didn't want to work with him in the first place which he made clear and when he got hurt it was justification in his mind never want to work with him again. (Shawn Michaels/Vader anyone?) He said all that. 

Rybacks full version of events has yet to be heard.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

JimCornette said:


> Definitely looks painful.


You can literally see the moment Punk thinks, "Fuck this shit"


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Punk still top trending on twitter days after the interview ..."BUT HE CAN'T DRAW!!!!!"


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> Punk still top trending on twitter days after the interview ..."BUT HE CAN'T DRAW!!!!!"


Honestly, I wish wrestling fans would stop talking about who's drawing or not drawing. Like, ever. There are a billion little things and big things that affect ratings, money made, etc etc, and to place it all on a wrestler or two is asinine.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

evilshade said:


> It's not Ryback's fault for missing the table. He isn't used to working with small lightweight guys like Punk and Bryan. He had to use a lot less force than usual to not send his opponent flying off to other side. Unfortunately Punk did not land well. This wouldn't have been a problem if guys like Punk and Bryan bulked up , like the Big Guy Ryback.


It's Punk and Bryan's fault for 'not bulking up'? :lol


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> No he hasn't. He has messed up a few risky spots with Punk and Bryan which he should not have been doing anyway if he ''Wasn't ready'' This is during the course of hundreds of matches.
> 
> Kofi nearly kicked the head off of Miz, gave Punk a concussion and fucked up with Orton as well. Is he a consistently shoddy and dangerous worker too or is he ok because Punk didn't call him out on anything ?
> 
> ...


He also gave Dolph Ziggler a concussion.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I still don't see Rybacks momentum going down cause of this. He will still get feed me more chants


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> Punk still top trending on twitter days after the interview ..."BUT HE CAN'T DRAW!!!!!"


Trending on twitter is not the same thing as drawing.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Punk still top trending on twitter days after the interview ..."BUT HE CAN'T DRAW!!!!!"


Punk could draw a 8.5 rating with el torito and his fucking haters would still saying that he can't draw.

These fuckers should die burned.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> I still don't see Rybacks momentum going down cause of this. He will still get feed me more chants


Lol nope. He will get "DUMB AS FUCK" chants. Ryback's career is over.


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Punk still top trending on twitter days after the interview ..."BUT HE CAN'T DRAW!!!!!"


Post those RAW ratings when Punk was the WWE champ in 2012 then...:jordan4


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> Lol nope. He will get "DUMB AS FUCK" chants. Ryback's career is over.


That comment is retarded. Since when does a chant "ends" someone's career (or buries it) ? Angle had the "you suck" chant. So does Cena and at where their careers are.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Rexx said:


> Punk could draw a 8.5 rating with el torito and his fucking haters would still saying that he can't draw.
> 
> These fuckers should die burned.


Post some breakdowns then.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Douche Patrol said:


> That comment is retarded. Since when does a chant "ends" someone's career (or buries it) ? Angle had the "you suck" chant. So does Cena and at where their careers are.


To be fair, Lance Storm never quite recovered from "Boring" chants that Austin laid on him.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Douche Patrol said:


> That comment is retarded. Since when does a chant "ends" someone's career (or buries it) ? Angle had the "you suck" chant. So does Cena and at where their careers are.


His face push will be a total disaster. Then Ryback will go back to being a heel jobber and eventually get realeased.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

The Ryback will barely be affected by the CM Punk interview. I can guarantee you that most casual fans don't care about what goes on outside of the TV shows and the WWE website in regards to wrestling.


----------



## The Electric Lady (Nov 30, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> If you were shocked by anything Punk said you must have started following wrestling yesterday.




Not necessarily. WWE's image post-Benoit is one that supposedly cares about the well being of their talent. They've shown that with this that many things they've bragged about changing - concussion care, stopping steroid use, and more, are outright lies and have kept the lid closed on what really goes on while treating their talent like absolute shit. This is huge, namely due to a few things: 1. They've not only lied to the public, they have lied to investors. 2. They've given themselves this image of a company that takes cares if its workers but really doesn't, this could impact their future dealings with future potential talent. 3. Punk was one of the top guys when this happened. Imagine what some of the lower card is going through. And finally, 4. this is all taking place in the largest wrestling company in the world and they have many, many upset investors. This could impact WWE greatly.

On every conceivable level there's no excuse and they have shown in every sense that have learned literally nothing from Benoit's death.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> His face push will be a total disaster. Then Ryback will go back to being a heel jobber and eventually get realeased.


Maybe, maybe not but if It does fail, I doubt It would be because of these stupid chants. More like the WWE would fail to push a young talent like they so often do. Backstage, the "FEED ME MORE" chants belong to someone else :cena3


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Tangerine said:


> Lol nope. He will get "DUMB AS FUCK" chants. Ryback's career is over.


lol no keep telling yourself that. He might get it in smirk cities, but thats about it


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> The Ryback will barely be affected by the CM Punk interview. I can guarantee you that most casual fans don't care about what goes on outside of the TV shows and the WWE website in regards to wrestling.


..That's true but when they hit Smark cities the fans will give him hell for it and that resonates back into the casual fan world, make no mistake the "Yes" chants, the "fandangoing" and "This is Awesome" are all smark created, if they start giving Ryback the "dumb fuck" chant for example that's going to resonate, pissing the smarks should honestly be the last thing Ryback wants to do right now especially considering the fact that he started to win some of them back on return.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

WM17 said:


> Post those RAW ratings when Punk was the WWE champ in 2012 then...:jordan4


Again with this stupid shit? Punks average viewership gain in 2012 was good, especially for a man that was basically a mid carder. If raw drew shit overall is not his fault, he wasn't even the top guy in this period of the year, it was John Cena.

Punk bring in viewers with a lot of frequency, especially during 2011 and 2013, when he was gaining more than 600,000 viewers in segments with non-stop stars like Curtis Axel and Alberto Del Rio.

You fuckers just cant stop talking about how bad did Raw during 2012 even when he had nothing to do with that, look for another stupid argument.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

WM17 said:


> Post those RAW ratings when Punk was the WWE champ in 2012 then...:jordan4


Still bringing that dumb argument....try harder next time 

http://i.imgur.com/XNcS8Pu.png unk2


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> ..That's true but when they hit Smark cities the fans will give him hell for it and that resonates back into the casual fan world, make no mistake the "Yes" chants, the "fandangoing" and "This is Awesome" are all smark created, if they start giving Ryback the "dumb fuck" chant for example that's going to resonate.


All of those chants that you listed are very PG and appropriate for the product that the WWE is putting out and managing to condition the casual audience into loving.

The composition of smark city crowds will only become more PG, i.e. more family groups rather than groups of teen/adult friends will fill up the venues as time goes on. That, the fact that Ryback is actually over with the children and the casual fans and the obvious lessening of "holy shit" chants, which are a rarity these days, makes me inclined to believe that "dumb fuck" will never be heard on WWE TV... and if it ever does happen - it certainly will not last any longer than week in Chicago.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't make this about ratings and draws. There have been a million threads for that. WAY more important shit talked about in this podcast than that.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> Don't make this about ratings and draws. There have been a million threads for that. WAY more important shit talked about in this podcast than that.


Ratings are pretty important, and CM "I was fired on my wedding day despite breaching my contract" Punk discussed them several times in the interview.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

LOL @ 2011 - :jr Jim Ross is a bigger draw than John Cena.


----------



## The Electric Lady (Nov 30, 2014)

Every time a wrestling fan debates buy rates, ratings and draw power an angel chugs a bottle of Jack and shoots itself in the head, but not before shouting WHO CARES. Look at all these Angels you guys have murdered.

WILL SOMEONE THINK OF THE ANGELS?!?!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Ratings are pretty important, and CM "I was fired on my wedding day despite breaching my contract" Punk discussed them several times in the interview.


Ratings aren't as important as a negligent medical staff. I'm saying there's better shit to be on about than the same old arguments that come up time and time again.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

mrmacman said:


> anyone remember this ?
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


It was a great motto for Punk too.

Millions of fans left behind.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

That viewership thing is really interesting.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

The "Summer of Punk" was a flop before HHH beat Punk.
Summerslam's buyrate tanked.

http://camelclutchblog.com/disappointing-wwe-summerslam-2011-buyrate/

Punk has a huge ego and an over inflated opinion of himself.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

nothing worse than seeing who draws what arguments on here


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Bossdude said:


> The "Summer of Punk" was a flop before HHH beat Punk.
> Summerslam's buyrate tanked.
> 
> http://camelclutchblog.com/disappointing-wwe-summerslam-2011-buyrate/
> ...


Why is Punk the only the blame. John Cena and HHH was there too. Also SS 2013 had a similar main event. Maybe HHH can't draw as a guest ref. :clap


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

Bossdude said:


> The "Summer of Punk" was a flop before HHH beat Punk.
> Summerslam's buyrate tanked.
> 
> http://camelclutchblog.com/disappointing-wwe-summerslam-2011-buyrate/
> ...


And you didnt even bother to read the entire article and the reasons stating so....well what can I expect from dumb haters who are turning this thread to bash Punk instead of focusing on more important issues


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Bossdude said:


> Punk has a huge ego and an over inflated opinion of himself.


Like 90 % people on earth have. I bet you too.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Punk chants at ryback tomorrow? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

TheGmGoken said:


> Why is Punk the only the blame. John Cena and HHH was there too. Also SS 2013 had a similar main event. Maybe HHH can't draw as a guest ref. :clap


The entire angle was centered around CM Punk. This was his big push at the time he was the most over. He deserves the majority of the blame.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

dazzy666 said:


> Punk chants at ryback tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If that happens then fuck Punk(and his sheep fans) for killing poor Ryback's momentum (AGAIN)


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Bossdude said:


> The entire angle was centered around CM Punk. This was his big push at the time he was the most over. He deserves the majority of the blame.


It was a joke. Calm your rating ass down.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL still with the draw argument?


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Tangerine said:


> LOL @ 2011 - :jr Jim Ross is a bigger draw than John Cena.


This image is fine if you understand it. Part-timers or those with few appearances in big segments have an advantage due to their limited appearances, but it's quite representative for full time superstars.

People like Cena, Triple H, Punk, Miz are all well represented on this. Miz's position in 2011 is no doubt thanks to his involvement in the WM27 main event where Rock returned. He was getting segments with the biggest return in WWE and involved with the Cena/Rock fued. But this chart pretty accurately shows that Punk believes in his own hype way too much. We don't need to go into how his Summer of Punk angle was such a flop.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ratings debates. :jordan4

Thread's really gone to shit.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Anything involved Punk has gone to shit, except when WWE allows him to "shoot" or some part-timer gets involved. Too bad Punk never saw this. The best work of his career was in 2009, not when he was busy failing to be anything noteworthy with worked shoots.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This has obviously turned into the generic CM Punk thread, not the 'CM Punk Interview Discussion Thread'. Was bound to happen.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

All that stuff is related to the interview. Part of the interview is CM Punk jerking himself off thinking he was some massive thing because he was selling a lot of t-shirts of whatever crap. His failures as a draw all come into that. This is a huge thread, and most discussion has been exhausted until we get part 2.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

How fucking awkward will it be for AJ Lee tomorrow at Raw? Actually feel bad for her.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The Caped Crusader said:


> All that stuff is related to the interview. Part of the interview is CM Punk jerking himself off thinking he was some massive thing because he was selling a lot of t-shirts of whatever crap. His failures as a draw all come into that. This is a huge thread, and most discussion has been exhausted until we get part 2.


The drawing/ratings discussion has been done to death already. It's all the same shit -

"CM Punk was a financial success, look at these numbers and breakdowns and merch sales." 

"No he wasn't look at these stats I've got, lowest drawing champ since Kevin Nash"

etc. It isn't the main point of the interview. Way I see it, thread's getting derailed by turning into one huge ratings thread.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

The Caped Crusader said:


> All that stuff is related to the interview. Part of the interview is CM Punk jerking himself off thinking he was some massive thing because he was selling a lot of t-shirts of whatever crap. His failures as a draw all come into that. This is a huge thread, and most discussion has been exhausted until we get part 2.


WWE probably make more money off merchandise than ratings to be fair. Plus that stupid chart that was posted doesn't represent demographics that are important to WWE.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Karma101 said:


> WWE probably make more money off merchandise than ratings to be fair. Plus that stupid chart that was posted doesn't represent demographics that are important to WWE.


WWE makes about $200 million a year from their TV deals. They would have to sell a lot of t-shirts to make more from merchandise.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

The Caped Crusader said:


> All that stuff is related to the interview. Part of the interview is CM Punk jerking himself off thinking he was some massive thing because he was selling a lot of t-shirts of whatever crap. His failures as a draw all come into that. This is a huge thread, and most discussion has been exhausted until we get part 2.


What? :lol He's got a good average gain in viewership, not really much different to John Cena, even tough he was always in filler feuds, with a lot of jobbers and midcarders.

Punk did pretty well despite of the shitty booking, not sure how "he fails to draw".


----------



## anorir (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy shit.

I don't even know what to say..

2 hours of pure gold, WWE is a fucking joke as a workplace it seems. How can anyone take them ever seriously after this is beyond me.

RAW should be funny.. God fucking shame it's in TULSA OKLAHOMA of all fucking places this Monday.. The crowd wont' give a shit about anything even if a meteor would fall from the sky and be filled with candy and weed.

WWE is so lucky though, 0 Raws or PPVs in a hot real-fan based city till Royal Rumble in Philly. So Tulsa, Oklahoma, do us all around the world a favourite, and get fucking loud and tell WWE to go fuck itself. 

Oh and, never giving another cent/euro/dollar of my money to WWE ever again. I hope I'm not the only one. Hit them where it really hurts (MONEEEEY) and Maybe just MAYBE things will someday change, for the better.


Thank you for everything Punk. :clap Will miss you.  :bow


----------



## Parrulo (Aug 21, 2014)

Honest question here:

How in the blue hell didn't WWE push CM Punk to the moon after the Benoit incident?

I mean they were getting shitted on by everyone for the use of steroids and stuff like that so the logical reaction should be: "Steroids??!! Us?!!! Looked one of our top young guys is the standard bearear in the war against all types of drugs, legal and illegal."

I don't know, but to me this always felt like the right reaction at the time.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I knew this thread would be cancer. Of course it's all about viewers and buyrates.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Parrulo said:


> Honest question here:
> 
> How in the blue hell didn't WWE push CM Punk to the moon after the Benoit incident?
> 
> ...


It would have destroyed his career. It's 2014 no one likes do gooders. See John Cena. It's why his early face run bombed miserably but the second they turned him heel and did the straight edge stuff fans ate it up.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Thrash™ said:


> I knew this thread would be cancer. Of course it's all about viewers and buyrates.


Some people have tried way too hard to make this thread about ratings, so good effort by them. It always happens with CM Punk threads after 1-2 days, so no surprise.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

Getting back to the topic....did any of the biggies like Foley, Jim Ross or Austin comment yet.

Either they are afraid to acknowledge what Punk said is true cause it would severe ties with WWE or have not yet listened to it. If they didnt approve what Punk said, they should have commented by now because these are big allegations dealing with the entire industry. 

On a side note, the butthurt still running wild in the haters


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I think its safe to say ratings don't matter anymore from the way punk described the situation any time there is a negative correlation between a guy who is in and a guy who isn't in with management.
Hell CM punk basically confirmed that the only thing that matters is what actually gets to happen. part timers are the new gimmick for this era and it only came about because of their backwards reliability on John "I do all the Make a wishes" Cena


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

ITT people still expect wrestlers to draw after two months of a push. Nobody draws ratings today and that's thanks to the bookers sacrificing anyone with momentum to make Cena look good.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Lebyonics said:


> Still bringing that dumb argument....try harder next time
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/XNcS8Pu.png unk2


If we want to be realistic, over the course of those 3 years, the overalls are...
1. Triple H - 886k
2. John Cena - 877k
3. The Rock - 645k
4. Brock Lesnar - 620k
5. CM Punk - 590k
6. Undertaker - 572k
7. Vince McMahon - 545k
8. Paul Heyman - 509k
9. Vickie Guerrero - 464k
10. Big Show - 400k

Now this may look impressive at first glance, but there's some things to note: Undertaker drew nearly as much as Punk's overall in 2012 alone. The Rock and Brock Lesnar drew more over the course of 2 years than Punk did over the course of 3. Vince McMahon, Paul Heyman and Vickie Guerrero are only represented during 2 years as well. If we reduce Punk's drawing by 1 year (we'll choose to remove his lowest drawing year), he would be in the #10 spot...so what we could gather is that during 2012-2013, people would rather listen to talking than watch CM Punk.
unk2


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

skarvika said:


> If we want to be realistic, over the course of those 3 years, the overalls are...
> 1. Triple H - 886k
> 2. John Cena - 877k
> 3. The Rock - 645k
> ...


Steiner maths :mark:


----------



## davetheraver (Apr 5, 2014)

Ghost of Wrestling said:


> I read it and I cant believe my eyes of what this person just wrote.


Is this guy for real?

Ryback is a clumsy idiot, it doesnt matter what size, if someone is smaller you handle with more care not throw them harder cause they are lighter.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Why do FANS care who draws ratings and viewers?


----------



## davetheraver (Apr 5, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Accidents happen in wrestling i mean Kennedy accidently tore Cena's pec, Triple H accidently broke Orton's collarbone...shit happens its WRESTLING its not a delicate gentle line of work you are throwing around 200 plus pound guys something is gonna go wrong its just how things go


Yh shit happens, but when you dont let someone heal there injuries your just stacking them on top of each other until your body is ruined.

There are some really thick people on here.

WHy should someone ruin there body cause some goofy mark wants to see them wrestle week in week out. If somone is injured they should be allowed time to not only heal but give another few months for a full recovery. I prefer when wrestlers take time out then return months later with a fresh bang


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

TheGmGoken said:


> Why do FANS care who draws ratings and viewers?


They really shouldn't, but for some reason professional wrestling's fan base is plagued by armchair-analysts, at least on the internet.

Fuck who draws and who doesn't, fuck buys and all that shit, just put on an entertaining professional wrestling show for ONCE, goddamn.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Get this buyrate bullshit out of this thread. Whenever people are desperate to prove themselves as right you can count on them to whip out the ratings and buyrate card. Fucking meaningless bullshit


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

TheGmGoken said:


> Why do FANS care who draws ratings and viewers?


Because they want to try and justify their personal preferences.


----------



## davetheraver (Apr 5, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Yeah cuz if Rybak was dangerous why was Cena working with him then


Brocl lesnar is a stiff ex UFC champion who could injure anyone on the roster in seconds

Why was cena allowed to work with him on a number occasions, you my friedn are a tard of the highest degree


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

Parrulo said:


> Honest question here:
> 
> How in the blue hell didn't WWE push CM Punk to the moon after the Benoit incident?
> 
> ...


They did give him the World Title.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Parrulo said:


> Honest question here:
> 
> How in the blue hell didn't WWE push CM Punk to the moon after the Benoit incident?
> 
> ...


They kind that pushed him. I mean not to the moon ala Lesnar, but in no time he was World champion


----------



## davetheraver (Apr 5, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> This is true, but my main concern is still WWE's incompetent wellness testing. I want them called out on that shit by EVERYONE. Wrestling definitely needs a union.


Agreed, WWE is obviously an unsafe working environment, people think cause its wrestling its not a workplace like a factory or office or resturant. Your as dumb as ryback if you think different.

WWE is a workplace, they clearly dont give a shit how fit, well or if your injuries are fully healed. 

This needs to be sactioned and I glad punk is the only one with any balls to say something.

People like lesnar dont give a shit as no one will injure him and he makes about 5 shows a year so if he does get injured he can fully heal, people like punk who worked 24/7 are the ones that suffer


----------



## Parrulo (Aug 21, 2014)

Bossdude said:


> They did give him the World Title.





Luis Magalhaes said:


> They kind that pushed him. I mean not to the moon ala Lesnar, but in no time he was World champion


Yes they did put the ECW tittle on him after a while, but no one really cared about ECW so they didn't get much of it.

Even long after the Benoit incident, it is absurd for a company/business constantly getting accused of drugs and steroids use not to get behind a clean guy. 

Even during his "BITW" run, commentary should keep mentioning the fact that he doesn't do any drugs and stuff like that and should have pushed him as an example for the younger audience (even tho that could ruin his character for the older audience). Not only that but they could pull the don't judge a book by it's cover card because of all of his tattoos as well. Shit wasn't Punk bullied in highschool as well?

He could have been a freaking cash cow for the wwe considering their different agendas (public image, anti bullying campaigns and shit like that). And from what Punk said on the podcast, it's not like he would refuse doing that kind of stuff if it meant he would be equal to Cena and main event mania.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Not sure if anyone mentioned this because I'm not reading 300 pages, but:*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...ck-says-he-will-tell-the-truth-about-cm-punk/



> Ryback wrote on Twitter on Friday afternoon, "Last message on this. I will tell the truth about @CMPunk comments in due time. Not once did he ever confront me. Let's all move on. Thank u."


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Santa Banks said:


> *Not sure if anyone mentioned this because I'm not reading 300 pages, but:*
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...ck-says-he-will-tell-the-truth-about-cm-punk/
> 
> *Ryback wrote on Twitter on Friday afternoon*


That should be an indication that this has already been posted bro.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

I can just imagine Punk limping to that giant mammoth Ryback and trying to confront him. He must have been scared like shit.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

skarvika said:


> If we want to be realistic, over the course of those 3 years, the overalls are...
> 1. Triple H - 886k
> 2. John Cena - 877k
> 3. The Rock - 645k
> ...


:sodone


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

MINGE said:


> Gosh, that was dark to listen to.
> 
> Like, for the first half its all jokey about how skewered and pathetic management is, which we've heard before. But when he starts getting into the physical ramifications of it all, I started feeling a bit sick. It all started playing out like a downward spiral, and it got to the point that I was in shock that he could laugh off the fact that he had both his knees broken, his ribs broken, an ambiguous lump quickly growing, diarrhoea, vomiting, shitting his pants, not sleeping and literally dry heaving on all fours after matches. Those biological issues in particular I can recall being stated by Layne Staley in the remaining months of his life as being commonplace. The pain that he had to have been feeling in the months leading up to the Rumble is unfathomable, and it's a miracle he didn't slip into depression in some way or another; every part of your body just ripping apart by the day.
> 
> Just horrible stuff to listen to, but yet I respect him as a human being more than I ever have since he was able to bounce back from all of that, and I was never a Punk mark by any stretch of the imagination. Any other wrestler I'm certain would have cracked under the pressure months beforehand


Tie all this together with so many stories of wrestlers with pain pill addictions and then on top of that why so many wrestlers die before they are 50.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Hennessey said:


> I can just imagine Punk limping to that giant mammoth Ryback and trying to confront him. He must have been scared like shit.



If you think big muscles help you win fights then I hope you never have to fight for real.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> If you think big muscles help you win fights then I hope you never have to fight for real.


If you think that Punk's broken body could have taken Ryback, then you have seen too much pro wrestling.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Hennessey said:


> If you think that Punk's broken body could have taken Ryback, then you have seen too much pro wrestling.


Who said he was squaring up to him to fight?, Punk will open his mouth to anybody he has always been that way, you can make a man look just as small with your mouth as you can with your fists, sometimes verbal humiliation is harsher.


----------



## GrendelPryme (Feb 19, 2011)

The funny thing to me is just how no matter what punk says people just take it as 100% truth like there is not another side to the story and he would never say things to make him self look bad.Also going on your best friends podcast who also happens to be very bitter against wwe is just a little weak cause god forbid you go some where you are gonna be questioned on the things you say and being fired on his wedding day is his fault he breached his contract told off his boss and walked out so what he thought they were just gonna be nice.I feel like punk has always had a negative attitude I have never met the guy but I know people who have and they had bad experiences with him one friend he flipped off and another he asked why he like wrestling cause it was stupid and that was when he was in tna.punk has always had the poor me attitude and will ne er take responsibility for anything because its always some one elses fault and all these part timers he likes to bitch about they earned that right by busting there ass for years.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

GrendelPryme said:


> The funny thing to me is just how no matter what punk says people just take it as 100% truth like there is not another side to the story and he would never say things to make him self look bad.Also going on your best friends podcast who also happens to be very bitter against wwe is just a little weak cause god forbid you go some where you are gonna be questioned on the things you say and being fired on his wedding day is his fault he breached his contract told off his boss and walked out so what he thought they were just gonna be nice.I feel like punk has always had a negative attitude I have never met the guy but I know people who have and they had bad experiences with him one friend he flipped off and another he asked why he like wrestling cause it was stupid and that was when he was in tna.punk has always had the poor me attitude and will ne er take responsibility for anything because its always some one elses fault and all these part timers he likes to bitch about they earned that right by busting there ass for years.


Brock Lesnar only busted his ass for two years.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

skarvika said:


> If we want to be realistic, over the course of those 3 years, the overalls are...
> 1. Triple H - 886k
> 2. John Cena - 877k
> 3. The Rock - 645k
> ...


*BIG SHOW*


----------



## GrendelPryme (Feb 19, 2011)

TheGmGoken said:


> Brock Lesnar only busted his ass for two years.


I am referring to rock Jericho and taker not brock who I believe is one of punks buddy,s I don't care for lesnar but I understand why they use him is is popular.


----------



## Bennu (Feb 16, 2005)

Thrash™ said:


> I knew this thread would be cancer. Of course it's all about viewers and buyrates.


That seems to happen to a lot of Punk threads, I guess that what happens when someone is hyped up a lot and for whatever reason doesn't become as big of a hit as we make him out to be. That's fandom for you.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

That's what happens when you hype someone to be the best thing since sliced bread but he's basically a failure in comparison. Bryan is going to be bigger than Punk ever was, he already is to be frank. It's tiring hearing Punk marks talk about how Punk was sabotaged when his initial angle, the most hyped he ever was, did fuck all in the grand scheme of things. Punk is like Angle, in that believes he's owed too much and didn't get it in his eyes, the difference is Angle is much more talented and was still a bigger star than Punk ever was.

The worst thing is that years from now this fucker is going to walk down that aisle again, because he'll have no choice and will want the attention again. It'll basically make all this whining even more meaningless.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

^ 100% hater. "Failure" in what sense? He outsold Cena in merch, people still want to see him and chant his name, he makes his friends podcast #2 in the world with an interview of himself alone. Longest reign in the modern era and being relevant while being booked like a midcarder. Carried the Rock and Taker in their best matches in the last 10 years. Oh, and to top it off is a guy who was told he was too small, skinny fat, and an indy darling who can never get over.

Punk isn't viewers and buyrates, yet everyone wants to sponsor him and get him on prime time TV interview slots.

WWE says no, it's Punk's fault :|


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

The Caped Crusader said:


> That's what happens when you hype someone to be the best thing since sliced bread but he's basically a failure in comparison. Bryan is going to be bigger than Punk ever was, he already is to be frank. It's tiring hearing Punk marks talk about how Punk was sabotaged when his initial angle, the most hyped he ever was, did fuck all in the grand scheme of things. Punk is like Angle, in that believes he's owed too much and didn't get it in his eyes, the difference is Angle is much more talented and was still a bigger star than Punk ever was.
> 
> The worst thing is that years from now this fucker is going to walk down that aisle again, because he'll have no choice and will want the attention again.


People like you keep talking about this "bigger star" nonsense and yet threads like this, Twitter and the Itunes charts completely blow up as soon as this podcast was released, clearly Punk is a much bigger star than people like you give him credit for.

Even on YouTube the podcast is almost up to a million hits in the matter of a couple days.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Punk's best success happenend when the mainstream media was confused if what was happening was real or not. That's about it, and it's also why it didn't translate into anything because when people figured it out, they didn't give a shit. In a world where everyone knows this shit is scripted, that doesn't mean crap.



Arcturus said:


> People like you keep talking about this "bigger star" nonsense and yet threads like this, Twitter and the Itunes charts completely blow up as soon as this podcast was released, clearly Punk is a much bigger star than people like you give him credit for.


It's blowing up because there's a lot of dirt in there. None of it is really news if you've followed this industry, but everyone likes controversy. If Orton did a similar podcast, we'd get the same results. That doesn't mean Orton could've been the next Stone Cold. Punk failed where it mattered most, and that's why his whining about money and part-timers comes across as double speak because he's clueless. He just can't come to grips with the fact that he overachieved as it is.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Punk's best success happenend when the mainstream media was confused if what was happening was real or not. That's about it, and it's also why it didn't translate into anything because when people figured it out, they didn't give a shit. In a world where everyone knows this shit is scripted, that doesn't mean crap.
> 
> 
> It's blowing up because there's a lot of dirt in there. None of it is really news if you've followed this industry, but everyone likes controversy. If Orton did a similar podcast, we'd get the same results. That doesn't mean Orton could've been the next Stone Cold.


...No he would not.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Arcturus said:


> ...No he would not.


Your evidence? Oh, right, it doesn't exist.

Orton is just as well known as Punk, because the only people who really know about them are those who follow wrestling. He's probably known much more. He has over a million more Twitter follows for starters.

What does exist? Punk flopping at PPV, doing fuck all for live attendance where Cena was still a bigger draw, and now Bryan becoming more over with crowds than Punk has ever been. Basically, in the world of the internet, having notoriety doesn't mean you're a huge draw. But he sold a lot of t-shirts, I guess. Too bad Rey Mysterio probably did the same fucking thing and over a much, much longer period and no one thinks he would become the next Rock.

If only the machine didn't hate short people, I guess.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Your evidence? Oh, right, it doesn't exist.
> 
> Orton is just as well known as Punk, because the only people who really know about them are those who follow wrestling. He's probably known much more. He has over a million more Twitter follows for starters.
> 
> ...


Punk is a douche to everybody on Twitter, if he wanted he could have had at least 5 million by now, he rarely uses it also.
Orton has been padded and protected his entire career and given 10 world championship runs and has barely scraped the barrel of Rock, Austin, Hogan, Bret & HBK, I guarantee you if Punk was that padded & protected his legacy would be much MUCH bigger, you can't compare Orton's multiple years force fed in the limelight to Punk's barely 2 years in the limelight off his own back.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

What the hell does Orton have to do with all of this ? He is better than Punk ever was.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Douche Patrol said:


> What the hell does Orton have to do with all of this ? He is better than Punk ever was.


Yep, you're so damn right.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

Douche Patrol said:


> What the hell does Orton have to do with all of this ?* He is better than Punk ever was.*


Yeah, and Ryback is the next Hulk Hogan.

:maury


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Colt - “Punk has had this incredible story basically kept to himself for a long time now. There’s been so many people bugging and pushing and intruding. *I hope this gives HIM closure & I hope it gives YOU closure.”*

I think I have figured it out, it isnt that the guys arent talented, its that they are so goddamned smug and full of their own asses.Maybe its a sign of the times, but athletes used to be humble, you had a few mouth runners and trash talkers, but for the most part people knew they were making cash doing something they did as children. Nowadays its like these guys honestly feel that the fans should be privileged to see them perform. Few weeks ago RG3 had the nerve to put himself in the same tier as Peyton Manning and Aaron Rodgers and I hit the floor laughing. But it seems like Punk and for the most part, all of Punk's friends are just so damned full of themselves, severely overestimating their worth. I mean goddamn dude, enjoy your retirement, you earned it. But Colt Cabana is a fucking nobody. It doesnt matter if 10 people on this forum knows him, to everyone else, he is just some douche that Punk mentioned on Raw twice.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Arcturus said:


> Punk is a douche to everybody on Twitter, if he wanted he could have had at least 5 million by now, he rarely uses it also.
> Orton has been padded and protected his entire career and given 10 world championship runs and has barely scraped the barrel of Rock, Austin, Hogan, Bret & HBK, I guarantee you if Punk was that padded & protected his legacy would be much MUCH bigger, you can't compare Orton's multiple years force fed in the limelight to *Punk's barely 2 years in the limelight off his own back.*


Another reason why Punk is delusional, he thinks he did it all.

Let's just forget that Shawn Michaels once vouched for him when WWE was actually thinking of giving up on him. Let's forget they gave him two MITB wins. Let's forget that he was given the World Heavyweight Championship in 2008. Let's forget that WWE basically gave him the top heel spot in 2009 on Smackdown and made him champion once more before he pissed off Undertaker. Let's forget that he was working with the most over superstar in the company, Jeff Hardy, at the time and WWE allowed them to even close PPVs because they wanted to push them more in people's eyes. Let's forget that they allowed him to do a worked shoot that gave him more notoriety in 2011. Let's forget that they gave him a 400+ day reign, or that they allowed him to work with huge stars like Rock, Lesnar, and even Undertaker when he's limited to one appearance a year.

But Punk did it all of course. Unlike everyone else who has had to work with other superstars, had booking, Punk just managed to rise above everything. He had to make it work. You know, when Batista, HBK, Triple H, Undertaker were all basically retired and WWE was reduced to using guys like Del Rio, Miz and Sheamus as their main eventers. That's when Punk finally did everything off his own back.

The guy is deluded. If he's wondering why he never got any further, his attitude is one of the reasons why. He's so far up his own ass without any just cause. That and him not being as big he thinks he was. Hence why he was fed to the bigger stars. A great decision in hindsight because whilst Punk's absence has done fuck all for WWE business, WWE can use Lesnar to make Reigns now. And Rock will be back to fill Wrestlemania 32's stadium, I'm sure.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

So after 300 pages it seems the thread has finally degenerated into a typical Punk hate fest. Oh well, it was interesting while it lasted, lol.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Rexx said:


> Yeah, and Ryback is the next Hulk Hogan.
> 
> :maury


Sorry to disagree, but Orton has made a much larger contribution than Punk has. 

Evolution.

Legend Killer. 

The Viper. 

Legacy. 

Authority. 

What did Punk do? cut a promo in 2011 and kept the title warm for Rock.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Rexx said:


> Yeah, and Ryback is the next Hulk Hogan.
> 
> :maury


Didn't expect anything else from you. You haven't shown any sign of being something else other than a hater and a troll in your 98 posts on this forum. Excuse me for not taking you seriously :hayden3


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

The Caped Crusader said:


> That's what happens when you hype someone to be the best thing since sliced bread but he's basically a failure in comparison. Bryan is going to be bigger than Punk ever was, he already is to be frank. It's tiring hearing Punk marks talk about how Punk was sabotaged when his initial angle, the most hyped he ever was, did fuck all in the grand scheme of things. Punk is like Angle, in that believes he's owed too much and didn't get it in his eyes, the difference is Angle is much more talented and was still a bigger star than Punk ever was.
> 
> The worst thing is that years from now this fucker is going to walk down that aisle again, because he'll have no choice and will want the attention again. It'll basically make all this whining even more meaningless.


Prove that Bryan is bigger! Angle being much more talented is your opinion not a fact neither being more popular is. He comes back today won't change buys nor ratings so same shit. 

You keep saying he failed, yet he outsold Cena in merch. Logic is dead. That proves he had something, it's not easy to outsell Cena that fast and that long. You also keep mentioning PPVs like SS 11 even tho it was his first big event but clearly it's his fault when guys like Austin couldn't do it either early in their push, WWE is not as popular as before, look at Brock he barely increases buys yet gets a pass, same thing to Cena who is part of all the low buys, a draw like him should have no problem to have high buys with any rising star but that's not the case isn't it. How can you compare Batista and Cena push (a much popular state) with Punks, come back to me when you prove Punk was booked stronger than them even tho his push was never supposed to happen. I guess being a jobber before that and having a very minimal role in WM helps his image right? See where is logic. Wins and loses matters if it doesn't you wouldn't see guys like Austin complain about who to face and who not. You see reports saying Cena is protected for Brock, why is that? Because again wins and loses matters. You can't just become a draw overnight.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Another reason why Punk is delusion, he thinks he did it all.
> 
> Let's just forget that Shawn Michaels once vouched for him when WWE was actually thinking of giving up on him. Let's forget they gave him two MITB wins. Let's forget that he was given the World Heavyweight Championship in 2008. Let's forget that WWE basically gave him the top heel spot in 2009 on Smackdown and made him champion once more before he pissed off Undertaker. Let's forget that they allowed him to do a worked shoot that gave him more notoriety in 2011. Let's forget that they gave him a 400+ day reign, or that they allowed him to work with huge stars like Rock, Lesnar, and even Undertaker when he's limited to one appearance a year.
> 
> ...


Are you seriously trying to say he was a main eventer from 2008 to 2010? you know and I know that's not true. 

It was only from 2011 to 2013 that he got his time in the sun and it was only him and Cena delivering in this time, I would like to cite one particular source

*"The 2011 Survivor Series was the start of Punk’s now-historic 434-day reign as champion after he forced Alberto Del Rio to tap out to the Anaconda Vice. Throughout his run, he would enter into feuds with various superstars, including Daniel Bryan, Chris Jericho, and Dolph Ziggler, among others.

Although Punk was not always featured in the final match of the night during his run, he was always prominently featured on the card and played a major role in the overall storyline.

During this 14 pay-per-view period (2011 Survivor Series through 2012 TLC), the WWE sold a total of 4,275,000 pay-per-views, amounting to an average of 305,357 purchases per event. Not only does this mark a 6.5% increase in purchases per event, but seven of the 11 pay-per-views between 2011 TLC (the month after Punk won the title) and 2012 Hell in a Cell recorded a higher buyrate than the previous year’s event."*

Let's also not forget he had by far and away the best matches of 2013 such as the Mania match with Taker, Summerslam with Brock and the RAW match with Cena.

Who's to say what could have happened if he was given time off at the back end of 2013 and then returned come Wrestlemania time?, no way had Punk reached his peak yet.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone know what Russo had to say about the interview?


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

John Milton said:


> Sorry to disagree, but Orton has made a much larger contribution than Punk has.
> 
> Evolution.
> 
> ...


If you cut his run as the legend killer, his career is one of the biggest failures in pro wrestling history.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Are you seriously trying to say he was a main eventer from 2008 to 2010? you know and I know that's not true.
> 
> It was only from 2011 to 2013 that he got his time in the sun and it was only him and Cena delivering in this time, I would like to cite one particular source
> 
> ...


2011-2013 is actually generous in my opinion. The main issue with his title reign is he didn't appeal as a top star for the final 2/3s of his reign. Soon as the "Is he leaving?" buzz went away, so did the interest in him as a big star. He was over in 2011, because people were actually silly enough to think his promo was a shoot. 

After Wrestlemania 29, he had almost a year to "reach his peak" and he swam in circles. His only interesting feud was against Brock and that only led to classics such as Punk vs Curtis Axel. He was going nowhere but down after Summerslam.



Rexx said:


> If you cut his run as the legend killer, his career is one of the biggest failures in pro wrestling history.


Failure is a strong word to describe one of the top stars in the company with multiple title reigns under his belt.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Arcturus said:


> Are you seriously trying to say he was a main eventer from 2008 to 2010? you know and I know that's not true.
> 
> It was only from 2011 to 2013 that he got his time in the sun and it was only him and Cena delivering in this time, I would like to cite one particular source
> 
> ...


Punk marks desperately using twisted PPV figures to support themselves.

The increase in that period is thanks to Wrestlemania 28, Extreme Rules 2012, and Summerslam 2012. You know, the PPVs headlined by Rock/Cena, Lesnar/Cena, and Triple H/Lesnar. You'll also notice how CM Punk failed to do better than Triple H from the previous year when given the same match with Lesnar. Not to mention, they're including Survivor Series 2011 where Rock was in a tag-team match and helped the PPV perform better than the previous year. But apparently, Triple H has the priviledge of working with him. Sure.

What more are we going to twist now? Shall we give CM Punk credit for Wrestlemania 23 too? I think he was on the card, why the hell not?

CM Punk is a mid-card champion. That's his legacy. In one of the worst periods ever for starpower in the WWE, he managed to become a main eventer by pandering to fans, and didn't really draw, but thought he could be Austin and is now upset he had to job to stars ten times as big as him. When you have peers like Del Rio, Sheamus, and The Miz, you're in no position to try and compare youself to the all-time great. It's good for him that Batista, Undertaker, Triple H and HBK weren't five years younger. He might have imploded from being a jobber for the rest of his career.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Rexx said:


> If you cut his run as the legend killer, his career is one of the biggest failures in pro wrestling history.


And like I say orton has been padded and protected his ENTIRE RUN, 8 WWE TITLE runs, the same as HBK & Bret combined, I guarantee you if Punk had 10-15 years that padded/protected he'd blow Orton out of the water, but yet people are on here comparing Punk's 2 year stint as one of the top 2 guys to Orton's near 12 year stint.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

The Caped Crusader said:


> What more are we going to twist now? Shall we give CM Punk credit for Wrestlemania 23 too? I think he was on the card, why the hell not?


To be fair, he "was" riding along Cena's car, and I was around these forums at that time, there were threads about Punk being there and of course this forum overshadowed the Cena/Hunter match with "OMG Punk!" So yeah, he's gonna get the credit around here.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Rexx said:


> If you cut his run as the legend killer, his career is one of the biggest failures in pro wrestling history.


That is extremely retarded. What if you cut Punk's 2011 summer ? Then his career is a failure too since his 434 days reign was boring for the most part.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Colt - “Punk has had this incredible story basically kept to himself for a long time now. There’s been so many people bugging and pushing and intruding. *I hope this gives HIM closure & I hope it gives YOU closure.”*
> 
> I think I have figured it out, it isnt that the guys arent talented, its that they are so goddamned smug and full of their own asses.Maybe its a sign of the times, but athletes used to be humble, you had a few mouth runners and trash talkers, but for the most part people knew they were making cash doing something they did as children. Nowadays its like these guys honestly feel that the fans should be privileged to see them perform. Few weeks ago RG3 had the nerve to put himself in the same tier as Peyton Manning and Aaron Rodgers and I hit the floor laughing. But it seems like Punk and for the most part, all of Punk's friends are just so damned full of themselves, severely overestimating their worth. I mean goddamn dude, enjoy your retirement, you earned it. But Colt Cabana is a fucking nobody. It doesnt matter if 10 people on this forum knows him, to everyone else, he is just some douche that Punk mentioned on Raw twice.


What the fuck are you talking about? This post is so unintelligible that there is no point to be deciphered from it.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

gothicthug1999 said:


> To be fair, he "was" riding along Cena's car, and I was around these forums at that time, there were threads about Punk being there and of course this forum overshadowed the Cena/Hunter match with "OMG Punk!" So yeah, he's gonna get the credit around here.


That was Wrestlemania 22, but we'll give it to him. What the hell? CM Punk has indeed headlined Wrestlemania. And his match against Triple H managed to do just under a million buys. Congratulations to Phil.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

I don't get how anyone can hate on punk after all of this. People have quit their jobs for much much less. The dude had a glass ceiling for multiple reasons. He did a lot of things that people "above" him wouldn't do. Fuck Cena by the way. Punk outselling him in Merch and then turns heel because he's asked. He was putting his health in jeopardy. He has money, he has AJ, why the fuck does he want to risk his life getting dropped on his head by Ryback or getting untreated for injuries and wind up a vegetable. If I were him knowing all this quit while you are ahead. The risk to reward wasn't enough.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

I believe how the environment CM Punk describes backstage is true...however, every single wrestler that has walked through that curtain has had to and still continues to live through it, yet they still continue simply because they love what they do. 

Punk was given some great opportunities that plenty would have loved to be given, yet he walked away and quit because he feels more entitled.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Hazzard said:


> Anyone know what Russo had to say about the interview?


I'd also like to know his thoughts if anyone is a subscriber to his website. 

Both kind of left in similar ways. Frustrated with workload, bosses (Go hire a nanny) and money. Russo said he was burnt as well. I wonder if he can sympathize.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Punk marks desperately using twisted PPV figures to support themselves.
> 
> The increase in that period is thanks to Wrestlemania 28, Extreme Rules 2012, and Summerslam 2012. You know, the PPVs headlined by Rock/Cena, Lesnar/Cena, and Triple H/Lesnar. You'll also notice how CM Punk failed to do better than Triple H from the previous year when given the same match with Lesnar. Not to mention, they're including Survivor Series 2011 where Rock was in a tag-team match and helped the PPV perform better than the previous year. But apparently, Triple H has the priviledge of working with him. Sure.
> 
> What more are we going to twist now? Shall we give CM Punk credit for Wrestlemania 23 too? I think he was on the card, why the hell not?


Lesnar/HHH worked because he wasn't losing left and right and was already established. Punk on the other hand was already losing his big matches before Brock happened, so logically people wouldn't believe he will win anyways. Either ways 332,000 isn't bad. He was just turning face during that time when a month early he was a heel mocking Pauls death. Heel vs heel doesn't draw.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Karma101 said:


> What the fuck are you talking about? This post is so unintelligible that there is no point to be deciphered from it.


Did it go over your head? I'm sorry, I'll paraphrase. The top part, and bolded is what Colt Cabana said about Punk choosing to do the Interview. The bottom paragraph is me responding to Colt's sense of "I'm somebody" when the reality is he is a fucking nothing. he might as well be Necro Butcher, nothing more, a fucking nobody


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Immortal_Phenom said:


> I believe how the environment CM Punk describes backstage is true...however, every single wrestler that has walked through that curtain has had to and still continues to live through it, yet they still continue simply because they love what they do.
> 
> Punk was given some great opportunities that plenty would have loved to be given, yet he walked away and quit because he feels more entitled.


Nah, I have nothing wrong with Punk quitting for those kind of reason. I just believe he's full of shit. The wrestling industry in general, and the WWE, is fucking terrible. It really is. The amount of dirtiness in it is insane. I don't envy wrestlers, because they have a tough job, and their conditions aren't the best. Even in the so called biggest company in the world. However how many times have you seen former employees say shit only for marks on here to call them bitter or butthurt? But now those same people will sing a different tune as if it's surprising because their masturbation material has voiced something.

Punk leaving to me though doesn't feel as much about those reasons. Had WWE given him a Mania main event, or more money, this fucker would have stayed. That hypocrisy is what makes me dislike him. He's full of shit and manipulative. He can go on all about how he was treated and all this bullshit, but it all comes down to him not being given what he thinks he should've been given. That's all it is. And it's why he's a bitch.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

TheGmGoken said:


> Why do FANS care who draws ratings and viewers?


It's just another way of trying to prove with absolutely bullshit pseudo-science that the guy they mark for is better than the "other guy". 

Ratings have barely moved in a decade since the demise of WCW and since then they've been more than irrelevant. 

WWE has an essentially fixed audience regardless of whom they put up there. People trying to prove that a decimal here and there is worth anything in the big picture is like me trying to prove that a handful of sand is important in an ocean.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Did it go over your head? I'm sorry, I'll paraphrase. The top part, and bolded is what Colt Cabana said about Punk choosing to do the Interview. The bottom paragraph is me responding to Colt's sense of "I'm somebody" when the reality is he is a fucking nothing. he might as well be Necro Butcher, nothing more, a fucking nobody


I didn't see anything which suggested Colt thought he was 'somebody'.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Douche Patrol said:


> What the hell does Orton have to do with all of this ? He is better than Punk ever was.





DemBoy said:


> Yep, you're so damn right.


Where are all the Orton threads? That's right there are none because he hasn't been relevant for a while now. Punk isn't even in the WWE and he had daily threads even before the interview. You are all in CM Punk's thread right now so ut with this Orton crap.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Nah, I have nothing wrong with Punk quitting for those kind of reason. I just believe he's full of shit. The wrestling industry in general, and the WWE, is fucking terrible. It really is. The amount of dirtiness in it is insane. I don't envy wrestlers, because they have a tough job, and their conditions aren't the best. Even in the so called biggest company in the world. However how many times have you seen former employees say shit only for marks on here to call them bitter or butthurt? But now those same people will sing a different tune as if it's surprising because their masturbation material has voiced something.
> 
> Punk leaving to me though doesn't feel as much about those reasons. Had WWE given him a Mania main event, or more money, this fucker would have stayed. That hypocrisy is what makes me dislike him. He's full of shit and manipulative. He can go on all about how he was treated and all this bullshit, but it all comes down to him not being given what he thinks he should've been given. That's all it is. And it's why he's a bitch.


That's what I said: "quit because he feels more entitled".


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

I am not a CM Puke fan but can Orton fans please STFU cause even Puke is better then him. FACT Orton was given the ball and handed the keys to being Mr Smackdown when Edge retired and he stunk it up and he was pretty much the reason for the ending of Brand Splitting since he could not even carry a a ball for a few months that Edge did for years. They had to save his ass with Henry and the Hall Of Pain and Big Slow. While Orton has been protected like Hunter's son for a decade and given protected booking he has never warranted being the #2 guy behind Cena. By ratings, crowd reaction or merch salers not just Puke but Edge,Rey,HHH,Batista,Taker,Bryan etc had shown themselves to be better 2nd dog in WWE.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> Where are all the Orton threads? That's right there are none because he hasn't been relevant for a while now. Punk isn't even in the WWE and he had daily threads even before the interview. You are all in CM Punk's thread right now so ut with this Orton crap.


Orton is arguably the most over wrestler on the planet right now........so


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> Where are all the Orton threads? That's right there are none because he hasn't been relevant for a while now. Punk isn't even in the WWE and he had daily threads even before the interview. You are all in CM Punk's thread right now so ut with this Orton crap.


There are daily Punk threads because of blind marks like you can't get over the fact that he quit and won't come back. And you need to express your pain and come crying on this forum on a daily basis.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Immortal_Phenom said:


> That's what I said: "quit because he feels more entitled".


I was just explaining why had Punk quit because he didn't like the conditions, I'd have no issue with that personally. Even if others still continue on. But with him, like you said, it boils down to his sense of entitlement and the double speak in the podcast is pretty clear, which is why I dislike the fucker. He's basically being a manipulative asshole and he would've stayed if he got the money or the match that he wanted.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Douche Patrol said:


> There are daily Punk threads because of blind marks like you can't get over the fact that he quit and won't come back. And you need to express your pain and come crying on this forum on a daily basis.


And why are you here? To complain about Punk marks? Can you ever get over the fact that Punk has many fans? No, I thought not.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Anybody who just have to discredit everything the man says loves the WWE, that's a conclusion I've come to...anything else just makes you sound like a troll, nobody gives a fuck about your opinions because you obviously hate Phil Brooks. Anybody that's discrediting the man don't know shit.. That's a fact


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> And why are you here? To complain about Punk marks? Can you ever get over the fact that Punk has many fans? No, I thought not.


And why should I care about how many fans Punk has ? 

BTW, I'm here to discuss wrestling and other things


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

FreakyZo said:


> Anybody who just have to discredit everything the man says loves the WWE, that's a conclusion I've come to...anything else just makes you sound like a troll, nobody gives a fuck about your opinions because you obviously hate *Phil Brooks*. Anybody that's discrediting the man don't know shit.. That's a fact


Ugh, "Phil" is sooooooo 2011.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Orton is arguably the most over wrestler on the planet right now........so


GAHHAHA NO! Not even top 5. Gtfo with that shit m


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Douche Patrol said:


> That is extremely retarded. What if you cut Punk's 2011 summer ? Then his career is a failure too since his 434 days reign was boring for the most part.


Punk career post 2011 was his prime, when finally he was treated as a top guy and put a lot of great matches/promos/feuds and became the greatest wrestler of this generation after a "soft" push.

But before of all that, he was already considered an indy legend, and his run as SES leader (that some consider the best of his career) already has positioned him as one of the most entertaining and hated heels of the PG era. He did a lot of things without 20% of the incredible push that Orton had during his long career.

Not to disrespect Orton marks, but.. There's an abysmal difference between him and Punk in terms talent and impact at the point that you can say Orton couldn't lace his boots.

Please stop embarrassing yourself with this comparisons.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

John Milton said:


> Ugh, "Phil" is sooooooo 2011.


I'm saying since they no longer see him as a wrestling character, I don't call him by that.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

TheGmGoken said:


> GAHHAHA NO! Not even top 5. Gtfo with that shit m


Time to get your eyes and ears checked.

As a matter of fact, get your brain checked too.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Douche Patrol said:


> And why should I care about how many fans Punk has ?
> 
> BTW, I'm here to discuss wrestling and other things


I mean in this thread. You have been attacking every person that supported Punk here non-stop. Does it make you feel better contradicting everyone for the sake of contradicting?


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Krispenwah said:


> P*unk career post 2011 was his prime, when finally he was treated as a top guy* and put a lot of great matches/promos/feuds and became the greatest wrestler of this generation after a "soft" push.
> 
> But before of all that, he was already considered an indy legend, and his run as SES leader (that some consider the best of his career) already has positioned him as one of the most entertaining and hated heels of the PG era. He did a lot of things without 20% of the incredible push that Orton had during his long career.
> 
> ...


What a load of ol' pish. 

What part of his post 2011 career was his prime?

The time he made the WWE title a mid card belt for a year and a half or the time when he feuded with Paul Heyman and Axel for 6 months before quitting?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> I mean in this thread. You have been attacking every person that supported Punk here non-stop. Does it make you feel better contradicting everyone for the sake of contradicting?


No I haven't. I've been disagreeing with some people and with Punk's way to deal with his issue with Ryback.

My first post on this thread today was asking why bringing up Orton in this discussion.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

John Milton said:


> What a load of ol' pish.
> 
> What part of his post 2011 career was his prime?
> 
> The time he made the WWE title a mid card belt for a year and a half or the time when he feuded with Paul Heyman and Axel for 6 months before quitting?


Punk's prime in my opinion was his 434 day title reign and feud with The Rock, I'm not a big Punk fan but he was on fire during that time.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

one of the things from cm punk's interview was that he mentioned that wm30 was supposed to be orton vs batista as late as the day after the royal rumble, so wwe was trying to kill off daniel bryan's popularity when u think back to how he was booked prior to wm30, there was a fair share of fans that thought wwe planned out daniel bryan's title win at wm30 way back when he got screwed at summerslam but they hadn't at all.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

John Milton said:


> What a load of ol' pish.
> 
> What part of his post 2011 career was his prime?
> 
> The time he made the WWE title a mid card belt for a year and a half or the time when he feuded with Paul Heyman and Axel for 6 months before quitting?


When was his prime then?


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Douche Patrol said:


> Time to get your eyes and ears checked.
> 
> As a matter of fact, get your brain checked too.


Get my brain check? For wrestling? Nah. I don't care for the wrestlers enough to effect my life. Hop off the Orton bandwagon


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

TheGmGoken said:


> GAHHAHA NO! Not even top 5. Gtfo with that shit m


Top 5? This boring motherfucker can't have good a reaction to save his life.

Just listen to the dead crowd during his entrances. :maury


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Rexx said:


> Top 5? This boring motherfucker can't have good a reaction to save his life.
> 
> Just listen to the dead crowd during his entrances. :maury


Give Randy his props. Before he joined authority he always was getting a reaction


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

TheGmGoken said:


> Get my brain check? For wrestling? Nah. I don't care for the wrestlers enough to effect my life. Hop off the Orton bandwagon


1) Good to know.

2) I've been a Orton fan pretty much since I started watching WWE so around late 2003. A bandwagoner I am not *insert Yoda smile here*


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

DaBlueGuy said:


> I am not a CM Puke fan but can Orton fans please STFU cause even Puke is better then him. FACT Orton was given the ball and handed the keys to being Mr Smackdown when Edge retired and he stunk it up and he was pretty much the reason for the ending of Brand Splitting since he could not even carry a a ball for a few months that *Edge did for years.* They had to save his ass with Henry and the Hall Of Pain and Big Slow. While Orton has been protected like Hunter's son for a decade and given protected booking he has never warranted being the #2 guy behind Cena. By ratings, crowd reaction or merch salers not just Puke but Edge,Rey,HHH,Batista,Taker,Bryan etc had shown themselves to be better 2nd dog in WWE.


Not that I'm trying to defend Orton as someone who can lead a brand, but Edge never did this.

Smackdown was pretty much Batista's show between 2005 and mid 2008 since he was the tour leader. When he left for Raw in 2008 because that's where the USA Network wanted him, Triple H went to Smackdown to become tour leader instead, and Triple H then came back to Raw in early 2009 since it was Mania season.

Literally, the only time Edge got to "carry" the brand was in one or two quarters of 2009 but he had Jeff Hardy and CM Punk with him. Eventually, WWE brought back Undertaker and even Batista in 2009 because it wasn't going well. In 2010, when Edge had to shoulder the burden, the writing was already on the wall. He's no better than Orton when it comes to "carrying" a brand. About the only two brand leaders WWE have created since the Attitude Era who were successful are Cena/Batista. Even Lesnar and Angle didn't fare well in that department.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

TheGmGoken said:


> Give Randy his props. Before he joined authority he always was getting a reaction


Ah shitty reaction for a guy that is supposed to be 12 times world champion if you ask me.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Punk marks desperately using twisted PPV figures to support themselves.
> 
> The increase in that period is thanks to Wrestlemania 28, Extreme Rules 2012, and Summerslam 2012. You know, the PPVs headlined by Rock/Cena, Lesnar/Cena, and Triple H/Lesnar. You'll also notice how CM Punk failed to do better than Triple H from the previous year when given the same match with Lesnar. Not to mention, they're including Survivor Series 2011 where Rock was in a tag-team match and helped the PPV perform better than the previous year. But apparently, Triple H has the priviledge of working with him. Sure.
> 
> ...


Great post along with everything else you've said on this thread. I've been trying my best to not hate Punk after that interview despite how delusional he is regarding his own star power. But his marks just make it near impossible and remind me every time of why I enjoyed shitting on the guy for the past couple of years. 

And for some reason, they have a fixation for hating on Randy Orton even when he has nothing to do with the thread and hasn't even been mentioned. Sounds like they're butthurt over the fact that Randy's more accomplished and they have to make up for it by twisting facts around to make their hero seem like the bigger star.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Mark stereotyping is mark stereotyping
Mark War is Mark War
Marks are fighting


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Just asked this question in another thread but I feel it's suited here better and I'm curios what you guys think:

Assuming that what Punk said about him getting fired on his wedding day is true.....Whose call do you guys think that was? I lean HHH. Just IMO. I could be convinced otherwise with some evidence...

This really is the most interesting thing going in WWE and has been for me since D Bryan Mania or maybe some of the babyface Shield/early Rollins Ambrose feud.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

Its funny that 90% of Punk haters are just a bunch of Boreton marks that have exactly the same stupid mentality.

Stupidity is contagious.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Why are talking about this geek Orton now? :drake1


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Boo hoo about getting fired on your wedding day, you quit your job


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

TheGmGoken said:


> Give Randy his props. Before he joined authority he always was getting a reaction


I don't know if the Soccer Moms all orgasming in unison counts as getting a reaction.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

etched Chaos said:


> I don't know if the Soccer Moms all orgasming in unison counts as getting a reaction.


Then you don't know what a reaction is. Last time I check that's still a reaction.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

Snoth said:


> Just asked this question in another thread but I feel it's suited here better and I'm curios what you guys think:
> 
> Assuming that what Punk said about him getting fired on his wedding day is true.....*Whose call do you guys think that was? I lean HHH.* Just IMO. I could be convinced otherwise with some evidence...
> 
> This really is the most interesting thing going in WWE and has been for me since D Bryan Mania or maybe some of the babyface Shield/early Rollins Ambrose feud.


Obviously HHH. Paul Levesque & Phil Brooks obviously have personal disdain for each other which this situation is basically one trying to get one over on the other and have the last laugh. :agree: 

Fuck what's best for business. HHH's pride & ego comes first :agree:


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

NewJack's Shank said:


> Boo hoo about getting fired on your wedding day, you quit your job


He could have died if he didn't quit. Also he was willing to come back, but they suspended him and ignored him after the suspension was up, then fired him.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> Great post along with everything else you've said on this thread. I've been trying my best to not hate Punk after that interview despite how delusional he is regarding his own star power. But his marks just make it near impossible and remind me every time of why I enjoyed shitting on the guy for the past couple of years.
> 
> And for some reason, they have a fixation for hating on Randy Orton even when he has nothing to do with the thread and hasn't even been mentioned. Sounds like they're butthurt over the fact that Randy's more accomplished and they have to make up for it by twisting facts around to make their hero seem like the bigger star.


yep


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Man oh man there are some fucking idiots in here.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

http://chrisjerichoo.tumblr.com/post/104031279569/chris-jerichos-response-to-cm-punk-dropping-his

Jericho comments on the Punk podcast.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I sometimes wonder whether Shane McMahon stepped out on WWE, simply cause he´s a decent human being.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I expected a douchey response from Jericho, but he really is a good boi.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

Choke2Death said:


> Great post along with everything else you've said on this thread. I've been trying my best to not hate Punk after that interview despite *how delusional he is regarding his own star power. But his marks just make it near impossible and remind me every time of why I enjoyed shitting on the guy for the past couple of years.*
> 
> And for some reason, *they have a fixation for hating on Randy Orton* even when he has nothing to do with the thread and hasn't even been mentioned. Sounds like they're *butthurt over the fact that Randy's more accomplished and they have to make up for it by twisting facts around to make their hero seem like the bigger star.*


This guy knows. The fact that Punk's (and his fans') sense of entitlement far outweighs his marketability is so funny! Guy thinks he should be at top guy who main events as many Manias as Cena. And the marks be like, "Waaaaaaah merch sales waaaaaaaaaah!" Punk marks are the kind of guys who:

1. Are indy d-riders, who hate WWE
2. Social pariahs
3. "Martial arts" guys (not including amateur/freestyle wrestling fans/practitioners)
4. Dirty stoner punk rock guys who like to be "F*ck the regime, man" kind of guys
5. Guys who aren't comtact sport athletes

They hate Randy because he is what Punk will never be: crisp in the ring.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Vårmakos said:


> I expected a douchey response from Jericho, but he really is a good boi.


You should change the entries in your profile to PUNK, PUNK, PUNK, PUNK, PUNK, PUNK, PUNK, PUNK, PUNK, PUNK, PUNK, PUNK. :banderas


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

*im calling bs on punk confronting ryback to his face...*

So the guy breaks your ribs by giving you a stiff kick and takes liberties in the ring with you all the time. you say do and say nothing to him for monthsThen out of nowhere when he botches a table spot you call him dumb as fuck to his face.A....yeah im calling bs on that


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

Fuck man....Punk haters running wild brother. Will you all please unkout 

By the way Jericho at his trolling best, using a paid app to advertise that full discussion will be on podcast :jericho2


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

superplex23 said:


> This guy knows. The fact that Punk's (and his fans') sense of entitlement far outweighs his marketability is so funny! Guy thinks he should be at top guy who main events as many Manias as Cena. And the marks be like, "Waaaaaaah merch sales waaaaaaaaaah!" Punk marks are the kind of guys who:
> 
> 1. Are indy d-riders, who hate WWE
> 2. Social pariahs
> ...


This geek :ti

Please tell me where you got all that information breh. 

At least Punk won't be an old shriveled up prune and cripple that didn't know when to hang it up like the dude in your avi :toomanykobes 

unkout with the shitposts pls.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

superplex23 said:


> 4. Dirty stoner punk rock guys who like to be "F*ck the regime, man" kind of guys


You got me there; but dirty? =( 

I enjoyed this. I'd argue with some people on here about things but I'm too lazy. I can tell you that I feel a sense of closure now as a huge CM Punk fan and the fact that 2K showcase in WWE 2K15 has been constantly reminding me how much I miss Punk... Bastards.

And that I don't feel betrayed as a Punk or a wrestling fan. Man needed a break. He had a fucking staph infection.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

superplex23 said:


> This guy knows. The fact that Punk's (and his fans') sense of entitlement far outweighs his marketability is so funny! Guy thinks he should be at top guy who main events as many Manias as Cena. And the marks be like, "Waaaaaaah merch sales waaaaaaaaaah!" Punk marks are the kind of guys who:
> 
> 1. Are indy d-riders, who hate WWE
> 2. Social pariahs
> ...


You're a joke. :stupid:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Haters, did you even listen to the interview?


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

All I can say now is FUCK WWE, FUCK Vince, FUCK HHH, FUCK their shitty doctors, FUCK Rybotch and FUCK the fans who think wrestlers owe them shit. They don't owe us a damned thing. Most of what happened to Punk is the same shit other wrestlers have talked about in the past so this really wasn't that surprising. But still, fuck WWE.

Firing someone on their wedding day is pretty low even for Vince.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

NewJack's Shank said:


> Boo hoo about getting fired on your wedding day, you quit your job


Did you even think before you posted this?

How does one quit his job and then get fired?


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

superplex23 said:


> This guy knows. The fact that Punk's (and his fans') sense of entitlement far outweighs his marketability is so funny! Guy thinks he should be at top guy who main events as many Manias as Cena. And the marks be like, "Waaaaaaah merch sales waaaaaaaaaah!" Punk marks are the kind of guys who:
> 
> 1. Are indy d-riders, who hate WWE
> 2. Social pariahs
> ...



Your mentality is so fucked up and your idea of what is an real athlete is so fucking away of the reality that i'm just gonna ignore all this stupid shit you just wrote there.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

Colt Cobana to CM Punk


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

This fucking thread. It was only a matter of time. Some of ya'll "haters" need to live up to your name and unkout.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

unkout

Greatest smilie ever tbh.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

superplex23 said:


> This guy knows. The fact that Punk's (and his fans') sense of entitlement far outweighs his marketability is so funny! Guy thinks he should be at top guy who main events as many Manias as Cena. And the marks be like, "Waaaaaaah merch sales waaaaaaaaaah!" Punk marks are the kind of guys who:
> 
> 1. Are indy d-riders, who hate WWE
> 2. Social pariahs
> ...


Randy does the little things really well, the proble is he doesn't do anything that makes his matches stand out. He's a good worker but so was Lance Storm and nobody remembers his matches even though he might be one of the best wrestlers to ever lace up boots.

As for your other points :facepalm


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

superplex23 said:


> This guy knows. The fact that Punk's (and his fans') sense of entitlement far outweighs his marketability is so funny! Guy thinks he should be at top guy who main events as many Manias as Cena. And the marks be like, "Waaaaaaah merch sales waaaaaaaaaah!" Punk marks are the kind of guys who:
> 
> 1. Are indy d-riders, who hate WWE
> 2. Social pariahs
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


SIR ALONNE'S CHRISTMAS SEPPUKU said:


> *This geek* :ti
> 
> Please tell me where you got all that information breh.
> 
> ...


The kind of geek that would dunk on you, knock you clean over on the football field, and two leg takedown you over and over again.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


TheGmGoken said:


> You're a joke. :stupid:





superplex23 said:


> *1. Are indy d-riders, who hate WWE
> 2. Social pariahs
> 3. "Martial arts" guys (not including amateur/freestyle wrestling fans/practitioners)
> 4. Dirty stoner punk rock guys who like to be "F*ck the regime, man" kind of guys
> 5. Guys who aren't comtact sport athletes*


So which of the 1-5 are you guys?



Krispenwah said:


> Your mentality is so fucked up and your idea of *what is an real athlete* is so fucking away of the reality that i'm just gonna ignore all this stupid shit you just wrote there.


A guy who is a physical specimen, biomechanically efficient, fast, strong, can take a hit and give it back. Not a guy who cries about a botched table spot. He should try football as a running back or any other contact sport that doesn't involve acting.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


exile123 said:


> All I can say now is *FUCK WWE*, FUCK Vince, FUCK HHH, FUCK their shitty doctors, FUCK Rybotch and FUCK the fans who think wrestlers owe them shit. They don't owe us a damned thing. Most of what happened to Punk is the same shit other wrestlers have talked about in the past so this really wasn't that surprising. But still, *fuck WWE*.





superplex23 said:


> 1. Are indy d-riders, *who hate WWE*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Foz said:


> You got me there; but dirty? =(





superplex23 said:


> 4. Dirty stoner punk rock guys who like to be "F*ck the regime, man" kind of guys


The only honest guy here.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*My god... what this thread has become.









*


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

"You can't fire me--I'm not even at work!"


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

etched Chaos said:


> I don't know if the Soccer Moms all orgasming in unison counts as getting a reaction.


as opposed to a shit ton of internet dorks needing their Jergens and Kleenex? Its kinda the same thing, to be honest


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

> 1. Are indy d-riders, who hate WWE
> 2. Social pariahs
> 3. "Martial arts" guys (not including amateur/freestyle wrestling fans/practitioners)
> 4. Dirty stoner punk rock guys who like to be "F*ck the regime, man" kind of guys
> 5. Guys who aren't comtact sport athletes


1. I've never ever watched anything other than WWE
2. I'm a sociable guy actually
3. Nope
4. I don't like punk rock
5. I play football and I run indoor track.

I'm a Punk fan. So what? Don't stereotype pleas . I understand Punk isn't a ratings or draw guy but I still a fan. But you'll think I'm stupid. IDC. I got my favorites and you got yours. Respect opinions.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

exile123 said:


> All I can say now is FUCK WWE, FUCK Vince, FUCK HHH, FUCK their shitty doctors, FUCK Rybotch and FUCK the fans who think wrestlers owe them shit. They don't owe us a damned thing. Most of what happened to Punk is the same shit other wrestlers have talked about in the past so this really wasn't that surprising. But still, fuck WWE.
> 
> *Firing someone on their wedding day is pretty low even for Vince*.


Then don't walk out on your contract and things like this won't happen.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

To those who are arguing about ratings and buyrates, the whole podcast is about how poorly ran the wwe is to the point where they hold back talent just because.... 

- Won't let Punk have time off to heal injuries
- Won't let Punk get sponsors, but Lesnar has ads on his trunks
- Won't allow him to walk a UFC fighter to a fight cause too "barbaric", but HHH walks Mayweather to the Ring

etc... to name a few. 



Its hard to argue a wrestlers self worth because WWE and Vince have refused to put over talent. Bray Wyatt, Ziggler, Cesaro, Ryback, Zack Ryder, Sandow etc are seemingly punished for getting over. Bryan and Punk has had cult followings and wwe are still hesitant on giving them the ball. There is no equal opportunity because WWE divides the cake and decides who gets a piece. 

So you can argue about ratings but its futile, because we never see any wrestlers in full potential other than John Cena. Its a meaningless conversation.


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

Rexx said:


> Again with this stupid shit? Punks average viewership gain in 2012 was good, *especially for a man that was basically a mid carder*. If raw drew shit overall is not his fault, he wasn't even the top guy in this period of the year, it was John Cena.
> 
> Punk bring in viewers with a lot of frequency, especially during 2011 and 2013, when he was gaining more than 600,000 viewers in segments with non-stop stars like Curtis Axel and Alberto Del Rio.
> 
> You fuckers just cant stop talking about how bad did Raw during 2012 even when he had nothing to do with that, look for another stupid argument.


A mid card WWE Champ, I don't remember the last time I seen one of those...:lel


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Maybe Vince just has an issue with UFC and didn't want his wrestler walking a UFC fighter to the Octagon. Batista escorted Manny to the ring back in 2009 and that was years before Punk thought to escort Sonnen or Triple H walked out there with Mayweather. It's probably happened before as well for all I know with other wrestlers.



WM17 said:


> A mid card WWE Champ, I don't remember the last time I seen one of those...:lel


There's been quite a few of them in the past four years. Guys like Miz, Del Rio, Sheamus. They may as well be mid-carders because the only reason they became "main eventers" is because WWE was desperate. Although Sheamus is a solid ring worker as is Del Rio.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

superplex23 said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> The kind of geek that would dunk on you, knock you clean over on the football field, and two leg takedown you over and over again.
> ...



-He likes "real athletes"
-Hate guys that practice MMA.
-Mark for a guy that hardly moves inside the ring other
than his basic fives moves of doom.

Basically, you contradict yourself with a lot of shit and a totally divergent thinking.

And for the record, you rip on a guy that basically was wrestling with several and dangerous injuries throughout his career, only because he ask for a safe worker, showing that you don't know a shit about what is a real athlete and about professional wrestling.

Randy Orton is light years away from being a great in ring performer as Cm Punk.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

superplex23 said:


> This guy knows. The fact that Punk's (and his fans') sense of entitlement far outweighs his marketability is so funny! Guy thinks he should be at top guy who main events as many Manias as Cena. And the marks be like, "Waaaaaaah merch sales waaaaaaaaaah!" Punk marks are the kind of guys who:
> 
> 1. Are indy d-riders, who hate WWE
> 2. Social pariahs
> ...


I doubt the Orton hate has anything with his superior athleticism, they're just butthurt over his success and hate the fact he's got the WWE machine behind him.

They also love Punk so much because they relate to his "I want everything handed to me on a silver platter because I say and believe I'm the best" attitude. Not saying they all are, but many are probably walking IWC stereotypes like the ones you described and think the world owes them something.

I mean, Punk made some great points in the interview and if you go back and read my first post here, I spoke more favorably than negatively about the things he said, but the delusion that he should've been face of the company when he openly said numerous times he'll retire by 2015 and that he's a known asshole is comical.

Have some rep.


----------



## pochepiller (Feb 21, 2005)

Something is really broken in the WWE to have a top athlete just walk away. Give vacation, its that simple.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> I doubt the Orton hate has anything with his superior athleticism, they're just butthurt over his success and hate the fact he's got the WWE machine behind him.
> 
> They also love Punk so much because they relate to his "I want everything handed to me on a silver platter because I say and believe I'm the best" attitude. Not saying they all are, but many are probably walking IWC stereotypes like the ones you described and think the world owes them something.
> 
> ...


Why are you putting all Punk fans in one category?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

TheGmGoken said:


> Why are you putting all Punk fans in one category?


Looks like you didn't read my post at all.



> *Not saying they all are*, but many are probably walking IWC stereotypes like the ones you described and think the world owes them something.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

TheGmGoken said:


> Why are you putting all Punk fans in one category?


You've read one Punk mark post you've read them all


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Maybe Vince just has an issue with UFC and didn't want his wrestler walking a UFC fighter to the Octagon. Batista escorted Manny to the ring back in 2009 and that was years before Punk thought to escort Sonnen or Triple H walked out there with Mayweather. It's probably happened before as well for all I know with other wrestlers.


*That's probably true. But with the reason given why he doesn't want his wrestlers escorting MMA guys to the ring just makes me laugh. I wonder if Vince knows how many boxers have died in the ring compared to MMA fighters. *


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

NewJack's Shank said:


> You've read one Punk mark post you've read them all


Can say the same about his haters.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

To those making huge deal out of Punk being fired on his wedding day: Trips texted him 2 days before asking "can we talk?" Of course Punk blew him off. Feel so bad for Trips, he was just trying to be a good friend and reach out...


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

smh. I like Punk and Orton. I never in my life have watched any wrestling promotion besides WWF/WWE, unless old ECW/WCW videos on YT count. Punk brought me back into wrestling because I loved him on the mic. he was funny (watch the yt video of him doing commentary) said a lot of stuff I felt was true about the product, and I liked his in ring skills. Nobody else in the E on the mic did anything for me when I got back into wrestling in 2011-2012ish. Not to say there weren't good ppl. I also am not a stoner lmao. C2D is a good poster but is known to strongly dislike Punk, so w/e. 

I feel from watching the video Punk was mostly right but I honestly felt he did whine about some stuff a bit much. The Undertaker part being #1. But I get he wanted to ME mania. He also never said he should be the face. He just wanted to ME ONE damn WRESTLE MANIA. He even said he could lose to cena or rock right away in a 3 way elimination match. It was his dream to main event mania, and he deserved to at least once.

Bottom line, people can say what they want, and label fans of a wrestler, it doesn't matter. Punk has a huge following and it's for a good fucking reason. He is/was a very good wrestler and entertainer.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Krispenwah said:


> Can say the same about his haters.


Pretty much, this whole thread is multiple pages of people saying the exact same shit


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Punk brings up serious issues regarding WWE internally including health, ignorance, etc etc and all people can do is fall back on draws, buy rates, and petty insults

This is why WWE is still alive regardless of what crap they release


----------



## AngryMrBungle (Dec 1, 2014)

GitRekt said:


> smh. He even said he could lose to cena or rock right away in a 3 way elimination match. It was his dream to main event mania, and he deserved to at least once.


Yea that says a lot about his character and priorities to me. He would rather be in a throwaway match where he lost right away just because it was labeled the main event than be in the match of the night with Taker. He also should have been paid tens of millions not just millions. Dude says some legit stuff on that podcast but the egomaniacal nonsense he spews far outweighs anything legit he said.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So many Friday references! Hahahaha
"How you gonna get fired on yo day off?"


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

AngryMrBungle said:


> Yea that says a lot about his character and priorities to me. He would rather be in a throwaway match where he lost right away just because it was labeled the main event than be in the match of the night with Taker. He also should have been paid tens of millions not just millions. Dude says some legit stuff on that podcast but the egomaniacal nonsense he spews far outweighs anything legit he said.


He whined a bit too much in some area's for sure. I'm sure all of them feel they're underpaid, not just him. We all do with our jobs. He prob did earn them that much, but no, he shouldn't have made that much 100%


I said the Undertaker was the part that was #1 for me. Just saying I can understand the frustration. He wanted to main event and he didn't from 2006-2013. I'm glad he had the match w Taker. It was the best part of the show.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

AngryMrBungle said:


> Yea that says a lot about his character and priorities to me. He would rather be in a throwaway match where he lost right away just because it was labeled the main event than be in the match of the night with Taker. He also should have been paid tens of millions not just millions. Dude says some legit stuff on that podcast but the egomaniacal nonsense he spews far outweighs anything legit he said.


It's called ambition and everybody should be like him.

When you know you're good, you ask for more, not only conform with any crap, that's the problem with most of the superstars of today, Austin has said this before.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Krispenwah said:


> It's called ambition and everybody should be like him.
> 
> When you know you're good, you ask for more, not only conform with any crap, that's the problem with most of the superstars of today, Austin has said this before.


You're right. I know I'm good and I'm not gonna put up with this shit anymore. Someone make me an Admin of this forum or I'm done.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

NewJack's Shank said:


> You've read one Punk mark post you've read them all


Really now? That's...ignorant to say.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

TheGmGoken said:


> Really now? That's...ignorant to say.


I've been called worse:cutler


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

Choke2Death said:


> I doubt the Orton hate has anything with his superior athleticism, they're just butthurt over his success and hate the fact he's got the WWE machine behind him.
> 
> They also love Punk so much because they relate to his "I want everything handed to me on a silver platter because I say and believe I'm the best" attitude. Not saying they all are, but many are probably walking IWC stereotypes like the ones you described and think the world owes them something.
> 
> ...


If they booked him better he wouldn't have retired by 2015.. think about it for a second he jobbed to The Rock, HHH, Undertaker, and Lesnar with not a single one over them. Thats BS and u know it.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

evilshade said:


> To those making huge deal out of Punk being fired on his wedding day: Trips texted him 2 days before asking "can we talk?" Of course Punk blew him off. Feel so bad for Trips, he was just trying to be a good friend and reach out...


He was probably going to try to negotiate a workable schedule and future terms with C.M Phil but of course Phil ducked him.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

Krispenwah said:


> -He likes "real athletes"
> -Hate guys that practice MMA.
> -Mark for a guy that hardly moves inside the ring other
> than his basic fives moves of doom.
> ...


Actually love guys that practice MMA. Did you see Brock Lesnar in my current favs? Notice the "speech marks" around the world martial arts? That's a shot at guys who think Punk does MMA after taking a few classes.

Hardly moves inside the ring? You mean when he launches up off the ground with mega hops and horizontally extends his body to hit his RKO? Or his superplex, or his powerslam? You call them basic because they aren't suicide dives and springboard clotheslines? You mean the guy whose technique is flawless when executing his moves? When you say 'hardly moves' you must mean his heel ring psychology that he does on purpose to work the crowd. Not everybody has to do every move off the ropes. It's called telling a story.

I'm ripping on a guy who cried about getting hurt as if nobody before him has been hurt in the ring.

In-ring? So sloppy kicks and messy biomechanics are better than perfectly executed traditional wrestling techniques?? Try again kid.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Good podcast. I'm no Punk hater but you can't help but believe he's exaggerating some of the things a bit. I mean come on, vince, HHH, etc they must be big a-holes but they do know your worth. They wouldn't purposefully be putting you through all of this.

Also, his last comments about that fan at the hawks game wasn't right. Should just admit that he was tired and it was wrong of him to ignore that kid. 

So he does come across as a bit whiny but then again he's better than 90 percent of pro wrestlers out there.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I remember the dirt sheets saying I think it was 2 years ago now, Mark Henry getting injured and he got in trouble because he had to pull out of some events. He was picked on for being soft. He came back to work and got even more hurt... 

Just sayin'


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> He was probably going to try to negotiate a workable schedule and future terms with C.M Phil but of course Phil ducked him.


Even though Phil texted him he'll call him first thing back from his honeymoon? :jordan4

Way to prove you geeks didn't even listen to the podcast :lose


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

SIR ALONNE'S CHRISTMAS SEPPUKU said:


> Even though Phil texted him he'll call him first thing back from his honeymoon? :jordan4
> 
> Way to prove you geeks didn't even listen to the podcast :lose


Uggghhh people still say geeks It ain't 2012 round hurr :fuckthis


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

superplex23 said:


> 1. Are indy d-riders, who hate WWE
> 2. Social pariahs
> 3. "Martial arts" guys (not including amateur/freestyle wrestling fans/practitioners)
> 4. Dirty stoner punk rock guys who like to be "F*ck the regime, man" kind of guys
> 5. Guys who aren't comtact sport athletes


:maury

The worst generalization I think I've ever read. Stop pretending you know anything about other fans just because you hate a wrestler they love. Just awful.

Punk haters are probably even worse than Punk marks and posts like these is the reason why.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

I'll just throw in my two cents...

Sat through the whole thing. Glad he finally broke his silence.

It's not surprising one bit that people still rag on him for doing all of this. It also wouldn't be surprising that 99% of those same people have never been passionate about work, or even had a full-time job for that matter. It could be pro wrestling, a warehouse, or hell, even a fast food joint. If you work ten times harder than the majority of your co-workers who get all these perks that you DESERVE just because they have connections or are just liked more for some bullshit reason, you'd be just as pissed too. Even though I'm a huge fan of CM Punk the wrestler and character, Phil Brooks really reminds me of myself. If I was put in the same situation, especially with that whole staph infection fiasco, I would have done the same exact fucking thing. It's not about money, it's about the _principle_ that money brings. Again, if you work harder, or even just as hard as others, you should be rewarded/compensated for that. And it's kinda strange to actually hear things that many here discussed such as the idea that Brock doesn't deserve to go over as much as a full timer, HHH intentionally shutting down 2012 Punk, Vince only caring about Cena, etc, etc. All of those things are easy to post about, but actually hearing it from someone on the legit inside is kinda scary actually.

And my opinion here doesn't revolve around me being a Punk mark. It could be anybody on the roster, past or present. If John Cena went through this exact situation, I'd share the same opinion from a straight-up punch a timeclock, workhorse perspective. It doesn't matter who it is, hard work should be rewarded over popularity (wrestling or not). Especially when you could have dropped dead from a staph infection at any moment.

I still have a small bit of faith he'll show his face again one day. If Bret, Warrior and Heyman came back, I still have faith Punk will be on WWE TV one day. In a wrestling capacity, though? Nah.

And getting fired on your wedding day would kinda piss me off too :lol


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

KoЯn;42472122 said:


> :maury
> 
> The worst generalization I think I've ever read. Stop pretending you know anything about other fans just because you hate a wrestler they love. Just awful.
> 
> Punk haters are probably even worse than Punk marks and posts like these is the reason why.


Guarantee 90% of the Punk marks are in there.

And I don't hate Punk. Just delusional marks


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i really wish i could read the debate on whether this was a shoot, or a work. i'm sure there's an argument somewhere in here, but i'm not going through 130 pages.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

superplex23 said:


> Actually love guys that practice MMA. Did you see Brock Lesnar in my current favs? Notice the "speech marks" around the world martial arts? That's a shot at guys who think Punk does MMA after taking a few classes.
> 
> Hardly moves inside the ring? You mean when he launches up off the ground with mega hops and horizontally extends his body to hit his RKO? Or his superplex, or his powerslam? You call them basic because they aren't suicide dives and springboard clotheslines? You mean the guy whose technique is flawless when executing his moves? When you say 'hardly moves' you must mean his heel ring psychology that he does on purpose to work the crowd. Not everybody has to do every move off the ropes. It's called telling a story.
> 
> ...


But but.. Punk can tell a story in the ring!, no matter how bad his matches from a technical and athletic point of view is, his "ring psychology" can bail him out


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

KoЯn;42472122 said:


> Punk haters are probably even worse than Punk marks and posts like these is the reason why.


They are even more delusional than Punk marks, but they think they're always right, so just say "yes, you're so right" whenever they post their bullshit biased opinion on something.



-SAW- said:


> Post full of awesomeness and truthfulness


So much of this. :clap:clap:clap:clap Although prepared to be flooded with "LOL Punk dickrider" comments.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Maybe if Punk talked to Triple H and didn't shrug him off they might have reconciled to a degree, or given him notice of his release in a more proper manner. However, him telling them talk to me later, and bare in mind we don't know what he said exactly in that text if it was vulgar or polite, might have given WWE the hint that it's better to just send him his termination papers. 

I mean Punk had to expect a reaction from WWE, you don't just walk out on them the way he did, and think they're not going to take offense. 

Also is there any evidence to Ryback being a steroid guy? If there is anyone that looks like it then probably it's him, but Punk just said "he knows it when he sees it" which isn't much evidence and just speculation. I mean what happens if that hurts Ryebacks push if he gets steroid chants? I know some people might not care, but that's his money that Punk is potentially messing with, you know his freaking job? 

Those health allegations are really damning if true though, and I wonder if Randy Orton suffered a concussion at Money in the Bank during the Ladder match.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

kimino said:


> But but.. Punk can tell a story in the ring!, no matter how bad his matches from a technical and athletic point of view is, his "ring psychology" can bail him out


This is true. Punk is an excellent actor. Sells pain and anger better than most. Good facial expressions


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

superplex23 said:


> Actually love guys that practice MMA. Did you see Brock Lesnar in my current favs? Notice the "speech marks" around the world martial arts? That's a shot at guys who think Punk does MMA after taking a few classes.
> 
> Hardly moves inside the ring? You mean when he launches up off the ground with mega hops and horizontally extends his body to hit his RKO? Or his superplex, or his powerslam? You call them basic because they aren't suicide dives and springboard clotheslines? You mean the guy whose technique is flawless when executing his moves? When you say 'hardly moves' you must mean his heel ring psychology that he does on purpose to work the crowd. Not everybody has to do every move off the ropes. It's called telling a story.
> 
> ...


Is this guy for real? fpalm

Nope.. You're always ripping on Bryan and Punk because they practice MMA and they bring this style to the ring, and prise Orton a man who never in his life has been close to practice a real fighting style...Now you say you like people who practice MMA? Fucking lol..

You're just trying to decorate a lot of crap with pretty words, Orton barely moves his ass inside the ring, he's is mechanic, repetitive and predictable, see his matches is like watching a repeat again and again, he just goes out there and does the same basic routine again and again like following a line, following to a lot of restholds. You call this shit a superior athlete and perfectly executed techniques? Telling a story?










I'm not saying Orton is a bad athlete, but he's farm from being impressive and i'm telling you right now, your concept of athleticism is not aligned with your concept about Orton.

"I'm ripping on a guy who cried about getting hurt as if nobody before him has been hurt in the ring."

Keep saying this, you're just showing your ignorance about this thread, the interview and about pretty much everything related to pro wrestling or about Cm Punk.

And what the fuck are you talking about? :lol Cm Punk roundhouse kicks are perfectly executed. As many more moves of his beatiful moveset.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

Hazzard said:


> Anyone know what Russo had to say about the interview?


he said



> "A midget should be thankful for his run in the WWE, and should not whine about Main-Event while having a charisma of a janitor,he also added people don't care about Wrestling and Moments Draws Rating for example Rock austin and Hogan will draw 10 times more compared to two vanilla midgets giving best match of their life"


:russo


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

kimino said:


> But but.. Punk can tell a story in the ring!, no matter how bad his matches from a technical and athletic point of view is, his "ring psychology" can bail him out


Punk is one of the few great technical wrestlers WWE had in his roster along with Daniel Bryan.

Are we seriously comparing Orton's inexistent technical wrestling with Cm Punk?

what da fuck. :maury :maury


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

Rexx said:


> Punk is one of the few great technical wrestlers WWE had in his roster along with Daniel Bryan.
> 
> Are we seriously comparing Orton's inexistent technical wrestling with Cm Punk?
> 
> what da fuck. :maury :maury


Please stop, you're implying CM Punk was above average in the ring, you're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

Devil's Anthem said:


> Please stop, you're implying CM Punk was above average in the ring, you're embarrassing yourself.


Seriously, these trolls should be banned from these site ASAP.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

You're as bad as them. Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

Krispenwah said:


> Is this guy for real? fpalm
> 
> Nope.. You're always ripping on Bryan and Punk because they practice MMA and they bring this style to the ring, and prise Orton a man who never in his life has been close to practice a real fighting style...Now you say you like people who practice MMA? Fucking lol..
> 
> ...


I love MMA. That's why I watch it. I watch WWE for wrestling entertainment, not MMA entertainment.

I watch WWE to see guys perform wrestling techs to a high degree. Which is what Randy does. As for athleticism, pound for pound, guys like Randy have the best power: speed ratio and biomechanics on the roster. Whether or not he has been in a real competitive combat sport is irrelevant. His sport is wrestling entertainment, and he does it with perfect form. Is that not athleticism? Or do you mean flippy spinny springboardy off the rope shit?

He's a heel dumbass! He has to slow it down and pose and have crazy eyes to piss the crowd off so the face can have a hot spot and get the crowd cheering again. That's the story telling playboy.

So are you saying Punk wasn't mad about the botched table spot? So Ryback botched. As if nobody has ever botched. So he starts crying about steroids and what not to attack the guy. 

And that photo shows Punk kicking with the inside of his ankle. He didn't even turn his hip to kick with the correct part of his foot


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not a big Punk fan anymore but debating his wrestling ability is stupid, he's a great heel too


----------



## GrendelPryme (Feb 19, 2011)

To the guy who said Orton has never been around any real fighting styles you know he was a marine right yes I know he went awal also he grew up with a very talented wrestler as a father and grandfather he does piss me off because he has alot of talent and some times he just does not live up to it.As for ring psychology I am sorry punk was good on the mic but cant touch Orton in that department.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Just read this guy's thoughts on the podcast... 
http://nodq.com/columns/419420317.shtml

He's definitely not on Punk's side


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Lariatoh! said:


> Just read this guy's thoughts on the podcast...
> http://nodq.com/columns/419420317.shtml
> 
> He's definitely not on Punk's side


You read all that?


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Rexx said:


> Punk is one of the few great technical wrestlers WWE had in his roster along with Daniel Bryan.
> 
> Are we seriously comparing Orton's inexistent technical wrestling with Cm Punk?
> 
> what da fuck. :maury :maury


Punk isn't a technical wrestler. He was good at selling though. He always was.


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of Orton and Punk, So if i'm going to talk strengths and weaknesses in ring, 

Cm punk Is better at portraying his character and working the crowd but honestly now i think about it they are pretty damn close but i'd still give the edge to punk, 

Orton is more crisp and has a better flow in the ring, His almost robotic in the ring when he gets into that zone, 


I really enjoyed the interview, But i'm not taking everything punk said as 100% fact though, Their was some holes in his story but i'm not saying saying his flat out lying either, I listened to the whole interview and it entertained me so i'm not complaining and it's good that he explained why he left, Creative differences, injury, burnt out, that's what i put cm punk leaving down too and i'm proud of him for walking out regardless of why he did it, 

life is too short to be doing that shit forever, You need breaks to enjoy life, heal up and all that, i couldn't put myself throw that in all honestly, I think punks career span was the perfect length, and he got out at the right time, Their was nothing left for him to do their anyway,


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

GitRekt said:


> smh. I like Punk and Orton. I never in my life have watched any wrestling promotion besides WWF/WWE, unless old ECW/WCW videos on YT count. Punk brought me back into wrestling because I loved him on the mic. he was funny (watch the yt video of him doing commentary) said a lot of stuff I felt was true about the product, and I liked his in ring skills. Nobody else in the E on the mic did anything for me when I got back into wrestling in 2011-2012ish. Not to say there weren't good ppl. I also am not a stoner lmao. C2D is a good poster but is known to strongly dislike Punk, so w/e.
> 
> I feel from watching the video Punk was mostly right but I honestly felt he did whine about some stuff a bit much. The Undertaker part being #1. But I get he wanted to ME mania. He also never said he should be the face. He just wanted to ME ONE damn WRESTLE MANIA. He even said he could lose to cena or rock right away in a 3 way elimination match. It was his dream to main event mania, and he deserved to at least once.
> 
> Bottom line, people can say what they want, and label fans of a wrestler, it doesn't matter. Punk has a huge following and it's for a good fucking reason. He is/was a very good wrestler and entertainer.


He has a huge following because no one dissected what he said back in Vegas. He's a non drawing jealous motherfucker who thinks he's an equal of Stone Cold from 1998. He's out of his mind. The doctor part? Sad story but he should of been smarter than to get yanked around like that.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT said:


> I'm a huge fan of Orton and Punk, So if i'm going to talk strengths and weaknesses in ring,
> 
> Cm punk Is better at portraying his character and working the crowd but honestly now i think about it they are pretty damn close but i'd still give the edge to punk,
> 
> ...


Orton has main evented lot of wrestlemanias but punk hasn't.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Orton has main evented two, not a lot. :ti


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

It was a very interesting listen. I've always disliked CM Punk and haven't really ever been shy about it. 

With that being said, he made some good points throughout this podcast but still came across as bitter and entitled. There's definitely a gray area here that most people aren't willing to see. It's either "fuck punk" or "this man is a god". 

Truth is, he's just like any other disgruntled former WWE employee. He's got valid points, but a lot of sour grapes about things too. 

I'd be very interested in hearing a counter to his statements though.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Krispenwah said:


> Is this guy for real? fpalm
> 
> Nope.. You're always ripping on Bryan and Punk because they practice MMA and they bring this style to the ring, and prise Orton a man who never in his life has been close to practice a real fighting style...Now you say you like people who practice MMA? Fucking lol..
> 
> ...


I could care less if Punk practices MMA in the basement with the lights turned off. That's not being athletic or a bad ***. At the end of the day Punk and Bryan have glorified gym memberships and the idea that they can fight is no more realistic than the idea that Batista can go MMA. As Kobe Bryant would say there's a difference between swimming with the sharks and watching them on the Discovery Channel. Punk and Bryan do train MMA so they can say they're tough. How far they can go you'll never know though. 

Taking it back to wrestling in the case of Bryan he absolutely conveys a sense offensive wrestling and athleticism and I'm not going to take anything away from him because he is best wrestler period in just about every sense in the WWE but CM Punk did a bunch of slow *** kicks and some holds. He's good wrestler with his story telling but no he never displayed great athleticism. A white belt and training under the tutelage of Al Bundy isn't going to convince me that you got a real jiu jitsu master out there.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> I could care less if Punk practices MMA in the basement with the lights turned off. That's not being athletic or a bad ***. *At the end of the day Punk and Bryan have glorified gym memberships and the idea that they can fight is no more realistic than the idea that Batista can go MMA.* As Kobe Bryant would say there's a difference between swimming with the sharks and watching them on the Discovery Channel. Punk and Bryan do train MMA so they can say they're tough. How far they can go you'll never know though.
> 
> Taking it back to wrestling in the case of Bryan he absolutely conveys a sense offensive wrestling and athleticism and I'm not going to take anything away from him because he is best wrestler period in just about every sense in the WWE but CM Punk did a bunch of slow *** kicks and some holds. He's good wrestler with his story telling but no he never displayed great athleticism. A white belt and training under the tutelage of Al Bundy isn't going to convince me that you got a real jiu jitsu master out there.


I agree with all of this.

At least Batista has actually competed in an actual MMA event, though.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I've never liked Punk, and I haven't been afraid to say it.

Punk earned alot of my respect here though, he's really confirmed alot of my speculation & my opinion on how this company operates, and he was battling through alot of injuries, it was also interesting to hear his mindset which I respect.

Him saying some of the stuff about Brock/Taker/Rock I didn't agree with, especially him saying that wrestlemania was the draw not the Rock (completely disagree), and him thinking he should have gone over on Taker or Lesnar, but aside from that I pretty much agree with and understand everything else he said, that's the one thing that stood out for me that I didn't like, but yeah aside from that as I said he earned my respect here & I like him more than I did before I clicked on the interview that's for sure.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

According to bleacher report [Not the most reliable source].
They think punk will eventually come back to wwe.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2282724-why-cm-punk-will-eventually-return-to-wwe-despite-scathing-podcast-critique


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

The Regent Alien. said:


> According to bleacher report [Not the most reliable source].
> They think punk will eventually come back to wwe.
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2282724-why-cm-punk-will-eventually-return-to-wwe-despite-scathing-podcast-critique


he'd probably be better off in New Japan, the'll pay him and his schedule will be 3 weeks at a time.


----------



## WBS (Apr 19, 2014)

This happened one and a half year ago :

Backstage at RAW this week, Triple H reportedly 'blew a gasket' on Ryback for his botched spot at the end of the match with Daniel Bryan where he was supposed to protect Bryan and catch him then put him through a table.

It was seen as 'careless and reckless' that Ryback just let Bryan bump to the outside and did not know how to improvise after completely botching it. According to a source, Triple H got face to face on Ryback and was screaming ' carelessness ' at him.

This continues to hurt the stock of Ryback. Not only was Triple H upset with the spot but CM Punk and John Cena were vocal about it as well. Cena is someone that rarely calls out others, so when he does, people listen.

So at the time Cena, but especially HHH, were sidings against Rybotch...


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

The road dogg defends wwe.
http://whatculture.com/wwe/road-dogg-defends-wwe-cm-punks-criticisms.php


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The Regent Alien. said:


> According to bleacher report [Not the most reliable source].
> They think punk will eventually come back to wwe.
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2282724-why-cm-punk-will-eventually-return-to-wwe-despite-scathing-podcast-critique


I still think that he is never going to wrestle again.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

I finally got around to listening to the podcast and boy it was great to finally hear what he had to say. I'm not surprised that this thread has turned into a shitshow of people calling eachother 'marks' and using terms such as 'butthurt' and 'crybaby' rather than have a proper discussion about anything and not let our personal opinions blind us to the real issues.

We know that he has been dicked around by management for ages. We know that the company has poor management and no planning for the future, John Cena is the only guy they care about, this sort of thing is in reports every week. Many of you I've seen complain about these sorts of things, but when Punk says it, you call him a 'whiner' and a 'quitter'. So many of you are hypocrites.

Admittedly, I'm a big Punk fan, but I don't allow my personal feelings about him shroud my perception of what he has to say. For example, I don't particularly like the way he ripped on Ryback. I don't particularly care for Ryback and the guy has always seemed a little dangerous to me, but still I don't think it's cool.

I would like to hear the other side of the story, but it's difficult. You have to remember that WWE will have their image to protect and history has shown that they're far more likely to lie about things to do so. But Punk doesn't really have anything to lose here, he has more credibility in my eyes.

Either way, it was hella entertaining to listen to. He had a lot of interesting things to say and also confirmed some things we had always suspected as well. Though at the same time, it's all a bit scary. Particularly the stuff to do with his health. The doctor he saw just sounds so damn incompetent. Also listening to him mention working through a concussion made me shiver a little bit as I remembered what happened to Bret Hart. Working through a concussion (because of WCW's incompetence) resulted in a severely debilitating stroke, in case you didn't know.

But whatever my opinion is or yours, guys, just calm down.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

CM DRUNK RULES!


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

WBS said:


> It was seen as 'careless and reckless' that Ryback just let Bryan bump to the outside and did not know how to improvise after completely botching it. According to a source, Triple H got face to face on Ryback and was screaming ' carelessness ' at him.


"Carelessness! Carelessness! Carelessness!" :lmao :lmao


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I think Punk will one day wrestle again, time heals all wounds and money does talk. Plus if he and AJ ever have kids I bet he'd love for them to see him wrestle live in person one day too and where better than for him to work for the WWE. That being said, I would't rule out him doing a one-off for an ROH, PWG or even NJPW some day when he gets that itch.*


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

When exactly is the second part of the interview?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Lastier said:


> When exactly is the second part of the interview?


Thursday, it's when he'll answer fan questions, no doubt they're going to ask him about Ryback's responses and Triple H apparently "fuming" which knowing what we know of Punk, he'd probably laugh at.


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

Twisted14 said:


> I finally got around to listening to the podcast and boy it was great to finally hear what he had to say. I'm not surprised that this thread has turned into a shitshow of people calling eachother 'marks' and using terms such as 'butthurt' and 'crybaby' rather than have a proper discussion about anything and not let our personal opinions blind us to the real issues.
> 
> *We know that he has been dicked around by management for ages. We know that the company has poor management and no planning for the future, John Cena is the only guy they care about, this sort of thing is in reports every week. Many of you I've seen complain about these sorts of things, but when Punk says it, you call him a 'whiner' and a 'quitter'. So many of you are hypocrites.*
> 
> ...


I agree that it was interesting to hear Punk confirm many things that we suspected all along. Like the fact that he was angry over not being treated as a "top guy." And I think he is 100% correct in that aspect. He should have been given that top spot in 2012, rather than playing second fiddle to Cena, Rock, and others--despite being the most over guy in the company, outselling Cena in merchandise, and making headlines outside of WWE. If Vince would have just gotten behind Punk and really pushed him as the top guy, he would have been on that same level as Rock, Taker, Lesnar, etc. He had the talent, charisma, and popularity--he just didn't have the company's support. It's really sad and frustrating. I mean, the fact that Punk was enjoying a highly successful run as a babyface Champion until Vince forced him to turn heel and job to the Rock--that alone justifies him being pissed and quitting the company, IMO. It's just mind boggling.


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

Fuck Punk for walking out on the company and taking so long to explain it to the fans who supported him and made him the superstar that he was.

Fuck the WWE for forcing him to wrestle in such poor physical condition, if the MRSA thing is indeed true.

Simple as that.


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

When Punk left, I was really pissed, and I've done my fair share of trashing him on this site. After listening to the podcast however, I can't be mad at him anymore. I don't think he has any reason to lie, and he's gotten me on his side. I'll eat my humble pie.


----------



## AngryMrBungle (Dec 1, 2014)

Krispenwah said:


> It's called ambition and everybody should be like him.
> 
> When you know you're good, you ask for more, not only conform with any crap, that's the problem with most of the superstars of today, Austin has said this before.


Agree. But I am not sure Punk was main event worthy until around the pipebomb. He was a solid character before that but didn't REALLY get big until after that.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes Era said:


> Punk isn't a technical wrestler. He was good at selling though. He always was.


Nah, keep trying.

Even though Punk changed his wrestling style a lot when he came to WWE, he was still more of a technical wrestler than Bryan was his last days of his career, who decreased a lot in technical ability after starting to use 2000 kicks for match.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Rexx said:


> Even though Punk changed his wrestling style a lot when he came to WWE, he was still more of a technical wrestler than Bryan was his last days of his career, who decreased a lot in technical ability after starting to use 2000 kicks for match.


His in-ring style is called garbage. As much as i like Punk and his WWE character the only matches that i find entertaining with him are the ones where he is tossed around the ring like a ragdoll by Lesnar or Taker.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

CM Punk was great in all areas, perfect mix of mat wrestling, high flying, kicks and strikes, keeps a fantastic pace, extremely agile, impressive with submissions, great in ring psychology, selling, story telling, can have a great match with nearly everyone.

Probably on of the most complete wrestlers that had the bussines.. Is impressive that people still choosing his work when he was totally damaged and injured..But anyway.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Xderby said:


> His in-ring style is called garbage. As much as i like Punk and his WWE character the only matches that i find entertaining with him are the ones where he is tossed around the ring like a ragdoll by Lesnar or Taker.


Weird how a fan of someone enjoys seeing that someone beaten and drag around like a ragdoll. Thats like saying, "i like the Bulls a lot, but i only enjoy their games when they are being blown up by the Heat or the Spurs." Try to find sense in that sentence.


Oh and BTW, Punk in-ring skill was really good, he was really one of the best in the world in that area.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

DemBoy said:


> *Weird* how a fan of someone enjoys seeing that someone beaten and drag around like a ragdoll. Thats like saying, "i like the Bulls a lot, but i only enjoy their games when they are being blown up by the Heat or the Spurs." Try to find sense in that sentence.
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW, Punk in-ring skill was really good, he was really one of the best in the world in that area.


It's not weird, if punk use to do it with such a perfection


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

IMO he has every right to walk away with his myriad of health issues.

An issue though is his attitude towards others. He acts like a dick towards everyone, yet expects "please" and "thank you's" for his stupid autograph. Does he think he's special or something?

Don't get me wrong, I like him as a performer, but outside the ring, he comes across as standoffish.


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

Did anyone else find it (at best) strange and (at worst) disrespectful to call the Rock a "45-year-old" man? He was 40 at the time of their matches.

In fact, Dwayne is only 6.5 years older than Phil.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Laser Rey said:


> Did anyone else find it (at best) strange and (at worst) disrespectful to call the Rock a "45-year-old" man? He was 40 at the time of their matches.
> 
> In fact, Dwayne is only 6.5 years older than Phil.


Pretty sure the 45 year old man statement was about the Undertaker who is 49, so Punk actually knocked a couple years off his age.


----------



## mDp (Jun 2, 2008)

The Regent Alien. said:


> The road dogg defends wwe.
> http://whatculture.com/wwe/road-dogg-defends-wwe-cm-punks-criticisms.php



Of course he is going to defend WWE... he's part of Triple H's new regime. He clearly didn't even listen to the podcast... half of his responses were questions that were answered in the podcast.

And for the record, Road Dogg, Triple H DID do a podcast and Vince is doing one tonight, so there's that.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Laser Rey said:


> Did anyone else find it (at best) strange and (at worst) disrespectful to call the Rock a "45-year-old" man? He was 40 at the time of their matches.
> 
> In fact, Dwayne is only 6.5 years older than Phil.


He was talking about The Undertaker. Vince said to Punk that he'll be the hottest heel after WM, which Punk disagreed and said something like "explain to me how losing to a 45-year old man will make me the hottest heel of the company?"


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Road dogg just wants a check 
He's a sycophant dumbass who was bad mouthing the WWE until they gave him another run and now he sings nothing but the company's praises.
CM Punk would probably still be with the company if he was that desperate for money and to be treated like shit


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Fucking joke unk4 never headlined Wrestlemania. As great as the Taker/Punk match was at WM29 I like Punk's idea of the triple threat. Have unk3 lose in the first few minutes. Have :cena5 AA him and Rock knock him out of the way and drop the people's elbow. Then the next 20 minutes (shitty quality sure but that is another topic) you have no idea who the champ will be. 

I don't see why :rock couldn't have put unk2 over at Rumble and then just win the title at EC. Especially is the thought process from :vince$ and :trips was to build up unk3 as the top heel. Why did Rocky have to beat him twice? Whatever. 

Something I don't get is when unk3 almost left in 2011 and he resigned why he didn't get verbage in his contract that he would headline at least one Mania. Especially if it was that big of a hangup for him. 

Nevertheless, unk4 should have been in the main event of WM29. Thanks for the memories, Punker. Every person has their breaking point. You put up with more than 99% of your haters could have. You are not a quietter to me.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

NastyYaffa said:


>


Considering he charged for the response and plugged his podcast right at the end of the video kinda validate CM Punk point.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

xhbkx said:


> Considering he charged for the response and plugged his podcast right at the end of the video kinda validate CM Punk point.


Why the F would he not plug his podcast?

That is what working people do.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

close friend but you haven't talked to him since February
cool jericho you didn't want him to do the podcast 
I don't think anyone really cared about that but alright


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Jericho is right that he should be given the benefit of the doubt on this one that he was reaching out to him as a friend and not just trying to get him to do his podcast but he's the one who chose to make this a public matter so I don't have any sympathy towards him. He opened his mouth about nothing and now he looks like an idiot. That's on him.

As for Road Dogg. He's 100% correct. Punk says something that he really has no idea about, the guy probably couldn't even spell the long name for staph infection let alone explain how you're suppose to treat it, and now you have his sheep pretending WWE mistreats it's wrestler's health based off of that. He may be right that the doctors misdiagnosed it but that happens. If you look up the doctor's record he's well respected and the team doctor for the Pittsburgh Steelers as well. Does major spinal surgeries within the NFL. You have the option of seeing your own doctor under their coverage as well so even if his personal situation was mishandled they're not neglecting their employees there.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

xhbkx said:


> *Considering he charged for the response* and plugged his podcast right at the end of the video kinda validate CM Punk point.


Wait what? You have got to be kidding me? Jericho stooped to THAT level?


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

MasterGoGo said:


> Does he think he's special or something?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like him as a performer, but outside the ring, he comes across as standoffish.


Yes, he does think he's special.

He's not "standoffish", he's a complete douchebag.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Chris Jericho >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> CM Punk


Just saying


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Jericho's a geek


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Chris Jericho >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> CM Punk
> 
> 
> Just saying


BUTTT THEY FIRED HIM ON HIS WEDDING DAY


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

Jericho = Undercover WWE damage control.

If Punk hated working for WWE so much, but worked through all the mistreatment, why wouldn't he just leave and work for an indy promotion? He'd have taken a chunk of the smarky crowd with him and his indy style would be far more appreciated there.

"I hate this place! But I'll stay and work through my injuries so I can try and main event Mania. And then blame them all for not pushing me and making me work through my injuries even though I'm a grown ass man and can leave whenever the hell I want, which I do anyway......"

unk3


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

superplex23 said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> The kind of geek that would dunk on you, knock you clean over on the football field, and two leg takedown you over and over again.
> ...


First off, kid, I'm not an "indy-dickrider." If I am a "dick-rider" of anything its oldschool ECDUB. But I have always watched all types of wrestling: WWE, WCW, ECDUB, TNA, ROH, FCW, NXT, etc... I'm a wrestling fan. Fuck, I have even defended WWE somewhat when I run into TNA fans who bash literally everyone and everything involved in WWE by default. But I have always known Vince was a douchenozzle because many wrestlers have talked about the kind of bullshit WWE and Vince pull behind the scenes. Right now I have reached the point where, much like Punk, I have had enough of the bullshit. I'm becoming burnt out on wrestling because, lets face it, the two biggest products (WWE and TNA) are trash right now. Both have an endless amount of talented people but the two imbeciles running each company are ruining them with their fucking bullshit.

But hey, if you enjoy being spoonfed garbage and convincing yourself its awesome, then more power to you. Enjoy your dancing bunnies and same old shit with the same old guys constantly at the top. Enjoy mediocrity.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Urgh people still bumping this thread...


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Wait what? You have got to be kidding me? Jericho stooped to THAT level?


Tweetsecret is an app that is free to download, but to watch people's videos you have to pay for a subscription. So yeah, you'd have to pay money to get Jericho's little response.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Wait what? You have got to be kidding me? Jericho stooped to THAT level?


Yep. Jericho is the best in the world at what he does... Which is apparently doing anything to sell a podcast. I loved it when Punk called his ass out over that shit, even though he didn't mention him by name. lol

And remember the thread where people talked about how Jericho claimed Punk was turning his back on his friends and you guys were bitching at Punk about it? And then I told you that two people are not friends just because one person says so? Well, I hate to say I told you so (yet again) but.....


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

:trips Say, Phil, you've been getting tossed around a bit lately. How about you go get checked out? Take the physical, get some tests done, you know, just check up and make sure you're okay.
unk2 Are you kidding me? Fuck your tests! I'm perfectly fine! I don't need to check in with a doctor!
:trips4 Alright Phil, if you say so...
unk3 I'm in pain! I keep getting hurt! WWE doesn't have competant medical staff, WWE doesn't care about their employees safety!
:trips10 But we pulled Roman Reigns off for a hernia...we took Ziggler off for a concussion...we took off Daniel Bryan, who was red hot as the new WWE champion for months because of neck injuries...
unk3 Yeah but I'm CM Punk!
:cry YEAH, PUNK'S RIGHT!! WWE WAS TRYING TO KILL HIM FOR RATINGS, RYBACK IS DUMB AS FUCK, WWE NEGLECTS THEIR STAFF, WWE TREATED PUNK LIKE SHIT BY SELLING TRUCKLOADS OF MERCHANDISE, GIVING HIM A TITLE REIGN THAT SPANNED OVER A YEAR, PUTTING HIM IN MEANINGFUL FEUDS AGAINST SOME OF THE BIGGEST WWE STARS EVER SUCH AS JOHN CENA, THE UNDERTAKER AND THE ROCK...BUT HE DIDN'T MAIN EVENT WRESTLEMANIA LIKE HE WANTED TO!! FUCK THIS COMPANY! LET'S HIJACK RAW WITH "STEROIDS GUY" "CM PUNK" AND "COLT CABANA" CHANTS!!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Dave Meltzer said:


> Punk declined to sign a non-disparagement clause, meaning that you can expect to continue to hear Punk heap scorn on the company if he so chooses.







:lol

- Vic


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

skarvika said:


> :trips Say, Phil, you've been getting tossed around a bit lately. How about you go get checked out? Take the physical, get some tests done, you know, just check up and make sure you're okay.
> unk2 Are you kidding me? Fuck your tests! I'm perfectly fine! I don't need to check in with a doctor!
> :trips4 Alright Phil, if you say so...
> unk3 I'm in pain! I keep getting hurt! WWE doesn't have competant medical staff, WWE doesn't care about their employees safety!
> ...


Are you... um... trying to tell us something?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

BruceLeGorille said:


> BUTTT THEY FIRED HIM ON HIS WEDDING DAY


Is that suppose to make me feel sorry for him?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

skarvika said:


> :trips Say, Phil, you've been getting tossed around a bit lately. How about you go get checked out? Take the physical, get some tests done, you know, just check up and make sure you're okay.
> unk2 Are you kidding me? Fuck your tests! I'm perfectly fine! I don't need to check in with a doctor!
> :trips4 Alright Phil, if you say so...
> unk3 I'm in pain! I keep getting hurt! WWE doesn't have competant medical staff, WWE doesn't care about their employees safety!
> ...


:HA :maury Amazing


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

superplex23 said:


> I love MMA. That's why I watch it. I watch WWE for wrestling entertainment, not MMA entertainment.
> 
> I watch WWE to see guys perform wrestling techs to a high degree. Which is what Randy does. As for athleticism, pound for pound, guys like Randy have the best power: speed ratio and biomechanics on the roster. Whether or not he has been in a real competitive combat sport is irrelevant. His sport is wrestling entertainment, and he does it with perfect form. Is that not athleticism? Or do you mean flippy spinny springboardy off the rope shit?
> 
> ...


lol What the fuck does even that means? If you like pro wrestling you should know that one of the best parts about it is high degree of styles that are handled in the ring, probably even more than in MMA.

The extinct Japanese shoot wrestling style was probably the closest thing to a real fight in professional wrestling, a true demonstration of realism, athleticism and competition, and i am happy that some wrestlers like Punk, Bryan or RVD are capable to bring these styles to a professional wrestling ring.
Hell, one of the best things about Lesnar is his semi-shoot wrestling style. But yo probably don't understand nothing about that.

Oh yeah, you just admitted that Orton is robotic and repetitive as fuck in the ring, yet you still call him a "superior athlete" and justifying him with the argument "he's a heel", who the fuck cares? Heel or face, he's pretty much the same. Like i said, his "technique" is far from impressive, probably last guy on the roster that i would call to represent a truly athlete with the best power and speed ratio, and even more with guys like Brock Lesnar, Seth Rollins, Antonio Cesaro o Alexander Rusev in the roster, Orton is a clean worker, but that's about it.

And as for Punk, like a said, you're just showing ignorance about all the thread, Punk was upset with Ryback for breaking his ribs after fail in a simple spot almost on purpose, without even say "sorry". Ryback is knowed for being a dangerous worker. In wrestling if you put your life in the hands of your opponent and trust in him, you should be sure that he's not gonna kill you.

Do you know something about Muay Boran? Punk does it perfectly to the move look real without hurting the opponent, he also perform it with a perfect angle and extension of his leg, is impressive how he can extend his legs at the point that he can kick opponents much taller than him.










But hey, according with all your posts, i know what exactly you're going to respond. "BUT ORTON POWERSLAMSZ AND RKOZ, JUST A PERFECT TECHNIQUE, HE'S THE POWEFUL AND FASTER WRESTLER ON THE PLANET, FUCKING SLOPPY FLIPS OFF THE ROP"

Just avoid the embarrassment.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

skarvika said:


> :trips Say, Phil, you've been getting tossed around a bit lately. How about you go get checked out? Take the physical, get some tests done, you know, just check up and make sure you're okay.
> unk2 Are you kidding me? Fuck your tests! I'm perfectly fine! I don't need to check in with a doctor!
> :trips4 Alright Phil, if you say so...
> unk3 I'm in pain! I keep getting hurt! WWE doesn't have competant medical staff, WWE doesn't care about their employees safety!
> ...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Punk ADMITS he told people to fuck off backstage if they tried to approach him, so why is it Ryback's fault he allegedly didnt say sorry for the accident. I wouldnt' wanna approach Punk if he had that kind of cunt attitude


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

Punk stiffed Ryback for raking him in the eyes after surgery, surgery which Punk never told anyone about.

Do you think Punk apologized for that?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Punk ADMITS he told people to fuck off backstage if they tried to approach him, so why is it Ryback's fault he allegedly didnt say sorry for the accident. I wouldnt' wanna approach Punk if he had that kind of cunt attitude


Yea the guy is a bit of a dick and it annoys me that he never just says ''I can be a prick sometimes'' when he is asked about an incident. All he ever does is try to justify the way he acted and that makes it impossible to know when he is telling the truth and when he is just trying to make himself look good. 

He loves to say he doesn't care yet he obviously cares about every single tiny issue much more than anybody else on the roster combined or he wouldn't have been half as unhappy as he was. 

Anyway, I actually agree that he was the best talent on the roster by a mile and had it been my company i wouldn't have made some of the stupid booking decisions WWE made with him during his last three year run but these issues don't give him the right to act like he was hard done by because he wasn't, far from it. 

He just wasn't one of ''their guys'' life is like that. People in power are not always objective and within wrestling they are NEVER objective. 

You either make them so much money they can't argue with you or force their hand in some way like Punk did with his contract and the fans did for Bryan. If you can't do that they'll stick with their own people. It's unfortunate the company is run this way but so many are. If you think all the most talented men are working the top jobs in large companies then you'd be very wrong. Some are but connections play a huge role just like they do in wrestling. 

It is not human nature to be objective at all and it shows. We all have loyalties and favorites and whilst someone disconnected from your life can look at your decisions objectively and see how fucking stupid some of them can be the same person would have a hard time doing the same to their own actions because it's much easier to justify an action than analyze it and realize maybe you are in the wrong. 

Vince, HHH and everyone else can't see what most of the fans can in regards to how bad the product is, not like we can from the outside looking in anyway.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

World's Best said:


>


I think more work went into his post than that gif


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Urgh people still bumping this thread...


Yeah. Best thread going. Punk bringing out his shovel is still news worthy and we still have Thursday's podcast to go.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Marrakesh said:


> Yea the guy is a bit of a dick and it annoys me that he never just says ''I can be a prick sometimes'' when he is asked about an incident.


He has said that several times during interviews. He fucking said it in this one too. He said he isn't always the easiest person to be around.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

Krispenwah said:


> lol What the fuck does even that means? If you like pro wrestling you should know that one of the best parts about it is high degree of styles that are handled in the ring, probably even more than in MMA.
> 
> The extinct Japanese shoot wrestling style was probably the closest thing to a real fight in professional wrestling, a true demonstration of realism, athleticism and competition, and i am happy that some wrestlers like Punk, Bryan or RVD are capable to bring these styles to a professional wrestling ring.
> Hell, one of the best things about Lesnar is his semi-shoot wrestling style. But yo probably don't understand nothing about that.
> ...


It's OK dude. You like the kicky kicky jump jump styles. I perfer the slammy slammy plex plex style. To each their own. The thing is, kicks that are made to not hurt, look like sh*t IMO. Slams, plexes, bombs, drivers and mat wrestling techs look EXACTLY how they look when applied in an actual wrestling match. That's why wrestling translated to sports entertainment better than staged striking matches. I'd rather see a guy do a single style correcty than a guy try and mesh too many styles together sloppily. But that's just me. I'd rather see one 10/10 rated move than 10 1/10 rated moves.

You just admitted that you think Randy working at steadier pace is on purpose. Falling for the script my dude. Livin that kayfabe life I see. You calling Rick Rude and Jake the Snake's paced in-ring character slow and robotic too? You think he can't step it up to a high pace if his character booking dictated he do so? Obviously Lesnar is the premier athlete on the roster, but if you got all the superstars to compete in a decathlon, basketball, football, freestyle wrestling, soccer, tennis, volleyball and baseball, Randy would be top 3 in ALL of them. That is what I would call an athlete.

And Punk cries about not getting a sorry when he himself wouldn't do the same. Can you not see that his sense of entitlement makes him think he can live by double standards?

The fact that you are white knighting for Punk just shows that you are unwilling to process any criticism of the guy, and resort to discrediting other top quality workers to give Punk some credibilty. Punk was an excellent mic worker, and awesome in-ring seller and actor, but he was a glorified mid-carder with a Main Event ego. He got 400+ day title reign, and still couldn't break through to main event Mania. I guess he just wasn't good enough to carry the company. You mad?


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Can't wait till the followup podcast


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Pronoss said:


> Can't wait till the followup podcast


I'm wondering who's fielding the questions- Colt, Punk, or both. Regardless, should be good to get some questions from fans sent.

And I'm sure they'll have one or two trolly ones accepted just so they can shit on the sender.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Therapy said:


> I think more work went into his post than that gif


:cool2


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Simply Flawless said:


> Punk ADMITS he told people to fuck off backstage if they tried to approach him, so why is it Ryback's fault he allegedly didnt say sorry for the accident. I wouldnt' wanna approach Punk if he had that kind of cunt attitude


So you injure a colleague, but because you don't get along with him, it's perfectly acceptable/natural to show no remorse?

You're a decent one...


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

I hope every single question submitted is literally "How big is Batista's dick?"


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> I hope every single question submitted is literally "How big is Batista's dick?"


Seriously, wrestling needs to know the answer to this question.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Duke Silver said:


> So you injure a colleague, but because you don't get along with him, it's perfectly acceptable/natural to show no remorse?
> 
> You're a decent one...


And you weren't backstage to know....

So many people in this thread acting like they know EVERYTHING that goes on backstage makes me laugh


----------



## Aliados (Apr 25, 2013)

to me the most insulting thing he said was the story about HHH, the day he left: "I dont need to wrestle you, you need to wrestle me"
How much of an ego does this guy have? The LEGENDARY TRIPLE H needed to feud with Punk? LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Aliados said:


> to me the most insulting thing he said was the story about HHH, the day he left: "I dont need to wrestle you, you need to wrestle me"
> How much of an ego does this guy have? The LEGENDARY TRIPLE H needed to feud with Punk? LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


It's true though.. No one wanted to see that match, no one cared about that match, and was a complete waste for CM Punk to waste his time with what was essentially a filler match for HHH to involve himself on a card.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Aliados said:


> to me the most insulting thing he said was the story about HHH, the day he left: "I dont need to wrestle you, you need to wrestle me"
> How much of an ego does this guy have? The LEGENDARY TRIPLE H needed to feud with Punk? LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


Exactly. Punk should be thankful HHH was willing to face him and let him win too.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Ryback was green as hell when he was thrust into feuds with Cena and Punk. He was getting along just fine doing squashes and tag matches with the Shield. While I can fully understand Punk hating his guts, when you go public with attacks and on the offensive, you're just going to force Ryback to go on the defensive. It's not like Ryback didn't post apologies on social media towards Punk at the time.

Just saying, you can't viciously insult a person and then expect them to drop to their knees in apology to you. I'm sure Ryback knows he fucked up, and shit happens. Being attacked on podcasts isn't going to make him apologetic in the slightest.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Aliados said:


> to me the most insulting thing he said was the story about HHH, the day he left: "I dont need to wrestle you, you need to wrestle me"
> How much of an ego does this guy have? The LEGENDARY TRIPLE H needed to feud with Punk? LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


To be fair though neither one needed the other that year. Punk was absolutely right that he was above working with HHH at that spot. 

If they were booking Mania properly I think it should have been Orton v Batista v Punk for the belt, Bryan vs HHH, and Cena v Wyatt as the 3 Main Events. It would suck for Bryan to not be in the Main Event but him vs HHH was really the premiere storyline that year. Fans would have accepted Punk in the ME over Bryan but that's it.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Hear me out guys. I probably be called an dumbass punk mark but idgaf. If Daniel Bryan was supposed to face Sheamus. Lesnar vs Taker. Dave Batista vs Orton. Who else was HHH was going to fight to remain relevant in terms of In ring. Who else was HHH going to wrestle that makes sense or was over with the fans? So in a way HHH did need to wrestle Cm Punk unless WWE got their head out of their ass(which they did) and let Bryan and HHH fight.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The legendary HHH? LOL. Punk just gave that asswipe a taste of his own medicine. He forced his way into Punk/Cena, gutted the feud from the inside out, pinned Punk, then turned his feud into a feud between HHH and Kevin fucking Nash. In a series of some of the worst booking moves in the history of wrestling, which most definitely cost the WWE lots of money. And Punk should turn around two years later, when he's pretty much the number 2 or 3 guy in the company, and say "Sure Hunter, I would love to work with you again!" 

Punk did to HHH what sooooo many guys have wanted to do to HHH.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Simply Flawless said:


> And you weren't backstage to know....
> 
> So many people in this thread acting like they know EVERYTHING that goes on backstage makes me laugh


What I said went completely over your head, huh? I'll try and spell it out for you. I made no claim to the validity of the situation at hand. I was using a hypothetical scenario where you injure a colleague, and because you don't like the victim, you think that it's acceptable to show no remorse. As suggested by your comment:



Simply Flawless said:


> Punk ADMITS he told people to fuck off backstage if they tried to approach him, so why is it Ryback's fault he allegedly didnt say sorry for the accident. I wouldnt' wanna approach Punk if he had that kind of cunt attitude


Lets play Devil's Advocate for a second and assume it's all true. In your twisted little world, it's not Ryback's place to apologize for injuring Punk, because Punk's a "cunt". 

I'm laughing as well, bud.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

Aliados said:


> to me the most insulting thing he said was the story about HHH, the day he left: "I dont need to wrestle you, you need to wrestle me"
> How much of an ego does this guy have? The LEGENDARY TRIPLE H needed to feud with Punk? LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


The GOAT has spoken, Punk doesn't need to face triple-nose, he is the one who needs to bury constantly the greatest wrestler of this generation only to a increase even more his ego.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree, Punk working with Triple H at WM 30 would have done nothing for him. And he was right to tell that to Triple H's face. When Punk actually needed to work with him in 2011, it would have done wonders for Punk to go over, but for whatever stupid reason, he didn't. 

Bryan was so goddamn piping hot at the time, and to think that they were going to have him face Sheamus is crazy to me. It's crazy to think that they just couldn't see that Triple H was the best opponent for Bryan. And it's crazy to think that they thought a heel Orton vs a heel Batista (well only a heel because nobody wanted him there) was the best way to go for the main event.

WWE are just so goddamn blind sometimes, it's ridiculous. I'm not going to give Punk all the credit, but it's true, his leaving really woke them the fuck up and we ended up with a great show. It's sad that it took a top guy to walk out on them for them to see what was actually best for business.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

> When Punk actually needed to work with him in 2011, it would have done wonders for Punk to go over, but for whatever stupid reason, he didn't.


This kind of thing has actually been addressed before by one of the ex-writers. One of HHH's politicking moves, is to go to creative and give a speech about how "I wanna make this kid!" and talks about how much he likes them as a performer and how he can personally make sure they get over and become a big star. And then he proceeds to say "And here's what we do...I go over in the first match, and then he chases me for a while, then he gets me back in the end..."

It's all just a stupid excuse for Levesque to win against every up and coming name in the business the last 20 years, and it almost never has "made this kid". In most cases, it has hurt them immensely. Punk was a great example of that. Like yeah...if you want a win against Punk that's one thing. I doubt Punk jobbing to you a year or two down the road would have been a big deal. Jobbing to you in 2011, when he had all of the momentum in the world, and then watching as you hijacked his main event spot to feud with some nobody who can't even walk to the ring without tearing something in one of his legs? That is beyond retardation. That's something that should get you fired from ever being involved in the creative aspect of wrestling again. 

And I'm like 99% sure the only reason he even jobbed to Bryan at Mania was to spite Punk, anyways. Given how post-Mania when Bryan should have been feuding with one or all of Evolution, he was instead in the mid card as champion in some heatless crap with Kane, I would say HHH most definitely never gave a fucking shit about putting Daniel Bryan over or having him as the top guy in the company.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Godway said:


> The legendary HHH? LOL. Punk just gave that asswipe a taste of his own medicine. He forced his way into Punk/Cena, gutted the feud from the inside out, pinned Punk, then turned his feud into a feud between HHH and Kevin fucking Nash. In a series of some of the worst booking moves in the history of wrestling, which most definitely cost the WWE lots of money. And Punk should turn around two years later, when he's pretty much the number 2 or 3 guy in the company, and say "Sure Hunter, I would love to work with you again!"
> 
> Punk did to HHH what sooooo many guys have wanted to do to HHH.


Not quite. Alberto Del Rio's title reign and his feud with Cena was scheduled months in advance and it was lined up because they had a tour into Mexico. CM Punk v John Cena was going to end regardless. From there HHH never even wanted to face Punk. They wanted to do Nash v Punk and yeah that's for HHH's benefit too but NOC HHH v Punk was never suppose to happen.

No, it didn't cost them money either because neither Summerslam or NOC drew in the first place. The summer of Punk's ratings increase is completely imaginary.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

The arguments in this thread are gold. Pure gold Jerry. :costanza


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

K4L318 said:


> bitch ass spotlight hog.
> 
> **Edit: I was wrong. *


I like a person that can say they made a mistake. I enjoyed the No holds barred interview . It was good lots of juicy stuff too. :clap:avit:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> Not quite. Alberto Del Rio's title reign and his feud with Cena was scheduled months in advance and it was lined up because they had a tour into Mexico. CM Punk v John Cena was going to end regardless. From there HHH never even wanted to face Punk. They wanted to do Nash v Punk and yeah that's for HHH's benefit too but NOC HHH v Punk was never suppose to happen.
> 
> No, it didn't cost them money either because neither Summerslam or NOC drew in the first place. The summer of Punk's ratings increase is completely imaginary.


You don't see the big picture, and you still think PPV buys when WWE has no PPV market matters. PPV Buys don't = drawing anymore. The only PPV that draws is Mania. The rest of them do pitiful numbers compared to 10 years ago. Compared to even 5 years ago. And that was before the Network even launched. Bottom line, Punk vs. Cena MITB sold. You know why it sold? Because it was a fresh match up that actually felt like it had consequences, and was actually something the fans wanted to see. A disgruntled every-man going against the stooge Corporate guy for the title....sound familiar? That's because it already made millions of dollars in the late 90's. 

Don't tell me of "plans". Punk vs. Cena was the hottest feud in YEARS. The WWE would have most definitely called an audible on ADR being in the title picture, since he was a massive afterthought in the whole thing. And that sucks too, because ADR was awesome and deserved better. So did Cena. So did Punk. Like I said, it was a series of some of the worst booking in wrestling history. Since you went from the hottest feud in years, to some contrived ADR/Cena/Punk feud, to HHH vs. CM Punk, to Kevin Nash vs. CM Punk which never even happened aside from Punk getting Jacknifed by him a few times, to HHH vs. Kevin Nash which didn't draw 10 years ago and certainly wasn't going to draw now. And then from that, you went to HHH vs. the roster of Broomsticks walking out on him. So somehow, a feud between CM Punk and John Cena over the state of WWE programming and bringing change to the status quo, culminated in HHH being a sympathetic face authority figure vs. Miz and R Truth. Who were then promptly squashed by John Cena on an episode of RAW in a handicapped match, despite needing the Rock to tag with him at Survivor Series to beat them? How did that show sell? Guess Rock knows about imaginary ratings and buys too. 

You see, you don't just give a guy three or four PPVs and then say "he doesn't draw". The numbers didn't spike, but they didn't decline rapidly either. As a matter of fact, MITB was one of WWE's more successful PPVs of the year. And Punk became a big time merchandise seller. Cena main evented every PPV for 10 years. HHH main evented every PPV since 2002 until he stopped being an active performer. Why are they considered "draws"? Because they're put in the position to be. 

When it comes to Punk, you're just looking at what he WAS with the ratings/buys, which don't tell the whole story at all anymore. You're not looking at what he could have been if he was handled properly, because there hasn't been a face in the position he was in for a very very very long time. So yes, the WWE most definitely lost a lot of money because of their utter incompetence in that situation. And it all started with HHH.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

is there a part 2 to this interview yet?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

^ It's on Thursday I think.



LPPrince said:


> Seriously, wrestling needs to know the answer to this question.


Perry Saturn: "I have no idea" :lmao


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Godway said:


> You don't see the big picture, and you still think PPV buys when WWE has no PPV market matters. PPV Buys don't = drawing anymore. The only PPV that draws is Mania. The rest of them do pitiful numbers compared to 10 years ago. Compared to even 5 years ago. And that was before the Network even launched. Bottom line, Punk vs. Cena MITB sold. You know why it sold? Because it was a fresh match up that actually felt like it had consequences, and was actually something the fans wanted to see. A disgruntled every-man going against the stooge Corporate guy for the title....sound familiar? That's because it already made millions of dollars in the late 90's.
> 
> Don't tell me of "plans". Punk vs. Cena was the hottest feud in YEARS. The WWE would have most definitely called an audible on ADR being in the title picture, since he was a massive afterthought in the whole thing. And that sucks too, because ADR was awesome and deserved better. So did Cena. So did Punk. Like I said, it was a series of some of the worst booking in wrestling history. Since you went from the hottest feud in years, to some contrived ADR/Cena/Punk feud, to HHH vs. CM Punk, to Kevin Nash vs. CM Punk which never even happened aside from Punk getting Jacknifed by him a few times, to HHH vs. Kevin Nash which didn't draw 10 years ago and certainly wasn't going to draw now. And then from that, you went to HHH vs. the roster of Broomsticks walking out on him. So somehow, a feud between CM Punk and John Cena over the state of WWE programming and bringing change to the status quo, culminated in HHH being a sympathetic face authority figure vs. Miz and R Truth. Who were then promptly squashed by John Cena on an episode of RAW in a handicapped match, despite needing the Rock to tag with him at Survivor Series to beat them? How did that show sell? Guess Rock knows about imaginary ratings and buys too.
> 
> ...


I know you're exaggerating but this isn't really true. Triple H took a backseat starting 2005 until 2010, and most of his PPV main events in that time came from his matches with Batista, Cena and Orton. Also, both Batista and Cena had about 50 main events on PPV in that period, and Triple H had half that. He took that backseat because more capable people stepped to the front.

Also Punk didn't do that good in comparison to Cena for live attendance either and WWE ultimately combined the rosters because they lacked roster and leading men for it. About the only thing Punk can claim is he sold t-shirts. He was mediocre elsewhere and no different than Edge or Orton. Even Rey Mysterio was better for live attendance than him.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Godway said:


> You don't see the big picture, and you still think PPV buys when WWE has no PPV market matters. PPV Buys don't = drawing anymore. The only PPV that draws is Mania. The rest of them do pitiful numbers compared to 10 years ago. Compared to even 5 years ago. And that was before the Network even launched. Bottom line, Punk vs. Cena MITB sold. You know why it sold? Because it was a fresh match up that actually felt like it had consequences, and was actually something the fans wanted to see. A disgruntled every-man going against the stooge Corporate guy for the title....sound familiar? That's because it already made millions of dollars in the late 90's.
> 
> Don't tell me of "plans". Punk vs. Cena was the hottest feud in YEARS. The WWE would have most definitely called an audible on ADR being in the title picture, since he was a massive afterthought in the whole thing. And that sucks too, because ADR was awesome and deserved better. So did Cena. So did Punk. Like I said, it was a series of some of the worst booking in wrestling history. Since you went from the hottest feud in years, to some contrived ADR/Cena/Punk feud, to HHH vs. CM Punk, to Kevin Nash vs. CM Punk which never even happened aside from Punk getting Jacknifed by him a few times, to HHH vs. Kevin Nash which didn't draw 10 years ago and certainly wasn't going to draw now. And then from that, you went to HHH vs. the roster of Broomsticks walking out on him. So somehow, a feud between CM Punk and John Cena over the state of WWE programming and bringing change to the status quo, culminated in HHH being a sympathetic face authority figure vs. Miz and R Truth. Who were then promptly squashed by John Cena on an episode of RAW in a handicapped match, despite needing the Rock to tag with him at Survivor Series to beat them? How did that show sell? Guess Rock knows about imaginary ratings and buys too.
> 
> ...


Survivor Series did sell though. 280k buys opposed to the 220k they were doing before. It had had a 25% increase which has proven to be the number that the part timers can raise a ppv. They may of had loftier expectations but as you said yourself can't turn Survivor Series into Royal Rumble. You're comparing that to ppvs that had no increase at all from the previous year. Summerslam 11 and NOC decreased from the previous year. But that's not why they pulled the plug on CM Punk's push which never happened in the first place. He won the belt back at Survivor Series and was champ for 13 months. One overly booked loss to HHH had no effect on where he ended up.

There's no audible to be called. John Cena already had his WrestleMania plans set in stone. HHH had his WrestleMania plans set in stone. WrestleMania 28 is the highest Mania they've done in awhile and no CM Punk would not increase that. You have to be able to accept that they had bigger plans lined up. 

As far as Main Eventing goes what does it say when Punk is not willing to wait thru it? Is that on WWE or CM Punk because as you said he was undeniably the #2 person in the company when he left. John Cena did not Main Event every single ppv from 05-10. They went with the biggest program they had whether that was Orton, Batista, Taker, Edge or Cena. Hell even Punk Main Evented multiple ppvs in that time span. Cena didn't Main Event WM 21 when he supposedly took over as face of the company. He Main Evented 22 and 23 but didn't ME again until WM 27. 

If Punk would have returned he would of been able to guarantee himself that elusive WM Main Event while negotiating his next contract. He thought he was above that and that WWE should scrap bigger matches for him and now he's retired.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> ^ It's on Thursday I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Perry Saturn: "I have no idea" :lmao


If Colt could pull some strings and find out THE answer to THE question, he would forever be remembered as the greatest of all time

Got Punk to spill the beans AND found out how big Batista's dick was WITHIN A WEEK

Try and top that


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

superplex23 said:


> It's OK dude. You like the kicky kicky jump jump styles. I perfer the *slammy slammy plex plex style.* To each their own. The thing is, kicks that are made to not hurt, look like sh*t IMO. Slams, plexes, bombs, drivers and mat wrestling techs look EXACTLY how they look when applied in an actual wrestling match. That's why wrestling translated to sports entertainment better than staged striking matches. I'd rather see a guy do a single style correcty than a guy try and mesh too many styles together sloppily. But that's just me. I'd rather see one 10/10 rated move than 10 1/10 rated moves.
> 
> You just admitted that you think Randy working at steadier pace is on purpose. Falling for the script my dude. Livin that kayfabe life I see. You calling Rick Rude and Jake the Snake's paced in-ring character slow and robotic too? You think he can't step it up to a high pace if his character booking dictated he do so? Obviously Lesnar is the premier athlete on the roster, but if you got all the superstars to compete in a decathlon, basketball, football, freestyle wrestling, soccer, tennis, volleyball and baseball, Randy would be top 3 in ALL of them. That is what I would call an athlete.
> 
> ...


I love olympic/greco-roman wrestling style and pro wrestling throws too (Some multiples styles that Punk is excellent at), therefore is why i love pro wrestling, and exactly one of the reason of why i criticize Orton, because he's plain lazy at perform these styles.

Just say the things like they are, you don't like anything of this, you just like wrestlers doing the same things again a again like following a choreography, and it's okay if you prefer this boring shit, every one has different tastes, but don't pretend to act like this is greatest show of great athleticism humanly possible, because that's really a stupidity... FUCKING....SERIOUSLY!

Rick Rude and Jake the Snake are far form being robotic in the ring, seriously what a really bad comparison... fpalm
And what the hell makes you think Orton is good in all these sports? Seriously your view on Orton is totally twisted and is incoherent, where the hell do you get all this crap? :lol

About Punk, the fact is Ryback is a dangerous worker that is green in the ring and Punk did well to make it clear before he kills someone. And fucking lol at the last paragraph :lmao
If if were to desacredit a top quality worker "to give Punk some credibility", believe me.. Orton will be the last guy on the roster. :lol

Mad? Why? You just said that this "glorified midcard" did more in a few years in the top than that guy that was forced down our throats during more than a fucking decade and probably would have been released a long time ago if wasn't a third generation wrestler. 

:ti


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> Survivor Series did sell though. 280k buys opposed to the 220k they were doing before. It had had a 25% increase which has proven to be the number that the part timers can raise a ppv. They may of had loftier expectations but as you said yourself can't turn Survivor Series into Royal Rumble. You're comparing that to ppvs that had no increase at all from the previous year. Summerslam 11 and NOC decreased from the previous year. But that's not why they pulled the plug on CM Punk's push which never happened in the first place. He won the belt back at Survivor Series and was champ for 13 months. One overly booked loss to HHH had no effect on where he ended up.
> 
> There's no audible to be called. John Cena already had his WrestleMania plans set in stone. HHH had his WrestleMania plans set in stone. WrestleMania 28 is the highest Mania they've done in awhile and no CM Punk would not increase that. You have to be able to accept that they had bigger plans lined up.
> 
> ...


Survivor Series did a garbage number considering they went out and brought in Rock for his first match in nearly a decade for it, and Miz/Truth got put in the doghouse because of the number. As if anyone was unaware before the show that Miz/Truth are pretty much low card jobbers to begin with. But the thing is, it's not even their fault. It's not Rock's fault either. Like I said, they just don't have a market for PPV anymore and they killed that themselves. So saying Punk as a main eventer failed because ______ didn't do great numbers is borderline stupidity considering John Cena, the Rock, Brock Lesnar, HHH, Dave Batista, Chris Jericho, none of them are significantly increasing PPV buys. Their PPV is dead. They sell one show a year and that's it. And the Network even managed to cripple those numbers for them too.

The important numbers were at MITB, when they took a meaningless PPV and made it meaningful because of one match. And it was one of the last times WWE has truly sold you on a match since. That was the only original feud WWE had left, and you see the results afterwards, with more of Mark Henry, Big Show, Kane, Cena, Orton, in main events doing the same shit over and over again. Punk/Cena was a fresh concept, fresh dynamic, and fresh match up. It could have been a flagship feud and main evented Mania the following year instead of Rock/Cena II, which was a godawful waste.

The loss to HHH absolutely changed where he ended up. Because his heel turn was fucking nonsense and should have never even happened. He should have been the rebel anti-face going against the Corporate John Cena and HHH. But HHH instead played a face, a seriously over-sympathetic face, and it made no sense whatsoever in the context of what Punk was doing. He had so much momentum at that point and all HHH had to do was not win. And what was even worse was the next night on RAW Punk coming out and being afraid of HHH when he takes his blazer off, god was that embarrassing and the exact opposite of what Punk should have been doing at that point in time. He was selling for HHH, he was putting HHH over, when it should have been the other way around. And it did cost him. 

He had to do a pointless heel turn and hold a title in a bunch of pointless feuds that weren't the main event until Rock came back. It was painfully obvious at the time that he didn't want to be a heel, and he confirmed it in the podcast. It crushed his momentum as a performer. And you're completely blowing off what he did accomplish in terms of drawing and popularity. It wasn't all in ratings/buyrates, it was word of mouth. WWE was everywhere after Punk's promo. He was drawing interest from media outlets that don't normally touch the WWE. He launched a whole new interest in their product and they proceeded to do NOTHING with that. And then you're turning around and blaming him for numbers.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Aliados said:


> to me the most insulting thing he said was the story about HHH, the day he left: "I dont need to wrestle you, you need to wrestle me"
> How much of an ego does this guy have? The LEGENDARY TRIPLE H needed to feud with Punk? LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


It's true though, why did he need to face HHH? He was one of the most over babyfaces and already a made man, he didn't need that HHH rub at Mania. HHH needed that match more than he did tbh.

Don't see anything wrong with what he said, his ego might be huge but I'm sure "THE LEGENDARY TRIPLE H" probably has one just as big if not bigger.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Aliados said:


> to me the most insulting thing he said was the story about HHH, the day he left: "I dont need to wrestle you, you need to wrestle me"
> How much of an ego does this guy have? The LEGENDARY TRIPLE H needed to feud with Punk? LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


He's right though, and it has nothing to do with ego.

Bryan vs Sheamus, Cena vs Wyatt, Lesnar vs Undertaker, Orton vs Batista was the plan.

So, who was left but CM Punk for Triple H to wrestle that was over enough with the audience?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Godway said:


> Survivor Series did a garbage number considering they went out and brought in Rock for his first match in nearly a decade for it, and Miz/Truth got put in the doghouse because of the number. As if anyone was unaware before the show that Miz/Truth are pretty much low card jobbers to begin with. But the thing is, it's not even their fault. It's not Rock's fault either. Like I said, they just don't have a market for PPV anymore and they killed that themselves. So saying Punk as a main eventer failed because ______ didn't do great numbers is borderline stupidity considering John Cena, the Rock, Brock Lesnar, HHH, Dave Batista, Chris Jericho, none of them are significantly increasing PPV buys. Their PPV is dead. They sell one show a year and that's it. And the Network even managed to cripple those numbers for them too.
> 
> The important numbers were at MITB, when they took a meaningless PPV and made it meaningful because of one match. And it was one of the last times WWE has truly sold you on a match since. That was the only original feud WWE had left, and you see the results afterwards, with more of Mark Henry, Big Show, Kane, Cena, Orton, in main events doing the same shit over and over again. Punk/Cena was a fresh concept, fresh dynamic, and fresh match up. It could have been a flagship feud and main evented Mania the following year instead of Rock/Cena II, which was a godawful waste.
> 
> ...


Well everyone was aware that R Truth was a low carder before Survivor Series. The guy had one big match previously. Miz took the blame and that's unfortunate because it wasn't his fault. Really though with Punk's push he was going to flounder no matter what.

By the way I didn't say he failed because he put up poor numbers. You said WWE flushed money away by not running with his momentum and I told you there was no movement to begin with. Numbers wise there was no uptick from Punk. He wasn't drawing and picking up viewers. That never happened. MITB was an improvement over 2010's abysmal numbers but it wasn't even their best C ppv that year. It was a great storyline but the reality is the second he returned that storyline was dead because the whole intrigue of that storyline was whether or not Punk was actually quitting. He came back and it's oh it was a work see you guys later.

There's no turning John Cena. He reaches an audience nobody else touches. You want to talk merchandise and that's the only thing Punk actually increased well Cena has since landed a national retailer as well multiple additional corporate sponspors. They're not going to f*** with Rock v Cena, and they're not going to flush away millions of dollars by turning Cena into a corporate shill based off of temporarily buzz. You might as well just flush away millions of dollars doing that. You can make the argument they should of turned HHH but he's locked in with the Undertaker and what was the MOTN that night and afterwards there's Brock Lesnar which put up good numbers as well. 

If anything they should of had Vince McMahon run the feud himself, but it is what it is and the one thing I do agree with you on is that they could of handled it better.

As for his pointless heel turn. That's something he gladly accepted and by the way according to dirt sheet report heavily lobbied for in March so he could have those perks. Don't like it step aside and let Bryan take that match. He can say how much he hated doing it but by all accounts he was kissing Rock's *ss backstage to get it. According to Rock they were friends the entire time it's only when a mic gets put in front of Punk's face where he starts blabbing off about part timers and how the company shouldn't use them. Meanwhile he's kissing Austin's *ss trying to line that match up as well.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The SCSA Podcast has really only helped Punk's interview look even more legit.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

I repeat : I'm not a punk hater but one of his exaggerations/lies has already been exposed. 







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOqELhAkFaU


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Shamans said:


> I repeat : I'm not a punk hater but one of his exaggerations/lies has already been exposed.


Is the broken link supposed to be the joke?


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Is the broken link supposed to be the joke?


It was Jericho, talking about how he never asked Punk to do the podcast.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RustyPro said:


> It was Jericho, talking about how he never asked Punk to do the podcast.


Ah. But Punk never said he was asking about the podcast, just that he didn't trust the motives.


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

This was my idea for the WrestleMania 30 card at the time.

Triple H vs. Daniel Bryan. 
- That match was always meant to happen. Bryan gets his revenge on Triple H for what happened at SummerSlam.

CM Punk vs. Randy Orton for the WWE title.
- In this scenario, Punk wins the 2014 Royal Rumble and gets to headline WrestleMania. His fragile ego is satisfied. It would have made Punk happy. Orton won their matches and feud in 2011, so Punk could win here. Plus, this would have been the "main event" and given Punk the happy ending and WrestleMania moment he desperately craved.

That should have been the plan anyway. If you remember, Punk will completely removed from Orton and the Authority angle when it all started. It was 100% on Daniel Bryan. Punk was busy with Heyman/Ryback at the time. I always thought that was weird but intentional. They were saving it for WrestleMania season, right?

Bryan goes over HHH, Punk wins the title. The internet darlings win and everyone here would cheer and be satisfied with that. 

Batista's return kinda screwed everything up though. But maybe it could have been Punk vs. Orton vs. Batista with the same result.

And if Punk REALLY wanted to take an extended break, even after winning the title at WrestleMania, then they could have easily transitioned to Punk vs. Bryan at the next PPV or whatever.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Vintage Phil

Poor little guy


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Cry More Punk.


----------



## Paigelovesme (Nov 20, 2014)

CM Punk is gonna answer questions during another part this week on Colt Cabanas podcast, So submit your questions to [email protected]


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

HHH should have put Punk over in 2011, absolutely no question about that, but people saying working Hunter at WM30 would have done nothing for Punk are flat out wrong. I get that he didn't want to work with him because of the resentment he held towards him but getting his win back on the biggest stage would've been a step in the right direction for him. He bitches the whole time about having to job for HHH, Rock, Taker and Brock and about how that hurt his stock (and he's right) so why wouldn't he want to go over Hunter at Mania? It would've been the biggest win of his career bar MitB '11 vs Cena. I know that he wanted the main event but by his own admission it was Bryan's year and he deserved it more than Punk at the time.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Listened to this twice now and I might do it again. Can't wait for the second one.

Is the email thing still open? I'm sure somebody has already sent this, but I'd like to know what Punk thinks of Steph. I guess I'm sure he doesn't have faith in her as a wrestling...anything, but, like, what's she like to be around? Was there the same tension he had with HHH?

re Jericho: Did Punk actually say something DIRECTLY about Jericho? IIRC he mentioned how he read news sites/dirtsheets that said Jericho said Punk wouldn't talk to his wrestling buddies, almost as a hypothetical example. Don't remember Punk outright saying "Jericho asked me to do his podcast". Sounded like when Jericho said (if he did idk) "Punk won't talk to some of his friends" - Punk said it was some of THOSE friends he thought had an agenda.



Aliados said:


> to me the most insulting thing he said was the story about HHH, the day he left: "I dont need to wrestle you, you need to wrestle me"
> How much of an ego does this guy have? The LEGENDARY TRIPLE H needed to feud with Punk? LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


Everything HHH has injected himself in this decade has given himself a rub. Punk in 2011, Lesnar in 2012/13, Bryan in 2013/14 - basically all the hottest things at their respective times. Always looks like he shoves himself in that shit to make sure something doesn't explode unless he's an integral part of it. And sometimes takes a win when he really shouldn't. In some ways he 'needs' it to look good/relevant/whatever. Punk didn't need HHH to become huge in 2011. In fact he was halted almost directly by him. HHH 'needed' Punk - or any hot angle - to make himself look good. Punk didn't like the implication that wrestling HHH was basically a main event just because; Vince said "oh you are wrestling a main event - you're facing HHH!". Punk was already at that level in 2011. And derailed by the very guy Vince wanted him to face this year. Win or not, who fuckin cares. It would have just been another 'imaginary brass ring' that like any of WWE's stuff will amount to nothing because they never have any future plans. I am actually really surprised he lasted nearly 3 more years after his 6/2011 promo.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Interesting thing from the Vince podcast, aside form all the bullshit and burying of the current roster, etc, he flat out apologised to Punk and was completely conciliatory towards him, seeming to want to work with the guy again, which I thought was really interesting.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

still can't believe they put hhh over punk in 2011


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Heenan's doctor is better than Dr. Chris Amann


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

What I took from the Vince podcast was that like with Hogan/Austin/Warrior etc he would do business with Punk in the future, at the end of the day he has been given a bullet point list of what Punk said. This doesn't surprise me as you could easily make an argument that right now HHH vs CM Punk is probably the biggest money match in wrestling and at the end of the day Vince is all about making money. The apology about the firing on his wedding day surprised me mostly because to me it did actually sound fairly genuine.

Now I've only listened to the Punk podcast once but from what I can remember I don't think he took any real shots at Vince personally, the problem is going to be with HHH when he fully takes power as I see him completely blackballing Punk.

Part of me is fine if Punk now walks away and never wrestles or appears again, sure I want him back as he entertained me and I think with all of this stuff there is a lot creatively they can do which would create really compelling television and a must see match up. I also hate the idea that Punks last moment in wrestling is what happened at the Royal Rumble, for me he deserved a better exit. But if he is happy/healthy and doesn't want it then fair play I hope he is successful in what he does next


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

Davion McCool said:


> Interesting thing from the Vince podcast, aside form all the bullshit and burying of the current roster, etc, he flat out apologised to Punk and was completely conciliatory towards him, seeming to want to work with the guy again, which I thought was really interesting.


I think Vince feels a little bad about the Punk situation, and I think he does care about Punk as a person, but Punk coming back would mean money and Vince will do anything to make some.


----------



## S.MACK (Jun 1, 2012)

Griswold Family Christmas said:


> still can't believe they put hhh over punk in 2011


Totally.
He should have gone through HHH and Nash


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

Wonderllama said:


> This was my idea for the WrestleMania 30 card at the time.
> 
> Triple H vs. Daniel Bryan.
> - That match was always meant to happen. Bryan gets his revenge on Triple H for what happened at SummerSlam.
> ...


None of that needed to have happened though as it should IMO have been Punk vs Rock vs Cena for the title at Mania with Punk's title reign coming to an end there. Wrestlemania was the only place worthy of having such a long title reign end IMO.

And i'm not saying this because I'm a massive Punk mark but why did Rock beat Punk twice? If WWE wanted to have Rock vs Cena for the title at Mania then Punk should have won their first match at Royal Rumble by cheating, only to have Rock get his revenge in their rematch. Rock going over Punk twice wasn't best for business IMO.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone else think This whole thing will make punk look more in a deep spot,If he ever decide to come back to WWE ?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

From a business side of things, Vince would take Punk back in a damn heart beat. Punk on the otherhand, seems rather bitter towards Vince, but I think more so, with HHH.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Saint Dick said:


> HHH should have put Punk over in 2011, absolutely no question about that, but people saying working Hunter at WM30 would have done nothing for Punk are flat out wrong. I get that he didn't want to work with him because of the resentment he held towards him but getting his win back on the biggest stage would've been a step in the right direction for him. He bitches the whole time about having to job for HHH, Rock, Taker and Brock and about how that hurt his stock (and he's right) so why wouldn't he want to go over Hunter at Mania? It would've been the biggest win of his career bar MitB '11 vs Cena. I know that he wanted the main event but by his own admission it was Bryan's year and he deserved it more than Punk at the time.


Punk likes to say HHH clearly never liked him without mentioning that Punk obviously doesn't like Hunter. He said HHH went to leave the room when we wanted to speak to Vince yet Punk asked him to stay because he obviously wanted to say his piece. He was angry that no part timer put him over and that nothing happened after any of his losses to the big names yet the one part timer who does stick around after Wrestlemania is going to lay down for him and it's not good enough because he didn't do it 3 years earlier. Punk and Hunter just don't like each other and regardless of what happened in 2011, Triple H is now going to put you over in a match and it still isn't good enough? 

Like I've said throughout this whole thing, Punk's attitude is the root cause of his problems in everything he was complaining about. I would bet money that if Vince told Punk he was going to be THE main event at Wrestlemania and close the show with Hunter he wouldn't have had a single problem with it and his heroism about it being Bryan's year would have gone out the window. He put up with all their shit because he wanted the money and when his body gave up on him and he reached a point of financial security he packed it in and has gone out all guns blazing blaming everybody but himself. All the rest of it is rhetoric and don't get me wrong, it's juicy stuff and WWE aren't without blame but when you boil it all down, if he wasn't such a pain to work with and didn't have such a shit attitude his time there probably would have been much more pleasant for everybody involved, most importantly Punk himself.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

This was awesome to hear, as much of a condescending dick as he sounds like I am glad I listened to this. The parts about Ryback are hilarious!!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> The apology about the firing on his wedding day surprised me mostly because to me it did actually sound fairly genuine.












To be honest i think Vince still like CM Punk cause he was a huge deal on merchandise and the quality of his performance but it's clear than the hottest problem is HHH ( probably Steph too)/CM Punk bad blood. 

I'm patiently waiting for CM Punk Q/A on AOW but i think it's safe to said than CM Punk don't want to deal with wrestling anymore


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

Well Vince is pretty high on Punk, what I liked was when Austin said that he worked his ass off Vince interrupts and says even Punk worked his ass off, I guess Vince respects him a lot but I guess he has his glass ceilings. I hope they work it out.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Lebyonics said:


> Well Vince is pretty high on Punk, what I liked was when Austin said that he worked his ass off Vince interrupts and says even Punk worked his ass off, I guess Vince respects him a lot but I guess he has his glass ceilings. I hope they work it out.


I honestly do believe that Vince respects Punk for working through injuries and all that stuff but it's not like he was ever going to publicly bash the guy on a podcast on the Network. If McMahon was that high on Punk he would've tried to elevate him to Cena's level. He didn't.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

Saint Dick said:


> I honestly do believe that Vince respects Punk for working through injuries and all that stuff but it's not like he was ever going to publicly bash the guy on a podcast on the Network. If McMahon was that high on Punk he would've tried to elevate him to Cena's level. He didn't.


As I said, Vince has his imaginary glass ceilings.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Right, absolutely no way I'm going hunting in nearly 350 pages for Vince's rebuttal and details about CM Punk/Cabana Part II, someone be kind enough to post links plz.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Saint Dick said:


> I honestly do believe that Vince respects Punk for working through injuries and all that stuff but it's not like he was ever going to publicly bash the guy on a podcast on the Network. If McMahon was that high on Punk he would've tried to elevate him to Cena's level. He didn't.


punk's problem is he rose to prominence during rock/cena feud


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

LOL @ people that believe Vince respects Punk. Vince doesn't respect anyone but himself. He's simply using the Punk argument in his struggle for power with Triple H. He makes it seem like it was all Triple H's fault for the whole Punk situation, not so much that they lost a valuable performer, but that the image of the company had to suffer from the whole thing. Even if it is HHH's fault (which it most certainly is), Vince does not care about Punk and never did. He only cares about lost revenue and wants his son-in-law to take take full blame for mismanagement of the situation.


----------



## Jericholic27 (Jul 29, 2014)

Starbuck said:


> Punk likes to say HHH clearly never liked him without mentioning that Punk obviously doesn't like Hunter. He said HHH went to leave the room when we wanted to speak to Vince yet Punk asked him to stay because he obviously wanted to say his piece. He was angry that no part timer put him over and that nothing happened after any of his losses to the big names yet the one part timer who does stick around after Wrestlemania is going to lay down for him and it's not good enough because he didn't do it 3 years earlier. Punk and Hunter just don't like each other and regardless of what happened in 2011, Triple H is now going to put you over in a match and it still isn't good enough?
> 
> Like I've said throughout this whole thing, Punk's attitude is the root cause of his problems in everything he was complaining about. I would bet money that if Vince told Punk he was going to be THE main event at Wrestlemania and close the show with Hunter he wouldn't have had a single problem with it and his heroism about it being Bryan's year would have gone out the window. He put up with all their shit because he wanted the money and when his body gave up on him and he reached a point of financial security he packed it in and has gone out all guns blazing blaming everybody but himself. All the rest of it is rhetoric and don't get me wrong, it's juicy stuff and WWE aren't without blame but when you boil it all down, if he wasn't such a pain to work with and didn't have such a shit attitude his time there probably would have been much more pleasant for everybody involved, most importantly Punk himself.


You just don't get it, do you? 

I don't think anybody was hotter in the summer of 2011 than Punk in the last 10 years. Punk didn't even NEED HHH at the time, but if it was something that Vince wanted to see regardless, HHH SHOULD have put Punk over. As they would like to call, it would be best for business. Would it kill HHH's legendary status if he had put over a rising star? I don't think so. 

I don't know if you tried to put yourself in his skin, but I would still be pretty fucking bitter if I worked my ass off, put over part-timers and still be around and have to drop the title to one of them, only to see the same match from the previous year happen again. I love Rock, but Rock vs Cena II was a fucking horrible decision, a triple-threat would have been way better. 

So yeah, if I was constantly get shitted on I would have a pretty shitty attitude too. I'm not saying Punk isn't hard to work with, but it goes both ways. You mean if he was a nice, little puppy then it would all be alright for him, right? That's just not Punk. 

You're blaming the guy for putting up with WWE's shit for the money? Well, what what other reason should anyone have to put up with this corporation's bullshit? Their 'love for the business?' Give me a break.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Tangerine said:


> LOL @ people that believe Vince respects Punk. Vince doesn't respect anyone but himself. He's simply using the Punk argument in his struggle for power with Triple H. He makes it seem like it was all Triple H's fault for the whole Punk situation, not so much that they lost a valuable performer, but that the image of the company had to suffer from the whole thing. Even if it is HHH's fault (which it most certainly is), Vince does not care about Punk and never did. He only cares about lost revenue and wants his son-in-law to take take full blame for mismanagement of the situation.


So now Vince has an agenda against Hunter? That's just ridiculous.


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

Starbuck said:


> Punk likes to say HHH clearly never liked him without mentioning that Punk obviously doesn't like Hunter. He said HHH went to leave the room when we wanted to speak to Vince yet Punk asked him to stay because he obviously wanted to say his piece. He was angry that no part timer put him over and that nothing happened after any of his losses to the big names yet the one part timer who does stick around after Wrestlemania is going to lay down for him and it's not good enough because he didn't do it 3 years earlier. Punk and Hunter just don't like each other and regardless of what happened in 2011, Triple H is now going to put you over in a match and it still isn't good enough?
> 
> Like I've said throughout this whole thing, Punk's attitude is the root cause of his problems in everything he was complaining about. I would bet money that if Vince told Punk he was going to be THE main event at Wrestlemania and close the show with Hunter he wouldn't have had a single problem with it and his heroism about it being Bryan's year would have gone out the window. He put up with all their shit because he wanted the money and when his body gave up on him and he reached a point of financial security he packed it in and has gone out all guns blazing blaming everybody but himself. All the rest of it is rhetoric and don't get me wrong, it's juicy stuff and WWE aren't without blame but when you boil it all down, if he wasn't such a pain to work with and didn't have such a shit attitude his time there probably would have been much more pleasant for everybody involved, most importantly Punk himself.


:clap


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Right, absolutely no way I'm going hunting in nearly 350 pages for Vince's rebuttal and details about CM Punk/Cabana Part II, someone be kind enough to post links plz.


Vinces bullet points are in another thread, and part 2 isnt till thursday.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Vince's apology to Punk is an attempt to diffuse the Q&A with Punk in a couple days - Vince doesn't want Punk marks trying to take over shows with their chants again, and the best way is to get Punk to lose some of his piss and vinegar towards Vince so he doesn't bury them again which would rally his troops, but if he's really done just shuts up and fades away. 

HHH and Punk pretty much loath each other, HHH uses his power to cal the shots and Punk will not put himself in the position for HHH to have power over him anymore - so I don't see Punk ever working with the wwe again. I guess 5-6 years from now he might accept a HOF spot or something, but HHH would probably not have him headline the class out of spite.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Vince's apology to Punk is an attempt to diffuse the Q&A with Punk in a couple days - Vince doesn't want Punk marks trying to take over shows with their chants again, and the best way is to get Punk to lose some of his piss and vinegar towards Vince so he doesn't bury them again which would rally his troops, but if he's really done just shuts up and fades away.
> 
> HHH and Punk pretty much loath each other, HHH uses his power to cal the shots and Punk will not put himself in the position for HHH to have power over him anymore - so I don't see Punk ever working with the wwe again. I guess 5-6 years from now he might accept a HOF spot or something, but HHH would probably not have him headline the class out of spite.


HHH disliked Heyman almost as much as he disliked Punk but time can heal many things, he and Jericho were never best of buds either but look at them now.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

p862011 said:


> punk's problem is he rose to prominence during rock/cena feud


That's what it essentially boils down to. They were all in with Rock v Cena and you can't blame them for that. Outside of landing Austin there's nothing Punk could do to reach those numbers.

The problem is WWE still could of gotten behind Punk for WM 30 and from the sounds of things that's something they promised him too. They didn't and he left. In their defense Punk was putting out rhetoric for years about leaving so if he wanted to be the guy there he needed to renew his contract.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> That's what it essentially boils down to. They were all in with Rock v Cena and you can't blame them for that. Outside of landing Austin there's nothing Punk could do to reach those numbers.
> 
> The problem is WWE still could of gotten behind Punk for WM 30 and from the sounds of things that's something they promised him too. They didn't and he left. In their defense Punk was putting out rhetoric for years about leaving so if he wanted to be the guy there he needed to renew his contract.


Says the company who puts Lesnar over UT at WM, wanted to put the title on Batista at WM...


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

Great read. I am really happy as hell that he is happy. Agree with him on most of the points he made, some things he said I disagreed about but damn when I read about how incompetent their medical system is then I think Punk should of left earlier. Also I do not think he is douchebag. He has a personality like me that has a low tolerance for rude jerks on douchebags. He really seems like a cool guy to hang out with and again happy he left the WWE for he can salvaged his body which got beat to hell in 2013.

Also could you imagine if in February on this year if we woke up and found out Punk died from a Staph infection. The media would be on it all day and WWE would be in a 10x worse state than it is right now.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> Well everyone was aware that R Truth was a low carder before Survivor Series. The guy had one big match previously. Miz took the blame and that's unfortunate because it wasn't his fault. Really though with Punk's push he was going to flounder no matter what.
> 
> By the way I didn't say he failed because he put up poor numbers. You said WWE flushed money away by not running with his momentum and I told you there was no movement to begin with. Numbers wise there was no uptick from Punk. He wasn't drawing and picking up viewers. That never happened. MITB was an improvement over 2010's abysmal numbers but it wasn't even their best C ppv that year. It was a great storyline but the reality is the second he returned that storyline was dead because the whole intrigue of that storyline was whether or not Punk was actually quitting. He came back and it's oh it was a work see you guys later.
> 
> ...


They did flush money away. Again, you're just focusing on what he was. You're not focusing on what he could and should have been if they actually ran with him. You're acting like he was some guy who was randomly over for a brief period of time, and then it went away. He wasn't just over, he was legitimate. He had the talent to be the guy. And he brought more attention to the WWE than anyone has in a very long time. Sure, the Rock gets headlines, but those are headlines for the Rock because he's the Rock. CM Punk brought talk to the wrestling business about WRESTLING. Wrestling was becoming cool again because of his rebel movement against WWE. 

He's not embellishing anything in the podcast about how popular with the media he was at the time. Every outlet there was wanted to talk to CM Punk about WWE. That's why even now, his podcast draws interest from mainstream media. You are greatly underselling how big he was for the WWE by saying "numbers didn't jump". In a small sample size, some numbers didn't jump. Some numbers did. The difference is, Punk was drawing attention from people that don't give a shit about wrestling. That is the difference between the Attitude and today's era. The Attitude era had a billion fairweather fans who were just watching wrestling because it was "cool" at the moment. And Punk was in the process of making it cool again. 

You can go on and on about what Cena is worth to them and how he can't turn because of it, but that's exactly the mindset and problem with WWE. "Cena is worth too much!" and you're complacent in Cena's money-worth. Cena turns and plays heel, he's instantly a mega-heel because the smarks hate him and now his kids hate him too. That makes the guy who's facing him - Which would have been CM Punk, the rebel anti-hero, suddenly the coolest guy in the world for he is the polar opposite of John Cena. You know what that right there is? It's a plan. A plan that if properly executed, could have made you MORE money than face John Cena. For all the dicksucking Cena gets over what he sells, there's a certain demographic that he will never sell to. CM Punk on the other hand, reaches that demographic. 

Punk agreed to turn heel because he thought it would open doors for him that being a face simply wasn't by that point. After HHH buried him, his face run was basically over and his momentum was gone. He figured since he can't be the top face, he could be the top heel. But they didn't even really let him be that. And where was he again by the end of his career? Playing face again, because the fans demanded it. 



> Punk likes to say HHH clearly never liked him without mentioning that Punk obviously doesn't like Hunter. He said HHH went to leave the room when we wanted to speak to Vince yet Punk asked him to stay because he obviously wanted to say his piece. He was angry that no part timer put him over and that nothing happened after any of his losses to the big names yet the one part timer who does stick around after Wrestlemania is going to lay down for him and it's not good enough because he didn't do it 3 years earlier. Punk and Hunter just don't like each other and regardless of what happened in 2011, Triple H is now going to put you over in a match and it still isn't good enough?
> 
> Like I've said throughout this whole thing, Punk's attitude is the root cause of his problems in everything he was complaining about. I would bet money that if Vince told Punk he was going to be THE main event at Wrestlemania and close the show with Hunter he wouldn't have had a single problem with it and his heroism about it being Bryan's year would have gone out the window. He put up with all their shit because he wanted the money and when his body gave up on him and he reached a point of financial security he packed it in and has gone out all guns blazing blaming everybody but himself. All the rest of it is rhetoric and don't get me wrong, it's juicy stuff and WWE aren't without blame but when you boil it all down, if he wasn't such a pain to work with and didn't have such a shit attitude his time there probably would have been much more pleasant for everybody involved, most importantly Punk himself.


There is no "regardless of what happened in 2011"....because what happened in 2011 was the PG era's version of Sting/Hogan at Starrcade. It was the single dumbest booking move of this era, and it was done to placate Paul Levesque. So yes, Punk took that personally and he should have. You know what Steve Austin would have done in that situation? He would went fucking ballistic and said there's no way I'm jobbing to this guy because it makes no sense creatively. 

So yeah, HHH and his after the fact put-over got exactly the kind of treatment it should have. And there's no "what if" Punk vs. HHH main evented Mania as the last match, because it would have made zero fucking sense main eventing Mania. You know why? Because there was no fucking context to it. You know why there was no fucking context to it? Because HHH already beat him in the match that mattered. 

Simple way of looking at wrestling. Wins and losses don't matter. It's their context that does. A win at the right time against the right opponent can make you into a star. A loss at the wrong time can ruin your career.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Godway said:


> There is no "regardless of what happened in 2011"....because what happened in 2011 was the PG era's version of Sting/Hogan at Starrcade. It was the single dumbest booking move of this era, and it was done to placate Paul Levesque. So yes, Punk took that personally and he should have. You know what Steve Austin would have done in that situation? He would went fucking ballistic and said there's no way I'm jobbing to this guy because it makes no sense creatively.
> 
> So yeah, HHH and his after the fact put-over got exactly the kind of treatment it should have. And there's no "what if" Punk vs. HHH main evented Mania as the last match, because it would have made zero fucking sense main eventing Mania. You know why? Because there was no fucking context to it. You know why there was no fucking context to it? Because HHH already beat him in the match that mattered.
> 
> Simple way of looking at wrestling. Wins and losses don't matter. It's their context that does. A win at the right time against the right opponent can make you into a star. A loss at the wrong time can ruin your career.


Seriously, out of everything Punk said and people are still hung up on him losing to HHH at a C PPV with a 2 week build in a match that wasn't supposed to happen when he won the title and held it for 434 days 2 months later. If losing that one match derailed everything for Punk and his career completely floundered as a result then guess what, maybe he isn't the saviour you're proclaiming him to be. Here's a fact for you, if Punk won it still would have been Rock/Cena at WM 28, it still would have been Rock/Cena II at WM 29, he still doesn't get to main event, he still doesn't get what he wants, he still loses to Rock, Taker and Lesnar in 2013 and he still complains about not going over anybody. Absolutely nothing changes so I don't understand why people still talk about this like it was the death knell of Punk's career. The 'what if' scenario was more to illustrate that if Punk was offered the match with HHH as the actual main event he likely would have taken it because he's a hypocrite. But it wasn't the main event so the personal issues between the two came to the fore and he told Trips to shove it. That's what happened. If Punk or anybody else honestly believes that that one match with Hunter at Night of fucking Champions was the solution to everything then yes, he and they are delusional, as if we didn't know that already. Punk isn't some righteous martyr dying for his cause. He never has been yet so many people blindly believe everything he says. It's downright strange considering the plethora of evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> Seriously, out of everything Punk said and people are still hung up on him losing to HHH at a C PPV with a 2 week build in a match that wasn't supposed to happen when he won the title and held it for 434 days 2 months later. If losing that one match derailed everything for Punk and his career completely floundered as a result then guess what, maybe he isn't the saviour you're proclaiming him to be. Here's a fact for you, if Punk won it still would have been Rock/Cena at WM 28, it still would have been Rock/Cena II at WM 29, he still doesn't get to main event, he still doesn't get what he wants, he still loses to Rock, Taker and Lesnar in 2013 and he still complains about not going over anybody. Absolutely nothing changes so I don't understand why people still talk about this like it was the death knell of Punk's career. The 'what if' scenario was more to illustrate that if Punk was offered the match with HHH as the actual main event he likely would have taken it because he's a hypocrite. But it wasn't the main event so the personal issues between the two came to the fore and he told Trips to shove it. That's what happened. If Punk or anybody else honestly believes that that one match with Hunter at Night of fucking Champions was the solution to everything then yes, he and they are delusional, as if we didn't know that already. Punk isn't some righteous martyr dying for his cause. He never has been yet so many people blindly believe everything he says. It's downright strange considering the plethora of evidence to the contrary.


You're putting words in my mouth at a pretty absurd level. Rock/Cena was set in stone. Rock/Cena II should have never happened. The whole motivation behind Punk/Cena having MOTY on RAW was to prove that they should have main evented Mania that year. And they fucking should have. It's a shame that Cena vs. Punk never main evented a Mania, because that was their last legit money match between regular talents and not part-timers. 

No one is delusional. You just don't understand how momentum works in wrestling. There's no one on this side of the keyboard arguing about Punk being a martyr, or drinking his koolaid or not thinking that some of what befell him in his WWE career was his own fault for his attitude. It's just the truth of the matter when it came to his derailment in 2011. That was a horrible, horrible, horrible decision. And it cooled off something that was much hotter than anything wrestling had seen in years, and may never see again since it was one of their last original feuds.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

Summerslam 2011 was a bomb. The buyrate was terrible and this was before the HHH match.

Punk wasn't as over as people claim in 2011.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Punk made it sound like the WWE fired him while he was on an injury leave. Obviously, this is not 100% truthful. It's too bad Punk was on his BFFs podcast, instead of a neutral interviewer.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Geeee said:


> Punk made it sound like the WWE fired him while he was on an injury leave. Obviously, this is not 100% truthful. * It's too bad Punk was on his BFFs podcast, instead of a neutral interviewer.*


What, like your employee austin) on your Network?


----------



## EddieWong (Dec 2, 2014)

look at the thread, who said Punk doesn't draw?


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

Soon,this thread will turn into Punk Can't Draw Part-4


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Godway said:


> They did flush money away. Again, you're just focusing on what he was. You're not focusing on what he could and should have been if they actually ran with him. You're acting like he was some guy who was randomly over for a brief period of time, and then it went away. He wasn't just over, he was legitimate. He had the talent to be the guy. And he brought more attention to the WWE than anyone has in a very long time. Sure, the Rock gets headlines, but those are headlines for the Rock because he's the Rock. CM Punk brought talk to the wrestling business about WRESTLING. Wrestling was becoming cool again because of his rebel movement against WWE.
> 
> He's not embellishing anything in the podcast about how popular with the media he was at the time. Every outlet there was wanted to talk to CM Punk about WWE. That's why even now, his podcast draws interest from mainstream media. You are greatly underselling how big he was for the WWE by saying "numbers didn't jump". In a small sample size, some numbers didn't jump. Some numbers did. The difference is, Punk was drawing attention from people that don't give a shit about wrestling. That is the difference between the Attitude and today's era. The Attitude era had a billion fairweather fans who were just watching wrestling because it was "cool" at the moment. And Punk was in the process of making it cool again.
> 
> ...


It did go away and that's something you freely admit when you say they lost money by not pushing him all of the way. That's admitting his momentum waned. Tell me the mainstream sources interested in his podcast? I don't buy that for one second. The media was going to go away no matter what because they weren't interested in turning CM Punk into the next mega star. They wanted to know if he really did tell his boss to stick it on live air. That's it. Punk may be someone that generally interests people but worked shoots is not an angle you go after long term. 

That's what separates Punk and Austin. Austin had a gimmick for the company to revolve around. Austin 3:16 and raising Hell. None of that stuff existed for Punk. Sitting down indian style and ranting about the lack of ice cream bars is hardly the next big thing. You can say all day long that he was ruined right away but he was pushed for years afterwards and there's still not one distinguishable moment that you can point to in saying that's what he should look like. That's the vision WWE needs to be. 

You want to go back to the AE well the industry was adding million viewers before anyone gave a d*** about SCSA. It's not something he created on it's own and that goes for Hulkamania too. Both cases it's a chain events with a bunch of different angles capturing the media's attention and then a figure head running away with it. 

You talk Cena's heel turn but not only are you flushing his profitable character you're advocating to do it in a way that won't bring in money. NWO and DX were popular entities because they were anti authority. Every bit as controversial and rebellious as Austin was. Turning John Cena into a corporate shill completely takes away his marketability. Nobody goes out and buys authority shirts.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Godway said:


> You're putting words in my mouth at a pretty absurd level. Rock/Cena was set in stone. Rock/Cena II should have never happened. The whole motivation behind Punk/Cena having MOTY on RAW was to prove that they should have main evented Mania that year. And they fucking should have. It's a shame that Cena vs. Punk never main evented a Mania, because that was their last legit money match between regular talents and not part-timers.
> 
> No one is delusional. You just don't understand how momentum works in wrestling. There's no one on this side of the keyboard arguing about Punk being a martyr, or drinking his koolaid or not thinking that some of what befell him in his WWE career was his own fault for his attitude. It's just the truth of the matter when it came to his derailment in 2011. That was a horrible, horrible, horrible decision. And it cooled off something that was much hotter than anything wrestling had seen in years, and may never see again since it was one of their last original feuds.


And you don't understand that Rock/Cena doesn't happen without Rock/Cena II. That's the deal Rock made when he came back and nothing or nobody was changing it. Rock wanted to win in Miami and do the job on the way out in New York. He wanted to do it with Cena because Cena is the reason he came back in the first place. Punk doesn't figure into the equation anywhere in that scenario and he's lucky he even got to work with Rock in the first place.

I guess I don't. I guess the Summerslam buys mean nothing. I guess all the hype surrounding Punk wasn't just because people thought he actually walked and when they realised he didn't, it all went away. I guess Daniel Bryan's run in 2013/14 where he was 10x more over than Punk could ever hope to be during his supposed hottest period in wrestling history that we've ever seen never happened. 

You're letting subjective opinion cloud objective facts. Punk's momentum was already done the second he came back on Raw and had a belt duel with Cena, a duel that he didn't win in convincing fashion whatsoever. Call HHH beating him whatever you want, it doesn't change the fact that the chain of events after that match were already set in stone because of Rock/Cena and we'd likely still end up here because if the Mania main event is really what Punk wanted, he still wouldn't have got it and he still walks. Punk still faces Jericho at Mania 28, and Rock/Cena II still happens at 29.

This whole HHH/NOC thing has been argued to death for 3 years now but you know what, go on and keep living in your fantasy land where Punk won that match and everything changed. If that's what you need to believe then go right ahead.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Starbuck :lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Waffelz said:


> Starbuck :lmao


If you're :lmao with me unk. If you're :lmao at me unk3.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*People who are saying that Vince McMahon apologised as a way to dave face are off the mark in my opinion. It seemed to be genuine that Vince was sorry that it happened that way and that it wasn't his call for it to happen like that, either way I'm sure Punk will address it when it comes to the podcast in a couple days and will have a better gage than us, as to whether Vince seemed truthful in that apology. If I were to jump to conclusions I would say that Triple H was the one who decided to fire Punk on that day as a way to stick it to him but then again, that's pure speculation.

*Side note, am I the only person who think it's a little coincidental that Punk will be on Cabana's podcast all of a sudden after all this time...and then agree to be on the next show straight away. Then coincidentally, Vince McMahon finally has time and is arranged to be on this podcast, which just so happens to be announced a couple weeks ago sandwich'd right in between the two Punk podcasts. I love a good conspiracy theory and maybe it is just coincidence but it makes for awesome entertainment for us fans!*


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Starbuck said:


> *And you don't understand that Rock/Cena doesn't happen without Rock/Cena II. That's the deal Rock made when he came back and nothing or nobody was changing it*. Rock wanted to win in Miami and do the job on the way out in New York. He wanted to do it with Cena because Cena is the reason he came back in the first place. Punk doesn't figure into the equation anywhere in that scenario and he's lucky he even got to work with Rock in the first place.
> 
> I guess I don't. I guess the Summerslam buys mean nothing. I guess all the hype surrounding Punk wasn't just because people thought he actually walked and when they realised he didn't, it all went away. I guess Daniel Bryan's run in 2013/14 where he was 10x more over than Punk could ever hope to be during his supposed hottest period in wrestling history that we've ever seen never happened.
> 
> ...



Well, this is an stupid deal in the first, they didn't need to do the Rock vs Hulk Hogan II in 2003, and they certainly didn't need to do Cena vs The Rock II, especially in the main event with the title.

And lol about Bryan x10 more than Cm Punk. :lmao


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

Bossdude said:


> Summerslam 2011 was a bomb. The buyrate was terrible and this was before the HHH match.
> 
> Punk wasn't as over as people claim in 2011.


I think you're right overall, but I have to play Devil's Advocate a bit here.

To be fair, SummerSlam 2011 was also a rematch and MITB is the match people wanted to see and got. MITB's numbers were up (not massively) and, had they played their cards right, Punk/Cena 2 could have drawn much better if they didn't blow their load and done it so soon. 

Then, they mixed in Alberto Del Rio and Kevin Nash nonsensically, taking the focus off of the story people cared about and forcing people no one cared about into it.

There was a lot wrong with how they booked SummerSlam 2011's main event (which I believe should have been Cena vs Mysterio, a match that could have drawn well given both of their popularity at the time) and how they hot-shotted the belt back onto Cena so quickly after MITB.

Plus, the two-belt (actually, three including the WHC) thing was dumb. Punk should have disappeared from TV for a while to maintain the mystery, and then brought him back at a better-timed moment.

Punk was over, but he wasn't an instantaneous success or anything. No one is. Even Cena needed a year proper to go from US Champion to World Champion. You have to build a star up and he really had a number done on him and didn't get back on track until Survivor Series 2011 where he had a great moment, reclaiming the title from Del Rio.

Not that Punk was ever going to be the Next Cena. I'm not saying that, but... Kevin Nash!? WHY?

There's a lot that was out of Punk's control which interfered with what could have been a gold mine. We didn't need Del Rio and Nash anywhere near that story, and they overdid Cena/Punk, then jobbed Punk to HHH and, in unspoken wrestling law, invalidated everything Punk said about HHH since winning makes you right since HHH was also a babyface at the time.




Krispenwah said:


> Well, this is an stupid deal in the first, they didn't need to do the Rock vs Hulk Hogan II in 2003, and they certainly didn't need to do Cena vs The Rock II, especially in the main event with the title.


It's not stupid if it makes a lot of money. People keep forgetting that Cena beating Rock led to Bryan beating Cena and it was ultimately a great move that helped to create a new main eventer.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Krispenwah said:


> Well, this is an stupid deal in the first, they didn't need to do the Rock vs Hulk Hogan II in 2003, and they certainly didn't need to do Cena vs The Rock II, especially in the main event with the title.
> 
> And lol about Bryan x10 more than Cm Punk. :lmao


It's a fair point but it is what it is there. WWE may have wanted Rock to just put Cena over and be done with it but you're not going to boss Rock around. You want the attention, money, and publicity he brings the feud is going to be done in a way that caters to him.

You go back to 2008 and Cena pretty much mapped out the feud himself and acknowledged that he won't be winning this one.

Rock is 40 years old and a huge Hollywood star.
Hogan was 50 years and on his last leg.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> What, like your employee austin) on your Network?


I didn't mention Steve. Although, the Steve Austin Show would probably be the most entertaining option. From a news standpoint, a completely neutral interviewer would be the best option. It was still nice to hear Punk's side and I will be listening to the 2nd podcast. Plus, it's great to hear Punk talk TBH.

On a side note, I am extremely happy that not everyone has ads plastered all over their gear. Also, I wonder how Colt feels about Punk putting 2K Sports on blast, when they were the main sponsor of his show.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Hogan/Rock was probably a bigger match and wasn't even in the main event, like i said there wasn't need to repeat an historic match if the point was to make it "Once In a Lifetime".

Rock/Cena II shouldn't have never happened, this stupid mentality of "if you want money, put the damn part-timers on the main event" is what is killing the business, if you want to create long-term good business, make sure to build up your rising talent and give them the fucking spotlight.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Krispenwah said:


> Hogan/Rock was probably a bigger match and wasn't even in the main event, like i said there wasn't need to repeat an historic match if the point was to make it "Once In a Lifetime".
> 
> Rock/Cena II shouldn't have never happened, this stupid mentality of "if you want money, put the damn part-timers on the main event" is what is killing the business, if you want to create long-term good business, make sure to build up your rising talent and give them the fucking spotlight.


It wasn't a bigger match though. Hogan was 50 years old and just ran a company into the ground. There's huge question marks how bringing him back would go.

It's not bringing in a Hollywood star or former MMA champ. 

As for the rest they ran with young stars from 04-10. Didn't change anything. Long term business is created with big names too as well as young promising stars. WM Hogan v Andre. That's the past v future if I'm not mistaken. AE are we forgetting what was on the other channel? Don't ignore NWO, Sting, Flair, Savage's impact on the industry back then.


----------



## greatness_awaits (Dec 2, 2014)

Hunter is extremely furious about Punk's remarks on the podcasts. If he had his way, he would hurt Punk anyway possible. 
AJ is lucky she has Vince Mcmahon in her corner because she was the first person he was going to target and was going to bury her in front of the world. AJ means the world to Punk and everyone backstage knows that. Triple H was going to address the podcast in the beginning of this past monday night on raw but McMahon put a stop to that.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

greatness_awaits said:


> Hunter is extremely furious about Punk's remarks on the podcasts. If he had his way, he would hurt Punk anyway possible.
> AJ is lucky she has Vince Mcmahon in her corner because she was the first person he was going to target and was going to bury her in front of the world. AJ means the world to Punk and everyone backstage knows that. Triple H was going to address the podcast in the beginning of this past monday night on raw but McMahon put a stop to that.


where did you hear that from?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

greatness_awaits said:


> Hunter is extremely furious about Punk's remarks on the podcasts. If he had his way, he would hurt Punk anyway possible.
> AJ is lucky she has Vince Mcmahon in her corner because she was the first person he was going to target and was going to bury her in front of the world. AJ means the world to Punk and everyone backstage knows that. Triple H was going to address the podcast in the beginning of this past monday night on raw but McMahon put a stop to that.


:lmao

Obviously you work for WWE and have access to Triple H's thoughts, feelings, and the TV script.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

just1988 said:


> *People who are saying that Vince McMahon apologised as a way to dave face are off the mark in my opinion. It seemed to be genuine that Vince was sorry that it happened that way and that it wasn't his call for it to happen like that, either way I'm sure Punk will address it when it comes to the podcast in a couple days and will have a better gage than us, as to whether Vince seemed truthful in that apology. If I were to jump to conclusions I would say that Triple H was the one who decided to fire Punk on that day as a way to stick it to him but then again, that's pure speculation.
> 
> *Side note, am I the only person who think it's a little coincidental that Punk will be on Cabana's podcast all of a sudden after all this time...and then agree to be on the next show straight away. Then coincidentally, Vince McMahon finally has time and is arranged to be on this podcast, which just so happens to be announced a couple weeks ago sandwich'd right in between the two Punk podcasts. I love a good conspiracy theory and maybe it is just coincidence but it makes for awesome entertainment for us fans!*


I find it much easier to believe that HHH texted Punk to see if he was ready to talk, felt rebuffed ("send me my money and we can talk after the honeymoon"), went to Vince and VMK said, "Send him his papers."

At that point it goes to legal and they send it out. Whoever works in the mailroom that handles that probably didn't get an invitation to the wedding.


----------



## KrisRiot (Oct 12, 2014)

On the "CM Punk's Star Power" question, I'll throw this in. It's anecdotal, so take it for what it is:

I haven't been interested in wrestling in a very long time for various reasons. One is that I simply never liked Cena and it seems like he's been running the place. So I haven't thought about or checked up on wrestling at all until very recently. Cena was the last big star created before I bailed.

In all that time that I was ignoring WWE, only one new wrestler's name broke through to me: CM Punk. I kept hearing about this CM Punk guy. "Ok. He must be like the new star that's finally going to replace Cena."

I'm not saying it proves he was a draw, but that his name seems to have broken out in a way that nobody else's on the roster did, post-Cena. That seems like a foundation to build from.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Poor Ryback


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

This may have already been asked I don't know but do you think Vince McMahon apologized to AJ Lee about CM Punk getting fired on their wedding day?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

Lord Humongous said:


> This may have already been asked I don't know but do you think Vince McMahon apologized to AJ Lee about CM Punk getting fired on their wedding day?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He apologized during the Network interview saying it wasn't intentional, just severance papers.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

WWE dropped the ball on Punk. They almost dropped it on Daniel Bryan, but the paying audience didn't let them and shit all over WWE management's guys Orton and Cena... and then Batista... and then anyone who wasn't Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

I meant specifically to AJ? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rey09176 (Dec 3, 2014)

Something I found amusing.. He says he would have loved to skip house shows for the role in the movie because he would still get paid, bitches about not getting paid as much as rock, cena or lesnar, complains he didn't get his sponsers.. God damn this guy is greedy as fuck.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> I doubt he will be fully honest about why he left. He will probably give some BS answer.


Haha...this post is funny. Its as if you pretty much decided he was going to lie about his departure before you even heard it so it doesnt really matter what he said.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> It did go away and that's something you freely admit when you say they lost money by not pushing him all of the way. That's admitting his momentum waned. Tell me the mainstream sources interested in his podcast? I don't buy that for one second. The media was going to go away no matter what because they weren't interested in turning CM Punk into the next mega star. They wanted to know if he really did tell his boss to stick it on live air. That's it. Punk may be someone that generally interests people but worked shoots is not an angle you go after long term.
> 
> That's what separates Punk and Austin. Austin had a gimmick for the company to revolve around. Austin 3:16 and raising Hell. None of that stuff existed for Punk. Sitting down indian style and ranting about the lack of ice cream bars is hardly the next big thing. You can say all day long that he was ruined right away but he was pushed for years afterwards and there's still not one distinguishable moment that you can point to in saying that's what he should look like. That's the vision WWE needs to be.
> 
> ...


Just off the top of my head, his podcast news was on TMZ and Yahoo both, but I know there were more. 

The whole essence of his promo and character at that point in time was "Wrestling is not fun or cool anymore. I want wrestling to be fun and cool again." and it was working. There's very clear parallels between Punk's character and Austin's, and one of the most important ones is that both of their characters were reflections of their real life personas. Punk's gimmick was absolutely something the company could revolve around. The fans were begging for change at that point in time, and Punk gave them that change and voiced what was on their minds. Before he jobbed to HHH, then pretty much stopped talking on TV, then his gimmick became "best in the world" instead of anti-WWE.

His push for "years afterwards" was pointless. You know why? Because he never had the kind of cred and mystique to him that he did in 2011. After the HHH loss, everything was gone. And the only upper carder who made any effort to put him over and work with him was Chris Jericho. Instead of being about CM Punk, everything became about who CM Punk was working with. He lost every big match he had from that point on. So I don't see how you think making him into a main event jobber is somehow doing him any favors. 


> And you don't understand that Rock/Cena doesn't happen without Rock/Cena II. That's the deal Rock made when he came back and nothing or nobody was changing it. Rock wanted to win in Miami and do the job on the way out in New York. He wanted to do it with Cena because Cena is the reason he came back in the first place. Punk doesn't figure into the equation anywhere in that scenario and he's lucky he even got to work with Rock in the first place.
> 
> I guess I don't. I guess the Summerslam buys mean nothing. I guess all the hype surrounding Punk wasn't just because people thought he actually walked and when they realised he didn't, it all went away. I guess Daniel Bryan's run in 2013/14 where he was 10x more over than Punk could ever hope to be during his supposed hottest period in wrestling history that we've ever seen never happened.
> 
> ...


There were rumors of Rock/Cena being a trilogy, I remember. But I still don't know if I buy that. Having the same match main event Mania 3 years in a row with the audience knowing about it in advance is a foolish idea. Especially considering it didn't work whatsoever the second time around. Oh I know, it sold right? Look at all those buys!!! Except the crowd shit on the match and it came across really terrible. It was one of the worst Mania main events in recent memory. The feud was terrible too. Which is ironic, because these are the exact reasons why it was so important for CM Punk to succeed, so you didn't have to keep forcing John Cena feuds that didn't belong into the main event. 

Summerslam buys? Again, someone acting like other people are drawing buys or ratings. Guess what, they aren't. John Cena isn't, Brock Lesnar isn't, The Rock isn't, Daniel Bryan surely isn't, nobody is. You don't just give a guy who is hot two PPVs and then say "FAIL" after you don't get massive increases in numbers. This scenario, where a guy suddenly main events once or twice and then ratings/buys explodes....it is IMAGINARY. It does not happen. Like you said, you think Daniel Bryan was "10x more over than Punk" and he still failed to draw ratings/buys increases. Should we ax Dean Ambrose from the main event since he hasn't brought an immediate increase to ratings/buys? Or would that be stupid? By your logic, Dean Ambrose is already a failure. 

You're the one living in a fantasy world. A fantasy world where other people are drawing all kinds of huge numbers and CM Punk was somehow a drop off. It's funny you mention Daniel Bryan, because the only reason Bryan is even successful is he basically got pushed as CM Punk because they had already ruined Punk as that guy by then. The whole Authority vs. not prototypical WWE Champion angle was meant for Punk, not Bryan. Punk had scratched the surface with this scenario in 2011, and they never pulled the trigger on him, in 2011 "The Authority" was playing sympathetic face instead of heel. But then suddenly two years later, it was okay to run this angle with someone else. And that someone else isn't as good as Punk, can't talk like him, and was probably always doomed to fall short of being the top guy. So you're back to John Cena again. That's okay though, look at all of the buys/ratings John Cena is bringing!!!! The product isn't absolutely terrible or anything at all, right? And John Cena is meanwhile making all kinds of crazy money for a bunch of board members while boring the piss out of crowds every week. Where are we? Right back to where we were 5 years ago. Only they're making less money. 

Alls I'm saying is CM Punk was the WWE's last chance for truly changing the landscape of their company. They blew it, and now they're destined for 'Cena wins' until Cena retires. But you're okay with the boring and complacent product because "Cena draws" right?


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok I know im late but I didnt want to comment until I finished the entire interview. While I do agree with him on a few of his issues like the WWE network payouts, working hurt/being misdiagnosed, being promised things that never happened, but besides that most of what he had to say was crap and contradicted himself the entire interview. He stated from the gate he didnt want to sound bitter or just bash WWE but thats exactly what he did the whole time. He said its not about the money but most of his grievances were about money. 

He's a great talent, i was a BIG fan so im not just a Punk hater, but he does not deserve Rock, Undertaker or Cena type money. This guy was a 2 time MITB winner, multiple time world and WWE champion, longest title reign in the past 25 years ans that's STILL not enough. True, even when champion he never was THEE guy..never was the face of the company but so what. The company practically bent over backwards to accommodate him when he was "leaving" in 2011. As much as he bashed WWE how about a thank you. Thank you for making me a household name..thank you for giving me enough money for early retirement. He's acting like his entire run was miserable. I work in the business world and see employees like Punk all the time..you give them whatever they want and the one time you dont tell bitch, whine and complain about being held down. Punk is the type of person that will never be satisfied. By his own admission he can be a jerk and asshole so how is everything that didn't happen for him in WWE completely managements fault? He takes absolutely no responsibility.

And one last thing he said he was fired..hello..YOU WALKED OUT!! he said himself "I left..I walked out" then later said he was "fired". What did you expect them to do? If I walk out of my job right now and dont come back..no matter if I feel I have legit reasons or not..thats quitting. Which is exactly what he did. The termination papers were just a legal formality. I'm so over this guy. Im glad we got his side of the story but I honestly hopes he sticks to his word and never comes back.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Lariatoh! said:


> WWE dropped the ball on Punk. They almost dropped it on Daniel Bryan, but the paying audience didn't let them and shit all over WWE management's guys Orton and Cena... and then Batista... and then anyone who wasn't Daniel Bryan.


How in the holy fuck did they drop the ball on that little bitch. Because he didnt get to main event a fucking Wrestlemania? He is a multiple time WWE champion, former World Heavyweight Champion, ECW champion, intercontinental champion, tag team champion. 

He had the longest title reign in the modern era. Over 400 days as champion. He main evented ppv's. He fought Undertaker at Wrestlemania, fought Brock Lesnar, and the Rock. Beat John Cena multiple times. Got more screen time then everybody not named John Cena. He got to run 2 fucking stables, and retire Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hennessey said:


> How in the holy fuck did they drop the ball on that little bitch. Because he didnt get to main event a fucking Wrestlemania? He is a multiple time WWE champion, former World Heavyweight Champion, ECW champion, intercontinental champion, tag team champion.
> 
> He had the longest title reign in the modern era. Over 400 days as champion. He main evented ppv's. He fought Undertaker at Wrestlemania, fought Brock Lesnar, and the Rock. Beat John Cena multiple times. Got more screen time then everybody not named John Cena. He got to run 2 fucking stables, and retire Jeff Hardy.


THANK YOU!!! :clap


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just saw that the podcast has had 950000 views. That's a lot more than the network!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DanM3 said:


> Just saw that the podcast has had 950000 views. That's a lot more than the network!


Punk > WWE Network I guess :maury


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

DanM3 said:


> Just saw that the podcast has had 950000 views. That's a lot more than the network!


That's on YouTube too which is not even the main source of the podcast.


----------



## Dreamcast99 (Sep 4, 2014)

xhbkx said:


> That's on YouTube too which is not even the main source of the podcast.


YouTube is popular enough that the view count could be tipple compared to the original and even then, sub 2,500,000 is nothing compared to what YouTube's big draws get on average.


----------



## Him Himself (Nov 23, 2014)

Guess Punk is a draw after all


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Is part 2 tonight?


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just saying it's quite funny that more people have heard it than vinces on the network. I guess punk is a draw then. Punks podcast has been more interesting than anything that's happend on raw since wrestlemania season. Wwe is clearly lacking without him and Bryan


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Dreamcast99 said:


> YouTube is popular enough that the view count could be tipple compared to the original and even then, sub 2,500,000 is nothing compared to what YouTube's big draws get on average.


That's a lot of views for an hour long video which has only been out 1 week, also consider that you would only expect this video to be of interest to the I dubya C.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

When is Part 2. I thought the initial podcast was an excellent listen. Turned off Vince's one after 4 minutes.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Punk leaving WWE is the modern day Screwjob, of course wrestling fans are interested. And I guarantee you if he started doing his own podcast about the wrestling business, it would probably do better than any WWE podcast.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

CenaNuff123 said:


> When is Part 2. I thought the initial podcast was an excellent listen. Turned off Vince's one after 4 minutes.


Tomorrow. Shit should be good.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Can't wait to hear his response to Ryback. I hope he gives him a response anyway.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> Tomorrow. Shit should be good.


Should be a fun listen.


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

Tomorrow is the day!


----------



## EddieWong (Dec 2, 2014)

*Punk Is EgoManiac..*

Observer:


> We were told most, but certainly not all, of the WWE talent loved some of what he said what he said. Many were not happy about him complaining about his booking when he was booked better than all but a few guys over the past three years. The feeling of guys that while he complained about putting over Rock, Undertaker and Brock Lesnar in 2013, that most of them would have loved to have been in the position to work twice with Rock, and then do Mania against Undertaker and SummerSlam with Lesnar regardless of the outcome. One major name, while seeing Punk’s side on the medical issue and some other issues , felt most of the interview was “sour grapes.”
> 
> Many felt he came off badly about complaining that he was booked against HHH at WrestleMania, noting he’d be in one of the top matches and would get ample time to promote it. McMahon in the Austin podcast said that WrestleMania wasn’t about one main event these days, although Punk’s argument to that is that the guys in the one real main event get paid far better than just about anyone else on the show. Several felt he made himself look bad in complaining about having to put over Rock, Undertaker and Lesnar. The “two sides of every story” saying was said by others, but there was also a consensus that what he said about his experience in WWE was the same as many would say, with the difference that he made more money than all but a few, and they admired his balls to say it publicly.
> 
> ...


definitely agree, Punk has huge ego only complaining and bitching...taker-brock-rock is those top guy above the rest and they are attraction which able to elevate current star to the next level. 

i agree with Vince on Punk communication skills and i disagree with punk about Jericho and Agenda...if you consider as friend then be straight, just tell them straight don't want to talked about it and Jericho have said he only talked non-wrestling related. 

Punk is public figure and don't know how to deal with it...if Punk want private time then tell them straight instead of being asshole tell the fan off. being Public Figure people want to know you and doing anything to know you so why don't use it to increase your name on the market but hide in the dark...now punk selling T-shirt/Merc. "CM PUNK" is a wrestler and he use that name? one of the thing is Punk despite Wrestling but his fans are wrestling fans.

have Punk straight up ask Vince why he's not on Main Event or espeially being top guy replace Cena? if he has then why not saying it? Punk only said he got everything beat Cena on Merc blah blah blah...Punk attitude will never be Top Guy replacing Cena. Punk best friend called Punk an asshole once. If Vince said about the look then i agree, Punk doesn't have that presence and you need that look/presence in Pro-wrestling.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

Wish ryback had crippled him.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

I like how OP does the one thing meltzer warns some will do on his opinion piece.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



lifebane said:


> Wish ryback had crippled him.


fpalm

You sir are a disgrace to the human race.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



lifebane said:


> Wish ryback had crippled him.


I know... My biggest regret about Punk's departure is knowing that Ryback will never get a chance to finish the "job"


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



evilshade said:


> I know... My biggest regret about Punk's departure is knowing that Ryback will never get a chance to finish the "job"


Honestly i think HHH told him it would be cool if he missed the table, punk is literally a punk.


----------



## EddieWong (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

one of the thing we all can agree with is Cena vs Rock 2 should have never happen...Rock Beat Punk and Cena and nothing came out of it, i blame on Vince/Creative Department for this. Rock vs Punk at WM could sell, they could have Stone Cold Steve Austin involve in it...Cena RTWM could be face Taker for the Streak.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

did anyone else have trouble understand whatever it was op was trying to convey? 

and everyone is an egomaniac, how do you succeed in the wrestling industry or any sport related profession without being super confident in yourself.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

He wanted to be the top dog, and rightfully so. If you don't, then what the fuck are you doing?


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



TheLooseCanon said:


> He wanted to be the top dog, and rightfully so. If you don't, then what the fuck are you doing?


If a jack russel tries to be top dog it gets taken apart by a pitbull.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



lifebane said:


> If a jack russel tries to be top dog it gets taken apart by a pitbull.


Or people on the internet complains about the dog's ego.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

I think you took bits & pieces of what you just copy and pasted just to label Punk as a egomaniac.

He has an ego, everyone does, the problem with Punk is he goes about it the wrong way. The shit he said comparing HHH to him, Rock making money compared to him, etc, etc it's a guy who has a right to think highly of himself because he's a damn good wrestler but he's being delusional on what he's really worth to the WWE.

All in all that was a good read and it reiterates what we all knew about Vince that he is outdated, has played a hand in the WWE not being as big as it once with the mainstream & he doesn't know what's best for business.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



lifebane said:


> Honestly i think HHH told him it would be cool if he missed the table, punk is literally a punk.


I really hope so. Because someday the WWE is gonna be in Trip's hands, so as a fan, I want nothing more than for the best man to take Vince's place.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

Meltzer is right in one thing, if you don't believe in your own expectations , you won't be nothing in this business, one of the facts that made Cm Punk great, even tough the company never believed in him, his ambition and talent led him to create his own name.

He has a great ego, as many top wrestlers too, guys like Ric Flair, Stone Cold, HHH, Hulk Hogan were probably their own biggest marks.

Austin has said it before and Vince repeated it in his podcast, the current roster is full of jobbers that are pleased with only appear on TV, Punk was different, he didn't have the main event, but he deserved it and he was right to ask for it.

At the same time i don't agree with him about Punk not being good enough only because "he doesn't have the look", this is pure bullshit.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

just1988 said:


> **Side note, am I the only person who think it's a little coincidental that Punk will be on Cabana's podcast all of a sudden after all this time...and then agree to be on the next show straight away. Then coincidentally, Vince McMahon finally has time and is arranged to be on this podcast, which just so happens to be announced a couple weeks ago sandwich'd right in between the two Punk podcasts. I love a good conspiracy theory and maybe it is just coincidence but it makes for awesome entertainment for us fans!*


If it wasn't on purpose, than it's damn good timing.

I feel like Colt may have set that up. ¯\(°_o)/¯


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



lifebane said:


> If a jack russel tries to be top dog it gets taken apart by a pitbull.


Not if the Jack Russell is 100x more talented and smartest.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

Reading some of the posts ITT reinforces the notion that typical wrestling fans are trash


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



evilshade said:


> I know... My biggest regret about Punk's departure is knowing that Ryback will never get a chance to finish the "job"


Don't worry. Ryback will have his entire career to finish jobbing.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

He wanted to be in the main event of Wrestlemania. Yup, sure sounds like a complete and total egomaniac!

- Vic


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



lifebane said:


> Wish ryback had crippled him.


What kind of wrestling fan wishes a wrestler to cripple another wrestler? fpalm


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



santa beat me up said:


> did anyone else have trouble understand whatever it was op was trying to convey?
> 
> and everyone is an egomaniac, how do you succeed in the wrestling industry or any sport related profession without being super confident in yourself.


You aren't alone. It's like he didn't read a fucking thing Meltzer wrote.

Top guys are top guys in a TV driven business because they are egomaniacs at some level.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

Well no shit CM Punk is egotistical. He is the self proclaimed "best in the world". He is extremely egotistical and arrogant but he can back it up.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

'The feeling of guys that while he complained about putting over Rock, Undertaker and Brock Lesnar in 2013, that most of them would have loved to have been in the position to work twice with Rock, and then do Mania against Undertaker and SummerSlam with Lesnar regardless of the outcome'

And that's why none of them will ever be A+ players. You don't get to the top just being happy with what you've got.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

I swear to god if it comes out that Punk somehow saved all mankind by leaving you fuckers would say he should have let it all end.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



evilshade said:


> I really hope so. Because someday the WWE is gonna be in Trip's hands, so as a fan, I want nothing more than for the best man to take Vince's place.


I hope so too. That way Punk won't ever be in the Hall of Fame and we won't have to hear about him on WWE programming again.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



Original Christmas Name said:


> I swear to god if it comes out that Punk somehow saved all mankind by leaving you fuckers would say he should have let it all end.


Punk would only do that if it was the main event of Wrestlemania.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


> What kind of wrestling fan wishes a wrestler to cripple another wrestler? fpalm


He sounds like a total dick who went out of his way to be a dick and thought he was better than every one else, fuck that guy.
Ryback did the right thing, saved the locker room from a real asshole.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



lifebane said:


> He sounds like a total dick who went out of his way to be a dick and thought he was better than every one else, fuck that guy.
> Ryback did the right thing, saved the locker room from a real asshole.


Ryback is a real American hero.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Should be up at midnight. This is more interesting than anything the WWE is doing on screen.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



Lou_Skunt said:


> Ryback is a real American hero.


Vouch, he should go over rusev next.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

Punk obviously has underlying intentions now....


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

I don't get why people are so hurt over Punk. Punk did what was best for him and there is nothing wrong with it. Of course he is an ego-maniac, I expect all the top players are. 

Not a Punk fan, but certainly not a hater either. He entertained me when he was with WWE, but I don't want to see him back.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



Original Christmas Name said:


> I swear to god if it comes out that Punk somehow saved all mankind by leaving you fuckers would say he should have let it all end.


Even if Punk saved mankind, it wouldn't be because out of the kindness in his heart. He's a selfish prick. I would much rather he ends it all.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

All these Rybitch trolls should fuck off and go back to youtube.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

"I'm a duuuumb fuuuuuuuck".

Sums it up right. He really is that guy on TV.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

Then if he has such a big ego, why do you guys continue to feed it with your constant talking about him? If you dislike him so much, stop going in threads about him. Stop obviously searching up articles and news about him, like is it that hard to NOT think about Phil? He's gotten everyone's attention, even months after he's even stepped inside a WWE arena.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



Hennessey said:


> Punk would only do that if it was the main event of Wrestlemania.


Goddamn :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



VForViper said:


> Then if he has such a big ego, why do you guys continue to feed it with your constant talking about him? If you dislike him so much, stop going in threads about him. Stop obviously searching up articles and news about him, like is it that hard to NOT think about Phil? He's gotten everyone's attention, even months after he's even stepped inside a WWE arena.


Because his ego has to pop eventually, just like his MRSA.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



Griswold Family Christmas said:


> Reading some of the posts ITT reinforces the notion that typical wrestling fans are trash


Fortunately we have atypical fans like you to keep it real.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



Eric Fleischer said:


> "I'm a duuuumb fuuuuuuuck".
> 
> Sums it up right. He really is that guy on TV.


Punk made the entire thing up, ryback says its bullshit, and punk making it up seems more likely than punk bitching at a guy who broke his ribs with a single kick.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

The article is a great read and it's hilarious that OP falls into the same trap of shortminded and biased thinking already predicted within the article.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

Meltzer nailed it. All of the top guys have an ego. Some are better at hiding it than others, but they all have it and have to have it to become an all time top guy.


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

poor ryback


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

A wrestler with an ego? GTFO!


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



mwk360 said:


> poor ryback


Yeah poor guy, being employed and happy.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

Yeah, people want to work with dinosaurs when they need a rub. Punk made their matches with him. He didn't need a rub. He was the best in the world. They got to work with Punk not the other way around. Why else would they constantly put him with these one offs? Punk makes people credible, not the other way around.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

I doubt Punk would outright lie about Ryback. Why would he do that? What you really think he's trying to bury him again? 

I give Ryback the benefit of the doubt on the kick just because that can happen in a match when 2 people don't like each other. One throws a stiff shot and the other counters. It's obvious Punk was an *** to Ryback as well. Maybe it was intentional maybe not I'm not going to speculate on something that we only know one side of the story on.

The table spot is just carelessness on Ryback's end and I'm sure he paid a price for it. There's no excuses or justification on that one. He screwed up. High risk spot and you got to protect your opponent. He already paid the price on that one though.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> A wrestler with an ego? GTFO!


I know right? Whats next, an ambitious wrestler?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

Who cares if he has an ego? All succesful people have one. At least he's not some non-drawing skinnyfat neckbeard geek writing comics and fapping into his socks as his wife is getting railed by half the lockerroom.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> Yeah, people want to work with dinosaurs when they need a rub. Punk made their matches with him. He didn't need a rub. He was the best in the world. They got to work with Punk not the other way around. Why else would they constantly put him with these one offs? Punk makes people credible, not the other way around.


Stealing bryan danielsons gimmick did not make punk the best in the world, unless you mean biggest poser in the world.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



Loudness said:


> Who cares if he has an ego? All succesful people have one. At least he's not some non-drawing skinnyfat neckbeard geek writing comics and fapping into his socks as his wife is getting railed by half the lockerroom.


That is exactly what punk is :X


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

You can't be good at something if you don't have confidence/borderline arrogance. unk3 has an ego sure. But like him or not you can't take away from the fact he had a great run.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Here it is

https://soundcloud.com/coltcabana/aow-227-cm-punk-returns


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> A wrestler with an ego? GTFO!


No, that's just an egg! OH!


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



santa beat me up said:


> did anyone else have trouble understand whatever it was op was trying to convey?
> 
> and everyone is an egomaniac, *how do you succeed in the wrestling industry or any sport related profession without being super confident in yourself.*


Precisely. Some are just more open about their confidence in themselves compared to others.

You can see in Bryan's case what happens when stars don't have big ego's and are just happy to wrestle for a living. He didn't speak up as much as Punk probably did and for that he almost missed out on Main-eventing Wrestlemania. Ridiculous standards in this company.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I guess listening to CM Punk will help me finish this paper so what the fuck.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



lifebane said:


> Stealing bryan danielsons gimmick did not make punk the best in the world, unless you mean biggest poser in the world.


Bryan's best in the World gimmick was applicable in the indy's. Punk took the wrestling world by storm. It was applicable then.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



mwk360 said:


> poor ryback


Punk pretty much ruined his career. Sometimes I wish Chris Benoit was still around.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

Punk stole Bryan and Jericho's gimmicks. He was the best at posing.


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> Bryan's best in the World gimmick was applicable in the indy's. Punk took the wrestling world by storm. It was applicable then.


Just because he was the hottest wrestler for a month or two in 2011 doesn't earn the moniker "best in the world". That made him popular...not the best...and you admit that in your post.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

All the top guys have an ego. But not all the top guys feel the constant need to put down others to feed his own ego. I think that is the difference between being THE GUY and someone like Punk.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

20mins in. No questions or anything.

Okay, 10,000 emails were sent in. Damn.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



BtheVampireSlayer said:


> What kind of wrestling fan wishes a wrestler to cripple another wrestler? fpalm


This kind of thinking is sick, this forum is a cesspool at times, blatant trolls and people like that guy wishing ill will on someone. I hate Cena and I hated the Great Khali but I'd never want either to be hurt in the ring by someone else. Some of these people need to be banned and seek help for their own good.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm excited for this.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Punk is channeling his inner Jim Norton about those t-shirts :lmao


----------



## damnbrose (Sep 25, 2014)

am I the only one who thinks cabana is awful to listen to? it's been mostly rambling for half an hour


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

damnbrose said:


> am I the only one who thinks cabana is awful on radio/podcasts?


He has had a very successful podcast for the last 4 and a half years so you are probably in the minority.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

I believe in a lot of what he said in that podcast and I'm on his side, but the guy is a mark for himself. Many wrestlers would have killed for the opportunity to be in feuds with the likes of Undertaker, Brock Lesnar, the Rock, and Triple H all within a year.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Listening now.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They've literally just been rambling about shit for 40 minutes. It's funny shit, don't get me wrong, but nothing of any substance as of yet; no questions.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

"Someday I'm going to make a tv show about my life. It's gonna be awesome" - CM punk. Like...this guy is so full of himself..


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Shamans said:


> "Someday I'm going to make a tv show about my life. It's gonna be awesome" - CM punk. Like...this guy is so full of himself..


Talked about buying a hockey team the other day on Twitter


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

FUCK THEY DIDN'T ANSWER WHY THE SHIELD ARE SO WET WHEN THEY COME TO THE RING


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

"YO PHIL!"


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

anyone have a download link for the 2nd part?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

sesshomaru said:


> FUCK THEY DIDN'T ANSWER WHY THE SHIELD ARE SO WET WHEN THEY COME TO THE RING


Probably pour a bottle of water over themselves


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

How many people in entertainment don't have huge egos and are very successful? Grow up. Egomaniacs are common as fuck in the modern world of social media starlets and being famous for having a fat ass or doing stupid 7 second videos.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Eat The Witch said:


> anyone have a download link for the 2nd part?


https://soundcloud.com/coltcabana/aow-227-cm-punk-returns


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Back in the 2000-2001 time period Triple H used to look like he stepped out of a shower.

So The Shield is tame in comparison.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



Big Bird said:


> How many people in entertainment don't have huge egos and are very successful? Grow up. Egomaniacs are common as fuck in the modern world of social media starlets and being famous for having a fat ass or doing stupid 7 second videos.


This is true but in Punk's case I can respect someone with a huge ego who works hard over these youtube stars that don't do much of anything.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/coltcabana/aow-227-cm-punk-returns


do I have to have a soundcloud acct to have to download it?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Eat The Witch said:


> do I have to have a soundcloud acct to have to download it?


To download it im not sure. But you can stream it without an account


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

He's probably done crying now about his WWE days.. The only reason he gave that interview is because people wouldn't leave him alone about the situation.. CM Punk should just keep his mouth closed, he looks bad every time he opens it.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> To download it im not sure. But you can stream it without an account


gotcha, thanks


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

They're pretty annoying with this name thing tbnh. You're normal human beings and if someone calls you by your name they are just respecting you.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow, they are so hard for Roman Reigns it's not even funny. Jesus, my hope of him not winning the rumble just got shat out the window.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

this still kills me:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Punk says Jericho is one of the guys who feels that Punk feels the way Jericho did in 2005. Now that Jericho sees Punk saying he'll never come back, Jericho probably feels, "ah, give it 3 years."

"Mother fucker, they didn't fire you on your wedding day." Punk to Jericho.

"They knew. I don't want to hear it was a coincidence." 

"If the apology was sincere, you wouldn't use it as a publicity stunt on the podcast. You have my number, you have my address, you can apologize to me like a man." (paraphrase)

Punk's going full rant right now.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



Miss Sally said:


> This is true but in Punk's case I can respect someone with a huge ego who works hard over these youtube stars that don't do much of anything.


Yeah, that's basically my point. People are like "oh Punk is such an egomaniac". Yeah ok, who isn't nowadays? Kids are being taught egomania and entitlement from a young age. And you're right, at least Punk was an artist, who earned a bit of that ego by giving lots of people something of actual value.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Eat The Witch said:


> this still kills me:


That Punk rape face is great


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

just started listening to the new one now!!!! :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

He makes a fucking excellent point about Vince contacting him, telling him to work so soon after surgeries, but suddenly going quiet after the wedding day fiasco. He apologized on camera, for everyone to see so the company looks awesome, but never did it privately.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

CM Punk: "I'm wrestling The Shield at a House Show and I'm thinking: "What am I doing with my Life?" " Ouch, that came across completely wrong lmao.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Loudness said:


> CM Punk: "I'm wrestling The Shield at a House Show and I'm thinking: "What am I doing with my Life?" " Ouch, that came across completely wrong lmao.







"MAKE SURE YOU PUT REIGNS OVER"


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

JESUS, he got payed only $5,000 for 4 shows in Mexico for WWE's tour. That's surprising pay for a headliner.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

sesshomaru said:


> "MAKE SURE YOU PUT REIGNS OVER"


"Your Going Over, But Make REIGNS looks STRONG"


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

sesshomaru said:


> "MAKE SURE YOU PUT REIGNS OVER"



:vince4 "Hey, you gotta make him look really strong!"

:cole "Hey, you're gonna make him look really strong right?"










:moyes4 "Hey, you gonna make him look really strong?"


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

sesshomaru said:


> "MAKE SURE YOU PUT REIGNS OVER"


"You gotta make Roman look really, really strong" "Wouldn't putting somebody over in a 1 on 1 match help putting him over" "No, You have to beat those 3 guys and go over...but you gotta put Roman over"

WTF am I listening to.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

They wanted Sheamus on the cover of WWE'13

:lmao


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> JESUS, he got payed only $5,000 for 4 shows in Mexico for WWE's tour. That's surprising pay for a headliner.


I've posted multiple times that wrestlers don't get paid much by the WWE lol, nobody reads my posts


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, Punk going off on Vince's "coincidence" claim and apology.

This is awesomely entertaining.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



Miss Sally said:


> This kind of thinking is sick, this forum is a cesspool at times, blatant trolls and people like that guy wishing ill will on someone. I hate Cena and I hated the Great Khali but I'd never want either to be hurt in the ring by someone else. Some of these people need to be banned and seek help for their own good.


I have come to terms of this cesspool at times, trolls wishing wrestlers to really cripple other wrestlers. All because of a ego? I mean have some dignity as a fan. I may dislike a wrestler but I will never wish harm on any of the. I do agree some of these people does need to be banned for this kind of posting and they do need some help in their mental mind frame.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy shit at his response to Vinces apology... LOL :clap :Jordan


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

TakeMyGun said:


> They wanted Sheamus on the cover of WWE'13
> 
> :lmao


Yeah that was the year they were really trying to make Sheamus the next "Big Thing" 

Could you imagine that Attitude campagin stuff they ran with Sheamus who was doing 1-800-FELLA vignettes in 2012


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> I've posted multiple times that wrestlers don't get paid much by the WWE lol, nobody reads my posts :$


They don't. Base values of contracts aren't all that much. Most of them make big money from merch sales and what used to be the payoffs for PPVs.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

The irony is that most of them are egomaniacs too.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

I think it says a lot about Ryback when he can be better than CM Pepsi and also be very humble about it. Phil should learn a thing or two.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Rock texting Punk because his fans were giving him shit on Twitter. LOL


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"The contracts aren't worth the paper they are written on" God damn he's on a roll


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

"You Don't Want CM Punk, You Want Rey Mysterio, Eve Torres and Big Show"


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

anyone got a link?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

PAUL INCE PIES said:


> anyone got a link?


https://soundcloud.com/coltcabana/aow-227-cm-punk-returns


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

PAUL INCE PIES said:


> anyone got a link?


https://soundcloud.com/coltcabana/aow-227-cm-punk-returns


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Eat The Witch said:


> this still kills me:


:heston


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

TheRockfan7 said:


> Rock texting Punk because his fans were giving him shit on Twitter. LOL


Punk got Rockys back.

Inb4 all Punk marks turn into Rock marks.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> "You Don't Want CM Punk, You Want Rey Mysterio, Eve Torres and Big Show"


Oh shit! You're kidding me? He really said that?! LOL


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

AngryConsumer said:


> Oh shit! You're kidding me? He really said that?! LOL


Yeah about a deal he had going with Slim Jim after the Pipe Bomb. The WWE goes to them "You Don't Want CM Punk, You Want Rey,Show and Eve"


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Time stamp for his reaction to Vinces apology I think that part completely flew over my head


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Ouch Punk doing dat TNA level jobber money during the Mexico Tour.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy shit Punk is hitting homeruns... The Mexico shit has me dying


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

First half was really boring, then the awesome pipebomb shit storm starts up again.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Seems like WWE really hated him becoming too popular based on what he just said about Slim Jim.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Loudness said:


> Seems like WWE really hated him becoming too popular based on what he just said about Slim Jim.


Shemaus on the cover of the video game 

That might have sold a few copies in Ireland.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TheRockfan7 said:


> First half was really boring, then the awesome pipebomb shit storm starts up again.


This.. God damn I was for real loling at the bombs he was dropping..


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

"... NO, we are so serious. Make Roman look strong." 

:lmao I think he got it, WWE. Sheesh :lol

That must have been annoying as shit.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Cabana did a good job here as he was just bringing topics that he knew would piss Punk off towards the end. 

The lighthearted stuff during the start was fun enough and when they got more serious towards the end it was really interesting again.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"You gotta make him look strong! But, you gotta make him look strong!" 

"GODDAMN IT! I got it!" 

Holy shit, this is great.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Pipebombs are even better when he gets to use the "fuck" word.

Punk should make this a regular weekly thing. I'd never run out of entertainment.


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

"Punk Is EgoManiac.."

No shit


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Time stamp for his reaction to Vinces apology I think that part completely flew over my head


57 minutes in.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

"You quit Whole Foods, you bastard." :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Done listening now... My favorite part was him motherfucking Vince about his apology.. You could just feel the genuine animosity seething through his teeth about that.. And he was 100% right too. He called Vince out for being the carny he is.


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



lifebane said:


> Wish ryback had crippled him.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

_"I didn't know it was going to be this much of a response"_ - CM Punk unk2:austin3


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Gotta make The Look look strong.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Aww CM Punk called his wife AJ Lee pretty and about the CM Punk chants at her. He only watches her stuff, her segments and her matches. That is real good husband to have. :clap


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



Lou_Skunt said:


> I think it says a lot about Ryback when he can be better than CM Pepsi and also be very humble about it. Phil should learn a thing or two.


Like what, how to hurt people or trip over his own feet? :heston


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice to hear PWG get a shout-out.

Punk & Cabana vs. The Young Bucks would be :mark:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The fact that Punk made the wedding and then also made it to the TLC PPV in 2013 is really cool. (Y)

Lol make Roman Reigns strong.

I do get where Punk is getting there is where everyone kept annoying him with make Roman Reigns look strong. That shit would of annoyed the shit out of me too. Hell he was going to put The Shield over cause of them bugging the fuck out him. He was right, 3 on 1 and the 3 can't beat one guy is dumb. I do agree with him there too.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

LOLS Roman Reigns tackle made him rethink his life.:reigns

I feel you though Punk. I saw that.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

LOL at them booking Punk over all 3 members of the shield but asking him to make the shield look strong in the process. making the shield look strong would be the shield going over.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

:coleunk don't forget to make him look strong


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This company... this fucking company. So out of touch. Glad he left. I want him there but not if this shithole is the only way we get Punk.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

And despite them trying to protect Reigns at all costs, Rollins and Ambrose have managed to come out bigger stars.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

JTB33b said:


> And despite them trying to protect Reigns at all costs, Rollins and Ambrose have managed to come out bigger stars.


that's because Reigns was injured.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

K4L318 said:


> that's because Reigns was injured.


For once you are right and we can come to a agreement. :bored


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Punk said he didn't say anything negative about the Rock in his last podcast when Rock texted him :eyeroll :austin3:HHH2:jericho2:reignsunkout:cena2


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Aww CM Punk called his wife AJ Lee pretty and about the CM Punk chants at her. He only watches her stuff, her segments and her matches. That is real good husband to have. :clap


Sounds like they are really solid, good for them. :clap


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Yeah if they had told him to lose to the shield he would have bitched about how he always has to put people over...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Sounds like they are really solid, good for them. :clap


The perfect soul mates. :clap


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

"I'll go work the fuckin Young Bucks in PWG" :mark:

I'm sorry, but "Ape" is legit the worst nickname ever. Plz.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

He'll be back by 2020. Book it :HA :HA :HA


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Another great podcast from Punk, could listen to him for hours. Love how he didn't rule out returning, just need Michael Hayes to fuck off first.

He showed yet again how awful WWE treated him


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Enjoyed it again, obviously not like the first but still very good.

Glad I got one of my questions answered in regards to his opinion and thoughts of the "CM Punk" chants, can totally understand both sides of his story to it. Understandably he would prefer crowds not to chant it at his wife but what can you do really? And his point about people paying the money so they can chant what they want is true and I totally agree. He doesn't seem to phased by it, but was good to see where he stands.

The bit that struck me a lot this week is about the WWE video game cover, the fact they were pushing so hard for Sheamus to be on the fucking cover over Punk when the game producers clearly wanted Punk was funny IMO. He clearly was always fighting against the machine during his time in the WWE, even when he was on top he was still fighting for things like that which was needless.

It seems again the situation was repairable had the WWE reached out to him after or during his suspension like they had done in the past during his injury recovery. I can understand why his angry about it. The way he addressed Vince's apology was fucking awesome and hit the nail on the head, if it was sincere Vince would have done it months and months ago and he would have done it over the phone or in person. To do it on SCSA podcast as a damage control measure just shows it wasn't sincere and clearly shows what type of man Vince is.

And before all this I saw it as a "no chance in hell" type of thing with Punk returning but even he said you can't say never. In years to come he may return you never know and it wouldn't surprise me but neither would if he never came back either.

All in all Vince wants Yes Man working for him who will break their back for the business but not want any in return, Punk wasn't that and always fought against it and spoke out and I totally understand.

So glad to have finally heard his side to the story and the huge respect I had for him has just increased.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

It's scary how much Colt reminds me of Jontron on GameGrumps with his mannerisms. He's adorable.

I think this podcast was a testament to just how great Punk really was tbh. Despite the fact that they kept on stealing opportunities from him due to the whole "not being a WWE made man" thing, he still remained fucking over. Class.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> Enjoyed it again, obviously not like the first but still very good.
> 
> Glad I got one of my questions answered in regards to his opinion and thoughts of the "CM Punk" chants, can totally understand both sides of his story to it. Understandably he would prefer crowds not to chant it at his wife but what can you do really? And his point about people paying the money so they can chant what they want is true and I totally agree. He doesn't seem to phased by it, but was good to see where he stands.
> 
> ...


:clap


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Ok let me get this straight. 

Wizard World = $20K = 4HRS sit down, sign autographs
WWE tells him, we need in Mexico, arriba! 

Gets $5K as his pay for 4 days

Slim Jim fucking SLIMJIM! offers him to be the face of SlimJim

WWE tells them no you don't want him. You want Eve Torres (fuck it she's the exception), Big Show and Mysterio 











LMAOS bro, had Punk been that guy in those ads. Lets be honest, next Macho Man in terms of that deal. They split that check between 6.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Original Christmas Name said:


> "I'll go work the fuckin Young Bucks in PWG" :mark:
> 
> I'm sorry, but "Ape" is legit the worst nickname ever. Plz.


Who knows the personal story behind it... could be something very touching for all we know. Really, I've heard plenty and have been called nicknames that some may find a "wait, you like being called that?!". Friends and family can easily get away with it to the point it is endearing. Guess you never had a nickname that some could look as an "insult" but that really is just a more personal form of endearment.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Was a little annoyed when he said that the shield were three guys that were protected to a ridiculous degree. Ambrose has been made to look like a bitch on multiple occasions, it isn't the same deal as with Rollins and Reigns


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Holy Shit! Paul Heyman got Punk that video game commercial and cover?

WWE's office wanted Sheamus? WTF bro? They really hated this guy?


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

I can't wait to listen to the podcast! This should be GOOOOOOD!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I really loved listening to both podcast interview with Punk. He basically spilled it all on the table and than more. I learned a lot about the guy. I can go back and listen to this all month long. In my honest opinion the company doesn't deserve a man of his talents. He is a devoted husband to his wife AJ Lee. I got to know more about the guy and got to hear things from Phil Brooks and not the CM Punk the wrestler. Thanks for posting these links to me to listen to. Shout out to him and happy he gave a nice shout out to Del Rio. Bless his heart and bless CM Punk.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> Enjoyed it again, obviously not like the first but still very good.
> 
> Glad I got one of my questions answered in regards to his opinion and thoughts of the "CM Punk" chants, can totally understand both sides of his story to it. Understandably he would prefer crowds not to chant it at his wife but what can you do really? And his point about people paying the money so they can chant what they want is true and I totally agree. He doesn't seem to phased by it, but was good to see where he stands.
> 
> ...





BtheVampireSlayer said:


> I really loved listening to both podcast interview with Punk. He basically spilled it all on the table and than more. I learned a lot about the guy. I can go back and listen to this all month long. In my honest opinion the company doesn't deserve a man of his talents. He is a devoted husband to his wife AJ Lee. I got to know more about the guy and got to hear things from Phil Brooks and not the CM Punk the wrestler. Thanks for posting these links to me to listen to. Shout out to him and happy he gave a nice shout out to Del Rio. Bless his heart and bless CM Punk.



:bow

On a side note I'm really thinking about who else will come out in the future and share alternative aspects of the WWE other than what is currently being presented and sold to us from the machine itself.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Original Christmas Name said:


> Was a little annoyed when he said that the shield were three guys that were protected to a ridiculous degree. Ambrose has been made to look like a bitch on multiple occasions, it isn't the same deal as with Rollins and Reigns


I believe his comment was to build up how dominant they had been from their debut all the way up to their match at TLC, and all of a sudden Punk is going over all of them, 3 on 1.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

CM Punk received a text message from The Rock on Thanksgiving. Rock said all Punk's fans were upset at him and asked what happened. Punk told Rock about the podcast explaining why he left. Punk told Rock he didn't think he said anything negative about Rock but talked about working with him and continuing to work with him to get a WrestleMania main event. Punk told Rock he thought fans were upset because Punk dropped the title to Rock. He said Rock was super cool about everything.

Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ne_Speaking_Out_More.html#fQxECVoSJVEehp7g.99


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

OMG REALLY???? The game publishers wanted CM PUNK on the cover of the game but WWE office wanted Sheamus???? Did they really hate Punk that much? The guys at 2K even insisted to have Punk but the corporate cunts at WWE pushed their agenda against Punk? This is fucking disgusting it's making me sick!!!!!


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

What I took out of the second podcast is he probably would've come back, about an hour in he goes on a mini rant about calling Vince a liar about not knowing he fired Punk on his wedding day, then he goes on to say no one bothered to call him when his suspension was up to see how he was doing and if he wanted to get back to work or if his mind was right or anything, you can hear in his voice that it hurt him no one called him.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

I just want him to take his wife with him already. I'm at peace with his decision. Take this chick with you already.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Who knows the personal story behind it... could be something very touching for all we know. Really, I've heard plenty and have been called nicknames that some may find a "wait, you like being called that?!". Friends and family can easily get away with it to the point it is endearing. Guess you never had a nickname that some could look as an "insult" but that really is just a more personal form of endearment.


Ape could just be short for April.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

A lot of rambling but some pretty good tidbits, I still think Punk is a bit arrogant though :lol

All in all I think most of the anger & disappointment people are having with the WWE based on what Punk said is because this is the first time that somebody who is relevant & was recently a top star in the WWE is speaking out on the WWE's backstage politics with agents, the medical testing, etc. At the same time nobody should be surprised this is a business where workers are independent contractors, have no union & there are numerous stories where wrestlers are pressured to rush back, what did you think happened all these years?

This shit is a big fucking no-no as well as an unwritten rule hence why a guy like Stone Cold or Hulk Hogan haven't said shit. And you have to remember the WWE is old school like baseball, you're expected to battle through injuries, stand up like a man to company men, etc. Hell you're expected to give EVERYBODY backstage a handshake for god's sakes :lmao

I'm honestly not shocked or have my hands up in the air, shit was worse with Bret Hart, Macho Man & Ultimate Warrior. With that said this was an entertaining listen, I'm glad Punk is happy with his life now, he's not stressed anymore, he has a great wife & everything is finally out in the open.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

> Cabana revealed that Punk was set to be sponsored by Slim Jim, and was going to be the new face of the company. There was a full advertising campaign set, and their logo would be featured on CM Punk fight shorts. Punk said he was really excited, and then WWE ended up pulling him from it and giving it to Rey Mysterio, Big Show and Eve Torres.


What a piece of shit company. Screw those motherfuckers, they deserve every bad thing that is said about them.


----------



## Cobretti (Nov 7, 2013)

Just finished listening to it and really enjoyed it. 

I kinda expected that there might have been too many emails to pick and choose from but I think they covered the main points. Not surprised WWE didn't want Punk on the cover of the game or SlimJim guy. 

Also I didn't know Paul Heyman used to write the storylines for the games, now I know why the game storylines were better than the majority of the real storylines. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

xDD said:


>


The video master delivers :mark:


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

- Sting is back!
- I've not watched Wretling in three years lady....


:maury


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

So, Punk would have been wrestling today if WWE reached out to him after his suspension was up and didn't send him his notice on his wedding day. I'd love to see him wrestle again someday but I definitely don't fault him if he sticks to his guns, the entire company just seems so vindictive and petty.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

wwffans123 said:


> CM Punk received a text message from The Rock on Thanksgiving. Rock said all Punk's fans were upset at him and asked what happened. Punk told Rock about the podcast explaining why he left. Punk told Rock he didn't think he said anything negative about Rock but talked about working with him and continuing to work with him to get a WrestleMania main event. Punk told Rock he thought fans were upset because Punk dropped the title to Rock. He said Rock was super cool about everything.
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ne_Speaking_Out_More.html#fQxECVoSJVEehp7g.99


Rocky is the man!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

The Rock was like "Yo, Punk, what the fuck, man?"



> OMG REALLY???? The game publishers wanted CM PUNK on the cover of the game but WWE office wanted Sheamus???? Did they really hate Punk that much? The guys at 2K even insisted to have Punk but the corporate cunts at WWE pushed their agenda against Punk? This is fucking disgusting it's making me sick!!!!!


The small tattooed punk being replaced by big Irish guy? Corporate cunt = Triple H

- Vic


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Any one else think that CM Punk is playing a game? Think about it, this will all work out great for CM Punk in the end. If WWE ever decided to bring him back, he will get paid more, probably main-event Wrestlemania and will be a bigger star than he ever was when he left. :clap


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Vic Capri said:


> The Rock was like "Yo, Punk, what the fuck, man?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to speculate about who it was, but Vince has a hard-on for the Irish, being of Irish descent himself. CM Punk deserved to be on the cover above anyone else in the company at the time.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Holy shit didnt know part 2 was out yet link please??


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

BarneyArmy said:


> Holy shit didnt know part 2 was out yet link please??





xDD said:


>


.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can anyone post a download link? I can't hear it in my phone via streaming.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 3, 2014)

Try this!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk's downfall is that he is simply not THAT good.*



elitevideos said:


> One thing with what Punk was saying is that a lot of the time his issues were easy to deal with but they never once did it, from what I took from his interview Punk was basically working as hard as he could doing everhting he could possibly do to show the company he was a team player and all he wanted was the main event of mania which they never gave him, and that makes you think if hard work and being a team player 11 months out of the year as one of the 2 biggest stars in the compnay does not earn you a Wrestlemania main event then why bother? Whats the point in killing yourself week after week on these lower scale fueds and PPV's when it comes to the big pay day WWE is instead going to bring in the part timers and put them in the top spots pay them the big money make them look like the big stars over the regular guys except Cena and then have the office act as though it's your fault that your not over like them?
> 
> Punk said with the Taker match if he wasnt the main event but they were trying to blow smoke up his butt and say it was the main event he should be paid like it was, which they did not do, WWE could have made Punk happy 2 ways A: put him on last because at that point the PPV's have been brought the build up done so it doesnt matter financially who goes on last and doing so would have made Punk happy and it all been good after, or B: Pay him equal to a mainia main evernt pay off, a 1 time bonus of what they may have thought and it would have appeased him because he could feel atleast they valued him like they do others but again WWE didnt do that.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

So Punk has pretty much stopped watching wwe apart from aj's segments
Their marriage must be so weird
I mean he's married to someone who works for the company that is pretty the reason he wasn't happy doing his dream anymore


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

xDD said:


>


That's a much calmer, less dicky Punk. A good listen.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Supporters: A guy can only get fucked over so many times before he quits.

Haters: Punk needs to shut up! He should be grateful WWE fucked his backside multiple times with no lube!

- Vic


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Alright, where in the video do they actually start talking about wrestling?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

CM Punk/Phil has done a good job of burying the company and confirming a lot of the stuff smarks already knew
Vince is out of touch but not so out of touch that he can't realize someone on your roster is still married to the guy.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

So punk called Vinces apology a publicity stunt? lol be happy you got any apology from him ass


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks for Punk confirming that WWE contracts are not worth the paper they are written on. DelRio and Punk proved it.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> Alright, where in the video do they actually start talking about wrestling?


Like 30 minutes in?


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> So punk called Vinces apology a publicity stunt? lol be happy you got any apology from him ass





Vic Capri said:


> Supporters: A guy can only get fucked over so many times before he quits.
> 
> Haters: Punk needs to shut up! He should be grateful WWE fucked his backside multiple times with no lube!
> 
> - Vic


Yep, Vic. You summed the situation up perfectly. fpalm


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Part two is out already? :mark:


----------



## EddieWong (Dec 2, 2014)

this will be dark days for upcoming future star about changing wrestler name to WWE made name and trade mark it...Phil sure lucky got his own name CM PUNK. WWE going to be extra careful about choosing their top guy.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't know why but this 2nd podcast has sickened me much more than the first, the slimjim and video game cover issues really just sum up what's wrong with wwe


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Make him look strong :vince 


:lmao The Shield are and were awesome but they seriously changed after SS. They might have won some matches but it was all about making Reigns look strong which what the Shield weren't when they came about. Before it was 2 guys holding on to someone legs and the other guy swinging away till they were in control. After SS it was Dean and Seth getting tossed aside and Reigns hitting a surprise spear.

Great listen as usual. Could listen to Punk for hours. Only thing I didn't get in his podcasts was him saying he didn't quit, he got fired. What did you expect when you walked out :drake1. Terminating you on your wedding day was shit but you should've been fired lol.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Punk probably laughs with Rock at his fans while they text with each other. So obsessed with wrestling they attack another wrestler on twitter. If I was Punk I would be embarrassed also.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I really find it hard to believe that wwe wanted sheamus on the cover of wwe13 then punk. That I don't believe sorry punk


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Reigns isn't the golden boy they said.

It's all just dirtsheet bullshit they said.

Reigns won't be pushed ahead of Rollins and Ambrose they said.

As usual..... They were wrong.


Spoiler: lel



:lose


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



theswayzetrain said:


>


I didn't stutter.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

I enjoyed the second podcast

The stuff about beating the Shield in a 3 on 1 handicap match but making them look strong made me laugh

The Slim Jim/Video Game stories I think just add to Punk's frustrations which again make me not blame him for leaving.

The whole apology rant was interesting as I hadn't thought of it from that point of view or at least had assumed something had been possibly be said directly or through AJ. I thought Vince was fairly sincere in the Austin podcast which surprised me as I didn't think he would do anything public like that but the fact that he hasn't even lifted up the phone to Punk is pretty shocking and just adds fuel to the idea that it was all just PR to take the sting out of the situation.

What's interesting from my perspective having listened to both shows is that I think had he just walked out, got suspended and then they talked to him I think he would genuinely be talking about possibly coming back or at least keeping the relationship open. The firing on the Wedding Day seems to be the final straw that has pushed Punk over the edge, which I don't blame him for. It's interesting that Punk leaving and being "done" isn't now about money/respect/health issue but actually the simple fact they tried to ruin his wedding day. That paints WWE in a really bad light to me


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

This thread legit gave me cancer... Stage IV brain cancer, I'm not gonna make it...


----------



## EddieWong (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

can't believe this thread 7 page...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

Does Punk have a bigger ego than :trips2


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

Punk is an egomaniac? Yeah, and the sky is blue.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Punk is so far up his own ass he's lost in his teeth


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I haven't listen to it but did punk say he wouldn't rule out a return?


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

Why are people still posting about Punk? he hasn't wrestled in how long now? people still keep bringing up the same old crap blah blah blah Ego, Blah blah blah quitter etc. He's gone, you never have to hear or see him on WWE again. Let it go?


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 3, 2014)

Yep. Made it pretty clear in the 2nd podcast that he'll never return. We've heard that before from guys though.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> I haven't listen to it but did punk say he wouldn't rule out a return?


Kinda, just a never say never.. but waaaaay to soon to call anything.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Good episode once again.

I lol'd hard at the SlimJim story, that was so brutal. :lmao








"Hey, we would like to launch this new campaign, and we would like to have CM Punk as the face of it! Kinda like Randy Savage back in the days."

:vince5 "Noo... That's not who you want."








"What do you mean? We already met Punk an-"

:vince5 "You want THE BIG SHOW...REY MYSTERIO & EVE TORRES DAMMIT!"








:zayn4


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Interesting listen. Cabana is a terrible interviewer though and would have loved if SCSA conducted it instead


----------



## TheFightingFowl (Jun 6, 2013)

To be honest, I'm a huge Punk fan, but I thought he was in the wrong for walking out like he did - these podcasts have turned my opinion around completely. He comes across very well


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Chosen said:


> Interesting listen. Cabana is a terrible interviewer though and would have loved if SCSA conducted it instead


Punk doesn't want that, he won't do anything with Jericho, Austin, Jim Ross, Foley or whomever, he doesn't want to talk to anybody still WWE affiliated or loyal, he just wants to shoot the breeze with his friend in which he knows 100% certain that he will be able to express himself fully in front of his childhood friend without no WWE bias or WWE mindset attached to it.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Sol Katti said:


> "You quit Whole Foods, you bastard." :lmao


Except the difference is we didn't pay that guy at whole foods.

Punk has some valid points but god is he full of himself or what


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

He's an egomaniac, but he also IS better than everyone else. He doesn't have one for no reason.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

wwffans123 said:


> CM Punk received a text message from The Rock on Thanksgiving. Rock said all Punk's fans were upset at him and asked what happened. Punk told Rock about the podcast explaining why he left. Punk told Rock he didn't think he said anything negative about Rock but talked about working with him and continuing to work with him to get a WrestleMania main event. Punk told Rock he thought fans were upset because Punk dropped the title to Rock. He said Rock was super cool about everything.
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ne_Speaking_Out_More.html#fQxECVoSJVEehp7g.99


 :rock good guy Rocky


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Shamans said:


> Except the difference is we didn't pay that guy at whole foods.
> 
> Punk has some valid points but god is he full of himself or what


Yes he is and that's why he became the top star he did, that's why he is such an interesting person.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm calling it now he will be back in 2016 the latest. Watch


----------



## Sarcasm-0rgasm (Dec 4, 2014)

The Funny thing is... The Best thing going in the Wrestling World today are Podcasts.... Not on RAW or any other wrestling shows.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Punk probably laughs with Rock at his fans while they text with each other. So obsessed with wrestling they attack another wrestler on twitter. If I was Punk I would be embarrassed also.


LOL. I just love how this guy was bashing Punk before the second part of the interview. Now that he is cool with Rocky, the Rockmarks are on Punk's side all of a sudden.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

punk had every right to be pissed off for jobbing to rock twice,undertaker and brock in a span of 8 months

like he said his stock and connection with the fans went down(who likes a man who loses all the time) and his place on the card dropped big time aswell as his money


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*

Punk's one of those unique people you get in life he's the type of person that if everybody is running away from a village monster they are told is about to attack, he's the type of person to run towards the village monster and see how scary it is before deciding if he wants to run away from it, he's the unique type of person since day one who has been like "thanks for your advice, but I'm gonna do it this way" and then ends up being a success at doing it his way and pissing all his detractors off in the process and of course it takes an almighty ego to do that and be like that but hey, it made him a very successful man.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



goldigga said:


> Precisely. Some are just more open about their confidence in themselves compared to others.
> 
> You can see in Bryan's case what happens when stars don't have big ego's and are just happy to wrestle for a living. He didn't speak up as much as Punk probably did and for that he almost missed out on Main-eventing Wrestlemania. Ridiculous standards in this company.


Though I agree that it is hard to be successful without having confidence I am not sure that is the real issue here. I think the question should be "Is it possible to be successful without being a douche?".

I think Mick Foley and The Rock prove that it is possible and would argue that both were/are more successful than CM Punk. 

I know dark and brooding, anti-establishment and the underdog are appealing. I get it. But to me CM Punk seems so high maintenance. Like he could be the third Bella high maintenance. That is a turn off for me. That uber preachy straight edge thing was also a turn off for me too. 

Then to say that successful people have ego's brings in the idea of success. Sure CM Punk has had a good run. But now that he has turned on the industry that made him successful what is his future? Where does he go from here? Because I do not view success as sitting at some folding table in 20 years signing pictures for $20 a pop successful. 

I am sure that CM Punk has some valid complaints about the industry, but what do you think has changed more in the last 20 years? The industry? CM Punk? 

There was a time CM Punk would have been happy to get what he had and now he is not. Is it WWE's fault? CM Punk chose that as his vocation, not anyone else. His hardships are the same as every other wrestler. Shit, with all the shows WWE does I do not think I could do what Steph and HHH do let alone wrestle all the time. I know it is a hard thing to do. But now that he left there will be men eagerly jumping in to fill that vacuum and disappointed if they do not.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I feel really bad for Punks Treatment.

Imagine having all those decent-sized/big Companies call you or send you business offers via mail that will give you great pay and exposure, you proceed to send the Office those requests they sent you and WWE decides to make somebody else do those things. Punk said the Slim Jim/Tattoing (forgot the name) and other deals were just a few select ones he remembers. Working 4 Days for a quarter pay of 1 Day is beyond Idiotic, literally 1/16th of the efficiency. 

I made a post a few days ago how Cena is the best guy suited for beeing the Nr.1 face for beeing the hardest worker and doing the most Mainstream work due to beeing the most interesting for Companies. After listening to Punks 2nd podcast I take back what I said, it's clear WWE doesn't promote their Wrestlers to their fullest even when Outside Companies are interested in said Wrestlers, they just promote who they want.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



lifebane said:


> If a jack russel tries to be top dog it gets taken apart by a pitbull.


But wrestling isn't a sport, it's not about who's the biggest guy, its who can put on the best show. I'm sure plenty of people told Peter Dinklage he couldn't be a respected actor.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Download link for Part 2, please. Now.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



p862011 said:


> punk had every right to be pissed off for jobbing to rock twice,undertaker and brock in a span of 8 months
> 
> like he said his stock and connection with the fans went down(who likes a man who loses all the time) and his place on the card dropped big time aswell as his money


He said that his connection with fans went down? Is that something he was interested in? Or does he mean it hurt his brand?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



Killbane said:


> He said that his connection with fans went down? Is that something he was interested in? Or does he mean it hurt his brand?


i think hurt his brand was the phrase he used my bad


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> I'm calling it now he will be back in 2016 the latest. Watch


I agree. I do not see how he can monetize himself without wrestling. But I mean he almost died from an infection? Would he be that brave to risk that kind of danger again?


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



Arcturus said:


> Punk's one of those unique people you get in life he's the type of person that if everybody is running away from a village monster they are told is about to attack, he's the type of person to run towards the village monster and see how scary it is before deciding if he wants to run away from it, he's the unique type of person since day one who has been like "thanks for your advice, but I'm gonna do it this way" and then ends up being a success at doing it his way and pissing all his detractors off in the process and of course it takes an almighty ego to do that and be like that but hey, it made him a very successful man.



Actually, he is just like just about everyone else nowadays. The world is full of self entitled dorks covered in tattoos thinking that the world should bend over backwards for them. Punk isnt unique at all. Hell his gimmick that everyone on here would gargle his nut juice over? Yeah, Pillman did it better.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Punk Is EgoManiac..*



p862011 said:


> i think hurt his brand was the phrase he used my bad


Sorry, I did not listen to the interview but from everything I have read CM Punk seems to care about money a lot....fans....not so much.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't think he'll return to the WWE, but defiantly to a wrestling ring in like 5 years or so.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Loudness said:


> I feel really bad for Punks Treatment.
> 
> Imagine having all those decent-sized/big Companies call you or send you business offers via mail that will give you great pay and exposure, you proceed to send the Office those requests they sent you and WWE decides to make somebody else do those things. Punk said the Slim Jim/Tattoing (forgot the name) and other deals were just a few select ones he remembers. Working 4 Days for a quarter pay of 1 Day is beyond Idiotic, literally 1/16th of the efficiency.
> 
> I made a post a few days ago how Cena is the best guy suited for beeing the Nr.1 face for beeing the hardest worker and doing the most Mainstream work due to beeing the most interesting for Companies. After listening to Punks 2nd podcast I take back what I said, it's clear WWE doesn't promote their Wrestlers to their fullest even when Outside Companies are interested in said Wrestlers, they just promote who they want.


So WWE wants to promote their brand how they want = wrong. 
Punk wants to promote his brand how he wants = right.

?????


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

He will either go back to ROH or even NJPW


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

hazuki said:


> I don't think he'll return to the WWE, but defiantly to a wrestling ring in like 5 years or so.


Who can pay as much as WWE? He will be back and he will be more popular when he does come back. Just another prodigal son.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> He will either go back to ROH or even NJPW


He's complaining about money now? Good luck with that.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Killbane said:


> So WWE wants to promote their brand how they want = wrong.
> Punk wants to promote his brand how he wants = right.
> 
> ?????


If Punk were able to promote himself the way he wanted, it would have been beneficial to the company too. He's more well known than the alternatives that WWE picked, meaning he could attract new customers


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Killbane said:


> I agree. I do not see how he can monetize himself without wrestling. But I mean he almost died from an infection? Would he be that brave to risk that kind of danger again?


Yes he would because once again when punk goes back he will full he will have something to prove and be the rebel he is. Plus if they pay him ALOT and give him the schedule he wants and gives him the main event of WM in writing he will come back.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Download link for Part 2, please. Now.


Acknowledgement please.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> He will either go back to ROH or even NJPW


He won't go to ROH. ROH isn't Punk-era ROH anymore.

I think a more likely next appearance would be on a SHIMMER show to help Prazak out.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> If Punk were able to promote himself the way he wanted, it would have been beneficial to the company too. He's more well known than the alternatives that WWE picked, meaning he could attract new customers


That is not the issue. CM Punk is able to promote himself as he wants now. I wonder how that is working out for him?

Last time I checked a company was able to promote itself as it wanted, whether it be the best or not. I did not listen to the interview but I read some stuff. I don't think that CM Punk is as good of a businessman as Vince McMahon.

Also the whole thing about having sponsors on shorts? I am against it for all sports. But more specifically I understand he complained about Brock being able to do it. Could this be because Brock had agreements with sponsors from UFC that he could not get out of and the WWE decided to make an exception for because they wanted Brock? I think one could even argue that the ads added to Brocks character as it made him look more like a UFC fighter. I am not sure why others would have the same expectations.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Yes he would because once again when punk goes back he will full he will have something to prove and be the rebel he is. Plus if they pay him ALOT and give him the schedule he wants and gives him the main event of WM in writing he will come back.


I do not think he is that much of a rebel. I do believe he will get more money when he comes back but I do not think his negotiating point is that strong so I am not sure they will make many concessions to him unless they think it serves their interest. Depending on how desperate he is they may even make him job for his money for a while.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Is Part 2 available then?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Brock said:


> Is Part 2 available then?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm surprised he didn't ignore Rock and claim he had an agenda against him...


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

This whole CM Punk situation has further cemented in my mind at least that wrestlers in general need to form a union of some sort, the fact that they haven't with the amount of horror stories that filter through from the industry in general is pretty hilarious actually. Promoters all over the place not just Vince will continue to take advantage of them if they don't.



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Acknowledgement please.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Can't fucking Believe CM Punk and The Rock Still Contact and message each other these day.What a Suprise.
Are they friend in real life?!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Thinking of The Rock texting is just hilarious to me.

"What the fuck happened?" :lol


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

wwffans123 said:


> Can't Believe CM Punk and The Rock Still Contact each other these day.Damn!
> Are they friend in real life?!


 I believe they are. I remember they were pictured together backstage at Wrestlemania 28 laughing and before Rock pins him at Royal Rumble, he says 'thank you' to Punk. I remember Rock once replied to a fan on twitter that there is no real life hatred or heat between him and Punk.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Oliver-94 said:


> I believe they are. I remember they were pictured together backstage at Wrestlemania 28 laughing and before Rock pins him at Royal Rumble, he says 'thank you' to Punk. I remember Rock once replied to a fan on twitter that there is no real life hatred or heat between him and Punk.


Why would the Rock hate anyone? Things are going great for him and his connection with WWE is mutually beneficial.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Thinking of The Rock texting is just hilarious to me.
> 
> "What the fuck happened?" :lol


ya lol dude probably felt blindsided by the rabid Punk fans


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Oliver-94 said:


> I'm surprised he didn't ignore Rock and claim he had an agenda against him...


I don't know... could be because it was a legit accusation towards Jericho and not just random mud slingling?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

When talking about the CM Punk chants still happening Punk says "Don't chant it at my friends, chant it at people who suck or those who wear lifts in their boots" - Was that another shot at Jericho? Who wears lifts that Punk would have an axe to grind with? Does Ryback? Roman Reigns?


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> When talking about the CM Punk chants still happening Punk says "Don't chant it at my friends, chant it at people who suck or those who wear lifts in their boots" - Was that another shot at Jericho? Who wears lifts that Punk would have an axe to grind with? Does Ryback? Roman Reigns?


AJ Lee?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Killbane said:


> AJ Lee?


I was under the impression he was more or less saying don't chant me name at my wife without actually saying that


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder how much WWE, well Vince, probably not Triple H and Steph, are thinking they fucked up on this when they hear him getting angry about not receiving a phone call when his suspension was up, and he was saying maybe he'd have been feeling better and ready to go back but nobody gave him the courtesy of a call.


----------



## EddieWong (Dec 2, 2014)

one interesting major difference between Austin and Punk is Jim Ross who was head of talent at the time sent Austin a card and ask him come back also talk to Vince...without Jr Austin will be the same as Punk right now. Punk only want sincere apologies and Austin have talked about how Important the card are. 

yes, Punk has bad attitude but it's WWE who fucked it up...


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Novak Djokovic said:


> I wonder how much WWE, well Vince, probably not Triple H and Steph, are thinking they fucked up on this when they hear him getting angry about not receiving a phone call when his suspension was up, and he was saying maybe he'd have been feeling better and ready to go back but nobody gave him the courtesy of a call.


I think that they think he sounds like a little bitch. I mean he is a grown ass man, not a 14 year old girl. Yeah a rebel is waiting for a dude to call him and when the rebel doesn't get the call then there is sand in his vagina.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Killbane said:


> I think that they think he sounds like a little bitch. I mean he is a grown ass man, not a 14 year old girl. Yeah a rebel is waiting for a dude to call him and when the rebel doesn't get the call then there is sand in his vagina.


 That's not the point, 1. Presumably it's basic protocol to have some kind of interaction with a suspended talent the day their suspension lifts. 2. If they can badger him when he's injured and get him to come back sooner than he should, they should certainly be trying to talk to him here too. 3. More importantly, they want stars and they want to make money, above all else that is what they want, that's why they end up reconciling with guys like Hogan or Warrior, so that they can do business, and like Punk or not, he was a big name in that company and made them money, and they could have helped themselves if they'd just opened some kind of dialogue with him.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Novak Djokovic said:


> That's not the point, 1. Presumably it's basic protocol to have some kind of interaction with a suspended talent the day their suspension lifts. 2. If they can badger him when he's injured and get him to come back sooner than he should, they should certainly be trying to talk to him here too. 3. More importantly, they want stars and they want to make money, above all else that is what they want, that's why they end up reconciling with guys like Hogan or Warrior, so that they can do business, and like Punk or not, he was a big name in that company and made them money, and they could have helped themselves if they'd just opened some kind of dialogue with him.


Stop saying how they could make money. They know how to make money. I am pretty sure they feel that they will be working with CM Punk sometime in the future. They are not really losing any money over this right now. If anyone is it is CM Punk. 

BTW, I am an idiot. Did he walk away or was he suspended?


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

They text him, and he brushes them off, and then bitches about them not texting or calling him. lol


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Killbane said:


> Stop saying how they could make money. They know how to make money. I am pretty sure they feel that they will be working with CM Punk sometime in the future. They are not really losing any money over this right now. If anyone is it is CM Punk.
> 
> BTW, I am an idiot. Did he walk away or was he suspended?


 Do they? Because I'm pretty sure they've recently undergone a load of budget-cutting measures for the purposes of saving money because the Network wasn't where they wanted it to be. And not losing money is all fine and dandy, but making money is even better.

And he left, but the way he talks about it suggests he wasn't completely quitting the company, more like he was just leaving to get the rest and healing up he needed and all that because he was burnt out. But he said Vince texted him saying he was suspended for two months, which coincidentally happened to end the day after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

CM Punk is the Kanye West of the wrestling world.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> When talking about the CM Punk chants still happening Punk says "Don't chant it at my friends, chant it at people who suck or those who wear lifts in their boots" - Was that another shot at Jericho? Who wears lifts that Punk would have an axe to grind with? Does Ryback? Roman Reigns?


Cm punk a such a little brat if he is taking digs a Jericho like that. Jericho had nothing but nice things to say about punk and for punk to take jabs like that really makes you think who the immature one In this situation.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Cm punk a such a little brat if he is taking digs a Jericho like that. Jericho had nothing but nice things to say about punk and for punk to take jabs like that really makes you think who the immature one In this situation.


 You don't even know it was aimed at Jericho.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Colt Cabana is fucking annoying.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Cm punk a such a little brat if he is taking digs a Jericho like that. Jericho had nothing but nice things to say about punk and for punk to take jabs like that really makes you think who the immature one In this situation.


There was that one time Jericho said that Punk kept him out of a match because he and Edge were watching a Hockey game. A fight ensued in the back, and Punk told them how unprofessional they were, but Edge, and Jericho brought up how many years of experience they both have, and how Punk just kept fans--who spent their own cash--from seeing Jericho wrestling


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Novak Djokovic said:


> You don't even know it was aimed at Jericho.


I thought it was common knowledge among smarks that Jericho does indeed wears lifts in his boots.

Edit: still not 100% he was digging at Jericho but it is probable.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Do they? Because I'm pretty sure they've recently undergone a load of budget-cutting measures for the purposes of saving money because the Network wasn't where they wanted it to be. And not losing money is all fine and dandy, but making money is even better.


Well clearly the Network is not doing well. I know they make mistakes and this is not their firs (XFL anyone?).

But I can hardly fault them for not knowing how to monetize online content. Whoever figures that out will be very, very, rich.

Regardless, CM Punk staying would not have made the Network successful. 


Novak Djokovic said:


> And he left, but the way he talks about it suggests he wasn't completely quitting the company, more like he was just leaving to get the rest and healing up he needed and all that because he was burnt out. But he said Vince texted him saying he was suspended for two months, which coincidentally happened to end the day after Wrestlemania.


At best this is a family feud, he said/she said, negotiation at worse it is like dealing with a some fickle bitch. We have all been there and none of us can read their minds. 

It looks like his negotiating tactic failed. Too bad for him but at least he should own it and not cry about it. This is not rebel, this is fickle.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

So, 10 000 emails and fan questions... 4 or so answered.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Gojira_Shinigami said:


> They text him, and he brushes them off, and then bitches about them not texting or calling him. lol


I know, right? LOL


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Way too long to listen but if he's telling the truth here you're really seeing a picture of them chasing him out just as much him quitting. Obviously he did walk on them but people get banged up and burned out I can understand that. WWE could still try to entice him back if they do indeed value him.

You suspend him for 2 months but don't try to communicate it out, you fire him on his wedding day. Maybe they've had enough of him too and that's understandable as well but you can't play the victim there either.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Has there ever been a former pro wrestler to explain just how much he dislikes the entire art of pro wrestling as much as Punk? And people still love him for that? How can anyone possibly be a fan of pro wrestling, forget WWE or any specific company, just have any respect for this profession and be a Punk supporter at the same time is beyond me.

Punk does not love professional wrestling. It is evident in every last sentence he voiced.

Also Punk's incredible entitlement of getting days off for social events is also arrogant before the telling of it. Unless you're a CEO or run your own business, no one in the working world gets days off for social events. I sure as heck don't. Heck, even some of the biggest movie stars have to stick to a schedule and miss important events if the work requires it. It really is incredible.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Coney718 said:


> CM Punk is the Kanye West of the wrestling world.


LOL!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Coney718 said:


> CM Punk is the Kanye West of the wrestling world.


Pretty good analogy actually. Though, minus the wife having an elephant ass.



BlueRover said:


> Has there ever been a former pro wrestler to explain just how much he dislikes the entire art of pro wrestling as much as Punk?


It was Cabana's mind fuck with everyone. Please welcome my guest CM Punk to the Art of Wrestling to tell you all how much he hates the Art of Wrestling.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

At first I thought this was awesome from Punk, but the more I listen to him the more he sound like a bitter bitch to me. And Colt Cabana sounds so fucking annoying.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Coney718 said:


> CM Punk is the Kanye West of the wrestling world.


Are you saying Punk's a gay fish? 'Cause he's not. He's a genius.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Are you saying Punk's a gay fish? 'Cause he's not. He's a genius.


Is he? Then why was he jobbing for someone like Vince McMahon for 10 or so years?


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

BlueRover said:


> Has there ever been a former pro wrestler to explain just how much he dislikes the entire art of pro wrestling as much as Punk? And people still love him for that? How can anyone possibly be a fan of pro wrestling, forget WWE or any specific company, just have any respect for this profession and be a Punk supporter at the same time is beyond me.
> 
> Punk does not love professional wrestling. It is evident in every last sentence he voiced.


Because being disgruntled with a company = hating the entire business. Is that a WWE apologist way of thinking or what? Stop posting. fpalm


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Killbane said:


> Is he? Then why was he jobbing for someone like Vince McMahon for 10 or so years?


 Think that gag just went over your head a bit.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

If Vince Mcmahon promise CM Punk can Main event at Wrestlemania 31.I can see CM Punk accept that and Come Back.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Tangerine said:


> Because being disgruntled with a company = hating the entire business. Is that a WWE apologist way of thinking or what? Stop posting. fpalm


He mentions about 100 times that it's not just the company, he doesn't feel love for wrestling as a whole, and has no interest in any other promotions either. Not once does he say that he loved what he did, but Vince screwed it up or whatever. It is Punk's feeling toward professional wrestling.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Still sounds like a pretentious douchebag who values his own worth more than anyone, but goddamn Colt is the worst part of this bullshit. There is literally nothing more annoying the "starfucker friend." A nobody who is friends with a somebody....


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

First part was good, second part they spent half the time talking about random stuff and the second part going over the amount of times CM Punk had offers and the WWE stole it from him. Would of liked it if they had taken questions one by one.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

> For the first time since the heyday of World Championship Wrestling (WCW), sports-entertainment juggernaut World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE) has fallen to second-place in a ratings “war,” this time lagging behind Colt Cabana’s “Art of Wrestling” podcast.
> 
> WWE’s flagship weekly program, Monday Night Raw, has lost a substantial audience to Cabana’s podcast (or “pahdcast,” in Cabanese) for the second consecutive week, thanks in large part to the appearance of elusive former WWE star CM Punk.
> 
> ...


Source: Kayfabe News.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

Gojira_Shinigami said:


> They text him, and he brushes them off, and then bitches about them not texting or calling him. lol


well he was talking about the people that are running the company, not Jericho or any other wrestler as they have no power.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

I find it hard to believe that no one in upper management tried to contact him after he left.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Think that gag just went over your head a bit.


Well Istill do not get it, so yeah. LOL


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Coney718 said:


> I find it hard to believe that no one in upper management tried to contact him after he left.


they tried multiple times, but he ignored them and didnt answer. Then when he gets fired, he is surprised.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

BlueRover said:


> He mentions about 100 times that it's not just the company, he doesn't feel love for wrestling as a whole, and has no interest in any other promotions either. Not once does he say that he loved what he did, but Vince screwed it up or whatever. It is Punk's feeling toward professional wrestling.


Exactly and I agree with your post before.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hennessey said:


> they tried multiple times, but he ignored them and didnt answer. Then when he gets fired, he is surprised.


Yup. smh


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk needs to grow a sac and do someone else's podcast like Austin's who will fuckin ask questions that punk doesn't want to hear. These coco banana podcasts are so one sided and it's fine nothing wrong with it but punk should be asked harder questions and ones who wouldn't want to answer but he should.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Hennessey said:


> they tried multiple times, but he ignored them and didnt answer. Then when he gets fired, he is surprised.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> Source: Kayfabe News.


Hahahahahahahahahahahaha cabana is the most powerful guy in wrestling hahahaha omg I'm falling off my chair


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

BlueRover said:


> Has there ever been a former pro wrestler to explain just how much he dislikes the entire art of pro wrestling as much as Punk? And people still love him for that? How can anyone possibly be a fan of pro wrestling, forget WWE or any specific company, just have any respect for this profession and be a Punk supporter at the same time is beyond me.
> 
> Punk does not love professional wrestling. It is evident in every last sentence he voiced.
> 
> Also Punk's incredible entitlement of getting days off for social events is also arrogant before the telling of it. Unless you're a CEO or run your own business, no one in the working world gets days off for social events. I sure as heck don't. Heck, even some of the biggest movie stars have to stick to a schedule and miss important events if the work requires it. It really is incredible.


I'm pretty sure if you asked for a day off EIGHT MONTHS IN ADVANCE they would give it to you. 

I don't understand how can anyone side with WWE in pretty much everything he said. But the truth is that a lot of people do. And then they come here to complain about how shitty Raw is.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahaha cabana is the most powerful guy in wrestling hahahaha omg I'm falling off my chair


It's just a joke lol


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Last week on his podcast Punk says Vince called him a week after he quit, and asked if he was ready to come back. Punk says to basically go fuck himself. HHH texts him to see if they can talk, and Punk says I will call you back after my wedding. He really couldnt separate 2 minutes to talk to his boss.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Stone Hot said:


> Punk needs to grow a sac and do someone else's podcast like Austin's who will fuckin ask questions that punk doesn't want to hear. These coco banana podcasts are so one sided and it's fine nothing wrong with it but punk should be asked harder questions and ones who wouldn't want to answer but he should.



Agreed, Colt is his buddy, so of course its going to be very Punk friendly. Let him go to a guy that will hit him with some hard shit.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahaha cabana is the most powerful guy in wrestling hahahaha omg I'm falling off my chair


:nowords

Yikes... representin' them haters well...


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

Punk would never have the guts to tell his story on any other podcast. Colt is his BFF so he knows he's not going to ask any real hard questions. He needs someone who is going to ask follow up questions when Punk is contradicting himself. Punk doesnt want any real dialogue he just wants to tell his version of the "truth" and not be questioned about it.


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

Although he was treated badly he is still really arrogant...


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BlueRover said:


> Has there ever been a former pro wrestler to explain just how much he dislikes the entire art of pro wrestling as much as Punk? And people still love him for that? How can anyone possibly be a fan of pro wrestling, forget WWE or any specific company, just have any respect for this profession and be a Punk supporter at the same time is beyond me.
> 
> Punk does not love professional wrestling. It is evident in every last sentence he voiced.
> 
> Also Punk's incredible entitlement of getting days off for social events is also arrogant before the telling of it. Unless you're a CEO or run your own business, no one in the working world gets days off for social events. I sure as heck don't. Heck, even some of the biggest movie stars have to stick to a schedule and miss important events if the work requires it. It really is incredible.


I think Punk just couldn't handle the corporate side of the business in the big leagues. Not all ideas are used by the person that raised it. A singer-songwriter can write a damn good song and sing it will but the label might push the song on a more marketable artiste. Things are done a certain way because there are more stakeholders. Sure Vince always make the final decision and can easily make snap decisions on the fly. But Vince need to be comfortable with the consequences too.

I don't think Punk dislike pro wrestling as much as he is simply burnt out. Jericho mentioned on his podcast that he felt the same way too many times but the itch to get back in the ring always comes back. For someone who is as passionate about wrestling as CM Punk has been, I doubt he can resist having another run in the future. The issue is has he burnt too many bridges in WWE for us to see him back in a WWE ring anytime soon? The wounds are still fresh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People taking Kayfabe News seriously.

:ti


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

FriedTofu said:


> I think Punk just couldn't handle the corporate side of the business in the big leagues. Not all ideas are used by the person that raised it. A singer-songwriter can write a damn good song and sing it will but the label might push the song on a more marketable artiste. Things are done a certain way because there are more stakeholders. Sure Vince always make the final decision and can easily make snap decisions on the fly. But Vince need to be comfortable with the consequences too.
> 
> I don't think Punk dislike pro wrestling as much as he is simply burnt out. Jericho mentioned on his podcast that he felt the same way too many times but the itch to get back in the ring always comes back. For someone who is as passionate about wrestling as CM Punk has been, I doubt he can resist having another run in the future. The issue is has he burnt too many bridges in WWE for us to see him back in a WWE ring anytime soon? The wounds are still fresh.


Yeah, I doubt WWE will bring Punk back in if HHH continues gaining power.

Unlike Vince, HHH considers himself a wrestler, and probably woulden't look past Punk walking out (and being a general dick while he was there), even if Punk could make money.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> It's just a joke lol


And I'm laughing isn't that what jokes are about


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hennessey said:


> Last week on his podcast Punk says Vince called him a week after he quit, and asked if he was ready to come back. Punk says to basically go fuck himself. HHH texts him to see if they can talk, and Punk says I will call you back after my wedding. He really couldnt separate 2 minutes to talk to his boss.


Exactly


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> It's just a joke lol


Shh. Kayfabe news is real.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Wait wait wait, "I got fired on my Wedding Day!" first aired on a podcast, no one knew anything about it, was never an issue.

"Sorry we fired you on your wedding day." Revealed on a Podcast

"Dont apologize to me on a podcast, it was for publicity, be a man and call me" On the very next podcast....lolololololololololololol

This is fantabulous the level of hypocrisy this guy is full of.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Agreed, Colt is his buddy, so of course its going to be very Punk friendly. Let him go to a guy that will hit him with some hard shit.


Exactly but he won't cause he doesn't want to be called out on his shit and made to look like a fool/hypocrite


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There's really nothing for Punk to look like a fool over. This is a rather straight-forward story as much as the WWE Fanboys don't want to accept it. WWE is shit when it comes to dealing with people. This isn't anything new.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> There's really nothing for Punk to look like a fool over. This is a rather straight-forward story as much as the WWE Fanboys don't want to accept it. WWE is shit when it comes to dealing with people. This isn't anything new.



I'm not a WWE fanboy, WWE kinda sucks a fat one right now, but this is a straight forward one sided story. 3 sides to every story, there's side A, Side B, and side truth. Let punk do anyone's Podcast where he is actually hit with some legit questions. But he says himself "I'm saying this and I am not answering any of that shit." Its just Punk's story, we wont ever get Vince's story because he is a businessman.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

gothicthug1999 said:


> I'm not a WWE fanboy, WWE kinda sucks a fat one right now, but this is a straight forward one sided story. 3 sides to every story, there's side A, Side B, and side truth. Let punk do anyone's Podcast where he is actually hit with some legit questions. But he says himself "I'm saying this and I am not answering any of that shit." Its just Punk's story, we wont ever get Vince's story because he is a businessman.


Yep


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

gothicthug1999 said:


> I'm not a WWE fanboy, WWE kinda sucks a fat one right now, but this is a straight forward one sided story. 3 sides to every story, there's side A, Side B, and side truth. Let punk do anyone's Podcast where he is actually hit with some legit questions. But he says himself "I'm saying this and I am not answering any of that shit." Its just Punk's story, we wont ever get Vince's story because he is a businessman.


That's on Vince, then. :shrug

Lets not make it like this is the first time a talent has had a WWE horror story. There have been TONS of them. It isn't surprising in the least. The people in charge right now are scary bad.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Wait wait wait, "I got fired on my Wedding Day!" first aired on a podcast, no one knew anything about it, was never an issue.
> 
> "Sorry we fired you on your wedding day." Revealed on a Podcast
> 
> ...


BUT THEY FIRED HIM ON HIS WEDDING FEEL BAD FOR HIM DAMMIT IT REALLY HURT HIS FEELING YOU HEARTLESS NON STARBUCK DRINKER NON UFC WATCHER


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> There's really nothing for Punk to look like a fool over. This is a rather straight-forward story as much as the WWE Fanboys don't want to accept it. WWE is shit when it comes to dealing with people. This isn't anything new.


Well, the only thing for him to look like a fool is whenever he talks about deserving to get paid more. Everyone wants that, but he was already getting more than most on the roster. He was a top guy right behind Cena in this era. CM Punk may not have gotten his main event at WrestleMania like he wanted, but it would've happened eventually. 

I don't think it was right for him to lose to Rock, Lesnar, and Undertaker. He should've won at least one of those...if not end the match in a draw. It was cool to see him work with those guys, but losing that much can hurt your goals of becoming a bigger star.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

They honest to god said this....

"I got my check from Mexico, 4 dates, hardcore matches, and I got 5000$"

Colt - "You think Hogan ever did that?"

Oh my god..........


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> There's really nothing for Punk to look like a fool over. This is a rather straight-forward story as much as the WWE Fanboys don't want to accept it. WWE is shit when it comes to dealing with people. This isn't anything new.


And CM Punk just figured that out this last year? He doesn't sound too bright. Luckily for WWE they have like 12 guys who want to step up into that vacancy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Killbane said:


> And CM Punk just figured that out this last year? He doesn't sound too bright. Luckily for WWE they have like 12 guys who want to step up into that vacancy.


Huh? I'm sure he knew it before he even signed with WWE. And you might want to tell Vince they have 12 guys ready to do that, because he apparently doesn't think so if you listened to his comments with Austin :lmao


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Good to see so much objectivity again!:no:

Interesting response to Vince's pathetic apology that his release papers were sent overnight to arrive on his wedding day. He was right that Vince could and should have called him to apologise for that, and it was a shitty move by the company.

There's no doubt they had issues with him and didn't want to go the whole way with him, but I can't help but feel his attitude was a massive reason why they didn't.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> That's on Vince, then. :shrug
> 
> Lets not make it like this is the first time a talent has had a WWE horror story. There have been TONS of them. It isn't surprising in the least. The people in charge right now are scary bad.


But Punk has a problem with this NOW? Hell hath no fury like a rebel scorned. :lol:


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

SnoopSystem said:


> Well, the only thing for him to look like a fool is whenever he talks about deserving to get paid more. Everyone wants that, but he was already getting more than most on the roster. He was a top guy right behind Cena in this era. CM Punk may not have gotten his main event at WrestleMania like he wanted, *but it would've happened eventually.
> *
> I don't think it was right for him to lose to Rock, Lesnar, and Undertaker. He should've won at least one of those...if not end the match in a draw. It was cool to see him work with those guys, but losing that much can hurt your goals of becoming a bigger star.


punk should of main evented the last 4 wrestlemania's i think he saw the writing on the wall


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

The dude was legit pissed that Orton, the more marketable man for a mainstream audience, was picked for a tattoo show, and Punk was still irrelevant at the time. Orton got his sleeves years ago while he was still main eventing, Punk was barely upper midcard at the time....oi....


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Wait wait wait, "I got fired on my Wedding Day!" first aired on a podcast, no one knew anything about it, was never an issue.
> 
> "Sorry we fired you on your wedding day." Revealed on a Podcast
> 
> ...


You and this Stone Hot guy have spent a collective 15 hours in this thread solely bashing CM Punk, we get it, you don't like him, you've said it 1000x already, move on.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Just letting you guys know several other wrestlers were released the day of punks wedding. Maybe when hhh texted him saying "do you have time to talk" that maybe hhh wanted to tell him were letting you out of your contract so on and so forth and since punk couldn't talk wwe probably already had the termination papers for the stars ready to go and hhh was like fuck it he can't talk just send him the papers. I wanted to give him a heads up before we sent out these papers, but he couldn't cause it was too late cause the papers had to be sent oh ASAP. That's why I think Vince went On record to say it wasn't intentional so really people maybe it wasn't and Vince is actually telling the truth.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Killbane said:


> But Punk has a problem with this NOW? Hell hath no fury like a rebel scorned. :lol:


By that logic, no one should sign with WWE ever based on their past. Obviously not happening.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Nige™ said:


> Good to see so much objectivity again!:no:
> 
> Interesting response to Vince's pathetic apology that his release papers were sent overnight to arrive on his wedding day. He was right that Vince could and should have called him to apologise for that, and it was a shitty move by the company.
> 
> There's no doubt they had issues with him and didn't want to go the whole way with him, but I can't help but feel his attitude was a massive reason why they didn't.


I am sure that the delivery of his release papers on his wedding day was no accident. Vince has a reputation for being petty and vindictive. On the other hand they could possibly have seen it as a wedding gift as well. "Hey, you want to move on with your life. Here you go. Have a good life." Remember Punk left them.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> By that logic, no one should sign with WWE ever based on their past. Obviously not happening.


Did I say that? People know the deal and sign. Punk is just crying because he thought it would be different with him.

It reminds me of this old story:



> A young girl was trudging along a mountain path, trying to reach her grandmother's house.
> It was bitter cold, and the wind cut like a knife.
> When she was within sight of her destination, she heard a rustle at her feet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Killbane said:


> Did I say that? People know the deal and sign. Punk is just crying because he thought it would be different with him.
> 
> It reminds me of this old story:


You don't have to say the actual words when that is the logic that you are using. By this logic, no one should sign with WWE ever because of their mishaps with wrestlers in the past. :shrug


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Colt Caban just compared CM Punk to Hulk Hogan :hmm


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

p862011 said:


> punk should of main evented the last 4 wrestlemania's i think he saw the writing on the wall


HOLY MARKS!
WM27 Punk who was on a 10 month PPV losing streak and was hurt for the other part of the year, should have ME even though Miz was the hottest heel at the time
WM28 - He deserved to ME over the Rock? the fucking ROCK?!?!?!?!
WM29 - He deserved to ME over THE ROCK AGAIN?!?!?!?! Even UNDERTAKER knows he isnt as big as the fucking Rock......
WM30 - deserved to ME over Bryan? Oh wait I forgot, a lot of dickheads on here were super pissed last august and said Bryan was in Punk's storyline


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> You don't have to say the actual words when that is the logic that you are using. By this logic, no one should sign with WWE ever because of their mishaps with wrestlers in the past. :shrug


Yet there are plenty of people who are signed with and want to sign with WWE. Got a response to that or are you just going to say the same thing over again? Are you jobbing for me? :lol


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Colt Caban just compared CM Punk to Hulk Hogan :hmm


Hulk Hogan has lost more than CM Punk has ever had. FACT


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Killbane said:


> Hulk Hogan has lost more than CM Punk has ever had. FACT



B-b-b-b-b-ut, but, but Punk like, boxed with a God one time or something.....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Killbane said:


> Yet there are plenty of people who are signed with and want to sign with WWE. Got a response to that or are you just going to say the same thing over again? Are you jobbing for me? :lol


The fact that people want to sign with WWE, you are making my point for me. You are the one using the logic that since WWE has had many transgressions with wrestlers in the past, that Punk (and others) shouldn't sign with them then. That is ridiculous, and the fact that wrestlers keep signing with them makes my point for me. Guys aren't going to stop signing with WWE because of their past transgressions. Especially when they are practically the only show in town.

Thanks for making my point for me, though. Much appreciated. (Y)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> You and this Stone Hot guy have spent a collective 15 hours in this thread solely bashing CM Punk, we get it, you don't like him, you've said it 1000x already, move on.


Shhh. It's entertaining to read.

:lol


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> The fact that people want to sign with WWE, you are making my point for me. You are the one using the logic that since WWE has had many transgressions with wrestlers in the past, that Punk (and others) shouldn't sign with them then. That is ridiculous, and the fact that wrestlers keep signing with them makes my point for me. Guys aren't going to stop signing with WWE because of their past transgressions. Especially when they are practically the only show in town.
> 
> Thanks for making my point for me, though. Much appreciated. (Y)


Sorry, I did not know that was your point. Punk knew the deal when he went in, crying about it now makes him look weak and effeminate. Not like a rebel.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

That second podcast was garbage. 

Shame.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

You know, if Punk had stayed with the WWE, then eventually he would have gotten to main event Wrestlemania. He would have defeated Triple H at Wrestlemania 30. He would have won even more titles and accomplished even more things in the business, and would probably be one of the biggest stars ever once he was finished with his career. Too bad that his shitty attitude ruined all of that potential.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Hennessey said:


> You know, if Punk had stayed with the WWE, then eventually he would have gotten to main event Wrestlemania. He would have defeated Triple H at Wrestlemania 30. He would have won even more titles and accomplished even more things in the business, and would probably be one of the biggest stars ever once he was finished with his career. Too bad that his shitty attitude ruined all of that potential.


People get so pissed when they get fired for not coming into work like suckers.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Killbane said:


> Hulk Hogan has lost more than CM Punk has ever had. FACT


:maury Hogan also wrestled for 20 more years than Punk :fact

So what?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Arcturus said:


> You and this Stone Hot guy have spent a collective 15 hours in this thread solely bashing CM Punk, we get it, you don't like him, you've said it 1000x already, move on.


Of course im bashing him I'll admit cause it's fun, but were also telling you all there's another side of the story and that punk is not right on everything he says.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Hennessey said:


> You know, if Punk had stayed with the WWE, then eventually he would have gotten to main event Wrestlemania. He would have defeated Triple H at Wrestlemania 30. He would have won even more titles and accomplished even more things in the business, and would probably be one of the biggest stars ever once he was finished with his career. Too bad that his shitty attitude ruined all of that potential.


Yeah breh. Dude should have stayed in a company that kept feeding him anti-biotics like it was fucking candy and potentially costing his life by not treating his severe MRSA infection. Not like a billion dollar corporation could learn how to treat their employees health with respect right? But nah, lets be sheep and blame Punk for walking out instead of killing his body even more because we're geeks :ti


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Of course im bashing him I'll admit cause it's fun, but were also telling you all there's another side of the story and that punk is not right on everything he says.


If Punk was telling lies, WWE would sue him


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

CM Punk talks about how he can quit whenever he wants because he is an independent contractor. Well guess what buddy. They can fire your ass whenever they want as well.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Colt Caban just compared CM Punk to Hulk Hogan :hmm


I'm surprise Colt insulted Punk to his face like that.


----------



## BigTimeTimmyJim (Dec 4, 2014)

So Punk got the call on the 11th from HHH (to be told that he was fired), was told "Call me later, I'm getting married". And he got the papers on the 13th. Was he the only guy fired on that day? Nope.

WWE has come to terms on the release of the following Superstars as of Thursday, June 12, 2014:

JTG
Drew McIntyre
Jinder Mahal
Aksana
Curt Hawkins
Theodore Long
Camacho
Brodus Clay
Evan Bourne
Yoshi Tatsu
Marc Harris (referee)
WWE wishes them the best in all their future endeavors.


Look it up...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WaheemSterling said:


> If Punk was telling lies, WWE would sue him


Of course he is probably not lying but what I'm saying is (medical stuff aside) wwe had a reason for everything they did with punk creatively and money wise. Wwe pays punk how they think he should be paid it's their company and they pay talent how they see fit. Creative yea it fuckin sucks but once again it's Vince's company and he does things creatively his was even if people think it's wrong.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Arcturus said:


> You and this Stone Hot guy have spent a collective 15 hours in this thread solely bashing CM Punk, we get it, you don't like him, you've said it 1000x already, move on.


Whats really funny "Snarkiest Indie, CM Punk fan you'll ever meet" is that you post like 10 times more than I do, by like a staggering amount too.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

WaheemSterling said:


> If Punk was telling lies, WWE would sue him


That is an incredibly naive thing to believe.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> You and this Stone Hot guy have spent a collective 15 hours in this thread solely bashing CM Punk, we get it, you don't like him, you've said it 1000x already, move on.


So what's the point of this thread then? To let CM Punk marks suck his dick and belive everything he says like he some straight edge starbuck drinking jesus? Thank GOD there are guys like them, because seriously, Punk is full of crap. If he win he complains, if he lose he complains. Colt Cabana sucked the blood out of CM Punk's dick to a point where he compared him to FUCKING HULK HOGAN.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Whats really funny "Snarkiest Indie, CM Punk fan you'll ever meet" is that you post like 10 times more than I do, by like a staggering amount too.


I do admit I do post a lot but I'm on maternity leave, and I am a massive CM Punk fan, I don't waste my time talking about people I don't like to death.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol at the bit about Roman Reigns.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> So what's the point of this thread then? To let CM Punk marks suck his dick and belive everything he says like he some straight edge starbuck drinking jesus? Thank GOD there are guys like them, because seriously, Punk is full of crap. If he win he complains, if he lose he complains. Colt Cabana sucked the blood out of CM Punk's dick to a point where he compared him to FUCKING HULK HOGAN.


You know someone is telling the truth if they do not get sued. 

I am sure that everyone in this thread has sued over 100 people in their lives because they lied. :lol


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> So what's the point of this thread then? To let CM Punk marks suck his dick and belive everything he says like he some straight edge starbuck drinking jesus? Thank GOD there are guys like them, because seriously, Punk is full of crap. If he win he complains, if he lose he complains. Colt Cabana sucked the blood out of CM Punk's dick to a point where he compared him to FUCKING HULK HOGAN.


No, that's completely not what I said, you can diss Punk or say how you disagree with him which is totally cool, but with a couple of these guys it's incessant I mean freakishly incessant especially this "GothicThug" guy, I can just picture an overweight spotty dude in a Marilyn Manson shirt just raging at the computer screen non-stop, it's not healthy.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> I do admit I do post a lot but I'm on maternity leave, and I am a massive CM Punk fan, I don't waste my time talking about people I don't like to death.


You are the perfect CM Punk fan. You complain when someone acts like you do.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> No, that's completely not what I said, you can diss Punk or say how you disagree with him which is totally cool, but with a couple of these guys it's incessant I mean freakishly incessant especially this "GothicThug" guy, I can just picture an overweight spotty dude in a Marilyn Manson shirt just raging at the computer screen non-stop, it's not healthy.


OH, so you have health concerns about people who question CM Punk. I think you need to send that. This needs to be in his next pod cast.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Arcturus said:


> No, that's completely not what I said, you can diss Punk or say how you disagree with him which is totally cool, but with a couple of these guys it's incessant I mean freakishly incessant especially this "GothicThug" guy, I can just picture an overweight spotty dude in a Marilyn Manson shirt just raging at the computer screen non-stop, it's not healthy.


You forgot the 2pac blaring in the background. It is Gothic*thug* after all


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

gothicthug1999 said:


> You forgot the 2pac blaring in the background. It is Gothic*thug* after all


He's worried about your health.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Killbane said:


> Why would the Rock hate anyone? Things are going great for him and his connection with WWE is mutually beneficial.[/QUOTE I know. I was just quoting what he said.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Christmas Eva Marie said:


> I'm surprise Colt insulted Punk to his face like that.


Big time insult, indeed.


----------



## BigTimeTimmyJim (Dec 4, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Big time insult, indeed.



Yeah, why would someone compare the biggest star in the history of professional wrestling to CM Punk? :stupid:


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Oliver-94 said:


> I know. I was just quoting what he said.


Thanks. I was not trying to insult you. I appreciate the information.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

Arcturus said:


> No, that's completely not what I said, you can diss Punk or say how you disagree with him which is totally cool, but with a couple of these guys it's incessant I mean freakishly incessant especially this "GothicThug" guy, I can just picture an overweight spotty dude in a Marilyn Manson shirt just raging at the computer screen non-stop, it's not healthy.


Plus, lets be cute here and do some forum digging:

You - joined Jan 2014
me Feb 2005
You - Post count in less than a year - 3700+ 
me - 1200+
You - usually talking about something Punk related no matter whats going on, post search and thread started search proves it.
Me - Usually in Videogames and Entertainment threads pissing people off about Walking Dead and Game of Thrones. Again, post count matters in this, because while I will every now and then pop up to argue with Punk dickriders(not so much since Sonnen Says and Pugilist went bye bye), you live in any thread that has Punk's name on it. My activity in todays thread is because i was listening to the podcast and "live updating" about it in the thread, since, you know, its for the discussion of said event.

Plus lets be honest, I dont think anyone needs to worry about my physical appearance when they are a female indie wrestling fan. The stigma of that alone is horrible. I'd rather be fat, hairy, in a manson t shirt listening to 2Pac raging at my PC than be an unwashed blubber of a person with my ticket to Maury to find out who IS the father who probably frequents the Juggalo Conventions every year. Running water is pretty awesome isnt it?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BigTimeTimmyJim said:


> Yeah, why would someone compare the biggest star in the history of professional wrestling to CM Punk? :stupid:


Glad you see that you get it. (Y)


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Loved the interviews. :clap

Punk is pretty much everything I thought he would be in an interview.

I see nothing wrong with his grievances, and I believe it's 95% truth.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Killbane said:


> You are the perfect CM Punk fan. You complain when someone acts like you do.


You are a rejoiner. But of whom?


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

gothicthug1999 said:


> Plus, lets be cute here and do some forum digging:
> 
> You - joined Jan 2014
> me Feb 2005
> ...


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Tangerine said:


> You are a rejoiner. But of whom?


Nope.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh damn, I missed the second podcast. Planning on listening to it but anyone want to summarize? Anything knew come out? This shit is more interesting than anything the WWE has done in years.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Just heard the second interview :ti
Punk is gold hil


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WalkingInMemphis said:


> Loved the interviews. :clap
> 
> Punk is pretty much everything I thought he would be in an interview.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with his grievances, and I believe it's 95% truth.


What's the 5% you don't think is true from him?


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

As in the first part of his time on Colt's podcast, Punk was articulate and specific in his grievances again WWE. 

I was reading thru the pages and someone said they didn't understand how people can still be fans of someone like Punk who hates the product. Honestly, my opinion is exactly the opposite. I don't see how anyone _*doesn't*_ support someone who's love of the business nearly killed him. He loved professional wrestling so much that he put his own health on the backburner numerous times. The fact that WWE, Vince and Co, had, and still has, so little regard for the welfare of their employees, both emotionally AND physically, and yet folks still want to act like PUNK is the one in the wrong, just baffles me. 

Am I saying every word out of Punk's mouth is the gospel truth? I don't know if it is or not, and neither does anyone else on this board. But from cumulative interviews and books written from all these other wrestlers besides Punk, his explanation of events seems to coincide with what we've heard before. And yet NO ONE is doing a damn thing. Apparently the Benoit tragedy taught Vince nothing. 

The stories of how hard WWE was working to hold Punk down are stunning. And despite all that, Punk found a way to keep going until he almost keeled over from physical and mental exhaustion. Yeah, he clearly hated this business.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

southrnbygrace said:


> As in the first part of his time on Colt's podcast, Punk was articulate and specific in his grievances again WWE.
> 
> I was reading thru the pages and someone said they didn't understand how people can still be fans of someone like Punk who hates the product. Honestly, my opinion is exactly the opposite. I don't see how anyone _*doesn't*_ support someone who's love of the business nearly killed him. He loved professional wrestling so much that he put his own health on the backburner numerous times. The fact that WWE, Vince and Co, had, and still has, so little regard for the welfare of their employees, both emotionally AND physically, and yet folks still want to act like PUNK is the one in the wrong, just baffles me.
> 
> ...


What an odd choice. What exactly was Vince supposed to learn from the Benoit tragedy and how does it relate to CM Punk?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Killbane said:


> What an odd choice. What exactly was Vince supposed to learn from the Benoit tragedy and how does it relate to CM Punk?


Treatment regarding concussions.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Alex said:


> Treatment regarding concussions.


OH, I did not know that Benoit killed his wife and child because of concussions. Is there a link to the findings?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

BigTimeTimmyJim said:


> Yeah, why would someone compare the biggest star in the history of professional wrestling to CM Punk? :stupid:



No one's talking about Austin or Cena though.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Christmas Eva Marie said:


> No one's talking about Austin or Cena though.


Yeah they are talking about Hogan.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Killbane said:


> OH, I did not know that Benoit killed his wife and child because of concussions. Is there a link to the findings?


There were tests done on Benoit post-death that suggest his brain was in similar condition to that of a 85/90 year old Alzheimers patient. It's only logical to infer, from the countless concussions and physical trauma Benoit sustained, that this was a major cause of his declining mental health towards the end of his life.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Loved how he buried Vince's apology

The Wondercon 20g story just shows how shitty this company is

The shield story just shows how fucking retarded the bookers are

Loved it

MUST listen folks


----------



## WWF/E (Mar 5, 2011)

This whole thing has been entertaining and has made me found good wrestling podcasts in the last week that I didn't know existed lol. 

My ultimate takeaway is Punk will be back one day like every one before him who was mad/upset. Thats just the way it is when the only relevant Wrestling company is WWE.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Alex said:


> There were tests done on Benoit post-death that suggest his brain was in similar condition to that of a 85/90 year old Alzheimers patient. It's only logical to infer, from the countless concussions and physical trauma Benoit sustained, that this was a major cause of his declining mental health towards the end of his life.


I was not aware that there was a high murder suicide rate among 85/90 year old Alzheimers patients! This is interesting. Are there links to this? 

Even though I am sure concussions are not good for people and have long term effects I need a little more information before I go ahead and release anyone who has had multiple concussions for their responsibilities. I have also heard that drugs and or alcohol may have played a part in Benoits murder/suicide. He seemed to be cognizant enough of his actions to perform them over a long period of time and try to cover for them. 

I think this a particularly bad example to use when there are much more relevant examples.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Is the second interview up on youtube yet?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't want to look into paiges, so anyone has a link to download it? If it is possible via PM or at least tell me in which page it is, soundcloud doesn't work for me.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

House Blackbeard said:


> Is the second interview up on youtube yet?





Mordecay said:


> I don't want to look into paiges, so anyone has a link to download it? If it is possible via PM or at least tell me in which page it is, soundcloud doesn't work for me.







You can download it with this; http://www.youtube-mp3.org/


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Killbane said:


> Even though I am sure concussions are not good for people and have long term effects I need a little more information before I go ahead and release anyone who has had multiple concussions for their responsibilities. I have also heard that drugs and or alcohol may have played a part in Benoits murder/suicide. He seemed to be cognizant enough of his actions to perform them over a long period of time and try to cover for them.


The long term effects on the brain and psychological makeup of an individual due to concussions is still an ongoing study since it's only in the last 10-15 years that people have started to take it more seriously. Before you just "got your bell rung".

So, while the evidence is not there yet to make a definitive statement on the negative effects of concussions, it's obvious the way it's trending. I can't dismiss the idea that one day it will be determined it was the main cause of Benoit's actions. We don't know enough yet to dismiss it outright. It is possible they determine prolonged concussions takes away rational thought and the ability to see right and wrong and leads to serve mental depression and mental health issues. We have evidence from NFL players who have killed themselves and suffered from depression. Was that natural depression or due to severe concussions that all suffered during their playing careers? That's what the prolonged studies are trying to find out.


----------



## Billy Bad Ass (Jun 1, 2011)

BigTimeTimmyJim said:


> So Punk got the call on the 11th from HHH (to be told that he was fired), was told "Call me later, I'm getting married". And he got the papers on the 13th. Was he the only guy fired on that day? Nope.
> 
> WWE has come to terms on the release of the following Superstars as of Thursday, June 12, 2014:
> 
> ...


Good find.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Starting to listen to part 2 now. Let's hope I have fun with this one like I did the last one.


----------



## RyanRAW (Oct 21, 2012)

BigTimeTimmyJim said:


> So Punk got the call on the 11th from HHH (to be told that he was fired), was told "Call me later, I'm getting married". And he got the papers on the 13th. Was he the only guy fired on that day? Nope.
> 
> WWE has come to terms on the release of the following Superstars as of Thursday, June 12, 2014:
> 
> ...


 I wish the CM Punk Marks would open their eyes for once. WWE kept him on board til they were forced to cut their budget. Triple H was callin him on the 11th to either tell him over the phone he was fired so papers were on the way or to try to extend the olive branch one last time. Punk loves to say "I didn't quit" when he did in fact quit. Speaking of facts the fact is he wasn't "fired on his wedding day" he was fired before his wedding either before Triple H called him or within the following day. 

Punk is basically crying that he got fired when everybody else got fired as if he is some special snowflake. The timing of it lining up with an important day in his life was a coincidence.


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

xDD said:


> You can download it with this; http://www.youtube-mp3.org/


That site doesn't work for videos over 20 minutes.

Try http://clipconverter.cc


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Oakue said:


> The long term effects on the brain and psychological makeup of an individual due to concussions is still an ongoing study since it's only in the last 10-15 years that people have started to take it more seriously. Before you just "got your bell rung".
> 
> So, while the evidence is not there yet to make a definitive statement on the negative effects of concussions, it's obvious the way it's trending. I can't dismiss the idea that one day it will be determined it was the main cause of Benoit's actions. We don't know enough yet to dismiss it outright. It is possible they determine prolonged concussions takes away rational thought and the ability to see right and wrong and leads to serve mental depression and mental health issues. We have evidence from NFL players who have killed themselves and suffered from depression. Was that natural depression or due to severe concussions that all suffered during their playing careers? That's what the prolonged studies are trying to find out.


Well since there is no definitive evidence maybe we can pump the brakes a little before we blame the WWE for Benoit's actions. I mean there are other possible causes, relationship problems, substance abuse and he did lie to people about inferring he knew right from wrong.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Would someone please please post a summary of Part 2? Thanks so much


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

cindel25 said:


> Would someone please please post a summary of Part 2? Thanks so much


CM Punk: "Waaaaaahhhhhh, somebody love me"
Interviewer: "Your better than Hulk Hogan"
CM Punk: "Thanks bro"


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Killbane said:


> Well since there is no definitive evidence maybe we can pump the brakes a little before we blame the WWE for Benoit's actions. I mean there are other possible causes, relationship problems, substance abuse and he did lie to people about inferring he knew right from wrong.


http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/story?id=3560015



> Bailes and his research team took samples from Benoit's brain postmortem and compared these microscopic brain scans to those of a healthy brain.
> 
> They found that Benoit's brain showed an advanced form of dementia that appears on the brain scan as brown clumps or tangles. These brown spots are actually dead brain cells, killed off as a result of head trauma, said Bailes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

HouseofPunk said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/story?id=3560015


Where is the part stating definitively that this is the reason he murdered a woman and a child over hours yet retained the cognizance to try to hide this for a while. 

Maybe it was relationship problems? Maybe substance abuse? Maybe this:
http://www.webmd.com/mental-health/features/roid-rage-14-questions-and-answers


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Listened to the second part, not as interesting or entertaining as the first part. I can definitely side with Punk a lot more now on lots of issues, including them screwing him out of several side projects and deals he could've benefited from (as well as the company). 



Killbane said:


> I was not aware that there was a high murder suicide rate among 85/90 year old Alzheimers patients! This is interesting. Are there links to this?
> 
> Even though I am sure concussions are not good for people and have long term effects I need a little more information before I go ahead and release anyone who has had multiple concussions for their responsibilities. I have also heard that drugs and or alcohol may have played a part in Benoits murder/suicide. He seemed to be cognizant enough of his actions to perform them over a long period of time and try to cover for them.
> 
> I think this a particularly bad example to use when there are much more relevant examples.


There's more than one ways to connect his brain injuries to the murders than base it on how many 85 year old Alzheimer patients have killed others. As a matter of fact, in the wrestling industry itself, this has happened again since 2007. Verne Gagne suffers from Alzheimers and in his nursing home, he body slammed a 90 year old man to death a few years back.

Suicide is more common among people who have had concussion issues, but harming others has also been done. According to concussions expert Chris Nowinski, several concussion victims have attempted harming others but were unsuccessful. Unfortunately, the youtube link is removed but he was on Jericho's podcast a few months back and talked about it in depth. He went as far as saying only NFL player Junior Seau (who committed suicide in 2012) was close to Benoit in terms of how badly his brain was damaged. There was also talk about Jovan Belcher having had a previous history of concussions and he killed his baby mother then himself two years ago.

With the amount of casualties in NFL from players who had a history of concussions, it's safe to say there is a definitive connection between that and Benoit's actions. That's not to say there aren't other factors, because there are. Most of all, the loss of many close friends specially Eddie Guerrero. Many of Benoit's closest people have come forward to admit that in hindsight, there was a bizarre change in his behavior over time.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Killbane said:


> Where is the part stating definitively that this is the reason he murdered a woman and a child over hours yet retained the cognizance to try to hide this for a while.
> 
> Maybe it was relationship problems? Maybe substance abuse? Maybe this:
> http://www.webmd.com/mental-health/features/roid-rage-14-questions-and-answers


Well the doctor that studied his brain and the brain of other athletes that died of suicide after multiple concussions seemed to think it was the reason. Why are you so obsessed with it being down to other problems, the guy was 40 years old and had dementia, who knows what was going through his brain? He would've been dead within the year anyway apparently due to heart problems.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Killbane said:


> CM Punk: "Waaaaaahhhhhh, somebody love me"
> Interviewer: "Your better than Hulk Hogan"
> CM Punk: "Thanks bro"


You should probably find a hobby and stop rejoining so much, Mr. Shadow. 

Gonna give this a listen right now as it's far more interesting than WWE is doing atm.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

RyanRAW said:


> I wish the CM Punk Marks would open their eyes for once. WWE kept him on board til they were forced to cut their budget. Triple H was callin him on the 11th to either tell him over the phone he was fired so papers were on the way or to try to extend the olive branch one last time. Punk loves to say "I didn't quit" when he did in fact quit. Speaking of facts the fact is he wasn't "fired on his wedding day" he was fired before his wedding either before Triple H called him or within the following day.
> 
> Punk is basically crying that he got fired when everybody else got fired as if he is some special snowflake. The timing of it lining up with an important day in his life was a coincidence.


Exactly and it's something Punk and his marks will never understand


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol

Holy shit.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jesus Christ this guy so full of himself. Fuckin Punk doesn't know that there was about a half a dozen wrestlers realesed the same fuckin day as you and HHH who texted you saying you have time to talk which was most likely him trying to tell punk and let him know what's about to happen. God maybe it was a fuckin coincidence that you were fired on your wedding day. Proof is in the pudding


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah. "Coincidence."

:duck

More like a company that is completely inept at communication.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Jesus Christ this guy so full of himself. Fuckin Punk doesn't know that there was about a half a dozen wrestlers realesed the same fuckin day as you and HHH who texted you saying you have time to talk which was most likely him trying to tell punk and let him know what's about to happen. God maybe it was a fuckin coincidence that you were fired on your wedding day. Proof is in the pudding


Don't you get tired from kissing WWE's ass?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah. "Coincidence."
> 
> :duck
> 
> More like a company that is completely inept at communication.


Communication has nothing to do with it. I refuse to believe that neither Vince or HHH could do anything about him getting fired on his wedding day, and that it wasn't meant as anything but an insult. Because if you are to believe that HHH and Vince are both that amazingly incompetent at "communicating" you would be insulting their intelligence, and I don't believe either man can possibly be that stupid.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Godway said:


> Communication has nothing to do with it. I refuse to believe that neither Vince or HHH could do anything about him getting fired on his wedding day, and that it wasn't meant as anything but an insult. Because if you are to believe that HHH and Vince are both that amazingly incompetent at "communicating" you would be insulting their intelligence, and I don't believe either man can possibly be that stupid.


You might want to have a chat with Punk, then. Since he said the company is awful at communicating, as well.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

:wow

This thread needs some chemo.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> You might want to have a chat with Punk, then. Since he said the company is awful at communicating, as well.


Why? I agreed with him.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

At the end of the day the guy was a great wrestler and a great addition to the roster. He decided to leave the company and that is the end of this. We should all just drop this now because this discussion is not accomplishing anything.


----------



## GrendelPryme (Feb 19, 2011)

BlueRover said:


> Has there ever been a former pro wrestler to explain just how much he dislikes the entire art of pro wrestling as much as Punk? And people still love him for that? How can anyone possibly be a fan of pro wrestling, forget WWE or any specific company, just have any respect for this profession and be a Punk supporter at the same time is beyond me.
> 
> Punk does not love professional wrestling. It is evident in every last sentence he voiced.
> 
> Also Punk's incredible entitlement of getting days off for social events is also arrogant before the telling of it. Unless you're a CEO or run your own business, no one in the working world gets days off for social events. I sure as heck don't. Heck, even some of the biggest movie stars have to stick to a schedule and miss important events if the work requires it. It really is incredible.


I have said it before a d will say it again I don't think he ever liked wrestling even pre WWE he bitched about it and basically the interview is 2 hours of him saying nothing is his fault its every one else.Do I think WWE is Perfect no they have issues but there 3 sides to every story there's his and the truth but his fan base takes everything he says for 100% truth and then try to use Alberto delrio as proof because he bitches to .....guess what he was fired also.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Remember that promo by HHH during the Summer of Punk where he said "when youre really a star, they'll call US and ask that you be on the cover" or something to that extent?

Keep that ridiculous line in mind when you hear Punk ranting about all the promotions asking about him >.>


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

southrnbygrace said:


> As in the first part of his time on Colt's podcast, Punk was articulate and specific in his grievances again WWE.
> 
> I was reading thru the pages and someone said they didn't understand how people can still be fans of someone like Punk who hates the product. Honestly, my opinion is exactly the opposite. I don't see how anyone _*doesn't*_ support someone who's love of the business nearly killed him. He loved professional wrestling so much that he put his own health on the backburner numerous times. The fact that WWE, Vince and Co, had, and still has, so little regard for the welfare of their employees, both emotionally AND physically, and yet folks still want to act like PUNK is the one in the wrong, just baffles me.
> 
> ...


Find me where ANYWHERE in these two interviews where he declares this "love" for professional wrestling that you are talking about, past or present. The only thing he talks about is how much money he wanted, how much money he deserved, and how much money he wasn't given. How is that honorable or worthy of respect? If Punk had actually said what you are saying, I would have respected that. But I listened to the entire interview, and there was none of that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SO... after this and Vince's podcast, we still have people thinking Vince isn't an incompetent and spiteful bastard?


----------



## BigTimeTimmyJim (Dec 4, 2014)

It comes down to this, we all know Vince McMahon is no saint. Everyone who works with Vince has their gripes about him. Some people hate him and others wouldn’t want to work with anyone else. They all know who they are dealing with when it comes to WWE. Some people have been legitimately screwed over by Vince in the past, CM Punk is not one of those people.

“I got fired on my wedding day” – Dude, you quit…Months before you actually left the company you were talking about how you don’t love wrestling anymore and said to himself “What I’m I doing with my life”. Once you realized that you were not going to main event Mania again, you checked yourself out of the company. Plain and simple. Not once did Punk ever claim “I wanted to return to the ring but Vince never returned my calls, maybe I would have changed my mind”. Punk wanted to nothing to do with WWE and was never coming back and the only time he actually called WWE was about a paycheck not to return so complaining like you wanted to come back in the first place and suddenly “I was fired” You quit for 7 months and after a year of complaining about not wanting to be there, they let you go. Deal with it.

“Vince made so many false promises to me” – This is sour grapes to the max, Punk whining about not main eventing Wrestlemania and getting screwed out of money. Name me 5 people who got pushed harder than CM Punk in the last 3 years? The guy who got a 430+ days reign as WWE champion, longest reigns in 20 years. The guy who got multiple hometown homecomings and was treated like a King. The guy who was booked in nothing but high profile feuds since 2011 (Orton, Cena, Rock, Undertaker, Brock,etc), this is the guy who is complaining about his spot. Dolph Ziggler would kill to be booked like that, Wade Barrett would kill to have his spot, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, Jack Swagger, Cesaro, etc. You are one of the biggest stars in the company and you are complaining to midcarders and your indy friends about how you are being treated, can you be any more of a hypocrite? 
WWE Screwed Punk outta money? Really bro? They didn’t pay you as much as Rock? They didn’t pay you as much as Taker? You made “5 grand” on the trip to Mexico? Punk made over 12 Million dollars in just the last couple of years because of his work in WWE. He even trashed a fan on the same podcast saying “Yeah because you can’t live off of $20 million dollars” He can now afford to flight himself out to shows, Blackhawks games, and UFC events but WWE is dogging him out for cash? Tell that to Kamala. 

The fact of the matter is Punk is just as big of a egomaniac as Vince is, the difference is Vince isn’t the one playing the victim card at every waking moment.


----------



## BigTimeTimmyJim (Dec 4, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> SO... after this and Vince's podcast, we still have people thinking Vince isn't an incompetent and spiteful bastard?


Vince fired 11 other people the same day as Punk, maybe if Punk picked up his phone, he would have gotten fired BEFORE his wedding.


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

BlueRover said:


> southrnbygrace said:
> 
> 
> > As in the first part of his time on Colt's podcast, Punk was articulate and specific in his grievances again WWE.
> ...


He was telling his story of the last 3 year not his entire wrestling career

Watch the best in the world dvd and he says 'i love this place' about wwe and roh 

Your comment is a ridiculous sentiment


----------



## BigTimeTimmyJim (Dec 4, 2014)

SuzukiGUN said:


> He was telling his story of the last 3 year not his entire wrestling career
> 
> Watch the best in the world dvd and he says 'i love this place' about wwe and roh
> 
> Your comment is a ridiculous sentiment


So your proof is a DVD produced by WWE that came out before he quit?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BigTimeTimmyJim said:


> Vince fired 11 other people the same day as Punk, maybe if Punk picked up his phone, he would have gotten fired BEFORE his wedding.


Of which all were plastered on the website like alwaqys... but not Punk's. So where's your point again?


----------



## BigTimeTimmyJim (Dec 4, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Of which all were plastered on the website like alwaqys... but not Punk's. So where's your point again?


What's that got to do with 11 other people being fired on the same day? I thought WWE choose that day specifically to spite Punk. You telling me they fired 11 other people on the same day just to spite 1 guy?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Armani said:


> Don't you get tired from kissing WWE's ass?


Nope just defending the company I have been watching for 17 years even if I don't agree with everything they have/are putting out there. Im not going to let a guy who was once one of my favorite wrestlers trash a company (medical stuff with punk aside) that I have been watching and loved since 1998.


----------



## BigTimeTimmyJim (Dec 4, 2014)

Funny how the people who hate WWE the most are the first ones to watch RAW the next week, because what else will they complain about? especially in the General WWE forum.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

So has Stone Hot said anything interesting yet or is he still in full retard mode? I see he is still going strong after 15+ hours.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Tangerine said:


> So has Stone Hot said anything interesting yet or is he still in full retard mode? I see he is still going strong after 15+ hours.


CFTK


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Armani said:


> Don't you get tired from kissing WWE's ass?


Bam! He must be a proud card carrying member of the Vince McMahon Kiss My Ass Club.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Nope just defending the company I have been watching for 17 years even if I don't agree with everything they have/are putting out there. Im not going to let a guy who was once one of my favorite wrestlers trash a company (medical stuff with punk aside) that I have been watching and loved since 1998.


For idiots like this is that WWE won't ever die, no matter how shit they are.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Here comes Phil Baroni.......


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Rexx said:


> For idiots like this is that WWE won't ever die, no matter how shit they are.


Yeah the company should die just because of the stuff CM God said. All hair CM Lord of the mankind.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Nope just defending the company I have been watching for 17 years even if I don't agree with everything they have/are putting out there. Im not going to let a guy who was once one of my favorite wrestlers trash a company (medical stuff with punk aside) that I have been watching and loved since 1998.


So you're telling me all the negative things that been said about WWE is BS? and why because you didn't hear the other side :lol, what if the other side has nothing to say doesn't that mean he might been telling the truth? They have been sued and lost cases before, so don't play this loyal fan BS, you don't work for them. They could give two shit about you unlike the wrestlers because they actually appreciate their fanbase. He left for a good reason and you're still defending them fpalm really? He makes valid points and he can be sued if he was lying and we know what happened when they did sue him. I don't imagine myself working for that company especially in the bizarre state they are in now.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Yeah the company should die just because of the stuff CM God said. All hair CM Lord of the mankind.


Yeah, because you need to hear of Cm Punk to know this company and their suppliers are full of shit.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Why do I get the feeling that I know which of you were sending emails to Colt asking why the Shield is always wet?


----------



## BigTimeTimmyJim (Dec 4, 2014)

lol @ wanting a company you never worked at to die because of what a disgruntled employee said. Stay mad my friends.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

Punk haters are so fucking retarded and obsessed that they make this shit to be about Cm Punk, instead of make it about WWE.

Punk is not the first and won't be the last to shit on WWE.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Phil Baroni is trolling, any MMA fan knows the guy is a notorious comedian


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

BigTimeTimmyJim said:


> It comes down to this, we all know Vince McMahon is no saint. Everyone who works with Vince has their gripes about him. Some people hate him and others wouldn’t want to work with anyone else. They all know who they are dealing with when it comes to WWE. Some people have been legitimately screwed over by Vince in the past, CM Punk is not one of those people.
> 
> “I got fired on my wedding day” – Dude, you quit…Months before you actually left the company you were talking about how you don’t love wrestling anymore and said to himself “What I’m I doing with my life”. Once you realized that you were not going to main event Mania again, you checked yourself out of the company. Plain and simple. Not once did Punk ever claim “I wanted to return to the ring but Vince never returned my calls, maybe I would have changed my mind”. Punk wanted to nothing to do with WWE and was never coming back and the only time he actually called WWE was about a paycheck not to return so complaining like you wanted to come back in the first place and suddenly “I was fired” You quit for 7 months and after a year of complaining about not wanting to be there, they let you go. Deal with it.
> 
> ...


:clap :clap :clap beautifully said my friend


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Your_Solution said:


> Remember that promo by HHH during the Summer of Punk where he said "when youre really a star, they'll call US and ask that you be on the cover" or something to that extent?
> 
> Keep that ridiculous line in mind when you hear Punk ranting about all the promotions asking about him >.>


It's ridiculous when you think about it. WWE deserves to be in the trouble they're in right now for the way they shoot themselves in the foot just to spite someone that a few people don't like.

THQ tells WWE they want Punk for the WWE 13 cover and they try to convince them to use Sheamus instead, they don't even bother telling Punk about it, he has to hear it from Heyman and then has to fight to make sure he's on the cover.
Slim Jim want to sponsor Punk, want him to be their guy and WWE says no, gives them Big Show, Mysterio and Eve Torres.
Who knows how many times this happened, taking opportunities away from Punk, robbing him of money that the sponsors wanted to give him by telling them he was unavailable.
And then the fucking company has the balls to turn around and criticise the guy for not drawing as champion when they still make sure Cena main events over him, what a great way to build up a new star that's outselling your top guy in merchandise.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Armani said:


> So you're telling me all the negative things that been said about WWE is BS? and why because you didn't hear the other side :lol, what if the other side has nothing to say doesn't that mean he might been telling the truth? They have been sued and lost cases before, so don't play this loyal fan BS, you don't work for them. They could give two shit about you unlike the wrestlers because they actually appreciate their fanbase. He left for a good reason and you're still defending them fpalm really? He makes valid points and he can be sued if he was lying and we know what happened when they did sue him. I don't imagine myself working for that company especially in the bizarre state they are in now.


I never said Punk was lying, or that WWE is right all the time cause they are not and there have been many many times where I disagreed with what WWE has done in the past. Im just talking about the stuff Punk said. I don't agree with everything he said and I think he is wrong on many many things, but the one BIG thing I do agree with him on his the medical issues he went through and the way the WWE doctor handle everything I can't defend wwe on that, but the other stuff I can and I will defend this company as much as I want period so sue me.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Choke2Death said:


> There's more than one ways to connect his brain injuries to the murders than base it on how many 85 year old Alzheimer patients have killed others. As a matter of fact, in the wrestling industry itself, this has happened again since 2007. Verne Gagne suffers from Alzheimers and in his nursing home, he body slammed a 90 year old man to death a few years back.
> 
> Suicide is more common among people who have had concussion issues, but harming others has also been done.


Suicide is more common among people who have had concussions? Are there statistics that back this up?

Also, I would like to point out that Nancy filed for divorce at one time. I am sure there is more documented correlation with women and children being murdered for relationship problems than concussions.


Choke2Death said:


> According to concussions expert Chris Nowinski, several concussion victims have attempted harming others but were unsuccessful. Unfortunately, the youtube link is removed but he was on Jericho's podcast a few months back and talked about it in depth. He went as far as saying only NFL player Junior Seau (who committed suicide in 2012) was close to Benoit in terms of how badly his brain was damaged. There was also talk about Jovan Belcher having had a previous history of concussions and he killed his baby mother then himself two years ago.


OK, so several concussion victims have attempted to harm others and have committed suicide. There are also non concussion victims that do the same. I would like to see statistics that say that people who suffer concussions are more likely to do either. 


Choke2Death said:


> With the amount of casualties in NFL from players who had a history of concussions, it's safe to say there is a definitive connection between that and Benoit's actions.


Ummmm…..no. Are there stats that show that NFL concussion victims are more likely to commit suicide than non concussion NFL victims? Than the general population. Junior Seau's death is sad and tragic but there could be other factors. 


Choke2Death said:


> That's not to say there aren't other factors, because there are. Most of all, the loss of many close friends specially Eddie Guerrero. Many of Benoit's closest people have come forward to admit that in hindsight, there was a bizarre change in his behavior over time.


I am not saying that concussions were not a factor. But I think it is highly irresponsible to say that they are the only factor or the major factor. There is a lot of money out there to be made in the concussion law suit industry so I am a little skeptical to trust all of this until I see more evidence.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

HouseofPunk said:


> Well the doctor that studied his brain and the brain of other athletes that died of suicide after multiple concussions seemed to think it was the reason. Why are you so obsessed with it being down to other problems, the guy was 40 years old and had dementia, who knows what was going through his brain? He would've been dead within the year anyway apparently due to heart problems.


It he could prove it there would be multi-million dollar lawsuits. 

The reason I am interested in this is that there is a lot of money to be had in this so there is a motive to link this without a lot of information to back it up. It is simple fear mongering. I really am skeptical of these kind of claims. I feel extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof and that there are simpler explanations in all of these cases.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

BigTimeTimmyJim said:


> It comes down to this, we all know Vince McMahon is no saint. Everyone who works with Vince has their gripes about him. Some people hate him and others wouldn’t want to work with anyone else. They all know who they are dealing with when it comes to WWE. Some people have been legitimately screwed over by Vince in the past, CM Punk is not one of those people.
> 
> “I got fired on my wedding day” – Dude, you quit…Months before you actually left the company you were talking about how you don’t love wrestling anymore and said to himself “What I’m I doing with my life”. Once you realized that you were not going to main event Mania again, you checked yourself out of the company. Plain and simple. Not once did Punk ever claim “I wanted to return to the ring but Vince never returned my calls, maybe I would have changed my mind”. Punk wanted to nothing to do with WWE and was never coming back and the only time he actually called WWE was about a paycheck not to return so complaining like you wanted to come back in the first place and suddenly “I was fired” You quit for 7 months and after a year of complaining about not wanting to be there, they let you go. Deal with it.
> 
> ...


I actually thought this same thing...only difference to me is, it seems as if Punk & HHH's egos collided, which ended up with them each trying to one up the other and get the last laugh...


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Anyone actually think this could be a work or turned into a work? Something tells me Punk will be in the rumble.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Anyone actually think this could be a work or turned into a work? Something tells me Punk will be in the rumble.


I know we haven't seen eye to eye on many things, but I agree this 100% could turn into a work just not next year 2016 probably at the earliest


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> SO... after this and Vince's podcast, we still have people thinking Vince isn't an incompetent and spiteful bastard?


OH, I totally think that Vince is a spiteful and vindictive bastard and a lot of what the WWE would not happen in a well respected main stream company. The problem is this is wrestling and most reputable people look down on it so do not hold it to similar standards, as say a bank. 

But that does not mean that I believe what CM Punk is saying either. I take it all with a grain of salt. But it is a train wreck and I like watching it. :agree:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Are people still on about Punk being fired on his wedding day... AFTER he walked out on the company? lol goddamn. *


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Anyone actually think this could be a work or turned into a work? Something tells me Punk will be in the rumble.


I doubt Punk has any desire whatsoever to make Vince or any of the WWE fanboys happy by doing this, tbh. Nor do they deserve it.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Anyone actually think this could be a work or turned into a work? Something tells me Punk will be in the rumble.


Punk doesn't need or want to return to WWE. He clearly doesn't like it there, he's also financially secure for the rest of his life.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

RugbyReindeer said:


> Punk doesn't need or want to return to WWE. He clearly doesn't like it there, he's also financially secure for the rest of his life.


They always come back. What is he without wrestling?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

"We Want CM Punk"
"How about Sheamus?" :vince2 :HHH2
"Nah We really want CM Punk"
"....No you want Sheamus" :vince5 :HHH2

:maury

"I was going to get paid 20K for four hours with no bumps"

Takes bumps, wrestles good quality matches

Gets paid 5K :HHH2

:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> "We Want CM Punk"
> "How about Sheamus?" :vince2 :HHH2
> "Nah We really want CM Punk"
> "....No you want Sheamus" :vince5 :HHH2
> ...



So true.

5K to work a handful of hardcore matches in fucking MEXICO of all places??

:ti

Damn, Vince is dirt fucking cheap. Wrestlers NEED WWE to get some competition ASAP. Getting paid like garbage.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Everybody make sure to say this is a work of some sort so if Punk ever comes back you can claim you called it. I know most of you have already but don't be left out of you haven't.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Punk could've been the new Mr. Slim Jim


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Punk could've been the new Mr. Slim Jim


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Killbane said:


> They always come back. What is he without wrestling?


Given how much of an arse he is to fans, I'm not sure he's that bothered about being in the public eye. Besides, the man seems pretty happy without wrestling.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> Punk could've been the new Mr. Slim Jim


Well he has plenty of time to do it now. :lol


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Killbane said:


> They always come back. What is he without wrestling?


Happy?
I honestly don't think we'll ever see him on WWE tv again


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

HouseofPunk said:


> Happy?
> I honestly don't think we'll ever see him on WWE tv again


While I doubt he will ever came back, the possibility is always there; if guys like Bret and Warrior can come back then Punk definitely can in the future.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

RugbyReindeer said:


> Given how much of an arse he is to fans, I'm not sure he's that bothered about being in the public eye. Besides, the man seems pretty happy without wrestling.


Well he still has money I assume. I am not sure how long that will last. Things always come up. Plus what good is it being an arse to people when they do not know who you are? Sure people will know next year and the year after but eventually he will just be an ex wrestler. I am not even sure where ex wrestlers are on the ex celebrity scale. Surely below Star Trek celebs but above American Gladiators?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This frustrated me even more. So stupid. WWE and him could've made so much money that it's ridiculous. 
They could've probably came close to another boom period if they would've just strapped that rocket onto him.
Sponsors all over the place.....absolutely mind boggling! 

The fact that they mentioned Morris Day And The Time tho!:steebiej:wade:honoraryblack:banderas


----------



## BigTimeTimmyJim (Dec 4, 2014)

DarkStark said:


> *Are people still on about Punk being fired on his wedding day... AFTER he walked out on the company? lol goddamn. *


Walk out on the company, get upset they fired you 7 months later.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

The Ice King said:


> This frustrated me even more. So stupid. WWE and him could've made so much money that it's ridiculous.
> They could've probably came close to another boom period if they would've just strapped that rocket onto him.
> Sponsors all over the place.....absolutely mind boggling!
> 
> The fact that they mentioned Morris Day And The Time tho!:steebiej:wade:honoraryblack:banderas


It will be even bigger now and the boom can be bigger if they do it in the future after all of this.


----------



## 2ManyLimes (Sep 25, 2011)

The Slim Jim and Wizard World issues were more than good enough reasons to leave. They took money from him and then to add insult to injury gave it to other people.

Totally right on the apology. Vince has had ages to send something as simple as a letter in the post or a voice message. He only did it because he was called out on it.

The guy is done with this business and has lost any passion for it. The only reason he left the door open is because he can't predict the future and things can change.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Killbane said:


> They always come back. What is he without wrestling?


Healthy and Happy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Punk could have been the #1 spokesperson for Slim Jim, like Savage was? Shit like this keeps confirming what I believe, and that is Punk could have easily been the #1 guy and WWE didn't want to replace Cena. I think Punk could have been something special with that 2011 summer, and could have changed the entire product really.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

In regards to Punk going over The Shield at TLC:


"You're going over but MAKE SURE ROMAN LOOKS STRONG!"

:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Evil Santadow said:


> In regards to Punk going over The Shield at TLC:
> 
> 
> "You're going over but MAKE SURE ROMAN LOOKS STRONG!"
> ...


Yeah, they are all pushed equally right? It was obvious who they wanted since day 1 of the Shield, even though he was the green one and couldn't talk at all. The Look gets you pushes in entertainment land, not talent to entertain with.


----------



## dobbies (Apr 14, 2008)

Killbane said:


> They always come back. What is he without wrestling?


Happy?


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

SIR ALONNE'S CHRISTMAS SEPPUKU said:


> Healthy and Happy.





dobbies said:


> Happy?


He doesn't truly sound peacefully happy judging by his interviews


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So Punk could have been the #1 spokesperson for Slim Jim, like Savage was? Shit like this keeps confirming what I believe, and that is Punk could have easily been the #1 guy and WWE didn't want to replace Cena. I think Punk could have been something special with that 2011 summer, and could have changed the entire product really.


WWE have sacrificed so many for the sake of trying to protect Cena as the top guy that its got to the point that EVERY feud and match he's in now is met by eye rolling and "Cenawinslol" WWE just can't let Cena look weak and vulnerable ONCE and it pisses me off. And if people think at TLC Cena will lose to Rollins then i got some bad news for ya


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't know if this was mentioned already, but Ryback responded.






That interviewer was just the worst fpalm

EDIT: Never mind. Someone already made a thread about it.
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1494402-ryback-responds-cm-punk.html


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't feel like going through the thread to find out; when's the follow up podcast?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

It was released earlier today.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

I just heard it in full and my entire opinion on Punk, post-departure, has chained. He did exactly what anyone with sense would have. The only reason so many don't is because they are slaves to the dollar. He didn't need the money, so he made the right decision. End of, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> It was released earlier today.


No crap? Awesome. Thanks. Should prob get out of the thread or I'll read spoilers.

edit - found it on yt if it hasn't been posted before. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkROZ-vJYTE edit again - ''found it'' :lol this is Colt's channel.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

^ All he wanted was to be in the main event, which he deserved to have. He even said he wouldn't care if he lost.

Though I did smile at the Daniel Bryan one.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Actually, the only thing he wanted was at least appear in the main event, he said he wouldn't even bothered if it were 5 minutes, he just wanted to be there.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Godway said:


> Communication has nothing to do with it. I refuse to believe that neither Vince or HHH could do anything about him getting fired on his wedding day, and that it wasn't meant as anything but an insult. Because if you are to believe that HHH and Vince are both that amazingly incompetent at "communicating" you would be insulting their intelligence, and I don't believe either man can possibly be that stupid.


They sent the termination papers overnight. Punk said that the papers were dated on the 12th, and he received them via overnight Fedex the next day. His wedding day.

Why did the company feel the need to send them via overnight delivery? Because they wanted to make sure he got it on his wedding day, IMO.

The timeline makes sense. Triple H tries to talk to him on the 11th. Punk blows him off. Triple H gets pissed, sends the termination papers the next day, making sure they arrive overnight, on his special day.

The "budget cuts" explanation makes no sense. They weren't even paying Punk his royalty checks, so it wasn't like terminating Punk on that day had any effect on their budget.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

After hearing the 2nd podcast once again, the worst part about this is that Punk was still willing to come back after he initially left...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hou713 said:


> After hearing the 2nd podcast once again, the worst part about this is that Punk was still willing to come back after he initially left...


He says that NOW, but back then he most likely would have told them too fuck off.


----------



## BigTimeTimmyJim (Dec 4, 2014)

hou713 said:


> After hearing the 2nd podcast once again, the worst part about this is that Punk was still willing to come back after he initially left...



Bullshit, he left for 7 months and made NO effort to return to the ring in any shape or form. You Punk fans really take EVERY word he says as gospel from the mouth of Jesus Christ don't you?


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

BigTimeTimmyJim said:


> Bullshit, he left for 7 months and made NO effort to return to the ring in any shape or form.


And you never left a job before because you were unhappy? 



> You Punk fans really take EVERY word he says as gospel from the mouth of Jesus Christ don't you?


No. We just believe him a little bit better because he doesn't have any reason to lie. These aren't publicity stunts.


----------



## SeptemberAllen (Nov 25, 2014)

Do I think the termination papers were planned to be sent on his wedding day from the minute they decided to fire Punk? No.

Do I think once they got around to sending the papers they knew they could make them arrive in time for the wedding? Yes.

Do I think Vince's apology is a publicity stunt? Maybe.

Punk's whole "come talk to me or call me I'm right here. be a real man" thing is stupid imo. Vince gave you an apology now shut up and sit down. What do you want? Chocolates and roses with a singing telegram? 

WWE didn't treat Punk that great and that is terrible, but he got fired. He spoke out about the reason he left and got his grievances off of his chest. Now he needs to stop. He already said his story and it is honestly getting redundant and annoying with his latest slew of comments. Either accept the apology and move on or don't and move on.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

when is PT II?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Griswold Family Christmas said:


> when is PT II?


Yesterday.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Griswold Family Christmas said:


> when is PT II?


There is no PT III. This was it. He said he would likely do shows with Colt again but it would most likely be them just talking random shit.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Griswold Family Christmas said:


> when is PT II?


Link to Part II is in the opening post.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

simonitro said:


>


:lmao


----------



## rey09176 (Dec 3, 2014)

I love how he repeats he's an independent contractor so he could have walked away at any time which is complete bullshit, 
You are not an independent contractor if you perform services that can be controlled by an employer (what will be done and how it will be done). This applies even if you are given freedom of action. What matters is that the employer has the legal right to control the details of how the services are performed. If an employer-employee relationship exists (regardless of what the relationship is called), you are not an independent contractor and your earnings are generally not subject to Self-Employment Tax.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

SeptemberAllen said:


> Do I think the termination papers were planned to be sent on his wedding day from the minute they decided to fire Punk? No.
> 
> Do I think once they got around to sending the papers they knew they could make them arrive in time for the wedding? Yes.
> 
> ...


He's not spoken about wwe For months and then the speaks about it twice and it's getting redundant. He can't win! He's clearly moved on and gone on to new things.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

CM Punk really comes off as a whiny greedy brat in this interview. He quit because the WWE didnt pay him what he was worth? So be it. Thats life. I cant believe some comic con was going to pay him 20,000 to make an appearance. Thats insane. How can anyone make money if your paying a guy that much to come sit at your show? This dude just has way to over inflated opinion of himself. The crying about not being in Wrestlemania's main event- boohoo give it up. Punk was one of the bigger stars in an era where nobody watches wrestling anymore. He doesnt deserve any spot over legit talent that did draw. Take Edge. He was one of those guys just below main even status (HHH, Rock, Austin level) and he never complained about where he was or the money he got paid. Then when he got hurt and had to retire he was gracious about.

I'm really shocked that AJ married this douche. He is an interesting guy, but just so douch-ey. There's no humility with him. CM Punk is a bitter whiny jealous drag of a human being. Why would you want to be around someone like that?

I did like Colt Cabana's interview style. He's great on those podcast. I know very little about independent wrestling but I listened to Cherry Bomb and Nicole Matthews podcasts with him and those were well done too. He's excellent at this.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

"You gotta make Roman Reigns look STRONG" - CM Punk

LOL Typical.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> :lmao


Great post :clap


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

So the termination papers were dated the day before his wedding and were sent on overnight shipping, AFTER Punk texted HHH 3 days earlier the day his wedding was.

Vince lied on Austin's podcast, not surprisingly, absolutely ridiculous.. fpalm


----------



## EddieWong (Dec 2, 2014)

Punk is ungrateful person should have not close the door...Punk sound like Warrior living in his character/gimmick "Best In The World" and denied without WWE he's still the best just great as today. in his own word punk talking about put names on the comic where Phil Brooks doesn't sell anything but CM Punk will...who made that name popular? just hate that Attitude consider self made star without a machine....without WWE Punk is nothing and will learn nothing, Punk learn stuff from Paul Heyman but Heyman was/is WWE guy or WWE employee...do you think Heyman come down to some indy show and hire those indy wrestlers from WWE? Punk will never be better Wrestler when he's in indy-non-WWE...

we all can agree what Punk said and many WWE personnel/ex-personal have said about WWE but i just hate Punk attitude.

Punk was unhappy and he did walked out with or without notice but doesn't matter...Punk walked out and will Punk sign new contract? if not WWE did it right thing fired PUnk, what's the point of let the contract go and use Cm Punk for something outside of WWE or life after WWE. WILL PUNK CONSIDER SIGN NEW CONTRACT which his contract end in July...punk might not sign new contract.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

rey09176 said:


> I love how he repeats he's an independent contractor so he could have walked away at any time which is complete bullshit,
> You are not an independent contractor if you perform services that can be controlled by an employer (what will be done and how it will be done). This applies even if you are given freedom of action. What matters is that the employer has the legal right to control the details of how the services are performed. If an employer-employee relationship exists (regardless of what the relationship is called), you are not an independent contractor and your earnings are generally not subject to Self-Employment Tax.


You have no idea what being an independent contractor entails.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

^ actually the guy your responding to is right 

As for Phil yes it can be frustrating for the E to give your promotions to others from an individual point of view but the E just wanted to build new names and such. The AE wasnt just stone cold and rock going around doing everything outside of wrasslin


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Sorry but im going to have to neg you for that Jap Pororesu


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Krispenwah said:


> Actually, the only thing he wanted was at least appear in the main event, he said he wouldn't even bothered if it were 5 minutes, he just wanted to be there.


If you believe that, you are worse than any of the 8 year old Cena marks.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by Krispenwah View Post
> Actually, the only thing he wanted was at least appear in the main event, he said he wouldn't even bothered if it were 5 minutes, he just wanted to be there.





FriedTofu said:


> If you believe that, you are worse than any of the 8 year old Cena marks.


^^ lol I think everyone agrees with many parts that Punk says, I mean we all complain about WWE creative and politics, but people who buy into everything he says make me laugh. Oh, is that ALL he wanted? He just wanted to main event Mania. He makes it sound so casual like the way a normal person would go ask their boss for a 5% raise. 

I can just see the convo now. Vince says to Punk, _"ok so what's going to happen is we're going to have a 3-way match, Cena gets knocked out of the ring after 3 minutes. Then you and The Rock go one-one-one and back and forth for 2 minutes, then he Rock Bottom's you and gets the pin."_

YA I'M SURE PUNK WOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH THAT. :lol

There's tons of things to give him sympathy for, but FFS having to lose to Taker in a streak match after Taker had arguably the best match on Mania for what 4-5 years in a row at that point? Come on.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

freezingtsmoove said:


> ^ actually the guy your responding to is right
> 
> As for Phil yes it can be frustrating for the E to give your promotions to others from an individual point of view but the E just wanted to build new names and such. The AE wasnt just stone cold and rock going around doing everything outside of wrasslin





> People such as doctors, dentists, veterinarians, lawyers, accountants, contractors, subcontractors, public stenographers, or auctioneers who are in an independent trade, business, or profession in which they offer their services to the general public are generally independent contractors. However, whether these people are independent contractors or employees depends on the facts in each case. The general rule is that an individual is an independent contractor if the payer has the right to control or direct only the result of the work and not what will be done and how it will be done. The earnings of a person who is working as an independent contractor are subject to Self-Employment Tax.
> 
> If you are an independent contractor, you are self-employed. To find out what your tax obligations are, visit the Self-Employed Tax Center.
> 
> ...


http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small-Businesses-&-Self-Employed/Independent-Contractor-Defined

Nope, CM Punk has some creative control in his environment he is not under control of anybody. He owns the rights to CM Punk and allowed the WWE to use his likeness.

http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_43660.shtml#.VIF4RckpfIU

Not only that, the WWE even labels their employees as independant contractors.

So hey, GUESS WHO IS RIGHT

I will take green rep please. I won't neg rep anyone because I'm not a dick. I seriously wish people would do their research though.

http://www.wwe.com/inside/standupforwwe/settingtherecordstraight



> *WWE has more than 625 full-time employees and 120 performers who are independent contractors, the same as actors or actresses on television dramas, soaps or comedies*. They do not have corporate responsibilities or duties. WWE’s main roster talent work and travel four and a half days a week with annual compensation ranging from $250,000 to millions. WWE pays for all in-ring related injuries and any associated rehabilitation. Additionally, WWE leads the entertainment industry with its Talent Wellness Program, which is administered independently by renowned medical professionals and includes cardiovascular testing, ImPACT™, testing for brain function, substance abuse and drug testing, annual physicals, and health care referrals. The performers are contractually responsible for securing their own insurance to cover everyday health maintenance and ailments.
> 
> Several talent are incorporated, have agents or professional managers who handle contract negotiations with WWE. Additionally, many also have accountants or financial advisors to oversee their finances and investments, just like other entertainers and everyday people. Under WWE’s Talent Life Skills program, WWE offers mandatory workshops to its contracted performers to assist them in these matters.
> 
> WWE has evolved over the years to address talent needs and squarely places our talents’ health and well-being as our top priority. Without our talent, WWE would simply not exist.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

The only thing that really stood out to me after this interview is that the higher ups in the WWE have zero business sense. Letting personal feelings get in the middle of making money is just petty.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

SIR ALONNE'S CHRISTMAS SEPPUKU said:


> Healthy and Happy.


I don't think he will ever be happy. If he is healthy that negates half of his whining about the WWE as well.



TheLooseCanon said:


> So Punk could have been the #1 spokesperson for Slim Jim, like Savage was? Shit like this keeps confirming what I believe, and that is Punk could have easily been the #1 guy and WWE didn't want to replace Cena. I think Punk could have been something special with that 2011 summer, and could have changed the entire product really.


Even if what you say is true it is their company and they have the RIGHT to brand it how they wish. Has the #1 WWE guy ever been the Slim Jim guy?



dobbies said:


> Happy?


Happy people do not do interviews like this.



LilOlMe said:


> They sent the termination papers overnight. Punk said that the papers were dated on the 12th, and he received them via overnight Fedex the next day. His wedding day.
> 
> Why did the company feel the need to send them via overnight delivery? Because they wanted to make sure he got it on his wedding day, IMO.
> 
> ...


The bigger question is who gets married on an effing Friday? LOL

But why are these termination papers such a big deal? It is not like he cannot get another contract with them if both sides agree. This is just petty and childish on both sides, but CM Punk crying about it is very Diva's.



Foz said:


> And you never left a job before because you were unhappy?


I sure have. Lot's of people have. The difference? Most people don't cry because they were fired for not showing up to the job and most people don't complain that the company did not do enough to get them back. I mean really? What is he? 12?


Foz said:


> No. We just believe him a little bit better because he doesn't have any reason to lie. These aren't publicity stunts.


That is just gullible.



Randy Lahey said:


> CM Punk really comes off as a whiny greedy brat in this interview. He quit because the WWE didnt pay him what he was worth? So be it. Thats life. I cant believe some comic con was going to pay him 20,000 to make an appearance. Thats insane. How can anyone make money if your paying a guy that much to come sit at your show? This dude just has way to over inflated opinion of himself. The crying about not being in Wrestlemania's main event- boohoo give it up. Punk was one of the bigger stars in an era where nobody watches wrestling anymore. He doesnt deserve any spot over legit talent that did draw. Take Edge. He was one of those guys just below main even status (HHH, Rock, Austin level) and he never complained about where he was or the money he got paid. Then when he got hurt and had to retire he was gracious about.
> 
> I'm really shocked that AJ married this douche. He is an interesting guy, but just so douch-ey. There's no humility with him. CM Punk is a bitter whiny jealous drag of a human being. Why would you want to be around someone like that?
> 
> I did like Colt Cabana's interview style. He's great on those podcast. I know very little about independent wrestling but I listened to Cherry Bomb and Nicole Matthews podcasts with him and those were well done too. He's excellent at this.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Figure out Multi quote. Jeez.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Killbane said:


> The bigger question is who gets married on an effing Friday? LOL


 I believe the reasoning was that they thought getting married on Friday the 13th would be neat.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Figure out how to be a better poster too while you're at it.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Novak Djokovic said:


> I believe the reasoning was that they thought getting married on Friday the 13th would be neat.


OH, I did not even think that it was Friday the 13th. I would not do that!



A Merry Chromemas said:


> Figure out how to be a better poster too while you're at it.


By better poster you mean to confirm all of your preconceived notions and not challenge you intellectually? I have no interest in that.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Killbane said:


> By better poster you mean to confirm all of your preconceived notions and not challenge you intellectually? I have no interest in that.


Whatever you say, Mr. Shadow.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Why would you not get married on a friday?


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Karma101 said:


> Why would you not get married on a friday?


I am not sure in this case, but many guests have jobs. Having a wedding on a Friday forces them to take the day off. If travel is required it can be more than one day. I think it may also be cheaper so I think it makes you look cheap. I know a lot of people who would not do that. But I have no idea what the wedding was like or who was invited. 

Because they are wrestlers maybe most of their guests are off Friday?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

What I took away from part 2 is that Punk was always going to leave, he even said so in past interviews that wrestling wasn't going to be his life. What he did here was work his wrestling career on HIS terms, not Vince's or Levesque's. So when it's said and done, he could look back and say he did it how he wanted. The Doors story perfectly explains that. He already said you can call him a douche or a liar or whatever, he doesn't care. He went out on his terms and he won. WWE lost. He doesn't want or need WWE. Why that angers people, I don't know. On a personal level, I say good for him. Not many people have the opportunity to do what he did here.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Godway said:


> What I took away from part 2 is that Punk was always going to leave, he even said so in past interviews that wrestling wasn't going to be his life. What he did here was work his wrestling career on HIS terms, not Vince's or Levesque's. So when it's said and done, he could look back and say he did it how he wanted. The Doors story perfectly explains that. He already said you can call him a douche or a liar or whatever, he doesn't care. He went out on his terms and he won. WWE lost. He doesn't want or need WWE. Why that angers people, I don't know. On a personal level, I say good for him. Not many people have the opportunity to do what he did here.


How did WWE lose? I really do not think there is a winner or loser in this. I think that CM Punk sounds a little bitter from what I have read. I also think it is too early to judge if he wants or needs the WWE. This story still has a few chapters to be written.

And if he does not want or need the WWE why does he seem so bitter that they never pursued him? Is this so that if he came back under those conditions he could say he did it his way?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Killbane said:


> How did WWE lose? I really do not think there is a winner or loser in this. I think that CM Punk sounds a little bitter from what I have read. I also think it is too early to judge if he wants or needs the WWE. This story still has a few chapters to be written.
> 
> And if he does not want or need the WWE why does he seem so bitter that they never pursued him? Is this so that if he came back under those conditions he could say he did it his way?


Why wouldn't he be bitter? He took his job very serious and was very passionate. And he never got what he wanted out of the WWE. And he is NOT the only person who is angry or bitter at WWE over money and schedule issues. What are you trying to say about him speaking out and being bitter? He did this to tell his story, because his fans and the entire internet have been demanding it since he left. The guy outright said it, he has 20 million dollars and he doesn't live out of his means. He's set for life and he can still make tons of money off of his own name and brand. 

That's why he won. WWE wanted him to crawl back and bury him, and they don't get to. He destroyed their flawed and biased independent contractor system. So did Alberto. And he got to walk away on his terms and be himself. He's happy, I don't know how you can say that did not sound like a happy chilled out dude in part 2.


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

Godway said:


> Why wouldn't he be bitter? He took his job very serious and was very passionate. And he never got what he wanted out of the WWE. And he is NOT the only person who is angry or bitter at WWE over money and schedule issues. What are you trying to say about him speaking out and being bitter? He did this to tell his story, because his fans and the entire internet have been demanding it since he left. The guy outright said it, he has 20 million dollars and he doesn't live out of his means. He's set for life and he can still make tons of money off of his own name and brand.
> 
> That's why he won. WWE wanted him to crawl back and bury him, and they don't get to. He destroyed their flawed and biased independent contractor system. So did Alberto. And he got to walk away on his terms and be himself. He's happy, I don't know how you can say that did not sound like a happy chilled out dude in part 2.


This guy is absolutely right. His own shirts just broke a record for the site they were being sold on, and they've been out for what less than a week at the time of that announcement? He's gonna be making 7 figures with his Marvel Deal+Revenue from Shirts and so fourth. So on top of the fact he's married to AJ on is on a good 6/7 figure payroll, and has his own personal income without WWE and isn't going to life off a mere fricking 20 million dollars (You have to be an idiot to not survive off that for an entire lifetime). 

Sick of people saying he'll be back for the money, he might be back for the main event of Mania in some weird way. But I genuinely don't see him coming back for some mid card nonsense.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small-Businesses-&-Self-Employed/Independent-Contractor-Defined
> 
> Nope, CM Punk has some creative control in his environment he is not under control of anybody. He owns the rights to CM Punk and allowed the WWE to use his likeness.
> 
> ...


As much as WWE wants to claim this, according to the IRS, they aren't independent contractors.

Going back to the Vince McMahon "response", it's funny that he felt the need to do it in the first place. There are only a couple of things I would have addressed, mainly the medical stuff but that's just about it. Punk comes off as a crybaby who didn't get his way. Didn't get the Main Event in Wrestlemania? Boohoo. Ric Flair should have faced Hogan at WM8 in the Main Event, you don't see him crying about it. Ryback too rough on you? Talk to Vader about Stan Hansen knocking his eye out of his socket. All I see is whine, whine, whine. Seems like it's good he's gone.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

He's not a guy who is obsessed with living like a celebrity. With 20 million dollars you can buy a rely nice house with cash, have no mortgage, and still have another 18+ million left. Punk is more of an average dude than most celebrities. It be like handing any internet poster 20 million dollars. Would you piss it all away? Or would you stop and say 'holy shit I am set for life'? I know I would be set for 3 lifetimes with that.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Godway said:


> He's not a guy who is obsessed with living like a celebrity. With 20 million dollars you can buy a rely nice house with cash, have no mortgage, and still have another 18+ million left. Punk is more of an average dude than most celebrities. *It be like handing any internet poster 20 million dollars.* Would you piss it all away? Or would you stop and say 'holy shit I am set for life'? I know I would be set for 3 lifetimes with that.


Glancing at the history of lottery winners makes me think this is not as easy as that. :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Killbane said:


> Glancing at the history of lottery winners makes me think this is not as easy as that. :lol


My point is, if you don't give a shit about a certain lifestyle you will be fine. Punk doesn't, I don't either. I know if I that kind of money then it would last me the rest of my life.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Godway said:


> My point is, if you don't give a shit about a certain lifestyle you will be fine. Punk doesn't, I don't either. I know if I that kind of money then it would last me the rest of my life.


My point is that the track record of what you are saying is very poor. 

I know what you are saying, but once people get that money a lot changes. Look at athletes, celebs and lottery winners. There are a lot that fail. 

Big money brings big problems. Life is not as simple or black and white as we would like to think.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

Killbane said:


> My point is that the track record of what you are saying is very poor.
> 
> I know what you are saying, but once people get that money a lot changes. Look at athletes, celebs and lottery winners. There are a lot that fail.
> 
> Big money brings big problems. Life is not as simple or black and white as we would like to think.


Many athletes, celebs and lottery winners have terrible money management skills, become junkies or too interested in expensive shit etc. I'm related to moderately wealthy people who had a windfall of cash decades ago and have had almost no steady income since then but live way more comfortably than me.

It's not hard. Just don't be stupid. That is literally there is to it. No, it's not black and white but that doesn't make it complex at all.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

I mean, if you don't think that 20 million dollars is enough to live comfortably for a _couple_ of life times then I can't imagine how sheltered and spoiled you must have been in this life.

And Hell.

Good luck.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Punk only made about 20 million dollars, that will last him what- just a couple of years? Then what? I can guarantee that CM Punk will return to the WWE by year 2020


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Big Bird said:


> Many athletes, celebs and lottery winners have terrible money management skills, become junkies or too interested in expensive shit etc. I'm related to moderately wealthy people who had a windfall of cash decades ago and have had almost no steady income since then but live way more comfortably than me.
> 
> It's not hard. Just don't be stupid. That is literally there is to it. No, it's not black and white but that doesn't make it complex at all.


I am not saying it is impossible, the track record just does not seem to good. 




Big Bird said:


> I mean, if you don't think that 20 million dollars is enough to live comfortably for a _couple_ of life times then I can't imagine how sheltered and spoiled you must have been in this life.
> 
> And Hell.
> 
> Good luck.


Yet normal people, athletes, celebrities and such go bankrupt frequently. I am sure most of these people felt the same. I feel I could do it. 

But I am not as sure of Phil Brooks money management skills as you guys are. I think he will be back. I mean, shoot he was complaining about money in both parts of the interview. You would also think that a guy who made 20 million dollars with a company would be happy about what he got, not what he did not get.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

evilshade said:


> Punk only made about 20 million dollars, that will last him what- just a couple of years? Then what? I can guarantee that CM Punk will return to the WWE by year 2020


If he made 20 million how much did he get? Let's say he lost a conservative 30% to income taxes. That is 6 Million gone so he is down to 14 million. Does he have an agent? If so that is another 4 million gone, now we are down to 10 million. Does he help family and friends? Does he donate? Does he invest well? 

All I know is he was crying about money a lot and you would not expect that from a guy that had 20 million dollars and lived moderately.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Killbane said:


> My point is that the track record of what you are saying is very poor.
> 
> I know what you are saying, but once people get that money a lot changes. Look at athletes, celebs and lottery winners. There are a lot that fail.
> 
> Big money brings big problems. Life is not as simple or black and white as we would like to think.


For every one person who blows their fortune, there's five who don't. It's just that we love a good failure story, so we focus on them like they are the normal. Vince Young blew his fortune, for instance. You know why? Because Vince Young is a fucking idiot human being. Peyton Manning on the other hand, invested his fortune in business chains, continues raking in endorsements and just keeps making piles of money. 

What do we know about Punks lifestyle? Does he have a nice home? Yes. Does he have a mega mansion? No. Does he own 20 luxury cars? No. Is he out at clubs buying $5000 bottles of champagne every night? No. Does he have drug addictions? Not likely. Does he have plans for his money? Yes. Considering he's already turned himself into a brand and it's selling well, Punk is going to continue making lots of money post-WWE. 

You can hope he fails and has to crawl back to WWE all you want, I doubt it ever happens.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

Killbane said:


> I am not saying it is impossible, the track record just does not seem to good.


Based on what? Some articles or sensationalized news stories you read? The vast amount of Americans who accumulate wealth (celebrities, athlete etc) or earn windfalls of big money (lotto winners, smart investors etc) retain it for generations. The track record is stellar.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Godway said:


> For every one person who blows their fortune, there's five who don't. It's just that we love a good failure story, so we focus on them like they are the normal. Vince Young blew his fortune, for instance. You know why? Because Vince Young is a fucking idiot human being. Peyton Manning on the other hand, invested his fortune in business chains, continues raking in endorsements and just keeps making piles of money.
> 
> What do we know about Punks lifestyle? Does he have a nice home? Yes. Does he have a mega mansion? No. Does he own 20 luxury cars? No. Is he out at clubs buying $5000 bottles of champagne every night? No. Does he have drug addictions? Not likely. Does he have plans for his money? Yes. *Considering he's already turned himself into a brand and it's selling well, Punk is going to continue making lots of money post-WWE. *
> 
> You can hope he fails and has to crawl back to WWE all you want, I doubt it ever happens.


Why did he talk so much about the money in the interviews?

How long will his brand last without the WWE?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk Interview Discussion Thread (ONLY THIS THREAD)jg*



Killbane said:


> If he made 20 million how much did he get? Let's say he lost a conservative 30% to income taxes. That is 6 Million gone so he is down to 14 million. Does he have an agent? If so that is another 4 million gone, now we are down to 10 million. Does he help family and friends? Does he donate? Does he invest well?
> 
> All I know is he was crying about money a lot and you would not expect that from a guy that had 20 million dollars and lived moderately.


Because it's a work environment dude. You want to be paid what you are worth. He says this how many times in the podcast? It does not matter how many millions you have. You' can't have a guy do more and better work than some, but pay him half as much as them. Especially when he's making you lots of money. And he made them lots of money. 

If you have 50 million dollars, and you find out you could of had 60 million, like some guy who's not putting in the same effort or quality as you does, how would you feel? Would you say 'that's okay I have my 50 mill I don't care'? No human being would. That's why Punks comments about money do not come across as greedy at all to me. He's simply saying he deserved more money, and he had opportunities seized from him.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

"you always become what you hate the most"

Whilst I'm not believing everything Punk has said to be 100% accurate (theres 2 sides to every story etc.) but from everything I've heard including Punks, Del Rio's and Vinces podcasts this last few weeks WWE has so many similarities with how they run their company (Talent relations, communication issues, non-wrestling people barking orders, cringe-worthy 'creative' ideas from the higher ups, ridiculous commercial expectations of wrestlers/superstars from those in charge etc.) to how WCW was runnning for the last year or so before they went out of business it's uncanny.

It's just a shame we don't have another Wrestling company to give them the kick up the arse WWE (and the wrestling industry as a whole) sorely needs.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk Interview Discussion Thread (ONLY THIS THREAD)jg*



Big Bird said:


> Based on what? Some articles or sensationalized news stories you read? The vast amount of Americans who accumulate wealth (celebrities, athlete etc) or earn windfalls of big money (lotto winners, smart investors etc) retain it for generations. The track record is stellar.


I'll show you mine.
http://consumerist.com/2007/10/29/1-in-3-lottery-winners-broke-within-5-years/

https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/riches-rags-why-most-lottery-winners-end-broke-180227163.html

Now you show me yours. :lol



Godway said:


> Because it's a work environment dude. You want to be paid what you are worth. He says this how many times in the podcast? It does not matter how many millions you have. You' can't have a guy do more and better work than some, but pay him half as much as them. Especially when he's making you lots of money. And he made them lots of money.
> 
> If you have 50 million dollars, and you find out you could of had 60 million, like some guy who's not putting in the same effort or quality as you does, how would you feel? Would you say 'that's okay I have my 50 mill I don't care'? No human being would. That's why Punks comments about money do not come across as greedy at all to me. He's simply saying he deserved more money, and he had opportunities seized from him.


How much has WWE lost since CM Punk left? A lot of people are saying that he made them a lot of money. How much exactly?

I think that the WWE feels they would have made a very similar amount with another wrestler in CM Punks role. I think in baseball this may be termed value over replacement player (VORP). So how much would CM Punk have made the WWE over a replacement wrestler?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Good to see all the morons piled up in this thread & leaving the rest of the forum a little more bearable then usual.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Good to see all the morons piled up in this thread & leaving the rest of the forum a little more bearable then usual.


I guess that is why they sent you here. :lol :agree:


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

LilOlMe said:


> They sent the termination papers overnight. Punk said that the papers were dated on the 12th, and he received them via overnight Fedex the next day. His wedding day.
> 
> Why did the company feel the need to send them via overnight delivery? Because they wanted to make sure he got it on his wedding day, IMO.
> 
> ...


And the 11 or so other superstars were released on that day as well, was just to celebrate Punk's wedding? 

Who knows why they got overnighted? It could have been because it was the weekend and they wanted to ensure that it got there on Friday instead of Monday. Because they wanted to ensure it got there ASAP. Or because they wanted to ensure Punk had a terrible wedding. None of us know.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

LilOlMe said:


> They sent the termination papers overnight. Punk said that the papers were dated on the 12th, and he received them via overnight Fedex the next day. His wedding day.
> 
> Why did the company feel the need to send them via overnight delivery? Because they wanted to make sure he got it on his wedding day, IMO.
> 
> ...


And the 11 or so other superstars were released on that day as well, was just to celebrate Punk's wedding? 

Who knows why they got overnighted? It could have been because it was the weekend and they wanted to ensure that it got there on Friday instead of Monday. Because they wanted to ensure it got there ASAP. Or because they wanted to ensure Punk had a terrible wedding. None of us know. Punk seems to assume it's out of spite because to him everything the WWE ever did was to hurt him. He was always the victim, the one wronged. Why else would he not go to a creditable person with his story, one who would actually question him, instead of just stroke him while he talked?


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Nyall said:


> And the 11 or so other superstars were released on that day as well, was just to celebrate Punk's wedding?
> 
> Who knows why they got overnighted? It could have been because it was the weekend and they wanted to ensure that it got there on Friday instead of Monday. Because they wanted to ensure it got there ASAP. Or because they wanted to ensure Punk had a terrible wedding. None of us know.


I lot of companies send personal documents FedEx overnight.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

Killbane said:


> I lot of companies send personal documents FedEx overnight.


No! The WWE shouldn't be one of them, they should send important documents via regular mail.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Nyall said:


> No! The WWE shouldn't be one of them, they should send important documents via regular mail.


I assumed all important documents were sent via Hornswoggle.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

I think the main problem is: The company made it seem like Punk was worth something. 

They kept acting like he himself, was a draw. "Needing" "owing him one". If they didn't think Punk was the best, he seemed to blatantly tell them to not bother with him. 

I really do blame WWE for most of this. I feel Vince is full of shit, along with Ryback. Punk came across as overly honest, and if he was lieing, something would have been done. But nothing has been done. 

The whole thing about the slim jims was ridiculous. Punk could have really used that to an advantage, and it could have gained the company some spotlight as well. 

Not like the decisions they made in replacement for Punk were much better. 

Slimjim replacement: Big Show, Eva, I forget who else. 

The video game: Sheamus. 

Morons, bloody morons. They had some issues with Punk. I'm just glad he's gone for now. Guy seemed to come off as down right, straight forward while the company was bull-shitting him the whole time.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

JD said:


> I think the main problem is: The company made it seem like Punk was worth something.
> 
> They kept acting like he himself, was a draw. "Needing" "owing him one". If they didn't think Punk was the best, he seemed to blatantly tell them to not bother with him.
> 
> ...


People keep saying this. What would have been done and how would it have been done?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL

Make Reigns look STRONG while losing a 3 in 1 handicap match


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> LOL
> 
> Make Reigns look STRONG while losing a 3 in 1 handicap match


His spear ended the match, so he really didn't looked so weak.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

JD said:


> I think the main problem is: The company made it seem like Punk was worth something.
> 
> They kept acting like he himself, was a draw. "Needing" "owing him one". If they didn't think Punk was the best, he seemed to blatantly tell them to not bother with him.
> 
> ...


Exactly how many times has the WWE sued or even responded to the words of disgruntled employees shoots? Them not responding doesn't mean he isn't lying or exaggerating but them not trying to burn every last bridge for the future.

Also you should be pretty careful in taking every word Punk says as the gospel, especially considering how he chose to break this news and with whom he chose to do so. He knew his words would not be scrutinized and he would be able to say whatever he pleased without even a shrewd bit of evidence and it would be able to stand. And his fans are eating it all up..


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

Killbane said:


> I assumed all important documents were sent via Hornswoggle.


Had they done that he would have complained about getting his termination papers two days after his wedding during his honeymoon via midget.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Nyall said:


> Exactly how many times has the WWE sued or even responded to the words of disgruntled employees shoots? Them not responding doesn't mean he isn't lying or exaggerating but them not trying to burn every last bridge for the future.
> 
> Also you should be pretty careful in taking every word Punk says as the gospel, especially considering how he chose to break this news and with whom he chose to do so. He knew his words would not be scrutinized and he would be able to say whatever he pleased without even a shrewd bit of evidence and it would be able to stand. And his fans are eating it all up..


I find people who use this "They would have sued if he was lying" crutch to be very tiring. It is very hard to do this in the United States. Couple that with the industry they are in and all Phil Brooks would have to do is say he was acting and putting on a show and it was a "work". Really there is not much that can be done about this even if they wanted to. 

Add in the fact that the original article was a week ago and you know the level of life experience we are working with. If WWE were to pursue a lawsuit it would not have been handed down in a week. They would take their time, do it right and then proceed on their schedule.

But there is nothing to gain here. The worst thing to happen out of all of this was for Vince to even address it.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't be rubes, Punk has nothing to gain or lose. Why would he lie?
He's out of wrestling and isn't a no-name that needs WWE to further his outside interests. Ryback is obviously on WWE damage control. Hell wasn't this obvious by Vince's comments on Steve's podcast?

Punk was smart and held off while the legal stuff was getting resolved. Now he's spitting truth because WWE started this, by playing a double-game on national tv. Setting the record straight, isn't the same as being bitter. He's out of the business and could get a good stack in wrestling whenever he wants.

If more guys were like Punk, the wrestling industry might actually clean its act up.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

Killbane said:


> I find people who use this "They would have sued if he was lying" crutch to be very tiring. It is very hard to do this in the United States. Couple that with the industry they are in and all Phil Brooks would have to do is say he was acting and putting on a show and it was a "work". Really there is not much that can be done about this even if they wanted to.
> 
> Add in the fact that the original article was a week ago and you know the level of life experience we are working with. If WWE were to pursue a lawsuit it would not have been handed down in a week. They would take their time, do it right and then proceed on their schedule.
> 
> But there is nothing to gain here. The worst thing to happen out of all of this was for Vince to even address it.


Exactly, say Punk was lying 100 percent on everything, what exactly would the WWE gain from responding to him? Shareholders aren't leaving, ratings aren't dropping, Superstars aren't protesting and the MSM media couldn't give a single fuck. Punk left, had his final curtain call and the WWE is still here, still standing. They don't feel threatened and have no reason to defend themselves, and even if they did what would be the point? The smarks would still smark, and the people here who are already convinced that Punk is right and the WWE is evil (but still tuned continue to watch Raw) will continue to do so.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

money is the last thing he needs to worry about he has so much side projects and people wanting him to do things he's pretty much set for life he doesn't need WWE, he doesn't need to do the grueling schedule he's selling his clothes like hot cakes, doing marvel shit, probably going to be in movies...on and on and on


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

Smoogle said:


> money is the last thing he needs to worry about he has so much side projects and people wanting him to do things he's pretty much set for life he doesn't need WWE, he doesn't need to do the grueling schedule he's selling his clothes like hot cakes, doing marvel shit, probably going to be in movies...on and on and on


I really know nothing about him outside of the WWE and a few people saying he is bad to fans. 

What does he have going on?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Killbane said:


> People keep saying this. What would have been done and how would it have been done?


HHH would've spoken out. So would have Vince.

Know what we got? "That was just a coincidence.". 

Ryback was at a ramble of words from "That never happened." to "That was just a mistake.". 

You don't believe Punk. That's fine. I've seen your posts on here.

My question is, why the hell are you on here?

Find something better to do, champ. People would have addressed this by now. Not by anything that brings in the law, but from hearing "HHH is furious" to Vince just apologies? Other employees siding with Punk?

Sorry, I think I'll believe Punk and other employees who agreed with Punk more than a few trolls on the internet.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

JD said:


> HHH would've spoken out. So would have Vince.
> 
> Know what we got? "That was just a coincidence.".
> 
> ...


Look, I firmly believe Vince is petty and vindictive. But that does not mean that CM Punk is telling the truth. 

Sorry I don't just believe everything I read on the Internet. Whether I am right or wrong I think there are a lot of people here who could benefit from critical thinking. 

If you have a problem with me being here perhaps contact a moderator or something.


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

Killbane said:


> I am not sure in this case, but many guests have jobs. Having a wedding on a Friday forces them to take the day off. If travel is required it can be more than one day. I think it may also be cheaper so I think it makes you look cheap. I know a lot of people who would not do that. But I have no idea what the wedding was like or who was invited.
> 
> Because they are wrestlers maybe most of their guests are off Friday?


Now he's getting flack for what day of the week he had his wedding on? That's some next level hater shit right there.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

Muerte al fascismo said:


> Don't be rubes, Punk has nothing to gain or lose. Why would he lie?
> He's out of wrestling and isn't a no-name that needs WWE to further his outside interests. Ryback is obviously on WWE damage control. Hell wasn't this obvious by Vince's comments on Steve's podcast?
> 
> Punk was smart and held off while the legal stuff was getting resolved. Now he's spitting truth because WWE started this, by playing a double-game on national tv. Setting the record straight, isn't the same as being bitter. He's out of the business and could get a good stack in wrestling whenever he wants.
> ...


I am a mega millionaire. 

I have nothing to gain or lose by saying that. But I am lying, why?

Punk isn't spitting truth, he is telling his interpretation of what happened. He wanted to be on top of legends of the industry that he was in, despite not being close to them in status. The WWE was around for decades before Punk and worked a certain way before Punk (I'm not saying it's right or wrong) and Punk new of this before getting there, yet complains that things weren't changed for him, even though he was never the biggest star in the company. 

Punk doesn't want the WWE to change or to do things right, he just wants the WWE to acknowledge him, treat him and book him as they did others who he was unable to see were bigger stars than he will ever be. How could Punk ever understand the WWE letting Rock and Cena mainevent WM twice (to the tune of record breaking buy rates) when in Punk's head he's better than them both. So what if his match vs Taker was the best of the night, when was the last time Taker mainevent a WM? Wasn't HBK, one of the biggest stars in WWE history, last match vs Undertaker did it main event? What about Ric Flair's last match? 

Don't any of those guys have a bigger reason to be upset at this than Punk?


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

RabbitHole said:


> Now he's getting flack for what day of the week he had his wedding on? That's some next level hater shit right there.


I am not giving him flack...I just find it odd. How many Friday weddings have you ever been invited too? I have been to lots of weddings but never on a Friday. I looked up the date of the Wedding because I assumed his wedding was on a Sunday and if he received his severance papers from WWE on a Sunday that has to be on purpose. Getting mail or package delivery on a Friday is not that odd at all. 

Also a lot of people are fired Friday afternoon. I think it is shitty but it's supposed to be the best time to fire people. 

Don't jump to conclusions when there are usually simple explanations for anything.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Nyall said:


> Exactly how many times has the WWE sued or even responded to the words of disgruntled employees shoots? Them not responding doesn't mean he isn't lying or exaggerating but them not trying to burn every last bridge for the future.
> 
> Also you should be pretty careful in taking every word Punk says as the gospel, especially considering how he chose to break this news and with whom he chose to do so. He knew his words would not be scrutinized and he would be able to say whatever he pleased without even a shrewd bit of evidence and it would be able to stand. And his fans are eating it all up..


 If WWE ever makes a legit non-kayfabe comment that will open up too many possibilities, especially when they don't comment on other things later. Plus they don't hear every shoot out there. Unless something said has a really negative result from being left unchallenged they will continue to say very little and rely on the "disgruntled" label.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

JD said:


> *HHH would've spoken out. So would have Vince.*
> 
> Know what we got? "That was just a coincidence.".
> 
> ...


Oh like they do for every salty ex independent contractor that is desperate for attention so they ramble to whoever will listen? In case you missed it, Punk talked, not once, but twice and absolutely nothing happened to the WWE, no matter how hard his fan boys were convinced that it would go mainstream, cgange the WWE for ever or even cause a mass exodus of shareholders. 

The WWE doesn't need to respond to Punk, because who the fuck is CM Punk to non wrestling fans anyway? Had this come from Brock, Rock or Taker things would have been different and people sure as hell would have cared a hell of a lot more, that's for sure.


----------



## rey09176 (Dec 3, 2014)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> You have no idea what being an independent contractor entails.


http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small-Businesses-&-Self-Employed/Independent-Contractor-Defined

That's actually the definition of what an independent contractor really is, and is exactly what I said smfh.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Nyall said:


> Wasn't HBK, one of the biggest stars in WWE history, last match vs Undertaker did it main event? What about Ric Flair's last match?
> 
> Don't any of those guys have a bigger reason to be upset at this than Punk?



But HBK's last match against Taker did main event.....


----------



## Tom2 (Mar 13, 2010)

This was certainly an interesting interview. I think one poster hit it right on when he said it sounds like Punk has bought into his own hype - Just like the Ultimate Warrior did. I understand you have to have an ego in this business..but from the way it sounds like he was talking about himself, and how he talked to other people.. Not someone I would have wanted to work with. I can't imagine why the WWE or any wrestling company would want him back.

It's funny hearing some ex-wrestlers complain about how hard they work, never get time off, etc.. And he said he had a Summer off for the first time to just to relax and watch hockey. Who in the world outside of a grade school student or teacher gets time off or Summer off? It's called being an adult and working. There are tons of other high paying (and some low paying) jobs that require just as much time on the road, away from family, hard work, etc.. And most people don't earn enough in 5 years of that to be set for life. 

Sending the notice he was fired on his Wedding? I have no idea.. Only the people sending it can honestly answer that. I would not be surprised if it was just an oversight and they didn't realize it or care. Not something purposely vindictive.



There are some parts I sympathize with him on. WWE not re-issuing the check he found. Yea, he shouldn't have lost it - but obviously they should have reissued that check no big deal at all. There was no reason to put up a fight over that. This kind of stuff happens all the time. Just send the check.

The steroid tests being a joke. I think we all knew that to begin with.

Also, having the health issues. These guys obviously take a beating. I cannot blame anyone for leaving over their health. No one will be mad at someone for that. He made the WWE Dr. sound like a joke.. Which I wouldn't doubt. The bottom line is only you are going to care about yourself enough to make sure you get the treatment you need. 

Forming a union for wrestlers? I bet Vince would shut the WWE down before he allowed that to happen. Then no one will be working or getting paid. If there was a union it would just be more money out of their paychecks and create all kinds of ridiculous rules. Try doing a show in a town with lots of union rules. It costs a fortune more and everyone is more lazy, etc.. I don't think a union is necessary. It's an at-will relationship. If you don't like it, don't be an independent contractor for them.


----------



## rey09176 (Dec 3, 2014)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small-Businesses-&-Self-Employed/Independent-Contractor-Defined
> 
> Nope, CM Punk has some creative control in his environment he is not under control of anybody. He owns the rights to CM Punk and allowed the WWE to use his likeness.
> 
> ...


The WWE has been trying to get away with this for years. Any business can simply state that their employees are "independent contractors", that doesn't mean that they legally are, by the very definition the fact that they are being told what to "say" and "what to do and how to do it" under Vince's watch and being so far as punished, fined, and even suspended without pay for not following orders that completely defines what an employee to somebody is.

You must not have read this :


> You are not an independent contractor if you perform services that can be controlled by an employer (what will be done and how it will be done). *This applies even if you are given freedom of action.*


Source

So even if he has some creative control it doesn't matter..


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

rey09176 said:


> The WWE has been trying to get away with this for years. Any business can simply state that their employees are "independent contractors", that doesn't mean that they legally are, by the very definition the fact that they are being told what to "say" and "what to do and how to do it" under Vince's watch and being so far as punished, fined, and even suspended without pay for not following orders that completely defines what an employee to somebody is.
> 
> You must not have read this :
> Source
> ...


You are misreading the IRS article. What their character says on screen is not what that article is referring to. Are actors not independent contractors because they have to follow a script and can't control the direction of their character in a movie or TV show?

Edited to add: That said, there is great room for discussion if they really are independent contractors or not, but that article does scratch the surface of what a court of law would consider if asked to rule on this.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Punk didn't adress the "Go away" chants of Lawler?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

JD said:


> HHH would've spoken out. So would have Vince.
> 
> Know what we got? "That was just a coincidence.".
> 
> ...


Just ask mods to open a punk marks sectiion, if you dont want people to post unless they agree with you....


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

CAN WE LET THE MAN LIVE HIS LIFE PLEASE?

Thank you.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Punk didn't adress the "Go away" chants of Lawler?


Nope like he said he haven't watched wrestling in three years


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

The stereotyping is strong in this thread


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Listening to part two now, where Punk talks about 3 vs. 1 handicap match with Shields. 

_"You gotta make him look strong! But, you gotta make him look strong!"_ I am in stitches :jordan4


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Looking back at things I wonder why the E is so bad now but then I realized the storyline for this Raw was supposed to be Phil vs H as the auhority angle. No doubt Phillip would have got his WM main event. Explains why Vince was crying he knew Raw was going to be shit without him. Crying for all superstars that left him over time


----------



## Jaysfromnyc (Sep 4, 2009)

Colt Cabana interviews The Great Khali.

http://www.kayfabenews.com/great-khali-breaks-silence-cabana-podcast-reveals-gacscht-braughhhh/


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

it kinda makes you wonder what the original plans for Daniel Bryan at WM were. or if Punk would've been thrust into the main event like D-Bry


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Jaysfromnyc said:


> Colt Cabana interviews The Great Khali.
> 
> http://www.kayfabenews.com/great-khali-breaks-silence-cabana-podcast-reveals-gacscht-braughhhh/


This post deserves a thread of its own "Great Khali Interview Discussion Thread (ONLY THIS THREAD)"


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

kimino said:


> Just ask mods to open a punk marks sectiion, if you dont want people to post unless they agree with you....


LMFAO WELL SAID.

If you read the posts that aren't from circle-jerk cm punk smarks in this thread the general consensus is that Punk is a whinger.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The guy wasn't paid what he was worth so he left his shitty employer behind. If he is one of the few wrestlers able to get the hell out of wrestling before they're either broken down or dead then awesome for him. He told the E to stick it and I was glad to hear it.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

http://www.mmanews.com/baroni-invites-whiney-btch-cm-punk-join-bellator-can-break-fn-neck/



> “I’ll bust you up. Call Coker , move da f*cking needle. Wa Wa 3H was mean to me. Vince owes me. Wa Wa. . Your gona love MMA and @Danawhite it’s so fair ova here. Ryback hurt you? I’ll break your f*cking Neck #whineybitch”


This is pretty much what every neutral observer believes.

Enjoy the money that WWE gave you for working a job others would only dream of having. Sorry you never had to work a 13 hour day of hard labor.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

FeedMePaige said:


> http://www.mmanews.com/baroni-invites-whiney-btch-cm-punk-join-bellator-can-break-fn-neck/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He addressed this line of thinking in the podcast. Maybe you should listen to it.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Natecore said:


> He addressed this line of thinking in the podcast. Maybe you should listen.


I have read all the summarised notes, listened to the main talking points and read all the articles, I know the full story, and no, I will not be investing any significant proportion of time to stroke his broken ego.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

FeedMePaige said:


> http://www.mmanews.com/baroni-invites-whiney-btch-cm-punk-join-bellator-can-break-fn-neck/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shut the fuck up dude. I have no problem with differing opinions when, you know, they're intelligent. This line of thinking is hilariously asinine. Grow up kid.



FeedMePaige said:


> I have read all the summarised notes, listened to the main talking points and read all the articles, I know the full story, and no, I will not be investing any significant proportion of time to stroke his broken ego.


:lmao :lmao talking all this shit and you haven't even listened.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Snoth said:


> Shut the fuck up dude. I have no problem with differing opinions when, you know, they're intelligent. This line of thinking is hilariously asinine. Grow up kid.


Is that you CM Punk? Or are you a kid that has never had a job before? 

Maybe you are a kid that has had a job before and you have quit a job and seen that no one gives two fucks when you leave, so why should you be the special snowflake that matters? 

Or perhaps you are an employer of a small/large business and you yourself have made someone who they are, only to have them feel entitled and quit on you after investing so much time in them. You would be fine with that but then they went out and smeared your name or your business name on the internet so now you feel like you are intelligent and qualified to talk about the matter. 

I'm going with one of my first two questions which leads me to believes you are no more qualified to talk about the issues than I am.



Snoth said:


> :lmao :lmao talking all this shit and you haven't even listened.



I have read the transcripts and the reports, I know how to read and if you are half as intelligent as you claim you would find out it is the same thing. Do you only listen to audio books?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

FeedMePaige said:


> I have read all the summarised notes, listened to the main talking points and read all the articles, I know the full story, and no, I will not be investing any significant proportion of time to stroke his broken ego.


Your loss. I listen to Colt weekly so in order to stroke your own ego you missed a fun convo between friends.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Your loss. I listen to Colt weekly so in order to stroke your own ego you missed a fun convo between friends.


If Vince McMahon himself didn't actually listen to it I don't feel like I've missed out on anything tbh. The headlines are more than enough fun.


----------



## SeptemberAllen (Nov 25, 2014)

DanM3 said:


> He's not *spoken* about wwe For months and then the *speaks *about it twice and it's getting redundant. He can't win! He's clearly moved on and gone on to new things.


read 'whined'


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

Phillip needs to get over himself. He is such a prick it is not even funny. He thinks normal people are not good enough to call him by his first name. Everybody else on this planet gets referred to by their name, but our boy Phillip is such a star that he is exempt from such customs.


----------



## EddieWong (Dec 2, 2014)

Cm PUNK is character/grimmick that he portrait...i said before Phil Brooks living in his own hype and especially CM PUNK character/grimmick "best in the world".


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

FeedMePaige said:


> LMFAO WELL SAID.
> 
> If you read the posts that aren't from circle-jerk cm punk smarks in this thread the general consensus is that Punk is a whinger.


This post is ironic.

That's like saying that the posts from people who aren't "circle-jerk cm punk smarks" are from people who can't make a post without senselessly basing or with poor grammar.

Well..


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Punk still seems hung up on the 'firing' issue. During the 2nd podcast he seems to refuse to say 100% if he would ever wrestle again, but keeps insinuating never for WWE because "they fired me on my wedding day!" 

But he walked out and never intended to go back, so why would that be such a dealbreaker for working with them in the future? Personally, I'm getting annoyed by the "I didn't quit, I was fired!" card. It seems like a case of tit for tat.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

JD said:


> This post is ironic.
> 
> That's like saying that the posts from people who aren't "circle-jerk cm punk smarks" are from people who can't make a post without senselessly basing or with poor grammar.
> 
> Well..


I find it ironic that people that resort to holding an unsubstantiated high ground on having impeccable grammar are usually the ones that have underwhelming debating skills and the least creative replies.

Reminds me of a high school kid that uses a thesaurus for his essay but brings nothing to the table because all he writes is superficial drivel. Id expect nothing less from a cm punk mark


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

cm punks needs a lot of healing to get past the physical problems, this can be achieved by having him eat a lot of cheese every single day until he has so much warm cheese around his waste that he can use it to create a championship belt, punks body is screaming from atlanta to georgia, the canadians neighbors cannot sleep anymore while punk screams in agony like a whale trapped inside a bus, the cheese is the key to get the good vitams from the pit of badness, in there cm punk will learn his ways on his way towards new superstardom in the life of comic books writers who occasionally like to ufc against mean people, eat the warm cheese punk and be healthy before the end of the year


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Just a message: I know this is a Punk thread, and we all expect alot of trollish behaviour. But cut out the baiting and all the other nonsense, im sure a reasonable discussion can still be adhered to.

Thankyou.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Brock said:


> Just a message: I know this is a Punk thread, and we all expect alot of trollish behaviour. But cut out the baiting and all the other nonsense, im sure a reasonable discussion can still be adhered to.
> 
> Thankyou.


Oh shit, you're a mod now. Congrats. :clap


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Congrats on becoming a mod and thank you


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

In a real fight does anyone even give Phil a chance over Ryback... even though he is out weighed by like 90 pounds of pure muscle?


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Someone who actually knows what they are talking about. Please close the thread.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Punk still seems hung up on the 'firing' issue. During the 2nd podcast he seems to refuse to say 100% if he would ever wrestle again, but keeps insinuating never for WWE because "they fired me on my wedding day!"
> 
> *But he walked out and never intended to go back*, so why would that be such a dealbreaker for working with them in the future? Personally, I'm getting annoyed by the "I didn't quit, I was fired!" card. It seems like a case of tit for tat.


From the second interview, it seemed like Punk was willing to come back after he'd actually be taken care of medically. So I wouldn't be so sure about that. Can't say what Punk's contract and general conditions to working at the WWE are so I wouldn't be quick to judge. Seems that he was in breach of contract but didn't give a damn about it because the WWE wouldn't extensively punish him for that from what he said in Part 2. 

So while one cannot absolve Punk of blame, I'd say he was pretty justified in leaving when he felt like shit, was only getting worse and people in the back seemingly did not care all that much about it. The firing of him on how wedding day could be a coincidence but that's highly unlikely given other factors (after he walked out). Just seems like something that was done maliciously to spite him.



FeedMePaige said:


> Someone who I say actually knows what they are talking about because their viewpoint praises my favorite wrestler and isn't in accord with Punk's. Please close the thread.


Fixed that for you. I'm sure Punk would know what he's talking about more than some random fan that posts on a wrestling forum. Jericho may not have had a bad experience working with Ryback but Punk seemingly did. His viewpoint is completely valid.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Mr W said:


> In a real fight does anyone even give Phil a chance over Ryback... even though he is out weighed by like 90 pounds of pure muscle?


In a real fight muscle mass doesn't actually mean as much as you might think, it tends to be an aesthetic thing with wrestlers. Winning a fight is down to a combination of things like technique, speed and sometimes a bit of luck doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

FeedMePaige said:


> Someone who actually knows what they are talking about. Please close the thread.


Punk wrestled way more matches with Ryback than say Jericho so yeah it's a good thing that he was lucky.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

They wanted fucking Sheamus over Punk for the cover of a video games. WWE telling other companies what they want (kind of like they do with the fans)

:ti


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

I was just thinking, Cm Punk has probably ruined any chance of people being able too enter wwe with their own gimmick name, and use it after wwe, 

wwe isn't going to be to thrilled they promoted the cm punk name now phil is trashing them while still using the cm punk name for promotional purposes, 

I understand cm punk is what his been calling himself long before wwe, but they are't going to see it that way, their going to want everyone entering the E to use a wwe created name and leave the company without it so they can't make money of their work in the e, 


I'm stoned sorry if this sounds stupid but it was something I was just thinking about, This could hurt people financially for years too come, so much for helping the boys  and girls


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

pagi said:


> Phillip needs to get over himself. He is such a prick it is not even funny. He thinks normal people are not good enough to call him by his first name. Everybody else on this planet gets referred to by their name, but our boy Phillip is such a star that he is exempt from such customs.


Actually, it's "custom" to call a wrestler by their ring name. Call Undertaker Mark and see how that goes. If anyone needs to get over it, it's you.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr W said:


> In a real fight does anyone even give Phil a chance over Ryback... *even though he is out weighed by like 90 pounds of pure muscle?*


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

These are all guys well over 6ft who have been fighting their entire lives. Any real 1 on 1 fight is a tossup but im pretty sure Ryback can beat Phils ass


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Christmas Eva Marie said:


> They wanted fucking Sheamus over Punk for the cover of a video games. WWE telling other companies what they want (kind of like they do with the fans)
> 
> :ti


In public companies the goal is to maximize profit and in WWEs case that happens when you can create as much main eventers as possible. Obviously Sheamus, Del Rio fizzled out but theytried. Phil was already a well known main eventer, and him being on the cover wouldnt have done anything that hasnt already been done. At least with Sheamus casuals will get to see him and believe hes an actual main eventer. Phil was already known among casuals and was a superstar


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

you shouldn't call him phil as if you know him. granted cm punk is a role he plays. you wouldn't go up to sean Connery and call him James Bond. I wouldn't call him sean either though. I'd call him mister Connery.

and also my thoughts on punk are this - whining, sour faced bastard who isn't nearly as talented as he thinks he is. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

freezingtsmoove said:


> These are all guys well over 6ft *who have been fighting their entire lives.* Any real 1 on 1 fight is a tossup but im pretty sure Ryback can beat Phils ass


fake fighting

it is why a beast like brock got his ass whooped in the ufc


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

deadstar1988 said:


> you shouldn't call him phil as if you know him. granted cm punk is a role he plays. you wouldn't go up to sean Connery and call him James Bond. I wouldn't call him sean either though. I'd call him mister Connery.
> 
> and also my thoughts on punk are this - whining, sour faced bastard who isn't nearly as talented as he thinks he is.
> 
> ...



You still call him Sean though. That's his stage name. His actual name is Thomas Sean Connery.


----------



## Black Widow209 (Dec 6, 2014)

Cm Is a Bad ASS.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

freezingtsmoove said:


> In public companies *the goal is to maximize profit and in WWEs case that happens when you can create as much main eventers as possible.* Obviously Sheamus, Del Rio fizzled out but theytried. Phil was already a well known main eventer, and him being on the cover wouldnt have done anything that hasnt already been done. At least with Sheamus casuals will get to see him and believe hes an actual main eventer. Phil was already known among casuals and was a superstar


They've been doing a terrible job of it then.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

p862011 said:


> fake fighting
> 
> it is why a beast like brock got his ass whooped in the ufc


Yeah, nothing says "getting your ass whooped" like becoming the UFC Heavyweight Champion in your third UFC fight with virtually no MMA experience to speak of, and only losing it after dealing with a life-threatening illness to the best heavyweight in the world (Cain), then, while still recovering from that illness, losing to a roided-up Overeem.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Damn! ADR is supporting his "amigo" Punk even if he cannot talk because his agreement with WWE. Now i have to support punk even if dont like his marks :agree: would like to hear the opinion of a top talent who leave wwe in bad terms the same as Punk.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DvAZ6bHP8M#t=77


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

dtibb81 said:


> Yeah, nothing says "getting your ass whooped" like becoming the UFC Heavyweight Champion in your third UFC fight with virtually no MMA experience to speak of, and only losing it after dealing with a life-threatening illness to the best heavyweight in the world (Cain), then, while still recovering from that illness, losing to a roided-up Overeem.




:clap


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

"What's that? A lump on your back? Take a Z-Pack and get out."


----------



## rey09176 (Dec 3, 2014)

GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT said:


> I was just thinking, Cm Punk has probably ruined any chance of people being able too enter wwe with their own gimmick name, and use it after wwe,
> 
> wwe isn't going to be to thrilled they promoted the cm punk name now phil is trashing them while still using the cm punk name for promotional purposes,
> 
> ...


It was said by Chris Hero in an RF shoot video that after they built the new performance center ALL new talent had to start changing their names when coming to NXT, they do it so the wrestler has a "fresh start" to reinvent themselves working with the WWE style.
So there probably will never be another Indy star that will keep their name in the WWE, another thing CM Punk should be grateful for which I'm sure he isn't.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

rey09176 said:


> It was said by Chris Hero in an RF shoot video that after they built the new performance center ALL new talent had to start changing their names when coming to NXT, they do it so the wrestler has a "fresh start" to reinvent themselves working with the WWE style.


Fresh start, and avoiding contract and rights issues ever again.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

15:28 CM Punk was plotting. Ni**a was pissed at the bullshit coming out Cena's mouth :lmao


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

rey09176 said:


> It was said by Chris Hero in an RF shoot video that after they built the new performance center ALL new talent had to start changing their names when coming to NXT, they do it so the wrestler has a "fresh start" to reinvent themselves working with the WWE style.
> *So there probably will never be another Indy star that will keep their name in the WWE, another thing CM Punk should be grateful for which I'm sure he isn't.*


The only reason Punk kept his name was because of Paul Heyman.

And he thanks him on his DVD. unkout


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Gotta admit the whole Shield TLC stuff gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Mr W said:


> In a real fight does anyone even give Phil a chance over Ryback... even though he is out weighed by like 90 pounds of pure muscle?


Do you even know what 90 pounds of muscle is? I doubt that he weighes more 90 pounds than Punk let alone 90 pounds of pure muscle. 1 pound of muscle holds like a 3/4 pounds of water (dont quote me on this, but it's something like that) It's (almost) biological impossible for any human being to outweight CM Punk by 90 pounds of pure muscle


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

House Blackbeard said:


> Gotta admit the whole Shield TLC stuff gave me a chuckle.


Actually the Shield stuff was very interesting. I learned quite a bit from this interview with Punk (Y)


----------



## migrations (Nov 22, 2014)

karla's christmas_SWAG I just got into wrestling again recently. I don't know the story behind that video but he seemed to just be saying good things about Punk and Bryan.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

deadstar1988 said:


> you shouldn't call him phil as if you know him. granted cm punk is a role he plays. you wouldn't go up to sean Connery and call him James Bond. I wouldn't call him sean either though. I'd call him mister Connery.
> 
> and also my thoughts on punk are this - whining, sour faced bastard who isn't nearly as talented as he thinks he is.
> 
> ...


Meh, UFC billed him as Phil "CM Punk" Brooks so it's fair game to call him what you want at this point but you should be courteous no matter how you address him.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

//This post told the most about me being retarded


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*A point I haven't touched on yet about the CM Punk interview(s) that really intrigued me was the notion that fans calling him by his actual name (Phil Brooks) is "weird" and "bizarre." He also tried to draw an analogy to Robert De Niro and kinda say "would you call him Bobby?" It seemed a really strange thing for him to say and be proof that CM Punk really is deluded when it comes to self-assessment. He tries to portray this image of being a regular guy, just like anybody else. He asks that people don't treat him differently and that they just treat him with the same curtosy and respect that they would treat other people in day-to-day life. This is all good and well but when he's then demanding that people only refer to his characters name, it makes him sound like a bit of an eccentric.

To tie it back in with the Robert De Niro thing, you would never refer to him as one of his characters names from a movie. You'd never approach Robert De Niro in the street or at some kind of event and say "excuse me Vito Corleone, may i have an autograph?" You would probably say Mr De Niro, using his real name but this is something that Punk supposedly cannot abide by. For years Hulk Hogan has had a bad rap within the business because he sees himself as Hulk Hogan now and no longer Terry Bollea. His contemporaries find him ridiculous that he cannot separate his personal life from the character he played on TV. This seems to be the exact thing that Punk is doing, he doesn't want people to refer to him as his actual name. 

This is the complete opposite with former WWE superstar Edge. Edge no longer wants to be referred to as Edge, preferring to be called Adam Copeland, his birth name instead. Edge is somebody with a reputation for being down to earth with his fans and much prefers people approaching him in the street to call him "Adam" instead of "Edge" to the point where when he is advertised to appear at certain events he will be billed under his real name and not his stage name.

I guess we could put Punk's choice down to the fact that he is clearly a very private person and doesn't want the people in the street blending into his personal life, keeping them both as separate as he possibly can. However, to have a problem with people who are trying to treat you the same as everybody else and call you, your actual name is amusing to me personally and something I think he'll drop in time, as he gets more time to himself without the hectic road schedule continually having to flip between Phil Brooks and CM Punk.*


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

The timing of his podcast makes sense now.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

If Punk lasts as much as 10 seconds in a single fight, then UFC is a joke and a sellout. This little wuss and crying idiot couldn't handle anyone in a real fight.


----------



## panzowf (Apr 20, 2014)

BlueRover said:


> If Punk lasts as much as 10 seconds in a single fight, then UFC is a joke and a sellout. This little wuss and crying idiot couldn't handle anyone in a real fight.


UFC is an MMA company, not a street fighting company. If that was the case, there'd be guys bringing weapons into the octagon and there'd be no refs.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

BlueRover said:


> If Punk lasts as much as 10 seconds in a single fight, then UFC is a joke and a sellout. *This little wuss and crying idiot couldn't handle anyone in a real fight.*


Can you?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> 15:28 CM Punk was plotting. Ni**a was pissed at the bullshit coming out Cena's mouth :lmao


HAHAHAHA Punk'ss fucking face. You can tell he was thinking "You GAVE me a chance you motherfucker?"


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

TheGmGoken said:


> Can you?


If I had to pick anyone that wrestled for the WWE in 2014 to fight against, it would most likely be Phil Brooks. People are trying to give him an air of legitimacy because "he has mma skills." So does Vladimir Putin and several armies of 10 year old kids. This guy can barely take a bump in WWE, he's gonna compete in a real environment? Give me a break. Again, either he will be knocked out within a matter of seconds, or much more likely, UFC will show what kind of attention-whoring scripted joke of a company it is and give him some complete loser to hang with and protect their decision.

Punk in UFC in 2015, Justin Bieber in 2016.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

BlueRover said:


> If I had to pick anyone that wrestled for the WWE in 2014 to fight against, it would most likely be Phil Brooks. People are trying to give him an air of legitimacy because "he has mma skills." So does Vladimir Putin and several armies of 10 year old kids. This guy can barely take a bump in WWE, he's gonna compete in a real environment? Give me a break. Again, either he will be knocked out within a matter of seconds, or much more likely, UFC will show what kind of attention-whoring scripted joke of a company it is and give him some complete loser to hang with and protect their decision.
> 
> Punk in UFC in 2015, Justin Bieber in 2016.


:avit:

Knock that pussy out like fight night!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oops, meant to post this in the funny wrestling pictures thread, but ah well, it fits here too I guess.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Also, does anyone believe that Mr. Dana White would be signing Phil, if WWE hadn't made him their longest champion in modern history, put him in headline matches vs Rock, Brock Lesnar, Undertaker...? All of which was apparently not enough for Punk's ego and imagined level of "greatness"? The hypocrisy of this man goes even deeper.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

This is about the Podcast. Please use the Punk UFC Thread in Sports for posts regarding that.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

BlueRover said:


> Also, does anyone believe that Mr. Dana White would be signing Phil, if WWE hadn't made him their longest champion in modern history, put him in headline matches vs Rock, Brock Lesnar, Undertaker...? All of which was apparently not enough for Punk's ego and imagined level of "greatness"? The hypocrisy of this man goes even deeper.


He was jobbed out in those matches. He never got any big wins barring the one against John Cena at MITB which was dirty. Cena got to pin him twice too.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

just1988 said:


> *A point I haven't touched on yet about the CM Punk interview(s) that really intrigued me was the notion that fans calling him by his actual name (Phil Brooks) is "weird" and "bizarre." He also tried to draw an analogy to Robert De Niro and kinda say "would you call him Bobby?" It seemed a really strange thing for him to say and be proof that CM Punk really is deluded when it comes to self-assessment. He tries to portray this image of being a regular guy, just like anybody else. He asks that people don't treat him differently and that they just treat him with the same curtosy and respect that they would treat other people in day-to-day life. This is all good and well but when he's then demanding that people only refer to his characters name, it makes him sound like a bit of an eccentric.
> 
> To tie it back in with the Robert De Niro thing, you would never refer to him as one of his characters names from a movie. You'd never approach Robert De Niro in the street or at some kind of event and say "excuse me Vito Corleone, may i have an autograph?" You would probably say Mr De Niro, using his real name but this is something that Punk supposedly cannot abide by. For years Hulk Hogan has had a bad rap within the business because he sees himself as Hulk Hogan now and no longer Terry Bollea. His contemporaries find him ridiculous that he cannot separate his personal life from the character he played on TV. This seems to be the exact thing that Punk is doing, he doesn't want people to refer to him as his actual name.
> 
> ...


It's just a wrestling etiquette thing. You would only understand if you've been around the business. Pro-Wrestling always had a different set of social rules.


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

RugbyReindeer said:


> He was jobbed out in those matches. He never got any big wins barring the one against John Cena at MITB which was dirty. Cena got to pin him twice too.


It doesn't matter. Those are high profile names. People would rather lose to The Undertaker at WrestleMania than defeat Zack Ryder at Smackdown.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

BlueRover said:


> Also, does anyone believe that Mr. Dana White would be signing Phil, if WWE hadn't made him their longest champion in modern history, put him in headline matches vs Rock, Brock Lesnar, Undertaker...? All of which was apparently not enough for Punk's ego and imagined level of "greatness"? The hypocrisy of this man goes even deeper.


he wanted to headline WM. i dont see whats so bad about him being up in arms for not main eventing a WM.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BlueRover said:


> If I had to pick anyone that wrestled for the WWE in 2014 to fight against, it would most likely be Phil Brooks. People are trying to give him an air of legitimacy because "he has mma skills." So does Vladimir Putin and several armies of 10 year old kids. This guy can barely take a bump in WWE, he's gonna compete in a real environment? Give me a break. Again, either he will be knocked out within a matter of seconds, or much more likely, UFC will show what kind of attention-whoring scripted joke of a company it is and give him some complete loser to hang with and protect their decision.
> 
> Punk in UFC in 2015, Justin Bieber in 2016.


Internet tough guy over here.

You realize he's been training with the Gracies for years right?


----------



## Immortal_Phenom (Apr 7, 2014)

You ever wonder if Steve Austin & The Rock felt the same way about getting stuck working with HHH as Punk has been explaining? :lol


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Immortal_Phenom said:


> You ever wonder if Steve Austin & The Rock felt the same way about getting stuck working with HHH as Punk has been explaining? :lol


Didn't Austin politic to get out of putting Hunter over at Summerslam 1999 and thats why they put Foley in the match.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

So i just watched UFC 181, and during the main event i noticed Punk sitting on front row with AJ (behind the corner with the Alienware ad), she looked bored out of her mind. XD


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Natecore said:


> but you should be courteous no matter how you address him.


:lol Fuck that noise. 
I'll call him Phil Ballsack if I want to.


Necramonium said:


> So i just watched UFC 181, and during the main event i noticed Punk sitting on front row with AJ, she looked bored out of her mind. XD


She was focused on the Divas Title .
When Phil Ballsack steps in the Octogon, she'll be predictably concerned about him getting the living shit kicked out of him.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Didn't Austin politic to get out of putting Hunter over at Summerslam 1999 and thats why they put Foley in the match.


Foley said he was brought in because Austin was having knee problems and they were worried about how good Austin vs. HHH one on one would be.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

CD Player said:


> Foley said he was brought in because Austin was having knee problems and they were worried about how good Austin vs. HHH one on one would be.


But there are numerous stories about that match and why Foley won the belt


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Punk is the ultimate hypocrite on the name thing. I get that he owns the rights on his name so he's going to want people to use it but this is coming from the guy who broke that boundary himself left and right.

If you're going to call Rock Dwayne, call HHH Paul, as well as using your own name you have no right to be mad if your own fans follow your own lead.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

GillbergReturns said:


> Punk is the ultimate hypocrite on the name thing. I get that he owns the rights on his name so he's going to want people to use it but this is coming from the guy who broke that boundary himself left and right.
> 
> If you're going to call Rock Dwayne, call HHH Paul, as well as using your own name you have no right to be mad if your own fans follow your own lead.


Not a fair comparison at all. He knows The Rock and Triple H personally, so of course he'll call them by their real name. Him calling The Rock "Dwayne" on tv though, was more of a jab to The Rock since a couple years ago Rock only wanted to be refered as Dwayne Johnson.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Never really thought about it, but the whole "I got a kick out of them saying I couldn't work for UFC" thing is pretty damn ironic what with him signing two weeks later.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

xhbkx said:


> *Not a fair comparison at all. He knows The Rock and Triple H personally, so of course he'll call them by their real name.* Him calling The Rock "Dwayne" on tv though, was more of a jab to The Rock since a couple years ago Rock only wanted to be refered as Dwayne Johnson.


That's ridiculous. No wrestler would call Undertaker Mark or Kane Glenn. He's a made a career of blurring the kayfaybe and the shoot lines but then gets all p**** when fans do it. 

No, it was him coming up with his pet names and he did that with everyone. Orton was Randall, Cena was John Boy, and Rock was Dwayne. With Cena you can make the argument that he was calling Dwayne to jab at his absence from the industry.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

And whats with Cena's best rivals all going into MMA,Lesnar,Punk,Batista, and Lashley IMO


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

theBeastlyBest said:


> And whats with Cena's best rivals all going into MMA,Lesnar,Punk,Batista, and Lashley IMO


A Randy Orton MMA debut.....OUTTA NOWHERE!


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

theBeastlyBest said:


> And whats with Cena's best rivals all going into MMA,Lesnar,Punk,Batista, and Lashley IMO


When was BoBobby Lashely....ever Cena rival? Did they even feud?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TheGmGoken said:


> When was BoBobby Lashely....ever Cena rival? Did they even feud?












unk2

He defeated Booby Lashley


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> That's ridiculous. No wrestler would call Undertaker Mark or Kane Glenn. He's a made a career of blurring the kayfaybe and the shoot lines but then gets all p**** when fans do it.
> 
> No, it was him coming up with his pet names and he did that with everyone. Orton was Randall, Cena was John Boy, and Rock was Dwayne. With Cena you can make the argument that he was calling Dwayne to jab at his absence from the industry.


 Vince himself called Undertaker "Mark Calaway" just like, a week ago on Austin's podcast thing.

And I've heard numerous people refer to Kane as Glenn.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> From the second interview, it seemed like Punk was willing to come back after he'd actually be taken care of medically. So I wouldn't be so sure about that. Can't say what Punk's contract and general conditions to working at the WWE are so I wouldn't be quick to judge. Seems that he was in breach of contract but didn't give a damn about it because the WWE wouldn't extensively punish him for that from what he said in Part 2.
> 
> So while one cannot absolve Punk of blame, I'd say he was pretty justified in leaving when he felt like shit, was only getting worse and people in the back seemingly did not care all that much about it. The firing of him on how wedding day could be a coincidence but that's highly unlikely given other factors (after he walked out). Just seems like something that was done maliciously to spite him.


I think the problem is communication. If he communicated that he was taking time off due to medical reasons and was under the care of a physician this may be a point. Just not showing up to work is one of the most common reasons to fire a person. Because many bosses would rather have the guy that is OK at his job and shows up every day than the guy who is awesome at his job and shows up when he wants.

I am in the camp that is stunned that he is complaining about being fired after he failed to show up to work. He may say that he planned on coming back but did he ever communicate it? Is there even a twitter post saying something to his fans like “I am pretty messed up but I am recovering and will be back soon. Thank you for all of your concern.”

Also is there a picture of this life threatening cyst? Has anyone gone back to any of the matches before he left to see if there is a huge cyst on his back? 


HouseofPunk said:


> In a real fight muscle mass doesn't actually mean as much as you might think, it tends to be an aesthetic thing with wrestlers. Winning a fight is down to a combination of things like technique, speed and sometimes a bit of luck doesn't hurt either.


I agree with you to a point...but they still have weight classes. 



Christmas Eva Marie said:


> They wanted fucking Sheamus over Punk for the cover of a video games. WWE telling other companies what they want (kind of like they do with the fans)
> 
> :ti


I am not sure what you find odd about this? Most companies like to control the narrative and their public image. This does not seem odd at all. 


GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT said:


> I was just thinking, Cm Punk has probably ruined any chance of people being able too enter wwe with their own gimmick name, and use it after wwe,
> 
> wwe isn't going to be to thrilled they promoted the cm punk name now phil is trashing them while still using the cm punk name for promotional purposes,
> 
> ...


No this makes sense and I am unsure how WWE let this happen with CM Punk as they have been burned by this is the past. Controlling the wrestlers name actually gives them more control of the wrestler and I have never seen the WWE not want more control! 


Pudie said:


> Actually, it's "custom" to call a wrestler by their ring name. Call Undertaker Mark and see how that goes. If anyone needs to get over it, it's you.


Is Phil a wrestler? I thought he gave two interviews saying he wasn’t?










deadstar1988 said:


> you shouldn't call him phil as if you know him. granted cm punk is a role he plays. you wouldn't go up to sean Connery and call him James Bond. I wouldn't call him sean either though. I'd call him mister Connery.
> 
> and also my thoughts on punk are this - whining, sour faced bastard who isn't nearly as talented as he thinks he is.
> 
> ...


Phil is no Sean Connery. :lol


Crasp said:


> They've been doing a terrible job of it then.


Yes and no. I think they have wasted a lot of money and left a lot of money on the table. But they have made a lot of money too. Just because they are not as good as they once were at it does not mean they do not have the right to do what they want with their company and assets. 


GillbergReturns said:


> Punk is the ultimate hypocrite on the name thing. I get that he owns the rights on his name so he's going to want people to use it but this is coming from the guy who broke that boundary himself left and right.
> 
> If you're going to call Rock Dwayne, call HHH Paul, as well as using your own name you have no right to be mad if your own fans follow your own lead.


Teenage girls make their own rules.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

part timers getting all the spotlight while the guys that are busting their ass don't.

Joins UFC as a Celb

:lol The Irony is strong here


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

mrmacman said:


> part timers getting all the spotlight while the guys that are busting their ass don't.
> 
> Joins UFC as a Celb
> 
> :lol The Irony is strong here


:lol


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

mrmacman said:


> part timers getting all the spotlight while the guys that are busting their ass don't.
> 
> Joins UFC as a Celb
> 
> :lol The Irony is strong here


:lol


----------



## supernova (Aug 1, 2013)

Punk is going to get his ass beat in the UFC. Badly. (Unless Dana signs a tin can for him to beat). It's like thinking Ryback could be a NFL linebacker with a year of training.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Why do you guys keep bumping this shit thread? If you want to talk about MMA, there is a thread in sport section. If you want to talk about CM Punk, he is now signed to UFC, there is a thread in sport section. If you want to discuss the podcast, it's irrelevant. First podcast was cool for one week, second accomplished nothing. Get Over it. Find someone new to mark for in the WWE.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

I enjoyed both podcasts, the 2nd was fun.

Mindless entertainment, but always fun to hear Mr pipe bomb  

I normally listen to Star Talk by Neil DeGrasse Tyson podcast or Phil Hendrie, but this was cool


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

This thread is about the Podcast. Keep on topic please, or this will get out of hand and closed. Check the Sports section to post about Punk in UFC. Thanks.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Why do you guys keep bumping this shit thread? If you want to talk about MMA, there is a thread in sport section. If you want to talk about CM Punk, he is now signed to UFC, there is a thread in sport section. If you want to discuss the podcast, it's irrelevant. First podcast was cool for one week, second accomplished nothing. Get Over it. Find someone new to mark for in the WWE.


Agreed that the 2nd podcast was pointless. However, I see no problem in leaving *one* Punk sticky in the WWE forums. Punk may techically be in UFC, but he's not having a match until at least Spring 2015. Therefore, why not just consolidate all Punk discussion into a massive sticky?


Not like WWE is doing anything interesting anyway. Does *anyone* give a shit about Cena/Ziggler tag matches?


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

sesshomaru said:


> Not like WWE is doing anything interesting anyway. Does *anyone* give a shit about Cena/Ziggler tag matches?



Nope, I was looking back at his promos and everything ties in well with the podcasts, surely wwe need to change something up, I personally don't think Randy would be getting this much time off if they weren't desperate to keep him happy 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

sesshomaru said:


> Agreed that the 2nd podcast was pointless. However, I see no problem in leaving *one* Punk sticky in the WWE forums. Punk may techically be in UFC, but he's not having a match until at least Spring 2015. Therefore, why not just consolidate all Punk discussion into a massive sticky?
> 
> 
> Not like WWE is doing anything interesting anyway. *Does anyone give a shit about Cena/Ziggler tag matches?*



I don't think most folks do. And I don't blame them, Cena/Ziggler tag matches don't appeal to me in the least. Those matches seem doomed to be uninteresting from the start.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

CM Punk will be a surprise entrant in the royal rumble.


----------

